# **NEW CLs** Woohoo! Let's TALK about the New Styles!



## lulabee

Chat about the CLs you see here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...11-pics-info-only-no-634840.html#post16866384


Old CL Chat thread for reference, http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-479185.html


----------



## sunshinequeen

Maloka




Straratata


----------



## erinmiyu

i don't know how i feel about all the color combinations for spring :/


----------



## Alice1979

^I agree. It must be a trend, since other designers are doing it too, eg, Balenciaga.

I like the style of maloka, just not sure about that color combo.


----------



## meggyg8r

I actually like that Straratatatatata pattern.. can't say I would wear it, but I like it!


----------



## vicky1125

i really like the maloka. DH would probably think i'm crazy.


----------



## sara999

i am anti-feticha/titi. because they don't WORK ON MY FEET!


----------



## erinmiyu

i haven't tried the titi but the feticha didn't work on me either (but i would still buy if i could find a deal because they are gorgeous!)


----------



## authenticplease

Has anyone tried on the Pique?  I am wondering how they are fitting?


----------



## PANda_USC

*erinmiyu*, I am not feeling the really sharply contrasted colors for Spring either

*alice*, I was thinking the same thing! Went to Barney's and saw the multi-colored B-bags and was >_<!


----------



## Alice1979

^^I have tried on the pique and was a little disappointed. I tried the tts, the length was slightly longer, but there was barely enough room for my high arches. In addition, there was a gap at the heel, which when I walked, the zipper was rubbing my heels and hurt so much.


----------



## japskivt

The Titi is WAY more comfortable than the Feticha - FYI!


----------



## kett

Alice1979 said:


> ^^I have tried on the pique and was a little disappointed. I tried the tts, the length was slightly longer, but there was barely enough room for my high arches. In addition, there was a gap at the heel, which when I walked, the zipper was rubbing my heels and hurt so much.



Whew, glad it wasn't just me. I tried on TTS and they fit fine in the length but super tight on the vamp. I went up a half size and they fit better in the vamp, but still tight and pretty close in the length but there was a small gap in the back (but I didn't have any zipper rub so it wasn't such a big deal). I would recommend half size up for most people. Half size up and a vamp stretch if you have high arches.


----------



## PyAri

Not really feeling either.


----------



## Bitstuff

japskivt said:


> The Titi is WAY more comfortable than the Feticha - FYI!



Yeah, the peeptoe really eases the pressure.


----------



## indypup

I would like to second the comfort of the Titi... they are a good bit more comfortable than Feticha.  

Honestly, I'm just not loving the color combos of these newer shoes, especially the Maloka.  I can see some really fabulous R&B singer rocking them out though!


----------



## erinmiyu

glad to hear the titi is more comfortable! i think it was the toe box specifically that killed me in the feticha (or the LP as it happens).


----------



## CCKL

I'm with you *indy *on the color combos for some of these shoes - way too loud for my closet but I'm sure some would be able to pull it off fabulously


----------



## yousofine

OOH! I just LOVE the summer colours! I have a really colourfull wardrobe and the Maloka would be perfect!


----------



## lilmissb

japskivt said:


> The Titi is WAY more comfortable than the Feticha - FYI!



Phew, thank god! Does it fot the same though?


----------



## Chins4

I found it fitted pretty similar length-wise - just nowhere near as punishing on the toes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yes I also found the titi very comfortable.


----------



## Noegirl05

I love thr Yolanda... Anyone know what colors and who will have them


----------



## caterpillar

Are there any new PIGALLE 120s that aren't strass or plain black patent? I really want a new pair of pigalles but I haven't seen any pics yet!


----------



## compulsive

^ There is mini glitter Pigalle 120s in pink & silver (Nerdy has these) available at BG.


----------



## phiphi

i have a crush on the yolanda and the very jaws..


----------



## Star1231

I feel like a lot of the new color combos are influenced by the flags of countries participating in the upcoming Soccer World Cup.


----------



## honeyspice

caterpillar said:


> Are there any new PIGALLE 120s that aren't strass or plain black patent? I really want a new pair of pigalles but I haven't seen any pics yet!


 
It comes in red this spring too! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...rt-2010-pics-only-no-534435.html#post13359496


----------



## vuittonamour

japskivt said:


> The Titi is WAY more comfortable than the Feticha - FYI!


 
glad to know this, i really love this style. i wish they would put it on the SO list, i'd really want to SO it for my wedding shoe...


----------



## sxcruz22

New Men's shoes that were featured on mymanybags.blogspot.com







I'm not sure how i feel about it. I dont like that they keep redoing the exact same shoe for men.  I love my rollerboy and i like the black one with the black studs, but i would definitely not pay what they will be asking for what i already have.  I like the python? one is that.  But i'm not a louis fan.  MORE LOAFERS MSR. LOUBOUTIN PLEASE!!!
http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2010/02/my-many-bags-news-189.html


----------



## PANda_USC

*sxcruz*, OMG does Louboutin make those sneakers *for women too*?! The cosmo python and the studded high-tops?! They're so awesome and fierce!


----------



## Alice1979

I like the black studs. I wish they'd make some in women's styles.


----------



## honeyspice

I  the cosmo python sneakers, they are so hot! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Stephanie***

They are hot! I already showed him to my brother and he likes the shoes! I hope he will buy a pair haha ) that would be the second addict at home haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*stephanie*, two addicts under one roof!? Sounds like bad news, lol!


----------



## wickedfrills

Star1231 said:


> I feel like a lot of the new color combos are influenced by the flags of countries participating in the upcoming Soccer World Cup.


----------



## sxcruz22

Stephanie*** said:


> They are hot! I already showed him to my brother and he likes the shoes! I hope he will buy a pair haha ) that would be the second addict at home haha


Two shoe addicts one roof, sounds fun to me!  Post pics if he does.  I love to see how other people where them.



Alice1979 said:


> I like the black studs. I wish they'd make some in women's styles.


I like the black studs too, but i have the rollerboy already.  They probably will there was more womens variations of the rollerball then there was of the rollerboy.



PANda_USC said:


> *sxcruz*, OMG does Louboutin make those sneakers *for women too*?! The cosmo python and the studded high-tops?! They're so awesome and fierce!


I love the cosmo python also!  I just dont think i could justify sneakers, i dont even want to know the price lol.  I believe they made a women's studded high top, i'm not sure though.  I would check with one of the stores .


----------



## compulsive

Hmmm.. DBF might like those black studs! I wish they made more styles w/out the studs or python for men though. He really wants a pair!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they make plain white sneakers! They have them at SCP ...really want to get *Mr. Naked* a pair but I keep buying them for myself! ush:


----------



## compulsive

They do?  He really needs new sneakers! Must go and do some research now.


----------



## sxcruz22

^^^^ There's a brown and burgundy also Compulsive.  But the last time i heard about those ones it was Nov.  The Hollywood store had them then.


----------



## CMP86

I love these!





Anyone know the style name and the price?


----------



## ashakes

All the style names are there when you scroll over the pic.  It's called Onemore. No clue on price.  You could call or e-mail Horatio.


----------



## Alice1979

OMG, pink patent yolanda  and the roccia python fifi... I'm in trouble.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks *ashakes*! I didn't notice that when I clicked on it.


----------



## PANda_USC

*ashakes*, thank you for posting photos in the spring thread!!


----------



## erinmiyu

ack! is that a roccia python fifi* asha* posted? i'm going to be in NYC next month, but pretty sure python wasn't in my budget or to-buy list


----------



## purplepinky

The new colour pink in the patent yolanda is TDF!!!

I got this email from Horatio today as well, but the prices weren't listed. Does anyone know the price of the patent yolandas??


----------



## CMP86

The Onemores are $795.


----------



## laurayuki

I need this.. in coral and red.. maybe coral simples instead AAAAAH i don't know!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Those would be super cute for valentines day ^^


----------



## Noegirl05

The Yolandas are $795!


----------



## vuittonamour

laurayuki said:


> I need this.. in coral and red.. maybe coral simples instead AAAAAH i don't know!!!



OH MY GODDDDDD...what IS this style?? it's like lady claude with a platform!! is it the yolanda like noegirl said or is that a diff style?? please msr. louboutin, put this on your future special order list. i need it as my wedding shoe...

/edit: it is yolanda (duh if i had just read a little more).

ookay. i need. SO. pleaaaasssseeee.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

erinmiyu said:


> ack! is that a roccia python fifi* asha* posted? i'm going to be in NYC next month, but pretty sure python wasn't in my budget or to-buy list



roccia indeed!!!  aren't they amazing!!!  those would be a nice replacement for the python ron rons i missed out on.


thank you *asha *for the pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the sizing info on the titis girls.

*sxcruz* I totally agree, more different men styles.

Did someone say roccia python fifi???  One of my UHG's is roccia python...might have to be the fifi as I can't seem to find the pigalle 100, plus I can always get the ring lizard in the pigalle... 

Hmm, pink yolanda, not a fan of baby pink...it would be a versatile shoe though I guess. I do have a white with pink & black flowered dress I can never match shoes with....


----------



## Stephanie***

*Panda* it's going to be interesting then  my brother is a fashion victim too 

*sxcruz22*, I think so too  Of course I will post pics or my brother 

*CMP86 *- they are stunning! I really like the color!


----------



## guccigal07

What CL stores order what Poseidons?

I know aqua at Miami and I think Horatio only got the purple.

What about NM, Barneys, and Saks....what other boutiques are getting what  colors?

besides purple, pearl and aqua what else is therE?


----------



## Nico3327

^ Horatio is also getting gold and silver.  Miami got pearl in addition to aqua.  SCP is getting gold and silver.  Not sure about other boutiques - I'm sure someone else can chime in.

I think the department stores are only getting silver, and I think it's only NM and Barney's getting them.  Someone else may know more though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

In my search to find Noe and I camel Yolanda's, I was told that Horatio will not be getting them until somewhere around the end of the month.

Well, I was sent some pictures and here is one that I do not remember seeing being posted. (If it was, I apologize) For all you cork lover's...


----------



## guccigal07

Nico3327 said:


> ^ Horatio is also getting gold and silver.  Miami got pearl in addition to aqua.  SCP is getting gold and silver.  Not sure about other boutiques - I'm sure someone else can chime in.
> 
> I think the department stores are only getting silver, and I think it's only NM and Barney's getting them.  Someone else may know more though.



I forgot about the gold! So good Horatio is the only purple! good. 

I love the gold though too. gosh.


----------



## aoshi_0514

Very prive red lizard


----------



## PANda_USC

Has anyone see the "frutti fruttis" in stores yet or know which stores will be caryying them? I have a hankering for something exotic!


----------



## Nico3327

I know what you mean!  I saw the gold and called to be put on the waitlist, then I saw the purple and those came in first and were exclusive so I called for them too.  Hopefully the gold will come in much later so my credit card can recoup!



guccigal07 said:


> I forgot about the gold! So good Horatio is the only purple! good.
> 
> I love the gold though too. gosh.


----------



## clothingguru

*PANDA! *: I wanted them too and so when i bought the FOS from Rheana at the St.Honore boutique i asked her if she had them and she does in both color's she said. 
She was going to email me the sizes she had! So ill forward it to you when she does  They are definitely exotic and HOT ! Hope you get em!


----------



## karwood

Pic received from* Peter Tay*

Croc Bianca in Blue Denim $5495 (Oh lawdy lawd!!)








Silver Glitter Pigalle $565


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^


----------



## sobe2009

^ OMG!!! Karwood, Are u going to get them?


----------



## karwood

sobe2009 said:


> ^ OMG!!! Karwood, Are u going to get them?


 
Yup, after I rob a bank:ninja:


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, where are the denim croc biancas???!! If you don't mind sharing the info that is, hehehe


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Bergdorf Goodman!


----------



## karwood

^ thanks


----------



## Chins4

I can only dream of croc Biancas but damn I wish those Pigalles were 100s


----------



## fieryfashionist

*karwood *- No problem... got the same e-mail and died at the price haha.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe! I love Peter.

Um, but those Bianca's are pretty much my budget for the year in shoes! If I got those, there goes my one pair a year, not a month! that would never happen though! LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

^ mee too!!!!!


----------



## karwood

fieryfashionist said:


> *karwood *- No problem... got the same e-mail and died at the price haha.


 
Do you think BG will accept a kidney as a method of payment?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hahaha, you can always ask Peter... you never know!  



karwood said:


> Do you think BG will accept a kidney as a method of payment?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

karwood said:


> Do you think BG will accept a kidney as a method of payment?


If so, sign me up!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ mee too!!!!!


I bet he have those in our size! lol


----------



## Noegirl05

^ no doubt I love the pigalle too but why isn't it a 100


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't know! 

I will let you know what they feel like!


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't know!
> 
> I will let you know what they feel like!


 
Did you buy a pair of silver glitter Pigalles?


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> Pic received from* Peter Tay*
> 
> Croc Bianca in Blue Denim $5495 (Oh lawdy lawd!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Glitter Pigalle $565


 
Those Biancas are amazing. Who knows?? Maybe on ebay, one day they could be at the right price and the right time.


----------



## Alice1979

Blue denim croc Bianca


----------



## compulsive

BLUE DENIM CROC BIANCAS = 

Dear *Baggs*, *PANda*, *asha*, or whoever else can afford these!,
Please buy these so I can stare at these babies & . And then I can faint & die a happy person.

Sincerely,
Your TPF friend, V!


----------



## sobe2009

PANda_USC said:


> *karwood*, where are the denim croc biancas???!! If you don't mind sharing the info that is, hehehe


 
Are u getting them???


----------



## sobe2009

Those are amazing but $5495 hurts.


----------



## rdgldy

croc-oooooooooooohhhhh


----------



## harlow2424

karwood said:


> Pic received from* Peter Tay*
> 
> Croc Bianca in Blue Denim $5495 (Oh lawdy lawd!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Glitter Pigalle $565


 

Why do I torture myself with looking at the New CL posts? I can't I can't!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

karwood said:


> Did you buy a pair of silver glitter Pigalles?


Yep, Mr. February! I have such a big mouth and can't hold anything! lol


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG - those croc biancas are beyond words!  So freaking incredible.  Sigh.....where is my money tree?

*jimmy* - can't wait to see the pigalles - you are going to post pics, right?


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yep, Mr. February! I have such a big mouth and can't hold anything! lol


 

They are gorgeous!! I can't wait to see pics of Mr. Feb!


----------



## sobe2009

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yep, Mr. February! I have such a big mouth and can't hold anything! lol


 
Congrats Jimmy, they are beautiful!!! Can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, ladies!!

Loubinerd - Of course, I will post pics!! this time you will not see me in the waiting for transit thread. Peter asked, "when do you want them." I said, "today if possible." He said, "What about tomorrow?" I said, "I can't wait to see them."

So they should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

compulsive said:


> BLUE DENIM CROC BIANCAS
> 
> Dear *Baggs*, *PANda*, *asha*, *or whoever else can afford these!,
> Please buy these so I can stare at these babies & . And then I can faint & die a happy person.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your TPF friend, V! *


*



V: You said exactly what I think. BTW you need to add Carlinha name to that list too*


----------



## elfgirl

Those croc biancas...


----------



## CCKL

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yep, Mr. February! I have such a big mouth and can't hold anything! lol



Luuucky!!!  I seriously can't walk in my 120s but I'm glad I'll be able to live vicariously through you


----------



## vuittonamour

yeah the glitter pigalles are def. TDF.


----------



## PANda_USC

*V* aka "*compulsive*", ahahha, thanks for addressing that letter to me too, LOLOLOL. I'd have to think about it..I've never tried on biancas before.  Are they comfy? Plus..are there laws against shipping croc to CA? I'd have to find some sort of loophole so they can make it to my doorstep. I could imagine the denim croc going really well with jeans! Seeing you in your watersnake biancas with a pair of skinnies made me want a pair of biancas!!

*sobe*, I'll put it in the consideration box, ::


----------



## dreachick2384

I agree with selling a kidney for croc bianca. Or an ovary? Takers? Anyone up for black market organs in exchange for shoes?


----------



## Noegirl05

Lol you all are hillarious! Anyone know if they are making the pigalle in 100?


----------



## guccigal07

has anyone seen any new shipment black patent biancas in ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *V* aka "*compulsive*", ahahha, thanks for addressing that letter to me too, LOLOLOL. I'd have to think about it..I've never tried on biancas before. Are they comfy? Plus..are there laws against shipping croc to CA? I'd have to find some sort of loophole so they can make it to my doorstep. I could imagine the denim croc going really well with jeans! Seeing you in your watersnake biancas with a pair of skinnies made me want a pair of biancas!!
> 
> *sobe*, I'll put it in the consideration box, ::


 
You can't ship python to CA. The CA boutiques sell croc.


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, that's some *lethal* information you just provided me with!!! ::huggles:: And do you happen to know if biancas are TTS(with US size) or run 1/2 a size small?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *naked*, that's some *lethal* information you just provided me with!!! ::huggles:: And do you happen to know if biancas are TTS(with US size) or run 1/2 a size small?


 
You could go TTS with your US size and some have gone a half size down.

I would just verify they have both sizes since you can always exchange


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *naked*, that's some *lethal* information you just provided me with!!! ::huggles:: And do you happen to know if biancas are TTS(with US size) or run 1/2 a size small?



You know, if you ever get tired of those croc Biancas, I have some Jaws to trade for them... :lolots:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Gucci - The boutiques are starting to get some in within the next couple weeks. I cannot remember which one because I emailed pretty much all of them. Everyone that I talked to still had them available in Black, so I am sure you can find your size some where, unless you are 35 or 35.5 (although there was one that had that size but I wasn't interested so I cant remember). LOL


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi girls! 

Croc Biancas??? OMFG! Some one buy these beauties, b/c if DH even knew the though crossed my mind, I think he would check me into the psych ward. 

Jimmy, congrats on the glitter pigalles I love them! can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## kett

dreachick2384 said:


> I agree with selling a kidney for croc bianca. Or an ovary? Takers? Anyone up for black market organs in exchange for shoes?



I am! What is a kidney when we are talking about shoes here?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Croc Biancas??? OMFG! Some one buy these beauties, b/c* if DH even knew the though crossed my mind, I think he would check me into the psych ward. *
> 
> Jimmy, congrats on the glitter pigalles I love them! can't wait to see modeling pics!


Exactly!! I can redo my shower closet and bathtub for that price! I can't wait to see who gets them! 

Hmmm... 
Kamilla CANNOT be slept on, she has just been very quite lately (well at least since I have logged in again), but she is the croc lady! 


Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Lol, I love that you referred to remodeling b/c DH would tell me that money could pay for my kitchen remodel


----------



## PANda_USC

*Ms. Naked*, good thinking! Wow..I really need to go sit on a rock and think about these croc biancas..a good investment since I wear jeans religiously!! Maybe if they ever go on sale for $4K...

*elfgirl*, you,  over there!:: points at elfgirl::You with the lovely ivory jaws and the same shoe size as me!! Haha, thank you for the offer, : P. I am still so jealous of your jaws, ::drools::


----------



## harlow2424

I know some of yall are looking for these...one size left...
Studded VP's


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1265427993700&ev19=1:9


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on the glitter pigalles *jimmy!* Can't wait to see them.

Anyone know about glitter pigalles in 100's? I remember the chunky black glitter in the 100's but I'm after mini glitter. Yes I am finally caving into glitter...!!!

Not really liking the croc biancas. They're very pretty but not really for me thank god!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lilmiss- I too want them In the 100. Let me know what u find out!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey Noe! When did you get VG's? Shoe twin!!!


----------



## karwood

Also sent from *Peter Tay*

*Beige Nappa Leather Bianca*


----------



## sobe2009

^ Peter Tay is killing me . Thanks for posting Karwood


----------



## karwood

sobe2009 said:


> ^ Peter Tay is killing me . Thanks for posting Karwood


 

No kiddin!!! I was out having dinner with friends when I saw this pic on my iPhone, I almost died!


----------



## compulsive

Biggirlloveshoe said:


> *V*: You said exactly what I think. BTW you need to add *Carlinha* name to that list too



Glad I could read your mind! We've got that telekenesis or whatever thing going on! Hahaha I totally butchered that spelling! 



PANda_USC said:


> *V* aka "*compulsive*", ahahha, thanks for addressing that letter to me too, LOLOLOL. I'd have to think about it..I've never tried on biancas before.  Are they comfy? Plus..are there laws against shipping croc to CA? I'd have to find some sort of loophole so they can make it to my doorstep. I could imagine the denim croc going really well with jeans! Seeing you in your watersnake biancas with a pair of skinnies made me want a pair of biancas!!



You heard what *naked* said about croc!  DO IT DO IT DO IT so then I can borrow them! 

E-mail updates are the deadly!


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> No kiddin!!! I was out having dinner with friends when I saw this pic on my iPhone, I almost died!



:lolots: Your friends must have been wondering what was going on!!!


----------



## compulsive

I bet *karwood*! Especially since you got that Bianca FEVER! going on


----------



## hya_been

Hey ladies, anyone seen the ron ron in this lovely green patent or the violet?


----------



## CMP86

Not me but I will check out NM tomorrow while I'm there. OT did you get my PM from yesterday?


----------



## hya_been

Oh yes, sorry I didn't reply, thanks so much.  Yes I did see them, but I've been told that the lighting is misleading and they really are the cramberry miss boxe, so unfortunately not my dream purple.  Have fun at NM tomorrow!


----------



## maianh_8686

PANda_USC said:


> Has anyone see the "frutti fruttis" in stores yet or know which stores will be caryying them? I have a hankering for something exotic!



Hi Panda, i don't know if you're still looking for these but I happened to see them in the NM lookbook today.  They're getting the black though with leopard front bow(??)  Since ur in SF, you can always check if they're getting the white also


----------



## sara999

kam is the croc queen but she is probably off on her honeymoon far away from tpf!


i like the camel/nude croc biancas over the denim but i would love something croc in general!


----------



## wickedfrills

Does anyone have pricing, boutique, etc info for the Ron Ron style in Poseidon?? 

They're not called Ron Ron(something beginning with a T instead I think??) but its the same shape...

TIA


----------



## Noegirl05

lilmissb said:


> Hey Noe! When did you get VG's? Shoe twin!!!



 no VGs here in my avatar are the python vp with gold toe!!!!  I would love the platine vgs tho!


----------



## meggyg8r

Wooo those croc Biancas are TDF! And I'm surprised on the price for the silver glitter Pigalles! Not bad at all!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ I too was surprised on the price! If icould find them in 100 they will be mine!!


----------



## jancedtif

^Exactly* Noe*, if only the glitter Pigalles were 100s...


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *elfgirl*, you,  over there!:: points at elfgirl::You with the lovely ivory jaws and the same shoe size as me!! Haha, thank you for the offer, : P. I am still so jealous of your jaws, ::drools::



Awwww, I wouldn't really give up my Jaws, even though the croc Biancas are ever so shiny.   Maybe one day I 'll actually get a good bonus again and I can get some for myself.  You're right that they'd be fantastic with jeans.

If I ever make it out to SF again, I'll bring my Jaws to visit and I can play in your closet.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sara999 said:


> *kam is the croc queen* but she is probably off on her honeymoon far away from tpf!
> 
> 
> i like the camel/nude croc biancas over the denim but i would love something croc in general!


Yep, she was the person I thought about when I saw these.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

As far as the price on the pigalle's goes, as SOON as I saw the pic and then saw the price I responded asking for my size lickety-split. You know just in case the price was a typo. LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

Did u see the pink glitters Peter just sent!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YES!! I was tempted to ask for my size but thought against it, since I haven't had a chance to see, let alone try on the ones that I am supposed to be getting today!!


----------



## jancedtif

Why must they be 120s?!


----------



## Noegirl05

I know!!!! I really need 100 if it doesn't have a platform!!! We need to hunt some 100's down ladies


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jancedtif said:


> Why must they be 120s?!


Umm, because I am short?! LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ lol so am I but we need to be able to walk lol I am in love with those beige croc biancas. Are they gonna have a camel patent bianca?? V


----------



## jancedtif

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Umm, because I am short?! LOL



I am too, but I can't do 120s w/o the platform!


----------



## Noegirl05

Girls they must have them somewhere in 100. Hong kong? Paris? London?


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm gonna bite the bullet and ask in the help me find thread.  God help me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, thank you! That is very good to know...Hehe..I'm waiting on Paris to see what the price difference is, meow!

*elfgirl*, hehehe, I know you were joking, meow! And you can definitely come play in my closet if you're in town, ^_^


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You know if they do, I will have to get them!



Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ lol so am I but we need to be able to walk lol I am in love with those beige croc biancas. Are they gonna have a camel patent bianca?? V


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Girls they must have them somewhere in 100. Hong kong? Paris? London?


Time to send out a mass text. Maybe if all of you send the email they will respond to at least one of you.

I have been getting really quick responses lately.


----------



## Noegirl05

I know! You know I'm sad I lived in Dallas a couple of years ago we could have met up  planning on coming to DC anytime soon?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I have been telling surly, misty and DC that I have to make a trip out there to see them. I didn't know you were in DC too! Hmmm... I need to start saving my pennies for whenever you ladies decide to have a meet up!


----------



## sakura

PANda_USC said:


> *compulsive*, thank you! That is very good to know...Hehe..I'm waiting on Paris to see what the price difference is, meow!
> 
> *elfgirl*, hehehe, I know you were joking, meow! And you can definitely come play in my closet if you're in town, ^_^



*PANda*, the Vegas boutique will be carrying them in the ivory python.


----------



## Nereavi

*Christian Louboutin Bianca 140 suede pump*

Here http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=263&m=82&page=1&rnum=12


----------



## karwood

All pics sent from *Peter Tay*

Altadama 100mm python acid and specchio to $1295







python Aplarona sandals $995







Mini Pink Glitter Pigalles 120 $565


----------



## Noegirl05

Jimmy- we have had a small meet up before but I have also attended ny meetups I doubt I will be able to attend another anytime soon with the baby coming.


----------



## karwood

Also from *Peter Tay*. 

Ivory Nappa Gres 100mm $875






Black kid Pigalle 85mm $565







Other pics submitted from him were:

Black Nappa Very Prive
Black Patent Bianca Sling


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *karwood* for the eye candy. I'm dying over the pink glitter pigalle.


----------



## Noegirl05

Now there is just taunting going on lol a 85 mm and 120 but no 100


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for the pics, *karwood*!


----------



## karwood

No problem! Those glitter Pigalles are gorgeous! I can't get over how low the price is for them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Now there is just taunting going on lol a 85 mm and 120 but no 100


LOL! When I saw it, I said well where are the 100s?!

Did you email Becca?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

karwood said:


> No problem! Those glitter Pigalles are gorgeous! I can't get over how low the price is for them!


Shhh... Don't say that too loud! Msr. CL might here you and raise the price! lol


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Shhh... Don't say that too loud! Msr. CL might here you and raise the price! lol


 
oops! *Geez, the Prices of thoses Pigalles are staggering!! How will anyone ever afford to buy them !!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Oops! Geez, the Prices of thoses Pigalles are staggering!! How will anyone ever afford to buy those!!


 
:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> oops! *Geez, the Prices of thoses Pigalles are staggering!! How will anyone ever afford to buy those !!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG *Jimmy*... are those the Pigalles.. but in Silver? GORGEOUS


----------



## karwood

Pics sent from *Peter Tay*

Duvette $635













Turquoise Patent Pigalle $565







Desert Python VP $1255







Gold Nappa Greissimo Mule 140mm $935







Hyper Prive Leopard print Ponyhair 120mm $975


----------



## Noegirl05

Ughhh all do beautiful!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

So pretty!!!  Can I jump on the selling a kidney bandwagon so I can afford some too?  I seriously can't stop looking at the croc biancas!


----------



## karwood

LouboutinNerd said:


> So pretty!!! Can I jump on the selling a kidney bandwagon so I can afford some too? I seriously can't stop looking at the croc biancas!


 
I am already out of kidneys. One is for blue denim croc Bianca and the other is for the beige croc Bianca


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bella - Yes, those are the ones!!

Kar - LOL! Thanks for letting Msr. CL no that we cannot afford those shoes! You are killing us Msr. L! 

Now I am kind of sad that I didn't wait to get the turq ones! Hmm...


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> All pics sent from *Peter Tay*
> 
> Altadama 100mm python acid and specchio to $1295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> python Aplarona sandals $995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pink Glitter Pigalles 120 $565



*KARWOOD!*: the "Mini Pink Glitter Pigalles 120 $565" where can i get them do you know?  Thank you!


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Bella - Yes, those are the ones!!
> 
> Kar - LOL! Thanks for letting Msr. CL no that we cannot afford those shoes! You are killing us Msr. L!
> 
> Now I am kind of sad that I didn't wait to get the turq ones! Hmm...


 
Those turquoise are FABULOUS!! I think they are more practical than the glitters, BUT  both are AMAZING! 

*Sigh* I really wish I could wear Pigalles![


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

karwood said:


> Those turquoise are FABULOUS!! I think they *are more practical* than the glitters, BUT  both are AMAZING!


that is exactly what I was thinking.

Do you think they are the same color as Natassha's? The picture looks a little dark. You know, for research purposes! lol


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> that is exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Do you think they are the same color as Natassha's? The picture looks a little dark. You know, for research purposes! lol


 

I know the pic you are referring to.  I think they are same ones. *Nat, *looks smokin hot in those Pigalles!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She does looking smoking hot!! She is the main reason that I would get them. I think I need to wait to see if they fit me properly first. I do not have a tracking number and I have not been home all day!! I am hoping they are there when I get home. I hope the FedEx man was nice enough to leave them on the doorstep!


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She does looking smoking hot!! She is the main reason that I would get them. I think I need to wait to see if they fit me properly first. I do not have a tracking number and I have not been home all day!! I am hoping they are there when I get home. I hope the FedEx man was nice enough to leave them on the doorstep!


 

I can't believe you are getting your shoes today. I just  bought mine today, so I still have to wait a few more days


----------



## dreachick2384

I wish those pink glitter piggies were more practical!


----------



## clothingguru

*Karwood & jimmyshoegirl:* what shoes are you getting! 

the pink glitter pigalles would fit half size to one full size smaller correct?! thanks


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well Peter said that I am supposed to get them today. I asked what was the soonest that I could get them and he said today. I just moved in this particular neighborhood and have not met the Fedex guy yet, so we will see.

What did you get?!


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Well Peter said that I am supposed to get them today. I asked what was the soonest that I could get them and he said today. I just moved in this particular neighborhood and have not met the Fedex guy yet, so we will see.
> 
> What did you get?!


 
:ninja: Although my siggy is dead giveaway.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!! What color?!! Did you give the kidney?!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Karwood!!!! Did you????


----------



## karwood

jimmyshoogirl said:


> OMG!!! What color?!! Did you give the kidney?!


 
No, No,No!!! Nothing requiring trade of organs, LOL! It is Bianca, but no croc( although I really wish it was). I got the beige nappa Bianca.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL!! Ok!

I like those! I can't wait to see them! I really want to see what the color looks like IRL!


----------



## surlygirl

I'm Bianca crazy, too, *karwood*! I really want the black (and blue!!!) suede ones ... just not sure that the sizes available would work. Your suede Biancas are a full size down from your old VP size, right?


----------



## surlygirl

and *jimmy*, you so have to come to the east coast for a meetup! either DC or NYC or both! we would show you a grand time!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Surly - I bet you all would!! I really need to do it and stop saying it!

I am jealous of all you Bianca crazy people that can find your size! I want to be Bianca crazy too but the only ones I can find are black, I may have to just get black or coral!


----------



## Noegirl05

Karwood! I can't wait to see them!!! Congrats!


----------



## surlygirl

the coral Biancas are so pretty, *jimmy*! sorry that you haven't found your size yet in the rouge! they will pop up!

there's just too much that I want for spring! I didn't think the Greissimos were going to work for me, but when I tried them on they were amazing!!! more Biancas, of course.


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> I'm Bianca crazy, too, *karwood*! I really want the black (and blue!!!) suede ones ... just not sure that the sizes available would work. Your suede Biancas are a full size down from your old VP size, right?


 
Yes, with suede Biancas I went one full size down . What is your VP size?

*jimmy,* there is also the lavender patent Biancas AND the nude patent Biancas are returning in a couple of weeks.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *karwood*! I'm so tempted. Trying to behave since I'm going through a bit of a transition right now. But I know how hard the Biancas can be to find ... 

*walks back over to the CCLO thread for now*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I really want some Greissimos! I didn't even think the see how the coral would look with my skin! Black and Coral are the only ones that I have found in my size. Although, I have been in contact with so many boutiques within the past few days, I don't know who had what!


----------



## jancedtif

*Jimmy* you wouldn't, by chance, have tried on anything lavender did you?


----------



## Noegirl05

Surly may I ask why the greissimos didn't work? I am lusting over them too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jancedtif said:


> *Jimmy* you wouldn't, by chance, have tried on anything lavender did you?


No, I haven't. However, since I cannot seem to find the color that I want, I have to branch out and try other colors.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sadness has come over me!!! I just emailed Peter to get the tracking number for my shoes, but it said I will not get my shoes until Monday. Is this normal?! I beat the 4 pm deadline, so I thought.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for answering me* Jimmy*.  Sorry you won't get your shoes till Monday.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You are welcome! I'm hoping the system is wrong! LOL! It is possible or maybe I am dreaming! We will see.


----------



## erinmiyu

sorry *jimmy*  maybe with the blizzards deliveries are being held up?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Erin - Yea, Becca just emailed me and said the same thing. Hmm... wonder can I get my overnight shipping fee back?


----------



## lilmissb

Noegirl05 said:


> no VGs here in my avatar are the python vp with gold toe!!!! I would love the platine vgs tho!


Whoops! :shame: I didn't have my contacts in....that's my excuse everytime!!!  I want the python! Shame we're not the same foot size otherwise we could have shared.

Thanks for the pics *kar!* That pink glitter is so cute! So is the duvette in white and pink or coral. I guess it's time for me to master the 120....

Shhh, don't talk about biancas...I need some too but can't get any till March/April! 

Sorry your shoes aren't coming till Monday *jimmy!*


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh my Peter just emailed the you yous in navy patent!!! They must be mine!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

And the price is nice too!!!

Now that I think about it, it is not the weather. The shoes were here in Houston at 4am this am and that is were they stopped. Damn it! They could have called me, I would have picked them up!


----------



## Noegirl05

Crap Jimmy I was waiting for them too! The price is oh so nice and I'm still so sad I missed the wine ones at saks last sale!!!! I'm gonna get them!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Do it!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lol u enabler u!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok. Sorry! LOL! Well, you could always take a chance and wait for them to go on sale and hoping they have your size!


----------



## Noegirl05

Hmmm probably not gonna do that

is BG just like NM and doesn't accept visa?


----------



## guccigal07

hya_been said:


> Hey ladies, anyone seen the ron ron in this lovely green patent or the violet?



who ordered the green patent biancas I love them!


----------



## sakura

guccigal07 said:


> who ordered the green patent biancas I love them!



They're available at Jeffrey's NY and Atlanta.


----------



## guccigal07

oh great! does anyone have a contact email there to send an email? I dropped my iphone. It isn't liking me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love how whole-heartedly you've jumped in to CLs again, *GG*!


----------



## guccigal07

I know! My SA that I worked with for 6 years at Manolo in NYC left and its just not the same without her....so CLs it is!


----------



## Noegirl05

GG I love that reason!!! Welcome to the madness lol


----------



## ashakes

PANda_USC said:


> Has anyone see the "frutti fruttis" in stores yet or know which stores will be caryying them? I have a hankering for something exotic!



St. Honore has them and Vegas is due to get them (only US boutique).


----------



## Noegirl05

Asha- anyone have glitter pigalle in 100 that you know of?


----------



## ashakes

Noe, just Saks from last season (black glitter) that I remember.


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh okay thanks I was hoping there would be some fun colors like there are in 120 :cry:


----------



## karwood

*asha* thanks for posting the pics!!! 

By any chance, are you getting a pair of croc Bianca?


----------



## jancedtif

^I was hoping for some mini glitter ones.


----------



## lilmissb

^ So was I *jan!*


----------



## jancedtif

^We'll :cry: together.


----------



## PANda_USC

*ashakes*, thank youuu for the info!!


----------



## jancedtif

Yes* Asha*, thank you for the info!


----------



## PANda_USC

OMG I DIE. Are those *red croc* biancas? Please say red please say red!!!!(not some orangey-red or salmon or coral or pink)


----------



## carlinha

it looks more like coral to me *panda*...


----------



## Noegirl05

I think they are coral sorry


----------



## carlinha

thank you for sharing the pics *asha*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha, noe*, oh well..better for my wallet, ^_^! Maybe sometime soon he'll release something in red croc


----------



## sakura

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha, noe*, oh well..better for my wallet, ^_^! Maybe sometime soon he'll release something in red croc



*Panda*, there is a red croc VP and Decollete available.


----------



## PANda_USC

*sakura*, ehehehe, you're so bad!! I think I really want something closed toe though(with respect to the VP) and something with a high platform!!


----------



## thimp

sakura said:


> *Panda*, there is a red croc VP and Decollete available.



*sakura*, can you please tell me which stores have the red croc vp? TIA.


----------



## sakura

thimp said:


> *sakura*, can you please tell me which stores have the red croc vp? TIA.



*thimp*, they're available at the Vegas boutique.


----------



## thimp

^^Thank you, *sakura*. Just called. The smallest size available in red croc vp is 36. Unfortunately, I am a size 35. I believe an SA once told me that the smallest size in croc is usually 36.


----------



## sakura

thimp said:


> ^^Thank you, *sakura*. Just called. The smallest size available in red croc vp is 36. Unfortunately, I am a size 35. I believe an SA once told me that the smallest size in croc is usually 36.



*thimp*, is that your regular (pre-FW '09) or new size?  I tried the croc VP while at Vegas and found out that I had to go up half a size from my regular VP size because of the material.


----------



## thimp

^^Hmm, I believe that is the new sizing. My camel patent (need the heavenly heels insert), cosmo python (snug), and purple lizard (the ones just released, need the heavenly heels insert) are all size 35.


----------



## sakura

thimp said:


> ^^Hmm, I believe that is the new sizing. My camel patent, cosmo python, and purple lizard (the ones just released) are all size 35.



The camel patent and purple lizard VPs are definitely new sizing.  Did you get the cosmo python VPs from Vegas?


----------



## thimp

sakura said:


> The camel patent and purple lizard VPs are definitely new sizing.  Did you get the cosmo python VPs from Vegas?



Yes, I received the cosmo python from vegas.


----------



## sakura

thimp said:


> Yes, I received the cosmo python from vegas.



Hmm...the 36 may not work then.    The SA could probably confirm by checking the insole measurements of the 36 which you could compare to your other pairs.

HTH!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics *asha!* I die!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

good morning ladies! does anyone know how much the black satin love flats are? 
thanks for the pics *asha *!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning ladies! does anyone know how much the black satin love flats are?
> thanks for the pics *asha *!!!!!


 
The one with the strass? I think it's $895. NM's getting them too but not with black crystals I believe.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Alice1979 said:


> The one with the strass? I think it's $895. NM's getting them too but not with black crystals I believe.


 
that's the one, thanks *alice*!


----------



## PANda_USC

^I was told NM is getting them(love flats) with the strass, meow! In their look book it said so


----------



## ashakes

You're welcome.  Yes, the Bianca in croc is coral (corail on the box) and cipria. 

Karwood, no Biancas in croc in my future.  I'm not a big Bianca lover. I think they are beautiful and look fantastic on others, but they don't fit into my work wardrobe at all and when I go out, I know I will choose others over Biancas. I was able to grab the rouge on sale and ended up returning them.


----------



## CMP86

I was at NM Bellevue yesterday and they had the Love strass flats. They were $895.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

good to know, thanks ladies!


----------



## brintee

Silver Poseidons for Pre-order and other new styles added....

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265652214448&ev19=1:14


----------



## PANda_USC

*brintee*, hehehe, thanks for the Intel!


----------



## karwood

ashakes said:


> You're welcome. Yes, the Bianca in croc is coral (corail on the box) and cipria.
> 
> Karwood, no Biancas in croc in my future. I'm not a big Bianca lover. I think they are beautiful and look fantastic on others, but they don't fit into my work wardrobe at all and when I go out, I know I will choose others over Biancas. I was able to grab the rouge on sale and ended up returning them.


 

 I was hoping I could live vicariously through you!


----------



## karwood

*Let Me Tell You* ankle booties. Available at Sak.com for pre-order, $2195:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492716290&bmUID=1265659923912&ev19=2:25


----------



## meggyg8r

I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but $2195 for those? REALLY?


----------



## guccigal07

ya...I mean really....overpriced.


----------



## Alice1979

Though I like them, I'd much rather get something strass.


----------



## CCKL

meggyg8r said:


> I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but $2195 for those? REALLY?



seriously...


----------



## meggyg8r

Definitely a shoe I'd have to see on. They are a bit out there for me I think!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry ladies, but OMG, I hate them!


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry ladies, but OMG, I hate them!



Okay, I was refraining, but now I won't since you broke the hating them ice. LOL.

I hate them too!


----------



## harlow2424

sorry but not cute at all...


----------



## lilmissb

Yikes about those boots, is he serious??? I'm not fussed on them to begin with!


----------



## karwood

Yeah, I am not a fan either! I don't think these are going to do too well. Definitely see them on the sales rack.

The name of this style should actually be renamed *"Please Don't tell me, I REALLY don't want to know"*


----------



## Noegirl05

Lol karwood!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood said:


> Yeah, I am not a fan either! I don't these are going to do too well. Definitely see them on the sales rack.
> 
> This name of this style should actually be *"Please Don't tell me, I REALLY don't want to know"*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hahaha! I wish I could take back that I'd ever seen them!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, I know, right?! It's such a weird style for him to be coming out with nowadays.. I know I've seen some crazy designs of his from seasons and seasons ago.. but he currently, in this day and age, thought this was a good idea? Eek. I wouldn't be surprised to see them on someone like Rihanna though.


----------



## Noegirl05

Hahahaha those are crazy but on the right celebrity and some leather leggings lol


----------



## karwood

Pic sent from *Peter Tay*.  Titi in turquoise mini glitter $ 725. Also available in bronze.


----------



## lolitablue

Love the turquoise!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Those boots are hideous, but the turquoise titis are beautiful!!


----------



## erinmiyu

titis are gorgeous in turquoise!

those boots = do.not.want.


----------



## sara999

i'd buy the boots if they were £5


----------



## rdgldy

*sara*, I still don't think I would.


----------



## sara999

i kinda like 'em. but no more than £5!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I guess I'm in the minority but I love the "Let Me Tell You" booties. JLO was seen wearing them in silver, and they looked cute on her. I emailed St. Honore about them, and they should be getting them in a silverish color soon. I think they probably look better on the foot..


----------



## sara999

see! ladylouboutin understands where i'm coming from!


----------



## Noegirl05

LOL sara( I sent an email and got a super quick response!!! Doing a BEC if I could just make up my mind)


----------



## Nico3327

Eh, I'm not feeling those boots, but I can see how they would look totally fierce on someone who was really rocking them with a great outfit.


----------



## lolitablue

Nico3327 said:


> Eh, I'm not feeling those boots, but I can see how they would look totally fierce on someone who was really rocking them with a great outfit.


 
I kinda agree!!


----------



## carlinha

wow those turquoise titis are amazing!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> wow those turquoise titis are amazing!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Who is getting the silver/grey fifi 100?

It's posted on page 3 of the spring 2010 thread?


----------



## jancedtif

^Hirshleifers


----------



## Noegirl05

Jan~ Thanks I am gonna email penny right now!!!! Anyone in US getting black patent fifi 100mm?


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> FYI,* BG's is also getting the Denim Blue Croc in Rouge.* No pics yet. Shipment hasn't arrived.



So. Kidney? Kidney anyone? I have one right here for $5500. 

Why, Msr. Louboutin? Why do you have to taunt me like this?


----------



## babysweetums

are those boots just random letters or do they say something? kinda hard to tell


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I almost don't want to know what the Rouge will look like!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

babysweetums said:


> are those boots just random letters or do they say something? kinda hard to tell


I was trying to figure that out too!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

They secretly say "These are the ugliest boots we could come up with"


----------



## kett

:lolots:


----------



## PANda_USC

did someone say *rouge croc* Biancas at Bergdorfs?!?!!?!!?!?


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> did someone say *rouge croc* Biancas at Bergdorfs?!?!!?!!?!?



Happy New Year, PANda!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elfgirl*, oh thank you hun!!! ^_^, ::hugs and gives you a "hong bao"(red envelope with candy and $ in it):: Luckily croc moves off the shelves very slowly so by the time I put aside enough money for them, they'll still be there, meow!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PANda - Now you have a leg up because they are not at BGs yet. You may be ready when they get here!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Turquoise glitter titis.... 

*Panda* - get the Crocs!!!  That way we can all live vicariously through you!


----------



## karwood

*Zhora* available at saks.com for pre-order;

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265752839145&ev19=1:27


----------



## karwood

*Mamino Rete*. Mesh and patent leather. Nude or black patent leather. Also available for pre-order @ Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265753049619&ev19=1:24


----------



## PANda_USC

I really like the nude *maminos.*..sooo cute with the right outfit!


----------



## karwood

*Fetilo*. Nude or Black Patent.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265753336089&ev19=1:25


----------



## karwood

*Anna Strass* 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265753540429&ev19=1:26








*Anna*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265753606719&ev19=1:29







*Miss Boxe*. Black or Natural Cork.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1265753763841&ev19=1:28


----------



## karwood

*Silver Poseiden* available for pre-order at Saks.com:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709417&bmUID=1265813655588&ev19=1:20


----------



## erinmiyu

i don't normally like cork shoes, but i think the miss boxe in black cork look pretty cool


----------



## karwood

*Peter Tay:* Patent Leather 120mm Pigalles in Coral, Turquoise, Black and Red







Pigalle 100mm in Black and Turquoise


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh lord I think I need those 100's!!!!


----------



## Elise499

Hi girls,
I don't if it is the right place to post that, so I'm sorry.
Sorry for my english, I will try to do my best.

Yesterday I've been invited at Christian Louboutin, ...
I've met a lot of people who work for Christian Louboutin, I saw a lot of things.
I had the chance to see the shoes which might be on the fall winter 2010/2011 collection, there were amazing things, a lot of shoes and bags, and a lot of them will never be commercialized. 
I was not allowed to take picture of the next collection but I can describe you some things that I saw

There will be a lot of new color for the classics, like purple, pink and an amazing blue.
The Banana will come in 150mm.
The shoes that Rihanna wore last year will come in gold and black.




There were a lot of boots, like studded flat boots and open toe Alta Fifre.
There were many shoes for men, like the fred flat in grey canvas.
I saw a lot of strass, in many color like blue, red and purple.
The Pigalle were modified with chain and spike.
There were many lace-up booties.

I can't remember everything, there were too much things, but it will be a stunning collection.

I take some pictures in the boutique.
Alta Piros :






Fibi :






Babel plato :






Archidisco and Altadama






xxxx not allowed


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you so much for the amazing information and photos, *Elise*!!!!


----------



## tivogirl

Are those cramberry Archdiscos with a gold bow?!?!


----------



## carlinha

thanks so much for the info *elise*!  i can't wait for the fall 2010 collection, it promises to be a stunning collection.  wow i love that archidisco in that colorway!  which boutique was this at?

....


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks Elsie for the inside info.
...


----------



## compulsive

Thanks for the info & some pictures, *Elise*! I'm saving for the fall collection!


----------



## *Magdalena*

more purple coming our way!!!!!!  OMG purple strass  cannot wait.....thanks Elise for sharing with us


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, omg ::hyperventilates:: thank you so much for sharing the info!!! I am soo excited!!! Thank you thank you!! Must set aside some funds for Fall!! I want Rihanna's shoes, purple strass and pigalles with spikes and chains!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, the information you've shared is so *dangerous* I think I'm about to explode at work!!! Just explode!! I just e-mailed my SA to be on the lookout for everything you just described.


----------



## jancedtif

Merci bien* Elise*!


----------



## karwood

*elise,* thanks for sharing your pics!! ... Could you tell me which CL boutique it was where you took the pics? TIA


----------



## lolitablue

Oh my! Loving all the new items!!!


----------



## rilokiley

wow, *Elise*, thanks for all the info!  Purple strass sounds TDF!   Merci beaucoup!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hmmm, as soon as I get my Barbie Biancas it's definitely time to stick to my ban!! Purple Strass here I come!!!


----------



## Elise499

....not allowed


----------



## PANda_USC

zut alors("darn it" in French)!! Thank you so much *Elise*!!!


----------



## CCKL

^^yes, please!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow amazing!! Thank you for the wonderful pics!!!


----------



## guccigal07

has anyone seen the Hola Lita? How do they look on?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

...


----------



## Elise499

....


----------



## carlinha

....


----------



## rdgldy

fabulous!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


> *Peter Tay:* Patent Leather 120mm Pigalles in Coral, Turquoise, Black and Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle 100mm in Black and Turquoise



Just a heads up, the second pic looks like Decoltissimos.


----------



## JetSetGo!

guccigal07 said:


> has anyone seen the Hola Lita? How do they look on?



I have not seen these on yet, but I think they look fun. Meggy was thinking about getting some.


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> I have not seen these on yet, but I think they look fun. Meggy was thinking about getting some.



Yes! I was thinking about getting them before I went on a d'orsay frenzy! LOL. I still want to see what they look like on. I'm not a fan of the red/leopard pair but I like the zebra from what I can tell. Maybe CL Miami has them and I can see them next month? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Try to snap a pic if you can! I think they'd look pretty cool.


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> Try to snap a pic if you can! I think they'd look pretty cool.



If they are there, I'll sneak a pic


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Elise* - thank you SO MUCH for sharing this - what a wonderful experience and what a lucky lady you are!


----------



## ashakes

I have new pics. I'm confused. Am I supposed to post here or in the photo thread? LOL


----------



## ashakes

Thanks for the pics *Elise!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, photo thread puh-rease!!!I wanna see!!


----------



## ashakes

Panda, done! I was just confused b/c I have seen pics in both threads, which is fine, but I didn't know if the other thread was done. haha

P.S.  Did I read somewhere you were looking for the So Private Rainbow Strass, the ones in my avatar?


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the new pics as always *asha*!!!  i always like it better if the pics go in the pic thread only, as it can get lost in a lot of the chatter here.  those mint green patent ADs are awesome!  and that fifi style is growing on me... it's like the ron ron with a clichy heel.... is it gonna be the clichy replacement you think?

man, do i buy more spring 2010 or save up for fall 2010???  i am hearing so many things that fall 2010 is gonna be amazing!  but i want shoes NOW!


----------



## LavenderIce

*carlinha*--I know this isn't CCLO, but since your wedding is coming up, I say wait until fall 2010, then go buck wild!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for the pics *Asha!* 

I want more now too *Carlinha*!! But I'll want later too! ush:


----------



## ashakes

You're welcome *Carlinha*. Yeah, I love the mint ADs too, but I think the VPs will be better for day/night for me.  I think the Fifi is cute too!  I haven't had a chance to try them on yet though to see if they are comfortable, etc.

I'm trying not to buy either, but I'm getting impatient. lol  I am going to get the Greissimos in both black/white and the Damas like you have, but so many places have them so I think they will get marked down somewhere.  And, I can't exactly wear them with 12 inches of snow!  I'm only trying to be good b/c I get so peeved when things I buy right when they come out get marked down. I generally get better each season. haha


----------



## compulsive

Thanks for the pics, *asha*! I'm not *PANda* but yes, she's looking for the ones that are in your avatar!

*carlinha*, I agree with *Lav*. Save for the fall!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Elise*--Thank you for sharing the details of your visit with us!  FW2010 sounds exciting!


----------



## Noegirl05

Asha that's my plan too with the griessimo And I am trying to stick to the ones in my signature!


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, I am looking for those exact ones in your avatar..ehhehe..sounds like you have some intel???! and thanks *compulsive*, heheh.


----------



## meggyg8r

*carlinha*, I think you should save for fall. I know you are super excited about what is coming in the fall season and will be disappointed if you have to cut back then because it's close to your wedding. Also, you have some AMAZING Christmas strass to play with still!


----------



## ashakes

PANda_USC said:


> *asha*, I am looking for those exact ones in your avatar..ehhehe..sounds like you have some intel???! and thanks *compulsive*, heheh.



Did you call *Horatio*? I got mine there last May.


----------



## elfgirl

Elise499 said:


> There were a lot of boots, like studded flat boots and open toe Alta Fifre.
> There were many shoes for men, like the fred flat in grey canvas.
> *I saw a lot of strass, in many color like blue*, red and purple.
> The Pigalle were modified with chain and spike.
> There were many lace-up booties.



*meggy*, we jinxed ourselves.


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> *meggy*, we jinxed ourselves.



I know.. I was trying to ignore that part.... :ninja: LOL


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, Nooo......meow!! You're so bad! I am gonna stay focused on CL fall 2010!!  But thank you so much for the information, hehe.


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh my, the new pics *carlinha *posted....... those Rasta Jessicas! :s You know, I could totally see those on Rihanna or Xtina I think.

And those white Miss Cha Chas are absolute perfect wedding shoes!


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Oh my, the new pics *carlinha *posted....... those Rasta Jessicas! :s You know, I could totally see those on Rihanna or Xtina I think.
> 
> And those white Miss Cha Chas are absolute perfect wedding shoes!



The small platform on the nude Yolanda makes it more of a work shoe.   But do I _really _need a nude closed-toe shoe, open toe slingback AND open toe pump?  Wish there was any chance of them lasting until sale season.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I guess it's possible, Elf. But if you'd wear them a lot, they're worth going ahead and getting them. So classic!



meggyg8r said:


> Oh my, the new pics *carlinha *posted....... those Rasta Jessicas! :s You know, I could totally see those on Rihanna or Xtina I think.



You know who I couldn't see in them? Me.


----------



## rdgldy

ditto!!


----------



## elfgirl

Me three!


----------



## meggyg8r

Me four!! They are way too out there for me.


----------



## glitterglo

I think I need the Yolanda in nude


----------



## kett

Banana in 150?!?!?! 

Saving up starting... um... tomorrow!


----------



## savvysgirl

I tried to do a search before hand but couldnt find what i wanted to know. Does the Fernando come in kid leather or satin? I can only see exotic and patent so far. TIA!


----------



## laurayuki

O M G i want Alta Piros....


----------



## karwood

savvysgirl said:


> I tried to do a search before hand but couldnt find what i wanted to know. Does the Fernando come in kid leather or satin? I can only see exotic and patent so far. TIA!


 
yes, the Fernando are available only in patent leather and roccia lizard


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^  Thanks *Kar*!


----------



## carlinha

the rasta jessicas are definitely not my thing... but those white cha chas are perfect wedding shoes!


----------



## brintee

I  the Cha Chas! I wish I loved slinbacks though! Ouch!


----------



## sara999

are they re-releasing the rasta jessicas!? i can't believe they were such a hit from this current season that they are being done again. weirddddd


----------



## caterpillar

Are there going to be any pigalles with the bow in the back? I remember seeing a few pics like this but not sure if they'll be avail..


----------



## erinmiyu

^^*caterpillar,* do you mean the anemones? they are a few seasons old (but i sure hope they come back)


----------



## Noegirl05

Anemones you mean? I believe there were some but wasn't sure when they would be be released


----------



## alyssa08

anyone know the price on the roccia fifis?


----------



## caterpillar

yes the anemones! i know they're old but i think i saw a few pics here suggesting a re-release.. just wondering if it's true or not.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^There is a beautiful pair on eBay ATM in Black 39.5.


----------



## erinmiyu

oh boy. if they re-release the anemones i need to start saving.


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . for next season, that is! 

*there's some *amazing* items incoming!* 

several new colours for strass!
sparkly moto chic: strass combos with edgier design elements!
another new heel shape!
pyramid studs & thigh high boots too!
Love, your friendly neighborhood Piggy (^(oo)^)v​


----------



## jancedtif

Not to sound greedy, *piggy* (and I do thank you for your intel), but do you have pics?  Heck, I'll take a sketch drawing. !


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^OOOOHHHHH do you!!!??????


----------



## moshi_moshi

ooohhh pyramid studs!!


----------



## eggpudding

More thigh highs  More more more *piggy*, pretty please!!


----------



## lvpiggy

sorry, no pics yet! piggy only got the telephone briefing so far (>(oo)<)`

but, will try to get some photos post haste (^(oo)^)v

to elaborate a bit further: VP & NP style strass coming, also strass interspersed w/studs, and mesh with strass patern overlay, among others

also a style with a full-metal heel, yay!


----------



## glitterglo

Strass and studs?!?  Together in one shoe?!?  Piggy, tell me more!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*piggy*, thank you for the info!!!!! The fall collection sounds out of this world!


----------



## erinmiyu

strass & studs sounds gorgeous!


----------



## madamelizaking

Is Lady Claude going to be strassed again?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Vodkaine

sunshinequeen said:


> maloka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straratata



braaaziiiiiiiil  !!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*liza*, I asked *elsie* yesterday and she said there was purple strass(maybe volcano) in a lady claude and lady lynch style, but don't quote us on it! Some of these are probably just show shoes, meow!!

*"The Pigalle were red and black, with chains or studs on the back.
A lot of shoes have a fine metallic heel.
There were shoes with the shape of the Paola, they were transparent with blue, red and purple strass on the toe and the back of the shoes.
The classics will come in many new color, I think it was the Lady Lynch and Lady Claude which were in purple strass.
The modified Bridget have spikes on the whole shoes."*-*Elsie*

P.S: I have been told by one of the boutiques that the "*fifi*" is coming out in Volcano strass.


----------



## elfgirl

Vodkaine said:


> braaaziiiiiiiil  !!!



Those would be fantastic for a World Cup party!


----------



## madamelizaking

OOH OOH I'm SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Volcano strass lady claude  those are going to be a for sure in my collection!!

Thanks Elsie, Piggy, And Panda!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*liza*, no problem, ^_^! I definitely need to get my paws on some purple or volcano or whatever strass it is and studs and chain and the bridgettes!! :: swoons::


----------



## LavenderIce

Studs, strass and metal heels, but any intel for next season's *EXOTICS*?!


----------



## roussel

volcano strass fifis.... oooh pretty!  i'm curious to see the shoes with studs... i really wish they make something similar to the MM


----------



## JetSetGo!

New CLs Picture thread is now a sticky.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Thanks Jet!!!!!


----------



## katran26

Vodkaine said:


> braaaziiiiiiiil  !!!



love it!  definitely something to hold onto for the future summer olympics!


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> New CLs Picture thread is now a sticky.


----------



## Elise499

lvpiggy said:


> sorry, no pics yet! piggy only got the telephone briefing so far (>(oo)<)`
> 
> but, will try to get some photos post haste (^(oo)^)v
> 
> to elaborate a bit further: VP & NP style strass coming, also strass interspersed w/studs, and mesh with strass patern overlay, among others
> 
> also a style with a full-metal heel, yay!



There will be a lot of full-metal heel  
For those who love strass, some ballerina will come in blue, red and white strass
I just remember that I saw a lot of tight high boot, and some booty covered with leopard, zebra and tiger pony hair.


----------



## **shoelover**

lvpiggy and elise499 thank you both for the intel! ..I so can't wait!! any thing like the rodarte's coming out?

Jet thank for making a sticky for the 'new cls pic' thread.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm going to die next season!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^I'm already one foot in the grave because of next season, >_<


----------



## lvpiggy

volcano strass: lavender with multitonal iridescence
moonlight strass: silvery blue with faint pink undertone
jet navy strass: navy strass on black ground
metallic gold strass



eggpudding said:


> More thigh highs  More more more *piggy*, pretty please!!


nappa thigh highs: black & *red*



moshi_moshi said:


> ooohhh pyramid studs!!


 
yup, on a 150mm!! sort of a cross b/n so private & bianca, black nappa w/silver pyramid studs



glitterglo said:


> Strass and studs?!? Together in one shoe?!? Piggy, tell me more!!


 
yes, interspersed strass & studs, "like potpourri," is what this little piggy was told . . . on a pigalle last, and it will be called a pigalilly! tehehe . . . PIGalilly? (^(oo)^)v



PANda_USC said:


> *The Pigalle were red and black, with chains or studs on the back.*


 
this style = dorepi, metal draped chain at back (and possibly mini studs? sorry, my memory fails me!)



PANda_USC said:


> _*There were shoes with the shape of the Paola, they were transparent with blue, red and purple strass on the toe and the back of the shoes.*_


 
there the transparent part is mesh & i believe the style name is lily marlene (sp?)

this will also come in a bootie version with metallic gold strass



PANda_USC said:


> _*The classics will come in many new color*_


 
very prive will be available in moonlight strass

no. prive will be available in jet navy strass

120mm pigalle in volcano, in addition to others mentioned above


----------



## PANda_USC

*lvpiggy*, ahh, thank you so much for the information!!!!!! You have been an enormous help..hehehe..now I'm making my shopping list for CL Fall 2010 because of you, : P!  :: big hugs::


----------



## madamelizaking

Ahhhh piggy!!!! Thank you so much!! Please tell
me the lady Claude will be strassed again!!


----------



## lvpiggy

madamelizaking said:


> Ahhhh piggy!!!! Thank you so much!! Please tell
> me the lady Claude will be strassed again!!


 
b(^(oo)^)d <---that's thumbs up from piggy!


----------



## lcs

I am sooo in love with the red strass shoes that recently came out.


----------



## compulsive

Thanks for the intel, *piggy*! I have a feeling I'll be broke-r than ever!


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! So many beautiful strass shoes will be coming out!!! Thanks *piggy!*


----------



## *Magdalena*

Piggy~thanks for all the info. Fall sounds ammmmmmmazing!!  just in time for my Sept birthday. Im already recruiting my DH to get ready and start saving for my bday gift  is Pigalle 120 the only style that will  come in the volcano strass?


----------



## lilmissb

Question, did I imagine things or did I see a Yolanda in cherry red patent? If so who is getting them and can you direct me to the picture? Thanks!


----------



## jancedtif

^I *think* SCP is getting them *lilmissb*.  Good luck!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *jan!*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilmissb said:


> Question, did I imagine things or did I see a Yolanda in cherry red patent? If so who is getting them and can you direct me to the picture? Thanks!


The CL website has a picture and so far I was told SCP, but I forgot when.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *jimmy!*


----------



## kett

150mm bianca with studs AND a banana in 150? I have a feeling I will be very, very poor this fall.


----------



## eggpudding

Thanks so much for the intel *lvpiggy*  Fall 2010 looks very promising indeed!


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh, I wish I could afford strass! I want some kind of fun Pigalle 120....


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone recall the style name for this T-strap style (featured on the spring 2010 3.1 Phillip Lim runway)?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ronette


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone recall the style name for this T-strap style (featured on the spring 2010 3.1 Phillip Lim runway)?
> 
> images.trendhunter.com/phpthumbnails/53343_5_468.jpeg



*foxy*, there's already been lots of chatter about this shoe...
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-479185-325.html

i have not seen them IRL but i think *nerdy* was disappointed...


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks LVpiggy for all the info!!!  
Looks like I have to grow a third or fourth or fifth kidney to get the moonlight strass and volcano strass


----------



## vuittonamour

i'm excited to see these strass shoes, even if i can't fork over $2-3lk for them  chains on pigalles sounds HOT though...


----------



## lovechanel920

Sorry if this is the wrong place. But is the Lady Claude 100 new for this season? Isn't the original one 120?


----------



## Elise499

At the Ruffian show, the models were wearing new boots from the Fall collection.






The boots are called the Ronfifi Alta, the tigh hight are the Ronfifi Supra and the booties are the Ronfifi. 
They are in "toile" (sorry I don't know how to say that in english) and the buttons are different from the Fifre.


----------



## elfgirl

^^I wonder if they'll come with any color button besides gold.  Hmmm...


----------



## Elise499

When I saw the fall winter collection, the boots were in leopard and if I remember well the buttons were not in gold


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, oh they're beautiful! I think I need a pair of OTK boots!! ^_^!! Time to edit the siggy!! You are sooo amazing with the information dear!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, the ronfifi supra sounds like a combo to me and they might be more friendly to everyones feet that the supra fifre. Isn't toile like a canvas material? I'd prefer them in suede.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, they definitely look like canvas. Here's a bigger pic of the ronfifi supras! I hope they're more comfy than the supra fifres


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Those are super cute!!! I still think I'm going to save up for something volcano strass though!!


----------



## _Danielle_

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone recall the style name for this T-strap style (featured on the spring 2010 3.1 Phillip Lim runway)?





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ ronette





carlinha said:


> *foxy*, there's already been lots of chatter about this shoe...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-479185-325.html
> 
> i have not seen them IRL but i think *nerdy* was disappointed...



Same Style but not the same color


----------



## amazigrace

Okay, has anyone, while looking around
in different boutiques or stores, seen
the red patent love flats yet? I HAVE to
have a pair. Now.


----------



## carlinha

_Danielle_ said:


> Same Style but not the same color



why would he ever do a color like this???  it looks soooo washed out!  i love the philip lim runway colors, but definitely not these!


----------



## _Danielle_

carlinha said:


> why would he ever do a color like this???  it looks soooo washed out!  i love the philip lim runway colors, but definitely not these!



 spoken by a ""hardcore"" loubounista


----------



## PANda_USC

*amazigrace*, are you looking for entirely red or black with red patent "Love" flats? I've seen the latter at Neiman's, meow!!


----------



## coutureinatl

Has anyone seen these yet. Unfortunately my budget does not allow for these but they are high on my list if I could afford them. 

Let Me Tell You Ankle Boots 




Right now I have only seen them being available at Saks for pre orders.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Coutureinati*, if you check this thread there has been some chat about them.


----------



## coutureinatl

^ So sorry for the duplicate post, in fact I thought I was on a different website and did not even mean to post it here. whoops :shame:


----------



## dreachick2384

What color are the different fall strasses going to be again? What is volcano, moonlight, etc.?


----------



## PANda_USC

*drea*, volcano is what *baggholic* described to me as, "a mood ring".  It changes from a violet/fuchsia to a red, to an amber to a yellow to a lime-ish/medium green color. To get an idea of the color, please check out the DIY thread! *Roussel* is doing an amazing DIY strass job using Volcano!!

Moonlight(according to *lvpiggy*) is supposed to be a silverish blue with pink undertones! I couldn't find the stone on the swarvoski chart, but I'm hoping it looks like "air blue opal", lol


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh and I have a feeling the volcano will be mainly amethyst crystals accompanied by a few large, volcano crystals..much like the fire opal..but that's just a guess, lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

wow, the moonlight strass sounds amazing! which styles are going to come in it?


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, I think *lvpiggy* mentioned moonlight strass would be available in Very Prive. The volcanos should be available in lady lynch, lady claude and pigalle 120(according to* elise* and *lvpiggy*)


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks *Panda*!  my head is seriously spinning from all this strass ....I can only do one pair and I cant decide. i love them all!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^same *Magdalena*1 My head is spinning and whirling and twirling with excitement for CL Fall 2010! I've gotten *extremely greedy*, hahaha


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, thanks *Panda* not sure about canvas. I feel like the ronfifi will be more comfy as it to me would have the ron ron toebox and fifi pencil heel..???  A lot more people can wear those styles more that the fifre


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lady Claude


----------



## Baggaholic

Here is what Volcano Strass will look like. Not to be released until Fall 2010 to the public but sooner to the VIP's

It will come in: 
Simple Pump
Lady Lynch Wedge 
Fifre Bootie
Pigalle <~ Of course my FAVORITE!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ hmmm actually not crazy about it ... whew


----------



## carlinha

^THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!!  it's pretty, but not a *must-have* for me... and the styles it will be released in i'm not crazy about either.

WHEW!!!!  i am SAFE! 

thank you for the pic *baggs*

edit: *NAKED*!  must we think/say the same things every time!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh holy hell, thanks for the photo, *Baggs*, and the heart attack....  I really like it! And I know it's going to look so much more amazing in person because of all the colors (kind of like the AB crystals but even more colors).


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm going to have to see this one in person. I too am not too crazy about the Volcano in picture but I have to admit nothing looks the same as the sample picture when you see it in person.


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> I'm going to have to see this one in person. I too am not too crazy about the Volcano in picture but I have to admit nothing looks the same as the sample picture when you see it in person.



agreed... *roussel's* DIY job is definitely way prettier!!!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ hmmm actually not crazy about it ... whew


 


carlinha said:


> ^THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!! it's pretty, but not a *must-have* for me... and the styles it will be released in i'm not crazy about either.
> 
> WHEW!!!! i am SAFE!
> 
> thank you for the pic *baggs*
> 
> edit: *NAKED*! must we think/say the same things every time!


 

I have to agree with *naked and carlinha. *I am definitely not crazy about these. I defintely prefer the Fire Opal Strass over these anytime. I guess I don't have to feel too bad this time for not being VIP.


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ agreed!  but i also agree that they will probably look different in person... i think my favorite so far is the jonquil strass, but volcano piggies sound awesome though..


----------



## Baggaholic

I was also told that this strass is going to be combined with a new lace bootie and I am waiting on those pictures. My SA swears that I am going to fall head over heels and that the price will ban me for the rest of the year. <~ yeah, okay! Like that's gonna happen. :lolots:


----------



## Baggaholic

carlinha said:


> agreed... *roussel's* DIY job is definitely way prettier!!!



I'm going to check that out. 

The Volcano crystals all look the same. I hate the way the CL pictures always look different than the actual shoe


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> I was also told that this strass is going to be combined with a new lace bootie and I am waiting on those pictures. My SA swears that I am going to fall head over heels and that the price will ban me for the rest of the year. <~ yeah, okay! Like that's gonna happen. :lolots:



yes i think the lace bootie will be like a lace bouquet pattern, and instead of where the flowers are it will be strass.

just what i heard from the rumor mill, not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Baggaholic

carlinha said:


> yes i think the lace bootie will be like a lace bouquet pattern, and instead of where the flowers are it will be strass.
> 
> just what i heard from the rumor mill, not sure if it's true or not.



I heard the same so maybe it's true?


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> I heard the same so maybe it's true?



sounds lovely!    good thing it's not coming in a VP or LC or i would be in big big trouble 

C-->  <--DF


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, I kinda like the volcano strass as I can see it with a LBD but I don't know that I love it that much that I would spend $3k on it!

OT but love your AMQ clutch C!


----------



## Baggaholic

I just looked at R's DIY pictures and that's exactly how it's going to look. She's doing a fab job! 

I like the stones. Def on my wish list.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> OT but love your AMQ clutch C!



hehe, it ain't mine.... yet! 
scheming up ways to get these in my grubby little hands...


----------



## lilmissb

^  Hehehehe!


----------



## laurayuki

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ hmmm actually not crazy about it ... whew


 
me too... not the lavender or purple i was looking for PHEW! more money for OTK BOOTS!


----------



## laurayuki

carlinha said:


> hehe, it ain't mine.... yet!
> scheming up ways to get these in my grubby little hands...


 
Omg stop teasing and let us know which one you got!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Honestly, the Volcano and placement of the crystals is reminding me of a lizard or a dinosaur haha... I'm not feeling it at all (not that I'd fork over the $$$ anyway).  *Roussels* DIY is stunning though!


----------



## amazigrace

PANda_USC said:


> *amazigrace*, are you looking for entirely red or black with red patent "Love" flats? I've seen the latter at Neiman's, meow!!



*panda,* I'm looking for the spring red patent
with white 'love' on the 'love flats'. I've seen them
on the CL website, but Horatio said none of the
boutiques were getting them, just department
stores. Have you seen any? Thank you so much!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Elena*, meow!! Thanks for the pics!! I am in love with it!! And it definitely looks like *Roussel*'s!! I guess it's the simples for me, meow!!


----------



## Baggaholic

laurayuki said:


> Omg stop teasing and let us know which one you got!



*L*, get the *KP* and stop teasing already!


----------



## PANda_USC

^I've always wondered what the "KP" was? Something *H*? ^_^


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Hermes Kelly Pouchette  A.K.A Kelly Clutch


----------



## laurayuki

Baggaholic said:


> *L*, get the *KP* and stop teasing already!


 
omg i know i should probably change my siggy.... i spent way too much money on CL and got distracted by McQueen .. KP is on hold LOL

wait which Birkin did you get???? SHOW ME! *salivating*


----------



## PANda_USC

^O, a kelly pouchette!!! MEOW! 

Back on topic before mods crack down on this convo, hehe!


----------



## guccigal07

just got these in...not sure how I feel about them but they are only $465!


----------



## Baggaholic

laurayuki said:


> omg i know i should probably change my siggy.... i spent way too much money on CL and got distracted by McQueen .. KP is on hold LOL
> 
> wait which Birkin did you get???? SHOW ME! *salivating*



A simple Black Birkin to go with all my Loubies. Go to my facebook. I posted it there. I have to take the time to update my collection thread. I have purchased so many new yummies!


----------



## Baggaholic

*GG07* I love them!!! I actually saw them earlier today while at Horatio and drooled! Congrats!


----------



## guccigal07

thanks! I am not used to such funky flats so I am going to think about them but they are perfect to run around for yoga, pilates and patio weather and margaritas


----------



## clothingguru

*guccigal07:* they are so cute! and hot at the same time! Very different! I LIKE!


----------



## lulabee

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in...not sure how I feel about them but they are only $465!


 LOVE these!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

My heart just broke a little because I'm actually not in love with the volcano!! I guess I'll save for some different strass... 



Baggaholic said:


> Here is what Volcano Strass will look like. Not to be released until Fall 2010 to the public but sooner to the VIP's
> 
> It will come in:
> Simple Pump
> Lady Lynch Wedge
> Fifre Bootie
> Pigalle <~ Of course my FAVORITE!


----------



## dreachick2384

PANda_USC said:


> *drea*, volcano is what *baggholic* described to me as, "a mood ring". It changes from a violet/fuchsia to a red, to an amber to a yellow to a lime-ish/medium green color. To get an idea of the color, please check out the DIY thread! *Roussel* is doing an amazing DIY strass job using Volcano!!
> 
> Moonlight(according to *lvpiggy*) is supposed to be a silverish blue with pink undertones! I couldn't find the stone on the swarvoski chart, but I'm hoping it looks like "air blue opal", lol



And thanks for pic baggs! 

Thanks for the info! I'd like a moonlight VP please. And Volcano Pigalle 120! However, I don't think I will ever drop the money on strass. Exotics I could see, as you could dress down a lizard, croc, python, etc. but strass would be hard to wear.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreachick2384 said:


> And thanks for pic baggs!
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'd like a moonlight VP please. And Volcano Pigalle 120! However, I don't think I will ever drop the money on strass. Exotics I could see, as you could dress down a lizard, croc, python, etc. but strass would be hard to wear.


 
No so ... I wear my yoyo strass about once a week


----------



## dreachick2384

^^You do Naked? I'd love to see how you make them real-life appropriate! Any outfit pics with them anywhere?


----------



## ashakes

I think it was Horatio that told me that they ordered the Fifi in the Volcano Strass as well, but I will have to double check my e-mail.


----------



## meggyg8r

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in...not sure how I feel about them but they are only $465!


 
Ooooh YES! Finally someone got these and took some modeling pics! I could never decide on how they would look just from the stock photos and I haven't been able to see them in person! They look really cool on you, GG! I really like them. Definitely a great spring and summer shoe and they look really comfy!! I am definitely going to be considering a pair a lot more now that I have seen them on, even if I am banned...


----------



## regeens

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in...not sure how I feel about them but they are only $465!



LOL. I can't wait for the day when I can say "they are *only* $465" to describe a pair of CLs.   They look good* GG*.  You should keep em.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ 


i think they look fabulous on you GG! They are definitely unique, but in a very fun way. Your feet are so pretty in them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am LOVING these!!!!



ashakes said:


> White Python Feticha, 780 GBP
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60234
> 
> US Site link:  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60234
> $1195


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oooo *Jet*, those are fabulous!! You gonna get them?


----------



## elfgirl

JetSetGo! said:


> I am LOVING these!!!!



Aren't they gorgeous?   Don't know if any will be left by time my ban is over, but they're definitely on my covet list.


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow, those ARE absolutely gorgeous!!! NAP seems to be selling more and better styles as of late.. strass, more exotics, etc.


----------



## authenticplease

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in...not sure how I feel about them but they are only $465!


 

They look amazing on you GG!  Such a cute style!  I saw them at NM ATL yesterday in three different color combos.....but they were just the flip flops/slides without the tie wrap and back part.  Same price


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> I am LOVING these!!!!




I agree!  The white python looks stunning on the Feticha.


The stock pic of the Volcano strass isn't TDF, but I love how it looks on *roussel*'s DIY.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*JSG*~you should get them. the white python is absolutely gorgeous.  can you do Fetichas?  i cant myself...as I find them pretty uncomfortable otherwise I'll be all over these

and *Meggy*-i agree 100%. NAP rules!!


----------



## meggyg8r

authenticplease said:


> They look amazing on you GG! Such a cute style! I saw them at NM ATL yesterday in three different color combos.....but they were just the flip flops/slides without the tie wrap and back part. Same price


 
Oooh I need to see those! I think I might like those better for myself--I'm not great with ankle wraps!


----------



## carlinha

*Magdalena* said:


> *JSG*~you should get them. the white python is absolutely gorgeous.  can you do Fetichas?  i cant myself...as I find them pretty uncomfortable otherwise I'll be all over these
> 
> and *Meggy*-i agree 100%. NAP rules!!



agreed!  i cannot do fetichas at all, but i would get them in the banana that madison has!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm not in love with the Feticha style, but the White Python does take it to a whole new level for me.... I've gotta think on this... 
I am not sure how the toe-crushers will do on my feet.


----------



## cindy74

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in...not sure how I feel about them but they are only $465!


 

i love them .


----------



## guccigal07

thanks guys!!! you can also take the ankle wraps off!!!!

those white python feticha...are AMAZING! If I didn't have them in the No. Prive...I would have ordered them!


----------



## Baggaholic

ashakes said:


> I think it was Horatio that told me that they ordered the Fifi in the Volcano Strass as well, but I will have to double check my e-mail.



Yes, you are correct. They ordered the Fifi bootie in VS


----------



## lalla988

Straratata


----------



## authenticplease

meggyg8r said:


> Oooh I need to see those! I think I might like those better for myself--I'm not great with ankle wraps!


 
I managed to snap a couple of photos yesterday and wanted to take more but NM is so snarky about that and I do not have a good SA there....security will actually come over and ask if you are taking photos....so I have to do it on the 'sly' while checking emails.  Complete pain in the behind and so unnecessary!


----------



## sara999

man. i thought those flats were busy and weird but ofc 'the man' knows his stuff and wouldn't design a shoe that didn't look amazing...they're awesome GG, now i want them too!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

authenticplease said:


> I managed to snap a couple of photos yesterday and wanted to take more but NM is so snarky about that and I do not have a good SA there....security will actually come over and ask if you are taking photos....so I have to do it on the 'sly' while checking emails. Complete pain in the behind and so unnecessary!


 
Ooooh can you post any??  I would love to see them. I wonder if my local NM carries them. Do you remember the style name?


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, those sandals are so fun and unique!


----------



## japskivt

ashakes said:


> I think it was Horatio that told me that they ordered the Fifi in the Volcano Strass as well, but I will have to double check my e-mail.




They did. You are right Asha.


----------



## _Danielle_

JetSetGo! said:


> I am LOVING these!!!!
> *
> Originally Posted by ashakes * View Post
> White Python Feticha, 780 GBP
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60234
> 
> US Site link: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60234
> $1195



Here are the pix  from NAP


----------



## PANda_USC

*danielle*, sooo gorgeous! Meow! How do you magnify/enlarge pics like that when you're posting?


----------



## Baggaholic

What a gorgeous shoe. to bad I can't handle the Feticha for more than a couple hours. Love this shoe!


----------



## guccigal07

its so stunning. SOO SOO SOO SOO stunning.

I am glad I am not even tempted bc of my white python No. prives...more practical.


----------



## sunshinequeen




----------



## _Danielle_

PANda_USC said:


> *danielle*, sooo gorgeous! Meow! How do you magnify/enlarge pics like that when you're posting?


With my Loubi-Zoom  !! 
Do we have a PC Tutorial Thread ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*danielle*, meow!! I have a mac!! AND Loubi ZOOM!?!?!? I've always wanted to know how to enlarge the images I post...puh-rease helpp!


----------



## _Danielle_

PANda_USC said:


> *danielle*, sooo gorgeous! Meow! How do you magnify/enlarge pics like that when you're posting?


Here are two more for you from NAP


----------



## BlondeBarbie

For some reason the first picture in *sunshinequeen*'s post reminds me of a dolphin or something...but I absolutely love it!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*blondebarbie*, it does!! It looks like the snout of a bottlenose dolphin!! How imaginative you are!


----------



## roussel

I just saw that volcano shoe and it looks similar to the one I'm doing except mine has gold background and that pic shows a dark background.  I like them both, but of course I like mine better


----------



## elfgirl

sunshinequeen said:


>



You know, I think I'd probably like something with a mix of lace and python, but this just has TOO much going on. :weird:


----------



## bj81

BlondeBarbie said:


> My heart just broke a little because I'm actually not in love with the volcano!! I guess I'll save for some different strass...


 

I'm new but Lurk, THESE shoes made me wannas POST!!! 

I WILL HAVE THESE ONE DAY!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> You know, I think I'd probably like something with a mix of lace and python, but this just has TOO much going on. :weird:



I think they would be okay without the red, at least IMO!


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> I just saw that volcano shoe and it looks similar to the one I'm doing except mine has gold background and that pic shows a dark background. I like them both, but of course I like mine better


 

 I seriously think yours is way better 

P.S. Ouch!!! Your wrist! I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Baggaholic

sunshinequeen said:


>



I like the Frutti Frutti in white Python. So yummy. There's one 37 left somewhere out there.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^ITA, the white is better!


----------



## PANda_USC

the *Marchesa Fall 2010* show had soooo many irresistible Louboutins!!! *Panda=in big trouble(but the delectably good kind of trouble)*


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> I think they would be okay without the red, at least IMO!



I think you're right.  I also agree that the white version looks better, *baggs*!


----------



## Elise499

Here are the shoes we can expect to be on the fall collection if they are not cancelled.

amber :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jem : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



miss fit : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



asa : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



madame butterfly : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



marale boot : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ronfifi supra : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lili marlene : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l


----------



## Elise499

Canon : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loubout :


----------



## brintee

I.must.have.canon.and.madmame.butterfly.


----------



## laurayuki

I love those tights! LOL


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I'm in so deep trouble, I must have Madame Butterfly and Canon!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Elise499 said:


> Here are the shoes we can expect to be on the fall collection if they are not cancelled.
> 
> amber :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss fit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marale boot :



It looks like my kids won't be doing any spring shopping!


----------



## eggpudding

*Elise*, you rock


----------



## elfgirl

The Lili Marlene is a definite for me. The Miss Fit and and Ronfifi Supra are like to haves.  I kind of like the Loubout, too. 

Thank you, *elise*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Oh noooooo I'm so loving miss fit, madame butterfly and canon.   I'm in big big trouble!


Side note, do any of you lovely ladies know when SCP will be calling whoever is on the waitlist for the Nude Patent Biancas?


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, you're the best! I definitely want me some madame butterfly, marale boot, ronfifi supra, lil marlene and canon, ^_^.  And of course, volcano strass simples, teehee, ^_^. *I have a feeling Fall 2010 is going to be a marvelous shoe shopping season!*


----------



## karwood

Thanks *elise* for sharing these fabulous pics! I absolutely love the Madame Butterfly, Canon and Marale boots!


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> !
> 
> 
> Side note, do any of you lovely ladies know when SCP will be calling whoever is on the waitlist for the Nude Patent Biancas?


 
I am on the waiting list. Monica from SCP told me they are expecting Biancas to arrive the end of Feb to mid-March. HTH!


----------



## compulsive

_Danielle_ said:


> Here are the pix  from NAP



*OHHHH. MMMYYYY. F'N. A!! * I wish these were the LL's though  I might have to cave and deal with the pain.


----------



## guccigal07

what is the fifi?


----------



## mal

Mmmmmm, *compulsive *ITA, *YUMMY!!!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thank you* Elise!*!!  Oh that cannon - I am in


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


> Mmmmmm, *compulsive *ITA, *YUMMY!!!*





*mal*!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

authenticplease said:


> They look amazing on you GG! Such a cute style! I saw them at NM ATL yesterday in three different color combos.....but they were just the flip flops/slides without the tie wrap and back part. Same price


 
I was at NM this afternoon and went specifically to look for them and my NM had them! They were very cute in person. I could definitely see me owning either pair (ankle strap or w/o ankle strap). The ankle strap makes them a little more funky for sure.

I also finally got to see the Straratatata in person () and the Rasta Greissimos! It's about time.


----------



## japskivt

I want Madame Butterfly!


----------



## lilmissb

ronfifi supra & loubout!!!


----------



## mal

*Shock!!!* What up???


----------



## kett

I am afraid I am going to have to have Amber, Miss Fit, Madame Butterfly, Canon and Loubout and there is nothing the husband can do about it. :devil:


----------



## mal

^^^ well, that would make my DH feel better  by comparison...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> I am on the waiting list. Monica from SCP told me they are expecting Biancas to arrive the end of Feb to mid-March. HTH!



Thanks karwood! Good to know I'm on the waiting list too.   Timing sucks b/c I'll be in nyc this weekend,but hopefully I won't find too much!


----------



## Baggaholic

kett said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to have Amber, Miss Fit, Madame Butterfly, Canon and Loubout *and there is nothing the husband can do about it*. :devil:



I love that!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

guccigal07 said:


> what is the fifi?


 
here's a picture 

*rousell*-where did you see the volcano strass and what style was it?


----------



## roussel

^ the fifi posted earlier a few pages back


----------



## guccigal07

oh its a pump! thanks.


----------



## sara999

no love for the jem!? i looooove it! and amber


----------



## po0hping

I'm not a huge fan of exposed platforms but I really like the Asa.  The Ronfifi Supra looks smoking hot as well.  I really need some boots/booties since I missed out on last fall's collection.


----------



## Baggaholic

Ladies, This picture that I posted of the new Volcano strass being released Fall 2010 is so far off to the way it will look IRL. Remember the Perle Poseidon stock picture and what I got was different? Well, this will be the case with this shoe as well. The stones are more on like OxBlod. Of course all those who own AB Strass knows that the colors change as you turn the shoe. That's why you see a lot of gold here. But that's not the case. The color of the stones are like fine wine.


----------



## *Magdalena*

ahhh, sounds dreamy!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My SA sent these over to me today... CL Trunk Show in SF.


----------



## clothingguru

Baggaholic said:


> Ladies, This picture that I posted of the new Volcano strass being released Fall 2010 is so far off to the way it will look IRL. Remember the Perle Poseidon stock picture and what I got was different? Well, this will be the case with this shoe as well. The stones are more on like OxBlod. Of course all those who own AB Strass knows that the colors change as you turn the shoe. That's why you see a lot of gold here. But that's not the case. The color of the stones are like fine wine.



*OOOOOOOHHHH thats sounds gorgeoUUUUUUS! Thanks for the clarification! *

Yes the strass pictures never look that same as in person! This pic does not do the shoe JUSTICE! Do you know if the volcano strass run around the same $ as the Fire Opals? Thanks *Baggs*! 

*P.s.* i just watched your shoe collection video of the Pigalles and i cant get that song out of my head:
"Diva is a female version of a HUSTLA, of a HUSTLA, of a of a HUSTLA " jrs:

*Bella:* Thanks!!!!!  Love updates!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

clothingguru said:


> *OOOOOOOHHHH thats sounds gorgeoUUUUUUS! Thanks for the clarification! *
> 
> Yes the strass pictures never look that same as in person! This pic does not do the shoe JUSTICE! Do you know if the volcano strass run around the same $ as the Fire Opals? Thanks *Baggs*!
> 
> *P.s.* i just watched your shoe collection video of the Pigalles and i cant get that song out of my head:
> *"DivA is a female version of a HUSTLA[/B] of a HUSTLA of a of a [B]HUSTLA![/B] " jrs:
> 
> Bella: Thanks!!!!!  Love updates!*


*

Do not get me started singing this song! 

Stop the track. Let me state facts! I told ya'll give me a minute and I'll be right back...*


----------



## clothingguru

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Do not get me started singing this song!
> 
> Stop the track. Let me state facts! I told ya'll give me a minute and I'll be right back...



hahaha ..."Im the numba ONE DIVA"!  
LMAO! :lolots:         
:urock:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I played that song so much, my two little kiddos was singing it too! (They are boys lol)


----------



## Baggaholic

lmao! I love that song!

Getting money, divas getting money
If you ain't getting money then you ain't got nothing for me

Tell me somethin' where your boss at?
Where my ladies up in there that like to talk back
I wanna see ya, I'd like to meet cha
What you said, she ain't no diva

LMAO!

Love B!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

the stock photo of the volcano strass reminds me of chameleon painted cars...  so hood


----------



## noah8077

Hey how did you know what car I drove?  LOL


----------



## clothingguru

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ I played that song so much, my two little kiddos was singing it too! (They are boys lol)



awww that would be *priceless* to see!!!! WOW most of you *Gorgeous* ladies have children!!! That's amazing! I sure hope that when i have kids i can be like you guys!  "NEVER give up your FASHION sense"...that's my motto!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hell no! I'm gonna be that ole lady sittin at the bar all alone with my jewels and tons of makeup with a martini in one hand and a Kelly bag in another looking fabulous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

noah8077 said:


> Hey how did you know what car I drove?  LOL



lol...  you're so gangsta *Noah *


----------



## *Magdalena*

Baggaholic said:


> Hell no! I'm gonna be that ole lady sittin at the bar all alone with my jewels and tons of makeup with a martini in one hand and a Kelly bag in another looking fabulous!


 
hahaha...me too!  i'll be wearing my beloved CLs and pushing a walker


----------



## clothingguru

Baggaholic said:


> Hell no! I'm gonna be that ole lady sittin at the bar all alone with my jewels and tons of makeup with a martini in one hand and a Kelly bag in another looking fabulous!


&* *Magdalena**

TRUE DAT! :lolots: Thats why i LOVE TPF....Because of YOU GUYS! My friends think i'm crazy for the shoes i buy and the money i spend and how much i care... Its nice talking to Fashion Forward LADIES up in here!  DO it till you DROP!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Clothingguru* - Most of us have friends like that!

Move over *Baggs* and *Mag*, I'm coming with! lol

Ok, back to shoes! lol


----------



## Baggaholic

My friends don't have a clue either.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Mine either, in fact there are only a couple of friends that even know how much I spend on my shoes. DBF definitely doesn't know, he would have a come apart!!


----------



## meggyg8r

okay girls, :back2topic: let's talk about the new styles!


----------



## rilokiley

Elise499 said:


> Here are the shoes we can expect to be on the fall collection if they are not cancelled.
> 
> amber :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss fit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marale boot :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi supra :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lili marlene :





Is anyone else not a fan of any of these new ones?  I feel like I'm the only one! :shame:


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> Is anyone else not a fan of any of these new ones?  I feel like I'm the only one! :shame:



not super crazy about them... except maybe AMBER... which DF is drooling over because it's an even sexier version of the differa


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm undecided as of yet, *Rilo*! Some of them are a little.. I don't know, circus-y to me? I definitely need to see more pics!


----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> not super crazy about them... except maybe AMBER... which DF is drooling over because it's an even sexier version of the differa




ooh true!  It does remind me a lot of the Differa.




meggyg8r said:


> I'm undecided as of yet, *Rilo*! Some of them are a little.. I don't know, circus-y to me? I definitely need to see more pics!



I agree.  They look great for the runway, but I don't think I'd ever be able to wear any of them IRL.  I just don't have the lifestyle.


----------



## jancedtif

meggyg8r said:


> I'm undecided as of yet, *Rilo*! Some of them are a little.. I don't know, *circus-y* to me? I definitely need to see more pics!



Great wording *Meggy*!  I just don't when or where I'd  or even if I'd wear these shoes.  I need to see the rest of the fall collection.


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm not in love with any of them. I like the Asa and the Amber but the rest no.


----------



## Baggaholic

I agree Meggy. They's too much going on with them. I have to see them IRL to appreciate them.


----------



## meggyg8r

I think these pairs are the most circus-y to me.. they just remind me of a clown's collar and outfit! 











Doesn't mean I don't like them, it's just that they make me think of a circus! Hehe.


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> ooh true!  It does remind me a lot of the Differa.


  hehe i may have to work that angle with the DF


----------



## Baggaholic

Meggy, I like the clown collar on those pony booties. I already have a whole outfit in my head to go with those booties


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, uh oh, *Baggs*... this could be interesting! LOL


----------



## Baggaholic

The madame butterfly gees  too many "butterflies" 

The asa collar and the Jem heels both have that pretty olive satin color I  love. I love Olives.

I would like to see the back of the ronfifi supra


----------



## meggyg8r

I love olive satin too. Gorgeous color.


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo*, meow! I definitely don't have the lifestyle to wear most of these runway shoes either! I'm going to make excuses to wear them when I'm out to dinner or shopping, : P! I dunno why the lil marlene reminds me of Jack Frost and snow crystals! I think I like the craziness of the shoes/

*meggy*, let me join the circus, ^_^!!! Dbf calls me his little clown already, O_O. I love the tri-bow shoes!!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^I am not feeling them either!


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> okay girls, :back2topic: let's talk about the new styles!



Seriously guys. Please stay on topic. We have a chat thread for OT. 
I will start deleting posts if I need to.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rilokiley said:


> I agree.  They look great for the runway, but I don't think I'd ever be able to wear any of them IRL.  I just don't have the lifestyle.



my thoughts exactly!  

a lot of the shoes look great with the rest of the ensemble, but switch out the models clothes with mine and you'll have a hot mess


----------



## sara999

rilo i agree. i LIKE the new styles (some quite a bit) but i have no intention of buying them...i would never wear them. but i like looking at them on the runway!


----------



## Baggaholic

Does anyone know when some of these runway styles are to be released?


----------



## JetSetGo!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html

open and ready for business for when we need it!

Chatting for both NEW CLs threads will remain here.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Thanks Jet


----------



## sara999

thanks jet!!! not in a copycat way but those olive satin ones (looooooooove the colour) remind me a bit of a marni shoe style from ages ago that i loved. definitely different from each other but similar in colour and shape. maybe i'll find a reason for the CL's to make up for never buying the marni's...depends on what job i get (if it is conservative, etc)


----------



## rilokiley

melialuvs2shop said:


> my thoughts exactly!
> 
> a lot of the shoes look great with the rest of the ensemble, but switch out the models clothes with mine and you'll have a hot mess



Some other ladies here may be able to pull it off, but I would look utterly ridiculous!  Not to mention, it's so much money to spend on a pair that will go out of style so quickly.




sara999 said:


> rilo i agree. i LIKE the new styles (some quite a bit) but i have no intention of buying them...i would never wear them. but i like looking at them on the runway!



Definitely.  I am just super conservative when it comes to fashion though :shame:  I LOVE the Lady Page, but even that is too "out there" for me to wear IRL


----------



## chelleybelley

JetSetGo! said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html
> 
> open and ready for business for when we need it!
> 
> Chatting for both NEW CLs threads will remain here.


 
Thanks *Jet*! 

I have a feeling Fall/Winter selection will be much more appealing than the Spring collection!  In a way, I am thankful I haven't fallen head over heels over any of the Spring styles... gives me more time to save for the Fall


----------



## NY_Mami

sunshinequeen said:


>



i am not worthy..............


----------



## chelleybelley

OMG I am REALLY, REALLY loving those ASA BOOTIES!  (posted a few pages back)

And I am really feelin that open toe lace black & red pump up above (with the flower)... wow, I definitely NEED to save for the FALL.


----------



## meggyg8r

Ummmmm.... holy sh*t! LOVE these!


----------



## guccigal07

All this strass is making me want to strass myself.


----------



## mal

^^^


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ :lolots::lolots:


----------



## *Magdalena*

meggyg8r said:


> Ummmmm.... holy sh*t! LOVE these!


 
 me too!!these are sick...my new UHG....I.MUST.HAVE.THESE!!!!   does anyone know what's the name of this style and who's going to carry them?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Jet!*

I was really sad I missed out on the supra fifre so maybe now is my chance to get the ronfifi supra. As long as it's suede not canvas. The pic looks like suede so maybe...


----------



## meggyg8r

Oooooh hello, I would like the stingray flats in both colors, the Zigournettes, and the Margi Diams. The leopard espadrilles are cute but I don't like closed toed espadrilles!

Thanks for the photos, *Asha*!


----------



## lilmissb

Stingray flats? Man I have to hustle it over to the picture thread....


----------



## clothingguru

meggyg8r said:


> Ummmmm.... holy sh*t! LOVE these!





*Magdalena* said:


> me too!!these are sick...my new  UHG....I.MUST.HAVE.THESE!!!!   does anyone  know what's the name of this style and who's going to carry  them?



*
OMG DIDDO!!!! i have to HAVE THESE Now! hehe. WHATS THE NAME OF THEM? Anyone know yet?
*
P.s.* rilokiley* Your not the only one who isnt a fan ...im not either...except these ones ^^ for sure loving them!

*Jet: *thanks for the photo and new Thread!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> Stingray flats? Man I have to hustle it over to the picture thread....



Yeah, I think I need those... I wanted a pair of Tory Burch Reva stingray flats, but I'm not a big TB girl and these CLs are gorgeous! But the TBs are probably half the price... LOL. They really are cute too.

Larger photo:





And here are the Revas in smoke:


----------



## lilmissb

Kewl! Thanks *meggy!! *I love those multi coloured espadrille wedges too. So summery and I can see them with denim shorts.

That stingray is so cute. Just wish it had the roudner ballerina/ballerinette style as I'm not fussed on square toes. But I'll probably change my mind when I see them modelled!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> Kewl! Thanks *meggy!! *I love those multi coloured espadrille wedges too. So summery and I can see them with denim shorts.
> 
> That stingray is so cute. Just wish it had the roudner ballerina/ballerinette style as I'm not fussed on square toes. But I'll probably change my mind when I see them modelled!!!



I hear you about the toe--although I kind of like it--I don't have an square-toed flats so it might be a nice change!


----------



## lilmissb

^ True, neither do I...did you find out the price?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

meggyg8r said:


> Ummmmm.... holy sh*t! LOVE these!




Oh EM GEEEEE!!!!! I *have* to have these!!!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Those are breathtaking!


----------



## dreachick2384

I hope they come in black! Then, I may splurge!


----------



## nillacobain

I'm not a Differa fan but those Amber are cute.


----------



## vhdos

Gorgeous shoes but does anyone else think that some of the heel & platform heights are too excessive?  I suppose it doesn't help that I live in an area where there are VERY few CLs or any other high-end luxury items for that matter.  I actually saw an out-of-town girl last weekend, who came to one of our Country Club parties, and I noticed right away that she had on a pair of the new bananas.  I overheard some people throughout the night talk about her "stripper shoes" because I guess no one understood what they were.  I think that the Banana is an absolutely gorgeous shoe, but I must admit, it did seem a bit high for me.  I guess I'm just used to my NPs (120 with a small platform).


----------



## meggyg8r

vhdos said:


> Gorgeous shoes but does anyone else think that some of the heel & platform heights are too excessive?  I suppose it doesn't help that I live in an area where there are VERY few CLs or any other high-end luxury items for that matter.  I actually saw an out-of-town girl last weekend, who came to one of our Country Club parties, and I noticed right away that she had on a pair of the new bananas.  I overheard some people throughout the night talk about her "stripper shoes" because I guess no one understood what they were.  I think that the Banana is an absolutely gorgeous shoe, but I must admit, it did seem a bit high for me.  I guess I'm just used to my NPs (120 with a small platform).



That is such a shame. Just because a heel is "really" high does NOT a stripper shoe make! UGH!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

rilokiley said:


> Is anyone else not a fan of any of these new ones? I feel like I'm the only one! :shame:


 
You're not alone *rilo*.  I think it's great to see CL go in a different direction with his designs, but they are too out there for me.  Now more than ever I miss the shapes of his classic designs.  Anyway, I hope to see more exotics and the Lady Claude or Decollete in something fab for the season.


----------



## katran26

meggyg8r said:


> That is such a shame. Just because a heel is "really" high does NOT a stripper shoe make! UGH!!!



completely agree; that's ridiculous!  Sure, some of the lucite platformed shoes with 6+ inches are a bit much, but I never thought a single CL (or any other deisgner for that matter) made a shoe that resembled a stripper shoe.

maybe men just say that because we're much taller than them with our high heels and they're jealous


----------



## BellaShoes

meggyg8r said:


> That is such a shame. Just because a heel is "really" high does NOT a stripper shoe make! UGH!!!



ITA! Now if you are carrying around a 12 foot pole in your purse, perhaps...

It is all about how you carry yourself... personally, I see a woman walk into a room with a fabulous, sky high pair of Louboutin's, she COMMANDS attention

The nasty comments are simply.... envy :greengrin: I betcha their husbands thought differently at that country club

Back on Topic.... those strappy strass platforms are TDF! I am heading to the NM trunk shoes today.. I will bring back pics


----------



## meggyg8r

katran26 said:


> completely agree; that's ridiculous!  Sure, some of the lucite platformed shoes with 6+ inches are a bit much, but I never thought a single CL (or any other deisgner for that matter) made a shoe that resembled a stripper shoe.
> 
> maybe men just say that because we're much taller than them with our high heels and they're jealous



Usually when people make insults like that it is all jealousy-based.

It's the same with making fun of other people, like insulting their weight or making fun of how they look--it all just stems from insecurity!

and yes, :back2topic: hehe, sorry


----------



## BellaShoes

Has anyone been to a CL Trunk show this month? My SA said he has about a dozen styles out... should be interesting...


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> You're not alone *rilo*. I think it's great to see CL go in a different direction with his designs, but they are too out there for me. Now more than ever I miss the shapes of his classic designs. Anyway, I hope to see more exotics and the Lady Claude or Decollete in something fab for the season.


 
I'm with you guys. Nothing here has me reaching for my cc. I'd like to see some classics I could indulge in without having to blow the budget on strass  Maybe I will consider an SO


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Has anyone been to a CL Trunk show this month? My SA said he has about a dozen styles out... should be interesting...


 
I went to the CL/YSL Trunk Show at NM SF yesterday.  Nothing too exciting. Off the top of my head they had the Bianca slings in the black and nude colorways and the Poseidon.  I might go back tomorrow.


----------



## BellaShoes

Really *Lav*... that is disappointing...


----------



## vhdos

meggyg8r said:


> Usually when people make insults like that it is all jealousy-based.
> 
> It's the same with making fun of other people, like insulting their weight or making fun of how they look--it all just stems from insecurity!
> 
> and yes, :back2topic: hehe, sorry



I'm sorry, I didn't know that it was off-topic???  I was chatting about heel heights on the new CL styles.  Isn't that was this thread is about?
Anyway, I don't think anyone was referring to her shoes as stripper shoes out of jealousy.  Clearly, not many people even knew what they were or how much they cost.  They were simply judging them based upon the sky-high platform & heel.  
Am I the only one who feels that some of the platform/heel heights are a bit high this season?


----------



## kett

It does seem like a lot of designers are pushing the platform higher and higher and higher (hello Versace) this and last season. I personally don't mind because I love platforms, but they are definitely not the most practical shoes. I've heard quite a few people commenting on the fact that shoes are getting a bit absurd, but that is the way fashion goes. It also means that low heels and boxy heels are going to make a comeback because what goes up must come down...

My French teacher called me a stripper in class once when I wore my Differa's to class. We teased each other all the time so it didn't come across as rude, but after it happened I kind of thought... these? These only have a 1" platform. Hardly a stripper shoe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

The higher the heel the closer to God!


----------



## meggyg8r

vhdos said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know that it was off-topic???  I was chatting about heel heights on the new CL styles.  Isn't that was this thread is about?
> Anyway, I don't think anyone was referring to her shoes as stripper shoes out of jealousy.  Clearly, not many people even knew what they were or how much they cost.  They were simply judging them based upon the sky-high platform & heel.
> Am I the only one who feels that some of the platform/heel heights are a bit high this season?



Wow. I was saying that to myself, not to you.


----------



## *Magdalena*

kett said:


> It does seem like a lot of designers are pushing the platform higher and higher and higher (hello Versace) this and last season. I personally don't mind because I love platforms, but they are definitely not the most practical shoes. I've heard quite a few people commenting on the fact that shoes are getting a bit absurd, but that is the way fashion goes. It also means that low heels and boxy heels are going to make a comeback because what goes up must come down...
> 
> My French teacher called me a stripper in class once when I wore my Differa's to class. We teased each other all the time so it didn't come across as rude, but after it happened I kind of thought... these? These only have a 1" platform. Hardly a stripper shoe.


 
woohooo ....i give you credit for wearing Differas to school!  you're a brave girl!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The higher the heel the closer to God!



 Amen, sister!


----------



## vhdos

I guess it really does depend on where you live.  Some places are just not as fashion-forward as others and certain fashion trends can easily be misunderstood.  I guess for me, I'd hate to spend this kind of money on shoes only to be told that they look like stripper shoes.  Besides, I already have enough women around here that don't care for me, I certainly don't need to be giving them any more excuses 
I'll leave the sky-high, gorgeous heels to those of you who can rock them with ease


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm definately the only one in my area ... That would dream of wearing bananas biancas etc. I also have platinum blonde hair which is not a good combo. However I could care less what people think of me or them ... They're probably just jealous of the red soles!


----------



## vhdos

^I'm sure that you look stunning and yes, to a certain extent, I don't care what people think, but sometimes I have a hard enough time making girl friends...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ok this is my last comment on this topic but if they were true friends why would they care what shoes you wear?!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm certainly not the only one in ATL--we have several here!--but I'm the only one in my office and the only one out of my circle of friends.  

To stay on topic--it's really starting to look like Fall will bring my first strass.  He seems to be putting strass on TONS of things and I really do like the Fifi Marlenes.  I hope the black/black colorway makes it into the public collection.


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> I'm certainly not the only one in ATL--we have several here!--but I'm the only one in my office and the only one out of my circle of friends.
> 
> To stay on topic--it's really starting to look like Fall will bring my first strass.  He seems to be putting strass on TONS of things and I really do like the Fifi Marlenes.  I hope the black/black colorway makes it into the public collection.



Oooh can't wait to see which one you end up with! I would love to add some strass to my collection but I would have to start saving now and that's not going to happen with the vacations DH and I have coming up this year!


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Oooh can't wait to see which one you end up with! I would love to add some strass to my collection but I would have to start saving now and that's not going to happen with the vacations DH and I have coming up this year!



It definitely depends on what the price is when they come out, but if they're under $1.5k it'll probably be a no-brainer.  Over that, I'll have to do some serious contemplating.  I'm hoping that since the FM are only partially strassed, they'll be on the lower side of the over $1k mark.  

Next year is likely to be our big vacation year, so this Fall collection is a good one for me to plan to splurge a little.


----------



## vhdos

Ooohhh, I agree.  My small collection could use a little strass too....


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> It definitely depends on what the price is when they come out, but if they're under $1.5k it'll probably be a no-brainer.  Over that, I'll have to do some serious contemplating.  I'm hoping that since the FM are only partially strassed, they'll be on the lower side of the over $1k mark.
> 
> Next year is likely to be our big vacation year, so this Fall collection is a good one for me to plan to splurge a little.



I could do under $1.5k potentially... hmmmmm...  Come on, CL, give me some affordable strass!  I feel like they won't be under that, though, even if there is only a heel strassed or something. Guess we'll see! I'll keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I am dying to get the Strass Ambers....i'm already planting the seed with my DH to get them for me for my bday. we'll see if that happens~he thinks the prices are ridiculous. i bet you they're going to be around $1800


----------



## *Magdalena*

vhdos said:


> ^I'm sure that you look stunning and yes, to a certain extent, I don't care what people think, but sometimes I have a hard enough time making girl friends...


 
i hear ya....i moved to another state 4 years ago and have experienced that many times.  i think people get intimidated by our shoe collections LOL


----------



## compulsive

TO *PANda* (whenever she comes back):

Brown & Red Croc Biancas $5495 -- Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## carlinha

ladies, the partially strassed shoes are only going to be about $1000 cheaper...

the margi diams for example, with the strass only on the butterfly part of the shoe is $1995

i have a feeling the amber with strass heel (if it becomes produced) will be over the $2000 mark... between $2000-2500

the prices of the strass shoes are going up every season... for example, the samira strass were less than $3000 retail, then the lady claudes were $3200!!!


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> TO *PANda* (whenever she comes back):
> 
> Brown & Red Croc Biancas $5495 -- Bergdorf Goodman


*RED CROC BIANCA =* 

*THUD.*


----------



## elfgirl

^^WHAT SHE SAID.


----------



## elfgirl

carlinha said:


> ladies, the partially strassed shoes are only going to be about $1000 cheaper...
> 
> the margi diams for example, with the strass only on the butterfly part of the shoe is $1995
> 
> i have a feeling the amber with strass heel (if it becomes produced) will be over the $2000 mark... between $2000-2500
> 
> the prices of the strass shoes are going up every season... for example, the samira strass were less than $3000 retail, then the lady claudes were $3200!!!



*sigh* 

Well, nothing to be done but wait at this point.  I may have to pin my hopes on sales and ebay, but if those Fifi Marlenes are as beautiful as they look at the moment...I have a new UHG.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay. :back2topic:

Those RED Croc Biancas...


----------



## mal

*Magdalena* said:


> i hear ya....i moved to another state 4 years ago and have experienced that many times.  i think people get intimidated by our shoe collections LOL


On the flip side of the *shoe envy and evil stares*, I've made some friends *because *of my shoes, and they are the BEST EVER!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg those red croc biancas!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh Crap....those red Biancas......why do they have to be so incredible??


----------



## lilmissb

Well said *naked!* I need every inch to get me closer!!! 

Good Gawd, those red croc biancas are STUNNING!

I would love strass in my collection one day...


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, hahaha, thank you for being such an enabler *V!* I do like the croc biancas but I am really feeling the Marchesa shoes and I hope some of them show up for Louboutin Fall 2010!! *Croc can wait,*(since it moves off the shelves so slowly) : P!

P.S: picked up something in croc from *Hermes* in Vegas, ^_^


----------



## kett

*Magdalena* said:


> woohooo ....i give you credit for wearing Differas to school!  you're a brave girl!



I'm not usually that nutty at school, but it was a night class and I was heading straight out after, so...

I don't usually love strass (except for that gorgeous mini-jewel stuff that I have seen a few times lately) but if they do the Amber with the strass heel I am all over that puppy! I wish I had more patience, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the new red Croc Bianca's... hoping to live vicariouosly through someone with a significantly larger shoe budget than me


----------



## BellaShoes

The Very Jaws are pretty... has anyone tried them IRL?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ piggy and panda have those!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are pretty, huh?

Off to check collection threads....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think piggy and panda both wore them in the miami ami ami thread ... i think


----------



## Chins4

BellaShoes said:


> The Very Jaws are pretty... has anyone tried them IRL?


 
I have them (in black/white combo)  They look so much better on


----------



## sunshinequeen

Nude Studded Very Prive


----------



## authenticplease

^^^Raffaluv has these and they are   I know they were only available via the boutiques when they came out for fall/winter 2009/10.....are they going to be available in other stores?


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies! I haven't been around here for a while b/c I got busy with a new job and took a break from buying new shoes. But I am coming out of hibernation... the mater claude might be life changing for me! It looks like a VP 85! OMG. 

Does anyone know who/where is getting it in NUDE? 

TIA!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^Hirshleifers is getting them and they are $645.  Good luck *Shoebunny*!


----------



## ShoeBunny

^ Thanks. I have never shopped there before. Do they have a liberal return policy, so I could order a couple sizes and return?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^Stanley Korshak has them too.

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Shoes&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=1852

I ordered mine from them and Travis is very easy to work with. They also have a 7 days return policy. As for Hirshleifer's, if I'm not wrong their's is a 10 days return policy.


----------



## ShoeBunny

^^ Thanks... that photo looks like nude napa though... I was hoping for nude patent.


----------



## jancedtif

ShoeBunny said:


> ^ Thanks. I have never shopped there before. Do they have a liberal return policy, so I could order a couple sizes and return?



*I think* they have a 10 day return policy.  Here's Penny's email:  penny@hirshleifers.com.  Give her this #582454 for the shoes.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^Then I think you should contact Penney at Hirshleifer's, they have what you want, good luck!

http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/87


----------



## Ayala

Horatio has the Mater Claude in Camel Patent.

I know you said Nude, but when I asked the boutique they said that was all they had.


----------



## ShoeBunny

^^ Thanks ladies. I def. think I want nude, since I am pretty pale. BUT now after seeing photos of kittenslingerie's lady claude 90s (95s?) I kind of want to try on both MCs and LCs at the same time to compare.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hey ladies- i wanted to post a few pics of the Lulys to demonstrate my frustration via pictures.  I don't think i even need to comment on why i returned these:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

For anyone considering the Luly, it's just my personal opinion that they look best on the modelesque, runway type legs/feet/ankles- i'm thinking Karwood is a great example of perfect model legs, kwim?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Nerdy* you are too funny. You're right though. They are not the most flattering of shoes, are they? 
And models can make burlap sacks tied to their feet look good.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

JetSetGo! said:


> *Nerdy* you are too funny. You're right though. They are not the most flattering of shoes, are they?



i think on me that i look like an old lady trying to snazz up my non-skid drug-store issue shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I will not be adding these to my collection. I am quite confident about that!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^are they comfy though?


----------



## lolitablue

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^are they comfy though?


 
great question!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I tried on the suede MC Luly 160 and did not have those issues.  I actually thought they looked pretty good and were stable at that height and I have short, stumpy, non-modelesque feet, ankles, calves and legs.  

ETA--They were comfortable.


----------



## dmotley

These were posted by another useer and I was wondering if anyone recognized the style of the shoe or knew where I could get them?


----------



## carlinha

dmotley said:


> These were posted by another useer and I was wondering if anyone recognized the style of the shoe or knew where I could get them?



*dmotley*, these are MINT GREEN PATENT VERY PRIVE, 120mm... bergdorf goodman carries them


----------



## LavenderIce

I've also seen the mint green VP at NM and Shoe In at the Wynn Las Vegas.


----------



## shockboogie

^^Saks carries the mint green VPs as well.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*nerdy *- is that the nude color on the lulys?  i ordered these from nm this weekend to see what they would look like on me... i tried on the black and i think you have fab legs and if you dont like them on you... i am going to hate them on myself.... looks like they are going back before i even see them on me


----------



## jancedtif

^Try them on *Moshi*!  You are tall and have long legs!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Oh, how i long for the Ronette 160!!
Do you think they will ever go on sale?


----------



## kett

moshi_moshi said:


> *nerdy *- is that the nude color on the lulys?  i ordered these from nm this weekend to see what they would look like on me... i tried on the black and i think you have fab legs and if you dont like them on you... i am going to hate them on myself.... looks like they are going back before i even see them on me



This thread is making me so sad because I love them! I know they can look good on us humans...


----------



## justkell

Oh how I wish those Roccia Mater Claudes were 120s!


----------



## alyssa08

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i think on me that i look like an old lady trying to snazz up my non-skid drug-store issue shoes!


 
OMG nerdybirdy :lolots: I'm cracking up over here. such a shame since the runway version was breathtaking.


----------



## clothingguru

LavenderIce said:


> I tried on the suede MC Luly 160 and did not have those issues.  I actually thought they looked pretty good and were stable at that height and I have short, stumpy, non-modelesque feet, ankles, calves and legs.
> 
> ETA--They were comfortable.



I agree! I love them! I think they look great! Im ordering a pair as we speak! I saw them on Heidi M  in the celebrities thread and they look amazing on her! 

*Kett:* If Heidi can wear them we can! Picture of her in them below!

*MOSHI:* Try them first and show us! 

*Nerdy: *I thought they looked good on u !  I guess its just personal opinion tho. Probably because i love them SO! hehe. 

I also have the "No BArre" and they have a similar style and i LOVE the way they look! Pic attached:


----------



## kett

The no barre's look great on you (and I liked the luly on nerdy, too). You will have to show us pics when you get them!


----------



## clothingguru

kett said:


> The no barre's look great on you (and I liked the luly on nerdy, too). You will have to show us pics when you get them!



Thanks Kett! I edited my message like 50 times so i attached pics of Heidi wearing them! haha. I will def. post pics when i get them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

clothing the no barres look awesome on you.. i love that color!

thanks jan!!

i will try them...but i don't know... my legs aren't looking as fab as they used to these days!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^are they comfy though?



exceptionally comfy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

alyssa08 said:


> OMG nerdybirdy :lolots: I'm cracking up over here. such a shame since the runway version was breathtaking.



now that my gross bridy talons have scared everyone...

i just want to point out that i have hideously wide feet- i think they will look great on those of you with normal and narrow feet.  another side note- if you get the nude be very very careful when wearing/trying on with jeans- they may accept transfer from the darker dyes.

Moshi- try them!


----------



## samhainophobia

carlinha said:


> *RED CROC BIANCA =*
> 
> *THUD.*


 
Shiz, those are expensive!

I think my issue with the exotics, as jaw-dropping as they are, is that I'm so freaking hard on my shoes.  I look at all my poor gouged heels, and the idea of doing that to a $5000+ pair of shoes is just criminal.

I'm such a child.  I should not be allowed to have nice things .


----------



## clothingguru

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> now that my gross bridy talons have scared everyone...
> 
> i just want to point out that i have hideously wide feet- i think they will look great on those of you with normal and narrow feet.  another side note- if you get the nude be very very careful when wearing/trying on with jeans- they may accept transfer from the darker dyes.
> 
> Moshi- try them!



Thanks for the tip Nerdy! P.S> love your avi! Those are another one of my UHG's i really want!

*moshi_moshi:* Thank you!


----------



## flashy.stems

i LOVE the lulys!


----------



## elfgirl

I  my Lulys!  You should try them Moshi!


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> I  my Lulys!  You should try them Moshi!



OOOOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! LOVE THEM! Oh cant wait to get mine in nude! They look AMAZING on you!

*P.S. LADIES!!!!!! Should i get the Nude LULY's or the LILAC ones?!!!!!!*


----------



## mal

whoa, *elfgirl!* Those are amazing... if I didn't have No Barres I would be in serious trouble


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> I  my Lulys!  You should try them Moshi!



They look AWESOME on you!! I really, really like them!


----------



## meggyg8r

clothingguru said:


> OOOOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! LOVE THEM! Oh cant wait to get mine in nude! They look AMAZING on you!
> 
> *P.S. LADIES!!!!!! Should i get the Nude LULY's or the LILAC ones?!!!!!!*



I would vote nude, just because they are more versatile, but lilac is so pretty!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *meggy!* very true!


----------



## lilmissb

They look awesome on your *elf!* I vote nude.


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, nude all the way baby!!


----------



## clothingguru

*lilmissb & Panda & meggy:* Thank you ladies! NUDE it is!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

elfgirl said:


> I  my Lulys!  You should try them Moshi!



see, that's how they were meant to look!! love them on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> now that my gross bridy talons have scared everyone...
> 
> i just want to point out that i have hideously wide feet- i think they will look great on those of you with normal and narrow feet. another side note- if you get the nude be very very careful when wearing/trying on with jeans- they may accept transfer from the darker dyes.
> 
> Moshi- try them!


 
ive seen you irl nerdy!!  you dont have gross birdy talons, lol!! 



elfgirl said:


> I  my Lulys! You should try them Moshi!


 
 amazing on you!



clothingguru said:


> OOOOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! LOVE THEM! Oh cant wait to get mine in nude! They look AMAZING on you!
> 
> *P.S. LADIES!!!!!! Should i get the Nude LULY's or the LILAC ones?!!!!!!*


 
im going to vote nude because itd go with more but the lilac is super cute though


----------



## meggyg8r

Aqua Poseidons are in at the Miami Boutique, FYI.......


----------



## guccigal07

I know!!! I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I'll have to live vicariously through you, *GG*! No Poseidons for me. Oh well. Hopefully some will still be there when I am in Miami in 4 weeks so I can see them in person!


----------



## guccigal07

I have the purple as well and just love them. comfy and wearable!


----------



## clothingguru

*moshi*: true that! thank you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

according to this article found on the dallas shopping examiner it appears that barney's dallas has lavender and what looks to be gold or silver poseidons.

i thought lavender was a horatio exclusive?

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...reek-god-of-the-seas-arrives-Barneys-New-York


----------



## lilmissb

^ Hmmm....


----------



## ashakes

lol...that's what Horatio kept saying. I guess Barneys loved the lavender too.

ETA:  I just checked my e-mail and saw that same Barneys pic from my SA.  Well, watch Barneys put them on sale 2 seasons from now like they did the Very Galaxy.  I wore mine twice already so oh well. lol


----------



## sakura

moshi_moshi said:


> according to this article found on the dallas shopping examiner it appears that barney's dallas has lavender and what looks to be gold or silver poseidons.
> 
> i thought lavender was a horatio exclusive?
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...reek-god-of-the-seas-arrives-Barneys-New-York





ashakes said:


> lol...that's what Horatio kept saying. I guess Barneys loved the lavender too.



I got a chance to see the Barneys lookbook over the weekend.  They will be carrying Perle and Lavender.


----------



## CCKL

anybody have pics of the aqua?


----------



## ashakes

CCKL said:


> anybody have pics of the aqua?



I have the aqua too...one minute.


----------



## ashakes

Gold and Aqua.


----------



## LavenderIce

CCKL said:


> anybody have pics of the aqua?


 
Robertson just got them.  If Asha doesn't post the pic, let me know and I'll upload it.  On second thought, somebody's always faster than me, so don't wait for me to post it.


----------



## ashakes

Perle from Barneys


----------



## flashy.stems

^ want. need..


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Asha!* The aqua looks too pale for me. I think if I got one it would be the lavender. I might put myself down for the toissons....


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks asha and sakura... i was wondering about that!


----------



## CCKL

Thanks *asha* for posting the pics!! 

LOL, *Lav* -  for you too!

I agree, *T*, the aqua seems kinda off...


----------



## meggyg8r

I really like the aqua color. I need to see it in person though. The lavender has looked like 5 different shades of purple depending on the lighting and who took the photo!! I hope Miami still has the aqua when I go in 4 weeks!!


----------



## Stephanie***

I would love to own the Poseidons 

But your Luly's *elfgirl* are so gorgeous!


----------



## Nico3327

I think the aqua looks nice, although I originally though asha's pic was the gold and silver - it looks very pale in that photo.

*meggy*, you are right about the lavender changing color - that's why they are so wonderful.  Seriously, even DBF likes them, which in my house is a big deal!


----------



## ashakes

I haven't been shopping at Barneys lately b/c my favorite SA was let go and I was p*ssed about it so I have kind of boycotted, but now that I think of it, I am sure Horatio meant "exclusive" within boutique land, which is 100% true.  Most of the boutique SAs don't pay attention to what other retailers buy as far as CLs go.


----------



## LavenderIce

ashakes said:


> I haven't been shopping at Barneys lately b/c my favorite SA was let go and I was p*ssed about it so I have kind of boycotted, but now that I think of it, I am sure Horatio meant "exclusive" within boutique land, which is 100% true. Most of the boutique SAs don't pay attention to what other retailers buy as far as CLs go.


 
Horatio thought the turquoise Pigalle 120 was an exclusive as well, and it probably was within the boutiques, but BG has/had them too.  Unless there are other retailers getting the aqua Poseidon, that might be the only color exclusive to the boutiques.  NM is getting is getting silver and gold, Barneys has the perle and lavender.  I forgot if Saks is getting them and I think they are, but I'm not sure of the colors.  I think Nordstrom's order was cancelled?


----------



## ashakes

^^^Exactly.  Saks is getting them in silver for sure.


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh crap... nordies was cancelled?  i had silver on order there and havent heard anything yet...


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi_moshi said:


> oh crap... nordies was cancelled? i had silver on order there and havent heard anything yet...


 
I'm not sure about that.  You should check with your SA to make confirm.


----------



## guccigal07

Maybe the Horatio exclusive meant only in the boutiques....

The aqua will be here on Friday....I will post pics for you guys.

I think its probably just a bad photo....because the purple in the pics....and when oyu actually see them...way different


----------



## guccigal07

here is the aqua pic from cl website...


----------



## guccigal07

PS Miami just told me they are more like the CL site!


----------



## erinmiyu

the aqua is really pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG! I love the Blanche! It reminds me of the Maudissimo!
http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/product...ouboutin SS10&productid=5679&catid=280&pno=10


----------



## PANda_USC

*jetsetgo*, I love the shape of the toe box and the cut of the shoe! Do I see these blanches in your future hmm??


----------



## Noegirl05

Jet~ I thought the EXACT same thing when I saw them yesterday!!!!


----------



## Ayala

*Jet!!!!!* I could tackle you and kiss you!

But the 39 is sold out :cry:...do you think I should go for the 39.5?

Does anyone know if there is anywhere else by Pam Jenkins?


----------



## Noegirl05

It looks like it could be a tad narrow... Could you order both and see what works? or prepare to get an insole for them!


----------



## Ayala

The 39 is sold out on the site, so I could only get the 39.5...Unless there is somewhere else that carries them.


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh I meant the 38.5 and 39...


----------



## Ayala

I can never get my foot into anything smaller than a 39, so I guess I can probably pad a 39.5.  I'm just scared that if it is like the Maudissimo my toes will end up not being able to stay contained in the shoe.  KWIM


----------



## sara999

oooo J i like that!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I wonder if more of these will come out....?


----------



## Ayala

I emailed Madison regarding the Blanche and they told me it's an old style.  I'm confused because Pam Jenkins says it is S/S2010 right?


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *clothingguru*, *mal*, *meggy*, *lilmissb*, *Nerdy*, *moshi *and *Stephanie *for all the compliments on the Lulys! 

So, are all the Barneys getting the lavender Poseidons?  Just for research purposes, of course.


----------



## AspenMai

Ayala said:


> I emailed Madison regarding the Blanche and they told me it's an old style.  I'm confused because Pam Jenkins says it is S/S2010 right?



Before I left Leeds, UK in Jan, the Harvey Nics there had the blanche in lavender - I'm sure about it - so I don't see how it can be old - unless its a style that has been resurrected - it kinda reminds me of the "too much toe cleverage style" - I can't remember the name of it - heres a link i found about it: http://www.zimbio.com/Shoes+And+Fashion/articles/5299/Christian+Louboutin+Cleavage+Pumps+Sophia

I also saw these at the Manchester Harvey Nics, in Lavender and pink and I think nude


----------



## sakura

elfgirl said:


> Thank you *clothingguru*, *mal*, *meggy*, *lilmissb*, *Nerdy*, *moshi *and *Stephanie *for all the compliments on the Lulys!
> 
> So, are all the Barneys getting the lavender Poseidons?  Just for research purposes, of course.



No, only a few stores.  But any Barneys store should be able to order it for you.

HTH!


----------



## Ayala

AspenMai said:


> Before I left Leeds, UK in Jan, the Harvey Nics there had the blanche in lavender - I'm sure about it - so I don't see how it can be old - unless its a style that has been resurrected - it kinda reminds me of the "too much toe cleverage style" - I can't remember the name of it - heres a link i found about it: http://www.zimbio.com/Shoes+And+Fashion/articles/5299/Christian+Louboutin+Cleavage+Pumps+Sophia
> 
> I also saw these at the Manchester Harvey Nics, in Lavender and pink and I think nude



Yeah, those are the Maudissimos (my HG).  

Ty for the intel.  I emailed St. Honore since I was told they aren't in the US. 

Should I wait for a St. Honore response or email the Harvey Nichols?

I think the pair I could most justify (and the color I would want the most) is Nude.


----------



## Noegirl05

Nope I would email both they aren't affiliated


----------



## BellaShoes

SCP received a new shipment today... 

Zouginette (lav and black)
Air Loub (black)
Corazon (natural and black)
Es Cubells (black)
Fetlio (lavender)
Tahiti (Coral and Black)


----------



## Noegirl05

Anyone know how much the Tahiti is? :ninja:


----------



## ashakes

Noegirl05 said:


> Anyone know how much the Tahiti is? :ninja:



$1095. I have no idea why I would know either. 

And, I just saw message...will get back to you today!


----------



## Ayala

As an update to my Blanche saga...there are none in the US and Paris.  I emailed all of the English boutiques and have yet to receive a response.

I'm a little hesitant to call over to the Harvey Nics concession because I am deathly shy of talking to people on the phone.  So I either need a kick in the butt or a slap across the face...or just wait for the boutiques to e-mail me back, which doesn't seem to be great chances.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ If you want something bad enough .. You'll call.

I used to hate calling the overseas boutiques but I basically HAD to if I wanted to buy anything. I wouldn't have certain pairs if I didn't pick up the phone and call.

Just do it!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Ayala*--Get over it.  Call!


----------



## Ayala

I love tough love and you girls...so I attempted to call on my iphone (the boutique inside of Harvey Nics) and I couldn't get the call to go through.  (It's so embarrassing how bad I am at this)


----------



## mrsb74

Ayala said:


> As an update to my Blanche saga...there are none in the US and Paris. I emailed all of the English boutiques and have yet to receive a response.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to call over to the Harvey Nics concession because I am deathly shy of talking to people on the phone. So I either need a kick in the butt or a slap across the face...or just wait for the boutiques to e-mail me back, which doesn't seem to be great chances.


 
I think I remember mount st having these...I could be wrong, but see what they say when they get back to you.


----------



## LavenderIce

Keep trying!  Try skype.


----------



## Ayala

Thanks for the heads up *msrb74* but they haven't responded to my e-mail and I'm apparently more impatient than I thought.  I'm going to try and research on line how to dial international.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ you need to use SKYPE! It's amazing!


----------



## tivogirl

For the UK from the US you have to dial 011 then 44 and then the number.


----------



## erinmiyu

the blanches are AWESOME. i think i may need those in my life. long live toe cleavage


----------



## Ayala

*erin* you should get them! I'm pretty sure you will have better luck than me.

So far...no answer at Harvey Nics and the answering machine at Mt. Street.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG I tried on the air loubs on Tue and they are beyond comfortable... I just wish they were shoes I can wear out and not just house shoes .


----------



## Noegirl05

ashakes said:


> $1095. I have no idea why I would know either.
> 
> And, I just saw message...will get back to you today!



LOL well now we both know you know for reference purposes although I am trying really hard not to call for b/w ones!!!!


----------



## purplepinky

Does anyone know where I could get my hands on a pair of Silver Paillettes Pigalles 120 from this season??? TIA


----------



## Noegirl05

I haven't seen silver paillette just silver glitter and they are at BG


----------



## guccigal07

Vegas just got black patent biancas in and I am about to order a 38.5...do you think if I have been a 38.5 in things recently I should be in this.......I do have biancas in lavender...in 38.5......


----------



## Noegirl05

^ I would think so!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes


----------



## guccigal07

I guess you never know with CLs. will just cross my fingers.


----------



## lilmissb

What do you mean the airs can't be worn outside? Do they not have a leather sole?

I'm pretty silver paillettes were last season or the one before.


----------



## erinmiyu

Ayala said:


> *erin* you should get them! I'm pretty sure you will have better luck than me.
> 
> So far...no answer at Harvey Nics and the answering machine at Mt. Street.


i'm curious to check em out! i wish a US store carried them, though :/ i don't like the idea of ordering from abroad and not knowing the sizing enough.


----------



## Ayala

If you can get anyone to help you, could you please tell me how because I haven't had much luck.

Ty


----------



## JetSetGo!

purplepinky said:


> Does anyone know where I could get my hands on a pair of Silver Paillettes Pigalles 120 from this season??? TIA



Pailletes are from 08. You may try here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534-322.html


----------



## purplepinky

^^ Thanks so much Jet, I didn't realize.


----------



## Ayala

erinmiyu said:


> i'm curious to check em out! i wish a US store carried them, though :/ i don't like the idea of ordering from abroad and not knowing the sizing enough.



I got in touch with Mount Street today and was told the Blanche 100 fit like RonRons.  The sizing thread said 1/2 UP for new RonRons, so my US size is a 8.5, so I got a 39.  (*fingers crossed* I did that right)

Hope this helps your decision!


----------



## clothingguru

*Does anyone know if* the Lavender banana's are still available anywhere? And if so where? I really want a pair


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the BH boutique got them. You can try there.


----------



## clothingguru

THANKS *naked!!*!!


----------



## clothingguru

BOOO they only have a size 37 left . oh well thanks for your help naked!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

What boutique are the rouge archdiscos that Elise posted?


----------



## carlinha

Noegirl05 said:


> What boutique are the rouge archdiscos that Elise posted?



JJR and Grenelle


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks Carlina!! They look so fabulous on you and I always wanted the silver soooo maybe these are in my future!! Hey I love your avatar!!!


----------



## carlinha

thanks *noe*!  yeah they're so awesome!  never even paid them attention until i saw them on *leda* and *natassha*... and then when i saw the rouge one, i was put over the edge!

aren't the silver ones on sale somewhere?  can't remember where though....


----------



## jancedtif

Noegirl05 said:


> What boutique are the rouge archdiscos that Elise posted?



Speaking of the lovely rouge archdiscos, does anyone know where the black w/silver bow are?  TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys had them on sale.


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> Speaking of the lovely rouge archdiscos, does anyone know where the black w/silver bow are?  TIA!



black with silver bow???  man, i am so out of it!  i didn't even know it came in this colorway either!


----------



## PANda_USC

^and they're on sale at mytheresa!! AND they have your size *carla*!


----------



## mal

clothingguru said:


> BOOO they only have a size 37 left . oh well thanks for your help naked!!!!


:ban: lalalalalalalalalalalalala!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mal said:


> :ban: lalalalalalalalalalalalala!


 
buy them ... seriously! seriously! they're STILL OPEN!


----------



## mal

* BAD naked!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mal said:


> * BAD naked!!!*


 
Come on!!! Pick up the phone! Be my shoe twin!!


----------



## mal

the last pair, right?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mal said:


>


 
Do you need the phone number? 

310.247.9300


----------



## mal




----------



## rdgldy




----------



## mal

help!* rdgldy???*
*naked, *which SA should I ask for? I want to know the one that has your CC on file...


----------



## jancedtif

Oh how I love seeing *Naked* in enabling action!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> ^and they're on sale at mytheresa!! AND they have your size *carla*!



oh thanks *panda*, but i am not interested in that colorway... i have my beloved rouge/gold bow, what more could i ask for?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mal said:


> help!* rdgldy???*
> *naked, *which SA should I ask for? I want to know the one that has your CC on file...


 
Jay Luck baby!! Otherwise the girl with the brown hair? lol the one with the low heeled spritneys ... she's super nice lol


----------



## carlinha

mal said:


> help!* rdgldy???*
> *naked, *which SA should I ask for? I want to know the one that has your CC on file...


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

it's JAY LUCK *mal* :devil:

edit: whoops *naked* and i posted at the same time.


----------



## rdgldy

*mal*, you should!  I just read this thread and made a purchase, now it is your turn.


----------



## carlinha

^WHAT PURCHASE MISSY?!?!?!??!?!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*mal!!!! practice self-control!!!!* 


Take a deep breath with me now.... Remember... you will go nuts when Fall arrives... and you just got your white pythons!!!


----------



## rdgldy

similar to one of yours


----------



## PANda_USC

*mal*, meow! Be good!! Fall is just around the corner, ^_^!!!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> similar to one of yours



ARCHIS?!?!?!??!!!  ROUGE?????


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thanks for backing me up, *PANda*! 

Dearest *mal* - You know I love you that's why I'm reminding you to practice self-control.  If the snow wasn't so bad, I'd drive to your house and hold your hand (..and make sure you're not calling the boutiques!!!). Hehe... But seriously, you're on a ban like me remember?


----------



## lilmissb

I can live vicariously though you *mal* since I desperately want nanas but can't get them in lavender.


----------



## rdgldy

black metal:shame:


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> black metal:shame:


 they will be so versatile!


----------



## rdgldy

I just happened to stroll over to the mytheresa sight, saw my size, and it was all over......


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> I can live vicariously though you *mal* since I desperately want nanas but can't get them in lavender.



honey, i DO NOT LIKE YOUR SIGGY ONE BIT!  damn DBF!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> I just happened to stroll over to the mytheresa sight, saw my size, and it was all over......


:lolots::lolots::lolots: you seriously need to change your siggy missy... there ain't no BAN!  never was!!!  (who are we kidding - don't worry, i'm just like you)


----------



## rdgldy

Don't I know it-I guess I will have to change it.  But they were on sale!


----------



## mal

trying... ush:ush:


----------



## mal

lilmissb said:


> I can live vicariously though you *mal* since I desperately want nanas but can't get them in lavender.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*runs to mytheresa*


----------



## JetSetGo!

I DIE, rdgldy!!!!! First Carlinha, now you! I am going to weaken! I know it!


ETA: I don't know whether to thank my lucky stars or cry my eyes out. They're out of my size.


----------



## mal

shockboogie said:


> ^^Thanks for backing me up, *PANda*!
> 
> Dearest *mal* - You know I love you that's why I'm reminding you to practice self-control.  If the snow wasn't so bad, I'd drive to your house and hold your hand (..and make sure you're not calling the boutiques!!!). Hehe... But seriously, you're on a ban like me remember?


maybe we could share them?  
oooh, *rdgldy*... Black Archdiscos


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> I DIE, rdgldy!!!!! First Carlinha, now you! I am going to weaken! I know it!
> 
> 
> ETA: I don't know whether to thank my lucky stars or cry my eyes out. They're out of my size.



ohhhh so sorry *jet*!!!    but you have many other gorgeous shoes to keep you happy!


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


> maybe we could share them?
> oooh, *rdgldy*... Black Archdiscos



  

I love the lavender nanas but.... You and I should be "good"!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> honey, i DO NOT LIKE YOUR SIGGY ONE BIT!  damn DBF!


I know. I hope that if I hold it together for a month I'll be out of the fire and maybe on medium alert instead of high... 

*rdgldy* I have to say while I am tempted by the black metal/silver combo I really love the all black combo we saw on Mila Kunas the best. Of course I bet my opinion will change once I see yours though!!! Afterall you did change my view on lavender!

*mal* if you really want fall more please restrain yourself love.


----------



## Elise499

Janet Jackson is wearing new shoes from the fall collection. They are called the Lipspikes (120mm) in suede. You can see the new metallic hell which will be on a lot of shoes


----------



## carlinha

^those are almost exactly like the ariella clous except for the heel.  i much prefer my ACs, thank goodness!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, I prefer the ACS over those too...

but since I wasn't into CLs when the ACs came out, the lipspikes may need to be my substitute,


----------



## Star1231

^^I agree with you Panda! Love the lipspikes!


----------



## plpc

Love the lipspikes!Love then metal heel !


----------



## compulsive

I hate how celebrities get the shoes first!


----------



## kett

Here here. We are just as good as any celebrity!


----------



## pigeon_eater

kett said:


> Here here. We are just as good as any celebrity!



Firstly i just wanted to add yes we are JUST as good as any celebrity apart fro us average sallys we don't have the money pouring in to fund our love for shoes.  

Secondly i've been reading your comments i this thread and you girls are pretty funny and bad for one another.


----------



## pigeon_eater

^^^ Correcting my bad grammar.

Firstly i just wanted to add yes we are JUST as good as any celebrity, apart from the fact that we...average Sallys don't have the money pouring in, to fund our love for shoes.


----------



## Noegirl05

^ I see your new once you have been here for a while you will do just as much enabling!!!! Lol


----------



## cts900

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ I see your new once you have been here for a while you will do just as much enabling!!!! Lol



lol! 
It's so true.  


I could never pull off spikes, but Janet looks pretty fierce in those Lipspikes.


----------



## Noegirl05

I don't love the lipspikes but guess what my wallet is so happy!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hey girls  I was at SCP and tried on the Fifi... i LOVE THIS STYLE! I was so tempted to buy both the black patent and beige patent but I need to be a good girl... 

Sizing is  .5 (wide feet)-1 (narrow feet) whole size down


----------



## PANda_USC

*madameliza*, thanks for the tip hun(it'll help with my the volcano strass fifis for me, ^_^)! And who says you need to be good? It's so much more fun to be *BAD*!:devil:


----------



## Noegirl05

Liza- I'm so glad to see this style/ colors has hit the US!! How much are they?


----------



## jancedtif

^I think $595.


----------



## Noegirl05

Ooh I'm gonna be bad!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Speaking of the lovely Fifi, do they only come in silver, black, and beige?  TIA


----------



## LavenderIce

jancedtif said:


> Speaking of the lovely Fifi, do they only come in silver, black, and beige? TIA


 
I know Robertson had the beige patent in very limited sizes last month.  Horatio has the black patent and black python and Madison has the gold (and silver?) metallic.  saks.com has the silver. Hirshleiffers has the 85mm in black kid.  My sister took her RonRon size in them.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Lav*!


----------



## elfgirl




----------



## Noegirl05

For the fifi- Hershleifers also has the silver metalic in 100 and the beige in 85


----------



## BREEzee

*I wonder if he has ever made strass flats or if he ever will? *


----------



## sakura

BREEzee said:


> *I wonder if he has ever made strass flats or if he ever will? *



He's made the love strass flats.  Neimans will be carrying them.


----------



## BREEzee

sakura said:


> He's made the love strass flats. Neimans will be carrying them.


 
*I would love to see all-over strass, cut-out flats!  lol*


----------



## PANda_USC

^O, that sounds beautiful


----------



## Elise499

BREEzee said:


> *I would love to see all-over strass, cut-out flats!  lol*



I think there will be strass flats on the fall collection


----------



## sumnboutme

calling all ostrich leg lovers...  gold cosmo ostrich leg will be available this fall


----------



## Noegirl05

^ oh wow!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^^yay!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice!


----------



## PANda_USC

cosmo ostrich!??! O_O


----------



## *Magdalena*

sumnboutme said:


> calling all ostrich leg lovers... gold cosmo ostrich leg will be available this fall


 
I need to see this one!!!  any pictures yet?


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> calling all ostrich leg lovers...  gold cosmo ostrich leg will be available this fall



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!  bastards told me there would be NO ostrich leg this fall 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :censor:

who told you this, and what styles and who's getting them????  i need DEETS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi ladies, do any of you know if any of the department stores are getting the Fifi in beige?  I am looking for my "nude" and wanted to try to color.  TIA!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

sumnboutme said:


> calling all ostrich leg lovers...  gold cosmo ostrich leg will be available this fall



OMG....I did not need to read this!  That is going to be seriously stunning...


----------



## Noegirl05

Carlinha- I heard vp definately


----------



## carlinha

noegirl05 said:


> carlinha- i heard vp definately



what!!!  Where?????


----------



## Noegirl05

A few girls mentioned in the Chat thread that they went to one of the NY boutiques and they told her... maybe even showed her a pic?????


----------



## Noegirl05

OKay I found it... At Madison!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-chat-thread-561303-157.html#post14474346


----------



## sumnboutme

yup, Madison had a pic...no deets though coz my mom had one foot out the door when she sensed a possible purchase :lolots:


----------



## Noegirl05

Sum~ Well can you go back tomorrow without her LOL


----------



## sumnboutme

Noegirl05 said:


> Sum~ Well can you go back tomorrow without her LOL



i'm thinking Saturday


----------



## Noegirl05

Okay try and get us a sneak pic!!!!!! Is it a bronzy like the gold cosmo python?


----------



## *Magdalena*

sumnboutme said:


> yup, Madison had a pic...no deets though coz my mom had one foot out the door when she sensed a possible purchase :lolots:


 
can you describe the gold? was it gold gold....or more of an antique gold similar to the gold cosmo python?  i really want to see it...im going to email my SA there tomorrow to see if she can send me the picture 

EDIT: LOL Noe...you beat me to it!


----------



## Noegirl05

Mags~ LOL great minds.... you know I'm a sucker for a VP!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

colorwise, it looked exactly like the gold cosmo python...


----------



## Noegirl05

Did they tell you how much it was gonna be LOL Mags lets get on the phone STAT hahahahahahaha


----------



## beatrixkiddo29

new cls from honore


----------



## eggpudding

Elise499 said:


> Janet Jackson is wearing new shoes from the fall collection. They are called the Lipspikes (120mm) in suede. You can see the new metallic hell which will be on a lot of shoes



I NEED these!!


----------



## k*d

I got the black & white Ronettes in the 140 yesterday and they are some of the most comfortable heels I've ever owned!  I was bracing myself when I first put them on, but the leather used on the cage-like part in front is sooooo soft & easy on your toes, and the platform makes the 140 heel very manageable.  I swear, it felt like these shoes were made for me.  Highly recommended to any ladies with very narrow feet!


----------



## clothingguru

k*d said:


> I got the black & white Ronettes in the 140 yesterday and they are some of the most comfortable heels I've ever owned!  I was bracing myself when I first put them on, but the leather used on the cage-like part in front is sooooo soft & easy on your toes, and the platform makes the 140 heel very manageable.  I swear, it felt like these shoes were made for me.  Highly recommended to any ladies with very narrow feet!



ooh yay!!! thank you dear~ im getting the ronette 160's in lilac soon and i was a bit concerned...i have very narrow feet as well! You reassured me thank you!


----------



## Chins4

Now I'm not normally a python girl but.............does anyone know if the Cosmo Gold Python Pigalles Asha posted in the New CLs sticky will come in a 100 as well as a 120?


----------



## _Danielle_

Ostrich Cosmo Laminato  BRONZE 4034








and this will be the MADAMA BUTTERFLY PUMP 150 CALF LAM






In ALBA ............  or BRONZO  ..... SAHARA ..... ANTRACITE    945$


----------



## Noegirl05

^oh my lord!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Aaaaaaaaahhh, Danielle, thanks for posting


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *danielle*


----------



## carlinha

ooohhhh thanks for the sneak pic *dani*!  is the ostrich the bumpy skin or the leg that he's used in the past?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ looks bumpy to me?


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^ looks bumpy to me?



that's what i thought also. 
i think i like the leg better


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> that's what i thought also.
> i think i like the leg better


 
agreed


----------



## *Magdalena*

Chins4 said:


> Now I'm not normally a python girl but.............does anyone know if the Cosmo Gold Python Pigalles Asha posted in the New CLs sticky will come in a 100 as well as a 120?


 
i think they only came in 120.


----------



## Chins4

^Nooooooo! Story of my CL season so far - silver mini-glitter Pigs : 120 only, cosmo python Pigs : 120 only. :cry: 

C'mon Msr - have some heart for the lovers of the 100!


----------



## _Danielle_

carlinha said:


> ooohhhh thanks for the sneak pic *dani*!  is the ostrich the bumpy skin or the leg that he's used in the past?



>I saw just the bumpy one but In real It's amazing  :ninja:


----------



## *Magdalena*

Chins4 said:


> ^Nooooooo! Story of my CL season so far - silver mini-glitter Pigs : 120 only, cosmo python Pigs : 120 only. :cry:
> 
> C'mon Msr - have some heart for the lovers of the 100!


 
i know!!  i am contemplating getting the 120 as you can see they're on my wish list but Im kind of scared LOL....the SA told me they're pretty uncomfortable but that they look AMAZING on!!!


----------



## Chins4

They look FABULOUS!  But I can't do the 120s - and for the price of python these days I gotta be able to wear them


----------



## _Danielle_

Chins4 said:


> ^Nooooooo! Story of my CL season so far - silver mini-glitter Pigs : 120 only, cosmo python Pigs : 120 only. :cry:
> 
> C'mon Msr - have some heart for the lovers of the 100!


No worry , there will be allot of colors and skins that are available In Pigs: 100


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Danielle - you give me hope (and my cc another reason to flinch!)


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics Dani! The Madama Butterfly looks insane!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Noegirl05 said:


> Did they tell you how much it was gonna be LOL Mags lets get on the phone STAT hahahahahahaha


A Cosmo Ostrich 100mm  Style will be &#8364;1235
and MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP will come In 120 mm too


----------



## BellaShoes

sakura said:


> He's made the love strass flats.  Neimans will be carrying them.



Neiman's in SF has them now....


----------



## _Danielle_

BellaShoes said:


> Neiman's in SF has them now....



:ninja: GOZUL STRASS FLAT


----------



## alyssa08

_Danielle_ said:


> A Cosmo Ostrich 100mm Style will be 1235
> and MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP will come In 120 mm too


 
YAY! 150 is too high for my tastes. 120 sounds perfect


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the intel *Dani!*


----------



## clothingguru

OH MY GOD!!!    That MADAMA BUTTERFLY PUMP 150 CALF LAM is TDF!!!!!!! Im a huge love of "platform" girl and i LOVE these!!!!!! When is the fall collection coming? i want it now!!!! haha

Thanks Dani!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ no he needs to wait! I need time to save up funds!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ haha true that i guess i should be saving too! Let me re-phrase that:  HARD core saving actually! lol


----------



## lilmissb

I am gonna be soooo broke next season...with bags and clothes and shoes coming out of pays... ush:


----------



## madamelizaking

For those who thought you may have missed out on your size 

Rasta Damas Greissimo 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat338412


----------



## karwood

The *Madame Butterfly* is TDF!! *Dani,* you are leading me into temptation!


----------



## kett

Neiman Marcus has every size in the multi color Greissimo as well. For some reason it doesn't show up in their site search but if you to a web search for them they show up - that's probably why so many are left:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93930024&parentId=cat24250751


----------



## PANda_USC

*Dani*, waho, madame butterflies are coming! I hope the plum color comes out! That's high on my wish list, hehehe


----------



## guccigal07

thanks for posting the link. I just ordered them. I thought I would pick them up closer to summer but they are mostly sold out....

and Bergdorf wouldn't do free ship so thanks for the Neimans link!


----------



## brintee

Fuschia & Yolandas with wood heel & platform new at Barneys.com

http://www.barneys.com/Yolanda/500514130,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Yolanda/500514094,default,pd.html

& Silver Fifi 100

http://www.barneys.com/Fifi/500514166,default,pd.html


----------



## brintee

New styles on NM.com also:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Does anyone know who is getting the Karung Beige Lady Claude and how much they are? I just saw them on the CL website.


----------



## flashy.stems

i want ostrich shoes! but that ostrich doesn't look that nice


----------



## kett

O.M.G! The Meree is to die for! Why have I not seen this before?


----------



## guccigal07

brintee said:


> Fuschia & Yolandas with wood heel & platform new at Barneys.com
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yolanda/500514130,default,pd.html
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Yolanda/500514094,default,pd.html
> 
> & Silver Fifi 100
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Fifi/500514166,default,pd.html




I am starting to obsess about the Fifi...has anyone tried on? how do they run?


----------



## guccigal07

I just bought these in cork....they are so comfy and sassy!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24920749


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I think *magdalena* has them.


----------



## brintee

Congrat *gucci*!

*Sara* has the fifis, I would PM her..


----------



## guccigal07

is Sarah...magdelena?


----------



## Noegirl05

No Sara999 has them Magdalena doesn't... However Sara did mention that she took her old VP size... I have also heard others refer to them as same sizing as the ron ron!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oops sorry *gucci* I meant Mag has those wedges you posted above.  Sara999 does have the Fifi in black.


----------



## Noegirl05

Lol we are all so helpful that we are confusing eachother huh LOL


----------



## clothingguru

Did anyone ever see the Annees Folles in cream or black anywhere? I really wanted them! TIA Ladies!


----------



## compulsive

^I don't think they've been released yet.


----------



## alyssa08

yeah I think they are fall collection.


----------



## Noegirl05

I want them too...I am praying on the price though LOL


----------



## michelle4444

Has anybody seen the FiFi in person, or tried them on?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ sara has them


----------



## clothingguru

ok thanks for the intel guys!!! appreciate it!


----------



## compulsive

Noegirl05 said:


> I want them too...I am praying on the price though LOL



Haha I'm waiting on these babies too!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Compulsive~ Do we have any intell????


----------



## compulsive

Not yet


----------



## Noegirl05

Geez well I'll be on the lookout...


----------



## sumnboutme

^the US boutiques didn't order the anees folles...so your only hope (apart from ordering overseas) are the department stores


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Thanks! Do we know how much they are gonna be?


----------



## michelle4444

Really?! Sara- can you post pics?


----------



## clothingguru

sumnboutme said:


> ^the US boutiques didn't order the anees folles...so your only hope (apart from ordering overseas) are the department stores



Thanks so much!


----------



## maianh_8686

clothingguru said:


> Did anyone ever see the Annees Folles in cream or black anywhere? I really wanted them! TIA Ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1043868



FYI clothingguru, Neiman will be carrying them in black and my guess is they will be in store somewhere between April and May


----------



## clothingguru

maianh_8686 said:


> FYI clothingguru, Neiman will be carrying them in black and my guess is they will be in store somewhere between April and May




Oh perfect! thanks love! Do you know if Neiman online will have them? Which boutique did you find that out from? Because ill probably call them and order when they come in...as i am in Canada and have nothing here lol. Thanks so much again!


----------



## maianh_8686

I don't think Neiman online will have them.  I'm waiting on them too, so my SA will let me know whenever they are in store.  I'll PM you my SA info so you can call and ask him when they come in


----------



## michelle4444

Does anybody know if FiFi will come in black leather?


----------



## jancedtif

^ Per *Lav*, "Hirshleifers has the 85mm in black kid."  Penny's email:  penny@hirshleifers.com 
Good luck!


----------



## Noegirl05

FYI- Penney email has an e in her name


----------



## clothingguru

maianh_8686 said:


> I don't think Neiman online will have them.  I'm waiting on them too, so my SA will let me know whenever they are in store.  I'll PM you my SA info so you can call and ask him when they come in



Thanks so much hun!


----------



## jancedtif

Noegirl05 said:


> FYI- Penney email has an e in her name



Oops sorry!  Thanks *Noe*!


----------



## compulsive

sumnboutme said:


> ^the US boutiques didn't order the anees folles...so your only hope (apart from ordering overseas) are the department stores



You always bring me sad news lol! First the white nabuck python LL's and now these!  At least there's info that they'll be available at NM though


----------



## sumnboutme

compulsive said:


> You always bring me sad news lol! First the white nabuck python LL's and now these!  At least there's info that they'll be available at NM though



lol, sorry...


----------



## meggyg8r

michelle4444 said:


> Really?! Sara- can you post pics?


 
She posted pics in her collection thread. Her avatar is also the Fifi.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-a-collection-make-464109-9.html#post14143237


----------



## justkell

Pearle Poseidons now available at barneys.com


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Wow, that picture is so misleading!! They look almost rose-goldy!!


----------



## Nico3327

^ the stock pic looks like gold poseidons though. 

Edit:  jinx!


----------



## sara999

meggyg8r said:


> She posted pics in her collection thread. Her avatar is also the Fifi.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-a-collection-make-464109-9.html#post14143237



thanks meggy!!! i've been busy so i missed these posts, sorry! but i did take the fifi's in my normal vp size, 36.5


----------



## PANda_USC

::zooms around:: so excited for *CL Fall 2010*, ^_^


----------



## tivogirl

Anybody know the name of this style? LOVE it! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Nico3327

^ WOW!  I have not really been feeling the fall collection so far, but THAT I like....ALOT.


----------



## tivogirl

Actually, now that I look again, it does say it's the Stringita in the description! Wow, that middle t-strap really looks different, and larger/more distinctive in suede, doesn't it?


----------



## guccigal07

does anyone have the fall thread bookmarked? I couldn't find it!


----------



## maianh_8686

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html

Here *guccigal*


----------



## guccigal07

thank oyu!


----------



## madamelizaking

FYI- Anyone who wanted Simple 100 in Nude, SCP just got them in


----------



## Noegirl05

liza~ can you please go get me a modeling pic of the beige fifi


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> Did anyone ever see the Annees Folles in cream or black anywhere? I really wanted them! TIA Ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1043868


 
i have inquired about them w/my SA at Madison before and she said they originally ordered them, but she believes they were canceled. she will let me know if they will end up getting them. I think they're awesome!


----------



## Ayala

^^ Does it seem to anyone else that a lot of the good shoes aren't in the US?  It seems like in the US we get more tame/generic styles and for the out of this world types we are Skyping from our closets at 5am?


----------



## clothingguru

*Magdalena* said:


> i have inquired about them w/my SA at Madison before and she said they originally ordered them, but she believes they were canceled. she will let me know if they will end up getting them. I think they're awesome!



OH  I hope they weren't canceled!!! Thanks so much for the in tel Magdalena!!!! Yes definitely let me know when you find out! Thanks so much...here's to hoping 

*Ayala:* yes...we get cheaped out! We can be just as funky! One of us need to become a buyer for the U.S. stores! Like Neimans!


----------



## honeyspice

Hi ladies! Did the Yolandas come in nude color? I can't seem to find a pic of it ... Or was it camel?  Are they very comfortable?


----------



## wongtonyt

guccigal07 said:


> I am starting to obsess about the Fifi...has anyone tried on? how do they run?



So, my girlfriend DID try the Fifi's on here in Toronto, but when we went back, they were sold.  

Anyone know where in Toronto you can get CL other than Davids (sold the one they had in the right size) or Holt Renfrew (don't carry the Fifi)?

...or, do people know how likely this style is to be sold out by June?  I'll be in New York then and I can go to the store there, but I'm worried about how long styles stay in stock.  Anyone know?

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the Fifi in Nude?


----------



## Watersnake

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the Fifi in Nude?


http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...pring-resort-2010-pics-only-no-534435-16.html

Hirshleifers


----------



## alyssa08

honeyspice, yolandas definitely come in nude. someone just posted her's in the post your louboutin's thread. it wasn't too long ago... go check it out. you can ask her where she got them 

mr posh, IDK which boutiques but I know penney at hirshleifer's has them. check out her gallery: http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/74

anyway, I'm thinking I saw the holalita's in all black somewhere or maybe it was a dream? lol can anyone confirm?


----------



## Nico3327

^ I saw the Holalita in all black in the Saks Spring magazine I got in the mail last week.


----------



## ntntgo

honeyspice said:


> Hi ladies! Did the Yolandas come in nude color? I can't seem to find a pic of it ... Or was it camel?  Are they very comfortable?


 
Hi,
They have the nude at Horatio.  I bought the light pink.  They sent me the nude (they call it camel but it's lighter than the picture) and light pink but I have soooo many nude, I went with the light pink.  I like the fit.  They fit a little like a combo between the Titis and the Bananas, if that makes sense.  They are a bit tight in the front and a bit loose in the heel.  They run true to size, though.
I am attaching all the colors that Horatio has.


----------



## ntntgo

Has anyone else had issues with the Miss ChaCha coming and the dye has rubbed off on the paper in the box and now there are white spots (though faint) on the shoes?  I have had 3 pair of red from Horatio now and all have them. Horatio checked their entire stock and all of their red ones have the same thing.  I have a red pair coming now from LV.
I have had 3 Navy pair with the same thing.  It's almost as if they put the shoes in the box before the dye had completely dried.
I'd like to know if anyone else has had this problem or if it was just the batch that Horatio got.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^that's annoying! sorry to hear that as I think cha chas are super cute


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^^ Super cute and they also made the sling longer than the heel on all the shoes.  They really screwed these shoes up.  It's not just one pair.  Bessy at Horatio said they are having real problems with the fit.  I am willing to get the sling cut and the elastic replaced because I love them so much, if I can find a pair that doesn't have the dye rubbed off.


----------



## shockboogie

Does anyone know if the Yolandas came in fire engine red?


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep!  I think it was either SCP or Madison who got them.


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thanks *janced*!


----------



## authenticplease

Nico3327 said:


> ^ I saw the Holalita in all black in the Saks Spring magazine I got in the mail last week.


 
NM in ATL had them in 3 different colors....seems like one was all black.


----------



## Noegirl05

Shock~ Hmmmm shopping ehh


----------



## mal




----------



## LavenderIce

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the Fifi in Nude?


 
Robertson had them last month, but had few sizes left.



ntntgo said:


> ^^^^^ Super cute and *they also made the sling longer than the heel on all the shoes*. They really screwed these shoes up. It's not just one pair. Bessy at Horatio said they are having real problems with the fit. I am willing to get the sling cut and the elastic replaced because I love them so much, if I can find a pair that doesn't have the dye rubbed off.


 
I found that to be the case when I tried them on in LV last month.  I thought it was just a random thing like some of the other slingback styles I've come across i.e. NPs, Cate Trash.


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


>




Aaah! I should just wait until we get to Chicago before I shoe shop.. and I'm on a ban... kinda


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

honeyspice said:


> Hi ladies! Did the Yolandas come in nude color? I can't seem to find a pic of it ... Or was it camel?  Are they very comfortable?


They did come in Nude (the beige-ish)! The camel has not made it to the stores as far as I know because they have not called me about them. 

When I tried them on at Saks, they were comfortable but for some reason they just seemed a little flimsy (maybe not the right word) to me. They just did not seem to be what I expected them to be, if that sounds right.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shockboogie said:


> Does anyone know if the Yolandas came in fire engine red?


I think the official color was Cerisse (sp?). One of the boutiques had them! lol I cannot remember exactly because I emailed and called so many!


----------



## honeyspice

Thank you *alyssa08*,* ntntgo* and *jimmychoogirl*!!!


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know the price of the stingray flats?  TIA!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*Ayala *- don't know the price but i am loving those stingray flats too!!

and is it just me or is the mous mous flat kind of cute with the roccia trim....


----------



## Nico3327

^ ITA *moshi* - they were my favorite of the pics *jimmy* posted.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ayala - Totally for got to ask the price, but you can contact St. Honore and ask them!

Moshi - The Mous Mous are VERY cute!! Love them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks guys...i wasn't sure if it was just me and my flats obsession, lol


----------



## carlinha

btw, madison boutique also has the stingray flats


----------



## meggyg8r

I love stingray. I got TB Revas in stingray as a cheap alternative to CLs (don't kill me!) and it's so gorgeous IRL!


----------



## Aikandy

Heeeey ladies, anybody bought the gold cosmo pigalle yet?  I would love to see some pics against flesh to get a feel for the true color.


----------



## clothingguru

Am i the only one *LOVING those lilac Big Kiss studded flats* that jimmy posted from horatio??????? OMG i'm lusting over them!  Does anyone know what they run for? I emailed horatio ...waiting for response  

*aikandy:* me too i would love to see pics of them on!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ They are $995


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

clothingguru said:


> Am i the only one *LOVING those lilac Big Kiss studded flats* that jimmy posted from horatio??????? OMG i'm lusting over them!  Does anyone know what they run for? I emailed horatio ...waiting for response
> 
> *aikandy:* me too i would love to see pics of them on!


A boutique overseas had them too! I think they may be a little cheaper there given the current exchange rate. Can't remember, but I want to say one of the Paris boutiques.


----------



## jancedtif

OMG!  That last flat that *Jimmy* posted is killing me!  I mean KILLING MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Aikandy

Thanks Jimmy and Naked!  You ladies are all over it...loves it


jimmyshoogirl said:


> A boutique overseas had them too! I think they may be a little cheaper there given the current exchange rate. Can't remember, but I want to say one of the Paris boutiques.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! New styles, hello!

Sorry to hear your cha chas are giving you grief Nat! I haven't seen them myself but that's kinda shoddy if the dye is coming off. Hopefully you find some with no white spots.

I like the mous mous too! I'd love to see them maybe with a black/white combo like the old day gangster shoes. That's be super cute too.

*shock* whatcha doing girl? You're on a ban. Though if you happen to get the yolanda in cerise I will live vicariously through you as I love them too!!!


----------



## ntntgo

mal said:


>


 
Aren't you the pot calling the kettle.....


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh wow love love love the new styles!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jancedtif said:


> OMG!  That last flat that *Jimmy* posted is killing me!  I mean KILLING MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


LOL! I sent out a MASS email to ALL boutiques and got an amazing response about flats! I will have to go through my email and see what others I find.

I really, really played/am playing with the idea of getting the Mous Mous but I am thinking maybe I should use the 650 and buy a pair of heels overseas, but then I do need more flats, since I wear them more? Oh the agony! Maybe I can check to see if anyone else has them overseas.

I do know that a few boutiques were waiting for new shipments so I will see what they send me and post them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, the *shock police* is here! We have an almost-warrant for your almost-purchase!!  Put the phone and shoe down missy! I wanna see both hands in the air!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Thanks* Jimmy *and *Naked*  I thought for sure they would be a bit cheaper than heels? hmmm. what to do ...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think you are paying for the spikes and not necessarily the heel?


----------



## clothingguru

^ ya that makes sense. i really do love them...i usually couldn't justify spending that on flats ...but thinking about how much i love them and also ....that i would probably wear them more than heels i might just plunge  !!! Thanks for the pics jimmy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You should and you are very welcome!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jimmy- I need to watch you! You are getting overtime for enabling lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Am I?! Oh wow! Ok, back to old Jimmy I go!

Maybe it is something in the air! lol


----------



## Noegirl05

It must be... I need to watch myself though because I am doing damage without the enabling


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes you are! I had NOTHING to do with any of your purchases! lol


----------



## Noegirl05

I'm giving you a part now


----------



## maianh_8686

*PANda*  Thanks for posting new pics from St. Honore... I've been wanting those white Frutti Frutti forever... By any chance you know the retail on them?  and how do they fit?? TIA


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noegirl05 said:


> I'm giving you a part now


LOL! Yes you are!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

maianh_8686 said:


> *PANda* Thanks for posting new pics from St. Honore... I've been wanting those white Frutti Frutti forever... By any chance you know the retail on them? and how do they fit?? TIA


 
Around 2k I think


----------



## YaYa3

what other colors do the stingray flats come in?  anyone know?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^So far green and black at St Honore'.Not sure of the other stores.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think madison has like a taupey tan or something


----------



## *Magdalena*

maianh_8686 said:


> *PANda* Thanks for posting new pics from St. Honore... I've been wanting those white Frutti Frutti forever... By any chance you know the retail on them? and how do they fit?? TIA


 

Paris quoted me 1100 Euros(roughly that's around $1500); here in US they are $1995


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, *nakie-dear* and *jimmy!!*


----------



## maianh_8686

Thank you *Naked* and *Magdalena*


----------



## alyssa08

Nico3327 said:


> ^ I saw the Holalita in all black in the Saks Spring magazine I got in the mail last week.


 
yes, nico! thank you. I thought I was going crazy as I couldn't remember where the heck I had seen them.

I want the mous mous flats in roccia! those are super cute. a pair of planets, too... anyone know if they came in black leather? or the price on the planet diams? I'm kind of hesitant to purchase flats because for so much money I feel like they won't last very long. anyone have any input? I have a few pairs of lanvins but they look sturdier than CL flats.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi Girls, does anyone know if the Greissimo pump comes in the Coral "Poppy" suede that the mule comes in?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alyssa I believe the planet diams are 1295. Scp has them so you can verify price there. 

They do come in black leather...scp has them. I think those are 595? Not 100% sure on their price.


----------



## clothingguru

Im so bummed! I emailed Horatio about the "BIG KISS" LAVENDER studded flats and they are completely sold out of 38.5/39/39.5 in all stores for the lavender! >???? I thought they were relatively new?! CRAZY! All tho they did say that they have them in yellow and coral as well...i might have to get the coral


----------



## lilmissb

^ CG I think they've been out for a few months.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ really? I have NEVER seen them before until they were posted to the "new CL's" thread! oh shucks..Im sad  I love lavender!!!! Oh well i got one pair on the way in lavender at least


----------



## *Magdalena*

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi Girls, does anyone know if the Greissimo pump comes in the Coral "Poppy" suede that the mule comes in?


 
not sure, but Madison has them in coral nappa leather


----------



## ashakes

clothingguru said:


> Im so bummed! I emailed Horatio about the "BIG KISS" LAVENDER studded flats and they are completely sold out of 38.5/39/39.5 in all stores for the lavender! >???? I thought they were relatively new?! CRAZY! All tho they did say that they have them in yellow and coral as well...i might have to get the coral



Yeah, they have been out since October and they have been really popular.  Try overseas to see what colors they may have.  I posted pics back then I believe.


----------



## ashakes

honeyspice said:


> Hi ladies! Did the Yolandas come in nude color? I can't seem to find a pic of it ... Or was it camel?  Are they very comfortable?



The Yolanda does come in *nude patent.   *It's at the *Madison* boutique.  I posted pics, but they kind of get lost sometimes.


----------



## ashakes

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques ordered the Fifi in Nude?



Shoe In @ Wynn Las Vegas has these too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Magdalena* said:


> not sure, but Madison has them in coral nappa leather


 
thank you!


----------



## compulsive

FYI, the stingray/shagreen flats are &#8364;413.88 without VAT


----------



## honeyspice

Thank you so much, *ashakes*!  Do you happen to know if the nude Yolanda is the same pinkish nude tone as the VPs?  



ashakes said:


> The Yolanda does come in *nude patent. *It's at the *Madison* boutique. I posted pics, but they kind of get lost sometimes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

clothingguru said:


> Im so bummed! I emailed Horatio about the "BIG KISS" LAVENDER studded flats and they are completely sold out of 38.5/39/39.5 in all stores for the lavender! >???? I thought they were relatively new?! CRAZY! All tho they did say that they have them in yellow and coral as well...i might have to get the coral


They have been out but they got a new shipment a couple weeks ago. You can try to send out a mass email to get a response form one of the boutiques overseas.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi girls I know this is not the right place but I need a quick answer about greissimo do they run big or tts? Thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls I know this is not the right place but I need a quick answer about greissimo do they run big or tts? Thank you!



.5 size big

*Jimmy:* ok i will. thank you so much love!


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls I know this is not the right place but I need a quick answer about greissimo do they run big or tts? Thank you!


 
I got my Greis in my old VP size.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you girls! I'm so excited!


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you girls! I'm so excited!


 
Which greis are you getting?


----------



## karwood

For those of you that are on the waiting list at SCP boutique for the *Nude Patent Bianca*, I called today to get an update when they are arriving. Now, the "estimated" arrival  is scheduled for mid-April.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Really?!!!(Thanks for the info!) Darn i was hoping they would be here soon  Now, just because we are on the wait list...that doesn't mean we get the shoe for sure right? Or how does it work? Never been on the wait list for CL's before. Thanks kar. xo


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> ^^ Really?!!!(Thanks for the info!) Darn i was hoping they would be here soon  Now, just because we are on the wait list...that doesn't mean we get the shoe for sure right? Or how does it work? Never been on the wait list for CL's before. Thanks kar. xo


 
It all depends on how many people are on the list before your name for the specified size you want and how many  shoes they receive in that particular size.  When the shoes arrive, they will call and notify you.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Oh ok. Because i talked to Patrick and he asked me if he could put them through on my credit card as soon as they got them in? So maybe i was the only one listed for that size? Thanks so much for the info KAr! I cant wait for us to get them!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ That probably means you are first or second on the list in your size...


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> ^^ Oh ok. Because i talked to Patrick and he asked me if he could put them through on my credit card as soon as they got them in? So maybe i was the only one listed for that size? Thanks so much for the info KAr! I cant wait for us to get them!



it may be but not necessarily the case.  you can ask for them to check how many people are on the list before you.  if you're 100% sure you want the shoes, go ahead and fill out the customer agreement form to "guarantee" they'll call you... otherwise, they are very good about calling everyone on the list, and if you need pictures sent or anything else prior to committing, they can do that when the shoe arrives.  (helpful for a new style that no one has ever seen before, only stock pics... you don't want to end up getting a shoe you don't want... for example, the FUXIA lizard VPs came and was more RED than fuxia, so people on the list requested pics and a lot of people decided not to get them, if they were really expecting a true fuxia color)... it's just helpful especially since the boutiques do not issue refunds, only exchange or store credit.


----------



## ashakes

honeyspice said:


> Thank you so much, *ashakes*!  Do you happen to know if the nude Yolanda is the same pinkish nude tone as the VPs?



You're welcome. I don't live in NYC nor have I had a chance to get there recently so I have not been able to see them in person.  I would call Madison and they can definitely compare them to previous season nude VPs to see if they have the same pinkish undertone. I have seen the nude patent Fifis from this season and I have also been told they are not as "pink" as they photograph.  So, it's best to check about the Yolandas since they are both technically called "nude patent".  Hope that helps!


----------



## clothingguru

*Noe*: Thanks!!!

*Car*:Oh ok thanks. Yeah i already filled out the customer agreement form with my credit card info and all about 3 weeks-a month ago  Thanks for the info Carlinha! Patrick said he would call me 2 weeks before they get delivered... so ill talk to him then i guess.


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks again *ashakes*!  



ashakes said:


> You're welcome. I don't live in NYC nor have I had a chance to get there recently so I have not been able to see them in person. I would call Madison and they can definitely compare them to previous season nude VPs to see if they have the same pinkish undertone. I have seen the nude patent Fifis from this season and I have also been told they are not as "pink" as they photograph. So, it's best to check about the Yolandas since they are both technically called "nude patent". Hope that helps!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> Which greis are you getting?


 
I am loving the coral nappa leather. Found my size at Madison. If they are still there tomorrow when I call then they were meant to be

Thanks for the update on the Nude Biancas. I REALLY hope they call me because I want them for sure!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

OH MY GAWD!!! I just saw the Cranberry Croc Biancas in the other thread...anybody want to give me about $6000 so I can get them.....? lol


----------



## Noegirl05

^^LOL oh sure why not!


----------



## sara999

pbbbbbbbbbbbt. if scp isn't getting them till mid-april i know st honore is not getting them till then either


----------



## Stephanie***

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I am loving the coral nappa leather. Found my size at Madison. If they are still there tomorrow when I call then they were meant to be
> 
> Thanks for the update on the Nude Biancas. I REALLY hope they call me because I want them for sure!


 
So you'll get both pairs if they are available?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Stephanie*** said:


> So you'll get both pairs if they are available?


 
I'm really trying to justify it b/c I think they are both different and gorgeous! But I need to decide today. Madison has one pair left in my size and no one else has it. what to do what to do.....


----------



## Noegirl05

Do it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Noegirl05 said:


> Do it!


 
lol I think I am, considering I returned 2 pairs this week. It really is just like an _exchange_


----------



## Noegirl05

I agree! Plus really I do NOT think coral and thr nude will overlap at all


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I really think that too, Plus I think I'd wear the Greis casually and dressed up, while the nude would be more dressy then casual. anyway I love them. Ok I'm off to my pilates class and I'll be calling Madison from the car. I will report back. Thanks *Noe! *


----------



## sara999

have fun!!!! good luck w/madison


----------



## Noegirl05

Sooo did you get them???


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone know the price at St. Honore for the Studio 120? I know they're $1895 in the US.  Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Noegirl05 said:


> Sooo did you get them???


 
I spoke to Crystal and they are basically mine. She was busy and I was dealing with some plumming issues. So I'm giving her all the info first thing Monday morning


----------



## Noegirl05

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks *Noe! *


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm really interested in the Lipspikes.  I missed the Ariella Clous and have never been able to find a pair on Ebay, so I'm thrilled that a similar style is being released.  Do we have any additional info on these?

And speaking of studs, the Big Kiss flats are showstoppers, but they really are not very comfortable, even with full gel insoles and heel grips.  I think that the studs are just so closely placed that it makes the shoe really stiff, and there's no way around that.  If I had it to do over again, I _*might*_ have given more consideration to the studded VP rather than the Big Kiss, just due to that comfort issue.


----------



## sumnboutme

^i agree re: Big Kiss flats...they hurt like a mofo


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## Noegirl05

Lol sun!!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

hehehe, they do!  it's coz the material is really stiff and the trim is patent...


----------



## clothingguru

samhainophobia said:


> And speaking of studs, t*he Big Kiss flats are showstoppers,* but they really are not very comfortable, even with full gel insoles and heel grips.  I think that the studs are just so closely placed that it makes the shoe really stiff, and there's no way around that.  If I had it to do over again, I _*might*_ have given more consideration to the studded VP rather than the Big Kiss, just due to that comfort issue.





> *sumnboutme: *hehehe, they do! it's coz the material is really stiff and the trim is patent...



How did they run? TTS? Im getting them and i havent tried them on. Im not concerned about comfort...i love them too much to give them up! And one more thing did you see them in lilac and coral? And if so which did you like better? Thanks SO much! xo


----------



## ailoveresale

Does anyone have the Mater Claudes?  I'd like to hear thoughts re:style, comfort, etc... am considering them for my next pair.  Thanks!


----------



## jancedtif

What colors are out for the Miss Boxe?  TIA!


----------



## Stephanie***

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I spoke to Crystal and they are basically mine. She was busy and I was dealing with some plumming issues. So I'm giving her all the info first thing Monday morning


 
congrats!!!


----------



## Nico3327

Check the "lower heeled CLs" thread - a couple women posted pictures and info on the mater claudes in there.



ailoveresale said:


> Does anyone have the Mater Claudes? I'd like to hear thoughts re:style, comfort, etc... am considering them for my next pair. Thanks!


----------



## shockboogie

ailoveresale said:


> Does anyone have the Mater Claudes?  I'd like to hear thoughts re:style, comfort, etc... am considering them for my next pair.  Thanks!



I tried them on at Saks the other day and was disappointed on how they looked on me. They weren't flattering at all and felt extremely low. They were comfy yes but even my dh who wanted me to get some lower everyday CLs thought they were just "meh..." and not stunning in any way. Maybe it's just me. It might work for you though but it definitely was a no go for me.


----------



## guccigal07

My mom just bought the Mater Claudes!

They come in nude and black at Neiman Marcus.

I think some boutiques did them in camel and various places in red!


----------



## sumnboutme

clothingguru said:


> How did they run? TTS? Im getting them and i havent tried them on. Im not concerned about comfort...i love them too much to give them up! And one more thing did you see them in lilac and coral? And if so which did you like better? Thanks SO much! xo



i only saw black and lilac.. the ones i tried on were 0.5 size bigger than my US size (which is the size I take in flats)...


----------



## sara999

i believe kittenslingerie has mater claudes!


----------



## ailoveresale

Thank you *Nico3327*, *shockboogie*, *guccigal09*, and *sara999*!  I found the posts in the lower heels section and sounds like it's a mixed bag of opinions.  I tried them at the CL boutique a few weeks ago, I'm going to go back and try them again.  I like the low heel with the platform, but I agree, at first I thought it looked a little out of proportion.  So we'll see how it goes.  Thanks!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Karwood and clothingguru..i'm also on the waitlist for the nude patent biancas and was wondering what size you plan on getting?Do you know if they run tts or should i opt for a half size down? What to do? i am a size 6 in CL..any suggestions from anyone who is more experienced with the bianca sizing? Thank you in advance


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ You need to go down at least a half size


----------



## ilovetoshop

Thanks Noegirl05 that i was thinking as well just to be safe!


----------



## clothingguru

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^ You need to go down at least a half size


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


>



do u by chance know the smallest that will be available in the nude patent biancas? If I remember correctly, someone said the smallest available size will be a 5.5? But if i end up having to size a whole size down, i dunno if they are available in a size 5...


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> do u by chance know the smallest that will be available in the nude patent biancas? If I remember correctly, someone said the smallest available size will be a 5.5? But if i end up having to size a whole size down, i dunno if they are available in a size 5...



hmmm. im not too sure! I would email one of the boutiques thats going to be carying them. aka SCP or St.Honore boutique and ask just to be sure


----------



## clothingguru

sumnboutme said:


> i only saw black and lilac.. the ones i tried on were 0.5 size bigger than my US size (which is the size I take in flats)...




THANK YOU SO MUCH! So if you could hlep me out with one more thing...i dont own any CL flats once so ever and i am normally TTS 39 in his heels. Would you suggest i go .5 size bigger or TTS in these? Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ilovetoshop said:


> Karwood and clothingguru..i'm also on the waitlist for the nude patent biancas and was wondering what size you plan on getting?Do you know if they run tts or should i opt for a half size down? What to do? i am a size 6 in CL..any suggestions from anyone who is more experienced with the bianca sizing? Thank you in advance


 
I'm on the waitlist too, definitely you need to go down 1/2 a size or even a full size. I can't wait till we get them!


----------



## sumnboutme

clothingguru said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! So if you could hlep me out with one more thing...i dont own any CL flats once so ever and i am normally TTS 39 in his heels. Would you suggest i go .5 size bigger or TTS in these? Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!



i'm a US 7 and old VP size 37, new VP size 36.5, Luly 36.5 and my Rosella flats are 37.5 and the Big Kiss Flats I tried on were also 37.5...hope that helps!


----------



## clothingguru

sumnboutme said:


> i'm a US 7 and old VP size 37, new VP size 36.5, Luly 36.5 and my Rosella flats are 37.5 and the Big Kiss Flats I tried on were also 37.5...hope that helps!



THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH! ok so then i should get a 39.5 in my case  .5 size bigger than TTS  Thank you thank you! xx


----------



## guccigal07

I received the silver/pewter fifi yesterday. They are such a sexy yet comfy shoe


----------



## clothingguru

^^ yay! post pics~!


----------



## Noegirl05

Gucci I would like to see them as well... I am thinking about the black ones!


----------



## Marisa783

Does anyone know if the Annees Folles are available anywhere yet?  TIA!


----------



## Noegirl05

Marisa~ Not yet they are a fall 2010 shoe so sometime after mid may...


----------



## Marisa783

Thanks Noe!  I was under the assumption that they were a spring collection shoe since they are on the CL website with the spring collection.


----------



## Noegirl05

hmmm I'm not sure on page 62 of this thread it was stated they haven't been released yet and were a fall shoe


----------



## carlinha

no sweeties the ANNEES FOLLES are indeed a spring/summer 2010 shoe... just has not arrived yet!  stay tuned!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Oh good at least someone knows!!!! I just went off what I read thanks for letting me know C!!!


----------



## carlinha

^none of the US Boutiques are getting them though.... i don't know about the department stores!

(i have no idea what absurdity possessed the buyers when they decided not to get this shoe??? )


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ I agree!!!! They are amazing I wonder why NONE of the boutiques are getting them! I guess I will be ordering overseas... gotta see what the price will be!


----------



## compulsive

I believe NM will be receiving the Annees Folles. I remember seeing it in the book or whatever. I really want to know how much they're going to be though.


----------



## compulsive

My NM SA says that only 4 stores will be getting the Annees Folles and that they should be arriving any day now! And the price is $1095.


----------



## Noegirl05

Damn $1095!!!! Hmmm I need to think on this!!! Thanks compulsive!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ YAY!!!!!!Thank you *compulsive*!!! i had no idea it was only 4 stores! wow!


----------



## clothingguru

if anyone were to take a guess would you say that the Annees Folles run TTS? Because the heel isnt that high?


----------



## Noegirl05

Yeah I would say so however some do size down in d'orsay styles


----------



## clothingguru

^^ thanks Noe!


----------



## samhainophobia

sumnboutme said:


> i only saw black and lilac.. the ones i tried on were 0.5 size bigger than my US size (which is the size I take in flats)...



I also went 0.5 size up from my US size.  I have them in black.  I haven't seen either lilac or coral in person, but from the pictures I've seen I like lilac better.


----------



## clothingguru

^^thank you cheeka! i got the lilac ones!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can anyone ID these sneakers for me?  I want to get them for my guy for his birthday in July (hopefully it won't take me that long to find them!)

http://jerrylorenzo.blogspot.com/2010/03/christian-louboutin-gold-sneakers.html


----------



## meaghan<3

Duke...thanks for bringing  mens CLs up!  I am looking for the black sneakers with the black studs...i saw them online somewhere and i NEED to buy these for DBF!! 

http://www.theurbangent.com/

photos at the bottom!!


----------



## honeyspice

^^ Oh my those are cool sneakers!  LOVE IT! 
Btw, are the cosmo python men sneakers available in store? I remember someone posted the picture a while ago that's from a blog.


----------



## ashakes

Dukeprincess said:


> Can anyone ID these sneakers for me?  I want to get them for my guy for his birthday in July (hopefully it won't take me that long to find them!)
> 
> http://jerrylorenzo.blogspot.com/2010/03/christian-louboutin-gold-sneakers.html



You may want to double check if they are unisex, etc., but I am fairly certain they are called *Rantus Woman Flat*.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *Asha!*


----------



## ashakes

meaghan<3 said:


> Duke...thanks for bringing  mens CLs up!  I am looking for the black sneakers with the black studs...i saw them online somewhere and i NEED to buy these for DBF!!
> 
> http://www.theurbangent.com/
> 
> photos at the bottom!!



These???

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0HAJ

They are the Louis studded sneakers I believe.

Also available at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492717153&bmUID=1268069810663&ev19=1:21


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Asha ... where do they carry the ones with the mesh? I want them


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffery in ATL has two men's/sneakers styles and NM online had the black studded sneaker/hi top.


----------



## Dukeprincess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Asha ... where do they carry the ones with the mesh? I want them


 
I checked the official website and it looks like they are in France.


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Asha ... where do they carry the ones with the mesh? I want them


You're welcome Duke! 

I would just e-mail one of the boutiques. I don't pay attention to the sneakers. Sorry!


----------



## ashakes

Dukeprincess said:


> I checked the official website and it looks like they are in France.



They just get quotes from SAs at all of the stores on the merchandise. It doesn't mean they are the only ones that have it. I know many of the boutiques have men's things, but my guess is the West Hollywood store, NYC, and Miami have the best selection for them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

ashakes said:


> They just get quotes from SAs at all of the stores on the merchandise. It doesn't mean they are the only ones that have it. I know many of the boutiques have men's things, but my guess is the West Hollywood store, NYC, and Miami have the best selection for them.


 
Oooh thanks for the intel!  If I buy him these sneakers for his birthday, then I expect some python or lizard for mine!


----------



## sumnboutme

ashakes said:


> These???
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0HAJ
> 
> They are the Louis studded sneakers I believe.
> 
> Also available at Saks:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492717153&bmUID=1268069810663&ev19=1:21



FYI, these are women's sizes....check the stores for men's sizes


----------



## ashakes

Dukeprincess said:


> Can anyone ID these sneakers for me?  I want to get them for my guy for his birthday in July (hopefully it won't take me that long to find them!)
> 
> http://jerrylorenzo.blogspot.com/2010/03/christian-louboutin-gold-sneakers.html





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Asha ... where do they carry the ones with the mesh? I want them



One of my SAs said *Miami* has them. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh thanks for the intel!  If I buy him these sneakers for his birthday, then I expect some python or lizard for mine!



Right? Sounds like a plan!



sumnboutme said:


> FYI, these are women's sizes....check the stores for men's sizes



Ha, yeah. I knew that since they were listed under Women's Shoes. I was just providing the links more so b/c it had the name of the shoe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *Asha!*


----------



## guccigal07

nude patent biancas are in Vegas!

does anyone have a pic by the way?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *GG*!  Here's *Madamelizaking* in hers:  http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...outique-of-loubie-438148-15.html#post12501172


----------



## tivogirl

guccigal07 said:


> nude patent biancas are in Vegas!
> 
> does anyone have a pic by the way?



OMG! I will be there next weekend! Hope they last!


----------



## guccigal07

i would call if I were you. I was on a list....I am excited


----------



## sara999

i wonder if st honore will get theirs in!?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Has anybody tried the troisronds yet? I'm loving them in the 70 and the 100 mm heels. Any body have fit recommendations yet and are they sturdy?


----------



## clothingguru

i just called vegas and asked about the nude bianca's and they said that all their sizes are taken on the wait list. 

Glad in on the wait list at SCP- but i just called them as well and they havent gotten them and still havent heard word of _exactly_ when they are coming...ex


----------



## tivogirl

*clothingguru* Thanks for saving me the call. Bummer, though!


----------



## clothingguru

^ yes but dont give up! still check when you go because they might have people on the waitlist that dont buy them/ payment doesnt go through, etc. 

Sorry to be bearer of bad news


----------



## tivogirl

^ Oh don't you worry. I'm hitting the boutique no matter what! Also Shoe Inn, Barney's, etc etc etc. No CL will go unturned in Vegas when I am there!


----------



## Noegirl05

St. Honore will most likely be next week as they get shipments every wednesday. Hope so!


----------



## clothingguru

tivo: haha thats dedication! love it!


----------



## gymangel812

ok i need a pair of nude patent biancas, how do i go about getting a pair before they sell out? is it only boutiques that are going to stock them? i'm in nyc right now, where could i go to at least get on the waiting list? should i check with the boutiques? any good SAs? sorry for all the questions... i really need the shoes lol


----------



## babyb0o

do you think the frutti fruttis will make it to sales? or are they selling out already? i cant stop thinking about them!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

My Nude Patent Biancas are getting delivered tomorrow (Saturday delivery) I will promise to post pics asap!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> My Nude Patent Biancas are getting delivered tomorrow (Saturday delivery) I will promise to post pics asap!!!!


 

Oh I can't wait to see! SCP needs to get their shipment now!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh I can't wait to see! SCP needs to get their shipment now!!!!



ITA SCP WHERE ARE THE NUDE'S?!!!!!! 

*adctd:* I cant wait to see!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

gymangel812 said:


> ok i need a pair of nude patent biancas, how do i go about getting a pair before they sell out? is it only boutiques that are going to stock them? i'm in nyc right now, where could i go to at least get on the waiting list? should i check with the boutiques? any good SAs? sorry for all the questions... i really need the shoes lol





Maybe call SCP and talk to reghan to get on their waiting list. Remeber though these lists have been going for a while so you still may not get them! Right now I only know of boutiques getting them. Oh and st. Honore in Paris has a waiting list for them also. Rheana is a great SA there. Hope this helps


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Ladies here's a pic of the Bianca Nude Patent arrived Saturday Delivery from Las Vegas , sorry I'm super slammed with kids and all I will promise to post modeling pics of them and also a few more reveals later tonight


----------



## jancedtif

^ Congrats!  I can't wait to see the modeling shots!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats again *adct *I can't wait to see them with outfits!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you ladies for  here are a few pics as promised of the Bianca in Nude , the lighting was kind of bad and my feet were really swolen as we took the pics around midnight last night , lol
First 2 pics were taken without flash and the last 2 pics of the Bianca were taken with flash my avitar pics are of my Biancas from left to right 
Black Patent, Maron Glaze , Nude Patent & Beige Nappa


----------



## rdgldy

I love all your biancas.


----------



## tivogirl

Okay, that does it. I officially NEED a pair of Biancas! Six days to Vegas... (Nobody in my entire state carries CLs, so a trip to "Vegas" is really a trip to the boutique, Shoe Inn and Barney's!)


----------



## TwiggyStar

^^ Gorgeous biancas!! Your nudes look great on you!!


----------



## brintee

Ladies, where can I find Coral Bananas? I cant remember and I didnt know where to post this. TIA


----------



## jancedtif

^Crickets


----------



## ikaesmallz

*adctd* your biancas are gorgeous!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

brintee said:


> Ladies, where can I find Coral Bananas? I cant remember and I didnt know where to post this. TIA



I saw a a few pairs at Neimuns Palo Alto & also Neimuns San Francisco last week!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *jan*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*adctd- *they are so gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## guccigal07

wow! can't wait for mine. What color nude is it? Is there a number on the box?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Adctd*, your nudes are gorgeous!! I especially love the shot of all your biancas lined up in a row. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovetoshop

adctd2onlnshpng -Love love the biancas they look fab on your nice tanned legs ..can't wait to get mine! BTW if anyone is looking for a pair and your size is 6.5, Las vegas has one left so hurry and call now before it's gone and trust me they will sell today i'm sure!


----------



## gymangel812

ilovetoshop said:


> adctd2onlnshpng -Love love the biancas they look fab on your nice tanned legs ..can't wait to get mine! BTW if anyone is looking for a pair and your size is 6.5, Las vegas has one left so hurry and call now before it's gone and trust me they will sell today i'm sure!


they are no longer available...


----------



## tivogirl

Congrats *gymangel812*! I almost called, but when I tried on Biancas on our last trip I needed a 36 rather than my usual (VP/Simple) 36.5. I'll just take my chances and hope it was meant to be. At this point, I'd take just about any color!


----------



## clothingguru

brintee said:


> Ladies, where can I find Coral Bananas? I cant remember and I didnt know where to post this. TIA



www.saksfifthavenue.com   Thats where i got mine


----------



## brintee

Thanks! 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I saw a a few pairs at Neimuns Palo Alto & also Neimuns San Francisco last week!


----------



## alyssa08

has anyone tried on the quepi reci? I need them badly. also, other places to purchase other than barneys? I always try and avoid tax if I can, of course


----------



## LavenderIce

brintee said:


> Ladies, where can I find Coral Bananas? I cant remember and I didnt know where to post this. TIA


 


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I saw a a few pairs at Neimuns Palo Alto & also Neimuns San Francisco last week!


 
I also saw them on display at NM LV last week.



alyssa08 said:


> has anyone tried on the quepi reci? I need them badly. also, other places to purchase other than barneys? I always try and avoid tax if I can, of course


 
I tried them on.  They really look much better on than in the stock pics.  You could go with your old or new VP size.  I've only seen them at Barneys.


----------



## alyssa08

thanks lavender. I love them in grey and saw the tan on lauren conrad. they are adorable!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *lav*!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I hope this is the right place to ask. Are the classic espadrille styles (Menorca, Formentera, Ibiza, etc) still in production?


----------



## Elise499

WWD posted a picture of the new Pigalle from the fall collection


----------



## tivogirl

^ Ow! I would hurt myself on those bad boys!


----------



## Ayala

Ooooo I want those...who cares if I can't walk in them?  I would just sit and stare at my feet all day.


----------



## compulsive

Need. The. Grey. Ones. NOW!


----------



## kett

Oh. My. GOD. Those are incredible. Hand them over and no one gets hurt.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Elise499 said:


> WWD posted a picture of the new Pigalle from the fall collection



i die!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Are there anyone on the waitlist for the nude biancas at the Madison boutique? And if so, do you find the SA's to be very helpful? Everytime i have called to inquire about the wait list I can't seem to get an answer to see what my chances are..


----------



## compulsive

^ I haven't heard about Madison getting the Nude Biancas. AFAIK, SCP & St. Honore are supposed to be receiving them and have a quite a long waitlist. Las Vegas just received their shipment the other day but are completely sold out now.


----------



## clothingguru

OMGOODNESS!!!! Those spiked piggies are TDF!!!!!!! Ill take one in in grey/silver plz!


----------



## dreachick2384

Holy hell I need those spiked black piggies! How much are they? Roughly? So I can die cuz I can't buy them prob....


----------



## Ayala

dreachick2384 said:


> Holy hell I need those spiked black piggies! How much are they? Roughly? So I can die cuz I can't buy them prob....



Yeah we might as well stop daydreaming...any approximate price please?


----------



## dreachick2384

Yeah, I mean, is that strass I see? So what, 2k at least?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ are they strass and spikes? If so that's definately over 2k


----------



## Noegirl05

They are strassed and spikes! I estimate 2500-3500 or so


----------



## LavenderIce

The Pigalle Strass was over $3K last year, so I cannot imagine they would be less next season.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lavenderice said:


> the pigalle strass was over $3k last year, so i cannot imagine they would be less next season.


 
ita.


----------



## Ayala

I kept trying to get a bigger look at the pic to tell if that was strass or the fabric pattern.  Oh well, $3k isn't happening.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm pretty sure I'd stab myself in the ankle with those.


----------



## mrsb74

hee hee me too 



samhainophobia said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd stab myself in the ankle with those.


----------



## *Magdalena*

samhainophobia said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd stab myself in the ankle with those.


 
 me, too! thank God I am not feeling those!  the spikes are way tooooooo long


----------



## lilmissb

Love those pigalles but I'm bad enough with normal heels. Like some other ladies I'd probably spike myself!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Ugh. Well, outta my price range. That's that for that!


----------



## indypup

NOT a fan of those spikes... I would kill myself in them.  Forget stabbing an ankle, I'd lose a foot!


----------



## Noegirl05

Those are some bright freds!!!! geez lol


----------



## CMP86

I almost want the green freds to wear to Sounders games.


----------



## alyssa08

^^ that would be sweet! get them


----------



## jancedtif

My goodness the yellow Big Kiss flats are so cute!!


----------



## ntntgo

ilovetoshop said:


> Are there anyone on the waitlist for the nude biancas at the Madison boutique? And if so, do you find the SA's to be very helpful? Everytime i have called to inquire about the wait list I can't seem to get an answer to see what my chances are..


 
The sales reps at Madison aren't helpful at all.  When I need something from Madison, I have my SAs at Horatio get them for me.  I refuse to deal with them.

Also, you have to stalk when you're on a wait list because unless you have a great relationship with your SA or the store mgr, they bump people for their best clients who can call and get right to the top.  So, don't give up.  Just keep stalking if you really want a shoe.


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know how much these will be/are?


----------



## sara999

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the new freds. but next time i buy any i'm going up ONE FULL SIZE. my current ones still kill me


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi girls, 
I called SCP today and spoke to Jordan, He said that they are in the process of consolidating the Nude Patent Bianca waitlist, they are going to call people to see who is still interested. He said they wont be getting them for a few months, because they are actually on their fall order.

just wanted to share


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls,
> I called SCP today and spoke to Jordan, He said that they are in the process of consolidating the Nude Patent Bianca waitlist, they are going to call people to see who is still interested. He said they wont be getting them for a few months, because they are actually on their fall order.
> 
> just wanted to share


A few months?!!!! Crazy! They told me April! boo im sad. Oh well that gives me more money for something else i want . Thats crazy because vegas got theirs in already?! Oh well. Thanks for the update Dez!


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls,
> I called SCP today and spoke to Jordan, He said that they are in the process of consolidating the Nude Patent Bianca waitlist, they are going to call people to see who is still interested. He said they wont be getting them for a few months, because they are actually on their fall order.
> 
> just wanted to share


 
Thank *Dez *for the update. I had heard rumors that they were not getting their delivery until late this summer. I was hoping to get them before summer, but clearly that won't be happening.  On the other hand, at least I have my beige nappa leather Biancas to wear for the upcoming warm seasons.


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone know who carries the FiFi in black nappa?


----------



## alyssa08

hirshleifer's does. email penney! I believe her email is penney@hirshleifers.com


----------



## ilovetoshop

Does anyone know if SCP boutique will let you do an exchange if it's been over the 10 days? Curious to know..finally I'll be getting the VP in nude in the right size but i already purchased the nude yolandas which i love but I also want the VPs as well cause it's a better match for my skintone and the yolandas are still new in the box so i wonder if i can exchange it.I don't mind keeping it but I also am on the waitlist for the biancas and that will be three pair of nudes..what to do?


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Depends, if you have a good sa you regularly work with, they may let you.


----------



## ilovetoshop

Your right...I'm just gonna have to take my chances and see..the yolandas was my very first purchase and i find myself wanting more and more but it's breaking the bank at the rate I'm going.lol..and this awesome forum doesn't help my growing addiction but love it soo much! Everyone on here has been such great help with anything and appreciate all of you! Happy Easter


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> Thank *Dez *for the update. I had heard rumors that they were not getting their delivery until late this summer. I was hoping to get them before summer, but clearly that won't be happening. On the other hand, at least I have my beige nappa leather Biancas to wear for the upcoming warm seasons.


 
*kar, *I was REALLY hoping to have them for most of the summer, but I will patiently wait as long as I eventually get them!


----------



## tivogirl

I was in Vegas this weekend and the boutique was completely out of Biancas except for a few sizes of black patent (I know they had at least a 36 b/c I tried them on, again) and they had one pair in the dark brown napa in a 36. GORGEOUS color, btw! 

Barney's at the Palazzo shops also had a beautiful plum color Bianca in a 38 out on the floor, but I didn't inquire about other sizes or colors there.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ were the plum Biancas at Barneys patent, leather or suede? thanks, *tivo*!


----------



## tivogirl

*surlygirl*, they were non-patent napa leather and really a beautiful color. I've never seen a purple in flat napa before, even in pics. They were a dark plum, almost brown. They were there Saturday afternoon!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *tivo*! I'm Bianca crazy and looking for another colorway!


----------



## tivogirl

My pleasure *surlygirl*. This color would be a fantastic staple. It's conservative enough you could even wear it with work clothes depending on your office environment, but obviously the Bianca shape is still there!


----------



## rdgldy

nice, *surly*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Go get it *surly!* The plum colour would be divine!


----------



## Stephanie***

JUST WOW!!!
ROMAINE 140 







     

I  the color!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

^^^Those are beautiful and love the color as well!


----------



## guccigal07

re-order of black patent biancas at Madison....


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

So sorry everyone I haven't been on this particular thread ever since the last time I posted on here I've been posting on the other thread but I got a call from SCP I think they got their shipment of Nude Patent Biancas? I was also on the wait list over there but I had already gotten them. So anyone looking for it call SCP!!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> So sorry everyone I haven't been on this particular thread ever since the last time I posted on here I've been posting on the other thread but I got a call from SCP I think they got their shipment of Nude Patent Biancas? I was also on the wait list over there but I had already gotten them. So anyone looking for it call SCP!!!



I just spoke with Jordan and he said they have not received them yet..I was on the waitlist as well but was told it would be a lil longer than expected..so took my name off cuz I scored a pair from Madison!! can't wait to get them!! Finalllyy..


----------



## gymangel812

ilovetoshop said:


> I just spoke with Jordan and he said they have not received them yet..I was on the waitlist as well but was told it would be a lil longer than expected..so took my name off cuz I scored a pair from Madison!! can't wait to get them!! Finalllyy..


when i spoke with reagan at scp she said they wouldn't be getting them until may or july.


----------



## clothingguru

*ilovetoshop & Addicted*: What size were you guys on the wait list for? 

I was called as well, i was told that they were calling to update the wait list to see who was still interested and who wasn't so they could cross some poeple off and give everyone a better idea of where they were on the list etc.

P.s. they are getting 2 shipments in i was told. And i was also told that they wouldn't get their shipment for a couple months and that they weren't sure exactly when yet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

why wasn't I called????:cry:


----------



## clothingguru

^^ they are still calling people till the end of the week!!!! dont worry cheeka! They will call you


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh thanks hun! they better before I go stalker on them! nothing is keeping me from these nude babies!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They're still open! Call them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *naked!!!*


----------



## ilovetoshop

i was on the waitlist for 5.5 at SCP and Madison but I got word from Madison that they have been charged and shipped today! SCP still hasn't received them yet tho~


----------



## clothingguru

^^Thank you! Darn i wanted to see if you were my size and dropped off the wait list. LOL!  I only have 1 person before me on the waitlist (i wonder who?) so i know ill get a pair BUT i want the first bunch pair!!!! hehe.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

clothingguru said:


> ^^ they are still calling people till the end of the week!!!! dont worry cheeka! They will call you



I was on the wait list for size 9  I hope you get them soon clothingguru they are one of my favorite pairs ever  Congrats to everyone who were able to score they are really really beautiful!!! 
update on the Hardwick Banana- I've been sooooo busy with work and all I haven't been able to take a really close look but I did today and theres drak yellow goldish glue on the tip of the peep toe Im afraid to try to take it off myself.


----------



## Canarybling

I want nude bianca's


----------



## clothingguru

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I was on the wait list for size 9  I hope you get them soon clothingguru they are one of my favorite pairs ever  Congrats to everyone who were able to score they are really really beautiful!!!
> update on the Hardwick Banana- I've been sooooo busy with work and all I haven't been able to take a really close look but I did today and theres drak yellow goldish glue on the tip of the peep toe Im afraid to try to take it off myself.



OMG ok i had the same thing on mine!!!!! I dont know if it was yellow goldish but it was glue for sure and i had 3 spots like that!!!!!! I peeled it off and it was fine...BUT i also had a piece of the skin start to peel off!!!! I havent even worn them yet once! AND the skin is starting the crinkle on one side of the shoe...eek. I think it will all stop when i spray protect them with aristocrat ?!!!!! HOPEFULLY! 

P.S. you havent shown us them yet have you? I dont remember seeing them!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Yay I spoke to someone and confirmed! It was either Monica or Monique? Does anyone know that SA? I want to make sure I know the right name lol


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Yay I spoke to someone and confirmed! It was either Monica or Monique? Does anyone know that SA? I want to make sure I know the right name lol



Monica...she's my SA


----------



## elfgirl

clothingguru said:


> OMG ok i had the same thing on mine!!!!! I dont know if it was yellow goldish but it was glue for sure and i had 3 spots like that!!!!!! I peeled it off and it was fine...BUT i also had a piece of the skin start to peel off!!!! I havent even worn them yet once! AND the skin is starting the crinkle on one side of the shoe...eek. *I think it will all stop when i spray protect them with aristocrat ?!!!!! HOPEFULLY!*
> 
> P.S. you havent shown us them yet have you? I dont remember seeing them!!!!



Yes, it should!  You should go ahead and condition them ASAP, especially if you're running the heat in the house a lot.  Furnace heat can make the air dry and dry them out faster.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *sum*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you *Glothingguru & Elfgirl *for your advice and feedback. Yeah I just took these pics and I would never walk outta there with it looking like this , this must have happened while in my house. I am going to call them asap and try to get a refund because $1100.00 is a lot of money to spend on a pair of shoes that I don't know and will not now how to take care of. This is my very first skin all my shoes are either suede, patent or leather. I am terrified of the skin crumpling or drying out these have to last me "forever" that's the only way I can justify paying $1100.00 for a pair of shoes. I am even more terrified to spray something or apply something on it. It's really sad because this is probably the sexiest shoe ever my hubby loved it.  The glue is starting to leak out in also another part of the shoe and I haven't even worn them yet :cry:


----------



## alyssa08

ugh, that sucks adctd! if you really love them, you should try and find your size in a new pair. they are gorgeous shoes but that glue is awful looking.


----------



## karwood

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you *Glothingguru & Elfgirl *for your advice and feedback. Yeah I just took these pics and I would never walk outta there with it looking like this , this must have happened while in my house. I am going to call them asap and try to get a refund because $1100.00 is a lot of money to spend on a pair of shoes that I don't know and will not now how to take care of. This is my very first skin all my shoes are either suede, patent or leather. I am terrified of the skin crumpling or drying out these have to last me "forever" that's the only way I can justify paying $1100.00 for a pair of shoes. I am even more terrified to spray something or apply something on it. It's really sad because this is probably the sexiest shoe ever my hubby loved it.  The glue is starting to leak out in also another part of the shoe and I haven't even worn them yet :cry:


 
The glue just suddenly started oozing from the seams of the shoes?!?!? I have never seen or heard of anything like this before, esp. with CL shoes. Have you called and checked to see if you can exchange/replace them for another pair? Or are they all sold out? Sorry this is happening to your Bananas


----------



## carlinha

oh my gosh *adctd*!   where did you buy those from???  i have never seen that happen before.  have you worn them outside yet?  i would call whichever store you purchased from to get a refund ASAP!


----------



## carlinha

now for you SUPER HIGH HEEL and STUD lovers out there - coming for fall 2010, alti 160mm spikes!
(photo courtesy of *Baggaholic* and David - Miami manager )


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> now for you SUPER HIGH HEEL and STUD lovers out there - coming for fall 2010, alti 160mm spikes!


 
NOW that is what I call TOTALLY FIERCE!!!!!!


----------



## brintee

Holy Macaroni!


----------



## compulsive

OH. EM. GEE.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I got these from Footcandy  . *Clothingguru* said it's happening to her pair also so I think it might have something to do with the skin? or maybe this batch. I don't know I am afraid to ever buy something like this "watersnake, snake, eel etc" I'm a little stressed out because I paid cash for them and the return policy is if you order them online you have 30 days for a refund but if you buy them in the store you only get store credit :cry::cry: and that's because I was so impatient I didn't want to wait a day for them to be shipped. I drove an hour away picked them up and got 2 tickets doing so (parking ticket & jay walking)   I sent them an email with the pictures and I tried calling but no answer. I am so hoping I can get a refund. I haven't worn them yet I was planning on wearing them this weekend


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

karwood said:


> NOW that is what I call TOTALLY FIERCE!!!!!!




WOWZERS  Omg I think I would break my ankles lol, that would be a pretty sight though me in these carrying my 1 year old. lol I love them so hotttttt Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## kett

adctd2onlnshpng - that is so sad! That glue looks horrible. Hopefully you can get a refund because that is unacceptable. 

Now... alti 160 spikes! I need those in my life this very instant.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

FOR THE LOVE OF SHOE GODS! :girlwhack: and every other smilie I can use to describe what I feel right now!!!! I have to start saving my pennies RIGHT NOW!!

Details PLEASE and thank you!!!!!



carlinha said:


> now for you SUPER HIGH HEEL and STUD lovers out there - coming for fall 2010, alti 160mm spikes!
> (photo courtesy of *Baggaholic* and David - Miami manager )


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Jimmy I could so see you rocking those!!!! CAN WE SAY HOT!!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I got these from Footcandy  . *Clothingguru* said it's happening to her pair also so I think it might have something to do with the skin? or maybe this batch. I don't know I am afraid to ever buy something like this "watersnake, snake, eel etc" I'm a little stressed out because I paid cash for them and the return policy is if you order them online you have 30 days for a refund but if you buy them in the store you only get store credit :cry::cry: and that's because I was so impatient I didn't want to wait a day for them to be shipped. I drove an hour away picked them up and got 2 tickets doing so (parking ticket & jay walking)   I sent them an email with the pictures and I tried calling but no answer. I am so hoping I can get a refund. I haven't worn them yet I was planning on wearing them this weekend




*adctd* I'm so sorry this is happening to you. You should be able to get a refund since this is their problem selling you a fault product.  May i ask which Footcandy store is this?  There's one in Santa Clara but I know they don't carry CLs... Maybe you could try calling other store in the area to see if they will be able to do a refund for you since they're all under the same system??  Best of luck for you dear!

*Carla* Thank you for posting hun.  Those Altis pump are sooooo fierce!!! I want them NOW


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noe - I have to have them!! All of my spending rules will be broken. Already on the list! lol I cannot think of any other shoe, except for Jaws, Watersnake ADs, Hardwick Banana's, oh and some gold pythons too! lol You know what I mean though! 

Carla - Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Noe - I have to have them!! All of my spending rules will be broken. Already on the list! lol I cannot think of any other shoe, except for Jaws, Watersnake ADs, Hardwick Banana's, oh and some gold pythons too! lol You know what I mean though!



:lolots:

Honey I already know!!!! I can't wait for you to get them!!!!!!!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## carlinha

ok... ummmm... and JUST WHEN i thought it couldn't get better (cuz the alti's are hot but y'all know closed toe pumps are not my thing)...

may i present...

*LADY PEEP SPIKE.* 
egad


----------



## LavenderIce

*carlinha*--you shouldn't be in trouble.  You have the studded VPs.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> ok... ummmm... and JUST WHEN i thought it couldn't get better (cuz the alti's are hot but y'all know closed toe pumps are not my thing)...
> 
> may i present...
> 
> *LADY PEEP SPIKE.*
> egad


 


OH LAWDY!!! These are  TOTALLY and FABULOUSLY MORE FIERCE!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh goodness! Those look like they could be 180s. I will stick with the Alti's!


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Noe - I have to have them!! All of my spending rules will be broken. Already on the list! lol I cannot think of any other shoe, except for Jaws, Watersnake ADs, Hardwick Banana's, oh and some gold pythons too! lol You know what I mean though!
> 
> Carla - Thanks for posting!!!!!



Does anyone know what the cost is going to be?  I know I was saving for lizard, but...the lizard can WAIT.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elf - When I spoke with Nathalie she did not know. She said she would call to let me know the price and the sizing as soon as she found out. She and I are the same size, so I am really depending on her! lol When I get more info I will post if someone has not already posted. 

Maybe Carla or Baggs can chime in on the details. But, if I had to guess I would say about $1300-$1500 (at least that's what I am hoping for!), since the VPs were 995??


----------



## surlygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF SHOE GODS! :girlwhack: and every other smilie I can use to describe what I feel right now!!!! I have to start saving my pennies RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Details PLEASE and thank you!!!!!



everything that *jimmy * said! must. have. this. shoe!!! :nuts


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> elf - When I spoke with Nathalie she did not know. She said she would call to let me know the price and the sizing as soon as she found out. She and I are the same size, so I am really depending on her! lol
> 
> Maybe Carla or Baggs can chime in on the details. But, if I had to guess I would say about $1300-$1500, since the VPs were 995??



Thank you, *Jimmy*!  Ooooh, I hope we all can manage to snag a pair!  I think I'm making noises only dogs can hear LOL!  The money I had set aside for the SO/lizard VPs has just been re-purposed.   Did you say they're already doing a waiting list?

(I am |--| this close to Kermit flail, just so you know. )


----------



## lilmissb

Wow I hope you get that fixed pronto *adctd!*

Oh geez, I think I'll have to cave in and get some spikes....  Now that's a shoe I do actually like in spikes....oh god, then there's the peep toed version....which one to get?


----------



## alyssa08

wow, I think those alti spikes are gonna be the it shoe of fall.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ LOL elf!

BTW when do they arrive?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elfgirl said:


> Thank you, *Jimmy*!  Ooooh, I hope we all can manage to snag a pair!  I think I'm making noises only dogs can hear LOL!  The money I had set aside for the SO/lizard VPs has just been re-purposed.   *Did you say they're already doing a waiting list?*
> 
> (I am |--| this close to Kermit flail, just so you know. )


YEP!!!

PLEASE, we must see Kermit! lol


----------



## LornaLou

Now that shoe is FIERCE! I love it! Too bad it's way too high for me lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

surlygirl said:


> everything that *jimmy * said! must. have. this. shoe!!! :nuts


I mean when I first saw them I thought I heard angels singing and I saw a bright light! Every thing was just so clear to me. I would give both of my sisters right arm for these shoes! lol


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, I hope this is the right place to ask. Are the classic espadrille styles (Menorca, Formentera, Ibiza, etc) still in production?


 
Anyone? TIA


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> YEP!!!
> 
> PLEASE, we must see Kermit! lol











MUST. GET. ON. LIST.

(After I figure out what size to get on the list for...)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Karwood- you're the best! My Biancas are on the way from Madison!!!!!! So excited. I think these will be my shoes I take to the signing.  

Those spikes are TDF! But that heel looks like my ankle would snap off.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elf - LOL! Gotta love Kermit!! I suggest you get on the list and ask them to call when they get sizing details!


----------



## carlinha

expected landing time for both spike shoes will be May-July.

the lady peep spike will also come in nude...

they don't have exact price yet, but since the studded VPs were $995, i would expect these to be $1095-1195 range maybe?


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> elf - LOL! Gotta love Kermit!! I suggest you get on the list and ask them to call when they get sizing details!



Those shoes totally call for kermit LOL!

I called and got on the list. Nathalie said that she'd update everyone on how they fit once they get the first shipment in. 

Thanks for mentioning the waiting list, *jimmy *-- and to *Baggs *& *carlinha *for the pic!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> expected landing time for both spike shoes will be May-July.
> 
> the lady peep spike will also come in nude...
> 
> they don't have exact price yet, but since the studded VPs were $995, i would expect these to be $1095-1195 range maybe?


Your price sounds way better than mine! So let's hope they go by what you said!! I was taking into account an increase in price of the Alti. At any rate, I will be ready! Thanks for posting!!!

*Elf *- You and Kermit are very welcome!!


----------



## carlinha

no prob girls!

*elf*- i love the kermit dance... so hysterical!!! :lolots::lolots::lolots:

jimmy, i do hope it will be in the lower $$$ range!


----------



## kett

carlinha said:


> may i present...
> 
> *LADY PEEP SPIKE.*
> egad



O.M.G.!!!!!!!!! (with a few more !!!!!! for good measure). I called and they said they should be in June? And he said that the computer called them 150 but they look way higher, don't they?

Anywho - on the wait list!


----------



## karwood

What size is everybody putting themselves down for the Lady Peep Spike? Old VP size?


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> What size is everybody putting themselves down for the Lady Peep Spike? Old VP size?



i'm going with bianca/banana size...

nathalie will try it on when it arrives to let us know how the sizing is running.

oh yes and they told me around 150mm too, which sounds ridiculous!  it does seem like 180mm or something


----------



## kett

I put myself down for Bianca sizing as well. Can't wait to hear how they size.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> i'm going with bianca/banana size...
> 
> nathalie will try it on when it arrives to let us know how the sizing is running.
> 
> oh yes and they told me around 150mm too, which sounds ridiculous! it does seem like 180mm or something


 
Yeah, when I first saw the pics, I thought they were definitely over 160mm. 150mm is definitely a bit more doable for walking and standing, lol. I just added my name onto the waitlist as well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh geez! Are you ladies talking about the Lady Peep for Bianca/Banana sizing? I went with Alti sizing for the Alti's. Oh well, I guess we will just have to wait until Nathalie calls to with the sizing info.

And, those look way higher than 150!!!


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh geez! Are you ladies talking about the Lady Peep for Bianca/Banana sizing? I went with Alti sizing for the Alti's. Oh well, I guess we will just have to wait until Nathalie calls to with the sizing info.
> 
> And, those look way higher than 150!!!



I gave her my most common CL size (I wear the same in almost everything, even things people size up or down for).  If both styles run like Biancas, I'm good. If the Altis run true to style, then they might be big.  

Nothing to do but wait and see at this point! 

(And they look way higher than my Miss Clichys.)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am, wait WAS, pretty much the same size in CLs so I too went with my common CL size. We shall see!!


----------



## ntntgo

Did everyone hear that all the US boutiques (and Bessy at Horatio is checking to see if any of the boutiques are getting them or if they are canning the shoe all together) cancelled their buy of the Annee Folles?  I just heard.  I am so upset.  Has anyone else heard more about this?


----------



## carlinha

^as far as i know they never ordered them in the first place (that's what i was told months ago when i inquired about the shoe - i thought they were NUTS! )

the department stores are getting them though, i think NM, and i don't know about others.


----------



## compulsive

Yes, the boutiques never ordered the Annees Folles at all. Only 4 NM stores will be receiving them.. not sure about BG or Saks.


----------



## clothingguru

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you *Glothingguru & Elfgirl *for your advice and feedback. Yeah I just took these pics and I would never walk outta there with it looking like this , this must have happened while in my house. I am going to call them asap and try to get a refund because $1100.00 is a lot of money to spend on a pair of shoes that I don't know and will not now how to take care of. This is my very first skin all my shoes are either suede, patent or leather. I am terrified of the skin crumpling or drying out these have to last me "forever" that's the only way I can justify paying $1100.00 for a pair of shoes. I am even more terrified to spray something or apply something on it. It's really sad because this is probably the sexiest shoe ever my hubby loved it.  The glue is starting to leak out in also another part of the shoe and I haven't even worn them yet :cry:


OH MY GOD! oh mine arent like that! WOW now im worried too! Thats so horrible! Im so sorry adctd! They are such a wonderful shoe! They arent all like that though? I wonder what happened here? Oh my i would be devastated if i was you...im so sorry!


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> i'm going with bianca/banana size...
> 
> nathalie will try it on when it arrives to let us know how the sizing is running.
> 
> oh yes and they told me around 150mm too, which sounds ridiculous!  it does seem like 180mm or something



sheesh! Im gone for half a day and look what i miss!!!!!!

What boutiques are carrying the lady SPIKES ?  i just called SCP to inquire but the lady said she would call me back  Im going to want the NUDE ones for sure!!!!!!  Thanks for the pic CARlinha!


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^Horatio said they had ordered them and so did LV.  Bessy emailed me today and said that all the US stores had cancelled their orders.
I saw them in the look book at NM and inquired about them yesterday for Noe, more than anything (she wanted them as her push gift) but I got the same answer as I did (off topic) as I did about my Lanvin shoes.  That until they ship, they can't guarantee the buy.  Same story I got about my Black/Yellow Bianca slings that I prepaid for.


----------



## glitterglo

Ummmm I think I just died seeing those Altis and Lady Peeps.  And did I hear Carlinha say nude studded lady peeps?!?


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> yes, it should!  You should go ahead and condition them asap, especially if you're running the heat in the house a lot.  Furnace heat can make the air dry and dry them out faster.



thank you so much ELF !!!!!!!


----------



## compulsive

ntntgo said:


> ^^^^Horatio said they had ordered them and so did LV.  Bessy emailed me today and said that all the US stores had cancelled their orders.
> I saw them in the look book at NM and inquired about them yesterday for Noe, more than anything (she wanted them as her push gift) but I got the same answer as I did (off topic) as I did about my Lanvin shoes.  That until they ship, they can't guarantee the buy.  Same story I got about my Black/Yellow Bianca slings that I prepaid for.



I asked my SA a few weeks ago and they said that they should be arriving any day now so I have my fingers crossed. I've been stalking these babies for awhile now lol.


----------



## Noegirl05

Nat-  thank you for checking for me ... I know st honore is getting them and NM but geez I will probably be in thr hospital and will miss out lol 

V- do we know which 4 NM is getting them?

I'm sad I might not be able to get them in 39 if so little stores are going to have them.


----------



## LavenderIce

compulsive said:


> Yes, the boutiques never ordered the Annees Folles at all. Only 4 NM stores will be receiving them.. not sure about BG or Saks.


 
Barneys (same as NM, very few stores) had them in their lookbook in champagne and black.



carlinha said:


> expected landing time for both spike shoes will be May-July.
> 
> the lady peep spike will also come in nude...
> 
> they don't have exact price yet, but since the studded VPs were $995, i would expect these to be $1095-1195 range maybe?


 
Weren't the Studio or Star Prive more?  For some reason I'm thinking they were $1595 or $1995?  I'd like to be pleasantly surprised, but I think we should brace ourselves for the price to be on the higher end.


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Weren't the Studio or Star Prive more?  For some reason I'm thinking they were $1595 or $1995?  I'd like to be pleasantly surprised, but I think we should brace ourselves for the price to be on the higher end.



The Studio are $1895. ush:  They were on my "only on sale" list.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Weren't the Studio or Star Prive more?  For some reason I'm thinking they were $1595 or $1995?  I'd like to be pleasantly surprised, but I think we should brace ourselves for the price to be on the higher end.



hmmm, yes you're right *lav*, although i never understood why the studio and star prive were priced that much!  total ripoff IMO.

so i guess it's safe to say the alti spike and lady peep spike will be somewhere in the $1000-2000 range?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I do not think the Lady Peep or the Alti will be that expensive. IMO, the Studio have much more detail than those and compared to the other studded shoes similar to the Lady Peep and Alti we should be safe under the 1500 mark.

I think the studio were priced like that because of people wanting a Strass alternative, at least that is what they were probably thinking when the price was released.


----------



## meaghan<3

Where is everyone putting their name on the waiting list - Horatio??  Are they the lady spike peep toe and the alti spike?  Would I size down to my bianca size? Hmm?  I have to do this first thing in the morning!


----------



## Shainerocks

carlinha said:


> now for you SUPER HIGH HEEL and STUD lovers out there - coming for fall 2010, alti 160mm spikes!
> (photo courtesy of *Baggaholic* and David - Miami manager )



Omg!!! I love them. It's too bad that I can't walk on really high heels.


----------



## compulsive

Noegirl05 said:


> Nat-  thank you for checking for me ... I know st honore is getting them and NM but geez I will probably be in thr hospital and will miss out lol
> 
> V- do we know which 4 NM is getting them?
> 
> I'm sad I might not be able to get them in 39 if so little stores are going to have them.



I only know of NM SF getting them. I didn't ask about which others but I can keep you updated if you're not around cause of baby Noe 



LavenderIce said:


> Barneys (same as NM, very few stores) had them in their lookbook in champagne and black.



Must keep my eyes out at Barneys now too! Thanks *M*!


----------



## natassha68

Just a quick note regarding Nude Patent Bianca's (classic pink/nude) they have a few pairs left at the Madison location but hurry before they are gone


----------



## guccigal07

What would you guys say the biggest hit of this season is?


----------



## babysweetums

i like the spiked altis alot...any other colors? maybe nude patent leather...


----------



## clothingguru

QUICK NOTE ABOUT THE LADY PEEP SPIKE: 
I just talked to them and they said this: *The US Louboutin boutiques are only receiving the lady peep spike in black calf. * They dont know anything about nude they said...but they said thats just for them...they arent sure what more is to come in the future and also what the other stores like NM or paris are getting!


----------



## iMunz

The spiked Altis are amazing but I already have the studded VPs which imo are less harder to pull off than the Altis, but if you can more power to you!


----------



## erinmiyu

the altis are amazing! i also have the studded vps and can't rationalize it either...


----------



## CMP86

I want the Lady Peep studs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

clothingguru said:


> QUICK NOTE ABOUT THE LADY PEEP SPIKE:
> I just talked to them and they said this: *The US Louboutin boutiques are only receiving the lady peep spike in black calf. * They dont know anything about nude they said...but they said thats just for them...they arent sure what more is to come in the future and also what the other stores like NM or paris are getting!


Grenelle said Europe is not getting them at all. I think we should wait and see because who knows what could happen.


----------



## clothingguru

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Grenelle said Europe is not getting them at all. I think we should wait and see because who knows what could happen.


Oh shucks! Then who is getting the nudes? Maybe only the online stores like NM and barneys? Ya we should just wait and see i guess ...i HATE waiting! lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I have NO patience what so ever!! However, I will make an exception for the Alti Spikes!


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> Oh shucks! Then who is getting the nudes? Maybe only the online stores like NM and barneys? Ya we should just wait and see i guess ...i HATE waiting! lol



*CG* yesterday i spoke to nathalie at the miami boutique and she said she *thinks* they are getting the lady peep spike in nude calf also (same as the studded VP)... she was NOT 100% sure, but i guess all anyone can do now is wait and see... perhaps they will get a better idea as the time draws nearer.


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> *CG* yesterday i spoke to nathalie at the miami boutique and she said she *thinks* they are getting the lady peep spike in nude calf also (same as the studded VP)... she was NOT 100% sure, but i guess all anyone can do now is wait and see... perhaps they will get a better idea as the time draws nearer.



Thanks Car! Let me know if you find out they are! I really want these bad girls in nude!  xx


----------



## guccigal07

SCP got their nude biancas.


----------



## clothingguru

guccigal07 said:


> SCP got their nude biancas.



I think they got the black bianca's in maybe???...and they are still waiting for the nudes. I had to call to take my name off the wait list because i snagged a pair from Madison and they said they didnt have them in yet.


----------



## alyssa08

guccigal07 said:


> What would you guys say the biggest hit of this season is?


 
I'd say anything hardwick watersnake or the banana. more specifically, the hardwick banana  the bianca too but that's last season.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think the black/white damas greissimo was the biggest hit. They are almost gone everwhere!


----------



## compulsive

^ I agree


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi everyone I hope I don't get in trouble sending this hehehe May I introduce the Bianca Python Roma coming to Horatio this Fall


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

maianh_8686 said:


> *adctd* I'm so sorry this is happening to you. You should be able to get a refund since this is their problem selling you a fault product.  May i ask which Footcandy store is this?  There's one in Santa Clara but I know they don't carry CLs... Maybe you could try calling other store in the area to see if they will be able to do a refund for you since they're all under the same system??  Best of luck for you dear!
> 
> *Carla* Thank you for posting hun.  Those Altis pump are sooooo fierce!!! I want them NOW




Hi Maianh I got them at Walnut Creek Foot Candy. I sent them an email and they said no problem they would take them back for full refund. Marisa is soooooo nice and helpful over really first class service, which is rare for me because I talk to alot of SA's on the phone because I personal shop for a few clients and friends and alot of them are kind of rude, snotty and in a hurry to get off the phone. I know they are Louboutin's and all but the average ticket would still be over $700.00. I met the owner Theresa when I was there and she was really friendly and helpful also. I will for sure be shopping with them and referring my friends over to them also.BTW I love your avitar pic so beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi everyone I hope I don't get in trouble sending this hehehe May I introduce the Bianca Python Roma coming to Horatio this Fall




Oh my!!


----------



## ilostmychoo

lol *Rdgldy*.. that was my words when I saw them too...


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so glad the Nude's Bianca's were not in at SCP... I am broke (still recovering from my 4 CL spree) and on the waitlist! I need a couple more weeks....


----------



## ilovetoshop

BellaShoes said:


> I am so glad the Nude's Bianca's were not in at SCP... I am broke (still recovering from my 4 CL spree) and on the waitlist! I need a couple more weeks....



LOL@^^Bella!! I now what you mean..You want them but you need a lil bit more time cause i hate when everthing comes in at once and your broke and don't know what to tell the hubby! I sometimes have to hide it for a couple of weeks between purchases so it doesn't look too obvious


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ilovetoshop said:


> LOL@^^Bella!! I now what you mean..You want them but you need a lil bit more time cause i hate when everthing comes in at once and your broke and don't know what to tell the hubby! I sometimes have to hide it for a couple of weeks between purchases so it doesn't look too obvious


 

I hate when I have to do this! I try to convince myself that it's okay because I planned to buy these things anyway, but when they all happen at once I'm so completely broke and have to make him believe I really wont buy anything for the next few months


----------



## BellaShoes

SCP originally told me they are thinking May... fingers crossed...


----------



## ilovetoshop

^^Yes Dez, do they really believe us when we say we won't buy anything for a couple of months?? I do the same thing by trying to convince myself I planned on buying anyways! lol..it was alot easier with other brand name shoes cuz he wouldn't know the price or the brand but with loubies it's hard to hide cuz the red bottom soles..


----------



## maianh_8686

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Maianh I got them at Walnut Creek Foot Candy. I sent them an email and they said no problem they would take them back for full refund. Marisa is soooooo nice and helpful over really first class service, which is rare for me because I talk to alot of SA's on the phone because I personal shop for a few clients and friends and alot of them are kind of rude, snotty and in a hurry to get off the phone. I know they are Louboutin's and all but the average ticket would still be over $700.00. I met the owner Theresa when I was there and she was really friendly and helpful also. I will for sure be shopping with them and referring my friends over to them also.BTW I love your avitar pic so beautiful!



YAY!!!! I'm so glad for you hun  I've never been to the Walnut Creek Footcandy but will that in mind. Who knows I might do phone-shopping hehe.. Thanks luv


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ilovetoshop said:


> ^^Yes Dez, do they really believe us when we say we won't buy anything for a couple of months?? I do the same thing by trying to convince myself I planned on buying anyways! lol..it was alot easier with other brand name shoes cuz he wouldn't know the price or the brand but with loubies it's hard to hide cuz the red bottom soles..


 
OMG yes! my new ysl tributes went completely unnoticed. Anything new with a red sole is immediately noticed.


----------



## PANda_USC

I know I'm late to the party but those alti spikes are AMAZINGGGGGG.


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> I know I'm late to the party but those alti spikes are AMAZINGGGGGG.



I'm with *jimmy*--the skies opened up and angels sang when I saw them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

...and then kermit jumped down from the sky and we know the rest! lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmy, elf*, LOL! You gals are hilarious!


----------



## karwood

*Relika*, Bianca-Mary Jane style!! Available for pre-order at Saks. com..


----------



## surlygirl

well, hello, *Relika*! aren't you pretty? 

thanks for posting, *karwood*! of course, I love them and all their Bianca-ness!


----------



## karwood

*Surly,* have you met * Perdue*?


----------



## lilmissb

I  the relika!


----------



## surlygirl

I don't believe we've met!


----------



## karwood

ntntgo said:


> Did everyone hear that all the US boutiques (and Bessy at Horatio is checking to see if any of the boutiques are getting them or if they are canning the shoe all together) cancelled their buy of the Annee Folles? I just heard. I am so upset. Has anyone else heard more about this?


 

*n- *The black and gold *Anees Folles *are available at NAP:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60492


----------



## elfgirl

Oh, the *Relika *is dangerous. Oh, my.


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> *N- *The black and gold *Anees Folles *are available at NAP:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60492



Hurry! Someone tell *Noe*!  If baby Noe hasn't made her appearance yet, she still has a chance at her push shoes.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ baby Noe has arrived but at least *Noe's* around the computer!!


----------



## karwood

*adctd,* Thank you for posting!  Oh my,  I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Bianca python Roma! I neeeeeeeeeeed these in my life!!


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ baby Noe has arrived but at least *Noe's* around the computer!!



Awwww, yay for a baby Noe -- and for mommy who hopefully will still get her shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

Baby Noe's here?! YAY!!

Hopefully *Noe* gets the AF soon.


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> I  the relika!


 
Yup, me too


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the Bianca python!!! And the relika is gorgeous!

yay baby Noe has arrived! so exciting!


----------



## guccigal07

I am not a huge fan of the bianca python....don't love that color


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elfgirl said:


> Awwww, yay for a baby Noe -- and for mommy who hopefully will still get her shoes!


LOL! She knows that they are available and she is still very much so connected!!!


----------



## compulsive

I think *Noe* is waiting for Paris to get these


----------



## carlinha

i seriously am sooo in love with annees folles... the relika is awesome also!

but those big lips look treacherous.  one mis-step and that heel will snap like a twig!


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! She knows that they are available and she is still very much so connected!!!



_*So *_not surprised!  

On-topic: I could see myself in these...falling down. Repeatedly. Yikes!


----------



## Ayala

Are they the declic form or the fetcha with the titanium heel?


----------



## carlinha

^those look like feticha last...

omg i LOVE the praia!!!  so chic for the summer!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Looks like feticha with metal heel. Yikes!! I think I need more heel with that shoe!


----------



## compulsive

:ninja:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Soo with a 5.5 inch heel and a 1.5 inch platform, that makes the Praia 7 inches??


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> :ninja:



can't WAIT to see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

the praia is soooo cute!


----------



## karwood

compulsive said:


> :ninja:


 

AF?!?!?!


----------



## compulsive

carlinha said:


> can't WAIT to see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hopefully tomorrow  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## compulsive

karwood said:


> AF?!?!?!


----------



## elfgirl

compulsive said:


>



OMG! That was lightning fast!  I can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## Perfect Day

OMG- absolutely TDF!!!!!!!!!!!



karwood said:


> *adctd,* Thank you for posting!  Oh my,  I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Bianca python Roma! I neeeeeeeeeeed these in my life!!


----------



## guccigal07

When Manolo did the metal heel a few years back...they had alot of problems with snapping...let alone when you replace the tip of heel...it can crack the heel and nothing can be done.


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, oh no, that's awful news! I hope the CL metal heels are sturdier.....


----------



## erinmiyu

i think there has been posting about cl metal heels snapping too (i think i am remembering this about yotruche maybe?)..


----------



## CMP86

I don't remember hearing about them snapping, but someones metal heel just fell off.


----------



## CMP86

Now all they need to do is make a banana mary jane.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

.


----------



## Raffaluv

I wish I had not seen this pic this morn  courtesy of http://www.garancedore.fr/en/ 

I wasnt sure where I could put this but since it's a new style I thought i'd add here (sorry if it's not the right place).....oooh if only $ grew on trees I'd have these suckers in a sec!


----------



## compulsive

^ BG has these  $995


----------



## hya_been

What colours is the ron ron available in this season in patent (other than the classics- ie. nude & black).  I know Holt Renfrew has it in Coral, but what about the mint green, lavender, or bright blue?


----------



## kikidots

CMP86 said:


> I don't remember hearing about them snapping, but someones metal heel just fell off.


My metal heel fell out of my twistochat....its at the cobbler getting fixed as we speak. I posted about it a few months ago. From now on i am very weary about shoes with skinny metal heels....but those big lips are gorgy


----------



## PANda_USC

*kikidots*, OyyYy, and so many pairs that I wanted from the fall collection have skinny, metal heels..this sounds too dangerous for my blood, >_<. I cant afford to sprain my ankle again..


----------



## Noegirl05

I will tell you guys that I spoke with Rheana at St. Honore this morning and she said they have had several pair of fifi come back because of the heel snapping on the cobblestone. I know the streets there are a lot harder and rougher but geez


----------



## PANda_USC

*NOE*, O_O. GAH..what am I gonna do!? I want the volcano strass fifis, O_O. And San Francisco is notorious for hills and unlevel sidewalks, -__-. Why the metal heel Monsieur Louboutin!??!


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh, great... I love the fifi and am getting it but now I'm wondering if it's a bad idea?


----------



## guccigal07

I have them and have been fine.....but if you do alot of cobblestone walking or hills like NYC or San Fran....just wear them when you are not walking alot? I find them super comfy...


----------



## Noegirl05

I agree with gucci... I usually switch to my heels once I get to the office anyway so there would be minimal street walking


----------



## lilmissb

Question, what colourways do the mous mous come in? I remember seeing some cute black cap/white body ones and a roccia python combo, any others? TIA!


----------



## tivogirl

guccigal07 said:


> I have them and have been fine.....but if you do alot of cobblestone walking or hills like NYC or San Fran....just wear them when you are not walking alot? I find them super comfy...



Agreed! I haven't had any trouble with mine and they ARE comfortable! Just watch for cracks and uneven surfaces.


----------



## guccigal07

I can't wait to build up the fifi collection!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think I need to buy the fifis in nude too  AHH I swear if a heel snaps i'm going to cry!


----------



## clothingguru

Do any of you ladies know where i can still get the BIG KISS flats in BLACK in size* 38.5* or *39* or *39.5*? All the U.s. Boutiques are sold out of my size. And i emailed all the europe boutiques but am under the impression and was told that they never received them...at least yet. Im wondering if any one knows what online stores are selling them? I know Cricketliverpool is but they AS WELL don't have my size  

I really want them! Im getting the lavender but want black also! PLEASE HELP ! TIA ladies! xx


----------



## guccigal07

ALERT fall acc. report is on style.com!


----------



## madamelizaking

SCp just got in black patent and lavender patent lady Claude along with  mini glitter titi and bridget strass. Just bought he black patent and took normal Lc size tts for wide feet.  They're .5 size up from my biancas in case that helps


----------



## CMP86

These were all in the style.com accessory report.


----------



## CMP86




----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

CMP86 said:


>


 

*wOoW.. i adore that fur Bootie !*
*Thanx for Sharing *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

One more


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^^OMG!!!! I can't wait to see the whole fall / winter 2010 collection!!
Are  some of those 180's???  Is it just me or do those "pigalle style" thigh high boots look  higher than 120's???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think it's just an illusion. They look like the 120mm pigalle last to me!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^yeah you're probably right....i can't wait to see everything!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Those python thigh high boots look insane! I don't think my legs would be long enough for them though- they look like they'd reach my waist!!! lol


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies.. May i present to you one of the FALL 2010 Must Haves !



                                    ^Pigalili^








Initially its coming in Dorado, Black and Clear Crystals.


----------



## jancedtif

^OMG I love this shoe!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

CMP86 said:


>


 
MUST HAVE THESE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! does anyone know the style name??


----------



## madamelizaking

OMFG FALL IS strasstastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not feeling most, TBH but the strass is... 

I NEED PIGALILI!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Amber strass $2455
Madame butterfly bootie $1195
Pump $895
Altispike 140 or 160 $1375
Pigalili $3545
Pigalle strass (black diamond, vulcano or auror ) $3135
Fifi strass (aurora , light gold, vulcano, silk,black jet) $3095
Gozul strass(flats) $2395
Lady peep spike $1275
Porepi (pigalle leopard with patent and chain) $895

More info to come *


----------



## compulsive

The prices are


----------



## madamelizaking

MOONLIGHT strass will be coming in the very prive and is called Very Riche  I think it's $3245 I can't find it in my phone.


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> MOONLIGHT strass will be coming in the very prive and is called Very Riche  I think it's $3245 I can't find it in my phone.



honey, is this similar to AB or is it a light blue color?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

compulsive said:


> The prices are


 
Yea I completely agree!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you girls for the info and pics!!!!    I love these and MUST HAVE THEM: (DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THESE ONES ARE CALLED?!!!!!)


----------



## 5elle

clothingguru said:


> Do any of you ladies know where i can still get the BIG KISS flats in BLACK in size* 38.5* or *39* or *39.5*? All the U.s. Boutiques are sold out of my size. And i emailed all the europe boutiques but am under the impression and was told that they never received them...at least yet. Im wondering if any one knows what online stores are selling them? I know Cricketliverpool is but they AS WELL don't have my size
> 
> I really want them! Im getting the lavender but want black also! PLEASE HELP ! TIA ladies! xx



I don't know what sizes might be left but in Ireland, Brown Thomas Dublin has at least some sizes in stock. They also have branches in Cork, Limerick and Galway so if you ring be persistent and get all branches checked. HTH.


----------



## clothingguru

5elle said:


> I don't know what sizes might be left but in Ireland, Brown Thomas Dublin has at least some sizes in stock. They also have branches in Cork, Limerick and Galway so if you ring be persistent and get all branches checked. HTH.



Thank you so much! Do you have an email address for them? I looked them up but all i see is phone numbers? If you dont have one thats totally fine ill call them. Thanks again so much!


----------



## elfgirl

madamelizaking said:


> Amber strass $2455
> Madame butterfly bootie $1195
> Pump $895
> *Altispike 140 or 160 $1375*
> Pigalili $3545
> Pigalle strass (black diamond, vulcano or auror ) $3135
> Fifi strass (aurora , light gold, vulcano, silk,black jet) $3095
> Gozul strass(flats) $2395
> Lady peep spike $1275
> Porepi (pigalle leopard with patent and chain) $895
> 
> More info to come *



Thank you, *liza*!  I'm so happy the Alti Spike is under $1.5k.  

I assume the boutiques will be getting the 160s?  It seems like 160 have generally been only carried by them.


----------



## madamelizaking

No, the boutiques ordered the 140, sadly. But I believe that they will be available in other ways : NO COMMENT,though. Same with the Amber Strass. It's a secret I can't tell because I swore myself to secracy but it WILL be available.

*Carla- *Moonlight is that light blue, I believe 

*Clothing-* Those are the Amber strass. they will also be available w/multi mini glitter on the heel. The funny thing is it didn't say "vulcano" strass it said "bronze/amber" but It looks like vulcano to me for sure


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

clothingguru said:


> thank you girls for the info and pics!!!!    I love these and MUST HAVE THEM: (DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THESE ONES ARE CALLED?!!!!!)


 
*They are called Amber Strass ( around $ 2455 as by Liza ).*


----------



## alyssa08

wow the porepi is gorgeous. I love chain details. not really feeling anything else except for that bag with the python trim! super cute. I like the amber but hope it comes in plain suede.


----------



## clothingguru

_*madameliza*_: Thank you cheeka! Oh really? Yeah they totally look like volcano strass! I want these bad! I would love to see the multi-glitter version too!!!! But i think i will still like the strass better  A girl loves her jewels!!!! hehe

*Seductive*: THANK YOU!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the porepi-I hope in comes in a 100-I can't do the 120 in a pigalle


----------



## po0hping

My eyes almost exploded when I saw the $1395 price tag for the altispikes.  I did not think they would cost more than the lady peep spikes.  I've been feeling so-so about most of the f/w collection so far, but excited to know that there is more to come.


----------



## 5elle

clothingguru said:


> Thank you so much! Do you have an email address for them? I looked them up but all i see is phone numbers? If you dont have one thats totally fine ill call them. Thanks again so much!



Email is btcustserv@brownthomas.ie but I've never used it

If you were to ring tomorrow (Sunday) you'd be looking to reach a sales assistant in the designer shoe section since the offices themselves will be closed. You might need to be patient with them in that case - the same SAs cover several designer collections as well as CL and might not be completely sure of the shoe models. A weekday morning (before work in your case) would probably get you the best service as the offices will be open again and the SAs less busy too.


----------



## PANda_USC

Holy Smokes, did anyone see the *Pigalilis* on the Winter thread?!?! I DIE^infinity power!

Not feeling the Marale Boots in Volcano are all that appealing..seems to be a lot of fur going on as well..hmmm


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> thank you girls for the info and pics!!!!    I love these and MUST HAVE THEM: (DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THESE ONES ARE CALLED?!!!!!)



*Clothingguru:* Omg hope you snatch a pair of these babies! Can't wait to see them on you..these def catch one's eyes..love the height on these! daymn sexy!!oowee can't wait to see them on


----------



## alyssa08

hey *CG*, have you checked with hirshleifer's? I was browsing penney's gallery and she had the big kiss flats in black patent. you should email her and see if she has your size. penney@hirshleifers.com just incase


----------



## jancedtif

PANda_USC said:


> Holy Smokes, did anyone see the *Pigalilis* on the Winter thread?!?! I DIE^infinity power!
> 
> Not feeling the Marale Boots in Volcano are all that appealing..seems to be a lot of fur going on as well..hmmm



Yes *PANda*!  It and the $3000+ price tag made my heart stop!  THANK GOD I can't do 120 w/o a platform.

I'm really hoping the porepi comes in 100!  I'm really loving this shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

Me too, *Jan*!! It is fabulous!!  100's!!!! Please!!!


----------



## alyssa08

the thigh high boots are... intense.


----------



## jancedtif

rdgldy said:


> Me too, *Jan*!! It is fabulous!!  100's!!!! Please!!!




It's uber delicious!


----------



## PANda_USC

:: huggles *janced*::: ehehehe!

*madameliza*, omgoodness thank you for the intel with prices!! Panda has to be good and save up for the pigalilis, altispikes, ronfifis in volcano, canons, madame butterflies, lil marlenes and very riches(I love their name, ahahah) in moonlight strass!  Do you happen to know the prices of the lil marlenes and canons(if they're even being released)? Thanks in advance dollface!


----------



## madamelizaking

*Panda-* I'll look when I go to the boutique on Monday, I didn't look at those  I will definitley be living in your closet from the sound of things !!!!!! You're coming for the signing, right??


----------



## PANda_USC

*madameliza*, dollface, I'm not gonna be attending the meet unfortunately!!! My puppy is getting neutered the weekend before and I will be tending to him, >_<..plus work calls, LOL. Meow!! Please ask the prices for me and if you could get a pic of the very riches(cant get over their great name), I'd really appreciate it! :: muah::

P.S: I know we're size twins so yes, you're more than welcome to chill in my closet,


----------



## elfgirl

madamelizaking said:


> No, the boutiques ordered the 140, sadly. But I believe that they will be available in other ways : NO COMMENT,though. Same with the Amber Strass. It's a secret I can't tell because I swore myself to secracy but it WILL be available.




Ooooh, a mystery!  

Well, at least I know I can walk in 140; 160, not so much since I've never had any.  I'm on the list for a pair at Miami, so I'll probably just go with the 140.  I want to trot these babies out ASAP after they hit my door!  

Thanks again, *liza*!


----------



## clothingguru

*5elle:* Thank you so much! I will try to emial and if not then i will call monday !!!! 
*ilovetoshop:*thank you cheeka! I know i cant wait until they come in to stores so i can HOPEFULLY SNATCH a lovely pair!!!!! Im So excited to have them! 
*alyssa08*: thank you cheeka!!! YES i checked with penny ...another lovely TPFer mentioned that she had a size 39.5 left in them!!!!!! And she does....BUT i should take a 39...so im going to email this last place that 5elle recommended first to see if they have a 39 and if not im going to get the ones from penny  Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## Stephanie***

madamelizaking said:


> Amber strass $2455
> Madame butterfly bootie $1195
> Pump $895
> Altispike 140 or 160 $1375
> Pigalili $3545
> Pigalle strass (black diamond, vulcano or auror ) $3135
> Fifi strass (aurora , light gold, vulcano, silk,black jet) $3095
> Gozul strass(flats) $2395
> Lady peep spike $1275
> Porepi (pigalle leopard with patent and chain) $895
> 
> More info to come *


 
No!!!   Too expensive for my pupil wallet  




CMP86 said:


> These were all in the style.com accessory report.





CMP86 said:


>


 

 OMG!! I need to win the lottery jackpot


----------



## LornaLou

OMG Vulcano Strass ones are amazing! I love the strappy sandals and the boots, just wow!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone 
just wanted to ask if anyone has any modeling pics of the tutti frutti in Black? I'm thinking of getting em but they are very expensive and I wanted to see modeling pics so I can get the hubbys approval on em first! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ayala

Which one is the "Pump $895" and does anyone have strass flat pics yet?

TY!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Phew! I am sooo glad the Altispikes are under 1500!! I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## alyssa08

Ayala said:


> Which one is the "Pump $895" and does anyone have strass flat pics yet?
> 
> TY!


 
there's pics in this thread somewhere of the strass flats. it was a couple months ago.


----------



## erinmiyu

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone
> just wanted to ask if anyone has any modeling pics of the tutti frutti in Black? I'm thinking of getting em but they are very expensive and I wanted to see modeling pics so I can get the hubbys approval on em first!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



do you mean the frutti frutti? i tried these on at horatio last month. they are really pretty irl, i don't love the red contrast piping, though :/


----------



## erinmiyu

also, those tumor boots are something else!


----------



## dreachick2384

HA tumor boots...


----------



## babysweetums

has anyone noticed how "flashy" this collection is...or maybe those are just the ones were focusing on lol...so far i only see 2 things that are MUST HAVES =)


----------



## cfellis522

carlinha said:


> ok... ummmm... and JUST WHEN i thought it couldn't get better (cuz the alti's are hot but y'all know closed toe pumps are not my thing)...
> 
> may i present...
> 
> *LADY PEEP SPIKE.*
> egad


 

These along with the Altis!  Oh my!  I wonder what kind of boots that CL is going to end up with this Fall.  Fall preview is just around the corner!  And with CL opening up a boutique here in Dallas soon (I saw the location yesterday and they are taking over an old Banana Republic store.  Huge location!), it should be a blast to see what they get!  

I will have to get one or the other.  Hubby will wonder why I need another pair of "spiked" shoes.  

Cara


----------



## karwood

Just like everybody, I have been looking VERY MUCH  forward to seeing the CL F/W 2010 collection and I have to be honest,  but so far, I am not too impressed with what I have seen from this collection. Some of these styles  should  be posted on the "What were you thinking Msr. Louboutin" thread. Sorry. **runs and hides**


----------



## guccigal07

Alot of times the accessories report pick more editorial shoes......and they are a little much for me...I find alot of times they don't even order them!

fingers crossed there are better ones that are more wearable and more reasonably priced!


----------



## clothingguru

Am i the only one that is new to these and has never seen them? Some of the boutiques have these right now! They must be from S/S collection. Like the annees folles but are called: Pavvlosk


DO YOU GUYS LIKE these or the annees folles better? Im torn but i want one!


----------



## Noegirl05

CG~ I LOVE THOSE!!!! I would get them in black!!!! Do it! lol


----------



## clothingguru

Ok good because i JUST GOT THEM!!!!! TEEE HEEE!!!! yay!!!! Thanks Noe! xx


----------



## compulsive

OMG  I NEED these in black!! Can't decide.. these or nude biancas!?


----------



## Noegirl05

CG~ May I ask the price?


----------



## clothingguru

^665 euros. I believe that is $995 U.S.?


----------



## clothingguru

compulsive said:


> OMG  I NEED these in black!! Can't decide.. these or nude biancas!?



hmmmmm thats tough....i like these!!!!!! ACTUALLY i love both!!! sorry no help! But RHEANA at ST.HONORE boutique in PAris said these in black are way nicer than in nude!


----------



## Noegirl05

I think is about $895 which is wonderful!!! Yay for you!!! Are you gonna get the clutch to match


----------



## clothingguru

Noegirl05 said:


> I think is about $895 which is wonderful!!! Yay for you!!! Are you gonna get the clutch to match



THERE's a CLUTCH that matches?!!!!!!!! lol ...well i shall have to see this clutch! Im heading over to the pictures thread!


----------



## Noegirl05

YES!!! there is a pic ont he web of dita carrying it also! Thats how I saw it lol

I just talked to Rheana :ninja:


----------



## Noegirl05

Here is what I found

http://img704.imageshack.us/i/dita.png/


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ oh its so cute! WHAT did she say!!! DO tell! Did you get them! hehehehe


----------



## Noegirl05

No no I didn't get them... I can't wear 140's that well because of a previous ankle injury... I try to stay with 120's if possible!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ oh icic. I had second thoughts about them and so i called Rheana and told her to hold of a sec before she ships....because i still really want the engin spikes and cant get both because i just got the nude bianca's and the glitter titi's for the signing! ARG! So many i want right now....and then fall is coming! omg! Im going to pass out! haaha


----------



## Noegirl05

CG~hmmmm this is a tough call... I love my engins and they are different from your other CL's... I would go with engins


----------



## clothingguru

^ thank you! Ya i just called rheana to switch it over to the engins  Im such an impulse shopper! lol


----------



## Star1231

CG, those are just stunning.  It's almost a Bianca/Anees Folles hybrid.  I haven't seen them before, but would love any info.


----------



## clothingguru

Star: Yes they are a different version of the style of Annees Folles! They are from the St.Honore Boutique in PAris and they are 665 euros! Which is approx $900.00 I think.

They have them in nude as shown in the pic and black with the gold like the annees folles.


----------



## Star1231

Thanks *CG*!!  On my way to call darling Rheana now.


----------



## lilflobowl

definitely eyeing this one since I missed out of the VPs!



carlinha said:


> *LADY PEEP SPIKE.*
> egad


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Just like everybody, I have been looking VERY MUCH forward to seeing the CL F/W 2010 collection and I have to be honest, but so far, I am not too impressed with what I have seen from this collection. *Some of these styles should be posted on the "What were you thinking Msr. Louboutin" thread*. Sorry. **runs and hides**


 
*Karwood*, I was about to write the same thing! It seems like there's too much going on: super high heels, fur, crystals, etc. The Lady Peep Spikes are cute though.


----------



## clothingguru

*star*: YAY!!!!!! i hope you get them


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> *Karwood*, I was about to write the same thing! It seems like there's too much going on: super high heels, fur, crystals, etc. The Lady Peep Spikes are cute though.


 
ITA, the Lady Peep Spike and Alti Spike(?) are about the only two things I have seen from the collection that I liked very much.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*CG*~did Rheana tell you they have AF in stock?  i also want to get the champagne ones!  i wonder if she has those-i dont have time to call her today


----------



## guccigal07

same here karwood so far.

although I do plan to purchase volcano strass in fifi or pigalle


----------



## clothingguru

*Mag:* She told me they have the Annees Folles but she didnt mention wether or not she had both colorways. I know she has them in the black and gold. I am in the middle of emailing her so i will ask. She will get back to me tomorrow because they are closed now


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> ITA, the Lady Peep Spike and Alti Spike(?) are about the only two things I have seen from the collection that I liked very much.



I'm much the same. I'm getting the Altispikes, but all the strass is out of my budget range right now...unless I want to be running around naked but for sparkly shoes come Fall.  

As others have said, though, the more  styles seem to get the press early on, so I'm expecting to see some styles that are a lot less "out there" closer to the release of the collection.  Hopefully some of those will strike our fancy.


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> *Mag:* She told me they have the Annees Folles but she didnt mention wether or not she had both colorways. I know she has them in the black and gold. I am in the middle of emailing her so i will ask. She will get back to me tomorrow because they are closed now


 

thanks! I'll just call her tomorrow.


----------



## Noegirl05

Mag~ When I inquired about them they only got black into their store...HTH's!


----------



## babysweetums

clothingguru said:


> Am i the only one that is new to these and has never seen them? Some of the boutiques have these right now! They must be from S/S collection. Like the annees folles but are called: Pavvlosk
> 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS LIKE these or the annees folles better? Im torn but i want one!


 
madison has these as well in several colors...i saw them there on saturday morning


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^GRR!!!!!  thanks for the info Noe!  i guess Barneys is my only hope


----------



## babysweetums

does anyone know if those madame butterflys are coming in velvet or suede or are they only in the satin?


----------



## Noegirl05

Mag~ I know it sucks because the champagne is sooo beautiful!! Still check with her as maybe another boutique may have gotten it!

Baby~ Several colors  do tell? Do all the colors still have the gold detailing?


----------



## babysweetums

noe i didnt really check them out too much but they had those nude ones and a dark color, maybe black or navy blue, and they both had the gold trimming, very cute!!


----------



## 5elle

clothingguru said:


> *5elle:* Thank you so much! I will try to emial and if not then i will call monday !!!!



Not at all, you're very welcome. Did you hear from them yet?


----------



## clothingguru

babysweetums said:


> madison has these as well in several colors...i saw them there on saturday morning




OOOH what other colors besides the nude and black with gold trim?  DO TELL! haha

*MAgs*: NP! 

*5elle:* YES they emailed back!!!!! they said they might have them in one of their stores!!! woop woop!!!!!! thank you so much for the help!


----------



## 5elle

clothingguru said:


> *5elle:* YES they emailed back!!!!! they said they might have them in one of their stores!!! woop woop!!!!!! thank you so much for the help!



Yay! Awesome, I hope they track them down for you


----------



## clothingguru

^ mee too!!!! thanks again!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

carlinha said:


> expected landing time for both spike shoes will be May-July.
> 
> the lady peep spike will also come in nude...
> 
> they don't have exact price yet, but since the studded VPs were $995, i would expect these to be $1095-1195 range maybe?


 
Hmmm, around July huh, I think these would make a perfect 22nd bday gift for myself.....


----------



## kett

The Pre-Fall Collection up on the Neiman Marcus webstite is making me happy and sad. The flannel bootie was so much cuter on the runway... the flannel espardille is... no. I feel like the oxford bootie has been done a million times...

But I LOVE the alta boot and metallic square banana looking one. 

What is everyone thinking?


----------



## meaghan<3

CAMEL BIANCA ALERT!!   
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D26951%26N%3D4294966940


Just pre-ordered them!!


----------



## elfgirl

kett said:


> The Pre-Fall Collection up on the Neiman Marcus webstite is making me happy and sad. The flannel bootie was so much cuter on the runway... the flannel espardille is... no. I feel like the oxford bootie has been done a million times...
> 
> But I LOVE the alta boot and metallic square banana looking one.
> 
> What is everyone thinking?



I also like the metallic square suede (banana?) and I love that the Greissimo will be hanging around.  The pleated sandal will look HOT on, but will be something I enjoy seeing on others and not me.

I'm not a fan of open-toed booties, so that takes care of a large part of the collection right off.  Kitten heels, also not my thing.  I'm also not a fan of the mustard or rose color in the suede.


----------



## kett

Love the color of the satin criss-cross and I am so happy that the Greissimo is sticking around another season. *edit - HA! Great minds think alike Elf!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love love love the bananas! I can't wait to see what other colors they come in! Hopefully that purple!


----------



## lilmissb

The price of the bianca has gone up though!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, O_O! Are the altispikes also coming in NUDE?!!?!?!? :: flops over keyboard:: 

*kett*, OyY, I'm a bit disappointed in the pre-fall collection on Neiman's..the only pair I like(in theory) is the supras, but I only like them in theory because my thighs would muffintop/souffle if I got them, ahahaha


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my, love that square metallic pattern on the banana too!


----------



## guccigal07

I am not loving any of them.


----------



## guccigal07

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, O_O! Are the altispikes also coming in NUDE?!!?!?!? :: flops over keyboard::
> 
> *kett*, OyY, I'm a bit disappointed in the pre-fall collection on Neiman's..the only pair I like(in theory) is the supras, but I only like them in theory because my thighs would muffintop/souffle if I got them, ahahaha



yes they come in nude but not with spikes


----------



## Noegirl05

I don't love any of it either...


----------



## dreachick2384

They are ok, but nothing I'm willing to shell out for. A bit too OTT in general, nothing really wearable yet.


----------



## babysweetums

babysweetums said:


> does anyone know if those madame butterflys are coming in velvet or suede or are they only in the satin?


 

anyone know?


----------



## babysweetums

ooooh and im so glad ill get another shot in the grssimos, i love suede  also the loubout bootie is soo cute but flannel? i need something juicyier than that!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Um the price of Bianca's went up! 


I'm on the fence about the Banana's though.


----------



## alyssa08

hmm... nothing I would wear but there are some cute things. some :/

I really dislike peeptoe booties. can we get some regular booties up in here?


----------



## erinmiyu

i'm also not a fan of peep-toe booties :/ my feet get cold in the fall/winter!!


----------



## jancedtif

elfgirl said:


> I also like the metallic square suede (banana?) and I love that the Greissimo will be hanging around.  The pleated sandal will look HOT on, but will be something I enjoy seeing on others and not me.
> 
> *I'm not a fan of open-toed booties*, so that takes care of a large part of the collection right off.  Kitten heels, also not my thing.  I'm also not a fan of the mustard or rose color in the suede.



Neither am I.


----------



## kett

PANda_USC said:


> *kett*, OyY, I'm a bit disappointed in the pre-fall collection on Neiman's..the only pair I like(in theory) is the supras, but I only like them in theory because my thighs would muffintop/souffle if I got them, ahahaha




Girl, if you can't work the supras what hope do the rest of us mere mortals have? 

I guess I will just have to keep lusting over the lady peep spikes until more fall stuff starts hitting stores. *sigh*


----------



## PANda_USC

*kett*, LOL, ::hugs you:: You're so cute!


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies, maybe some of the more informed can help 

i'm thinking i am going to need to special order the grey shoes i am pining over (and hopefully they would approve) but i want either lady claude or yolanda in like a grey metal patent. but meanwhile, does anyone know if the yolanda came in anything other than nude and black patent with the patent platform and heel? i know barneys has some stacked heel/platform in other colors but i have one pair in tan now like that and i am looking for some in the patent heel/platform in other colors. i thought i heard something about red for the future. anyone more informed than i? what about LCs? any other patent colors? TIA.


----------



## vuittonamour

okay so i see pics of nude, black, pink, and cork yolanda. hmmm. i need grey. i know silver came out too...hirshleifers has them. noooo. i can't. badddddd. lol.


----------



## Speedah

I _neeeeeeeeed_ Pigalilis!!!!  :ninja:


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i wish i could consider them. they're awesome.


----------



## elfgirl

kett said:


> Love the color of the satin criss-cross and I am so happy that the Greissimo is sticking around another season. *edit - HA! Great minds think alike Elf!





I hope more of the pre-fall starts showing up on other retailer sites.  I'd like to know what, if any, other colors the Greissimo will come in (and if anything other than suede).


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm glad there will be Greissimos and Bananas, but I really would like to see what other colors will be out.


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> i'm glad there will be greissimos and bananas, but i really would like to see what other colors will be out.


diddo


----------



## PANda_USC

*speedah*, I'm in the same boat. Pigalilis are a definite on my Fall shopping list, meow!

*madamelizaking*, meoww!! Did you hear back about the canons or lil marlenes, pricing and color? And also the very riches?!?! I am wayyy too stoked for the Fall collection!! 

P.S *to my lovely CL ladies*: I asked a CL tPFer if I should get another birkin or the Fall collection of CLs and even though she said Birkin, I'm going for the Fall collection!!! I love Louboutins too much and this will be my last hurrah before I stop buying them..(because I think they're really doing damage to the feet since I'm flat footed). Love you girls for being so supportive and silly!


----------



## laurayuki

i posted some stuff in the fall thread... lol i totally forgot that i took some spy pictures with my iphone.. and just discovered it today HAHAHA i must be really drunk when i took them.... LOL


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurayuki*, thanks for the additional pics!! AHHH, so excited!! I know you mentioned you were faded, but did you happen to notice what the pinderas looked like in detail? Suede..velvet..strass?


----------



## vuittonamour

YESSS panda i was thinking the same thing! they sound/look amazing!


----------



## carlinha

laurayuki said:


> i posted some stuff in the fall thread... lol i totally forgot that i took some spy pictures with my iphone.. and just discovered it today HAHAHA i must be really drunk when i took them.... LOL



girl you totally crack me up!  :lolots:  where did you get these from?  btw, the strass VP, i *believe* is the MOONLIGHT STRASS...


----------



## laurayuki

*Panda *I think it's suede  which sounds better than velvet don't you think? in terms of the strass/suede combo

*Carlinha*, I know seriously... shhhh don't tell anyone i took them in miami... LOL yes i think that poor picture of VP is the moonlight strass.. I was probably almost tipping over at that point which explains why the picture was.. er... kind of less than perfect...
I really have no recollection of them but you know me.. anything i'm interested in probably has some sparkles in it LOL


----------



## vuittonamour

i am excited to see this moonlight strass. while i can't consider them, i am thinking about it for my wedding shoe...


----------



## PANda_USC

the moonlight strass!! pale blue-ish silver I'm guessing...gorgeous!!

*laurayuki*, yess!! That is exactly what I wanted to hear(suede + strass)!! And I'm glad even though you were drunk, you still have the right frame of mind to take pics of the CLS for us all to admire, ^_^. Now that's a devoted CL lover!

*vuittonamour*, they'd be an amazing wedding shoe hun!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PANda_USC said:


> the moonlight strass!! pale blue-ish silver I'm guessing...gorgeous!!
> 
> *laurayuki*, yess!! That is exactly what I wanted to hear(suede + strass)!! *And I'm glad even though you were drunk, you still have the right frame of mind to take pics of the CLS for us all to admire*, ^_^. Now that's a devoted CL lover!
> 
> *vuittonamour*, they'd be an amazing wedding shoe hun!



LOL! I know, right! Now I have the song 'Blame It on the Alcohol' stuck in my mind!


----------



## clothingguru

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I know, right! Now I have the song 'Blame It on the Alcohol' stuck in my mind!



LMAO!!!!! :lolots: A-A-A-A-A-Alcohol! hehe

*laurayuki*: THANKS for the new pics!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ClouNoeudSpikes150


----------



## clothingguru

Omg  
*clounoeudspike?~!!!!!!!!!!* 

Im in LOVE with the nude with spikes SOOOOO much! 

Thanks for the pic adctd!


----------



## PANda_USC

*adcted*, goodness that photo just made me poop myself, >_<

*cg R*, I think I just died.. I love nude with spikes too..cant do slingbacks though unfortunately..oYyY


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ ya tell me bout it* G* !!!!!!!  i dont prefer slingbacks ...BUT think of what the LADY PEEP SPIKES will look like in NUDe!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*CG R*, ::gets out crystal ball and closes eyes and does her thang:: I foresee nude lady peep spikes in your near future, !


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ hehehe yes maybe! I love them! Im not all that crazy about the HUGE platform! I meant dont get me wrong i think they are HOT! But I dont want them to look...how do i say this without offending?....


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I know I love the nude too but I wish it didn't have the thing in the toe part bow or whateva that is. I don't like slingbacks either. Who's getting the Nude Alti Peep? I'm on the list for the black but I need the nude also ! these slingbacks are gonna be at Horatio I think.


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ im on the list for the black as well but i would rather have the nude! But when i called ...i dont remember now who i called? I think it was horatio...they said they werent getting the nude and werent sure who was and whatnot!


----------



## elfgirl

WHOA. This is certainly going to be the Season of Spikes and Strass, no?  

Ah, to have unlimited funds...I can't wait to see all these beautiful strass creations on you ladies!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ClouNoeudSpikes150




I love love love these!!! Does anybody know where they're available??? Also, I may have missed it but are they lady peeps coming in nude?? 

Ugh, I don't know which one to get for myself for my bday!! This is hard!! lol


----------



## PANda_USC

Okie gals! Just talked to my SA!! There's an exclusive alti coming!!!

 Looks like an *alti*..in velvet..with gold stem(that is curled and twisted to look like branches/roots) in UV Violet and Tea Green.

Also, the *pinderas* are black velour with strass flames coming up them...blue-ish turquoise strass. In the declic shape.

*Canons* are coming in nude chiffon or black satin with gold

*Madame butterfly booties* are only coming to the boutiques in black leather..UV Violet suede and black satin for the pumps.

*Lily marlenes* are mesh with strass...coming in gold and some other colors....SA didn't seem to like them..neither did the manager, hahaha

*Sorry if I repeated anything incorrectly! She gave me a ton of information, O_O!*


----------



## clothingguru

BlondeBarbie said:


> I love love love these!!! Does anybody know where they're available??? Also, I may have missed it but are they lady peeps coming in nude??
> 
> Ugh, I don't know which one to get for myself for my bday!! This is hard!! lol



Yes we have heard that they might be coming in nude as well


----------



## cts900

PANda_USC said:


> Okie gals! Just talked to my SA!! There's an exclusive alti coming!!!
> 
> Looks like an *alti*..in velvet..with gold stem(that is curled and twisted to look like branches/roots) in UV Violet and Tea Green.
> 
> Also, the *pinderas* are black velour with strass flames coming up them...blue-ish turquoise strass. In the declic shape.
> 
> *Canons* are coming in nude chiffon or black satin with gold
> 
> *Madame butterfly booties* are only coming to the boutiques in black leather..UV Violet suede and black satin for the pumps.
> 
> *Lily marlenes* are mesh with strass...coming in gold and some other colors....SA didn't seem to like them..neither did the manager, hahaha
> 
> *Sorry if I repeated anything incorrectly! She gave me a ton of information, O_O!*



OMG!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*cg*, do you know if there is a wait list started for the nude ones?


----------



## Noegirl05

So glad most of these are too tall for me...


----------



## clothingguru

*BB:* No there isn't yet...i called 2 or 3 weeks ago to put my name on the black LadyPS wait list and asked about the nude and they said that they didnt see the nude at all...meaning that they arent getting them in nude and thats for all the U.S. boutiques...but they said that they didnt know if maybe the europe stores or retailers will be getting the nude (Because they arent getting the nude tho...they couldnt tell me for sure if it is coming in nude or not) 

P.s. *CTS:* LOVE YOUR AVI!!!

*Panda*: Thanks for the intel !

^^* Noe*: ya they are pretty tall! and i think that this collection is quite flashy! Not exactly for your everyday outing! lol. Im not feelin it much except a few...which is good cause i went a little crazy for the s/s collection! My CC need recouperation time!

*elf*: ITA! A flashy collection it is! cant wait to see it on some lovely TPF ladies!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *Panda!*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BlondeBarbie said:


> I love love love these!!! Does anybody know where they're available??? Also, I may have missed it but are they lady peeps coming in nude??
> 
> Ugh, I don't know which one to get for myself for my bday!! This is hard!! lol




call Horatio 212-255-1910


----------



## 5elle

The fall styles are a little flash for me - I dislike all the fur and seriously high platforms - but it's made up my mind that a DIY volcano strass project is a must.


----------



## honeyspice

*A bunch of pre-fall collection is now on NM website! * 
I like the camel Biancas and the metallic banana


----------



## Kamilla850

Can anyone confirm that this will be available in pigalle 120 and which stores?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Kamilla850 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this will be available in pigalle 120 and which stores?


 
Yes and SCP


omg MICE! how cute!


----------



## Kamilla850

thanks naked!  The mice are adorable, I really enjoyed Alice in Wonderland so it's nice to see that CL was inspired by the movie - or at least his photographer was.


----------



## PANda_USC

*cts*, omg is right!!

*cg R*, no problem!!

*lilmiss*, you're welcome, ^_^


----------



## BellaShoes

I am surprised! It does not look like the Bianca, Banana or any other sky high platforms are going away in Fall 2010... me likey


----------



## melialuvs2shop

honeyspice said:


> *A bunch of pre-fall collection is now on NM website! *
> I like the camel Biancas and the metallic banana




i love those camel Biancas!!!  they're my nude!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> I am surprised! It does not look like the Bianca, Banana or any other sky high platforms are going away in Fall 2010... me likey



au contraire my dear, the platform is just getting higher and higher.  the new heel height this season is the 150mm.... lots and lots of shoes will come like this....


----------



## clothingguru

*Has any one seen these yet? Or know if they will be coming or not?*


----------



## CMP86

Not loving those!^^^


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ i think they would be cute in a different color way. Like nude. They are sort of the same design as the Annees Folles.


----------



## MsCav2

WOW I NEED the ALTI SPIKES 160 to come in Nude omgosh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Do you guys think that the "leopard" with patent red NPs will go fast?  They could turn to be very popular!  I am torn between those and a less classic, more fun pair.   Also, they may not be office appropriate, right?  I love NPs and it is by far my classic favorite but I do alreay have tiger/black patent NPs.  Your thougths, ladies!


----------



## LornaLou

I just received the official look book for the autumn/winter 2010-2011 and it's amazing! So many pretty styles and amazing flats coming out. I'm just checking with the boutique that I am allowed to post some photos and then if I am allowed I can't wait to share it with you all  I am in LOVE!


----------



## elfgirl

LornaLou said:


> I just received the official look book for the autumn/winter 2010-2011 and it's amazing! So many pretty styles and amazing flats coming out. I'm just checking with the boutique that I am allowed to post some photos and then if I am allowed I can't wait to share it with you all  I am in LOVE!



Oooooh, I hope so!  

So far the Altispikes are the only Must Have for me from Fall.  Strass is out of my price range and most of the others I'm "meh" about.  (Although I haven't seen the pump version of the mesh and strass bootie--I was enamored of that one when it was in the runway thread.)  Flats would be nice.  I need more of those.


----------



## LornaLou

There are some incredible flats, I'm so excited! And some amazong boots and tonnes of spikes!! I'm still waiting on a reply. I hope I get the reply soon


----------



## brintee

*Panda*, where can I preorder the Purple Madame Butterfly??


----------



## LornaLou

Darn I'm not allowed to post any of the new styles until the end of May  I guess that's only about 4 weeks though, I will wait until then but they have amazing styles! My draw has dropped at so many of them!


----------



## elfgirl

LornaLou said:


> Darn I'm not allowed to post any of the new styles until the end of May  I guess that's only about 4 weeks though, I will wait until then but they have amazing styles! My draw has dropped at so many of them!



Booooooo!  

This is the one I remembered from the runway pics....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ Don't worry *Elf!* Laura posted a lot of the lookbook and we've already seen so many new styles already. In a months time we'll have seen the majority I suspect.


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^ Don't worry *Elf!* Laura posted a lot of the lookbook and we've already seen so many new styles already. In a months time we'll have seen the majority I suspect.



You're probably right.  I'm just indulging my inner Veruca Salt.


----------



## carlinha

elfgirl said:


> Booooooo!
> 
> This is the one I remembered from the runway pics....



i think this style is called MARALENA   such a pretty name for a pretty shoe!


----------



## madamelizaking

Lookie Lookie!!

http://www.behance.net/Gallery/louboutins-stories/484000

Christian Louboutin's facebook page posted it


----------



## LornaLou

Yeah those pictures in there are gorgeous, I love them! I could probably post those ones but the ones I'm not allowed to post are all of the styles and their names which is contained in the rest of the look book. Sorry  I'll see if I am allowed to mention some of the names though.


----------



## vuittonamour

:lolots: i LOVE the pigalili and REALLY want a pair but i just showed them to my bf and he goes, "they remind me of doomsday shoes"  :lolots:

anyone who watches superman or smallville knows who doomsday is...





hahaha typical guy thinking. i love the shoes tho i want them in a bad way.


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm, i will be interested to know the pricetag for the pinderas. i would need to stop buying NOW if i want to consider them...would be a nice birthday present to myself...


----------



## Noegirl05

Ooooh the st j white spikes ughhh so beautiful!!! I love them!!! And the fuxia onemores!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

The Pindera's are $3,075

The porepi will be coming ina   100mm


I'll have more names for you guys when I go to the boutique on Thurs 

Lady Pee's will be 845

there's a style like the feticha with beautiful bow or feather like things on the top of the ankle and at the toebox..it was so pretty but I forget the name.

Altispike 160 will only be available at Dallas

Altispike 140 is on the books for SCP and R and I think H and some mroe.. I forgot to write it down. 

From what I remember there will be no Nude patent altispike

I *believe* the Cannons are $1375 but don't take my word for it.. i'll double check on thurs


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks for the info liza. haha i guess that means no for the pinderas for me. i'd rather spend that money on more things than one.

i'll still be keeping an eye out though...


----------



## babysweetums

everything is sooo flashy, not my style =( im really hoping to see a bianca with a hidden platform...ahh i can dream right??


----------



## compulsive

For you Bianca lovers, it will be coming in red patent & grey flannel!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ andd peacock patent!


----------



## karwood

compulsive said:


> For you Bianca lovers, it will be coming in red patent & grey flannel!


 

I can't wait to see what the grey flannel biancas look like. I wonder if the red will be the same as the rouge or if it is a different shade of red.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ andd peacock patent!



peacock patent!??!?!? Where are you ladies getting these info?


----------



## kett

I think the new Bridget's (Bridget's Back?) are SOOOO pretty! I really need to learn patience because I can't wait to see them all...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I can't wait to see what the grey flannel biancas look like. I wonder if the red will be the same as the rouge or if it is a different shade of red.


 
I'm thinking candy apple?


----------



## compulsive

^ Yep.. the candy apple red! Not rouge


----------



## laurayuki

why is everything over 1k!!! fml...


----------



## clothingguru

^^^^ oooh i cant wait to see the flannel bianca!


----------



## compulsive

^ I'm wondering the same thing!

ETA: under *laura*


----------



## PANda_USC

*liza*, thank you for all of the information!! So excited!!! AHHH, and thank you for the link to the artistic pics of the Fall CLS! They're all so gorgeous!!

*naked*, say it isn't so!!!  patent peacock biancas?!?! :: passes out::


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *liza*, thank you for all of the information!! So excited!!! AHHH, and thank you for the link to the artistic pics of the Fall CLS! They're all so gorgeous!!
> 
> *naked*, say it isn't so!!! patent peacock biancas?!?! :: passes out::


 
Indeed! and also a peacock suede material with the metallic "thingys" on them ... like the bananas at NM!
These are coming in pigalle 100 for sure at Nordstrom? but not sure what other styles.


----------



## PANda_USC

OyYY..those leopard print booties with gold studs...those are so fun!!

*naked*, metal thingies? I am so confused, @_@


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> OyYY..those leopard print booties with gold studs...those are so fun!!
> 
> *naked*, metal thingies? I am so confused, @_@


 
like this bag

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

but instead of purple ... PEACOCK!


----------



## photomama24

Does anyone know when the Alti Spike's are coming out?  Do I need to get on a list at Horatio or something, or do you think Net-a-Porter will have them?


----------



## Chins4

PANda_USC said:


> OyYY..those leopard print booties with gold studs...those are so fun!!


 
Yup, those were talking to me as well


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So since that bag color name is fuxia (which really does look like purple) is that want the fuxia Banana's will look like? I didn't see a pic or maybe I just didn't click around long enough. Oops.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

compulsive said:


> For you Bianca lovers, it will be coming in *red patent* & grey flannel!


What? When? How? Where??? Do you know if the red is Cerise?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So since that bag color name is fuxia (which really does look like purple) is that want the fuxia Banana's will look like? I didn't see a pic or maybe I just didn't click around long enough. Oops.


 
Fuxia bananas? 

I only saw the black metallic thing on the NM site


----------



## karwood

photomama24 said:


> Does anyone know when the Alti Spike's are coming out? Do I need to get on a list at Horatio or something, or do you think Net-a-Porter will have them?


 
I think somebody posted the ETA for this style is sometime between May-July. Since the time the pics of these shoes have been posted, they have been getting alot of hype. I know several ladies have aready put their name down on the waiting list in Horatio. I would probably advice you to do the same. HTH.


----------



## compulsive

*jimmy*, Nordstrom. It only says red patent in the lookbook so I'm not sure!


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> Okie gals! Just talked to my SA!! There's an exclusive alti coming!!!
> 
> Looks like an *alti*..in velvet..with gold stem(that is curled and twisted to look like branches/roots) in UV Violet and Tea Green.
> 
> Also, the *pinderas* are black velour with strass flames coming up them...blue-ish turquoise strass. In the declic shape.
> 
> *Canons* are coming in nude chiffon or black satin with gold
> 
> *Madame butterfly booties* are only coming to the boutiques in black leather..UV Violet suede and black satin for the pumps.
> 
> *Lily marlenes* are mesh with strass...coming in gold and some other colors....SA didn't seem to like them..neither did the manager, hahaha
> 
> *Sorry if I repeated anything incorrectly! She gave me a ton of information, O_O!*


 

Thanks *PANda* for the intel. I am very happy to see the Madame Butterfly will be available to the public. I thought these were exclusively  Christian Louboutin for Marchesa.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Fuxia bananas?
> 
> I only saw the black metallic thing on the NM site


Yea, I can't remember where I saw it at but it said those Banana's would come in Fuxia and Black.

Oh, it was NM! Hehe!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

compulsive said:


> *jimmy*, Nordstrom. It only says red patent in the lookbook so I'm not sure!


Yay! I am going to take that to mean Cerise! Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea, I can't remember where I saw it at but it said those Banana's would come in Fuxia and Black.
> 
> Oh, it was NM! Hehe!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
ohhh no picture those trixsters!


----------



## PANda_USC

*brintee*, the purple madame butterfly slingbacks will be in UV purple(very bright) with a mono bow, available at Madison


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone know if the metallic thingies are screenprinted on or what?  I'm a little worried about them wearing off if it's just paint...


----------



## brintee

Thanks!



PANda_USC said:


> *brintee*, the purple madame butterfly slingbacks will be in UV purple(very bright) with a mono bow, available at Madison


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> Does anyone know if the metallic thingies are screenprinted on or what? I'm a little worried about them wearing off if it's just paint...


 
Looks like a screenprint to me, on suede.


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> *brintee*, the purple madame butterfly slingbacks will be in UV purple(very bright) with a mono bow, available at Madison


 
 Will it look like the Clou Noeud Spikes but without the spikes?


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Looks like a screenprint to me, on suede.



That's what I thought, too. Hmm.


----------



## PANda_USC

For those interested, lipspikes, at least the leopard ponyhair ones with gold studs are $1995

*brintee*, sorry, it's a madame butterfly pump(not sling back), *UV purple* and black velour, or ponyhair *leopard*, or nappa luna black, satin in *prune* and black, and some texture in *anthracite* or black...-___-. So it is like the greissimo but with one bow in the front..a cutesy bow instead of the knot.

*karwood*, the leopard pony hair lipspikes will look like the ariella clou..but only with monochrome spikes...comes in black as well..is that what you were asking? LOL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> That's what I thought, too. Hmm.


 
I think they will be ok. I'd like to see them up close to figure out for sure. It could be maybe some kind of jacquard fabric? The black ones are giving me eye strain!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe I am looking too hard or wishful thinking, but it kind of looks like a black net over a silver metallic shoe. Kind of like the lace pigalle's and VPs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ohhh no picture those trixsters!


Yeah, I know. That's why I asked if the bag may be the same color as the shoe because I saw the name but didn't see the actual shoe.


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> For those interested, lipspikes, at least the leopard ponyhair ones with gold studs are $1995
> 
> *brintee*, sorry, it's a madame butterfly pump(not sling back), UV purple and black velour, or ponyhair leopard, or nappa luna black, satin in prune and black, and some texture in anthracite or black...-___-. So it is like the greissimo but with one bow in the front..a cutesy bow instead of the know.


 
I am actually inquiring on the *Madame Butterfly*. I am getting totally confused. I was hoping Madame Butterfly would be the booties with the three bows. Like the ones seen below:


----------



## compulsive

I was thinking the same thing as *jimmy*. Can't wait to see it for sure!


----------



## brintee

Yea I want the booties too *kar*....I was confused also until* naked* set me straight!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe I am looking too hard or wishful thinking, but it kind of looks like a black net over a silver metallic shoe. Kind of like the lace pigalle's and VPs.




if you zoom in, you can see that those metallic square thingies are sort of sitting on the suede


----------



## compulsive

^ Props to you for being able to stare at them lol. They hurt my eyes ush:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

compulsive said:


> ^ Props to you for being able to stare at them lol. They hurt my eyes ush:




lol...  i couldn't do it for too long though...  i was beginning to lose my sense of dimension


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe I am looking too hard or wishful  thinking, but it kind of looks like a black net over a silver metallic  shoe. Kind of like the lace pigalle's and VPs.






melialuvs2shop said:


> if you zoom in, you can see that those metallic square thingies are sort of sitting on the suede



maybe they're sequins?  i want to say i've seen some fabric that's very similar


----------



## photomama24

karwood said:


> I think somebody posted the ETA for this style is sometime between May-July. Since the time the pics of these shoes have been posted, they have been getting alot of hype. I know several ladies have aready put their name down on the waiting list in Horatio. I would probably advice you to do the same. HTH.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> Yea I want the booties too *kar*....I was confused also until* naked* set me straight!


 
I must have missed *naked's *post  So, is the Madame Butterflys shown in the pics are the ones we are chatting about or is there a different Madame Butterfly that I am not aware of ?


----------



## brintee

Oh no, this was on FB  The booties are the ones with 3 bows. The pump only has one bow...



karwood said:


> I must have missed *naked's *post  So, is the Madame Butterflys shown in the pics are the ones we are chatting about or is there a different Madame Butterfly that I am not aware of ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I must have missed *naked's *post  So, is the Madame Butterflys shown in the pics are the ones we are chatting about or is there a different Madame Butterfly that I am not aware of ?


 
The bootie is coming out and I belieive it's 13xx? or 14xx?

I don't remember and I don't know what colors...

What color do you want *Kar *cuz I want them too!


----------



## po0hping

karwood said:


> I think somebody posted the ETA for this style is sometime between May-July. Since the time the pics of these shoes have been posted, they have been getting alot of hype. I know several ladies have aready put their name down on the waiting list in Horatio. I would probably advice you to do the same. HTH.



Just to make sure, Horatio only order the 140 heel right?  No one knows what stores are getting the 160 yet, right?


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, the boutiques will be getting the *madame butterfly booties* with tri-bows, BUT only in black suede..and I think black leather? BUT, this is only for the US boutiques. *The boutiques overseas may be getting a variety of textures and colors..and Neiman's and Saks may be getting different colors, meow!*

There is also the *madame butterfly PUMP* which only has one bow in front and looks like the greissimo but with a bow instead of a knot..that one will come in a variety of colors in the US.

Sorry for the confusion everyone!! OyY..so many names to memorize!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ yea ... what she said


----------



## elfgirl

po0hping said:


> Just to make sure, Horatio only order the 140 heel right?  No one knows what stores are getting the 160 yet, right?



Dallas is getting the 160, but isn't open yet.  All the other boutiques are getting 140.


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> *karwood*, the boutiques will be getting the *madame butterfly booties* with tri-bows, BUT only in black suede..and I think black leather? BUT, this is only for the US boutiques. *The boutiques overseas may be getting a variety of textures and colors..and Neiman's and Saks may be getting different colors, meow!*
> 
> There is also the *madame butterfly PUMP* which only has one bow in front and looks like the greissimo but with a bow instead of a knot..that one will come in a variety of colors in the US.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion everyone!! OyY..so many names to memorize!


 

HALLELUJAH!!!!!! *PANda,* thank you for clarifying this for me.  I thought I was going to lose my mind!

*naked, *I would like to see the other color options, but right now I am leaning towards the black suede.


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *karwood*, the boutiques will be getting the *madame butterfly booties* with tri-bows, BUT only in black suede..and I think black leather? BUT, this is only for the US boutiques. *The boutiques overseas may be getting a variety of textures and colors..and Neiman's and Saks may be getting different colors, meow!*
> 
> There is also the *madame butterfly PUMP* which only has one bow in front and looks like the greissimo but with a bow instead of a knot..that one will come in a variety of colors in the US.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion everyone!! OyY..so many names to memorize!



Ok, so depending on what it looks like in execution, the madame butterfly pump may be a .  The booties are too bowwy (bow-y?) for me, but one bow might be manageable.


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, no problem! I really wanted the madame butterfly bootie..I love the tri-bow effect..but seeing that the only color available was black(I really wanted prune..the purple color from the runway), I may have to pass on them, ::Sadness::

*elfgirl*, yess!! Bows are always cute, ^_^! Hope you get them!! I imagine them to be quite comfy too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> Ok, so depending on what it looks like in execution, the madame butterfly pump may be a . The booties are too bowwy (bow-y?) for me, but one bow might be manageable.


 
*Danielle *posted a pic of the pump but alas her pics arn't showing up anymore and I didn't save it.

It's basically a bananaish shape (peep toe, 150mm heel) with a bow on the part over the tootsies!


----------



## justkell

Barneys.com just added the following:

Lulys in Black with the white tip

Ziguonette in light purple (same shoe as Brandy had on in the celeb thread)

Lady Bow in Red

Onemore in Black

Fred Flat in Ivory

Louis sneaker in black and in white


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Danielle *posted a pic of the pump but alas her pics arn't showing up anymore and I didn't save it.
> 
> It's basically a bananaish shape (peep toe, 150mm heel) with a bow on the part over the tootsies!





PANda_USC said:


> *elfgirl*, yess!! Bows are always  cute, ^_^! Hope you get them!! I imagine them to be quite comfy  too!



AIIGGH. ush:  This is playing havoc with my There Is Nothing From Fall That I Want plan. 

*deep breath*

Ok.  New plan!  Altispikes first, then be seduced by cute bows.  

This is doable.


----------



## alyssa08

I think someone mentioned that the madame butterfly pumps will come in a lower heel too... like 120. everything is way too high for me... can't til more official pics come out.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

alyssa08 said:


> I think someone mentioned that the madame butterfly pumps will come in a lower heel too... like 120. everything is way too high for me... can't til more official pics come out.


 
Nope no lower heel AFAIK.


----------



## po0hping

elfgirl said:


> Dallas is getting the 160, but isn't open yet.  All the other boutiques are getting 140.



Thanks, elfgirl.  I'm kind of hesitant to buy from boutiques because of the return policy and because I've never tried on the Alti style before.  But I really really want them, so I might have to take that expensive chance.  

Sorry if this is a stupid question but even though the store isn't open yet, are the employees already making a waitlist?


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> Ok, so depending on what it looks like in execution, the madame butterfly pump may be a .  The booties are too bowwy (bow-y?) for me, but one bow might be manageable.



OMG it might be a winner for me too!!!! i love bows!!!! And i love the idea of the banana with the fuchsia mesh.


----------



## *Magdalena*

is Amber strass going to be 140 or 160?? please tell me it will be 140 ush:


----------



## Noegirl05

Do the fred flats come in black or grey?


----------



## alyssa08

.


----------



## LornaLou

*Magdalena* said:


> is Amber strass going to be 140 or 160?? please tell me it will be 140 ush:



Amber Strass is 150mm so it's in between.


----------



## elfgirl

po0hping said:


> Thanks, elfgirl.  I'm kind of hesitant to buy from boutiques because of the return policy and because I've never tried on the Alti style before.  But I really really want them, so I might have to take that expensive chance.
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but even though the store isn't open yet, are the employees already making a waitlist?



There's a thread on the shopping sub-board about the new boutique.  You might go ask there for more info.  I'm not in the area, but several of the other CL ladies are and they might know more.  

HTH!


----------



## clothingguru

LornaLou said:


> Amber Strass is 150mm so it's in between.



YAY!!!!!!  thats perfect ! In between ....oh i am in heaven


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I don't know how I missed these but I must have them!! I think I'll need a 36 though & they're already sold out in that size....does anybody know if other stores are getting these???



karwood said:


> *Relika*, Bianca-Mary Jane style!! Available for pre-order at Saks. com..


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ I know i must have them too! I JUST pre-ordered them! yay! 
P.s.: Im almost sure that either NAP or Neimans or Berg or another online retailer will be getting them . Alot of them haven't gotten any new stock yet....like pam jenkins as well.

Do you want them in nude or black?


----------



## LornaLou

I can talk about the new styles  There are some beauitful Pigalle flats coming in! Red suede, black and completely studded black leather and a leopard print as well. There are volcano strass ballerina flats and AB strass as well. There is a new boot called the Jem boot and it's so beaitiful, it's on my want list now. It's in purple or black and it has buckles on it and is a buckle sling back and peep toe, it's super high though! Let me know if there are any styles you want confirmed or want to know are existing


----------



## hya_been

OMG lookbook pics!!


----------



## erinmiyu

the lookbook pics are really cool, but i'm not feeling much of the fur :/


----------



## BlondeBarbie

clothingguru said:


> ^^^ I know i must have them too! I JUST pre-ordered them! yay!
> P.s.: Im almost sure that either NAP or Neimans or Berg or another online retailer will be getting them . Alot of them haven't gotten any new stock yet....like pam jenkins as well.
> 
> Do you want them in nude or black?


 

Definitely nude.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LornaLou said:


> I can talk about the new styles  There are some beauitful Pigalle flats coming in! Red suede, black and completely studded black leather and a leopard print as well. There are volcano strass ballerina flats and AB strass as well. There is a new boot called the Jem boot and it's so beaitiful, it's on my want list now. It's in purple or black and it has buckles on it and is a buckle sling back and peep toe, it's super high though! Let me know if there are any styles you want confirmed or want to know are existing


 
This is the Pigalle flat (top one) posted by *Laura *out of the lookbook.







Obviously coming in different materials (this one shows spikes)

This is the Jem bootie (150mm heel) posted by *Elise*






This is the canon (again posted by *Elise*)


----------



## Stephanie***

^^^!!


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, I think the Piggie flats have made my Fall list -- in black, or in the red suede if I can snag a pair of Rosella flats during the sales.


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks Naked! Yeah the Pigalle flat comes in a lot more colours, it's gorgeous! That's a different kind of look book to what I have too, I have one that shows them at all different angles and the colours. The Jem boot is so HOT! I don't like it in that green colour though, I love the purple and black. I don't know if it's coming in that olivey colour. Thank you for posting the style/shape of the shoe though


----------



## hya_been

Lorna the green might only be for runway and not for retail sale.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm definately going to look at the lookbook at BH when I'm in LA next week. I'll try to get some pics that haven't been posted yet for the ladies!!


----------



## madamelizaking

A look book w/different angles and colors? I've seen the look book,the buy book, and the actual stock book and none of them had that... What kinda look book is this? I'm good friend with SCP and i'd be bummed if they didn't show it to me!


----------



## LornaLou

It's red and it unfolds open, it has green elastic holding it together on the outside and inside it has the photoshop photos of the sea and glass etc that have been posted and it has after that all the styles  I'll get a pic of the outside of it hang on 

Edit - it's attached


----------



## madamelizaking

OOH Ok.. Scp did't have that in as of thurs last week..i'm sure they'll have it by now.


----------



## *Magdalena*

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm definately going to look at the lookbook at BH when I'm in LA next week. I'll try to get some pics that haven't been posted yet for the ladies!!


 
please do!!!! have fun!


----------



## LornaLou

madamelizaking said:


> OOH Ok.. Scp did't have that in as of thurs last week..i'm sure they'll have it by now.




Yeah definitely go see it! You can see all the colours  You will love it! The boutiques here got it Monday so I'm sure they will have it now.


----------



## mal

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Danielle *posted a pic of the pump but alas her pics arn't showing up anymore and I didn't save it.
> 
> It's basically a bananaish shape (peep toe, 150mm heel) with a bow on the part over the tootsies!



here is the Madama Butterfly; only pic I know of so far... this color is called Sahara.


----------



## vuittonamour

nevermind ^^^^^!!!! i  think i love that!


----------



## elfgirl

mal said:


> here is the Madama Butterfly; only pic I know of so far... this color is called Sahara.



Oh, dear. Yes, that's a must have. *sigh*


----------



## vuittonamour

does anyone think the altis might come back out w/o the spikes? it's on my want list but ATM i'm willing to take it in any color but black, and no spikes.


----------



## guccigal07

Is it just a flower on the top of the butterfly shoe?


----------



## PANda_USC

the madame butterfly pump is absolutely adorable!! ^_^


----------



## karwood

guccigal07 said:


> Is it just a flower on the top of the butterfly shoe?


 
It's a bow.


----------



## carlinha

guccigal07 said:


> Is it just a flower on the top of the butterfly shoe?



no its a bow....

edit: jinx *kar*


----------



## clothingguru

BlondeBarbie said:


> Definitely nude.



Ya i wanted nude too but i JUST got the nude bianca's! And they are way too similar to have both in NUDE IMO. So im getting black! Plus i dont have a black CL yet and need one! lol


----------



## ikaesmallz

wow I just saw the pic of the gold annees folles and I'm so in !!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I don't have a black or a nude. lol I started with all kinds of crazy colors first....silly me!



clothingguru said:


> Ya i wanted nude too but i JUST got the nude bianca's! And they are way too similar to have both in NUDE IMO. So im getting black! Plus i dont have a black CL yet and need one! lol


----------



## clothingguru

BlondeBarbie said:


> I don't have a black or a nude. lol I started with all kinds of crazy colors first....silly me!



haha that awesome tho!!!! I was the same! I had every color but black and nude and i just got my nude ....so now i need my black!

ikaesmallz: ME TOO  except it looks like those ones are 120 not 140 like the black/gold ones????!


----------



## kett

Madame Butterfly!


----------



## ikaesmallz

clothingguru said:


> haha that awesome tho!!!! I was the same! I had every color but black and nude and i just got my nude ....so now i need my black!
> 
> ikaesmallz: ME TOO  except it looks like those ones are 120 not 140 like the black/gold ones????!



I think they are 120 *CG*. Is shopsavannah's the only place that has them?


----------



## compulsive

Ugh.. I want the AFs in champagne now but they're only 120s


----------



## clothingguru

compulsive: i KNOW ME TOO!!!! But i want 140's not 120!

ikaesmallz: ya so far ive only seen them at Savanah's  im sure more will come out but i want 140 not 120


----------



## *Magdalena*

compulsive said:


> Ugh.. I want the AFs in champagne now but they're only 120s


 
*Vee*~I ordered them this morning!!   you know how much I love that style....I am actually glad they're 120...a little more comfy than the black 140 we have


----------



## ikaesmallz

I think 140 would def be sexier but I would be happy with the 120. More doable for walking for me lol! If anyone happens to see it pop up anywhere else especially in a 35.5 please let me know!!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ for sure !!!! i will if i see that size! And true...120 would be easier to walk in. but oh i love 140


----------



## compulsive

*Magdalena* said:


> *Vee*~I ordered them this morning!!   you know how much I love that style....I am actually glad they're 120...a little more comfy than the black 140 we have



Hehehe I had a feeling you would order these right away!  I can't wait to see these lovelies on ya, *Mags*! I need to live vicariously through you!


----------



## MsCav2

Hey Ladies Does anyone know the Price point for the MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP???????
  ALSO I HOPE AND PRAY THE ALTI 160 COMES BACK OUT IN NUDE PATENT THIS FALL
*THANKS!!*


----------



## Ayala

MsCav2 said:


> Hey Ladies Does anyone know the Price point for the MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP???????
> ALSO I HOPE AND PRAY THE ALTI 160 COMES BACK OUT IN NUDE PATENT THIS FALL
> *THANKS!!*





madamelizaking said:


> Amber strass $2455
> Madame butterfly bootie $1195
> Pump $895
> Altispike 140 or 160 $1375
> Pigalili $3545
> Pigalle strass (black diamond, vulcano or auror ) $3135
> Fifi strass (aurora , light gold, vulcano, silk,black jet) $3095
> Gozul strass(flats) $2395
> Lady peep spike $1275
> Porepi (pigalle leopard with patent and chain) $895
> 
> More info to come *



I think the Madame Butterfly Pump is listed under the Bootie at $895


----------



## clothingguru

^^^^ ME too!!! I want / need an alti pump in my life and i want a solid patent color  And i think they are $895 the madame butterfly ?


----------



## clothingguru

LornaLou said:


> It's red and it unfolds open, it has green elastic holding it together on the outside and inside it has the photoshop photos of the sea and glass etc that have been posted and it has after that all the styles  I'll get a pic of the outside of it hang on
> 
> Edit - it's attached



How did you get your hands on the book?


----------



## natassha68

Just got a email from my SA at Barneys in NYC , I see that some of you are interested in Annes Follies .... they just got these, Champayne 140 & black


----------



## Noegirl05

Geez those champagne AF are amazing!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^ know!  I wonder how it would look on me?


----------



## elfgirl

$895 really shouldn't make me go, "Oooooh, that's cheap!" should it.  *facepalm*

(And yet I balk at paying $7 for a ham sandwich at the Deli in my office building...)


----------



## lolitablue

elfgirl said:


> $895 really shouldn't make me go, "Oooooh, that's cheap!" should it. *facepalm*
> 
> (And yet I balk at paying $7 for a ham sandwich at the Deli in my office building...)


 
A girl has to get her priorities in order, my dear!!!  

There is nothing that I have to have, so far!! I am sure that once the new styles start showing up in modeling shots, I will fall for a couple!!!


----------



## compulsive

natassha68 said:


> Just got a email from my SA at Barneys in NYC , I see that some of you are interested in Annes Follies .... they just got these, Champayne 140 & black



 I think I need the champagne ones too but I can only keep one! GAH!


----------



## *Magdalena*

LornaLou said:


> It's red and it unfolds open, it has green elastic holding it together on the outside and inside it has the photoshop photos of the sea and glass etc that have been posted and it has after that all the styles  I'll get a pic of the outside of it hang on
> 
> Edit - it's attached


 
my SA is mailing me the lookbook today...i wonder if that's the one I will get? cant wait to see it


----------



## PANda_USC

For reference, the Lily Marlenes or Lil Marlenes..whatever they're called...are pumps made of *mesh* like the marale booties..but come in *black* or as sort of *true blue* strass(true blue exclusive to Horatio). Retail around $3K?


----------



## vuittonamour

clothingguru said:


> ^^^^ ME too!!! I want / need an alti pump in my life and i want a solid patent color  And i think they are $895 the madame butterfly ?



yep, i asked this question a few pages back but no one seems to know  i want the same thing. solid patent color alti pump, no spikes.


----------



## clothingguru

natasha: thank you for the info! I need those AF in Champagne!!!!! 

vuitton: shucks ! Oh well i guess we will find out!


----------



## natassha68

Anytime  


clothingguru said:


> natasha: thank you for the info! I need those AF in Champagne!!!!!
> 
> vuitton: shucks ! Oh well i guess we will find out!


----------



## ikaesmallz

yes thank you so much for that info *natassha*!!

*CG* I really want them but I started thinking of outfits and man, the champagne ones are just really dressy. So I'm kind of hesitant because I feel like that would restrict me from wearing them.  What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Noegirl05

Smallz- that was my same issue. I know I won't be going that dressy often.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ yes you are totally right! And i love that about them because i usually only wear my Cl's with dresses and skirts to special events....i seem to have alot of those! lol. So for me its ok. But i totally understand where your coming from...they are fairly dressy! They would be cute with white or cream capri's and a nice blouse in the summer!


----------



## ikaesmallz

I think they're going to be a no no for me and I'm just going to have to admire them on other people lol.


----------



## clothingguru

^ really? oh shucks! You'll find a pair that works better for you in the fall collection im sure!


----------



## clothingguru

Um ok i know these arent brand new....BUT WHERE WAS i WHEN THESE CAME OUT?

are these pink Nabuck python AD's?   






Sorry the pic is really bad...here's the link: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1&ei=pYfSS-D3EJiCtgPZm63qCQ

Scroll down and you'll see.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*CG* I saw them at the Horatio store. I really liked them too!


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ REALLY? are they still around do you think? probably most likely not! lol


----------



## ikaesmallz

umm, they might be. like whatever's left of them. They were right next to the grey nabuck python altadama. *sigh* call them!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ im calling now!!!!!!! lol


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ go go go go go!!! lol.


----------



## clothingguru

they're not answering!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> they're not answering!


 
*CG- *Can you ask if they have a 38?! OMG I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

I think they open at 12 today maybe that's why? lol Keep trying!


----------



## clothingguru

dez: ya ill ask for ya! tee hee!~

^^ ok i will keep trying! ill keep you guys posted! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Ok i just got a hold of them and they only have like a 40 or 41 left  and same with the grey ones! But they said they have another pinkish browny pair in a 38 at miami! 

And i think they were confused....they were like do you want the nabuck python or suede? And i was like....isnt the nabuck suedy???? 

So they said there are some suede grey ones available at Miami was it? i think so ya!

Sad for me


----------



## ikaesmallz

Awwww I'm sorry *CG*! Yea they've been out on display for a while! Damn if only you would've known sooner! It's ok you never know maybe they'll pop up somewhere!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ ya maybe they will  Think positive!!!! Thanks ikaesmallz! xx


----------



## samhainophobia

PANda_USC said:


> For those interested, lipspikes, at least the leopard ponyhair ones with gold studs are $1995



Eff.  I want the Lipspikes (in black) desperately, but that's pretty rich for my blood.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

erinmiyu said:


> do you mean the frutti frutti? i tried these on at horatio last month. they are really pretty irl, i don't love the red contrast piping, though :/




I love them! but I hate that red your talking about maybe I can strass that part out?  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> Ok i just got a hold of them and they only have like a 40 or 41 left  and same with the grey ones! But they said they have another pinkish browny pair in a 38 at miami!
> 
> And i think they were confused....they were like do you want the nabuck python or suede? And i was like....isnt the nabuck suedy????
> 
> So they said there are some suede grey ones available at Miami was it? i think so ya!
> 
> Sad for me


 
thank you hun!!!! sorry you couldn't find them


----------



## clothingguru

^ no problem cheeka!


----------



## karwood

*Ashakes, *has these. BTW, these are not pink, they are labeled/categorized as "red nabuck python".

Here is a pic she posted of her AD: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-red-cls-here-396680-4.html#post11083912



clothingguru said:


> Um ok i know these arent brand new....BUT WHERE WAS i WHEN THESE CAME OUT?
> 
> are these pink Nabuck python AD's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is really bad...here's the link: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1&ei=pYfSS-D3EJiCtgPZm63qCQ
> 
> Scroll down and you'll see.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ It looks like the person in the photo is wearing the rose indian (sp?) suede alta dama.

The same color as the ron rons of previous seasons.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ It looks like the person in the photo is wearing the rose indian (sp?) suede alta dama.
> 
> The same color as the ron rons of previous seasons.


 
I agree. I think the shoes the person is wearing is not same shoe shown  in the other photo.


----------



## po0hping

saks.com has some new pre-fall styles up:
Perdue
Tinazata
Praia
Deroba
Gazolina
Armony
Alta Bouton
Ronfifi
Torpille


----------



## elfgirl

Hmmm...I think the Ronfifi needs to go on my list, but not as a must have.  I'm very enamored with it, though.


----------



## PANda_USC

*samhain*, meow!! Maybe the black ones aren't as pricey as the pony hair ones? :: wishes on a star for you:: meow!!!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> *Ashakes, *has these. BTW, these are not pink, they are labeled/categorized as "red nabuck python".
> 
> Here is a pic she posted of her AD: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-red-cls-here-396680-4.html#post11083912



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## alyssa08

anyone been to madison lately? I rediscovered the lizard yoyos in the spring ref thread. I emailed them but I thought I'd ask here and see if anyone knows if they still have them and what the price is.


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

I cant wait for the fall collection to come out and see all the new goodies you guys get! I want the madame butterfly!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG who has seen the Fall Look Book??? 
OMG 
LUSTING OVER 
Very Mix - Peep Toe En Strass Et Clous all colors 
Bridgets Back - Bottine En Strass Et Clous 
Lady Peep- coming in Napa Kid & Patent  various Colors I think this is a 150 or 160mm?
Tsar- Peep Toe En Dentelle Crepe De Soie Et Strass - WHITE!!
Escandria


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I saw the lookbook and the book of the styles and who's getting what ... Must.find.jem.in.purple.suede


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I can't wait to see more pictures and to find out who's getting what. I need to know who I should start stalking


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Very Mix Peep Toe En Strass Et Clous


----------



## PANda_USC

*adcted*, thanks for the pic babe!! Hehehhe..another one goes on the shopping list, LOL..goodness.you girls are great at enabling without even trying, -__-


----------



## guccigal07

I love the very mix! now which color. I am thinking silver


----------



## ilovetoshop

Lady peep toe150mm...deciding on what color to get?? Nude patent, black, or the color below, think it's like a tortoise. Just got them in today for the Fall collection..suggestions/inputs ladies?? TIA


----------



## jancedtif

^My vote is for the tortoise!  My goodness, is it gorgeous!    Btw, what's the price?


----------



## clothingguru

^ nude or tortoise


----------



## kuromi-chan

wowzers!!    that Lady Peep is one sexxxxy shoe!!


----------



## natassha68

OMG, who got those in


----------



## compulsive

*ilovetoshop*, I'd go with either nude patent or tortoise!

*Natassha*, that lady peep toe is such a "you" shoe!


----------



## natassha68

Lol , I know, Im having a panic attack waiting for a responce to who got them in, 


compulsive said:


> *ilovetoshop*, I'd go with either nude patent or tortoise!
> 
> *Natassha*, that lady peep toe is such a "you" shoe!


----------



## mal

^^^just start calling around, sweetie! You need them!


----------



## guccigal07

call Miami they have!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Gucci ....FYI.... Miami also has Nude Altadama's 140's (pink/nude) in size 37.5, 38.5 & a 40, if your interested, don't hesitate, they will fly out !!


----------



## natassha68

, your right !!





mal said:


> ^^^just start calling around, sweetie! You need them!


----------



## compulsive

natassha68 said:


> Thanks Gucci ....FYI.... Miami also has Nude Altadama's 140's (pink/nude) in size 37.5, 38.5 & a 40, if your interested, don't hesitate, they will fly out !!



Wow.. didn't they just arrive yesterday? That's fast lol. Did you get the Lady Peep Toe!?


----------



## ilovetoshop

natassha68 said:


> Lol , I know, Im having a panic attack waiting for a responce to who got them in,



Miami has them in but only in the tortoise color for now and the other colors for the patent will arrive in 3mos, according to the SA. sorry for the late response..hehe..which color were you opting for? But I forgot to ask for the $$ was too excited staring at the pic...lol


----------



## ilovetoshop

compulsive said:


> Wow.. didn't they just arrive yesterday? That's fast lol. Did you get the Lady Peep Toe!?



Bummer!! I was waiting to see if I would be luck enuff to get AD's but the last pair in my size were on hold for someone and ended up taking them..so now Im hoping to get the lady peep and hope they're pretty comfortable being 150mm~


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies, this isn't a new style, but does anyone know which nude VPs footcandy is selling? the pinkier nudes or the lighter "beigeier" nudes? TIA.


----------



## maianh_8686

Hey ladies, 

I couldn't go to the event today but I went to SCP instead.  They got new shipments in. 
I love love love the *Madame Butterfly Pump*, they are super super comfy. I got them in sz 36.5 which is my CL size, my true size is 36 (for your reference).  
The *suede Declic* runs TTS I think, I tried the 36.5 and it was a little bit big.
The booties with gold buttons (sorry I can't remember its name) run 1/2 size bigger too like the Madame Butterfly Pump.
They also got the *Lady Peep* in Black Calf leather.
Oh, and they have the nude *Pigalles 120* and the *Grey Watersnake Altadamas* too (I didn't ask what sizes are available, sorry!).  Call quick if you want them.

Now are the pictures:





































*Grey Flannel Biancas*


----------



## Ayala

Are the Declics 140s?

And did they get any solid suede Declics in?

Ty for the beautiful pics!


----------



## maianh_8686

Ayala 
The Declics are 140 i believe. I didn't see any solid suede Declics  Ur welcome!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks for the pics Maianh


----------



## CMP86

I want the declics!!!


----------



## kjbags

Thanks for the eye candy!
Purple eel


----------



## Ayala

What pitch is the Lady Peep and the Madame Butterfly pumps? 100s or 120s?

Also, do you remember how much the Lady Peep is?

TY


----------



## po0hping

purple declics  
Maianh, do you how much the declics are?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Ayala said:


> What pitch is the Lady Peep and the Madame Butterfly pumps? 100s or 120s?
> 
> Also, do you remember how much the Lady Peep is?
> 
> TY




Some lady had the pink ones on last night at the VIP event ! I will post a pics as soon as I can  I think those were $6500 or so? and they are a 120 maybe even 140?


----------



## Ayala

Maybe I have the names wrong because I thought the Lady Peep was the 150mm peep toe bianca/VP hybridy one.  I was hoping it would be ~$900 since the Peep Spikes were ~$1300ish.

I wasn't asking about the heel height more along the lines of what pitch we would be walking on.  Like how Declic 140s have you walk on a 120 pitch.


----------



## hitchedinloubs

maianh_8686 said:


> *Grey Flannel Biancas*


Were you there in the afternoon, around 3?  If so, I think I caught the tale end of your visit!  I was there to try on a pair of the Engins.  I just saw all the shoes they'd pulled out for you, and I was thinking "Wow, that is just on a whole 'nother level than total newbie me" :tispy:


----------



## elfgirl

Mother(%)*#&!  I want a pair of Madame Butterfly but I can't buy anything until my spikes come in.  Hopefully they won't all be gone before I can get them...


----------



## lilmissb

Holy sh*t!!! I think I just died and went to shoe heaven!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hey girls! I saw the shoes last night with Kara, they're GORGEOUS!!

The declics are $695
the Lady Peeps are $895
I can't remember the rest but i'm pretty sure the madame butterlfies were 395 as well
and that the loubout is $1195?

The Lady peep I took TTS, .5 size up from my bianca. I'm pretty sure that madame butterfly pump will fit the same.
The loubout I took .5 size up. It's kinda difficult at first to put on but once you get it it's easy..

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the loubout!!

The lady peeps were, um, interesting. I felt like I was on stilts. They were easy to walk in but definitley not something to have a few drinks in.

I'll try the rest today to get a feel for sizing


----------



## karwood

*Maianh and Liza,* thank you for sharing!! Sooo many goodies! Love the Mdme Butterfly in  leopard print and the grey flannel Biancas (of course!, lol)


----------



## guccigal07

how were the declics running?

does SCP only have them or more boutiques?


----------



## guccigal07

okay I think I want the purple declics!!!! I am figuring out my size and will call.


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm pretty sure they are at other boutique as well. They ran .5 size up


----------



## guccigal07

okay so if I am mostly a 38.5 I would be 39 or do you mean they ran big so I would be 38?

I love them!


----------



## compulsive

OMG *need* those declics!


----------



## guccigal07

Who is a good contact at SCP


----------



## jancedtif

^Reghan!


----------



## guccigal07

signed sealed delivered~


----------



## gymangel812

maianh_8686 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I couldn't go to the event today but I went to SCP instead.  They got new shipments in.
> I love love love the *Madame Butterfly Pump*, they are super super comfy. I got them in sz 36.5 which is my CL size, my true size is 36 (for your reference).
> The *suede Declic* runs TTS I think, I tried the 36.5 and it was a little bit big.
> The booties with gold buttons (sorry I can't remember its name) run 1/2 size bigger too like the Madame Butterfly Pump.
> They also got the *Lady Peep* in Black Calf leather.
> Oh, and they have the nude *Pigalles 120* and the *Grey Watersnake Altadamas* too (I didn't ask what sizes are available, sorry!).  Call quick if you want them.
> 
> Now are the pictures:


what are these called? i think i need a pair....


----------



## guccigal07

declic call SCP ask for rehgan. amazing


----------



## gymangel812

guccigal07 said:


> declic call SCP ask for rehgan. amazing


do they have any name for the material? are they like glued on sequins or are they some sort of fabric? how much are they?


----------



## guccigal07

695...call them they explain it well!


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg i want them!!!  i wonder if i can walk in them, lol.


----------



## natassha68

OOOooh, NOW I remember why I have been trying to stay away from this forum ...... OMG, this newest collection is down right dangerous !.. Thanks for posting, I'll be getting a new family member tomorrow.





maianh_8686 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I couldn't go to the event today but I went to SCP instead.  They got new shipments in.
> I love love love the *Madame Butterfly Pump*, they are super super comfy. I got them in sz 36.5 which is my CL size, my true size is 36 (for your reference).
> The *suede Declic* runs TTS I think, I tried the 36.5 and it was a little bit big.
> The booties with gold buttons (sorry I can't remember its name) run 1/2 size bigger too like the Madame Butterfly Pump.
> They also got the *Lady Peep* in Black Calf leather.
> Oh, and they have the nude *Pigalles 120* and the *Grey Watersnake Altadamas* too (I didn't ask what sizes are available, sorry!).  Call quick if you want them.
> 
> Now are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grey Flannel Biancas*


----------



## **shoelover**

the declic's are to die for!...are the declic's suede? anyone know if they are available in the UK?


----------



## guccigal07

only 2 boutiques are getting the declic so act fast!


----------



## moshi_moshi

maianh_8686 said:


>


 
also available on NM for preorder in the Banana style  for $795

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## surlygirl

I love the declic 140 and the material intrigues me, but is it weird that I need to touch it before I can decide if I like it or not! I'm just worried about how the metallic squares are attached to the suede.


----------



## madamelizaking

It's Suede w/ametalic texture over it. It actually feels superbly soft


And I correct the price on the madame butterfly pump. It's 965 or 995


I have the nordies lookbook and am uploading it


----------



## madamelizaking

For pre ordering or info call


Ben Watson
Nordstrom Salon Shoes
San Francisco Centre
415-243-8500 ext. 1600
Louboutin starts on page 12
https://docs.google.com/fileview?id...GItZmExZi00YThhLWIyMzItNjY2OTUyYTE0YzBl&hl=en


----------



## clothingguru

I want the madame butterfly pump in leopard.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ those are either 1150 or 1195


----------



## karwood

*Liza, *thank you sooo much for sharing all the intel! Have I told you lately that you are AWESOME!



I am not too crazy about these in Declics, I  prefer it more in Bananas or Pigalles (seen in the Nordstrom lookbook), IMO.


----------



## clothingguru

thank you so much* madameliza*!!!! your amazing!!!!

*kar* : i feel the exact same way!


----------



## madamelizaking

You're welcome girls  I think i'm going to not buy anything on sale since nordies has FIFI IN VOLCANO!!! OMG OMG OMG... and to think I'll be able to use a family members discount on them!!! I'm seriously considering not buying anything else untill i get those babies!!


----------



## lilmissb

your work *Liza!* 

I die over your family discount at Nordies...


----------



## elfgirl

OH OH OH!  Red patent Biancas.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Some lady had the pink ones on last night at the VIP event ! I will post a pics as soon as I can  I think those were $6500 or so? and they are a 120 maybe even 140?




omg I just read this I must have been really delirious here I thought you were asking about the Marie Antoinette


----------



## Ayala

^^ It's ok.  I was just confused, lol.  I know the MAs were $6500, but sooooo worth it.  I wish they would pop up on the bay one day, but I'm sure that will never happen.


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG pewter metal pigalle!!!!!!!! I want!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

more from SCP. the fuxia eel LC is $895 (great price for exotic)


----------



## *Magdalena*

more (i'll also post these in the sticky thread)


----------



## Noegirl05

I almost pulled the trigger on thr LC even talked to rhegan but I think they are a little too purple for me


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i remember you really wanted them. they do look purplish to me..even maybe magenta. they are beautiful but probably not what you were looking for. Im sorry!
 im still waiting for the grey ones to come in


----------



## Noegirl05

I know it's sad I really wanted them to be closer to the lady gres fuxia you know?!?! 

Has anyone touched the metal "fabric" on declics or any other style. I'm just trying to feel it out


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Its a smoothish fabric .. You can feel the squares a bit 

And yes I was very dissapointed in the color of the lcs.


----------



## Noegirl05

Naked - you and I had discussed these a while back and I think we were on the same page as to what color we envisioned. Sadly for me these just weren't it. I still need a fuxia shoe now lol


----------



## clothingguru

*Mag:* Thank you for the pictures!!!! I love the relika bianca's in black and i personally LOVE the fuchsia eel LC's!!!! I want them


----------



## aa12

Im looking to buy a pair of Nude patent heels...are there any open toe styles?


----------



## clothingguru

^ do you mean for the new fall collection or in general?


----------



## madamelizaking

Magenta is DEFINITLEY the word!! I was talking to Amitha about it today and that's exactly what she said. I was hoping they would be hot Purpilish pink so I could get them.... but it was a total let down.

I have to say, girls, the Loubout is OMFG amazign! Seriously, I almost walked out with them but I refuse to buy a bootie full price.. Someone, please buy the 38 before I go back and get them!!! They ran .5 size up for me 



*Magdalena* said:


> ^^i remember you really wanted them. they do look purplish to me..even maybe magenta. they are beautiful but probably not what you were looking for. Im sorry!
> im still waiting for the grey ones to come in


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^do they look good on?

got the lookbok today and im scared to open it!!! lol.....


----------



## **shoelover**

guccigal07 said:


> only 2 boutiques are getting the declic so act fast!



is this within the uk?


----------



## ChenChen

The declics look absolutely AMAZING!!  Ughh.... temptation!

Does anyone know which stores will be carrying the altispikes?


----------



## PANda_USC

I think someone already mentioned this but SCP got in Nude Patent Biancas, Pigalle 120s in Nude, Altadamas in Nude patent 100, and altadama 140s in black leather and patent


----------



## ChenChen

^Thanks for posting!!  I'm dying over the nude biancas and pigalles!   Must save funds for UGH though!


----------



## elfgirl

Are the nude piggies the same price as the ones on NAP?


----------



## mychillywilly

love the tortoise lady peeps. Is it like a VP toe/top on a banana/bianca platform? I really want to know what colors will be available or should I just get the tortoise? I thought the bianca is 140mm like alta dama, or is it 150mm? If I am 36 in VP/AD and 35 in bianca/banana, I should probably go 35.5 in lady peep, right? Sorry for the many questions, have to call reghan asap. Thanks.


----------



## clothingguru

So i just got the lookbook from paris and im going to post the pics here...this may take a while.

P>S> for those of you interested in the FRUTTI.....(SURLY) There is a NEW version of it for fall....its called: TSAR (in blk and white with the heel strassed 


Ok here goes....


----------



## clothingguru

wait im going to post in the New Cl's fall /winter thread. sorry guys.


----------



## *Magdalena*

isnt the book amazing!!!!!???? there are so many styles there that I want, especially the Margot!!!!!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## clothingguru

I KNOW!!!! i really really want the ESCANDRIA in the fuchsia!!!!!!! and the MARGOT is TDF!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the escandria is amazing! I think *Carlinha* would love that shoe!


----------



## vuittonamour

omg look at the very mix...and i love the margot...

some day :cry:

and larissandale,tinazata, and those gorgeous you yous...omg, am i am trouble...lol.

thank you CG for posting theseeee!!!


----------



## aa12

clothingguru said:


> ^ do you mean for the new fall collection or in general?



I guess both...


----------



## clothingguru

Naked: she totally would!!!! Im in loveeee with it!!! 

heres some pics for you dear NAKED 







P.s.: i dont know why they are sideways?!!!!! sorry


----------



## vuittonamour

and omg escandria...yes, i love those too.

oh nooooo. i'm going to have to take a trip to a boutique sometime soon. i die for a strass shoe but that is just not happening


----------



## clothingguru

aa12 said:


> Im looking to buy a pair of Nude patent heels...are there any open toe styles?



There are the Nude Alta Damas & Very Prive & mater claude....
heres the link to the Vp's : http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=VERY-PRIVE-10!LOU

mater claude:http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MATER-CLAUDE!LOU


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

clothingguru said:


> Naked: she totally would!!!! Im in loveeee with it!!!
> 
> heres some pics for you dear NAKED
> 
> View attachment 1089645
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089646
> 
> 
> P.s.: i dont know why they are sideways?!!!!! sorry


 
Thank you thank you! Ohhh it is PURE LOVE! 

The purple is not in any of the US boutiques buy so I'm hoping someone will get it! Oh me oh my!

Thanks for posting the book!!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you so much for posting the lookbook pics Clothingguru It's official, I need the leopard Lady Derbys  And does anyone know the price of the Gozul strass flats and the Guerriere boots?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Im getting pricing for the Margot!  must have that shoe....escandria is amazing, too...that cranbery color is beautiful


----------



## vuittonamour

you and me both mag. let me know, i have to indulge in at least one fall shoe. and i think the escandria might be it.


----------



## ChenChen

Thanks for posting the lookbook CG!!  The strass in there is AMAZING!


----------



## ChenChen

mychillywilly said:


> love the tortoise lady peeps. Is it like a VP toe/top on a banana/bianca platform? I really want to know what colors will be available or should I just get the tortoise? I thought the bianca is 140mm like alta dama, or is it 150mm? If I am 36 in VP/AD and 35 in bianca/banana, I should probably go 35.5 in lady peep, right? Sorry for the many questions, have to call reghan asap. Thanks.



IMO the tortoise is GORGEOUS!!  I think you can't go wrong though whatever you choose!


----------



## clothingguru

No problem ladies!!!! When i saw it i HAD TO SHARE! even tho many of you had seen it...i know its a hassle to upload all the pics...i had a couple hours completely free so i thought...why not?!!!

I serisouly need:

ESCANDRIA- Fuchsia
EUGENIA- Clutch to match
MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP- Leopard
Sweet charity OR Eugenia Clutch- Leopard to match! 

I LIKE: 
Lady Bow
Gozul Flats
(margot...but not sure how practical for me...)
AND...i like the amber strass but i dont like the third Clasp/strap on the ankle part...from the pic i saw there was no ankle strap??

The TSAR is GORGEOUS...but i still like my BLACK FRUTTI's better! Which is a good sign because i was scared for a minute after i bought mine and was told there was another version for fall!


----------



## ChenChen

^The Frutti Fruttis are AMAZING!  You definitely made the right choice!

I'm loving the Dorepi, Escandria, and Pigalili!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

clothingguru said:


> No problem ladies!!!! When i saw it i HAD TO SHARE! even tho many of you had seen it...i know its a hassle to upload all the pics...i had a couple hours completely free so i thought...why not?!!!
> 
> I serisouly need:
> 
> ESCANDRIA- Fuchsia
> EUGENIA- Clutch to match
> MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP- Leopard
> Sweet charity OR Eugenia Clutch- Leopard to match!
> 
> I LIKE:
> Lady Bow
> Gozul Flats
> (margot...but not sure how practical for me...)
> AND...i like the amber strass but i dont like the third Clasp/strap on the ankle part...from the pic i saw there was no ankle strap??
> 
> The TSAR is GORGEOUS...but i still like my BLACK FRUTTI's better! Which is a good sign because i was scared for a minute after i bought mine and was told there was another version for fall!


 
From looking at the buy book it kind of looks like the strass version has the third strap.

There is another shoe with a different name with two straps. It was only in the boutique buy book in mini glitter. HTH


----------



## clothingguru

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> From looking at the buy book it kind of looks like the strass version has the third strap.
> 
> There is another shoe with a different name with two straps. It was only in the boutique buy book in mini glitter. HTH



Oh really  !! I forgot about the mini glitter version! I really want strass...but if the mini glitter has only the 2 straps then so be it...and it will be better for my bank account too! Thanks naked.

*ChenChen*: thanks so much cheeka!:kiss:


----------



## alyssa08

for the bianca lovers, miami has peacock


----------



## CCKL

^^thats peacock?!?!?!  So dark


----------



## vuittonamour

does anyone know what other styles peacock patent is coming in? i just got a navy blue shoe but i love it  i should have held out. i didn't know "peacock" was blue. and what about a grey patent...? is there a greyish color patent coming out in anything? please please pleaaaasee, i really don't want to have to SO because now i want the escandria...

/edit: after doing a search that does look dark for peacock. are we sure that's not "marine"? or maybe even a new color?

either way that's the color i'm looking for in pretty much any platform style except the bianca. i have enough of that shoe. lol.


----------



## PANda_USC

blue strass fifis and lace fifis with strass? I'm in heaven!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm a little disappointed that the Lili Marlenes are only in silver and gold strass.  I was hoping they'd be available in the volcano or blue strass, too.  

That said, I think I will need a pair of the Larissa.


----------



## PANda_USC

^*elf*, I was also pretty disappointed in the lili marlenes..I don't know..I think when I saw them on the Marchesa runway..I imagined lace with strass..but it's mesh and that doesn't seem to sit well with me...


----------



## elfgirl

*PANda*, I kind of liked the idea that the mesh would give the appearance of flames encasing the foot, you know?  It will help to see them modeled, I guess, but I think the colored strass would have looked better.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ the escandria is amazing! I think *Carlinha* would love that shoe!



oh my darling lesbian shoe lover... you know me sooooooo well


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> oh my darling lesbian shoe lover... you know me sooooooo well


 
:kiss:


----------



## mal

:girlwhack:


----------



## Noegirl05

I really like the lina and venus booties... in python but I am scared of the price lol


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i am scared of allll the prices noe. lol. there's so much i want


----------



## sobe2009

CG,  Grazie mille for posting the pics!!!. I don't even know where to start!!


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know if the Declics in the metal square material come in the Turquoise color?

If they do I can kill 2 birds with one stone.  TIA!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i have not heard that but that would be gorgeous.


----------



## clothingguru

sobe2009 said:


> CG,  Grazie mille for posting the pics!!!. I don't even know where to start!!


Preggo cara mia!  Haha i know! I was the same when i looked at the book!


----------



## honeyspice

*Clothingguru*, *thank you SO MUCH *for posting the Fall lookbook! You're awesome!  

I'm SO in love with the Tsar peep toes!!!   But I'm it's out of my budget ... especially that I probably can't even walk in 'em ... I want the black one so bad!


----------



## CMP86

I want the Ronfifi Supra's, the Bibi and the Gozul in Volcano strass!


----------



## lvpiggy

elfgirl said:


> *PANda*, I kind of liked the idea that the mesh would give the appearance of flames encasing the foot, you know? It will help to see them modeled, I guess, but I think the colored strass would have looked better.


 
i think it will look quite nice - i was skeptical of the mesh on the alta rita, but when i tried it on this week i discovered it actually looks quite elegant, IPHO - the mesh sort of disappears into your skin tone so you get the open effect without any of the little piggies attempting to escape & make a run for it!


----------



## lvpiggy

i must own several of variations of dorepis.

*must*

then i will rechristen them dorePIGs! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## alyssa08

yeah it's pretty dark but that's what everyone is calling peacock. maybe it's the lighting. it needs more green.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Does anyone know if the Lady Claude came in Coral Patent?


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure *dez* but if they do I'm all over them like white on rice!!!


----------



## clothingguru

honeyspice said:


> *Clothingguru*, *thank you SO MUCH *for posting the Fall lookbook! You're awesome!
> 
> I'm SO in love with the Tsar peep toes!!!   But I'm it's out of my budget ... especially that I probably can't even walk in 'em ... I want the black one so bad!



No problem!!!!! I know arent they gorgeous!!!!!!! They are like a different version of the frutti!!!!  I would totally get them ...but now i have the black frutti. So im content. lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Does anyone know if the Lady Claude came in Coral Patent?



i dunno about LC but bluefly had a coral color in the lady sling.


----------



## indypup

Gosh, it's been so long since I've been here!

Seriously, I feel like I'm one of the few who just does not like the new collection.  Out of the pics *CG *posted, I'm only loving two pairs... Lady Derby and Lady Bow.  For me, everything else is just too high and too out there.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ there's two shoes in the collection i would buy at retail and maybe one more if i found it on sale. that is good for me because my bank account can't take more. lol. anymore and i would be in trouble so i am kind of glad i'm not loving everything!

unless this peacock blue color is the color i think it is and comes in another platform style other than bianca...


----------



## elfgirl

lvpiggy said:


> i think it will look quite nice - i was skeptical of the mesh on the alta rita, but when i tried it on this week i discovered it actually looks quite elegant, IPHO - the mesh sort of disappears into your skin tone so *you get the open effect without any of the little piggies attempting to escape & make a run for it!*



This is what I was hoping! Ah, well. I'm sure I can find plenty to spend money on if there's no styles I like in the strass color I want.


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone know if Pigalles or Decolettes will be coming in the peacock patent?


----------



## indi3r4

^that'd be gorgeous! and i'll be in trouble.. 
i just read one of the threads (and couldn't find it again for the life of me!) that SCP has nude pigalles.. are they the same price as the black ones at NAP?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes they are. Call for sizes remaining. They said there was a wait list for them.


----------



## indi3r4

thank you naked! i'll call as soon as they're open..


----------



## sakura

elfgirl said:


> Does anyone know if Pigalles or Decolettes will be coming in the peacock patent?



The boutiques are definitely not going to carry the Decollete in peacock patent.  Maybe the stores will.

No idea on the Pigalle.


----------



## vuittonamour

WAHHHH really?? ugh. i just bought a blue shoe. i need something in white and grey now. 

...need to stay away from things i have something similar to...but it's so prettttty...

any other styles? i'd be more interested in something with a platform.


----------



## elfgirl

sakura said:


> The boutiques are definitely not going to carry the Decollete in peacock patent.  Maybe the stores will.
> 
> No idea on the Pigalle.



Thank you, *sakura*!  Hm. I'm not fond of the Simple and I'd rather have something without a platform, so I guess I'll have to wait and see what shows up in the stores.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

alyssa08 said:


> yeah it's pretty dark but that's what everyone is calling peacock. maybe it's the lighting. it needs more green.




I know I though the peacock color was going to be this color blue on the actual peacock see pic I attached I was so hoping it would be it just looks Navy to me maybe the lighting is off?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

vuittonamour said:


> does anyone know what other styles peacock patent is coming in? i just got a navy blue shoe but i love it  i should have held out. i didn't know "peacock" was blue. and what about a grey patent...? is there a greyish color patent coming out in anything? please please pleaaaasee, i really don't want to have to SO because now i want the escandria...
> 
> /edit: after doing a search that does look dark for peacock. are we sure that's not "marine"? or maybe even a new color?
> 
> either way that's the color i'm looking for in pretty much any platform style except the bianca. i have enough of that shoe. lol.




The peacock blue will also be made in the "Lady Peep"


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> So i just got the lookbook from paris and im going to post the pics here...this may take a while.
> 
> P>S> for those of you interested in the FRUTTI.....(SURLY) There is a NEW version of it for fall....its called: TSAR (in blk and white with the heel strassed
> 
> 
> Ok here goes....


 
What a way to start the day! Nothing beats getting a glimpse of the CL lookbook of  the new upcoming collection!! Thank you *CG *for posting. My head is spinning, there are sooooo many styles I want!


----------



## Stephanie***

The heels of the fall collection are so high!!


----------



## alyssa08

I knoww^^ geez! I like one pair of booties and that's all I would consider buying at retail... but I know I won't. can't wait to see what the classics are coming in. I want some suede altadama 140s.


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> What a way to start the day! Nothing beats getting a glimpse of the CL lookbook of  the new upcoming collection!! Thank you *CG *for posting. My head is spinning, there are sooooo many styles I want!



No Problem! Ya totally! That would be an amazing way to start the day!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*addicted*, I thought peacock was going to be a more teal-ish hue as well..kind of disappointed, blehhh

*rebekah*, thanks so much for the pics hun!!! You helped me tailor my wish list immensely!!! :: huggles::


----------



## clothingguru

*G:* No problem! ME too!!!! Hehe. There are only 2 i really want and 2 from the pre-fall collection. So PHIEW! hehe


----------



## CCKL

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I know I though the peacock color was going to be this color blue on the actual peacock see pic I attached I was so hoping it would be it just looks Navy to me maybe the lighting is off?



Unfortunately it's not the lighting   I saw the New Simple in Peacock patent today and they're a dark metallic navy...completely different from the previous Peacock color...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Nicer or not to the marine metal? I missed out on the marine metal so I do want a darker colour...


----------



## CCKL

The peacock for this season is darker than the marine metal...you really have to look at it close up to realize that the color is dark navy blue and not black.


----------



## vuittonamour

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> The peacock blue will also be made in the "Lady Peep"



 figures, the new style i need to stay away from...it will def make me taller than my bf and neither of us like that. lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

CCKL said:


> The peacock for this season is darker than the marine metal...you really have to look at it close up to realize that the color is dark navy blue and not black.



hmm maybe i did good with the shoe i already bought then.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ Hmmm...  Thanks *J!*


----------



## Stephanie***

alyssa08 said:


> I knoww^^ geez! I like one pair of booties and that's all I would consider buying at retail... but I know I won't. can't wait to see what the classics are coming in. I want some suede altadama 140s.


 
They are hot!

I love the new collection's booties like Loubout! 
The most of them are too high for me. I can't even handle 120 with 20 platform that well....


----------



## guccigal07

I can't wait for tomorrow. I get in those declics from SCP! I did the purple/pink ones. I hope they fit.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ what size did you get gucci?


----------



## guccigal07

based on Horatios and the SA at SCP...I did 39......

I am a 38.5 in altadama, prives and biancas.......and poseidons...

the only 38 I have are the lady claude fire opal strass....and I am a 39 in the you you wedges from this season in cork....


----------



## guccigal07

have you tried them on?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yep based on your sizing you got the right size


----------



## BellaShoes

Which gucci? The sparkly ones?


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh dear... did Mi-Mi-Miami receive the Royal Purple Patent Bianca... what color is that posted in the Pic thread?


----------



## surlygirl

I think that's the Peacock metal patent, *Bella*! not what most were expecting for Peacock, but still looks good!


----------



## elfgirl

Are the purple patent VPs the same price as last season and are they anywhere else besides Madison?


----------



## ashakes

elfgirl said:


> Are the purple patent VPs the same price as last season and are they anywhere else besides Madison?



You can call one of the other boutiques to see if they bought them.  But, Madison has them now.  Is there something wrong with purchasing there?   My SAs at NM, Saks, and Barneys have not received intel on their buys yet, but that particular pair seems like something they may buy.  Boutique SAs are amazed that Pre-Fall is already showing up. In previous years, shipments didn't show up until the 2nd and 3rd week of May.

There were lists for several things already and they were making the calls yesterday.  

And, VPs have been $795 at the boutiques for a while.  That's the same price as the Yolanda from Spring.  And, I bought my nude patent VPs from what was the Beverly Hills boutique in July 2008 and I paid $795.  And, I also bought the nude patent VPs with the burgandy patent tip in March 2008 and paid $795 as well.  Yes, I keep all of my receipts in the boxes. lol It's some of the retailers like Saks and NM that don't have some of their VPs marked at $795.


----------



## CCKL

^^I believe Horatio is also getting them.  The price is $795 

Thanks for all the eye-candy, *Asha*!


----------



## CCKL

lilmissb said:


> ^^^ Hmmm...  Thanks *J!*



My pleasure


----------



## elfgirl

ashakes said:


> You can call one of the other boutiques to see if they bought them.  But, Madison has them now.  Is there something wrong with purchasing there?



Nah, I just know how fast my size tends to disappear so I like to have options of where to call.   I asked the price because I was so blinded by the pretty shoes that I totally missed that you'd posted the prices, too. ush:

Thank you!


----------



## compulsive

I think I may have found the shoe of my dreams!


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> I think I may have found the shoe of my dreams!



and which ones would those be *V*?


----------



## elfgirl

compulsive said:


> I think I may have found the shoe of my dreams!



Which, *V*?  The purple?


----------



## compulsive

I'll give you girls a hint.. *Asha* posted a picture of them


----------



## CMP86

I want purple patent VP's and Relika's!


----------



## elfgirl

compulsive said:


> I'll give you girls a hint.. *Asha* posted a picture of them


----------



## rdgldy

Gee, that certainly narrows it down!


----------



## compulsive

you gals shall soon see! (hopefully! dbf might kill me first )


----------



## Beaniebeans

^^or I'll beat you to them


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! I hope the purple Relika Ashakes posted is the same as the Bianca I am waiting on!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^But we won't see them if you're dead *V!!!*


----------



## po0hping

I thought I my credit card(s) were safe this season with me just wanting the altispikes 160.  But the classics are coming out in some amazing colors, especially my ultimate favorite purple.    If the Rolando comes out in that color I will die for sure. Is it sad that I hope my feet look ugly in the VP or the Altispikes so I won't have to go back and forth about which to keep?


----------



## Noegirl05

Since I am not a purple fan... don't shoot me  Do we know what other fall colors the VP may be coming in?


----------



## ringing_phone

oh man, I really want those purple VPs.  I want to try them on first, and I will be in NYC in 17 days (  )... I hope my size doesn't sell out!


----------



## clothingguru

*Hey do you guys think that the "Escandria" from the fall collection is the rolando or lady page/feticha style shoe?* Or what style shoe is it? From looking at the cranberry/purple one it looks like lady page style...but from looking at the black style it looks like rolando.????


----------



## lilmissb

^ Curved heel suggests LP/Feticha style to me.


----------



## CCKL

Definitely lady page/feticha!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you LMB & CCKL!


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, thank you so much for posting all of the pics!!! Purple always gets me..:: le sigh::


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hi Ladies.. anybody has an idea about the pricing of : 

   1- Bridgets Back
   2- Very Mix
   3- Fifi Strass 

      ??????????*


----------



## Chins4

Fifi Strass is $3095
Bridget's Back $3695

Oh, those purple Relikas are tempting me


----------



## indypup

Ohhh, I love the purple VP's.


----------



## guccigal07

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> yep based on your sizing you got the right size



I am hearing mixed things...some say this ran big and should have gotten my bianca size of 38.5 instead of 39....and some say 38

I get them today...the 39 I hope its right! I hate shipping back and forth and there is a good chance its sold out now anyway


----------



## babysweetums

does anyone know if the madame butterfly bootie is coming in anything other than leather?


----------



## CCKL

^^the US boutiques only ordered them in black nappa.  not sure abt europe though.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies.. anybody has an idea about the pricing of :
> 
> 1- Bridgets Back
> 2- Very Mix
> 3- Fifi Strass
> 
> ??????????*




Very Mix is $3795.00 ? not really sure but that's what I have heard so far


----------



## guccigal07

wow I hope not...bc I have my name down but don't want to spend that much!


----------



## carlinha

it doesn't make sense that the very mix is more expensive than bridget's back, when it's the same material for less amount....

probably in the $3000-3500 range


----------



## PANda_USC

*Does anyone know if the Pideras?(spelling?) will be coming out in anything besides black with blue strass? Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Very Mix is $3795.00 ? not really sure but that's what I have heard so far




ok someone just told me $3675.00 for the very mix :cry::cry:


----------



## guccigal07

I have been reading and reading and why can't I find a pic of the Pindera's?


----------



## vuittonamour

guccigal, madameliza told me in the $3075. i had to rule them out because of that :cry:

anyone know pricing yet for margot or escandria? they are the two fall shoes i love. then i'm considering two other classics and then i am done for the year. but i will probably be in trouble again when SS2011 comes out


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, yep, they're $3075(just called SCP) and the only come in one colorway at the US boutiques..black with iridescent aqua-ish strass(the SA kept saying they reflected like aurora borealis?)


----------



## guccigal07

which are they? I think I was calling SCP when you were calling bc someone asked the price of them!


----------



## guccigal07

look what UPS just brought by....these are 39...trying to decide if I need 38.5??? I know they are tall so your foot slides forward....


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, they're black with aqua/light blue-ish strass(that is iridescent like AB)


----------



## guccigal07

was there a pinderas pic posted somewhere? Why can't I picture it?


----------



## PANda_USC

Here's a really obscured photo of it..it looks like the decolette..it has strass flames coming up it..I think it's suede or velvet or velour..I forgot, . A must for me since the rest of the flame strass shoes are predominantly nude mesh(which I'm not particularly fond of)


----------



## guccigal07

I think its crepe satin.....from what I was told. Thanks for the pic.

I am trying to decide what the ONE expensive shoe......I really like the idea of the volcano strass...pigalle is amazing but fifi more wearable maybe?

I wish the very mix weren't over 3k.


----------



## lvpiggy

maybe 38.5, IPHO (^(oo)^)



guccigal07 said:


> look what UPS just brought by....these are 39...trying to decide if I need 38.5??? I know they are tall so your foot slides forward....


----------



## sobe2009

^ 38.5 sounds right, I think


----------



## guccigal07

sold out!!! I think SCP is the only one getting them...


----------



## surlygirl

can you try a ball of foot pad to push your foot back a bit? my 140 CLs have a similar space in the back, but are perfect with the ball of foot pad. I wasn't sure about that material, but they look fantastic, *gucci*!


----------



## indypup

Those are gorgeous, *Gucci*!  And I also agree about trying a ball-of-foot pad first.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## cts900

My good ole bruges from how ever may years back are a full size too big.  that is what foot petals are for!!  ITA with surly and indy.


----------



## clothingguru

They are gorgeous gucci! Foot petals for sure!


----------



## alyssa08

there's some new fall styles up on saks.com!


----------



## indypup

Sheesh, flats are $595 now?


----------



## carlinha

that purple patent clutch is to die for.


----------



## alyssa08

indy, I know! I was thinking to myself, "hmm what adorable little flats... must have!" then I saw the price. I mean, really? I think that's a little much.


----------



## mal

^^*carlinha*, ITA!!!


----------



## indypup

*alyssa*, totally my thoughts.  Same for the espadrilles too... imo if Barcelona wedges had come out as a new shoe this season, they'd be $595 instead of $495 too, kwim?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

.


----------



## iimewii

Does anyone who which stores will be carrying the Gozul Strass flat? Many thanks!


----------



## alyssa08

darn price increases!  I really want some CL flats... but those are even more expensive than lanvin and I wear mine into the ground.


----------



## CMP86

Does anyone know how much the Gozul flats strass will be?


----------



## Ayala

madamelizaking said:


> Amber strass $2455
> Madame butterfly bootie $1195
> Pump $895
> Altispike 140 or 160 $1375
> Pigalili $3545
> Pigalle strass (black diamond, vulcano or auror ) $3135
> Fifi strass (aurora , light gold, vulcano, silk,black jet) $3095
> *Gozul strass(flats) $2395*
> Lady peep spike $1275
> Porepi (pigalle leopard with patent and chain) $895
> 
> More info to come *


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Ayala.


----------



## Ayala

Anytime


----------



## CMP86

That really shows how tired I am tonight.


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the Lili Marlenes in the blue strass, if any?  

The lookbook had them only in silver and gold, but a picture of Blake Lively popped up in the Celebrities thread with them in blue...


----------



## Stephanie***

Has anyone an idea if those Meneboots will be available in Germany or how much they cost?


----------



## *Magdalena*

elfgirl said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques will be getting the Lili Marlenes in the blue strass, if any?
> 
> The lookbook had them only in silver and gold, but a picture of Blake Lively popped up in the Celebrities thread with them in blue...


 
I believe Horatio may be getting the blue ones...I am not 100% sure though


----------



## Elise499

babysweetums said:


> does anyone know if the madame butterfly bootie is coming in anything other than leather?



I asked someone who works in Paris and here is her answer :

MADAME  BUTTERFLY BOOTY CREPE SATIN : black, white, red
MADAME  BUTTERFLY BOOTY NAPPA : black
MADAME  BUTTERFLY BOOTY SUEDE : red, black, purple


Some might be cancelled, but you can expect these.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Anybody know where the BIBI's will be available & the price?


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, you are a saint that has fed into my CL addiction, ahahha. Thanks for all of those posts of the shoes on the runway, info. on the names and yayayaya, I am so glad to hear that there will be both red and purple suede madame butterfly booties!!


----------



## Elise499

PANda_USC You're welcome 
I also have some informations about the Madame Butterfly Pump

MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 120 & MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 150 (avec plateau)

LAMINATO LEATHER  : or, bronze, alba, gris
CREPE SATIN : prune, black, white, peacock
VERNIS : black, grey, brown
PONY : Leopard
VEAU VELOURS : parme, black, tanzanite, ultra violet
NAPPA : black


MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 85

FLANELLE : grey, taupe, black
VEAU VELOURS : black, green tea, coffee


----------



## carlinha

^thank you *elise*!  is that veau velours that suede material with the metallic squares?  or is it all suede?


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> I asked someone who works in Paris and here is her answer :
> 
> MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTY CREPE SATIN : black, white, red
> MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTY NAPPA : black
> MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTY SUEDE : red, black, purple
> 
> 
> Some might be cancelled, but you can expect these.


 
Do you know who is getting MB booties in black suede? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Elise499

*carlinha* : I think it is all suede, but I'm not sure
*karwood* : I don't know but I can ask if you want


----------



## funinthesun80

wow! what style is this? it reminds me of the clichy!! 


PANda_USC said:


> Here's a really obscured photo of it..it looks like the decolette..it has strass flames coming up it..I think it's suede or velvet or velour..I forgot, . A must for me since the rest of the flame strass shoes are predominantly nude mesh(which I'm not particularly fond of)


----------



## madamelizaking

Pindera actually has the shape of the declic 140. It has a 20mm platform so it's like walking on 120mm  




PANda_USC said:


> Here's a really obscured photo of it..it looks like the decolette..it has strass flames coming up it..I think it's suede or velvet or velour..I forgot, . A must for me since the rest of the flame strass shoes are predominantly nude mesh(which I'm not particularly fond of)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Do you know who is getting MB booties in black suede? Inquiring minds want to know.


 
Ditto


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ditto



and in red and purple suede too please  .... you know, for research purposes


----------



## PANda_USC

^I also wanna know about the purple and red ones, ^_^!


----------



## Ayala

Elise499 said:


> PANda_USC You're welcome
> I also have some informations about the Madame Butterfly Pump
> 
> MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 120 & MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 150 (avec plateau)
> 
> LAMINATO LEATHER  : or, bronze, alba, gris
> CREPE SATIN : prune, black, white, peacock
> VERNIS : black, grey, brown
> PONY : Leopard
> VEAU VELOURS : parme, black, tanzanite, ultra violet
> NAPPA : black
> 
> 
> MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 85
> 
> FLANELLE : grey, taupe, black
> VEAU VELOURS : black, green tea, coffee



Thank you for the intel Elise.  I was about ready to go buy the Lady Peeps, but now I'm intrigued over the Madame Butterfly 85s since they are sorta practical.  Do you happen to have any info about what the green tea looks like and where they will be available?  Thank you so much for everything so far!


----------



## Canarybling

Does anyone know how much the fuschia eel lady Claude is retailing for?? Just incase :ninja:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Canarybling said:


> Does anyone know how much the fuschia eel lady Claude is retailing for?? Just incase :ninja:


 
895 and the color is not "fuschia" like the fuxia if past seasons. It's more a purple pink


----------



## Canarybling

895 that's it?? OMG!! Naked!! You have me convinced, jeeebus!! I'm so excited hopefully they are still available in my size in the first week of June  your a legend sweets thanks for letting me know!! I was thing like 1195! Ahhh so excited *does a dance*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Canarybling said:


> 895 that's it?? OMG!! Naked!! You have me convinced, jeeebus!! I'm so excited hopefully they are still available in my size in the first week of June  your a legend sweets thanks for letting me know!! I was thing like 1195! Ahhh so excited *does a dance*


 
I hope you can get them! The pigally 120 in eel is even less expensive I think!

I am a bit miffed by  the color since this is my second color letdown for fuxia


----------



## Canarybling

Awe! Well I have no color (except the glitters and the silver) and I'm desperate for it sucks that Df banned me untill June but hey well worth it I hope they have them too! I really don't do pigalle's at all I struggle to walk in those suckers and my legs are very toned and short so the pointed toe makes them look worse  I hope you find a perfect fuxia soon or something else to fill the void


----------



## lilmissb

MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 120!!!!  

I've been trying to get intel on those, thanks Elise!!!


----------



## indypup

120mm????  EEEK, now we're talking!


----------



## funinthesun80

thank you! i hope they have nude!! 


madamelizaking said:


> Pindera actually has the shape of the declic 140. It has a 20mm platform so it's like walking on 120mm


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lilmissb said:


> MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMP 120!!!!
> 
> I've been trying to get intel on those, thanks Elise!!!


 
eeek! do we know who is getting the 120 and in what colors?


----------



## alyssa08

yay 120! I WILL be purchasing those... they are so cute.


----------



## clothingguru

Does any one have pics of the 120's? I cant buy the 150's they are too high...but i LOVE the madame butterfly pump in bronze sooo much! if 120 comes out ill TAKE IT!


----------



## Ayala

Are the 120s with a platform too? Because then I may be switching my vote again, lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

ugh oh. if they come in 120 i am in trouble. i love them but ruled them out b/c of the height, makes me taller than bf and we don't like that. but 120 is def. do-able...

*sigh*


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, this pic is for you, ^_^. What appears to be a close up of blue strass lili marlenes, eheheh..I think it may be *crystal metallic blue strass* but don't quote me on that! >_<


----------



## Stephanie***

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, this pic is for you, ^_^. What appears to be a close up of blue strass lili marlenes, eheheh..I think it may be *crystal metallic blue strass* but don't quote me on that! >_<


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, this pic is for you, ^_^. What appears to be a close up of blue strass lili marlenes, eheheh..I think it may be *crystal metallic blue strass* but don't quote me on that! >_<







Thank you, *panda*!


----------



## Stephanie***

http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/357541blake.png
http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/312584georgina.png
http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/987870amber.png
http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/295589hilary.png
http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/100493savannah.png

More: http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hanna_M

Oh dear. I think I'm likely to end up with many many pairs of the Madame Butterfly! DB has already given the nod to the pony leopard. Now I've seen the 120s and 85s I think I'm done. I can feel my credit card melting already!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Will the leopard Madame Butterfly come in 120?  I've been wavering on the 150 and I'm thinking now that the 120 will be a better bet.

In case anyone is looking for these, I inquired about a few styles to the boutiques.  *Grenelle* will be recieving the *Jem* in purple suede (can't wait), *Lady Peep* in black leather, cranberry, grey suede and with spikes.  *Madame Butterfly* pump will be in purple and black.


----------



## lolitablue

I could do Madame Butterfly in 120s.  Is that a fact?  Or is it wishful thinking?


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the madame butterfly booties in suede


----------



## PANda_USC

*sumn*, I'm in the same boat as you.. One order of the red suede and one order of the purple suede puh-rease!


----------



## carlinha

sassyphoenix said:


> Will the leopard Madame Butterfly come in 120?  I've been wavering on the 150 and I'm thinking now that the 120 will be a better bet.
> 
> In case anyone is looking for these, I inquired about a few styles to the boutiques.  *Grenelle* will be recieving the *Jem* in purple suede (can't wait), *Lady Peep* in black leather, cranberry, grey suede and with spikes.  *Madame Butterfly* pump will be in purple and black.



thank you for this information.


----------



## alyssa08

lolitablue said:


> I could do Madame Butterfly in 120s. Is that a fact? Or is it wishful thinking?


 
pretty sure it's a fact and I do believe that the 120s will have a platform. 85s will not, of course. I cannot wait to see them.


----------



## Stephanie***

I cannot wait to see them too!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Does anyone have a photo of the Doremi?  Interested in seeing how the rounded toe looks versus the pointed one.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Stephanie*** said:


> I cannot wait to see them too!



Me too!!!!


----------



## Canarybling

Anyone know who is getting the cannon bootie in silver/grey and how much they are?? If they are reasonable then that's two on my list I adore them!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*canary*, haha, I want info. on those too. My conjectureeee issss $1100-1300


----------



## Canarybling

Oooh sounds reasonable panda I just emailed someone about them I'm allowing for two retail priced pairs this season cos there is only a couple that I love and the cannon booties are one of them I'll cut you a deal if I find anything out I'll PM you and let you know straight away, and if you find out first you can PM me ha ha sound fair?? I hope we both can get them I freaking die for those suckers they are amazing!!


----------



## Canarybling

Ok my SA is researching cannon bootie for me  he will get back to the with colors price and when and where to get  in the Mean time we are hypothetically discusing a SO :ninja:


----------



## angelcove

alyssa08 said:


> pretty sure it's a fact and I do believe that the 120s will have a platform. 85s will not, of course. I cannot wait to see them.


 
Can any1 confirm the madame butterfly & lady peeps will come in 120mm?
Both Madison & Miami boutiques claim these shoes will only come in 150mm. (150 are too high for go to shoes for me) THANKS!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they are only in the buybook for the US Boutiques as 150.

Maybe EU, UK boutiques are getting a 120, or dept stores.


----------



## angelcove

^THANK YOU!!


----------



## maianh_8686

New at NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60503


----------



## guccigal07

how is the M. Butterfly in leopard running? I am hearing true to size and that its running small??

I ama  38.5 in altadamas, etc....but??


----------



## PANda_USC

Hmm..I like the engin spikes but I dunno about the white studs...if they were silver or gold studs, I'd be alllll over them like pandas on bamboo.


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## maianh_8686

guccigal07 said:


> how is the M. Butterfly in leopard running? I am hearing true to size and that its running small??
> 
> I ama  38.5 in altadamas, etc....but??



Gucci, I got them the day i went to the boutique.  They run 1/2 sz smaller than your true size.  Im a US 6 and I got 36.5 in these.  So they run like the Rolando basically.  :Smile1:


----------



## maianh_8686

PANda_USC said:


> Hmm..I like the engin spikes but I dunno about the white studs...if they were silver or gold studs, I'd be alllll over them like *pandas on bamboo*.


----------



## vuittonamour

lilmissb said:


> Question, did I imagine things or did I see a Yolanda in cherry red patent? If so who is getting them and can you direct me to the picture? Thanks!



i know SCP was mentioned with these, but does anyone have an update? i am considering a pair of red patent so privates (and can get them for a lot less) but i LOVE the yolanda and this one is in my siggy! anyone know where they are? i'm thinking of calling SCP. 

TIA!


----------



## moshi_moshi

anyone have a price on the rosella's in square metal?  and where they are available?

THANKS!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think they are 495 (not 100% sure). SCP carries them.


----------



## Star86doll

What's the price for Madama Butterfly leopard? where are they available? I would prefer if I can find it in UK or Paris


----------



## guccigal07

1165!


----------



## Ayala

Has anyone been able to get anymore info on the 120 Madame Butterfly pumps?  I have emails out to the boutiques in Europe, but no responses.


----------



## elfgirl

Just to jump on the bandwagon...

Has anyone heard any updated or more exact dates for the Altispikes hitting the boutiques?


----------



## clothingguru

Did anyone notice that the* LOUBOUT* has mini anchors engraved in the gold buttons? HOW CUTE! I am getting more fond of these


----------



## Chins4

Did anyone manage to get confirmation of pricing on the Margot yet?


----------



## inspiredgem

I really like the Relika's but I'm a bit confused.  Saks has them listed on their website as 125mm but the boutiques are listing them as 150's.  Is it a mistake or are they offered in different heel heights?


----------



## elfgirl

inspiredgem said:


> I really like the Relika's but I'm a bit confused.  Saks has them listed on their website as 125mm but the boutiques are listing them as 150's.  Is it a mistake or are they offered in different heel heights?



I don't know about these specifically, but the boutiques do often get styles with higher heels than the department stores.

Saks may also be giving the "net" height (heel height - platform) so as to not scare people off with OMG 6" HEELS.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> I don't know about these specifically, but the boutiques do often get styles with higher heels than the department stores.
> 
> Saks may also be giving the "net" height (heel height - platform) so as to not scare people off with OMG 6" HEELS.


 
Yes I believe saks lists the heel height sans platform.

They are 140mm, like the bianca


----------



## sobe2009

clothingguru said:


> Did anyone notice that the* LOUBOUT* has mini anchors engraved in the gold buttons? HOW CUTE! I am getting more fond of these


----------



## inspiredgem

elfgirl and naked - thank you for the info!


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies...i went shopping today and* look what i found*......http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Thea-Chain...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results
*
These are a total copy of the MACARENA WEDGES*! i was in shock! I mean ive seen it before where they are like a cheaper version and whatnot but these are SOOO similar. I tried them on thinking if i liked them i could save myself $500.00 but......SADLY....(not sure how the CL ones fit) *BUT for all you NARROW footed girls out there...I WAS FLOPPING IN AND OUT OF THESE BAD BOYS*...the toe chain was quite lose on my feet because they are super narrow at the toes and when i walked i was slipping all over the place in them!  NOW i know these are not CL's version but IM SCARED ABOUT THE MACARENA WEGDES fitting the same? I'm worried they will be the same on my feet and i really really wanted them!  Has any one here tried the MACARENA wedges on in person?


----------



## sobe2009

I haven't tried them but can't believe how similar they are and also when I open the link, I forgot that shoes can cost that. I am so used to seeing bigger prices with CL's.
Either way, I believe that the CLs will fit you better CG.


----------



## Canarybling

Oh im not sure about CL wedges *R* but I know that most of the time when companies like bebe try and mimic a CL design the make is much much larger all CL's are usually nice and narrow hope you get them my DF wants me to get them but I want the nude ones and I can't find them online


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *sobe*! I think so too! I have to think positive because i wanted / WANT them soo bad! And yes i know...its weird to see them at that price...its like they are fake shoes or something! lol. 

*Canary:* Thank you! Yes i think your right! I hope your right! Because if i get them on sale at a dept store online i wont be able to return....we will hope for the best! Ooh DH likes them ...they are pretty funky i must say! I do love them! These came in nude?????


----------



## Canarybling

I think they did hang on I'll try find a pic and link it, it's pretty! Nude with gold chains. Yeah he is a wedge and platform kind of guy not so much a stilletto guy ha ah.


----------



## clothingguru

Oooh sounds pretty! Im still a sucker for brown tho....now that ive seen the cream with chains and the brown at bebe ( even tho they are different than CL's...i got an idea) I love the BROWN! Its just mE! But i need to see this NUDE you speak of...if you can find a pic. If not dont worry luv! xx.

hehe he's a platform man.........


----------



## Canarybling

ok this is not the nude i remember seeing but it was the closest to the nude's i liked online


----------



## clothingguru

^ oh ok! Ya ive seen these ones  I like these too! Actually if the brown isnt available in my size by the sales ill get these  Hope you can get your hands on teh nudes chicky! xx


----------



## Canarybling

ok turns out they are like a nude grey patent ^^^


----------



## clothingguru

^ still sounds nice!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Ayala said:


> Has anyone been able to get anymore info on the 120 Madame Butterfly pumps? I have emails out to the boutiques in Europe, but no responses.


I sent out emails too but no response, if anyone has any intel please share! I'm in  with the Madame Butterfly pumps (and booties too lol) but there's no way I can do 150mm!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Has anyone got any info on the Dahlia? Will it be coming in a 100 height anywhere?







Or, will they be using this striped fabrication on any of the pumps?


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^*JetSetGo!* - I have my eye on these too...if I find out any info, I'll keep you posted.  So far, it seems that none of the US boutiques will be getting it.


----------



## vuittonamour

clothingguru said:


> Ladies...i went shopping today and* look what i found*......http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Thea-Chain...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results
> *
> These are a total copy of the MACARENA WEDGES*! i was in shock! I mean ive seen it before where they are like a cheaper version and whatnot but these are SOOO similar. I tried them on thinking if i liked them i could save myself $500.00 but......SADLY....(not sure how the CL ones fit) *BUT for all you NARROW footed girls out there...I WAS FLOPPING IN AND OUT OF THESE BAD BOYS*...the toe chain was quite lose on my feet because they are super narrow at the toes and when i walked i was slipping all over the place in them!  NOW i know these are not CL's version but IM SCARED ABOUT THE MACARENA WEGDES fitting the same? I'm worried they will be the same on my feet and i really really wanted them!  Has any one here tried the MACARENA wedges on in person?



i saw these on a mannequin yesterday at the king of prussia mall as i was walking by the store. i did a total double take and walked away shaking my head. i don't agree with any company copying designs. i know they are not trademarked or anything but still. in any event, sorry they didn't work for you. i tried on the mesh metal CLs (similar but not the same) at NM and had the same problem. they did not fit my foot right and i felt like i was going to fall right out of them. there was no strap around the ankle either, just over the feet. the ankle strap might help.


----------



## alyssa08

cg, my brown macarena wedges are on their way. they'll be here next week. I'll make sure to report how the fit is.


----------



## clothingguru

thanks *vuitton*! Ya the ankle strap didnt help much on the bebe ones...but we shall see how the CL ones fit me.

*Ayala:* YAY really?!!! So glad you got a pair! Yes please do let me know how they fit when you get them! Are your feet narrow ? Even if not you'll be able to tell me how they fit you and whatnot. Thanks so much! P.s. CONGRATS! cant wait to see


----------



## JetSetGo!

sassyphoenix said:


> ^^*JetSetGo!* - I have my eye on these too...if I find out any info, I'll keep you posted.  So far, it seems that none of the US boutiques will be getting it.




Thanks!  I'll let you know if I hear anything too.


----------



## PANda_USC

Saks(San Francisco) just received these today...

Loubouts(flannel/marine)
Ron Rons(purple patent)
No Prives (Purple Square Suede)
Declic(Black Square Suede)
Ron Ron(Black Patent)


----------



## PANda_USC

Saks(San Francisco) also received:
Black Patent Biancas
Grey Flannel Biancas
Lina Booties


----------



## LornaLou

I am loving the glitter purple square suede colour, it's so pretty! I hope Declic comes in that! The Lina boot is gorgeous


----------



## Canarybling

Oh I love the purple patent Ron Ron's does anyone know retail and how I'd go about getting my hands on some?? TiA X


----------



## LornaLou

JetSetGo! said:


> Has anyone got any info on the Dahlia? Will it be coming in a 100 height anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, will they be using this striped fabrication on any of the pumps?



Jet it's coming in 2 heights, 100 and 120. 100 will be coming in black and purple leather and black patent and the 120 will be in those colours and leopard pony hair. That's for the UK and that's all I have right now but it definitely comes in 100  I'm waiting for the black suede 100 version to come out, I love it


----------



## *Magdalena*

I got prices on the following:

Escandria- will come in 120mm $1395
Margot-will come in 150(black only) $2495
Maralena Strass- will come in 140 $2445
Guerriere boots- 120mm height $1495
Palais Royale lace and strass clutch(which I really want) is seriously overpriced at $2565


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LornaLou said:


> I am loving the glitter purple square suede colour, it's so pretty! I hope Declic comes in that! The Lina boot is gorgeous


 
It comes in the declic 140. SCP has it


----------



## LornaLou

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It comes in the declic 140. SCP has it



Thanks Naked, I wouldn't be able to walk in the 140 height though, it's too high for me


----------



## vuittonamour

Canarybling said:


> Oh I love the purple patent Ron Ron's does anyone know retail and how I'd go about getting my hands on some?? TiA X



i can't remember if they are 565 or 595. i tried some on yesterday at my saks. bala cynwyd, PA has them.


----------



## vuittonamour

*Magdalena* said:


> I got prices on the following:
> 
> Escandria- will come in 120mm $1395
> Margot-will come in 150(black only) $2495
> Maralena Strass- will come in 140 $2445
> Guerriere boots- 120mm height $1495
> Palais Royale lace and strass clutch(which I really want) is seriously overpriced at $2565




looks like the only thing i might could get is escandria. i need a better look at them and the margot before i consider anything though. i love the boot look but maybe i should go with something a bit more casual for everyday wear. strass for me will be restricted to evening wear.


----------



## Canarybling

vuittonamour said:


> i can't remember if they are 565 or 595. i tried some on yesterday at my saks. bala cynwyd, PA has them.



Oh thanks for the prices! Yay I have to have them will they be online?


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, thanks for the pricing hun! Oy that clutch is over-priced! It is quite cute though, ^_^...hmm the margots aren't as pricey as I imagined them to be, haha...were you eying the lace/strass fifis as well!?!? Hehe..I only ask because I know we have very similar tastes, hehehe..and because those fifis match the clutch, meow! I couldn't believe it when my SA told me the lace/strass fifis were only what, 895?!?!


----------



## vuittonamour

nooo idea *canary*. but it is a gorgeous purple.


----------



## Noegirl05

Canary- they should be online very soon if stores are getting stock already... They should be $595


----------



## Canarybling

Thanks *NOE* & *VUITTON* if not I'll have to hunt down numbers for SA's etc I've never bought through saks before but I definately have to have these! I didn't want the deep purple in VP but in Ron Ron it's perfect for me I definately wanted close toe pump for my next pair and I want purple ha ha these are perfect hopefully I can get them! Xx


----------



## PANda_USC

*canary*, hope you get them! They're such a lovely, deep shade of purple, meow!


----------



## Canarybling

Thanks *panda* oh the color sounds amazing  oooh I'm excited!!  *goes into mission mode*


----------



## Ayala

clothingguru said:


> *Ayala:* YAY really?!!! So glad you got a pair! Yes please do let me know how they fit when you get them! Are your feet narrow ? Even if not you'll be able to tell me how they fit you and whatnot. Thanks so much! P.s. CONGRATS! cant wait to see



Wait...what did I get?


----------



## Ayala

PANda_USC said:


> Saks(San Francisco) just received these today...
> 
> Loubouts(flannel/marine)
> Ron Rons(purple patent)
> No Prives (Purple Square Suede)
> Declic(Black Square Suede)
> Ron Ron(Black Patent)



Panda are the Declics 120 or the same 140s as the boutiques?


----------



## alyssa08

I think she meant me, ayala  

*cg*, I don't have narrow feet (quite the opposite, actually) I'm pushing it, tbh. I just want to try them on and see if they would work for me because I adore them. I'm sure they will fit you just fine.

purple ron rons.... omg. I want suede  I already have a pair of purple suede though.


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> Saks(San Francisco) just received these today...
> 
> Loubouts(flannel/marine)
> Ron Rons(purple patent)
> No Prives (Purple Square Suede)
> Declic(Black Square Suede)
> Ron Ron(Black Patent)



*Panda*, any word on whether Saks is getting any other styles in the purple patent?


----------



## woody

*Elf *I just got word from London that there is a wait list for the bianca sling in purple patent.


----------



## LornaLou

I just got news that the square suede will be coming in the Pigalle flats in Turquoise, fuxia and pewter and the Rosella flat is coming in Turquoise, Fuxia and Pewter! Gosh I want the Rosella in Fuxia, it sounds gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ SCP also has the rosella flat in platine square suede.


----------



## *Magdalena*

PANda_USC said:


> *magdalena*, thanks for the pricing hun! Oy that clutch is over-priced! It is quite cute though, ^_^...hmm the margots aren't as pricey as I imagined them to be, haha...were you eying the lace/strass fifis as well!?!? Hehe..I only ask because I know we have very similar tastes, hehehe..and because those fifis match the clutch, meow! I couldn't believe it when my SA told me the lace/strass fifis were only what, 895?!?!


 
WHAT?!?!?! they're only $895??????????????  that's insane as I paid $1365 for my lace bouquet LPs.  i thought of getting the FFs but then I couldnt really justify them since i have those lady pages.  but now that you told me the price.......i just may!! i am very disappointed in the clutch price-i really want it...but forget it...i can add couple hundred and get myself another Chanel, KWIM?!


----------



## elfgirl

woody said:


> *Elf *I just got word from London that there is a wait list for the bianca sling in purple patent.



Thanks, *woody*!  

I'm hoping one of the department stores will get the VP in purple patent.  Madison has them, and had my size a week or so ago, but if they sell out before I get off of my ban (19 days!) then it would be great if I had a department store option for them.


----------



## Canarybling

Does anyone know if there are any strass LC's still floating around?? And what the retail sizeing etc is on them either color way is fine and I'm not sure is I'll bite the bullet and get those alone or a few cheaper pairs yet but I don't know my heart is going ba boom over them


----------



## Ayala

PANda_USC said:


> *magdalena*, thanks for the pricing hun! Oy that clutch is over-priced! It is quite cute though, ^_^...hmm the margots aren't as pricey as I imagined them to be, haha...were you eying the lace/strass fifis as well!?!? Hehe..I only ask because I know we have very similar tastes, hehehe..and because those fifis match the clutch, meow! I couldn't believe it when my SA told me the lace/strass fifis were only what, 895?!?!



Are there wait lists for the lace/strass fifis yet? Are they limited to specific boutiques?


----------



## Noegirl05

Canary~ I know net a porter has some...


----------



## Canarybling

Ya, I just checked only in a 40 I would need a 38 by the sounds of it and I don't think I can purchase untill July (I just worked out a shoe budget ha ha) so unless the boutiques have some I'll stick to the original plan and get a sale pair the Ron Ron's and hardwick VP's instead and then save up for a fall strass.


----------



## Noegirl05

fyi~ my LC in watersnake were too small I cant wear them... they were a 39


----------



## Canarybling

Really?? What a shame can you exchange for a bigger pair? They were gorgeous on you


----------



## Noegirl05

Nope there are no more...


----------



## Canarybling

Awe no! That sucks hope you can at least get a store credit and find something else you like.


----------



## Noegirl05

I actually waited too long so I am gonna have to get rid of them on my own now


----------



## sassyphoenix

*Noegirl05* - It sucks that you have to let them go.  If they were my size, I would take them off your hands in a heartbeat.  I've been drooling over them in someone's avatar, don't remember who.  They're stunning though, I'm sure you won't have a problem selling them.


----------



## Canarybling

Ahh well hopefully they find a lovely home and you don't have too much trouble finding them one, x


----------



## LornaLou

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ SCP also has the rosella flat in platine square suede.



What shade is platine? 
Do you know if they are the same price as the normal nappa Rosella's or do they cost more?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LornaLou said:


> What shade is platine?
> Do you know if they are the same price as the normal nappa Rosella's or do they cost more?


 
Platine is a bright silver. Pewter is more of a dark gunmetal (less contrast and I like it better IMO).

I don't know the price. I can't remember. *CCKL *has them so she probably remembers.


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks Naked  You look very pretty by the way in your signature photo


----------



## indypup

OMG, I must have those purple Ron Rons.  Is it bad that they're the only shoes I'm swooning over right now?  lol :shame:


----------



## Canarybling

indypup said:


> OMG, I must have those purple Ron Rons.  Is it bad that they're the only shoes I'm swooning over right now?  lol :shame:



Ha ha if it's bad then im in the naughty corner with you I love them  I really hope I can get a pair  hope you get them too! X


----------



## Noegirl05

Canary saks in atlanta has great SAs ask for Jonathan or Alita


----------



## pinkiestarlet

If anyone wants to know, I checked with my SA here in the SG boutique and they will be bringing in both Madame Butterfly pumps in 120 and 150mm, but only in leopard pony. I also saw a picture of the 120mm version and it looks exactly like the 150mm, platform and all but as the store didn't have any samples (the shoes will only come in Aug, pathetic) so I'm not sure will the platform for both versions be the same height.

I want a pair of the Madame Butterfly pumps 120 in red/purple suede so bad! I don't think I can rock the leopard pony, neither do I wanna wait till Aug lol, so if anyone knows of any stores that carry them, please let me know!


----------



## compulsive

The metallic watersnake pigalle 120s are


----------



## elfgirl

^^aren't they, though?


----------



## compulsive

^  Do you know how much they are?


----------



## elfgirl

I'm emailing my SA now, but someone else might know before I get an answer.


----------



## surlygirl

loving the metallic watersnake pigalle, too! gorgeous!


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, no answer yet, but it looks like the Mango Watersnake Pigalle that *Asha *posted from Madison is the same style, although those are 100s.  (I thought the mango was the orange hardwicks that Sara posted! Oops!)

If they are the same style, the price is $895.


----------



## surlygirl

*swoons*


----------



## Canarybling

Noegirl05 said:


> Canary saks in atlanta has great SAs ask for Jonathan or Alita



Hey thanks *NOE* wait and see if they come online before I start hunting them I have given hardwick VP's prioraty now that I have found them ha ha xx


----------



## indypup

If I could get satin, suede, or patent Declics in that purple color, I would DIE.  Die!


----------



## compulsive

surlygirl said:


> *swoons*



x2


----------



## elfgirl

compulsive said:


> x2



x3 


My Fall list isn't supposed to be getting _longer_, dammit!


----------



## Noegirl05

The mango watersnake is the metallic pigalle as well as the LC in black that I have... The orange is just Hardwick watersnake that is orange


----------



## elfgirl

^^Ah! Thank you!


----------



## CMP86

OMG Purple patent Cathay's!!! I must have these!!!!!!!


----------



## Popsicool

Any intel on when and where the blue strass Fifi will be available?

Thank you


----------



## Ayala

Are these the lace/strass fifis?  So they are like the Lace VPs with strass on the black lace?


----------



## Canarybling

I need to stop seeing those... The more I see the more I want ha ha


----------



## Popsicool

Close! But I was thinking these... 

(top left, above the volcano Fifi) 

Any idea of RRP as well? I'm guessing $2-3k


----------



## Popsicool

Ayala said:


> Are these the lace/strass fifis?  So they are like the Lace VPs with strass on the black lace?



Oh yeah, sorry no idea about how those are made - didn't even realise they had crystals on them!


----------



## elfgirl

Here you go, *Popsicool*! 



Chins4 said:


> Fifi Strass is $3095
> Bridget's Back $3695
> 
> Oh, those purple Relikas are tempting me


----------



## Popsicool

elfgirl said:


> Here you go, *Popsicool*!



Thank you *elf*, must have missed that!

That price makes DIY strass even more appealing.. :wondering


----------



## elfgirl

Popsicool said:


> Thank you *elf*, must have missed that!
> 
> That price makes DIY strass even more appealing.. :wondering



No worries! Sometimes info on new styles and prices comes in batches and it's easy to miss something in the flood of new stuff.


----------



## vuittonamour

nm, misunderstood something


----------



## Canarybling

Oooh do tell *vuitton*


----------



## PANda_USC

*ayala*, those are fifis with lace and black strass on various parts of the lace. I asked my SA and she said they're $895..which doesn't make sense to me since strass is usually close to 2K, meow!

*popiscool*, best bet is to call Paris(the photos are from a lookbook in Paris). *nerdy* and I are also hunting down the blue strass fifis, lol.


----------



## Popsicool

PANda_USC said:


> *ayala*, those are fifis with lace and black strass on various parts of the lace. I asked my SA and she said they're $895..which doesn't make sense to me since strass is usually close to 2K, meow!
> 
> *popiscool*, best bet is to call Paris(the photos are from a lookbook in Paris). *nerdy* and I are also hunting down the blue strass fifis, lol.



Thanks *Panda*. 

Btw, what does "moonlight strass" look like? Just spotted it in your signature. Sounds appealing - got any photos?


----------



## CMP86

^^Its supposed to be a light blue with silver.


----------



## PANda_USC

*popiscool*, *it's actually supposed to be silverish with light blue undertones.* This is the image I found of the moonlight crystal swarovski rhinestones. I imagine the color of the very prives, aka "very riches" will be this color


----------



## Ayala

PANda_USC said:


> *ayala*, those are fifis with lace and black strass on various parts of the lace. I asked my SA and she said they're $895..which doesn't make sense to me since strass is usually close to 2K, meow!



Thank you Panda! You made my night!!! I think I want those as my first strass, so I can still have a shoe budget for other Fall styles.

Do you mind me asking which SA told you they will be getting them because I would love to put myself down on the list for them?


----------



## clothingguru

alyssa08 said:


> I think she meant me, ayala
> 
> *cg*, I don't have narrow feet (quite the opposite, actually) I'm pushing it, tbh. I just want to try them on and see if they would work for me because I adore them. I'm sure they will fit you just fine.
> 
> purple ron rons.... omg. I want suede  I already have a pair of purple suede though.



*Ayala:* SORRY CHICKY i meant to say ALYSSA   I got confused with the "a"s and "y"s .lol

*Alyssa: *Oh really! Well i cant wait to see them on you either way! I really want them!  I want them to work so bad! OK well make sure you post modeling pics AS SOON as you get them! Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Ayala said:


> Are these the lace/strass fifis? So they are like the Lace VPs with strass on the black lace?


 
I love the lace miniaudiere!


----------



## Noegirl05

Any intel at all on the lace/strass fifi? I want to put my name down!


----------



## roussel

Anyone know the sizing on those purple patent Ron Rons? Are they the new sizing?  Half size down from old Ron rons?


----------



## karwood

*Madame Butterfly Booties* Update:

Hi Ladies, 

I sent an email to the Christian Louboutin's customer services at the corp. office in Paris, France this past Monday inquiring some info on the Madame Butterfly booties. I wanted to know if they would be available in other materials, other than the black nappa leather we have seen lately. I received a response and unfortunately the Madame Butterfly booties will ONLY be available in black  nappa leather in ALL boutiques. The pictures we have seen of the Madame Butterfly booties in black, red and purple velvet and black crepe were all exclusively made for Marchesa.


----------



## Noegirl05

^ Oh wow that sucks!!!


----------



## karwood

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ Oh wow that sucks!!!


 
Yes indeed. Not the response I was hoping.


----------



## Noegirl05

Kar~ I am sure... I don't actually plan on getting them but they looked nice in the various colors!! Now the lace/strass fifi I really really want!


----------



## compulsive

^ Me too!  & black patent fifi's!

That stinks about the Madame Butterflies. They're so pretty in the purple & red!


----------



## PANda_USC

Karwood, Noooooooo!!! Elise had said they'd be available!! Oy, this news is heartbreaking. Orrrrrr, perhaps a department store in the US is getting them?!? Maybe?!?! ::wishful thinking::oh now I'm really glumbleberries


----------



## Elise499

Sorry to hear that 
When I asked them they told me these should be available in other colors but it was not completely sure, I'm sorry to have told you wrong informations !


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> Karwood, Noooooooo!!! Elise had said they'd be available!! Oy, this news is heartbreaking. Orrrrrr, perhaps a department store in the US is getting them?!? Maybe?!?! ::wishful thinking::oh now I'm really glumbleberries


 
Very heartbreaking. This is  all I really wanted from the Fall collection. Oh well, c'est la vie.  I guess you will also  need to update your "Fall/Winter Want List".


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, it's okay! At least I got to dream about them for a little while, ^_^.

*karwood*, they were the non-strass pairs I was looking most forward too! OyY..I'm so sorry they were high up on your list too! I think we all need a giant bear bug,:: *BIG BEAR HUG*:: I am going to stay naively optimistic and leave them on my wish list, eheheh. Maybe miracles can happen!!!


----------



## carlinha

^maybe we will find them on ebay or a sample sale one day.... you know, those things do happen!  model/runway shoes do make it out to the general public sometimes


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, I know you loved the red ones too, :: giant bear hug:: Way to stay optimistic hun!!! ^_^


----------



## alyssa08

roussel I take tts in my new season ron rons  38.5


----------



## roussel

thanks alyssa!


----------



## LornaLou

karwood said:


> Unfortunately, not true.
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Booties Update:
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I sent an email to the Christian Louboutin's customer service at the corp. office in Paris, France this past Monday inquiring some info on the Madame Butterfly booties. I wanted to know if they would be available in other materials, other than the black nappa leather we have seen lately. I received a response and unfortunately the Madame Butterfly booties will ONLY be available in black nappa leather in ALL boutiques. The pictures we have seen of the Madame Butterfly booties in black, red and purple velvet and black crepe were all exclusively made for Marchesa.



Well that sucks  I loved the red and purple suede way more than black nappa.


----------



## babysweetums

karwood said:


> Very heartbreaking. This is all I really wanted from the Fall collection. Oh well, c'est la vie. I guess you will also need to update your "Fall/Winter Want List".


 

you just broke my heart =( thats the only thing wanted from fall also!! the purple velvet ones =( that is so lame that its runway only, why display such a gorgeous shoe and not give anyone the opportunity to buy it!!!! 
i guess i can rejoice in the fact that i am a runway shoe size (40) and if a pair do pop up ill be all over it haha!!!
perhaps a pair of canons will do in the meantime as a consilation....


----------



## LornaLou

babysweetums said:


> you just broke my heart =( thats the only thing wanted from fall also!! the purple velvet ones =( that is so lame that its runway only, why display such a gorgeous shoe and not give anyone the opportunity to buy it!!!!
> i guess i can rejoice in the fact that i am a runway shoe size (40) and if a pair do pop up ill be all over it haha!!!
> perhaps a pair of canons will do in the meantime as a consilation....



Lol you may have a fight on your hands


----------



## babysweetums

LornaLou said:


> Lol you may have a fight on your hands


 
lol  just wanted to use that icon =)


----------



## Popsicool

PANda_USC said:


> *popiscool*, *it's actually supposed to be silverish with light blue undertones.* This is the image I found of the moonlight crystal swarovski rhinestones. I imagine the color of the very prives, aka "very riches" will be this color



Thanks *panda*! Looks lovely, love blue!
Standing by...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, i`ve contacted all UK Boutiques about the Alti Spikes Pump and they are not recieving them 
They will recieve Lady Peep Spike only in 150 !

    Now i need your help to find out which Boutique is getting ALTI SPIKE PUMP IN 140 mm ???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Miami I believe is. I don't remember the others.


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ Miami I believe is. I don't remember the others.



Either Horatio or Madison is, I believe.

ETA: *Karwood *mentioned Horatio has a waiting list a few pages back.


----------



## karwood

elfgirl said:


> Either Horatio or Madison is, I believe.
> 
> ETA: *Karwood *mentioned Horatio has a waiting list a few pages back.


 
My name is on the waitlist for the Lady Peep Spike. I am not sure if Horatio is getting the Altis, but I do know the pic of Alti Spike posted by *Carlinha *was from the Miami boutique. Not sure about the heel height either.


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> My name is on the waitlist for the Lady Peep Spike. I am not sure if Horatio is getting the Altis, but I do know the pic of Alti Spike posted by *Carlinha *was from the Miami boutique. Not sure about the heel height either.



Ah, ok. This is the reply of yours I'd remembered seeing and since it was in response to someone asking about the Alti, I read it to mean that Horatio was getting them as well.

Miami is getting them in the 140 heel and there is a waitlist.  I do not know how long the list is for particular sizes, but it was started almost a month ago so it could be lengthy, especially if they're the only boutique getting the 140s.

Dallas will be getting the 160s, but they don't open until mid-September.

I would be surprised if only Miami and Dallas have ordered them since the Alti was a fairly popular and everyone loves spikes.   Then again, many of the other boutiques seem to be opting for the Lady Peep Spikes and they may have wanted to pick one or the other and not both.


----------



## sxcruz22

Does anyone know the price of the men's louis strass?  Also when they will be available.


----------



## Stephanie***

Has anyone of you any ideas how much the MENEBOOT's will cost??
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=170076&id=100000363606142


----------



## LornaLou

babysweetums said:


> lol  just wanted to use that icon =)



Haha! That made me laugh  As long as there is no damage to the bags!


----------



## PANda_USC

SCP received nude patent very prives and nude patent rolandos!!


----------



## pr1nc355

sassyphoenix said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the Doremi? Interested in seeing how the rounded toe looks versus the pointed one.


 
I've got 2 right here (from the BH boutique):


----------



## Popsicool

A few more that just arrived at SCP..

Those purple patent biancas are TDF. 

Alta Bouton
Purple Bianca
Clou Noeud side and front!


----------



## pr1nc355

The Clou Noeud is also at BH.


----------



## sassyphoenix

*pr1nc355* - Thanks for the photo.  I'll definitely be going for the Dorepi then.

*Popsicoo*l - Agreed.  Those purple patent biancas are seriously !!  When I saw the pic with the matching purse, I almost fainted.  This combo or purple suede Jem...decisions, decisions, decisions.  So much lovely purples this season.


----------



## po0hping

sassyphoenix said:


> *Popsicoo*l - Agreed.  Those purple patent biancas are seriously !!  When I saw the pic with the matching purse, I almost fainted.  This combo or purple suede Jem...decisions, decisions, decisions.  So much lovely purples this season.



I second that.  I'm was considering the VP in purple, but those Biancas are .  The style is really growing on me.


----------



## BellaShoes

Those Purple Bianca's and the Reilka's....


----------



## gymangel812

Popsicool said:


> A few more that just arrived at SCP..
> 
> Those purple patent biancas are TDF.
> 
> Alta Bouton
> Purple Bianca
> Clou Noeud side and front!


omg those purple biancas they would match my bal raisin city perfectly too....


----------



## ikaesmallz

OHHH NOOO, nude patent VPs


----------



## babysweetums

i might have missed it because this thread moves fast heehee but are the lady peeps coming in black patent? and who might have them? thanks!


----------



## sugarcoated_

Has anyone got some intel on what the Toundra booties might cost? Also, those Alti Spikes are TDF..


----------



## elfgirl

Do the Fifi fit like Ron Rons?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ok, should I try to get the purple biancas or purple relikas.....?????


----------



## sassyphoenix

sugarcoated_ said:


> Has anyone got some intel on what the Toundra booties might cost? Also, those Alti Spikes are TDF..



The Toundra booties are $2095 if memory serves me correctly.  Will be available at a boutique in NY, don't recall which though.  HTH.


----------



## clothingguru

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ok, should I try to get the purple biancas or purple relikas.....?????



relika's!!!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

elfgirl said:


> Do the Fifi fit like Ron Rons?


i've never tried on ronrons, but i thought they fit like my simples. (tts)


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, erin!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ron Ron's fit like Simples for me too! TTS!


----------



## BellaShoes

Msr Louboutin is brilliant beyond belief... I was gun-ho for sales and then BAM! He drops all these fabulous new styles on me! Now I have completely diverted from sales and have found myself purchasing pre-Fall!  or maybe this  yep, this ush:

Hmph, she 'smirks-turns-flips'.....


----------



## LavenderIce

I must be the odd girl out.  RonRons and Fifis are one half size down from my Simples.


----------



## tivogirl

^ Same here Lavender... I'm 36.5 in Simples but 36 in Fifi.


----------



## carlinha

blondebarbie said:


> ok, should i try to get the purple biancas or purple relikas.....?????



biancas!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

I know the answer to this is probably, "We have no way of knowing," but I'm going to ask anyway. 

We know that the Altispike 160 are going to be a Dallas exclusive and that Dallas is slated to open in September.  Does that mean that it's likely that the Altispike 140 will hit stores in September, too?


----------



## sobe2009

^ I don't think is a Dallas exclusive, I am on the waiting list in Miami. I have to check, if I am in the list of 140 or 160, I have doubts now.


----------



## elfgirl

sobe2009 said:


> ^ I don't think is a Dallas exclusive, I am on the waiting list in Miami. I have to check, if I am in the list of 140 or 160, I have doubts now.



I'm on the Miami list as well and Miami is only getting the 140.


----------



## LavenderIce

sobe2009 said:


> ^ I don't think is a Dallas exclusive, I am on the waiting list in Miami. I have to check, if I am in the list of 140 or 160, I have doubts now.


 
AFAIK, Dallas is the only boutique receiving the 160.  The others are getting 140.


----------



## elfgirl

Below is the bit about the Altispikes...



elfgirl said:


> Thank you, *liza*!  I'm so happy the Alti Spike is under $1.5k.
> 
> I assume the boutiques will be getting the 160s?  It seems like 160 have generally been only carried by them.





madamelizaking said:


> No, the boutiques ordered the 140, sadly. But I believe that they will be available in other ways : NO COMMENT,though. Same with the Amber Strass. It's a secret I can't tell because I swore myself to secracy but it WILL be available.


----------



## madamelizaking

Dallas is the only boutique getting the Alti 160 in the US. SOrry, I forgot about that when I was posting the stuff.


----------



## karwood

*Otarie.* Available at BG, nude or black patent $895:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat338412


----------



## elfgirl

madamelizaking said:


> Dallas is the only boutique getting the Alti 160 in the US. SOrry, I forgot about that when I was posting the stuff.



So, to go back to my original question...

Since Dallas won't get the Altispike until September (when they open), does that mean that the Altispike 140 will hit stores in September, too?


----------



## sobe2009

Girls, Thank u for the clarification


----------



## LavenderIce

elfgirl said:


> So, to go back to my original question...
> 
> Since Dallas won't get the Altispike until September (when they open), does that mean that the Altispike 140 will hit stores in September, too?


 
Not sure.  The Clou Noeud arrived last week, so the Alti and Lady Peep Spikes could arrive any time between now and September.


----------



## PANda_USC

New Pre-Fall shoes on the Saks website, wty!


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Not sure.  The Clou Noeud arrived last week, so the Alti and Lady Peep Spikes could arrive any time between now and September.



Yeah, that much I figured.  Since I'm now on a budget (*sigh*), I was hoping to get a better idea of which month's budget to take the cost out of.  

Ah, well.

Thank you!


----------



## Elise499

For those who are intersted by the Madame Butterfly Pump 120 you can see them on this picture :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, once again, thank you for the phenomenal photos!! You always have the best intel, ehehe.


----------



## PANda_USC

Whoever's interested in the *Clou Noeuds*, Neiman Marcus is getting them in both nude and black


----------



## alyssa08

sooo freakin' cute!! I will be getting those mb 120's  thanks elise! do you know who's getting them?


----------



## PANda_USC

Pages from the Neiman Marcus LookBook(sorry the pics are so blurry and small, my SA took them)


----------



## PANda_USC

More from Neiman Marcus


----------



## PANda_USC

Window for* Clou Noeuds *to arrive at Neimans, 4/22/10-7/22/10


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics *panda*... if that's all of NM buy book, i am safe!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*C*, this is it for pre-Fall. There will be more to comeeeeeeeee, ::muahahahah::


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> For those who are intersted by the Madame Butterfly Pump 120 you can see them on this picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



FORGET the MBP 120!  WHAT is that strass bootie next to it?!?!?!?!


----------



## LornaLou

Carlinha I was just going to say!!!! What is it?? It looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it the Fastissima??


----------



## Elise499

Yes it is the Fastissima


----------



## BellaShoes

Well Ladies... I passed on my waitlist Purple Biancas so hopefully next in line was a tpfer! I am not thrilled with the flat purple and it is a bit brighter than I anticipated but do not fear... Miami is sending me a lovely, lovely new Fall beauty! They will be here Thursday.... And they are divine!


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Well Ladies... I passed on my waitlist Purple Biancas so hopefully next in line was a tpfer! I am not thrilled with the flat purple and it is a bit brighter than I anticipated but do not fear... *Miami is sending me a lovely, lovely new Fall beauty! They will be here Thursday.... And they are divine!*



Me, too.


----------



## indypup

BellaShoes said:


> Well Ladies... I passed on my waitlist Purple Biancas so hopefully next in line was a tpfer! I am not thrilled with the flat purple and it is a bit brighter than I anticipated but do not fear... Miami is sending me a lovely, lovely new Fall beauty! They will be here Thursday.... And they are divine!


 
You know, I agree with you about the purple!  I saw the purple on a Simple at Jeffrey on Saturday and was... meh.  Not as gorgeous as it was in pictures.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG DO I SEE Lady CLaude in that metalic square suede?!?!?!  




Elise499 said:


> For those who are intersted by the Madame Butterfly Pump 120 you can see them on this picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lilmissb

EXACTLY what I was thinking *Liza!* Loving the metallic square.

Thanks for the pics Panda, what are the bananas above the metallic square ones? I can't quite make it out.

The MBP 120 looks cute in the alba colour...


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, they appear to just be black leather bananas


----------



## lemon!

Will Neiman be getting the purple patent biancas??


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *Panda!*


----------



## clothingguru

Has anyone seen the Alba laminato madame butterfly 150 pump IRL? Im wondering which i would like better ...this one or the black laminato one? I would like to know if the alba is more bronze or gold IRL? TIA!!! xx


----------



## BellaShoes

Whew! I have tired feet!

I went to Louboutin BH, Saks Wilshire and Barneys Wilshire to try on all kinds of gooides today!

I tried the Lady Peep 150mm, Relika 140mm (LOVE!!!!!), Madame Butterfly 150mm, Luly 160mm, Fernando, Zigouenette (all black!), Grey Flannel Bianca (LOVE!) Peacock Bianca (OMG LOVE!!!!!!) and a few more new Fall pieces...

I loved the Relika (I tried the nude) and may be grabbing a pair down the road in a different color... The Zigounette was a great fit.. The Peacock Bianca was an extraordinary color!

Still not feeling the purple IRL... I think it should have been metallic or metal not flat and bright... IMHO.


----------



## CMP86

I really want to get to Seattle so I can go to barney's and look at what they have. And then to Bellevue for NM to see what they have.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, meow!! Great to hear about all of the new shoes you love!! Have any pics of the peacock?


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> Yes it is the Fastissima



ah ok forget it.  i hate the heel of those shoes.  only looks good from the top.


----------



## LornaLou

Oh no *Carlinha*, I was hoping you would get them so I could drool over your pictures! Haha  Too bad you don't like them, are absolutely sure? Hehe! Maybe you do want them really...


----------



## carlinha

LornaLou said:


> Oh no *Carlinha*, I was hoping you would get them so I could drool over your pictures! Haha  Too bad you don't like them, are absolutely sure? Hehe! Maybe you do want them really...



no way, that skinny heel would collape under me.  maybe someone else here will get it though


----------



## LornaLou

carlinha said:


> no way, that skinny heel would collape under me.  maybe someone else here will get it though



Lol darn. We will just have to wait for someone else


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LornaLou said:


> Lol darn. We will just have to wait for someone else


 
why don't you get them?


----------



## LornaLou

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> why don't you get them?



I wish I could, I can never afford strass in anything  let alone a boot. I would probably have to save for like half a year in which time they wont be in stock lol.


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> You know, I agree with you about the purple!  I saw the purple on a Simple at Jeffrey on Saturday and was... meh.  Not as gorgeous as it was in pictures.



Hmmmm...I may need to take a field trip to Phipps and look at them in person.  I already had one pair jump ahead of the purple VPs and now I'm wondering if I want to bother with them at all--especially if none of the department stores end up carrying them... 

Thank you *Bella *and *indy *for the intel!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

LornaLou said:


> I wish I could, I can never afford strass in anything  let alone a boot. I would probably have to save for like half a year in which time they wont be in stock lol.


 

Me too! It totally sucks!!


----------



## LornaLou

BlondeBarbie said:


> Me too! It totally sucks!!


----------



## kett

I really wish I could see the Madame Butterfly in person before purchasing. Something about the bow just isn't thrilling me - I think I almost prefer the Greissimo to it, but I can't tell just by pictures! Grr... darn living in a CL-less state.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kett said:


> I really wish I could see the Madame Butterfly in person before purchasing. Something about the bow just isn't thrilling me - I think I almost prefer the Greissimo to it, but I can't tell just by pictures! Grr... darn living in a CL-less state.


 
I saw them IRL and they are very beautiful. I just wasn't sold on laminato because I know how delicate it is.


----------



## guccigal07

I am the same way with bows.....but I got the leopard ones and love them.....its not to bow-y or frill-y


----------



## tivogirl

kett said:


> Grr... darn living in a CL-less state.



:cry: I feel your pain!


----------



## kett

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I saw them IRL and they are very beautiful. I just wasn't sold on laminato because I know how delicate it is.



Have people had problems with the laminato? It looks so pretty but if it doesn't stay that way...

Gucci - that sounds good - I am definitely worried about them being too bow-y (hehe, new word).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kett said:


> Have people had problems with the laminato? It looks so pretty but if it doesn't stay that way...
> 
> Gucci - that sounds good - I am definitely worried about them being too bow-y (hehe, new word).


 
Yes, it scuffs easilly, rips easilly and once it's scuffed you can't touch it up without the whole shoe having to be repainted.

It's very delicate. My pewter laminato scissor girls are scuffed and have a small rip.

My purple ron rons are extremely scuffed. 

Both were not bad prices so I will just wear them into the ground but you do need to be very very careful with laminato.


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Well Ladies... I passed on my waitlist Purple Biancas so hopefully next in line was a tpfer! I am not thrilled with the flat purple and it is a bit brighter than I anticipated but do not fear... Miami is sending me a lovely, lovely new Fall beauty! They will be here Thursday.... And they are divine!


 

:ninja:


----------



## laurayuki

LOL i agree with naked... i kind of like the distressed look though so i just wear them anyway


----------



## PANda_USC

Anyone who has fifis(*liza?*)..do they run TTS? Since I'm a US 7.5, would I wear a 37.5?

Also, does anyone know what colors of strass the fifis are coming in? I know Volcano, Aqua, Metallic Blue..I heard AB..maybe gold or silver? Can anyone confirm?

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## clothingguru

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I saw them IRL and they are very beautiful. I just wasn't sold on laminato because I know how delicate it is.



Did you by chance see the Alba(bronxe/gold) and Anthacite (blk) IRL? Im really having a tough time deciding which i want of the 2...(when i can get them that is. )

Is the Alba a gold or more bronze IRL? Thanks so much naked!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

clothingguru said:


> Did you by chance see the Alba(bronxe/gold) and Anthacite (blk) IRL? Im really having a tough time deciding which i want of the 2...(when i can get them that is. )
> 
> Is the Alba a gold or more bronze IRL? Thanks so much naked!


 
I saw the Alba IRL. It was very beautiful. It looks more gold to me IIRC.

If you were to compare it to the bronze laminato of the scissor girls/simples of seasons past it was NOTHING like that. 

I guess I would describe it as a soft gold. I didn't see the anthracite though.


----------



## guccigal07

PANda_USC said:


> Anyone who has fifis(*liza?*)..do they run TTS? Since I'm a US 7.5, would I wear a 37.5?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what colors of strass the fifis are coming in? I know Volcano, Aqua, Metallic Blue..I heard AB..maybe gold or silver? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*



I did 38.5 in the fifi leather and I am 38.5 in bianca, m. butterfly in leopard, prives, alta damas, etc etc......pretty much everything I am a 38.5 in!


----------



## tivogirl

PANda_USC said:


> Anyone who has fifis(*liza?*)..do they run TTS? Since I'm a US 7.5, would I wear a 37.5?
> *Thanks in advance!*



If you are a 7.5 that's actually a 38 I believe - or am I wrong?

My Simple/VP size is 36.5 but my true size is 36. I took a 36 in my Fifis.


----------



## justkell

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D23463

silver python biancas for preorder at NM!


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> Anyone who has fifis(*liza?*)..do they run TTS? Since I'm a US 7.5, would I wear a 37.5?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what colors of strass the fifis are coming in? I know Volcano, Aqua, Metallic Blue..I heard AB..maybe gold or silver? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*



I asked a few days ago and most people said TTS.


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci* and *elf*, thank you!! I run TTS in my biancas so I'm gonna assume that I'm TTS for the fifis, meow!

*tivo*, thank you!! I tend to run TTS in CLs recently...most people said biancas run large?


----------



## tivogirl

*Panda* that should work! I take the same size in Bianca and Fifi.


----------



## kett

tivogirl said:


> :cry: I feel your pain!



Someday, right?

Thanks for the info Naked - that helps a lot.


----------



## clothingguru

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I saw the Alba IRL. It was very beautiful. It looks more gold to me IIRC.
> 
> If you were to compare it to the bronze laminato of the scissor girls/simples of seasons past it was NOTHING like that.
> 
> I guess I would describe it as a soft gold. I didn't see the anthracite though.



Ok perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## Aikandy

Did you notice the paint splatter and the other shots of color?  They are absolutely friggin fabulous! I cant wait!



justkell said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D23463
> 
> silver python biancas for preorder at NM!


----------



## indypup

I decided to do some intel today, even though I am clearly banned and am to adhere to a very strict wishlist...

*Jeffrey* didn't have as many as they did the other night, but I think they're also rearranging some merchandise at the moment and putting new things out.  They had the square metal suede Pigalle 120 (which are running true to Pigalle 120 size per the sizing thread) in black and teal, new leopard pony hair Decolletes, flannel Biancas, and a few others that may not have been memorable enough to mention.  Jeffrey Atlanta's fall order (that I saw) has Big Lips and a few others, but so far nothing above 140mm.  Tan suede Biancas are also coming.

*Saks*... I remember a few from there!  Square metal Declic 120 in black, purple suede Greissimo (TDF, by the way!), purple patent Ron Rons (not loving them... color is a little too saturated for me), these adorable spectator-esque Rosella flats that I may have to splurge on, deep purple python VP (I ABOUT DIED!  The skin, the color... ohhh.  LOVE!)...

*NM*... forgettable.  I did see the black square metal Bananas, which I surprisingly really like!  I didn't stay long because the SA I spoke with was a total jerk after I inquired about finding a shoe at another NM (because this one doesn't have them).

I can't even remember anything else after those python VP.  LOL!  I'm sure a lot of these have already been discussed, but I was excited to finally see it in person!


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> :ninja:


 I was SOOOOO hoping the 2nd in line was a tpfer!


----------



## BellaShoes

PANda_USC said:


> *bella*, meow!! Great to hear about all of the new shoes you love!! Have any pics of the peacock?



I will have photos tomorrow..... mysteriously


----------



## BellaShoes

lemon! said:


> Will Neiman be getting the purple patent biancas??



From what I have heard it was an exclusive run for SCP only...


----------



## indypup

*Nerdy* JUST posted the pythons I was talking about in my post.  I think I died again just seeing that pic.


----------



## mal

^^ Yeah...


----------



## indi3r4

^^ i third that..   it's drop dead gorgeous!! 

ladies,
i'm dying to see the peacock color.. any upclose picture? and what styles come in this gorgeous color and currently available for sale? TIA!


----------



## photomama24

elfgirl said:


> So, to go back to my original question...
> 
> Since Dallas won't get the Altispike until September (when they open), does that mean that the Altispike 140 will hit stores in September, too?



I thought the altispike were due out in June?


----------



## vuittonamour

oh. my. gosh. those purple "acid" python VPs are so frickin pretty...


----------



## clothingguru

^ ITA!  I wonder if they will come in the LC style?


----------



## CMP86

I love the purple python VP's! So many beautiful purple shoes.


----------



## ilostmychoo

Agreed Vuitton... and I'll join the que of thousands wanting the purple patent biancas


----------



## sassyphoenix

OMG Medievo Python Dorepi!! I die.  When and where??


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I want those Python VP's!!


----------



## indypup

IRL, they really do resemble the acid python... I had to pick them up and really look (because I'd only seen them out of the corner of my eye) to see that they weren't a navy metallic or different variation of the blue acid.  They are amazing in *Nerdy's* photos, but I don't think any photo could do them justice!

*sassy*, they are at Saks Atlanta as well as NYC.  I don't know if Atlanta still has their full size run... I didn't have time or the thought to ask.


----------



## vuittonamour

clothingguru said:


> ^ ITA!  I wonder if they will come in the LC style?



uh oh, THEN i will have a problem...


----------



## lolitablue

Purple Yolandas are TDF!!


----------



## laurayuki

aaaah i want to decide between 
purple yolandas or purple madame butterfly....
which one.....
http://www.barneys.com/Madame Butterfly Pump/500726704,default,pd.html
http://www.barneys.com/Yolanda/500726390,default,pd.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ for you I would choose the Yolanda


----------



## sassyphoenix

*indypup* - Thanks for the intel.  Trying to figure what it would look like with the patent heel.  Hopefully a pic pops up here soon.


----------



## tivogirl

sassyphoenix said:


> OMG Medievo Python Dorepi!! I die.  When and where??



  
I think I have a new UHG! Anybody know if the boutiques or other stores will get these?!


----------



## vuittonamour

laurayuki said:


> aaaah i want to decide between
> purple yolandas or purple madame butterfly....
> which one.....
> http://www.barneys.com/Madame Butterfly Pump/500726704,default,pd.html
> http://www.barneys.com/Yolanda/500726390,default,pd.html



i love my yolandas! they are so comfy!


----------



## vuittonamour

does anyone know if tinazata is coming in anything other than black? i feel like i saw bronze somewhere? there's so many things i want right now so they will probably have to wait until i can score them for somewhere other than a retail store, but i do love them


----------



## guccigal07

I wish those acid VPs were coming in altadamas!


----------



## vuittonamour

ah, okay yeah, nevermind. here:







i wonder if there's anymore colors. pretty sure i prefer black.


----------



## kuromi-chan

vuittonamour said:


> does anyone know if tinazata is coming in anything other than black? i feel like i saw bronze somewhere? there's so many things i want right now so they will probably have to wait until i can score them for somewhere other than a retail store, but i do love them



Barney's has a beautiful *PURPLE* 

http://www.barneys.com/Tinazata/500724489,default,pd.html


----------



## sassyphoenix

Does anyone know which styles the purple patent is coming in?  I know there will Bianca, Ron Ron, Cathay, Pigalle, Relika and VP.  Anything else? TIA.


----------



## vuittonamour

kuromi-chan said:


> Barney's has a beautiful *PURPLE*
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tinazata/500724489,default,pd.html



ahhh and i missed those how?? beautiful is right. hmm. suede though, i think i still prefer regular leather. 

either bronze or black. i am leaning towards black. i'd def. wear them more.


----------



## LornaLou

Barney's has the new Declic in square suede yay! I wish they had Fuxia online then I could see how it looks in Declic. I'm eagerly awaiting it's arrival, I'm on the wait list but I am impatiently waiting lol!


----------



## jlm916

sassyphoenix said:


> Does anyone know which styles the purple patent is coming in?  I know there will Bianca, Ron Ron, Cathay, Pigalle, Relika and VP.  Anything else? TIA.



i just picked up purple patent simple 85s at nordstrom.


----------



## roussel

any pic of the purple ron ron?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hi everyone, i have never posted in CL but i have a mini collection i have accumulated. 
a few questions:

1. where can i see online the newest styles online/ styles that haven't come out yet but will soon? like all in one place... anything like that?

2. if i see a style online or on purse forum, can Neiman Marcus order it for me? or do they only have rights to certain shoes?

3. what page should i start reading this thread on? 150 pages, overwhelming! but i would love to browse through new styles.

thanks in advance!

-cl newbie


----------



## clothingguru

^ welcome to the forum! To find all the new upcoming styles check out this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html

It has all the new styles with pictures that are coming and usually says where you can call to get them from.

For the most part you can call the boutiques or Saks and Neimans...etc for the new styles!


----------



## LornaLou

^^ And you can see lots of new styles on Barneys, Saks, Net-A-Porter etc, they are updating them from now on with new styles, Barney's has a lot of new ones on already


----------



## sassyphoenix

*jllm916* - Thanks for the response...hmmm no decolletes??


----------



## jlm916

^^  i didn't ask.  my feet are pretty wide and simples work for me so i didn't ask when i talked to ben at nordstrom sf.  btw, also got the grey flannel simples and the color is gorgeous, dh didn't even ask about $.


----------



## PANda_USC

My SA just told me the Saks Fall/Winter lookbooks are in. He reported that Saks will be getting:

Marlenas(slingbacks)140s in Volcano and Nude(I'm assuming Silk color) Strass($2445)

You Yous 120s in light gold strass($3395)


----------



## alyssa08

the new cranberry color is gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

alyssa08 said:


> the new cranberry color is gorgeous!



!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Is anyone getting peacock patent VP?


----------



## elfgirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Is anyone getting peacock patent VP?



You read my mind.  After being disappointed by the purple patent, seeing Bella's peacock Biancas...


----------



## Noegirl05

Elf~ Lets find out!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

alyssa08 said:


> the new cranberry color is gorgeous!



Have I missed it somewhere?I love cranberry


----------



## carlinha

here you go *lorna*... cranberry nappa leather lady peep


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^WOW, what a stunning colour!!


----------



## guccigal07

I am considering those


----------



## laurayuki

hmm i feel the same too!! haha so funny how it's in sync with the ladies here.. thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

^ me too and i am not keen on the 150 mm heel! lol. But i still want them!


----------



## elfgirl

I went by Saks and Jeffery in ATL today.  I'm not in love with the purple acid wash python VPs  and I'm definitely with the others who said the purple patent isn't all that.

However, the purple suede Greissimo that *indypup *mentioned a couple of days ago is definitely TDF!  I wish I could have gotten a pic, but the SA was paying too much attention because he was trying to get a look at my Pigalles. ush:  I asked about sizes and at the ATL Saks he said they only got in a short run for the suede Greissimo, mostly the mid-range sizes.

I have some sale intel from Terrance at Jeffery, but I'll post that in the Sale thread.


----------



## carlinha

elfgirl said:


> I went by Saks and Jeffery in ATL today.  I'm not in love with the purple acid wash python VPs  and I'm definitely with the others who said the purple patent isn't all that.
> 
> However, the purple suede Greissimo that *indypup *mentioned a couple of days ago is definitely TDF!  I wish I could have gotten a pic, but the SA was paying too much attention because he was trying to get a look at my Pigalles. ush:  I asked about sizes and at the ATL Saks he said they only got in a short run for the suede Greissimo, mostly the mid-range sizes.
> 
> I have some sale intel from Terrance at Jeffery, but I'll post that in the Sale thread.



*nerdy* has pics of the greissimo in her collection thread


----------



## sassyphoenix

elfgirl said:


> I went by Saks and Jeffery in ATL today.  *I'm not in love with the purple acid wash python VPs*  and I'm definitely with the others who said the purple patent isn't all that.
> 
> However, the purple suede Greissimo that *indypup *mentioned a couple of days ago is definitely TDF!  I wish I could have gotten a pic, but the SA was paying too much attention because he was trying to get a look at my Pigalles. ush:  I asked about sizes and at the ATL Saks he said they only got in a short run for the suede Greissimo, mostly the mid-range sizes.
> 
> I have some sale intel from Terrance at Jeffery, but I'll post that in the Sale thread.



*Elfgirl* - Did you see the purple acid wash dorepi as well?


----------



## indypup

I am SO excited about the prospect of a You You 120, now that I know I can do 120 sans platform!


----------



## alyssa08

I love the cranberry in nappa even more. I hope it comes in a peep toe lower than 150.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

carlinha said:


> here you go *lorna*... cranberry nappa leather lady peep


This is gorgeous! But does anyone knows whether it comes it anything with a lower heel? I can never do 150mm no matter how much I wish I couldush:

Also, NM SF just came in a shipment of turquoise and fuxia square suede NPs and gold VPs if anyone is interested.


----------



## elfgirl

carlinha said:


> *nerdy* has pics of the greissimo in her collection thread



Ah! Cool! I'm so behind with reading.  Thank you, *C*!


----------



## elfgirl

sassyphoenix said:


> *Elfgirl* - Did you see the purple acid wash dorepi as well?



No, I didn't.  Sorry!



pinkiestarlet said:


> This is gorgeous! But does anyone knows whether it comes it anything with a lower heel? I can never do 150mm no matter how much I wish I couldush:
> 
> Also, NM SF just came in a shipment of turquoise and fuxia square suede NPs and* gold VPs* if anyone is interested.


 
Saks had the gold as well as silver.


----------



## BellaShoes

indi3r4 said:


> i'm dying to see the peacock color.. any upclose picture? and what styles come in this gorgeous color and currently available for sale? TIA!



Metallic Peacock Bianca 140mm (Miami $775)


----------



## BellaShoes

elfgirl said:


> You read my mind.  After being disappointed by the purple patent, *seeing Bella's peacock Biancas... *



Thank you *elf*!


----------



## roussel

Who else is getting the Camel Patent Biancas?  I saw them on the NM website, but are other stores going to carry them?


----------



## ilostmychoo

Bella are they still available??  OMG they are AMAZING!!!! How did I miss them  :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes! It is funny because the photo we all received the stock photo from Miami and thought 'meh' it is okay... but in person, OMG!!!! It is INCREDIBLE!

Call Miami CL *choo*, limited sizing still available.... I did not see them at BH last week...


----------



## PANda_USC

::Sweats:: The peacock is amazing *Bella*!


----------



## guccigal07

bella those are hot!


----------



## indi3r4

thank you so much bella! that color is just TDF!!


----------



## BellaShoes

You're welcome!


----------



## Noegirl05

Bella, any intel on if this color is gonna be in other styles


----------



## indi3r4

^i would like to know the same thing..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I've seen it in a simple and new simple. What style are you looking for?


----------



## BellaShoes

I was going to chime in with the same....

Beverly Hills has it in the Prorata
Miami has the Simple 70mm and the Bianca 140mm 
SCP has it in the New Simple


----------



## elfgirl

I know both *Noe* and I are curious whether VPs will show up in the Peacock patent.  It seems like there would be a fair chance it would? *hopeful*


----------



## BellaShoes

Am I nuts..... (don't feel obligated to answer) but I really don't think I can wait much longer before I buy the Grey Flannel Bianca....


----------



## CMP86

DO IT Bella!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

elfgirl said:


> I know both *Noe* and I are curious whether VPs will show up in the Peacock patent.  It seems like there would be a fair chance it would? *hopeful*





I agree I have teal patent new simple so I would love this in a VP. Maybe dept stores will have it!!!
Bella- do it girly!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my... I'm going to cave, I can feel
it.


----------



## CMP86

I think I would love to see Peacock VP's too! I love the peacock but I'm not sure if I can do the Bianca or not as I have never tried them on.


----------



## CMP86

bellashoes said:


> oh my... I'm going to cave, i can feel
> it.



do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## mal

*Bella!*


----------



## ilostmychoo

BellaShoes said:


> Yes! It is funny because the photo we all received the stock photo from Miami and thought 'meh' it is okay... but in person, OMG!!!! It is INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Call Miami CL *choo*, limited sizing still available.... I did not see them at BH last week...




Fingers crossed they have my size, thanks Bella


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:* Noe, Mal, CMP*..... you guys are funny! I am calling my SA tomorrow

*Choo*.... good luck on your quest!


----------



## BellaShoes

Recieved my Saks look book for Fall.... They will be carrying the Peacock Bianca too!


----------



## Noegirl05

Awwwww geez so no VP yet


----------



## LH405

I am dying to get my hands on the flannel Ronfifis ( I love military inspired looks) but I am nervous. I hope I get the sizing right, and I am wondering if I should pre-order, order them in 2 sizes, or call my local NM and ask if they are going to expect to carry them when they are released so I can get a for sure fit. OTKs always make me nervous. So much can go wrong! Even though I am thin, the little muscles I have in my calves have made things difficult in the past with other designers. I have never even tried on OTK CLs and 1,700 is a lot to spend without knowing the fit - but they are SO gorgeous! Just look at those buttons...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...43cat16650738cat28030731cat5130731cat26870732

I think I might wait on it a few more weeks and then make my decision.


----------



## BellaShoes

Noegirl05 said:


> Awwwww geez so no VP yet



I am sorry Noe... keep watching girl.

(ps..... Noe, the erm... 'grey ones' are mine.... :ninja


----------



## Noegirl05

Bella~ lets keep our eye out!!! ....congrats


----------



## samhainophobia

Aaaah!  Why do I look at the new stuff, why why whyyyyyy...the Armony ankle boots with removable flannel cuffs just killed me dead.  Without the cuffs, whatever, but with the cuffs, oh mama.  *fans self*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446362042&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1274657442536&ev19=2:30


----------



## BellaShoes

Noegirl05 said:


> Bella~ lets keep our eye out!!! ....congrats



I am on it... already have a message into a few boutiques for intel!


----------



## Noegirl05

BellaShoes said:


> I am on it... already have a message into a few boutiques for intel!


----------



## LornaLou

carlinha said:


> here you go *lorna*... cranberry nappa leather lady peep



Oh my!! That is one hot colour, I love it! I'm going to be keeping my eye out for something in these  I'm loving the peacock patent too, that's gorgeous! Thanks Carlinha for the photo


----------



## BellaShoes

^ that color is really fun! It looks as though something in the color gives it more depth than a flat shade, no?


----------



## BellaShoes

Noegirl05 said:


>



Anytime lovely....

Hey! I also just noticed you added a black eel VP to your siggy! We would be shoe twins! I LOVE my black eel VP's!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lol Bella I Really need black CLs at this point... I have no closed toe either!!! I need help!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am your girl.... I can find you something


----------



## Noegirl05

Please!!! Would love an exotic too!!!


----------



## lolitablue

BellaShoes said:


> ^ that color is really fun! It looks as though something in the color gives it more depth than a flat shade, no?


 
This may perfectly match Berry Muse, my dear!!!


----------



## Star86doll

Girls! Peacock Bianca is now up on NAP!


----------



## LornaLou

Star86doll said:


> Girls! Peacock Bianca is now up on NAP!



I was just coming to say that  Here is the link for those of you who want it 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78782


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG that gold ostrich is amazing!!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Christian Louboutin Presentation in Cannes


----------



## sunshinequeen




----------



## elfgirl

Msr. is adorable. 



sunshinequeen said:


>


----------



## LornaLou

I love those photos! He really is adorable


----------



## PANda_USC

All of those shoes are so fun!! The lace booties are so cute! And ::drools all over keyboard:: Strass, ^_^!


----------



## cfellis522

I just got the Peacock Blue Biancas from NAP.  The US site was out, so the customer rep had me get them from the UK site.  It actually saved me money.  Shipping and everything to me from the UK site was considerably less than the UK site because of the exchange rate!!!    Made my husband a happy man as well!  

I too would love to see the Peacock Blue VPs!

Cara


----------



## alyssa08

those nude/black lace booties are gorgeous


----------



## soda-pop

Madame Butterfly is calling my name!! *sigh* Probably not for a while though...


----------



## LornaLou

cfellis522 said:


> I just got the Peacock Blue Biancas from NAP.  The US site was out, so the customer rep had me get them from the UK site.  It actually saved me money.  Shipping and everything to me from the UK site was considerably less than the UK site because of the exchange rate!!!    Made my husband a happy man as well!
> 
> I too would love to see the Peacock Blue VPs!
> 
> Cara



That's crazy! Normally it's the other way around from dollers to pounds. Buying from the US is cheaper for me. I'm glad you got them though! Pics when they get to you


----------



## cfellis522

Its a fluke on the exchange rate with everything going on over in Greece etc...  I guess the dollar got stronger or something...  Who knows.  I am not going to question it!


----------



## MissPrivé

We're shoe twins!!! YAY!!! Can't wait to get them... I'm always concerned about the sizing... 



cfellis522 said:


> I just got the Peacock Blue Biancas from NAP. The US site was out, so the customer rep had me get them from the UK site. It actually saved me money. Shipping and everything to me from the UK site was considerably less than the UK site because of the exchange rate!!!  Made my husband a happy man as well!
> 
> I too would love to see the Peacock Blue VPs!
> 
> Cara


----------



## Pimbi77

I just fell in love with the *nude patent Miss Boxe* from BG.

I hope My Theresa or the Corner will get them, too.

They are my ultimate MUST HAVE for fall!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

:ninja: Just picked up my 2nd pre Fall goody on my lunch break today......


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, what what what!! You naughty thing you!


----------



## karwood

FYI, for those of you that are curious to know what the *Purple Patent Bianca *looks like.:


----------



## natassha68

karwood said:


> FYI, for those of you that are curious to know what the *Purple Patent Bianca *looks like.:


----------



## kett

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## mal

Thanks *K!* I was waiting for you to do this ! Thank you thank you thank you! They are really amazing, the color is...


----------



## karwood

Also, the *Black Patent Leather Relika*. I am not too crazy about this style. I wish the straps were a bit more centered.


----------



## meaghan<3

K, I LOVE the purple Biancas on you!  They are stunning!


----------



## mal

^^but K it looks like the strap does fit you perfectly! And they are SEXY!


----------



## karwood

mal said:


> ^^but it looks like the strap does fit you perfectly!


 
The straps do fit perfectly, I just wish they were placed a little higher up. More centered on my feet and not so close towards the front of the shoes, kwim.


----------



## mal

yea I know what you mean... I like the look tho


----------



## lilmissb

I just died *kar!* They both look fabulous on you! I do like the bianca more though. That colour is TDF!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dreachick2384

karwood omg those purples! congrats! is bianca sizing the same as usual?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*karwood- *they both look amazing!!!

*bella- *you're being awfully sneaky


----------



## Noegirl05

Bella got the ... You all should read her hints in other threads!!!  congrats Bella too bad they really are a fall shoe!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Karwood: *Those are both gorgeous! I love the purple! Yes i agree the strap on the relika's could be more centered but i still like them!  congrats!

*Bella:* I wanna know


----------



## alyssa08

wow karwood! thanks for sharing  I want the purple ron rons now. I love how saturated and rich the color is. I see what you are saying about the relikas. the strap placement does look a little off to me. are you going to keep them?


----------



## dreachick2384

and kar i love the relika on you!


----------



## karwood

Thanks everybody for the lovely compliments. 

*dread,* the sizing is the same.

*alyssa,* I am returning the Relikas.


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, the relikas look so cute on you! And beautiful purple biancas!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood*, I love the Bianca on you! You wear the color fabulously!!!

Sorry to hear about the Relika, I tried the Nude on in BH and really loved it!

*Noe*... they are absolutely a Fall shoe, without a doubt. I decided to grab them now versus later as SAKS BH was already down to two sizes last week and SAKS in SF has already pulled them off the full due to almost a sell out of the first size run! I could not risk missing them  So they will rest beautifully until Fall....


----------



## sobe2009

*Karwood*:  both of your additions, they look amazing on you.
*Bella:* Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *sobe*! Love the new avatar!


----------



## LornaLou

Karwood those are both gorgeous!! I love the placement of the straps, it makes them more unique


----------



## gymangel812

ugh i'm wanting more from pre-fall than the sales  i want something square metal & purple patent (either the biancas or ronrons). must not pay retail ... must not pay retail ... must not pay retail ... what are the chances these things will be on sale or are they going to sell out?

i would especially hate paying retail only to find out i can get them cheaper on sale or on ebay...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> ugh i'm wanting more from pre-fall than the sales  i want something square metal & purple patent (either the biancas or ronrons). must not pay retail ... must not pay retail ... must not pay retail ... what are the chances these things will be on sale or are they going to sell out?
> 
> i would especially hate paying retail only to find out i can get them cheaper on sale or on ebay...


 
If you want them a lot I'd pay retail. CL is really cutting stock available so there isn't going to much left over at sale time anymore, IMO of course.


----------



## clothingguru

^ i would say wait it out a little bit for ebay...only a little bit...because they are still available in all sizes at neimans online in the purple banana. If you see them starting to go fast get em full price !


----------



## CMP86

Kar they are both stunning! I love the purple!


----------



## mychillywilly

karwood, the purple bianca looks great on you. The color is more vibrant than I imagined. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## cfellis522

Karwood - I LOVE the purple biancas!!!  Now I am going to have to hunt them down....  As well as something in Nude...  

Cara


----------



## Hanna_M

Not sure if these have been mentioned before, or even if they're new season, but I saw something I'd not seen before today... 

Lavender Suede New Simples

??


----------



## sassyphoenix

Will the nappa cranberry only be available in Lady Peep?  I don't think I can pass on this colour.

*Karwood*: Those purple patent Bianca look so dreamy.  Definitely have to get a pair in this fantastic purple.  Congrats!!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow kar, the purple bianca is TDF. love it.

saw the peacock bianca at saks NYC yesterday. gorgeous color. they do look a bit dark but once the light hits them the "peacock" comes out! they also had some black greasepaint yoyos if anyone wants to snatch those up. i don't know what sizes they had available but the display was a 37. i don't know what was going on sale there because nothing was marked (i just heard a lot of people say, "this is on sale?") i tried on what i was interested in and left because CL is going to have to wait until fall for me...


----------



## Elise499

I was at JJR today and I took pictures of the shoes! I've got more pictures of Very Privé and Décolleté in croco, so tell me if you want to see them


----------



## Alice1979

*Elise*, thank you for posting the pics. They're fabulous. Love the lavender python new simple.


----------



## Elise499

more pictures :


----------



## carlinha

^thanks for the eye candy as always *elise*!  yes PLEASE pictures of croc!!!!


----------



## Elise499

More pics :


----------



## brintee

OMGGGGGGGGGGg is that Lavender suede Bananas? And Lavender Python???  Ohhh I wish it was in a different style than the New Simple!!!!


----------



## Elise499

That's it 

*brintee* : Yes it is


----------



## carlinha

oh, i wish i lived in PARIS sooooo badly!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Alice1979

Wow, croc fifi, croc claudia, and croc yolanda?! It's like exotic heaven all together. Love the peacock suede MB.


----------



## roussel

^ love that blue suede MB too...


----------



## alyssa08

the yolanda looks soooo good in croc!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG the croc lady claudes are  TDF!!!!! AnD those purple suede banana's will be mine  i love them so!!!!

Those lavender/lilac puthon simples are amazing but i am not a simples girl...i wonder if they will be coming out in a VP or BANANA!!! Omg if it comes out in a banana im in trouble!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

clothingguru said:


> OMG the croc lady claudes are  TDF!!!!! AnD those purple suede banana's will be mine  i love them so!!!!


 
Those have been there since last season. IIRC they only have something like a 37 and a 40 left?


----------



## clothingguru

brintee said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGg is that Lavender suede Bananas? And Lavender Python???  Ohhh I wish it was in a different style than the New Simple!!!!



ME TOO! I just posted that i wished it was in a banana or VP style! I hope so!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Those have been there since last season. IIRC they only have something like a 37 and a 40 left?



REALLY?  oh no! That sucks for me. lol. Thanks for the info! Well then i hope that the lavender python will come in more styles!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

clothingguru said:


> REALLY?  oh no! That sucks for me. lol. Thanks for the info! Well then i hope that the lavender python will come in more styles!


 
Yes sorry  They also had a reddish suede banana that arrive with that one. I have no idea what sizes are left in that.


----------



## clothingguru

^ No worries! xx
oh yeah...actually i remember the reddish orange suede one i just never saw the purple suede. Oh well...im sure another light purple will come out soon!


----------



## guccigal07

I can't see the pics


----------



## elfgirl

GAAAAAH. All that croc.


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, as always, thank you for the photos hun!!

*roussel*, I'm with you on that one..the blue suede madame butterfly pumps..that color is gorgeous!! And the purple python simples...Oo ra ra..


----------



## laurayuki

OMG python!!! spring colors!!! Must. re. sist.....@_@


----------



## compulsive

The nude acid python claudia


----------



## mal

thank you, *Elise*!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Wowwowowowowow!! Thanks *Elise* for the photos.  Damn this just made my decision even harder arrghhh.


----------



## clothingguru

thank you so much elise!!!!!


----------



## daniigo

When will the Lady Peeps be available?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they are available


----------



## vuittonamour

omg white croc yolanda  if this shoe came in another "skin" i'd have to have, i just can't swing the croc price tag. but must. have. white. yolanda. or feticha. ugh.


----------



## ochie

are the lady peep spike and alti spike out already?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ochie said:


> are the lady peep spike and alti spike out already?


 
not yet!


----------



## iloveredsoles

How much are the madame butterfly booty's?? :ninja:


----------



## guccigal07

I am down for the lady peep spike but I have the VP in spike....do you guys think having both is too much?


----------



## alyssa08

gucci^^ I know some people would say no, but I say yes. they're both a peeptoe. why don't you get the lady peep in a fun color?


----------



## erinmiyu

alyssa08 said:


> gucci^^ I know some people would say no, but I say yes. they're both a peeptoe. why don't you get the lady peep in a fun color?


i agree. two spiked peep toes seems too much for me. maybe the altispike?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

iloveredsoles said:


> how much are the madame butterfly booty's?? :ninja:


 
iirc $1195


----------



## iloveredsoles

Thx Naked! I neeeeeeed them


----------



## elfgirl

ochie said:


> are the lady peep spike and alti spike out already?



The official launch of the Winter 2010 collection is June 14th (at 8pm, Paris time, according to the website), so maybe they'll hit the boutiques around then.  I'm _dying _with all this waiting. :tumbleweed:


----------



## iloveredsoles

*Naked*, do you have any idea on the sizing for the miss butterfly booty? I'm a 6 in greissimo's (6 is my tts for CL's) and a 5.5 in Bianca...

Do you think a 6 would work?

Anyone know where (and if) they are available yet? St honore maybe??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

iloveredsoles said:


> *Naked*, do you have any idea on the sizing for the miss butterfly booty? I'm a 6 in greissimo's (6 is my tts for CL's) and a 5.5 in Bianca...
> 
> Do you think a 6 would work?
> 
> Anyone know where (and if) they are available yet? St honore maybe??


 
I wore a 39 in the MBB, same as my Greissimo size.

They are available at the SCP boutique and probably others (Horatio maybe?)


----------



## iloveredsoles

Thx for the info Naked!!


----------



## samhainophobia

I've never cared for croc, but that black croc Fifi is HOT.


----------



## tivogirl

Elise499 said:


>



That back shoe... is that the Medievo Python in HP?!


----------



## CMP86

tivogirl said:


> That back shoe... is that the Medievo Python in HP?!


 
I actually think its an altadama.


----------



## tivogirl

^ good enough! A double platform works just as well for me


----------



## guccigal07

no ADs have an additional platform that you can see


----------



## tivogirl

That's why I originally thought HP, *guccigal*, but the those shoes are so dark in the pic it's hard to tell. It really could be either one!


----------



## guccigal07

the black looks like AD but not the yellow one


----------



## tivogirl

^ Yep, I was asking about the back pair.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Looks like ad to me as well


----------



## melialuvs2shop

if only the red wasn't ponyhair


----------



## sassyphoenix

*melialuvs2shop* - Those caught my eyes too.  I can't get enough of leopard pony!!






I rarely wear flat boots but loving these red patent shoes.  Yikes, already imagining outfits and summer just started!!


----------



## Emily HC

*Does anyone know who's carrying the TSAR? TIA!!!*


----------



## clothingguru

^ Net-A-Porter is getting them -so far all i know.

*Im LOVING the TSAR in white! *Ill be getting it for sure! I just love my black frutti frutti's i need another pair!

and OMG that price sounds too good to be true for STRASSed heel? Only $1380.00!!!!!! ???? IS this true?!!!!! 

*And im loving the black EGOUTINA boots!!!! *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG the Tsar in white and black are killing me!!! Does anyone know who will get it in black?


----------



## carlinha

*julie* thanks for the pics


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> ^ Net-A-Porter is getting them -so far all i know.
> 
> *Im LOVING the TSAR in white! *Ill be getting it for sure! I just love my black frutti frutti's i need another pair!
> 
> and OMG that price sounds too good to be true for STRASSed heel? Only $1380.00!!!!!! ???? IS this true?!!!!!


 
I know!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt that crazy????!!!  i want them in black this time since I have white FFs.


----------



## Emily HC

*Thanks for the reply!!! but as far as i know, Net-a-porter usually only carry size 35 +....I probably will need a 34.5!!!!
What about NM? are they getting them? $1380 really sounds not bad!!!!!*



clothingguru said:


> ^ Net-A-Porter is getting them -so far all i know.
> 
> *Im LOVING the TSAR in white! *Ill be getting it for sure! I just love my black frutti frutti's i need another pair!
> 
> and OMG that price sounds too good to be true for STRASSed heel? Only $1380.00!!!!!! ???? IS this true?!!!!!
> 
> *And im loving the black EGOUTINA boots!!!! *


----------



## clothingguru

*Magdalena* said:


> I know!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt that crazy????!!!  i want them in black this time since I have white FFs.



Its a little TOO crazy ...seeing as our Frutti Frutti's were $1900.00 at NM ??? I got mine from Rheana so i paid $1450 but thats even more than theses with STrass???? IM SO CONFUSED?!!! And so excited at the same time!


----------



## clothingguru

Emily HC said:


> *Thanks for the reply!!! but as far as i know, Net-a-porter usually only carry size 35 +....I probably will need a 34.5!!!!
> What about NM? are they getting them? $1380 really sounds not bad!!!!!*



Im sure NM or BG will be getting them. They got the Frutti Frutti's from last season in. And i know that some of the boutiques will be getting them just not 100% sure which ones yet. So there is hope for your tiny feet  lol!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

I couldn't believe how cheap the tsars are too! *Rebekah*, cant wait to see you get them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I need the Tsar in black! If anyone finds out who will be getting them please let me know!


----------



## clothingguru

THANKS *GINA*! I know its crazy how cheap they are but hey...Who's complaining? lol!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG did you girls see the Teal Suede Biancas???


----------



## lolitablue

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG did you girls see the Teal Suede Biancas???


 
I did!! Lovely!!! Not sure that I will get them since I am afraid of damaging suede but Wow!! The color...!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*deznyr*, I was thinking the exact same thing. WOWWIEEE, that color is simply divine!


----------



## PANda_USC

so sad..they didn't have the teal suede biancas in my size at Jeffreys....


----------



## clothingguru

I just talked to Miami Boutique and the store manager said that the *TSAR pump in both black and white is going to be $2595.00*

I have a feeling that the $1385.00 from NAP is too good to be true


----------



## elfgirl

^^ Or is the GBP price.


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> so sad..they didn't have the teal suede biancas in my size at Jeffreys....



They only had one size left.  HOWEVER! The SA said that they will order another size run if they get enough people willing to preorder.


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> ^^ Or is the GBP price.



OOOH you may be right! 

Darn. lol. I would love if they were $1380 US!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, eheheh, I'm on that list, LOL. Let's band together to make it happen!!!! Teal suede biancas for everyone!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> I just talked to Miami Boutique and the store manager said that the *TSAR pump in both black and white is going to be $2595.00*
> 
> I have a feeling that the $1385.00 from NAP is too good to be true


 
BOOOOOO well there goes that one for me


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, eheheh, I'm on that list, LOL. Let's band together to make it happen!!!! Teal suede biancas for everyone!!


 
I'll join this list too!!!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> BOOOOOO well there goes that one for me



Ya it might ban it for me too. Except i dont really want a lot of fall ones so maybe this will be my ONE? besides the Escandria  we shall see...not sure if i wanna pay that for just the heel strassed? I got my fire opals for that and they are all strass. eek.


----------



## gymangel812

my bf has just informed me after seeing emma watson in them here:


that the madame butterfly booties are the sexiest shoes he's ever seen.... so how much are they (in black) and where can I find them? i assume the ones in the pic are black kid?


----------



## PANda_USC

*gymangel*, south coast plaza boutique has em!


----------



## CMP86

gymangel812 said:


> my bf has just informed me after seeing emma watson in them here:
> View attachment 1120609
> 
> that the madame butterfly booties are the sexiest shoes he's ever seen.... so how much are they (in black) and where can I find them? i assume the ones in the pic are black kid?





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> iirc $1195



Here you go!


----------



## gymangel812

CMP86 said:


> Here you go!


gracias  some how i missed them when searching... 
anyone know the sizing on them??


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gym- *can we have your DB talk to my DH so that I can get a pair too?


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *gym- *can we have your DB talk to my DH so that I can get a pair too?


 
LOL!!! and mine too, please. There is going to be a lot of talking, it may do the trick to talk to him while eating and ESPN...........


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sobe2009 said:


> LOL!!! and mine too, please. There is going to be a lot of talking, it may do the trick to talk to him while eating and ESPN...........


 
definitely while eating for mine, once the food coma kicks in I could get anything 

Sobe love, go look at the http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...girls-non-cl-indulgences-and-buys-570925.html
then please yell at me and tell me to promptly cancel the order


----------



## Emily HC

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> BOOOOOO well there goes that one for me



*I second that!!!!! Been calling around CL boutiques today but no one could check the system for me because they started the sales today... the system was sort of crazy or something....as least that's what SCP told me
...on well...
I am torn here....should I get the tsar or Kelly jumping boots????!!!!!!!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*gymangel*, I remember asking my good friend *cckl*, and she said that they ran TTS I believe.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Hi ladies

I post these picture over here in case anyone wanna see them other than stock photos. Please excuse a messy background.


----------



## PANda_USC

*biggirl*, ::drools:: so cute!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> gracias  some how i missed them when searching...
> anyone know the sizing on them??


 
I wore my old VP size. 39


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I wore my old VP size. 39


 
Old VP size for me too.


----------



## gymangel812

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *gym- *can we have your DB talk to my DH so that I can get a pair too?


lol i'll try  tts then... to the ladies that tried them on, are they any harder to walk in than biancas? it sure would be nice to live somewhere i could try on things before buying... especially since they're not really returnable... anyone know if the dept stores are getting them? at least i could return if i bought them there...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gymangel812 said:


> my bf has just informed me after seeing emma watson in them here:
> View attachment 1120609
> 
> that the madame butterfly booties are the sexiest shoes he's ever seen.... so how much are they (in black) and where can I find them? i assume the ones in the pic are black kid?




Hello Gymangel 

I got them today and was very very unsure about them I felt that the bows were too thick but when my husband came home and I tried them on he really really really loves them  and he first would not admit he loved them because I really outdid myself this season and sold alot of my personal belongings for lots of pairs of CLs  but he asked how much they were and that gave it away I had to make him sware he didn't like them but he couldn't lie and admitted  he really loved them and I think it's because they have a ton of sex appeal to them  I will post modeling pics tomorrow so you can see. I purchased them from Horatio your best bet would be to email them 
horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr 
Amy is awesome they should be stocked with sizes because they just got their shipment in yesterday !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gymangel812 said:


> lol i'll try  tts then... to the ladies that tried them on, are they any harder to walk in than biancas? it sure would be nice to live somewhere i could try on things before buying... especially since they're not really returnable... anyone know if the dept stores are getting them? at least i could return if i bought them there...




they are the most comfortable CL's ever I think because its a boot it has alot of support on the ankle. I own 7 pairs of Biancas and those are so hard to walk in.


----------



## surlygirl

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, eheheh, I'm on that list, LOL. Let's band together to make it happen!!!! Teal suede biancas for everyone!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'll join this list too!!!


----------



## gymangel812

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hello Gymangel
> 
> I got them today and was very very unsure about them I felt that the bows were too thick but when my husband came home and I tried them on he really really really loves them  and he first would not admit he loved them because I really outdid myself this season and sold alot of my personal belongings for lots of pairs of CLs  but he asked how much they were and that gave it away I had to make him sware he didn't like them but he couldn't lie and admitted  he really loved them and I think it's because they have a ton of sex appeal to them  I will post modeling pics tomorrow so you can see. I purchased them from Horatio your best bet would be to email them
> horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Amy is awesome they should be stocked with sizes because they just got their shipment in yesterday !


ooh please post modeling pics! thanks so much for your help!


----------



## JetSetGo!

gymangel812 said:


> my bf has just informed me after seeing emma watson in them here:
> View attachment 1120609
> 
> that the madame butterfly booties are the sexiest shoes he's ever seen.... so how much are they (in black) and where can I find them? i assume the ones in the pic are black kid?



Barneys NYC has them. If you call, ask for Abby and tell her Juliet referred you. She's a sweetie.


----------



## Suzanelk

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> they are the most comfortable CL's ever I think because its a boot it has alot of support on the ankle. I own 7 pairs of Biancas and those are so hard to walk in.



Hey! Did they fit TTS for you as well? I am sure they look amazing


----------



## Suzanelk

.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Suzanelk said:


> Hey! Did they fit TTS for you as well? I am sure they look amazing




yes the were TTS size 39.5


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hmmmmm I just showed DH the Madame Butterfly booties and he said they are hot and then asked how much they are....I wonder what this can mean, if I actually bought them


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hmmmmm I just showed DH the Madame Butterfly booties and he said they are hot and then asked how much they are....I wonder what this can mean, if I actually bought them




YESSS!!! Get them!!! shoe twins so weird some of my girl friends don't want me to keep them :weird: but my hubby LOVES them and that's all that matters hmmmm


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I wish, but I just dont think I can right now


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I wish, but I just dont think I can right now


 
Kind of want to retract this comment, haven't stopped thinking about the Madame Butterfly Booties since yesterday. Does anyone know if and when any other department stores besides Barneys NYC will be getting them?


----------



## Star86doll

I can tell NAP will be getting madame butterfly booties!!!


----------



## elfgirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Kind of want to retract this comment, haven't stopped thinking about the Madame Butterfly Booties since yesterday. Does anyone know if and when any other department stores besides Barneys NYC will be getting them?



Yeah, they're kind of winning me over, too. Dammit.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Star- thanks for the info!  

Elf- ya a $1200 pair winning me over is soooo not a good thing!


----------



## guccigal07

I bought them on a weekend trip to NYC!I didn't think a thing over them until I put them on. THEY ARE COMFY!!!! I love them.

I think they are running a half size big.

I am normally a 38.5 in ADs VPs....etc.......and sometimes go down but I did 38 in these.....the SA told me she bought them her TTS and wished she had gone half size smaller

ALSO I bought black lady peeps and did 38 in them as well.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gucci- *are we going to see modeling shots soon? please!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok so sorry it took so long I'm gonna post the rest of the reveals on show your new cls now thread but here's the Madame Butterfly Booties I got them from Horatio I went True to my CL size 39.5 half size up from my regular US size which is 9 I have to tell yah this is my husbands FAVORITE pair of CL's I own


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^LOVE them! They look amazing on you!!!!!!! your hubby was right LOL....
I originally did not like them when they came out, but now as I see them more and more, they are definitely winning my heart over.  I think I'll be getting them especially since you mention they're so comfy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*adctd2onlnshpng -* STUNNIG


----------



## gymangel812

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok so sorry it took so long I'm gonna post the rest of the reveals on show your new cls now thread but here's the Madame Butterfly Booties I got them from Horatio I went True to my CL size 39.5 half size up from my regular US size which is 9 I have to tell yah this is my husbands FAVORITE pair of CL's I own


those look amazing!!! i'm still hunting for a pair...


----------



## DC-Cutie

BlondeBarbie said:


> Anybody know where the BIBI's will be available & the price?


 
I'd like to know this as well.  Any updates?

Thanks

I found out.  The colorway that Sandra Bullock wore will not be available, but other colorways will be in BH and Las Vegas.


----------



## karwood

*adctd2onlnshpng*, your MB booties look amazing on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

those MBB are amazing!!!


----------



## iheartloubies

my newest pair..im so pleased with them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Adctd- you just killed me.  They look amazing what am I going to do.  I need them now!


----------



## PANda_USC

*adctd A*, ahh, I love the madame butterfly booties!!! I'm glad your hubby loves them too, lol. They're a very cute style

*iheartloubies*, they're gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*iheartloubies,* I love the dorepis!!  Beautiful.
*addctd*-the butterflies are really fun!


----------



## dreachick2384

The mb booties are TDF! How would they look with skinny jeans tho? I never wear skirts!


----------



## carlinha

dreachick2384 said:


> The mb booties are TDF! How would they look with skinny jeans tho? I never wear skirts!



*drea*, i think they'd look awesome!  here's a pic of khloe in skinny black jeggings, i would imagine it would be the same effect


----------



## meaghan<3

Does anyone know if any department store got the Madame Butterfly Bootie??


----------



## carlinha

meaghan<3 said:


> Does anyone know if any department store got the Madame Butterfly Bootie??



barneys has them *meaghan*


----------



## meaghan<3

really?!  I just called NY and the SA told me that they only got the pump!  Do you happen to know which one?


----------



## carlinha

meaghan<3 said:


> really?!  I just called NY and the SA told me that they only got the pump!  Do you happen to know which one?



NYC!  are they idiots??!?!  i tried them on there 2 weekends ago.  and i have other TPF-ers to vouch for me!
(they also had the 150 pump in peacock and prune satin)


----------



## meaghan<3

I thought someone had mentioned that they had them!  Maybe I can try again and hopefully get a different SA!


----------



## karwood

meaghan<3 said:


> really?!  I just called NY and the SA told me that they only got the pump!  Do you happen to know which one?



They have them at the Barneys in NYC. I purchased a pair from there today, although Susan from the Barneys in Boston processed the order for me.


----------



## BellaShoes

Perhaps when you say 'bootie' the SA thought actually bootie?


----------



## BellaShoes

Wowza *adctd*! The MBB is fabulous on you!

*iheart*.... LOVE your new dorepis!


----------



## gymangel812

according to the SA i asked about the MBB, the only barney's getting them is beverly hills and madison ave. when I called BH, they haven't received the shipment yet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> They have them at the Barneys in NYC. I purchased a pair from there today, although Susan from the Barneys in Boston processed the order for me.


 
*karwood- *omg you got them?!!!!!! I need these so bad!


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone know what the "grey metal patent" looks like? The color in the picture from Miami has a lot of yellow to it. It doesn't look very grey at all.


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *karwood- *omg you got them?!!!!!! I need these so bad!


 
yes. I should be receiving them in the next few days.


----------



## sassyphoenix

The Madame Butterfly booties seem to be the hit for pre-fall.  Much like the multicolour Greissimo of last season.  Enjoy ladies, it's a fab shoe!!


----------



## brintee

What colors is the Bibi coming in?


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> What colors is the Bibi coming in?


 
According to the lookbook, it looks like they will be available in Black, nude, grey and brownish-red suede

Pic originally posted by *Clothingguro*


----------



## brintee

Thanks* kar*! That kind of looks like lavendar suede. Hmm wonder what it is...

And these will only be at BH adn LV?


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> Thanks* kar*! That kind of looks like lavendar suede. Hmm wonder what it is...
> 
> And these will only be at BH adn LV?


 
Some  have said light blue as well. I am hoping it is grey . I guess we won't know for certain  until we see the stock pics. I am not sure which boutique will carry this style.


----------



## brintee

^Thanks sweets!


----------



## elfgirl

^^ I believe that brownish-red is the same color as the Greissimo that Mount St. has as an exclusive for Fall.


----------



## elfgirl

I think these fall under the definition of "Too Much Going On".  (Although I'm just waiting for Rhianna to wear them, make them look stunning and prove me wrong. )


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh Carlinha you are making me want them more lol!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just an update ladies.   DH has been asking a lot of questions about the Madame Butterfly booties and my birthday is next Friday......don't want to get too excited but I hope!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just an update ladies.   DH has been asking a lot of questions about the Madame Butterfly booties and my birthday is next Friday......don't want to get too excited but I hope!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Has anyone tried on the big lips? Are they comfy? I'm kind of scared of the thin heel....


----------



## moshi_moshi

*panda* - i have no idea how those run but after *nerdy* said the heel snapped off her fifi (i know those two styles are probably really different) i would be really concerned about those because the heel is so thin


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi*, oYy, I saw nerdeh's poor heel...oh goodness this is quite depressing....I was looking at getting 4 pairs of fifis this Fall. I may need to re-evaluate some things...... my heart was so set on purple and red madame butterfly booties and canons but now I'm hearing the canons wont even be available? There's going to be nothing on my Fall list if this trend continues!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*Panda* - you might still be fine with the fifis.... maybe that was just out of the ordinary?  and that stinks about the MBB...the black is really cute though.

and not to get OT but did you get your purple birkin yet?


----------



## tivogirl

I hadn't heard about Nerdy - oh no! My Fifis have faired just fine and I'm certainly not gentle on shoes. I do avoid cracks as much as possible, but I don't baby them when I wear them. Hopefully it was just a defective pair!


----------



## aa12

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok so sorry it took so long I'm gonna post the rest of the reveals on show your new cls now thread but here's the Madame Butterfly Booties I got them from Horatio I went True to my CL size 39.5 half size up from my regular US size which is 9 I have to tell yah this is my husbands FAVORITE pair of CL's I own



I love these! Which store did you purchase them at and how much were they if you dont mind me asking?

Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Barneys has them, SCP, other boutiques. They are 1195


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

aa12 said:


> I love these! Which store did you purchase them at and how much were they if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Thank you!




Thank you everyone for your sweet comments 

I purchased them at Hortaio and they were $1195.00 their phone# 212-255-1910 

They are awesome over there


----------



## dukediva02

I am making my fall wish list. Anyone know the retail on these new fall loubies:

Misfit bootie
Bibi pump
Pigalili pump
Cloud Noed with spikes - I NEED THESE IN MY LIFE!!!!

thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

pigilili are roughly 3k


----------



## sassyphoenix

dukediva02 - The Misfit are available on LVR...http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G6N13&des=ACH&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=QkxBQ0s=&season=actual&seasProdID=52I

Don't know the price of the Cloud Noed with Spikes but it's available at SCP.

Has anyone seen the Gold Cosmo Ostrich in person?  I really wanted to like it but it just doesn't seem ostrichy enough. Texture is too smooth.


----------



## indypup

I am NOT a fan of these... at all.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=UkVE&season=actual&seasProdID=52I


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> They have them at the Barneys in NYC. I purchased a pair from there today, although Susan from the Barneys in Boston processed the order for me.



i saw the MBBs on display when I was there on monday.


----------



## dreachick2384

indypup said:


> I am NOT a fan of these... at all.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=UkVE&season=actual&seasProdID=52I


 
Well, they are different.


----------



## indypup

Very, very different.  I'm sure someone could really rock them, but that someone is not me!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

tivogirl said:


> I hadn't heard about Nerdy - oh no! My Fifis have faired just fine and I'm certainly not gentle on shoes. I do avoid cracks as much as possible, but I don't baby them when I wear them. Hopefully it was just a defective pair!



hi ladies!! yes- my fifi 85 heel snapped off entirely!!! I was walking indoors thankfully and it literally folded under and broke off. I got the Fifis despite warnings from Horatio about several women here bringing in broken fifis.  The heel is so thin and not secured well.  I was devastated because they were seriously the most comfortable shoe ive ever worn.  This was only my 3rd time wearing them and I had only worn them outdoors once.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## indypup

That is just painful.


----------



## tivogirl

OUCH! OMG I'm going to be more careful when I wear mine now! I agree about comfort - they are awesome and mine are 100s. I've definitely worn them more than three times and plenty of trips outside without incident (knock wood). 

Does Louboutin guarantee their shoes at all or are you just stuck with a broken pair?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

tivogirl said:


> OUCH! OMG I'm going to be more careful when I wear mine now! I agree about comfort - they are awesome and mine are 100s. I've definitely worn them more than three times and plenty of trips outside without incident (knock wood).
> 
> Does Louboutin guarantee their shoes at all or are you just stuck with a broken pair?



The boutiques have been more than helpful with the broken fifis and most everything else in terms of major repairs like this- BUT to be honest given the FiFis propensity to break, I think i'm going to retire them rather than risk another break.  I'll post more pics later but basically, the metal part only goes into the shoe upper about 1/4 inch and all that binds the heel to shoe is something that looks/feels like plaster.  If it were wider or screwed in perhaps it would have stayed.


----------



## tivogirl

Scary!


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi*, not yet!! ETA=sometime this month, lol. Quit rushing me woman! JK! You know I'll post it in the non-CL indulgences thread the day it arrives, .

*tivo*, thank you for the reassurance! I am looking forward to the aqua, dark blue, lace, and volcano strass fifis, ^_^. :: panda waits patiently for them to arrive in boutiques::


----------



## surlygirl

I was looking forward to the Canon, too, *Panda*. there are a lot of peep toe booties this fall, and that was the one I was really interested in seeing.

I like the Misfit, too, and the Jem ... can't wait to see what they look like in person!

*Nerdy *- so sorry to hear about your heel breaking. Glad that the boutique is taking care of it for you.


----------



## strsusc

New in from SCP...


----------



## strsusc




----------



## strsusc




----------



## strsusc

why do I have a feeling those VP are going to get me to my first skin purchase...


----------



## PANda_USC

hmm...I remember my SA mentioning those altis with twig/veined platform and heel(comes in green tea color and ultra bright purple suede)...I don't know how to feel about them..


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

^^ i'm kind of loving them. a lot. eeek!!!


----------



## fashionistamum

hi everyone, i'm a newbie here, can pls help me,,,i'm looking for some online shop that sell authentic bags. because there are soo many online shops that sells designer bags but i don't know which to trust. plsssss. thanks


----------



## carlinha

strsusc said:


> why do I have a feeling those VP are going to get me to my first skin purchase...



sigh, i'm a bit disappointed with the bronze cosmo ostrich VP  ... i love the ostrich leg better than this bumpy/textured skin... and it doesn't seem worth it to me for $2195


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ^^ i'm kind of loving them. a lot. eeek!!!



i LOVE THEM TOO *NERDY*!!!!!!   get them please so i can live vicariously through you!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carlinha said:


> i LOVE THEM TOO *NERDY*!!!!!!   get them please so i can live vicariously through you!!!!



lol!!! no! i must stick to my list! ahhh!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> lol!!! no! i must stick to my list! ahhh!



and what's in this list??!?!?!


----------



## gymangel812

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
what is the style name of these? they're gorgeous and unique!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG Nerdy! I cant believe it! Glad to hear the boutique is helpful with the sitchy


----------



## alyssa08

is it just the angle of the pics or do the new VPs seem to have a shorter toe? the VPs from miami in the fall/winter ref thread look off, as well as these ostrich ones.


----------



## elfgirl

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ^^ i'm kind of loving them. a lot. eeek!!!




I kind of love them, too.  But they're definitely a shoe I'd have to have  something in mind to wear with.  I don't think I could justify getting  them otherwise.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

alyssa08 said:


> is it just the angle of the pics or do the new VPs seem to have a shorter toe? the VPs from miami in the fall/winter ref thread look off, as well as these ostrich ones.



hi i thought the same thing and it turns out to be the angle of the pics. but i think that the past couple seasons have had some fuller cute VPs.  I noticed that my studded VPs are cut differently that the mimosa vps...weird


----------



## sassyphoenix

carlinha said:


> sigh, i'm a bit disappointed with the bronze cosmo ostrich VP  ... i love the ostrich leg better than this bumpy/textured skin... and it doesn't seem worth it to me for $2195



*carlinha* - I totally agree.  The texture is just too smooth for my liking.  I really wanted a gold exotic, so I'm super disappointed.

*gymangel812* - Those are the Cosmo Ostrich VPs.

Those.purple.Alti.160.will.be.mine!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Purple what material? Suede?


----------



## DC-Cutie

moshi_moshi said:


> *panda* - i have no idea how those run but after *nerdy* said the heel snapped off her fifi (i know those two styles are probably really different) i would be really concerned about those because the heel is so thin


 
some people also had heels snap off the Twistochat - which is similar heel..


----------



## sassyphoenix

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^Purple what material? Suede?



Yes, it will be an ultra violet velour!!  I love this platform but the tea green is just blah.


----------



## dreachick2384

Yeah, got pics of the green tea. Ehh. Is SCP getting the purple alti as well?


----------



## sassyphoenix

dreachick2384 said:


> Yeah, got pics of the green tea. Ehh. Is SCP getting the purple alti as well?



Yes indeed!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Ooohhhh purty!


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> OMG Nerdy! I cant believe it! Glad to hear the boutique is helpful with the sitchy


 
What is a "sitchy"?


----------



## compulsive

^ I'm guessing situation?


----------



## PANda_USC

^*karwood*, LOLOL, I guessed the same thing as *Compulsive*. Lol. I feel so old not understanding younger people's jargon, >_<.


----------



## karwood

REALLY?!?! Geeeez!  Here I was thinking it was either a part or piece of a shoe.


----------



## PANda_USC

Madison has a lot of new arrivals, but these were the most notable in my opinion!

Clou Noueds in Nude

Ronfifi Supras!!!


----------



## guccigal07

I just bought the ronfifi supras last weekend. They are SOOOO comfy


----------



## guccigal07

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> The boutiques have been more than helpful with the broken fifis and most everything else in terms of major repairs like this- BUT to be honest given the FiFis propensity to break, I think i'm going to retire them rather than risk another break.  I'll post more pics later but basically, the metal part only goes into the shoe upper about 1/4 inch and all that binds the heel to shoe is something that looks/feels like plaster.  If it were wider or screwed in perhaps it would have stayed.



thanks for the update. I think this will keep me away from buying the fifi volcano....too expensive to have this happen!


----------



## babysweetums

anyone know the name of the boots right under the green suede altis on page 169? thanks!!


----------



## Nico3327

^ Hover your cursor over the pic and it shows you the file name.  They are called Armony.


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, I agree. * bleep* I'm so conflicted about the fifis..oy...If the heel just snaps off..and I paid $3K+ for the shoe, I'm going to be a very upset Panda. It doesn't help that I am a klutz..-__-


----------



## guccigal07

Panda I know...I would be livid....so I am re-thinking this.


----------



## babysweetums

duhhh =) thanks nico!!


----------



## Nico3327




----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> What is a "sitchy"?



Situation. (My shortened version of it lol)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

babysweetums said:


> duhhh =) thanks nico!!



the tall boots are ronfifi supras. good lord i want them! is that the same heel though....it makes me scared!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PANda_USC said:


> *gucci*, I agree. * bleep* I'm so conflicted about the fifis..oy...If the heel just snaps off..and I paid $3K+ for the shoe, I'm going to be a very upset Panda. It doesn't help that I am a klutz..-__-



seriously! and mine was the 85mm! i know that it happened to at least 5 fifis sold at the boutiques here.  I would hope that since they're aware of it, that maybe they're reinforcing the future models or perhaps even those that have already been produced ?!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> ^*karwood*, LOLOL, I guessed the same thing as *Compulsive*. Lol. I feel so old not understanding younger people's jargon, >_<.



.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

YAY!!! grey metal VPs en route to nerdy!!! So excited!!! to think i almost did and SO in this color and it's part of fall/winter! eeek!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> YAY!!! grey metal VPs en route to nerdy!!! So excited!!! to think i almost did and SO in this color and it's part of fall/winter! eeek!


 
what ever happened to your SO?


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdeh L*, gahh, you're so lucky hun!! P.S: hope you got some chocolates..and if you'd be so kind as to share with a hungry panda, heh heh heh.

Does that mean no dark blue strass fifis? I know we were on this trek for them together!


----------



## authenticplease

Just got word from my NM SA he received metallic snake Bananas  in today!  he promises photos tomorrow


----------



## clothingguru

yAY!! cant wait authentic!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> what ever happened to your SO?



I am finally in a place (ie over my anger) where I'll address this!! My original SO was apparently cancelled, or never put through- no one really knows.  The 2nd SO that I submitted via email and got confirmation for was also never put through.  I found out about 5 wks ago.

The silver lining in this is that both SOs including the my 3 backup combos in case atelier did not approve would have been disappointing!! Why? Well, my SO color choices were: grey metal (darker), grey metal (lighter) and purple patent!!! Can you imagine how i would haver felt paying more than retail for styles/colors that are actually part of fall/winter 2010!  Not to mention the Clichy is back this year so double ow!  I guess everything works out for the best right??  Shortly after the SO i found the light grey metal bianca and the light grey metal simple 85 from Paris- and now the light grey metal VP! 

My form was there, in the SO book, so I'm not quite sure how it happened. Oh well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I am finally in a place (ie over my anger) where I'll address this!! My original SO was apparently cancelled, or never put through- no one really knows. The 2nd SO that I submitted via email and got confirmation for was also never put through. I found out about 5 wks ago.
> 
> The silver lining in this is that both SOs including the my 3 backup combos in case atelier did not approve would have been disappointing!! Why? Well, my SO color choices were: grey metal (darker), grey metal (lighter) and purple patent!!! Can you imagine how i would haver felt paying more than retail for styles/colors that are actually part of fall/winter 2010! Not to mention the Clichy is back this year so double ow! I guess everything works out for the best right?? Shortly after the SO i found the light grey metal bianca and the light grey metal simple 85 from Paris- and now the light grey metal VP!
> 
> My form was there, in the SO book, so I'm not quite sure how it happened. Oh well.


 
Good lord! What a nightmare! I guess it happened for a reason though. I would have been upset if I paid for a SO that ended up coming out.

I don't understand how this happens to people though?! Ugh.


----------



## elfgirl

Since the OP never answered in the _Show Us..._ thread, are these the same Biancas available on the NM website?  The NM pic has brown tones to it that I don't see in the pic below at all.  Has anyone seen them in person?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ yes the ones on the NM site and those are one in the same.


----------



## guccigal07

yep those are it! I preordered them and have them now....going to return bc I bought the banana instead!


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ yes the ones on the NM site and those are one in the same.



Thanks, *Naked*!


----------



## elfgirl

guccigal07 said:


> yep those are it! I preordered them and have them now....going to return bc I bought the banana instead!



Are they more brownish (like the NM pic) in person?


----------



## guccigal07

no they are shades of grey....with white mixed in and the silver design


----------



## elfgirl

guccigal07 said:


> no they are shades of grey....with white mixed in and the silver design



Thank you, *guccigal*! Arg! I was hoping the NM pic was more accurate so I wouldn't want them. 

Is this skin only available in Biancas?  I love Biancas, just not on me.


----------



## guccigal07

Banana.....look up my thread...I just got them. hot hot hot!


----------



## elfgirl

guccigal07 said:


> Banana.....look up my thread...I just got them. hot hot hot!



Thank you! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## guccigal07

thank you. They are truly amazing...I would DEF get them


----------



## calisnoopy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ Barneys has them, SCP, other boutiques. They are 1195


 
does anyone know if Saks or NM or Nordies will have the Madame Butterfly booties?

(i think someone else also said they will only come in black leather nationwide in boutiques,dept stores and overseas...no colors at all or suede in the MB booties, right?)


----------



## Miss T

elfgirl said:


> Since the OP never answered in the _Show Us..._ thread, are these the same Biancas available on the NM website?  The NM pic has brown tones to it that I don't see in the pic below at all.  Has anyone seen them in person?




*Elfgirl*, I did answer over in the other thread, but my post may have gotten swept away quickly with other replies and whatnot. Here is what I had said: 

For those who asked, yes these are the ones from NM. I pre-ordered a few weeks ago, and received them yesterday. Although I loved them in the stock picture, they look SO much better in person. If you look at the ones on the website, you can see those splashes of white, but in person those are like mirrored silver. So, those silver parts are really the only shiny parts. I know they look really shiny in that third picture, but that is just the silver catching the flash. It's not like a patent/metallic sheen on the whole shoe. Hope that helps some of you!


Sorry, didn't want you to think I was ignoring you!


----------



## karwood

calisnoopy said:


> does anyone know if Saks or NM or Nordies will have the Madame Butterfly booties?
> 
> (i think someone else also said they will only come in black leather nationwide in boutiques,dept stores and overseas...no colors at all or suede in the MB booties, right?)


 
As of right now, only the boutiques and Barneys in NYC and BH will carry the MBB. The MBB will ONLY be available in the black nappa leather. The suedes ones were exclusive for the Marchesa runway show. I received confirmations several weeks ago from Christian Louboutin's Customer Service office in Paris and also  a response from Christian Louboutin on his Facebook:

Me: "I absolutely love the Madame Butterfly booties! However, will the Madame Butterfly booties  be available in black, purple or red suede , as seen in the pictures of the Marchesa runway show? I have only seen them in black nappa leather in the boutiques. 

Thank you in advance!"

Christian Louboutin: Hello ****,They'll only be available in black nappa leather, the other colors were just for the runway ! http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#"


----------



## elfgirl

Miss T said:


> *Elfgirl*, I did answer over in the other thread, but my post may have gotten swept away quickly with other replies and whatnot. Here is what I had said:
> 
> For those who asked, yes these are the ones from NM. I pre-ordered a few weeks ago, and received them yesterday. Although I loved them in the stock picture, they look SO much better in person. If you look at the ones on the website, you can see those splashes of white, but in person those are like mirrored silver. So, those silver parts are really the only shiny parts. I know they look really shiny in that third picture, but that is just the silver catching the flash. It's not like a patent/metallic sheen on the whole shoe. Hope that helps some of you!
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't want you to think I was ignoring you!



No worries! Your first post was 15 pages into me trying to catch up, so it's entirely possible I missed it because I was rushing. :shame:

Thank you for posting such great pics of them!  I never would have looked twice at them based on the NM pic (and the Miami pic makes them look like they have pink thanks to reflection), but now I'm kind of in love with the Rocca python.   If it was available in VP, HP or AD I'd be so tempted to buy them now, despite my ban.


----------



## Miss T

^^ Even though I liked them initially based on the NM pic, I can definitely see how people are not WOWed by them based on that pic. When I saw them in person though it was like holy sh*! (in a good way) because I was just so shocked at how different (also in a good way) they look in person. Hopefully they'll come out in another style that suits you, because the skin really is so amazing.


----------



## indypup

Sigh.  Maybe one day we'll get lucky and one of us will score the suede MBB off Ebay.


----------



## PANda_USC

^darn straight!! Oyyy, that would be amazing!!


----------



## tigerkitty

I would really love to have a pair of giltter CL but I guess I'm too late as the sale has begun for a while and it's gonna be tough to find my size and the style I like. Anyone knows if they are still making glitter in the new season? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Missrocks

Anyone know if the *Prorata *will be available in the gray *flannel*? This style looks like such a comfy everyday shoe!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

Hopefully this is the right place for this question, but is it true that the Clichy is coming back?  Will it be part of the Winter collection?  I'm hoping for the Clichy 120 in black patent - thoughts?  Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Clichy 120 is not coming back, only the Clichy 100.


----------



## hitchedinloubs

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ Clichy 120 is not coming back, only the Clichy 100.


Thanks *naked*!  Do you know when/where it's coming out, price, etc.?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hitchedinloubs said:


> Thanks *naked*! Do you know when/where it's coming out, price, etc.?


 
Mount St has some I think. I don't know the price. I don't have an interest in Clichy 100


----------



## PANda_USC

New Style for those who love exotics. Peacock python very prives! These shoes are available at CL Las Vegas right now.  The color is really not like peacock at all. It's a dark, grayish color with some slight green highlights.


----------



## guccigal07

looks beautiful in pics!


----------



## creditcardfire

Has anyone seen/tried on/bought that Armory boot in person? I'm loving it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

hitchedinloubs said:


> Hopefully this is the right place for this question, but is it true that the Clichy is coming back?  Will it be part of the Winter collection?  I'm hoping for the Clichy 120 in black patent - thoughts?  Thank you!



Not the 120s, but did you see this?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/anyone-after-clichy-100-or-140-a-596254.html


----------



## sobe2009

The new collection is up on the website 
http://www.christianlouboutin.com


----------



## jancedtif

Are the Clownitas really $965?! :weird: It so, anyone know why?


----------



## moshi_moshi

grrr wish i could get flash on my comp at work


----------



## elfgirl

sobe2009 said:


> The new collection is up on the website
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com



It's not up in the traditional format yet, just a large flash page where you can click on some of the shoes and bags floating by.   Not all of the styles from F/W are shown.  However, if you click on Total Madness, they have put up the three Fall/Winter "mad" styles there: Amber (the style Taylor Swift was wearing), Bridget's Back, and Margot.


----------



## hya_been

*Moshi* hopefully these pics'll tide you over, these are the only flats I saw other than some loafers that looked similar to B/W Greissimos, but with spikes.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*hya* - AHHHHHHHHHH... the blue strass ballerinas are   thanks for the eye candy


----------



## PANda_USC

^OyyY...I wanted strass flats so bad *moshi* but the stones felt off my Love strass flats so now I'm extra afraid of flats with strass, O_O. I wasn't even rough with them...


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ i had two crystals fall off my dorado piggies and i didnt even wear them out yet!


----------



## PANda_USC

^GAH, that is so upsetting!!!! I haven't had that happen yet to mine and I've worn them out once..but still..rhinestones falling off before you even wore them!?!?!?

::waves hi to the lovely *magdalena*:: My fashionista twinny, lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh jeez.... that's terrible... sorry to hear *panda* & *mags*.  i am very rough on my flats so i am not even going to consider them now.  

that's really a shame about the love flats since i really liked the black satin strass combo....


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi*, yah..part of my "e" in the word "love" is missing from the flats..it looks awful, >_<


----------



## sassyphoenix

Oh no...the Margot is growing on me.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG that website is giving me a massive headache!! Is anyone else not doing well w/it??


----------



## laurayuki

^ i completely agree. what happened to regular scrolling? i mean it's like catching a flying fish or bird or flying disc.. why can't they organize it in a normal way??


----------



## carlinha

i HATE the new layout.... it's making me dizzy :girlwhack:


----------



## PyAri

madamelizaking said:


> OMG that website is giving me a massive headache!! Is anyone else not doing well w/it??


My head is spinning.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*The new Layout is an Absolute Headache  
Help *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

The website layout is so annoying. 

In other news, I tried the Madame Butterfly booties today at Barneys BH. So amazing, I wanted to run out of the store in them lol.


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> In other news, I tried the Madame Butterfly booties today at Barneys BH. So amazing, I wanted to run out of the store in them lol.


:lolots::lolots:

so..... DID YOU?!?!??!?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> so..... DID YOU?!?!??!?!


 
My birthday is in 4 days, still hoping DH got them for me. If not, I'm going to go get them myself


----------



## ChenChen

^*A*, you *need* these!!  *Pr1nc355 *and I tried them on and they're TDF!  The SA said the BH store is already out of the 37.5 and 38 sizes!


----------



## Learned HandBag

I'm hoping the layout won't stick!  and there's no way to see the different colors.

Did anyone find a pair they loved? I didn't find one yet...but then again it was really hard to tell!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *The new Layout is an Absolute Headache
> Help *


----------



## carlinha

Learned HandBag said:


> I'm hoping the layout won't stick!  and there's no way to see the different colors.
> 
> Did anyone find a pair they loved? I didn't find one yet...but then again it was really hard to tell!



*learned handbag*, none of the styles are new to most of us... they've been posted already in one form or another, from the print ads and the lookbook.  check out this thread for better (non-moving) pics

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html


----------



## hitchedinloubs

JetSetGo! said:


> Not the 120s, but did you see this?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/anyone-after-clichy-100-or-140-a-596254.html


I did see, thank you so much!  But I was hoping for them to come back in the 120 - I wish either I was shorter or DF was a bit taller


----------



## karwood

Hi Ladies,

I had posted a week ago that the Canon booties would probably not be available because they were runway exclusive. *Carla* responded that my post was incorrect. I am VERY happy to say she is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!!! I just received this confirmation from Msr. CL on his FB:

*"Yes the CANON style will be available in our boutiques, in Black w/ gold dots, Nude, and Blue w/ red dots!"*

Woohooo!


----------



## LavenderIce

Saw them in the lookbook.  They'll also be at Barneys!  



karwood said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had posted a week agothat the Canon booties would probably not be available because they were runway exclusive. *Carla* responded that my post was incorrect. I am VERY happy to say she is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!!! I just received this confirmation from Msr. CL on his FB:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Yes the CANON style will be available in our boutiques, in Black w/ gold dots, Nude, and Blue w/ red dots!"*


----------



## brintee

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## carlinha

the black/gold looks AMAZING!!!  can't wait!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> the black/gold looks AMAZING!!! can't wait!


 
Me too!


----------



## guccigal07

do I need the Clou Noeud?

I hated them at first but now I think I love


----------



## carlinha

guccigal07 said:


> do I need the Clou Noeud?
> 
> I hated them at first but now I think I love



i'm still not in love with them *GG*... but it's really up to you!


----------



## indypup

^Neither am I... I just don't get that shoe.  I hate the studs/bow combo.  If you love them GG, you should get them regardless of what we think!


----------



## guccigal07

Well I didn't like it either but seeing the action shots of the celebs...they are really cool.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> i'm still not in love with them *GG*... but it's really up to you!


 
Personally, I don't like them, but that is my opinion. Also, I always steer away from slingbacks. If you love them, then go for it!


----------



## roussel

wow i love those peacock python vps that panda posted!  i may have to try these on in Vegas in July.


----------



## guccigal07

I will be in Vegas in July too and will sneak a peak!!!


----------



## jeNYC

does anyone know how much is the Canon going to be?  thanks


----------



## PANda_USC

^ehehe..I'm not sure but I'd imagine $1200-$1300?


----------



## madamelizaking

Canon is $1295


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Liza*~do you know if it's 140 or 150 heel?  thanks


----------



## carlinha

*Magdalena* said:


> *Liza*~do you know if it's 140 or 150 heel?  thanks



not *liza* but
140 i believe


----------



## PANda_USC

I'm feeling the nude canons, :: drools::


----------



## madamelizaking

140 for sure .


----------



## Emily HC

madamelizaking said:


> Canon is $1295



*Is Canon= Canonita? My SA showed me NM's lookbook a month ago and the price of Canonita was ard USD975ish, less than a 1000 before tax I think.*


----------



## carlinha

Emily HC said:


> *Is Canon= Canonita? My SA showed me NM's lookbook a month ago and the price of Canonita was ard USD975ish, less than a 1000 before tax I think.*



no canonita is the platform-less version.... canon has a platform


----------



## Emily HC

carlinha said:


> no canonita is the platform-less version.... canon has a platform



*ic...... Thanks for the clarification!! then I may need to call her to cancel my pre-order!!!!*


----------



## LornaLou

Finally my pre-order shoes are in the mail  They should be here by Friday, I can't wait to reveal them to you all this week  I don't like the new layout on the CL site either, it's a mess.


----------



## Emily HC

*


sassyphoenix said:



			Oh no...the Margot is growing on me.
		
Click to expand...


SAME HERE!!! does anyone how much is it?*


----------



## cfellis522

I went and tried on the black kid leather and the black suede Gazolina boots today at Horatio.  *SIGH*  I just need to convince DH before we leave tomorrow that I need them!    Loved the fit.  More like wearing leggings similar to last years Monique.  These are WAY more comfortable and with the small side zipper, easier to put on.  They fit pretty true to size.  

Cara


----------



## *Magdalena*

Emily HC said:


> *SAME HERE!!! does anyone how much is it?*


 
$2495, I believe


----------



## *Magdalena*

carlinha said:


> not *liza* but
> 140 i believe


 
 indeed!  thanks!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Ladies, Anyone has a news About the ALTI-SPIKES Pump?*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hi ladies! i got the 'grey metal' VP from Miami yesterday and wanted to share pictures because it's a 3rd variation on 'grey metal'   
It seems to switch from light grey to more taupe depending on the light- i love it!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

The left toe is the new grey metal VP, the middle is light grey metal and the right is the darker grey metal (same as the Ron Rons sold at Saks last year)


----------



## Shainerocks

I love your new pair, Nerdy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karwood

nm


----------



## brintee

Lovvvve that colour *nerdy*!!

Do any of the Europe Boutiques have them??


----------



## clothingguru

*Nerdy:* They are beauties! Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdeh L*, dearest boo, those are gorgeous! A perfect shoe for any occasion. I love how it changes from grey to taupe...much like one of my fave Hermes colors, gris tourterelle! MUAHAHAH


----------



## alyssa08

nerdy, those are so stunning!


----------



## elfgirl

I didn't like the version of the Armony boot that the department stores have, but I have to say I do like it with the velvet cuff instead. Dammit.


----------



## clothingguru

I kinda think im liking the 
PRAIA from fall winter 2010 in black and cuoio. But not sure.
I would really Like to see them on first to see what they look like!


----------



## elfgirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Ladies, Anyone has a news About the ALTI-SPIKES Pump?*



I haven't heard anything, however I suspect that it won't be released until the opening of the Dallas boutique.  Dallas will be carrying an exclusive version of the Altispike and IMO it makes sense that they'd hold the style until the exclusive version is available.  

That's totally my opinion, though, so it could still show up any day now!


----------



## regeens

Thanks for the comparison photo *Nerdy*. I'm really liking this new shade of grey.


----------



## alyssa08

luisaviaroma has clichy 100 in black and nude!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

elfgirl said:


> I haven't heard anything, however I suspect that it won't be released until the opening of the Dallas boutique. Dallas will be carrying an exclusive version of the Altispike and IMO it makes sense that they'd hold the style until the exclusive version is available.
> 
> That's totally my opinion, though, so it could still show up any day now!


 

Oh, Thanx sweet elf  . 
I think Dallas will be carrying it in 160 but also in black right? But when Dallas is gonna open? 
Can`t wait to have those spikes Elf


----------



## surlygirl

elfgirl said:


> I didn't like the version of the Armony boot that the department stores have, but I have to say I do like it with the velvet cuff instead. Dammit.



yep. double dammit! love a great ankle boot!



clothingguru said:


> I kinda think im liking the
> PRAIA from fall winter 2010 in black and cuoio. But not sure.
> I would really Like to see them on first to see what they look like!



me, too! need to see them in real life and on a foot.


----------



## moshi_moshi

this might be a stupid question but since the clichy is back are they still keeping the fifi?  (those two styles were similar?)


----------



## samhainophobia

elfgirl said:


> I didn't like the version of the Armony boot that the department stores have, but I have to say I do like it with the velvet cuff instead. Dammit.


 
I *love* them.  Wantwantwant.  Price point w/ the velvet?  (Do I even want to know?)

I've been playing with the website, which -- I'm sorry, I know we all love Msr., but I HATE that website -- and the Dahlia looks pretty neat.  Not sure if I'd get enough use out of them to merit a purchase -- probably not -- but cool looking nevertheless.  They've got a Tim Burton vibe that I dig.

Have we heard anything else about the Lipspikes?  I searched the forums and didn't see any posts about them other than from way back when.


----------



## daisy2418

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Oh, Thanx sweet elf  .
> I think Dallas will be carrying it in 160 but also in black right? But when Dallas is gonna open?
> Can`t wait to have those spikes Elf


 

Last rumor was September, but I haven't been over there to check the construction progress.  :ninja:


----------



## PANda_USC

This may be old news but Barney's online has the clou noueds in nude, madame butterfly booties in black leather and pigalle flats in nude and purple patent!


----------



## indypup

Okay, I have to admit... I've kind of hated Big Lips from the stock photos, but LOOK at this leopard pony pair on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Chrisitan-L..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c102b9f#ht_780wt_930

The skinniness of the heel still scares the s**t out of me because I know I'd tumble, but I really think they're stunning now!


----------



## alyssa08

I think they're super hot, indy, but I question their safety  the heel tap is tiny!


----------



## elfgirl

samhainophobia said:


> I *love* them.  Wantwantwant.  *Price point w/ the velvet?*  (Do I even want to know?)
> 
> I've been playing with the website, which -- I'm sorry, I know we all love Msr., but I HATE that website -- and the Dahlia looks pretty neat.  Not sure if I'd get enough use out of them to merit a purchase -- probably not -- but cool looking nevertheless.  They've got a Tim Burton vibe that I dig.
> 
> Have we heard anything else about the Lipspikes?  I searched the forums and didn't see any posts about them other than from way back when.



I *think *it's $1395. ush:


----------



## regeens

Help please ladies! Any intel on where we can find the Decollete Satin?


----------



## cfellis522

elfgirl said:


> I *think *it's $1395. ush:


 
I spoke with Miami yesterday and per David, the Armony w/ the Astrakhan (Velvet) Cuff is $1995. The Armony w/o the cuff was $1395. I am attaching the pictures they sent me... If you like the fit of the Bianca, the Armony is based on that last.

Cara


----------



## elfgirl

cfellis522 said:


> I spoke with Miami yesterday and per David, the Armony w/ the Astrakhan (Velvet) Cuff is $1995. The Armony w/o the cuff was $1395. I am attaching the pictures they sent me... If you like the fit of the Bianca, the Armony is based on that last.
> 
> Cara



Thanks! I was going off of my fuzzy memory of the first price lists that were posted weeks ago.  $2K is a little much for me for that, as much as I like the look. 

It's weird that the version with the flannel cuff is $1395, including cuff.


----------



## madamelizaking

Regeens- THaty's the fifi "black comet" satin/lace. Boutiques are getting it and I know that Saks is


----------



## regeens

^Thanks dear. Shoulda known you'd know. Hehe.


----------



## samhainophobia

elfgirl said:


> Thanks! I was going off of my fuzzy memory of the first price lists that were posted weeks ago. $2K is a little much for me for that, as much as I like the look.
> 
> It's weird that the version with the flannel cuff is $1395, including cuff.


 
$2K is a bit steep.  Lucky for me (and unlucky for my wallet), I also quite like the look with the flannel cuff .


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi_moshi said:


> this might be a stupid question but since the clichy is back are they still keeping the fifi? (those two styles were similar?)


 
I have two pairs of Clichy 120s, two pairs of Clichy 100s and two pairs of Pin Ups, two pairs of Yasmines.  I consider myself as knowing the Clichy last inside and out and IMO they are NOT similar to the Fifi.  IMO, the Fifi's toebox is closer to the RonRon.  In fact, there isn't really a closed toe, non-platform style that runs close to the (older version) Clichy.


----------



## moshi_moshi

LavenderIce said:


> I have two pairs of Clichy 120s, two pairs of Clichy 100s and two pairs of Pin Ups, two pairs of Yasmines. I consider myself as knowing the Clichy last inside and out and IMO they are NOT similar to the Fifi. IMO, the Fifi's toebox is closer to the RonRon. In fact, there isn't really a closed toe, non-platform style that runs close to the (older version) Clichy.


 
thanks *lav*!  i wasn't sure if it could be considered similar...they look similar but i don't own any clichys and i've never actually seen the clichy IRL.  i had a pair of ron rons but they crushed my toes so they went to a new home, if the fifi is similar to that then maybe i'd be better off trying the clichy.


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *lav*! i wasn't sure if it could be considered similar...they look similar but i don't own any clichys and i've never actually seen the clichy IRL. i had a pair of ron rons but they crushed my toes so they went to a new home, if the fifi is similar to that then maybe i'd be better off trying the clichy.


 
I love the older cut of the Clichy and since I have more than enough pairs of those, I'm not pursuing the newer cut unless they're 120s and a great color or material (exotic).    If I were to compare the (older cut) Clichy and Fifi, I do find the Clichy to be more comfortable because of the wider toebox.  There's no break in period for them.


----------



## jeshika

madamelizaking said:


> Regeens- THaty's the fifi "black comet" satin/lace. Boutiques are getting it and I know that Saks is



NAP too i believe!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lavenderice said:


> i have two pairs of clichy 120s, two pairs of clichy 100s and two pairs of pin ups, two pairs of yasmines. I consider myself as knowing the clichy last inside and out and imo they are not similar to the fifi. Imo, the fifi's toebox is closer to the ronron. In fact, there isn't really a closed toe, non-platform style that runs close to the (older version) clichy.


 
amen!


----------



## robos89

Are there pictures of the men's new Rollerboys in the velvets and the Freddy Flat entirely in nappa?


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> amen!


 
I knew you would understand.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi girls, so my birthday was yesterday and no such luck with DH getting me the Madame Butterfly Booties . If I go ahead and buy them myself, this would more then likely be it for me until sale season again. So I ask you all this, if I was to buy one pair from this season would the MBB be it?


----------



## ChenChen

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi girls, so my birthday was yesterday and no such luck with DH getting me the Madame Butterfly Booties . If I go ahead and buy them myself, this would more then likely be it for me until sale season again. So I ask you all this, if I was to buy one pair from this season would the MBB be it?



I say YES!!   I'm not a huge fan of the other styles for next season but the MBB are GORGEOUS!  Well, I'm biased because I have a pair.   I was torn whether or not to keep them at first but seeing all the fabulous modeling pics convinced me!

Belated Happy Birthday by the way!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *ChenChen, *I am seriously dreaming about them! Part of me wants to wait a month or so, but then they might be gone. But then I also know that everytime I tell myself this is it for the rest of the year, I never listen to myself. lol.

Quick question, I know they are higher then Biancas (which I own), but is it really that big of a difference walking in them? TIA


----------



## ilovetoshop

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks *ChenChen, *I am seriously dreaming about them! Part of me wants to wait a month or so, but then they might be gone. But then I also know that everytime I tell myself this is it for the rest of the year, I never listen to myself. lol.
> 
> Quick question, I know they are higher then Biancas (which I own), but is it really that big of a difference walking in them? TIA



Happy Belated!! I as well love the MBB but just purchased the lady peep 150mm. Dont own the MBB yet but based on the lady peep (150mm) just for height purpose compared to the biancas they are like a cm taller than the bianca 140..I found it quite comfortable to walk in compared to the biancas..wore them to a bday dinner from 8 and danced in them till 2am with no prob!! Due to it being open toe I thought they were easier to walk in than the closed toe biancca! I am assuming the MBB will be similiar since they are 150mm as well..Hope that helps i say go for it!! Personally I think the 150mm is a very sexy heel height~


----------



## cfellis522

To me, there is not much difference in walking in the Biancas vs. the Madame Butterfly booties.  It seems fairly similar in comfort and the nice part is that you feel secure in them because of the multiple straps over your foot.  

Cara


----------



## gymangel812

yes I would go with the MBB. they're pretty unique and the leather is amazingly soft. They're similar to walking in biancas, maybe easier because of the 3 straps. i find them more comfortable than biancas, because biancas squish my toes some. all that being said, i've only worn the MBB around the house. it seems as though they are selling pretty fast. you might want to try buying them from a paris boutique, they were cheaper there, $840 shipped.


----------



## CMP86

What is the name of these flats


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks *ChenChen, *I am seriously dreaming about them! Part of me wants to wait a month or so, but then they might be gone. But then I also know that everytime I tell myself this is it for the rest of the year, I never listen to myself. lol.
> 
> Quick question, I know they are higher then Biancas (which I own), but is it really that big of a difference walking in them? TIA


 
I find them MORE comfortable than the biancas. HTH


----------



## bagpunk

guccigal07 said:


> I just bought the ronfifi supras last weekend. They are SOOOO comfy



modeling pic.....?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bagpunk said:


> modeling pic.....?


 
They're in her collection thread!


----------



## dreachick2384

Is MBB same sizing as Bianca? Some of my sale/ebay purchases are getting returned/resold due to fit, so I'm thinking maybe the MBB! OR, do I get new season Decollete in black Jazz from NAP (other blacks I have are black/red toe vp, black kid simple, black patent Rolando, black patent Pigalle 120) or do I have enough basic black and should get crazy black (MBB)? FYI, if I get the deco's from NAP, a HL skirt may just fall into the cart with it...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreachick2384 said:


> Is MBB same sizing as Bianca? Some of my sale/ebay purchases are getting returned/resold due to fit, so I'm thinking maybe the MBB! OR, do I get new season Decollete in black Jazz from NAP (other blacks I have are black/red toe vp, black kid simple, black patent Rolando, black patent Pigalle 120) or do I have enough basic black and should get crazy black (MBB)? FYI, if I get the deco's from NAP, a HL skirt may just fall into the cart with it...


 
I got the MBB in my US size


----------



## dreachick2384

Thank ya naked!


----------



## Elise499

CMP86 said:


> What is the name of these flats



These are called BAHIA


----------



## indypup

I saw those Bananas *Authentic* posted today.  OMG, they are so amazing IRL.  They're also $9xx which leads me to believe they're probably watersnake.  I was with the BF so I couldn't try them on. 

Edit:  I WANT Bahia!  Anyone have a price on them?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Elise499 said:


> These are called BAHIA


 
Totally getting the black/white ones! I saw the in the NM lookbook and


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I got the MBB in my US size


and when do we get to see these alleged mbb??


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I was thinking the same!


----------



## bagpunk

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They're in her collection thread!



thanks naked!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bagpunk said:


> thanks naked!!!


 
Missed you around these parts *bagpunk!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> and when do we get to see these alleged mbb??


 
At some point


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## carlinha

*dez*, i echo what has already been said about the MBB.... i am mildly obsessed with mine!!!  i  them so much, they're unique, sexy, hot AND comfy!  i do find them comfier than biancas also... the leather is soooo soft and smooshy... i wore them out for the first time the other night, and i had compliments from EVERYONE about them.  (probably the most for any shoe i own so far!)... i also got mine TTS.


----------



## ChenChen

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks *ChenChen, *I am seriously dreaming about them! Part of me wants to wait a month or so, but then they might be gone. But then I also know that everytime I tell myself this is it for the rest of the year, I never listen to myself. lol.
> 
> Quick question, I know they are higher then Biancas (which I own), but is it really that big of a difference walking in them? TIA



LOL I know the feeling!   I'm a little late to the thread, but like everyone said, they feel really similar to the biancas, and are really comfy and easy to walk in for the height!  I took them true to my US size, which is 1/2 size down from my normal CL size.  My normal CL size would have worked too though!

I've heard they're selling out pretty quickly (especially in the common sizes) - the Robertson boutique only had one size left the last time I checked, and even Barney's BH store is out of the 37.5 and 38.  So don't think too long and good luck!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gymangel812 said:


> yes I would go with the MBB. they're pretty unique and the leather is amazingly soft. They're similar to walking in biancas, maybe easier because of the 3 straps. i find them more comfortable than biancas, because biancas squish my toes some. all that being said, i've only worn the MBB around the house. it seems as though they are selling pretty fast. you might want to try buying them from a paris boutique, they were cheaper there, $840 shipped.


Thank you all so much! I need these! Does anyone have an SA at any of the Paris boutiques and what is the best way to contact them and around what time? I've sent emails in the past and never got a response.  Please PM any infor. Thank you!!!!


----------



## bagpunk

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Missed you around these parts *bagpunk!*



i've been distracted by hermes...  those things really sucked me dry...!!!  i am slowly walking away from there though  lovely new stuff here!!!!  no, no, no, just a pair boots .... for now....  (i can see our carlinha is still going strong )


----------



## Hanna_M

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you all so much! I need these! Does anyone have an SA at any of the Paris boutiques and what is the best way to contact them and around what time? I've sent emails in the past and never got a response.  Please PM any infor. Thank you!!!!



I have given up with the Paris boutiques - if you call Motcomb Street they are very helpful and will be able to help you with the Paris stock.


----------



## **shoelover**

i'm  are the madam butterfly booties coming out in black suede/red/purple? or is just the leather. TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

**shoelover** said:


> i'm  are the madam butterfly booties coming out in black suede/red/purple? or is just the leather. TIA


 
Just black leather


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^just the black leather


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you all so much! I need these! Does anyone have an SA at any of the Paris boutiques and what is the best way to contact them and around what time? I've sent emails in the past and never got a response.  Please PM any infor. Thank you!!!!



call on Monday mornings. That's the only time I've had any luck. They don't respond to emails much. The London boutiques respond to emails though.


----------



## **shoelover**

ta very much nakes & mags. mmm considering to cave in...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika, hanna- *thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> call on Monday mornings. That's the only time I've had any luck. They don't respond to emails much. The London boutiques respond to emails though.


 
Just realized since I'm in SoCal wont morning here be night there? They probably close before I wake up lol.


----------



## mychillywilly

Shoe in at Wynn las Vegas has madame butterfly booties. Not sure what sizes are available. Tried on 35 and 36. Fit tts.


----------



## Emily HC

*Does anyone know when the Margot will come out? and is it 140 or 150? TIA!*


----------



## karwood

*Sultane* @ NM. com








*Miss Fast* @ Saks.com


----------



## indypup

I LOVE Miss Fast.  I'm kind of surprised at myself, but I think those would be so wearable!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

WOOOOHOOOOO
The Jean-Jacques boutique had the MBBs in my size, they already charged my card and will be shipping them tomorrow!!!!
which means I am DONE (seriously) until Winter sales which is totally fine with me! 

She said I'd get them in 24 hours, is that true Is the Internation shipping really that quick? I NEED to intercept this delivery or RIP Dezy


----------



## **shoelover**

awesome! can't wait for modeling pics! 

did it work out cheaper for you?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you hun! Yes significantly cheaper I am so happy!


----------



## **shoelover**

wow!...I'm so pleased for you ...oh i have butterflys for you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO
> The Jean-Jacques boutique had the MBBs in my size, they already charged my card and will be shipping them tomorrow!!!!
> which means I am DONE (seriously) until Winter sales which is totally fine with me!
> 
> She said I'd get them in 24 hours, is that true Is the Internation shipping really that quick? I NEED to intercept this delivery or RIP Dezy


 
Yep it only takes 24 hours. Congrats!


----------



## chelleybelley

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO
> The Jean-Jacques boutique had the MBBs in my size, they already charged my card and will be shipping them tomorrow!!!!
> which means I am DONE (seriously) until Winter sales which is totally fine with me!
> 
> She said I'd get them in 24 hours, is that true Is the Internation shipping really that quick? I NEED to intercept this delivery or RIP Dezy


 
Yup, they are VERY quick... congrats!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shoe- *aw so sweet thank you! 

*naked- *ok great so Wednesday I will be sitting in the front of my house waiting for Mr. FedEx. thank you so much for all your help


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chelley- *thank you!


----------



## gymangel812

i got jipped then lol. mine took 4 business days lol


----------



## ilovemylilo

FYI ~

The MBB are back on Barneys website (all sizes available)!

http://www.barneys.com/Madame Butterfly Bootie/500726616,default,pd.html


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gymangel812 said:


> i got jipped then lol. mine took 4 business days lol


 
Oh I will be caught if it takes 4 business days! eek!!!


----------



## clothingguru

YAY *DEZ!* I have been drooling over them so much! Not for me tho...but i live vicariously through you guys!!!! Cant wait to see!


----------



## bagpunk

anyone has a modeling pic of the praira....? i am curious to see how the 'wicker' part which goes all way up the heels would look like worn... thanks!


----------



## CCKL

elfgirl said:


> Since the OP never answered in the _Show Us..._ thread, are these the same Biancas available on the NM website?  The NM pic has brown tones to it that I don't see in the pic below at all.  Has anyone seen them in person?


 
any one know if this new silver roccia colorway will be available in anything other than bianca and banana??  TIA!


----------



## Emily HC

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO
> The Jean-Jacques boutique had the MBBs in my size, they already charged my card and will be shipping them tomorrow!!!!
> which means I am DONE (seriously) until Winter sales which is totally fine with me!
> 
> She said I'd get them in 24 hours, is that true Is the Internation shipping really that quick? I NEED to intercept this delivery or RIP Dezy



*CONGRATS!!!! quick question, are they good with emails? or I should just give them a call to place orders? TIA!*


----------



## elfgirl

CCKL said:


> any one know if this new silver roccia colorway will be available in anything other than bianca and banana??  TIA!



I'm curious about this, too.


----------



## iloveredsoles

I am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just ordered the MMB (as many of you already did lol) they charged my cc today, i cant wait!!!!!
*DEZ*, i so have to intercept the arrival as well lol

My only concern is the sizing....I know they run tts and I am a 36 in greissimo's (which is my cl tts) but the boutique only had them in a 36.5 and she said the 36 was sold out!
I coouldn't resist and bought them! The SA told me that most of the poeple who had tried them on had to go up 1/2 to a full size though...

Do you guys think I will be swimming in them, or do you think a little padding will do the trick???


----------



## ChenChen

^Weird - I went down 1/2 size and it's a little tight so TTS would have fit well too!  Maybe it's different for smaller sized feet?  Hope it works for you when you receive them!  CONGRATS on the MBB - they're even prettier in person!


----------



## gymangel812

iloveredsoles said:


> I am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I just ordered the MMB (as many of you already did lol) they charged my cc today, i cant wait!!!!!
> *DEZ*, i so have to intercept the arrival as well lol
> 
> My only concern is the sizing....I know they run tts and I am a 36 in greissimo's (which is my cl tts) but the boutique only had them in a 36.5 and she said the 36 was sold out!
> I coouldn't resist and bought them! The SA told me that most of the poeple who had tried them on had to go up 1/2 to a full size though...
> 
> Do you guys think I will be swimming in them, or do you think a little padding will do the trick???


they were tts to slightly big for me. for some reason the boutique told me they ran small too but i listened to the tpf'ers lol.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I also thought they ran big. I got my US size and there is a little slippage


----------



## CelticLuv

Has anyone seen the Pre-Fall *Bianca 140 in Camel Suede* in person?

MyTheresa has them for what I feel is a great price ($512) and I'm seriously considering getting them even with the $55 shipping.
Just curious what your thoughts are on them and if anyone has seen them in person?
thanks!


----------



## guccigal07

ChenChen said:


> ^Weird - I went down 1/2 size and it's a little tight so TTS would have fit well too!  Maybe it's different for smaller sized feet?  Hope it works for you when you receive them!  CONGRATS on the MBB - they're even prettier in person!



I went half size down on the m. buttefly booties...as well as lady peep in black napa


----------



## clothingguru

YAY *iloveredsoles*!!!!! So glad you got them! !!!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*OMG * 
Those silver roccia biancas are TDF!!!!!!

*Celtic* - The camel suede looks gorgeous, but I feel like I would always be worried about getting them dirty.... but they are B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> Has anyone seen the Pre-Fall *Bianca 140 in Camel Suede* in person?
> 
> MyTheresa has them for what I feel is a great price ($512) and I'm seriously considering getting them even with the $55 shipping.
> Just curious what your thoughts are on them and if anyone has seen them in person?
> thanks!


 
Love the color, but I already have the Biancas in nude patent and beige nappa. BTW, if you do decide to buy these  suede Biancas, go 1/2 size from your TTS. I got my blue suede Biancas in size 38, my TTS is 38.5 and I wear size 39 most CL size. HTH.


----------



## iloveredsoles

clothingguru said:


> YAY *iloveredsoles*!!!!! So glad you got them! !!!!!



Me too!!!!! You knew how freaken nervous I was!!! lol I called her today and she had hid them for me! lol
I'll post pics when I get them!


----------



## indypup

Congrats, iloveredsoles!  I hope they fit!

Just a note (wasn't sure if I could post this in the non-chatting thread), but I've been told that the Lili OTK python boots and Clou Noued are both sold out from NM ATL.  Both apparently sold out very, very quickly!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

iloveredsoles said:


> I am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I just ordered the MMB (as many of you already did lol) they charged my cc today, i cant wait!!!!!
> *DEZ*, i so have to intercept the arrival as well lol


 
I am sitting at home patiently stalking my Fed Ex guy, I emailed the boutique 3 times asking for tracking info and no reply. So I hope they arrive today


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^*DEZ*, I got my tracking # today but there is no info when I try to track my package  
I called fed ex and they said that the tracking # is good but that the package hasn't been scanned yet 
Shouldn't there at least be some kind of info saying that the label has been created for the shipping or something?? lol

I would call the boutique if I was you. I woke up super early this morning and called because I refused to wait 3 days for my email to get answered and I was scared that my shoes would get sold lol WOW are we crazy or what???


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

They charged my credit card on Monday and she was going to shipped them Tuesday. I will call if they dont come today.

I know with other items I have had shipped before, it usually takes a day for the tracking number to bring up informtation on the site. Tomorrow you will definitely see the info on the site.


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ I'm sure you will get them soon if they charged your cc Monday!!! Please post pics when you get them!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hope so! don't worry I will!!!!


----------



## chanell0ve

i wanna be on the madame butterfly booty bandwagon too  Do you know if theyre low on sizes? Which boutique would be best bet to call?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ lots of sizes here

http://www.barneys.com/Madame Butterfly Bootie/500726616,default,pd.html


----------



## chanell0ve

Thanks Naked but wanted to get them in Paris since theyre cheaper there


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

no Butterflies today :cry:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> no Butterflies today :cry:


 
oh no hunny  tomorrow for sure


----------



## iloveredsoles

Thanks *Indy* me too !!
Ahhh, *Dez*, don't worry they will come tomorrow for sure!


----------



## iloveredsoles

chanell0ve said:


> i wanna be on the madame butterfly booty bandwagon too  Do you know if theyre low on sizes? Which boutique would be best bet to call?



What size are you looking for?


----------



## chanell0ve

if theyre TTS then i would need a 37


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> oh no hunny  tomorrow for sure


 
They better be or there will be one mad Dezy and one poor DH who needs to hear me complain for one more day.


----------



## iloveredsoles

chanell0ve said:


> if theyre TTS then i would need a 37



If i'm not mistaken 36 to 37's in MMB are pretty hard to find in Paris.

 I highly doubt St. Honore has any but you could always email or call the other Paris boutiques. When I spoke to the St Honore boutique I think they had 38.5 and up left.

Good luck, keep us posted!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ St. Honroe only had a 40.5 and something else the last time I called for *Dezy*. It was something in the 36 area


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ Spoke to them today, no 36's or 36.5's left. At least that is what they told me.


----------



## gymangel812

chanell0ve said:


> if theyre TTS then i would need a 37


i think i bought the last pair of 37s at st honore.


----------



## chanell0ve

Sold out in Paris :cry:


----------



## elfgirl

chanell0ve said:


> Sold out in Paris :cry:



There's always Barneys. They'll be more expensive, but if you really want them...


----------



## iloveredsoles

You can also order them from Brown's. They remove VAT as well, and the last time I looked they had all sizes!!!!
I ordered the last 36.5 at St. Honore and she told me that there were none left in that size in all of paris! 
Did you call all the Paris boutiques?


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> i think i bought the last pair of 37s at st honore.



wow, you're soooo lucky *gymangel*!


----------



## carlinha

iloveredsoles said:


> I ordered the last 36.5 at St. Honore and she told me that there were none left in that size in all of paris!



you're sooooo lucky too *iloveredsoles*!


----------



## carlinha

chanell0ve said:


> Sold out in Paris :cry:



awwwww, what a bummer!  

if you really want them badly though, they are still around at other stores so i suggest you get them now while you still can!


----------



## ChenChen

chanell0ve said:


> Sold out in Paris :cry:



I agree with *elfgirl*, there's always Barney's!!  Plus, and I talked about this with DH (yes I'm addicted ) - you never know whether or not you'll be charged customs (and if you are, the price difference isn't TOO big), and if you buy it (in person) from a store in the US, you'll have it in your hands that much faster!   And I guess this is why I always end up buying stuff only in the US... oh well!

Good luck!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Chanel- I'm so sorry, try Shoe In has them and you can avoid tax if you don't live in Nevada.  

DH is home sick and he just told me my MBBs arrived! Thank God I confessed and told him.  Lol


----------



## indypup

YAY, THEY'VE LANDED!

I am too excited for you, *dezy*!  lol!


----------



## guccigal07

i think fifi strass is making its debut in the USA boutiques now...


----------



## CelticLuv

^ oooh, they sound stunning! 
Are you talking about the Volcano Strass Fifi? if so, I believe they may already be available at Miami boutique.


----------



## iloveredsoles

carlinha said:


> you're sooooo lucky too *iloveredsoles*!



I know, I was so nervous I didn't sleep all night thinking that they were going to be sold out!!
Fed ex info was updated and they are coming Monday!!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Yay *Dez*!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

OH YAY!! Volcano strass fifis!! I cant wait until my pre-order at Madison goes through!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i still am not sure whether I want the Fifis or Pigalle 120???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ pigalle 120!!


----------



## indypup

I agree, Pigalle 120... at least we know those heels haven't been snapping!  It's too bad, because those Fifis are TDF.


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, is this where our twinship on material things diverges? LOL. I love the volcano strass and in either style would be amazing! :: cries:: we wont have the fifis together...


----------



## LavenderIce

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^i still am not sure whether I want the Fifis or Pigalle 120???


 
IMHO, as you've already got dorado strass Pigalle 120s, you should get the volcano strass Fifi.  I know there are issues with the Fifi heel and for it's price tag, they should hold up, but I would choose them just to have a variety of styles and avoid duplication of strass Pigalles.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I thought the volcano strass was also coming in a you you or something?


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I thought the volcano strass was also coming in a you you or something?


 
If it is, that's what *Mags* should go for!


----------



## *Magdalena*

PANda_USC said:


> *magdalena*, is this where our twinship on material things diverges? LOL. I love the volcano strass and in either style would be amazing! :: cries:: we wont have the fifis together...


 
LOL...just this one time!!  but I am getting my Chanel Westminster by mid next week....it is FINALLY at the store and shipping to me tomorrow.  


thanks *Naked, indy and lavender* for your input.  what's the heel height on the you you??


----------



## Learned HandBag

WHAT?! I'm behind--- whose heels were snapping?! 




indypup said:


> I agree, Pigalle 120... at least we know those heels haven't been snapping!  It's too bad, because those Fifis are TDF.


----------



## CMP86

Learned HandBag said:


> WHAT?! I'm behind--- whose heels were snapping?!



There have been a couple instances of the heel on the fifi snapping because it is so thin.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

iloveredsoles said:


> Yay *Dez*!!!!


 

hello ladies.....


----------



## PANda_USC

*dez*, love your MBBs!!! ^_^

*magdalena*, I'll let it slide this time, lol. 

And yayaya, your Wesminty is coming soon. I love mine so much and I hope you love yours too! And it can be worn with jeans or dresses; it's very versatile!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hello ladies.....



they look FANTASTIC on your avatar pic!!!  can't wait to see the rest... did you post a reveal?


----------



## *Magdalena*

i think I want the Canons....!!! 

P.S. *Dezy*...the MBBs look smokin' on you!


----------



## bagpunk

i just ordered the ronfifi supra boots and i am assuming they have the fifi heels.....? the comments of them snapping makes me feel very nervous. if they do snap, do you ship them back to CL to fix....?


----------



## guccigal07

I am debating the volcano strass fifi....


----------



## guccigal07

bagpunk said:


> i just ordered the ronfifi supra boots and i am assuming they have the fifi heels.....? the comments of them snapping makes me feel very nervous. if they do snap, do you ship them back to CL to fix....?



I bought them too and would love an answer.

I have been told they can re-enforce it with a stronger steel rod?


----------



## bagpunk

hi guccigal!! i just left a post in your collection thread wondering how your ronfifi supras are goin for ya... 

as for the possible fifi heels on the ronfifi, i emailed CL and asked SA what i should do if they snapped as i heard stories about the fifi heels (if they are indeed the same sort). i have not received an answer. will let you all know once i hear back from them.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> they look FANTASTIC on your avatar pic!!! can't wait to see the rest... did you post a reveal?


 
thank you hun!!!!! They are in my collection thread 



*Magdalena* said:


> P.S. *Dezy*...the MBBs look smokin' on you!


 
thank you so much!!!


PANda_USC said:


> *dez*, love your MBBs!!! ^_^


 
thanks *panda!!!!*


----------



## maianh_8686

Hi ladies, 

I don't know where i should post this but i don't want to create a whole new thread for such a little question so i need a little bit of help from you ladies in this New Styles thread please. 
I have a choice of getting three pairs from the Paris boutiques (any style).  Could you give me some suggestions on which ones I should get?  I don't know much about the stocks available in Paris but I really want to get something different, a little bit more exclusive and in the new collection if possible, so please help me out on this. 

Thank you very much ladies ^^  I love everyone's MBB.  I'm about to hop on the butterfly wagon too LOL


----------



## gymangel812

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I don't know where i should post this but i don't want to create a whole new thread for such a little question so i need a little bit of help from you ladies in this New Styles thread please.
> I have a choice of getting three pairs from the Paris boutiques (any style).  Could you give me some suggestions on which ones I should get?  I don't know much about the stocks available in Paris but I really want to get something different, a little bit more exclusive and in the new collection if possible, so please help me out on this.
> 
> Thank you very much ladies ^^  I love everyone's MBB.  I'm about to hop on the butterfly wagon too LOL


i would start with going through this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html
personally, i'd get something strass and something python...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

maianh_8686 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I don't know where i should post this but i don't want to create a whole new thread for such a little question so i need a little bit of help from you ladies in this New Styles thread please.
> I have a choice of getting three pairs from the Paris boutiques (any style). Could you give me some suggestions on which ones I should get? I don't know much about the stocks available in Paris but I really want to get something different, a little bit more exclusive and in the new collection if possible, so please help me out on this.
> 
> Thank you very much ladies ^^ I love everyone's MBB. I'm about to hop on the butterfly wagon too LOL


 
I would contact JJR and see what they have. Do you need to get them right now? Most of the strass styles for this season arn't out yet.


----------



## po0hping

Does anyone know the name, price and heel height of the alti pump with textured platform and heel that's exclusive to SCP?  I remember seeing profile picture of the green on the forum but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pOohping*, it's the altipump(not sure of the name), either green tea color or ultra violet. I think it's 140? Someone correct me if I'm wrong, .


----------



## Popsicool

po0hping said:


> Does anyone know the name, price and heel height of the alti pump with textured platform and heel that's exclusive to SCP?  I remember seeing profile picture of the green on the forum but I can't find it anymore.



It looks like a 140 to me as well but I've emailed my SA to ask for sure, as well as about price and sizing.... 
:ninja:

I've attached photos for you.


----------



## po0hping

Thanks a bunch Popsicool and Panda!  

It looks like a 160 from the profile pic, but a 140 from the angled shot.  I hope it's a 160 *crosses fingers*.  I need an altipump to hold me over til the altispikes come out.


----------



## maianh_8686

gymangel812 said:


> i would start with going through this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800.html
> personally, i'd get something strass and something python...



Thank you gymangel, i went through that thread but it doesn't have much what Paris boutiques are carrying and most of the styles I have already   But thanks anyway  



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I would contact JJR and see what they have. Do you need to get them right now? Most of the strass styles for this season arn't out yet.



Naked, I called JJR already but got a rude response so I don't want to call them anymore.  I just hope if anyone from here know what the stock they have right now.  But thank you very much hun  



po0hping said:


> Does anyone know the name, price and heel height of the alti pump with textured platform and heel that's exclusive to SCP?  I remember seeing profile picture of the green on the forum but I can't find it anymore.



They retail @ 895 + tax


----------



## Emily HC

* @ maianh 
I'm sorry to hear that! I called them last week and they were unwilling to answer my questions and didn't even bother to check the stock for me....So I have this feeling that they didn't want to sell the shoes to the US..... (he asked me where I was calling from.....and had me call US boutiques instead....)*


Naked, I called JJR already but got a rude response so I don't want to call them anymore.  I just hope if anyone from here know what the stock they have right now.  But thank you very much hun


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

has anyone else purchased the ronfifi supras??? I got these at Bergdorf today- you know i can't resist grey... but given my broken fifi heel and reports of other breaks, i'm a little worried! BG promised they would work with me if that were to happen, but let's be honest- i wont wear these til september at least.

What do you ladies think?? I am regretting not buying the supra fifres from last year now bc the heel was better   I'm so in love with these boots but do you think i should be worried about the heel snapping? Has anyone else purchased/worn yet??


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdeh L*, they look great on you!! I wanted the supras from last year as well and the heel on the new version scares me to death and I'm afraid my legs would muffin-topin them, LOL. I'd say their keepers, especially if BG said they would work with you to fix the heel.


----------



## bagpunk

nerdy, mine should be arriving this week, and as guccigal and youself, i am also wondering about the heels. US CL said i can ship them back to the boutique for their cobblers to fix. shipping alone with cost me a bit so although i was reassured, i was hoping that she would say don't worry these have been reinforced. i did tell her that lots of gals might like the boots but are not keen on the heels.

(carlinha, for some reason i thought you would be one of us who ordered these boots already )


----------



## 5elle

*Nerdy* they are stunning! I don't know about the heel issue but I prefer the overall look to the suprafifre so I think they're a great buy from that point of view. What I don't know is how the heel stands up to everyday wear - maybe Fifi girls are the ones to ask.

Edited: I didn't see that you've already broken a Fifi heel. That would be a huge negative for me.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thank you ladies.  I saw the black leather ones @ Saks today as well and love those as well!  These grey flannels were something like $1,565 while the leather were $1,995.  

I go to the same cobblers as the CL boutiques here and they wanted $150 to put new reinforced heels in my broken Fifis.  I felt that was too much and was actually able to return them to the retailer ( i got them from Pam Jenkins).

I am going to take a few days to really think about the boot situation as I am madly in love with how they look!  The black leather was TDF but somehow the grey flannel seemed more wearable for me personally...like i could wear them during the day and not feel self conscious


----------



## carlinha

*nerdy*, they look fab on you, but hearing yours (and other people's stories) of the fifi heel breaking, i would be terrified to own anything with this heel... it just wouldn't be worth it for me... but it may be a gamble though, and besides you live close to BG so you can just go there to drop it off instead of say, bagpunk, who has to ship hers from the other side of the world.

*bagpunk*, awww thanks hun i am flattered, but i am actually not a big boots fan... i feel too restricted in them, and i don't have the patience to put them on and off.  i can't wait to see them on you though!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carlinha said:


> *nerdy*, they look fab on you, but hearing yours (and other people's stories) of the fifi heel breaking, i would be terrified to own anything with this heel... it just wouldn't be worth it for me... but it may be a gamble though, and besides you live close to BG so you can just go there to drop it off instead of say, bagpunk, who has to ship hers from the other side of the world.
> 
> *bagpunk*, awww thanks hun i am flattered, but i am actually not a big boots fan... i feel too restricted in them, and i don't have the patience to put them on and off.  i can't wait to see them on you though!



Thank you Carlinha   It took my SA & i a few minutes to do all of the buttons haha and i was getting tons of stares trying these on with my conservative khaki shorts & canary yellow tank haha  
DH said to think about it a few days- even though the heel issue is there he knows i have a tendency to obsess over things and i think he doesnt want me to regret not getting them and then spent the next 6 mos searching 'bay!!


----------



## evanescent

hi all! i did a search and had a look at the new CL styles pictures thread, but can't find what im looking for.

does anyone happen to have a pic of the madame butterfly pumps 120 in PRUNE satin? and where they are available to purchase, except the CL motcomb (UK) boutique? 

many, many thanks!


----------



## erinmiyu

oooh i LOVE those zipper rolandos but rolandos seem to hate my feet :/ so sad. i wish they came in another style like declic.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Those Zipper Rolandos are so freaking cute!


----------



## guccigal07

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Thank you Carlinha   It took my SA & i a few minutes to do all of the buttons haha and i was getting tons of stares trying these on with my conservative khaki shorts & canary yellow tank haha
> DH said to think about it a few days- even though the heel issue is there he knows i have a tendency to obsess over things and i think he doesnt want me to regret not getting them and then spent the next 6 mos searching 'bay!!



I agree on a $550 fifi $150 isn't worth it but these boots are AMAZING......I tried them on in NYC and bought in a heartbeat.


----------



## guccigal07

ronfifi update....have the boutique order an extra pair of heels for you to have just in case!


----------



## mychillywilly

evanescent said:


> hi all! i did a search and had a look at the new CL styles pictures thread, but can't find what im looking for.
> 
> does anyone happen to have a pic of the madame butterfly pumps 120 in PRUNE satin? and where they are available to purchase, except the CL motcomb (UK) boutique?
> 
> many, many thanks!


CL boutique in Las Vegas has the Madame butterfly in prune but it is 150. Are you talking about the bow pump without platform? There is a pic of MB prune in the new CL thread, just need to look for it.


----------



## WingNut

guccigal07 said:


> I agree on a $550 fifi $150 isn't worth it but these boots are AMAZING......I tried them on in NYC and bought in a heartbeat.




You are not kidding *guccigal07*! I stopped at NM at KoP Friday on my way to NJ, saw them, had 1 of them half-on and told the SA I'd take them before I even stood up!


----------



## guccigal07

right they are so comfy too yet practical with sexiness!


----------



## WingNut

guccigal07 said:


> right they are so comfy too yet practical with sexiness!



Now I need to wander over to the "what the *&^* do I wear with these?" thread.....love the boots but kinda put the cart before the horse with them


----------



## bagpunk

WingNut said:


> Now I need to wander over to the "what the *&^* do I wear with these?" thread.....love the boots but kinda put the cart before the horse with them





i obsess over this questions throughout  and decided: tunics!


----------



## bagpunk

guccigal07 said:


> ronfifi update....have the boutique order an extra pair of heels for you to have just in case!



this is such a good idea. but i think my boots are already on their way from california. i did not get a response about whether the heels are reinforced (only that i can ship them back to be fixed, and now that i hear they are charging to replace the Fifi heels..... don't you think the least they can do is give this service for free.... given the quality of the heels....). so i hope they are more responsive about my request to ship an extra pair of heels.


----------



## bagpunk

carlinha said:


> *nerdy*, they look fab on you, but hearing yours (and other people's stories) of the fifi heel breaking, i would be terrified to own anything with this heel... it just wouldn't be worth it for me... but it may be a gamble though, and besides you live close to BG so you can just go there to drop it off instead of say, bagpunk, who has to ship hers from the other side of the world.
> 
> *bagpunk*, awww thanks hun i am flattered, but i am actually not a big boots fan... i feel too restricted in them, and i don't have the patience to put them on and off.  i can't wait to see them on you though!



i just realized that i have not indeed seen you in boots!  i have killer calves with skinny ankles and short legs so boots can be tricky with the top digging into the back of my knees or/and going "bat-wing" on me (sticking out a bit on the outer sides), tight around the calves and loose around the ankles. but when they do work, they can be lovely  and i found over the knee boots to somehow elongate my legs!  they can however be a mission to get in and out like you said. i either get help or just spend lots of time getting in and out of some of them


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

guccigal07 said:


> ronfifi update....have the boutique order an extra pair of heels for you to have just in case!



really?? I got them from bergdorf- i wonder if i can still get them from the boutique.  i tried them on again last night and still love them   a lot! 

i have to say...passing by the all leather ones made me do that questioning thingy again....grey flannel or black leather...ahhhh!!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

zipper rolando? where?


----------



## CMP86

Zipper Rolando!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1277777763090&ev19=1:2


----------



## dreachick2384

AHHHH!! Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Jem is at NM online!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## funinthesun80

LOVING THESE! will any other boutique carry them in other colors? like black??!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1140034&d=1277608067



Popsicool said:


> It looks like a 140 to me as well but I've emailed my SA to ask for sure, as well as about price and sizing....
> :ninja:
> 
> I've attached photos for you.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Jem is at NM online!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


 
Woohoo! 



CMP86 said:


> Zipper Rolando!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1277777763090&ev19=1:2


 
definitely going to pass up on this style! I have never been a fan of zipper  detailing/embellishing.


----------



## indypup

I need these.  I wonder how I can swing it...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732

EEL TITI!! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732


----------



## LavenderIce

funinthesun80 said:


> LOVING THESE! will any other boutique carry them in other colors? like black??!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1140034&d=1277608067


 
AFAIK, they are an SCP exlcusive.  They are the only boutique who ordered the style and they have it in purple and green tea suede.


----------



## ChenChen

OMG the Jems!! 

And I want these: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732  Even though I'll have nowhere to wear them to LOL!


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> I need these.  I wonder how I can swing it...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732



I am enticing a friend of mine who doesn't do "girly shoes" with those and the studded Freds.


----------



## compulsive

NM online has Nude VP's available for pre-order, FYI! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## PANda_USC

^O, thanks for the heads up! This panda may pounce!


----------



## po0hping

NM.com has black suede and red suede Rolandos


----------



## elfgirl

OMG those black strass flats!


----------



## laurenam

Should not have looked at NM online ush:


----------



## Elise499

LavenderIce said:


> AFAIK, they are an SCP exlcusive.  They are the only boutique who ordered the style and they have it in purple and green tea suede.



I saw them at the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique in green tea suede.


----------



## po0hping

Clou Noeud in black is available on NAP USA


----------



## PANda_USC

OOo, Panda rikes the red suede rolandos!!


----------



## strsusc

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arentId=cat14650738&masterId=cat000000&cmCat=

just got this link to new CL's (and some others) at NM; pre-sale on now!


----------



## LavenderIce

Elise499 said:


> I saw them at the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique in green tea suede.


 
Thanks for the Parisian update* Elise*!  Good to know there are options for anyone interested.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Does anyone have any pricing info on the pigalli in gold with studs etc?

And the mule with fur - Nutria?

TIA


----------



## elfgirl

AmberLeBon said:


> Does anyone have any pricing info on the pigalli in gold with studs etc?
> 
> And the mule with fur - Nutria?
> 
> TIA



_Pigalili $3545


_


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thankyou! and wow!


----------



## Star86doll

What do you all think of Toundra boots? would you ever wear these boots?
I think I quite like these boots but not really sure about coyote's fur! mmmmm...


----------



## PANda_USC

*star86*, I'm also not a huge fan of skinning animals just for their pelts so I guess I wouldn't purchase or wear the Toundras.  On top of that,  I live in San Francisco so I'd probably get a bucket of paint poured on me if I walked around in them(paint poured on me by some animal rights' activist).


----------



## alyssa08

nude/black lace valentino flats 

back to topic.. I want to see some more classics in suede!


----------



## bagpunk

i am wondering if there is any update about the ronfifi supra (over the knee) for those whose boots have arrived and been worn, about the heels, how are they feeling so far...? CL california (wont say which) basically ignored my emails about the heels once the boots were paid for and shipped. they arrived today but i am not home yet so can't try them on until later. can't wait...


----------



## mychillywilly

saks online has the rolando in purple, but it looks more like brown in the picture. Could it be a wrong pic? I am hoping for the purple in VP and bianca.


----------



## Elise499

alyssa08 said:


> nude/black lace valentino flats
> 
> back to topic.. I want to see some more classics in suede!



I saw red and purple suede Declic at the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique


----------



## chelleybelley

omg i  the Patchwork Watersnake VPs!!! ahhh!


----------



## elfgirl

chelleybelley said:


> omg i  the Patchwork Watersnake VPs!!! ahhh!



They have these in-store at NM, too!


----------



## LavenderIce

elfgirl said:


> They have these in-store at NM, too!


 
Don't they have the patchwork watersnake Bananas?  They have the VP too?


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Don't they have the patchwork watersnake Bananas?  They have the VP too?



DOH. You may be right.  In fact, I think you are right because I picked them up hoping they were the silver and grey Bananas before I saw the stitching.  Sorry, *chelley*!


----------



## WingNut

AmberLeBon said:


> Does anyone have any pricing info on the pigalli in gold with studs etc?
> 
> And the mule with fur - Nutria?
> 
> TIA



Is this shoe seriously called the "Nutria"?? I thought the name sounded familiar.....

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/nutria.html

Sorry....I would forever be thinking of this large, web-footed s. American rodent glomming onto my feet...


----------



## po0hping

mychillywilly said:


> saks online has the rolando in purple, but it looks more like brown in the picture. Could it be a wrong pic? I am hoping for the purple in VP and bianca.



I believe that's the Rolando from one or two seasons ago.



Elise499 said:


> I saw red and purple suede Declic at the Jean  Jacques Rousseau boutique



yay! 
my credit card is going to be screaming in pain soon.
Elise, what kind of purple was it? Was it like the lighter purple from a few seasons ago or was it a darker purple?


----------



## Elise499

It is a darker purple. 
Here is a picture :


----------



## elfgirl

OH. 

My kingdom for VPs in that purple suede.  *sigh*


----------



## brintee

The purple looks like a Decollete to me....



Elise499 said:


> It is a darker purple.
> Here is a picture :


----------



## Elise499

Yes it is a Décolleté, I only posted the picture for the color


----------



## po0hping

Thanks Elise.  Do you happen to know if the heel is 120 or 140? TIA


----------



## Elise499

I think the heel is 120


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh goodness I love the red and purple suede. If only the MBBs came out in those colors..sigh...


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> Oh goodness I love the red and purple suede. If only the MBBs came out in those colors..sigh...


----------



## siserilla

If the MBBs came out in red, I'd die.


----------



## mychillywilly

decision decision! I want to add colors to my collection. Would you go for purple leather rolando (if it is the true purple, not dark brown like in saks pic), purple patent bianca, red patent bianca sling or red suede rolando?

I already own purple suede babel, magenta pigalle, red dillian, red noeud; and I also have 2 pairs of rolando in black patent and bronze leather and 0 pair of bianca. 

BTW, does red patent bianca exist? I am not a fan of slingback.
Mod, if this is the worng thread, please move me..


----------



## po0hping

mychillywilly, lolitablue has the purple rolandos from Saks.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lbclc-lolitablues-cl-collection-581031-2.html 
it's about mid page


----------



## lulabee

po0hping said:


> Thanks Elise. Do you happen to know if the heel is 120 or 140? TIA


 Good lord! The day Decolletes come in a 140 I'm in biiigggg trouble!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, thank you sweety.


----------



## mychillywilly

po0hping said:


> mychillywilly, lolitablue has the purple rolandos from Saks.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lbclc-lolitablues-cl-collection-581031-2.html
> it's about mid page



Thanks poohping, so the pic reflects the true color. I m so disappointed.


----------



## PANda_USC

*I need advice ladies and gents!!* Should I get gozul flats in volcano strass or the fifis in volcano strass? I think the fragility of the fifi heel is really deterring me from getting them.  I love flats but entirely strassed out flats don't seem that practical. I usually wear my cl strass heels when I wear dresses...I guess it'd be fun to wear shorts around with gozul flats? *What do you think?!?*


----------



## regeens

siserilla said:


> If the MBBs came out in red, I'd die.



If the MBBs came out in red, my credit card will die.


----------



## regeens

Elise499 said:


> It is a darker purple.
> Here is a picture :



Hmm dark purple Decollete. For research purposes, where can I find a pair? TIA!


----------



## po0hping

regeens said:


> Hmm dark purple Decollete. For research purposes, where can I find a pair? TIA!



I don't remember which Paris boutique that particular photo was taken, but it might be at the JJR boutique.  Elise would be the best to ask.


----------



## chynaxdawl

i posted these in the style identification thread and was referred over here.
i saw these on a blog and love them but there was no identifying style name and i can't find any info at all! does anyone know what these are called, color availability, and price?? please tell me they're not runway only!
http://raindropsofsapphire.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/louboutin-spikes.png


----------



## compulsive

^ Pretty sure those are runway only and not available for sale.


----------



## Chins4

Yup, there's a toned-down version in the lookbook though called the Very Mix.


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ thanks...that's a shame! i don't want the toned down...i want full blown! haha


----------



## Nico3327

^ You could buy a pair of Fetilo and DIY that shoe if you were so inclined.  Someone did something similar - pics here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-245.html#post15813596


----------



## jeshika

PANda_USC said:


> *I need advice ladies and gents!!* Should I get gozul flats in volcano strass or the fifis in volcano strass? I think the fragility of the fifi heel is really deterring me from getting them.  I love flats but entirely strassed out flats don't seem that practical. I usually wear my cl strass heels when I wear dresses...I guess it'd be fun to wear shorts around with gozul flats? *What do you think?!?*



FIFI ALL THE WAAAAAAAY, *PANda*!!!


----------



## Chins4

PANda_USC said:


> *I need advice ladies and gents!!* Should I get gozul flats in volcano strass or the fifis in volcano strass? I think the fragility of the fifi heel is really deterring me from getting them. I love flats but entirely strassed out flats don't seem that practical. I usually wear my cl strass heels when I wear dresses...I guess it'd be fun to wear shorts around with gozul flats? *What do you think?!?*


 
Flats  I love the way that you could add a surprise sparkle to a casual outfit. If my cc could stretch I would be living in the Gozuls


----------



## PANda_USC

*jeshika*, haha, thanks for your input dear!! I really appreciate it!! Doesn't the fragile heel scare you?? I am already getting the fifis in aqua strass and lace with black strass(braving the risk of heel breakage).

*chins*, OYY I KNOW! The strass flats would dress/spice up any casual outfit. Oyyy..so set on volcano strass because it matches my birkin perfectly but still on the fence about shoe style..practicality + reliability versus fun, high heels... Thanks so much for your input sweety!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Vee*, ahh, thanks for the pic of the strass fifi at BG! I wonder if that's jet hematite, black diamond or what color stone....hmmm...


----------



## regeens

*Vee*, that strass Fifi is ahhhhhmaaaazing! Thanks for posting.

*panda* I'm voting for the heeled strass. I'll be too scared to have strassed flats because the swarovskis might get injured as they're closer to the ground. Did that just make sense? LOL.


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, I'm still in love with the Misfit even though it's kinda crazy...


----------



## kett

^^Me too. I really want to see them on a foot though before I buy... but they are just so fun.


----------



## elfgirl

kett said:


> ^^Me too. I really want to see them on a foot though before I buy... but they are just so fun.



I was ridiculously happy to see that they'll be at NM since that makes trying them on much easier!


----------



## PANda_USC

Regeens, you were coherent! No worries! I do prefer strassed shoes to be heels. A large rhinestone fell off of my love strass flats and now the "e" part of the Love looks messed up! But hmmm...I think I need to hear more positive fifi stories to sway my decision! Anyone??


----------



## compulsive

You're welcome *G* & *R*! I wish I had the funds for them! They're so dreamy 

*G*, I can find out what color if you'd like


----------



## PANda_USC

*V*, oh haha, it's okie hun but thank you!! I already have the colors of strass I want for this season set in stone(volcano, aqua, moonlight)! I told myself I must stick to my list of shoes..along with some random less sparkly CL purchases. Must behave for other purchases and travels, ^_^.


----------



## bagpunk

for those who are eye-ing the ronfifi supra: do try one in black leather and black buttons! mine just arrived and i love them!!! 

i found the tightness around the knee to be distracting my brain from sensing my steps, if that even make sense... so that was a bit tricky climbing up stairs and such (these are my first OTK boots). but the fact that they seem to have elongated my legs made up for it 

too early to report about the heels, other than the fact that CL (california) ignored my request for a pair of extra heels.

(anyone know who to contact for these extra pair of fifi heels for the ronfifi supras? - pardon me if this is not the thread to inquire about this - thanks so much beforehand!!!)


----------



## tivogirl

PANda_USC said:


> Regeens, you were coherent! No worries! I do prefer strassed shoes to be heels. A large rhinestone fell off of my love strass flats and now the "e" part of the Love looks messed up! But hmmm...I think I need to hear more positive fifi stories to sway my decision! Anyone??




*panda*: I'm pretty unforgiving on my shoes. I don't trash them but I don't hesitate to wear them to work, out to lunch, out to dinner that night, etc. I walk two city blocks to work and at least that far and back at lunch. Our sidewalks are good and I try to watch for cracks but there are areas of brick and such that I can't avoid. I am happy to say I have worn my beige patent Fifis an average of once a week for the last three months and they are still going strong. I was worried when I heard about the problems others were having but, (knock wood) I have not had the same experience.

I think Fifi strass would be real head-turners and I would definitely get them over flats!


----------



## jeshika

*Panda*, just think of how beautiful they'll look!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

mychillywilly said:


> Thanks poohping, so the pic reflects the true color. I m so disappointed.


 
They are more *grape purple* than anything else.  It is a yummy color IMO but it is because they work well for the office as a neutral!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> Regeens, you were coherent! No worries! I do prefer strassed shoes to be heels. A large rhinestone fell off of my love strass flats and now the "e" part of the Love looks messed up! But hmmm...I think I need to hear more positive fifi stories to sway my decision! Anyone??


 
*Hi Panda. Can`t wait to see your strassy Loubies .. *
*But i have a Q. Regarding the AQUA strass Fifis.. From which Boutique you`ve ordered them?*
*Coz i heard that only Dark Blue Strass is coming this season *


----------



## LavenderIce

tivogirl said:


> *panda*: I'm pretty unforgiving on my shoes. I don't trash them but I don't hesitate to wear them to work, out to lunch, out to dinner that night, etc. I walk two city blocks to work and at least that far and back at lunch. Our sidewalks are good and I try to watch for cracks but there are areas of brick and such that I can't avoid. I am happy to say I have worn my beige patent Fifis an average of once a week for the last three months and they are still going strong. I was worried when I heard about the problems others were having but, (knock wood) I have not had the same experience.
> 
> I think Fifi strass would be real head-turners and I would definitely get them over flats!


 
The thin heel of the Fifi is a big cause of worry and the bad experiences some people have had only deepens the fear of acquiring the Fifi Strass or Ronfifi Supra.  IMO, the risk for heel damage exists for all heel styles.  There have even been posts by others who have had problems with basic CL heel styles.  Thank you so much for sharing your positive experience with the Fifi *tivogirl*.


----------



## PANda_USC

*seductive*, horatio is getting the aqua strass fifis.

*tivo*, okie, I hope I wont be too rough with my shoes and snap the heels! I think I'll just stick with dark blue strass gozuls, and volcano strass and aqua strass fifis. ^_^! I was imagining how over the top I'd look wearing a romper with volcano strass flats..plus I definitely bang up my flats so they'd look pretty awful after a lot of the rhinestones have fallen off. Okie. Volcano fifis!!

Thank you so much for your opinions everyone!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Haha,* PANda*, I was going to chime in and say the fifi strass, but it looks like you've already decided!  I think if I were to get strass flats, they'd have to be a neutral like the black strass ones - I think the volcano is a little to flashy for flats (just IMHO).  Can't wait to see your fifis!


----------



## mychillywilly

lolitablue said:


> They are more *grape purple* than anything else.  It is a yummy color IMO but it is because they work well for the office as a neutral!!!


Thanks *lolitablue*, I am just going to get the purple patent bianca, i love it being more vibrant!!


----------



## tivogirl

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your positive experience with the Fifi *tivogirl*.



My pleasure - I really REALLY love mine! I hope I'm not jinxing myself by posting that! 



PANda_USC said:


> Okie. Volcano fifis!!



  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## PANda_USC

*tivo*, eheheh, Panda is waiting for Paris to get them, lol. Save close to 1K, :: phewph::


----------



## Onederland

so i'm personally glad that i've now seen a picture of the Amber, thank youuu Panda! but does anyone know if ANYWHERE ordered the black on black version of the Amber? it was shown in the lookbook, but i know none of the boutiques ordered it in. and all i'm seeing is the magenta, gold version, and i'd kill for the all black ones.


----------



## calisurf

pinkiestarlet said:


> If anyone wants to know, I checked with my SA here in the SG boutique and they will be bringing in both Madame Butterfly pumps in 120 and 150mm, but only in leopard pony. I also saw a picture of the 120mm version and it looks exactly like the 150mm, platform and all but as the store didn't have any samples (the shoes will only come in Aug, pathetic) so I'm not sure will the platform for both versions be the same height.
> 
> I want a pair of the Madame Butterfly pumps 120 in red/purple suede so bad! I don't think I can rock the leopard pony, neither do I wanna wait till Aug lol, so if anyone knows of any stores that carry them, please let me know!




sorry newbie here 

SG Boutique?  Singapore?  I am on a mission for 150 Madame Butterfly leopard!


----------



## jeshika

yay *panda*! excited to see them when they get here!!!!

btw, does anyone know when the black comet fifis hit stores?


----------



## carlinha

Onederland said:


> so i'm personally glad that i've now seen a picture of the Amber, thank youuu Panda! but does anyone know if ANYWHERE ordered the black on black version of the Amber? it was shown in the lookbook, but i know none of the boutiques ordered it in. and all i'm seeing is the magenta, gold version, and i'd kill for the all black ones.



i believe either SCP or horatio have ordered the black with black strass ambers.


----------



## Alice1979

These are interesting...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574492709417&bmUID=1278436944244&ev19=1:3

Pique Prive


----------



## PANda_USC

^haha, I must be really nuts because the top part of the toe box reminds me of the Hermes Oran sandals ..partial beginning of an "H", >_<

*alice*, and yes, those CLs are very interesting


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> ^haha, I must be really nuts because the top part of the toe box reminds me of the Hermes Oran sandals ..partial beginning of an "H", >_<
> 
> *alice*, and yes, those CLs are very interesting


 
I can't see that.

Not loving that they slapped a pique circ top on a VP bottom....


----------



## guccigal07

does anyone have the cloued noued in the nude spike slingback with  bows? are they comfy?


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked K*, hahah, I probably see it because I've been O.D.ing on H-ness, LOL. :: invites K to imaginationland:: ^_^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *naked K*, hahah, I probably see it because I've been O.D.ing on H-ness, LOL. :: invites K to imaginationland:: ^_^


 
ooops! I meant *can* .... apparently my mind has already left for the day ... or my fingers are going crazy heheheh  

whooooooooooooooo imaginationland!


----------



## maianh_8686

guccigal07 said:


> does anyone have the cloued noued in the nude spike slingback with bows? are they comfy?


 
gucci, they are very comfy thanks to the thick platforms.  I love mine a lot


----------



## gymangel812

besides the bianca and banana does anyone know if there are any other styles that the positano python (like in pic) comes in?? is it only at boutiques and NM? anyone want to guess if these will make it to sale? i _*love *_them but ack the price...and i'm afraid of them yellowing...


----------



## tivogirl

Oooo I think I want that leopard print VP with the red toe! Anybody know how much? And is Madison horrible to deal with via email?


----------



## PANda_USC

*tivo*, call Crystal at Madison! She is very helpful, ^_^

*magdalena*, thank you so much for the pics my dearest! Oy, gozuls have my head spinning. I think my heart is finally set on silk strass gozuls..they're much more neutral in color than the dark blue ones or the volcano ones.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^They are $925

I would call to get a quick answer, however Season has been pretty good with responding to emails if you want to go that route. good luck

No problem, my dear Panda! they are beautiful!! are you still getting volcano strass Fifis? I am contemplating volcano Ambers but I'm scared they will be too "out there" for me. so many decisions...arrgghhh


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, yepppp, the fifis because the strass is so "out there" and colorful that there needs to be a heel on it, ^_^.

Ooo, the amber strass are interesting...gold specchio with velvet(or was it suede or velour) and volcano strass. I don't have the legs for them but I'm sure you with your long and slim legs could definitely rock them!!! ^_^


----------



## tivogirl

Thank you *panda* and *Magdalena*!


----------



## roussel

anyone know what color crystals are on these NPs?


----------



## strsusc

^hello lover!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rourou*, Oooo, gonna get yourself some strass?!?!!? ^_^!!! :: places Panda's stamp of approval aka Panda pawprint::


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... those NP strass are divine!! Is it crystal moonlight? It looks like crystal AB to me.


----------



## roussel

that is what i thought too crystal moonlight


----------



## karwood

*Ambertina* @ NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732


----------



## brintee




----------



## CMP86

Where is naked? NM has the ultra violet Jems on preorder now.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CMP86 said:


> Where is naked? NM has the ultra violet Jems on preorder now.


 
They've always had them (just sans photo). I've already got my name in at a place 

ETA: One month.

Thanks for the heads up though! 

Those ambertina are AMAZING! and I'm still drooling over the toundra. If those go to sale, they will be on my feet!


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone know if any of the European boutiques are getting the Armony with the Astrakan cuff?


----------



## roussel

Oh my online shopping now available at CL website.


----------



## elfgirl

roussel said:


> Oh my online shopping now available at CL website.



They have sizing guides for each style! (That actually seem accurate, unlike some of Saks'!)


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^I am soooo happy that's finally up and running!!! more temptation awaits. I wonder if the return policy is the same as boutiques?


----------



## strsusc

roussel said:


> Oh my online shopping now available at CL website.



Finally!!! 

This could be very dangerous!


----------



## PANda_USC

^agreed, very dangerous indeed! Heheheh! I hope they release more styles on their site!!


----------



## heatherB

roussel said:


> Oh my online shopping now available at CL website.


 
Oh my goodness! This is baaaaaaaaaaaad, but so good


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^I am soooo happy that's finally up and running!!! more temptation awaits. I wonder if the return policy is the same as boutiques?


 

Click on "Assistance", then "Returns":


*"Please note that at this time merchandise purchased online cannot be returned or exchanged at the Christian Louboutin retail boutiques....For online purchases Christian Louboutin will accept merchandise in its original condition for refund/exchange when accompanied by the original sale slip. We will not accept merchandise that has been worn, used, altered or damaged. The red sole must be in perfect condition"*...you can read further more at http://us.christianlouboutin.com/assistance/#returns


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> ^agreed, very dangerous indeed! Heheheh! I hope they release more styles on their site!!


 
ITA! I hope more styles will be available on the site! And I think this is gonna be AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> ITA! I hope more styles will be available on the site! And I think this is gonna be AWESOME!!!!!



Now that my panic has subsided :ninja: ...

I find it interesting that they're making some of the boutique exclusives like the Lady Peep available through the online boutique.  I'm wondering if this means we'll see _more_ exclusives that are limited to a single boutique or a select few.  I'm also wondering if we'll see more department store exclusives, since the online boutique now competes directly against them in the online marketplace.


----------



## strsusc

I agree *elfgirl* it will be interesting to see how this affects department store online inventory and sales, especially if you can get a refund from the online CL store and not just store credit...


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> Click on "Assistance", then "Returns":
> 
> 
> *"Please note that at this time merchandise purchased online cannot be returned or exchanged at the Christian Louboutin retail boutiques....For online purchases Christian Louboutin will accept merchandise in its original condition for refund/exchange when accompanied by the original sale slip. We will not accept merchandise that has been worn, used, altered or damaged. The red sole must be in perfect condition"*...you can read further more at http://us.christianlouboutin.com/assistance/#returns


 
yeah, I saw that on their website after I posted my comment.  Thanks for posting, though!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## PANda_USC

Fifi 100's in AB strass available at Vegas, or at least that's what the voicemail said, haha. Darn it! I asked my SA at SCP to reserve the volcanos there, not the AB, >_<


----------



## dreachick2384

OMG. Didn't need to know this...


----------



## roussel

^ the website says those fifi strass are blue strass, but it does look like AB to me.  so maybe those NPs are made of AB crystals as well not crystal moonlight


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Woohoooo!! I love the new online boutique..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

the new online boutique is such BAD temptation for my wallet!!!


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone tried on the clou noueds 150mm? how do they fit?


----------



## PANda_USC

^*adctdtoshpng* hasssssss tried them on. Best to ask her, meow. I think I misspelled her screen name...


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone tried on the clou noueds 150mm? how do they fit?



TTS or 1/2 size down.


----------



## eggpudding

The online boutique is US only?...


----------



## regeens

^Yep.


----------



## ilovetoshop

Hmmm trying to decide between the nude clou noeud spike or black lady peep spikes...any suggestions between the two?? Really torn and undecisive. TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ilovetoshop said:


> Hmmm trying to decide between the nude clou noeud spike or black lady peep spikes...any suggestions between the two?? Really torn and undecisive. TIA!


 
lady peep spike!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> lady peep spike!!



Thanks! Well that way it gives me a lil time to save$$ for them for


----------



## gymangel812

i'm trying to decide if i should get the nude clou noeud. i can't stop thinking about them but i'm worried they might go on sale later. i'm also worried if they're too trendy... like if i wanted to sell them in a year or 2 i would lose a ton of money...


----------



## ChenChen

gymangel812 said:


> i'm trying to decide if i should get the nude clou noeud. i can't stop thinking about them but i'm worried they might go on sale later. i'm also worried if they're too trendy... like if i wanted to sell them in a year or 2 i would lose a ton of money...



Just my $0.02, but most shoes don't have much resale value anyway; I liken them to cars - once you drive them off the lot (wear them), you lose at least 20% of the value.   It's the rare shoe that will actually resale for more or as much as you paid for them.  That said, I think you should get what you LOVE (and will be sad if you missed them on sale) than worry about losing the money you spent on them later, so I would absolutely get the clou noeuds!   And yes, this is coming from someone who has a hard time letting go of any of her shoes LOL!


----------



## carlinha

ChenChen said:


> Just my $0.02, but most shoes don't have much resale value anyway; I liken them to cars - once you drive them off the lot (wear them), you lose at least 20% of the value.   It's the rare shoe that will actually resale for more or as much as you paid for them.  That said, I think you should get what you LOVE (and will be sad if you missed them on sale) than worry about losing the money you spent on them later, so I would absolutely get the clou noeuds!   And yes, this is coming from someone who has a hard time letting go of any of her shoes LOL!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


>



*Hi carlinah.. I love your MBB , they look amazing !!!
I remmeber in one of the posts you displayed a picture of the ALTI SPIKES 140 or 160 .. Do you have an idea which BOUTIQUE is getting the 140 version?*


----------



## gymangel812

ChenChen said:


> Just my $0.02, but most shoes don't have much resale value anyway; I liken them to cars - once you drive them off the lot (wear them), you lose at least 20% of the value.   It's the rare shoe that will actually resale for more or as much as you paid for them.  That said, I think you should get what you LOVE (and will be sad if you missed them on sale) than worry about losing the money you spent on them later, so I would absolutely get the clou noeuds!   And yes, this is coming from someone who has a hard time letting go of any of her shoes LOL!


thanks  i'm not expecting to get full value back if i was to sell, just at least 60%. i don't want it to be one of those shoes that goes on sale everywhere and be not worth 50% retail brand new.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> thanks  i'm not expecting to get full value back if i was to sell, just at least 60%. i don't want it to be one of those shoes that goes on sale everywhere and be not worth 50% retail brand new.


 
If that is your feel... I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## LavenderIce

I agree with *naked*.  Barneys and NM has them, so along with the boutiques and the online boutique, there's always a possibility they'll go on sale.


----------



## gymangel812

LavenderIce said:


> I agree with *naked*.  Barneys and NM has them, so along with the boutiques and the online boutique, there's always a possibility they'll go on sale.


so you think there's a good chance they'll be on sale and won't be worth that much later? i only want the nude not the black ones.


----------



## tivogirl

I think they'll look trendy and dated in a few years, but that doesn't mean there won't be someone out there looking for them. 

I treat my shoes like any other collectible. If I love them, I buy them. If they're worth something in the future, great. If not, I still love them and have gotten enjoyment out of them. Nobody can predict what may happen.


----------



## LavenderIce

gymangel812 said:


> *so you think there's a good chance they'll be on sale and won't be worth that much later?* i only want the nude not the black ones.


 
Playing the sale game is a gamble.  There are things you can slate for making it to sale and they don't or not go on sale at all and they do.  However, I've found if a seasonal style is carried by several boutiques and retailers in the same material and color fabrication, there is a good chance it will go on sale.


----------



## Emily HC

tivogirl said:


> I think they'll look trendy and dated in a few years, but that doesn't mean there won't be someone out there looking for them.
> 
> I treat my shoes like any other collectible. If I love them, I buy them. If they're worth something in the future, great. If not, I still love them and have gotten enjoyment out of them. Nobody can predict what may happen.



*I agree. I buy shoes because I LOVE them~ I usually wear 34 or 34.5,sometimes 35, if the sizes are available and I can't stop thinking about them, I won't wait until they go on sale because there's a big chance they will be gone by then. If I only 70-80% LIKE them, I will wait for sale. If they are still available, great. if not, that's ok too.* * i guess it's really up to you. If your budget allows you to get this extra particular pair, just go for it then.*


----------



## Emily HC

*this may be off the topic, but just want to let you guys know that CL online shop's 1888- number is really helpful for your shoe hunting! I have to say its customer service is better than some of the CL boutiques*


----------



## Alice1979

gymangel812 said:


> so you think there's a good chance they'll be on sale and won't be worth that much later? i only want the nude not the black ones.



Why don't you shop around for the best pricing for now if you don't really want to wait for them to go on sale? Perhaps look into getting them from one of the European boutiques or stores. You would most likely pay below US retail when buying them oversea. Or you could wait just a little longer when either NM or Barneys has upcoming promotions or GC events.


----------



## AmberLeBon

has anyone seen escandria in real life yet??


----------



## gymangel812

Alice1979 said:


> Why don't you shop around for the best pricing for now if you don't really want to wait for them to go on sale? Perhaps look into getting them from one of the European boutiques or stores. You would most likely pay below US retail when buying them oversea. Or you could wait just a little longer when either NM or Barneys has upcoming promotions or GC events.


i've emailed the boutiques twice about them and all i got was a response from mount st saying they don't have them. i called st honore and they only had them in black. so if anyone know's a europe boutique that has them, pm me


----------



## heatherB

NM will start receiving them after the 22nd of this month!


----------



## jessjulesmom

Pardon my ignorance, but what are "misfits"?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's mis-matched shoes...  just a guess


----------



## DC-Cutie

heatherB said:


> NM will start receiving them after the 22nd of this month!



any Neiman's in particular?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3




----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ what would we do without you??

Here I am thinking NMs is going to start selling mis-matched CLS - LOL


----------



## cts900

^^Exactly! I have yet to ask a CL question that *naked* could not answer.  You should work for Christian Louboutin, sister!


----------



## elfgirl

*Naked *is like a walking reference guide to CLs! Seriously!


----------



## Alice1979

heatherB said:


> NM will start receiving them after the 22nd of this month!



Do you know what color will NM receive?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

awww you guys 


I'm just trying to save *DC* from calling all of the NM stores asking when they're going to receive their "misfit" pairs of Louboutins


----------



## karwood

My feelings on the Misfits are still ambiguous. Maybe I need to see some modeling pics first to convince me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

karwood said:


> My feelings on the Misfits are still ambiguous. Maybe I need to see some modeling pics first to convince me.



uh, oh!  sounds like you need some enabling


----------



## elfgirl

Does anyone have any information on what the Paris boutiques (any of them) have received and/or ordered for Pre-Fall or Fall?

It seems like we got a ton of intel on their stock for Spring, but other than *Mags*' short post from St. Honore (which was mostly just strass), I haven't seen anyone post their Fall new stock.  

TIA!


----------



## mychillywilly

I would love to know the Paris inventory too!!


----------



## heatherB

I know Tysons Galleria will have them. That's in VA, for those of you outside the area.


DC-Cutie said:


> any Neiman's in particular?


----------



## heatherB

Both beige and black, I believe. 



Alice1979 said:


> Do you know what color will NM receive?


----------



## guccigal07

gymangel812 said:


> so you think there's a good chance they'll be on sale and won't be worth that much later? i only want the nude not the black ones.



most places have sold out of these and the boutique had a long wait list for alot of sizes


----------



## elfgirl

^^But the online boutique had the full run of sizes in both colors.

ETA: The online boutique is sold out of 38.5, 39, 39.5 in Nude but has all other sizes. Black is only sold out in 41.


----------



## guccigal07

I bet they are sold out in a week or two for sure since they just went live


----------



## guccigal07

FYI Vegas just got the slingback version of the altadama...new for this season called Catanina or something in micro mini glitter!


----------



## elfgirl

guccigal07 said:


> I bet they are sold out in a week or two for sure since they just went live


 
Possibly. But, the longer they stay in stock, the more likely they are to stay there.  The clou noeud was the first spiked style to come out this season, but there are several* still to appear.  One another one is available, I expect the sales for the clou noeud to fall off.


*Two definitely, at least.


----------



## indypup

^They may very well do that.  But from what I was told at NM Atlanta, they've been selling like hotcakes because they've been spotted on dozens of celebrities.  I still can't believe they sold out there in 72 hours.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

guccigal07 said:


> FYI Vegas just got the slingback version of the altadama...new for this season called Catanina or something in micro mini glitter!


 
Catanita is not a new style for this season but is new in micro mini glitter!


----------



## erinmiyu

*gymangel* - if you love them, you should get them but i also think it sounds like you need talked into getting them and imo that tells me you should hold off on them for now.


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> ^They may very well do that.  But from what I was told at NM Atlanta, they've been selling like hotcakes because they've been spotted on dozens of celebrities.  I still can't believe they sold out there in 72 hours.



I can believe it _because _they've been seen on so many celebrities. But, because they were all over the red carpet during the later awards season, I think that the celebrities (or, more the the point, the celebrities' stylists) will move on to the next studded style as soon as it comes out.

This is all IMO, of course. Every season there's always a style that seems to have more staying power than everyone thinks at first.  I just don't think this one is it.


----------



## karwood

indypup said:


> ^They may very well do that. But from what I was told at NM Atlanta, they've been selling like hotcakes because they've been spotted on dozens of celebrities. I still can't believe they sold out there in 72 hours.


 
selling like hotcakes? Really? This is one bandwagon I am certainly not interested on jumping on.



guccigal07 said:


> FYI Vegas just got the slingback version of the altadama...new for this season called Catanina or something in micro mini glitter!


 
Catenita?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> selling like hotcakes? Really? This is one bandwagon I am certainly not interested on jumping on.


 
 Me either...



> Cantenita?


 
I was close


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Catanita is not a new style for this season but is new in micro mini glitter!


 
Just noticed, LOL! But you are definitely right about not being a new style.


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> selling like hotcakes? Really? This is one bandwagon I am certainly not interested on jumping on.



Me either. But, then again, seeing a pair of shoes on dozens of celebrities usually makes me want it less, not more. (Usually because I'm tired of seeing them long before I have the option  to buy them myself.) 

Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## karwood

elfgirl said:


> Me either. But, then again, seeing a pair of shoes on dozens of celebrities usually makes me want it less, not more. (Usually because I'm tired of seeing them long before I have the option to buy them myself.)
> 
> Maybe I'm weird.


 
IMO, I don't care how many celebrities are seen wearing CL shoes, it's that I never really cared for this style. The studs and the bows just seems a bit too neurotic. You are right that there are other styles with studs coming out very soon and I think these styles will be far more appealing, at least for my eyes.

Again, this is my opinion.


----------



## indypup

*Kar*, that's exactly what I thought when he told me... and I specifically asked about them because they were no longer on the floor (and had been three days prior).  My face was like this:  

(and I meant to specify that they had sold that quickly HERE, because I don't know about anywhere else)


----------



## indypup

elfgirl said:


> I can believe it _because _they've been seen on so many celebrities. But, because they were all over the red carpet during the later awards season, I think that the celebrities (or, more the the point, the celebrities' stylists) will move on to the next studded style as soon as it comes out.
> 
> This is all IMO, of course. Every season there's always a style that seems to have more staying power than everyone thinks at first.  I just don't think this one is it.



Totally agree with this!  I just didn't want to believe it because I don't like them.   I don't think these have any staying power either.


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> IMO, I don't care how many celebrities are seen wearing CL shoes, it's that I never really cared for this style. The studs and the bows just seems a bit too neurotic. You are right that there are other styles with studs coming out very soon and I think these styles will be far more appealing, at least for my eyes.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion.



I wasn't ever really fond of them, but I could see what Msr. was trying to do with the whole "It's got a bow! But it's studded!" concept.  I don't think it worked well, but I got it.  

But, I was speaking more as a general thing when I said I get tired of seeing the same shoes/bags/clothes on celebrity after celebrity (or even just a ton of the general population).  Sometimes things like that fade into the background like Muzak or window dressing.  But sometimes, especially when it's something like the CN that's meant to draw attention, it ends up being like hearing my daughter sing the same Taylor Swift song for the umpteenth time in a single evening. (The song in question would be "Jump Then Fall" for those playing at home. ush 



indypup said:


> Totally agree with this!  I just didn't want to believe it because I don't like them.   I don't think these have any staying power either.



I believe it. It makes me :weird: but I believe it.


----------



## PANda_USC

Don't know if these are old or have been posted already, but I just noticed these.  Altadamas in Grey python. Available at "brown's fashions"


----------



## strsusc

oh my...


----------



## CMP86

I can't get onto the clou noeud bandwagon either. Way too much going on for my liking. I also can't get onto the MBB bandwagon either. They look great on everyone else but definitely a style I'm staying away from.


----------



## rdgldy

PANda_USC said:


> Don't know if these are old or have been posted already, but I just noticed these.  Altadamas in Grey python. Available at "brown's fashions"


Also at Harvey Nichols.  I have them and they are stunning IRL!!


----------



## rdgldy

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1105788&d=1274213288


----------



## guccigal07

those are amazing ADs!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, oh my! Your ADS are phenomenal! :: drools all over keyboard:: Have yet to pull the trigger on python, >_<.

*guccigal*, ::enable enable:: These would look great on you, hehehe


----------



## elfgirl

Has anyone tried on the Gazolina?


----------



## heatherB

New addition to Barneys.com: 


What do you all think?


----------



## heatherB

^ I'd like to see them on, but think they might be really pretty.


----------



## heatherB

From Saks.com, Jem in beige suede (also in black)


----------



## guccigal07

PANda_USC said:


> *rdgldy*, oh my! Your ADS are phenomenal! :: drools all over keyboard:: Have yet to pull the trigger on python, >_<.
> 
> *guccigal*, ::enable enable:: These would look great on you, hehehe



I would get them but I feel python-ed out with the banana rocca with silver and the AD in the cosmo python!!


----------



## elfgirl

Just an FYI:

I don't know how many others are wait listed at Miami for the Alti Spikes, but I talked to Nathalie today and Miami is getting the 160 version ONLY.  They are not getting the 140 as previously thought.


----------



## kett

Yay 160!!! I am wait listed at Vegas and I swear I am starting to get so impatient...


----------



## karwood

kett said:


> Yay 160!!! I am wait listed at Vegas and I swear I am starting to get so impatient...


 
For the LPS or AS?


----------



## gymangel812

speaking alti spikes... are they coming in nude? or are the lady peep spike coming in nude? if either are, what stores are getting them?


----------



## elfgirl

gymangel812 said:


> speaking alti spikes... are they coming in nude? or are the lady peep spike coming in nude? if either are, what stores are getting them?



There was a rumor that the LPS would be coming in nude, but I don't think it was ever confirmed.  Call Nathalie at the Miami boutique--she mentioned they might be getting them.

IIRC, the AS will only be in black.

----

*BTW*, now that we know that Miami is getting the 160mm version of the AS, those that are on wait lists elsewhere might want to check what that boutique ordered.  

Up until now, the info on the board was that NO ONE but Dallas was getting the 160.  Since this isn't the case and since I seem to remember that some had a preference for the shorter heel height, I thought I'd mention.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

elfgirl said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> I don't know how many others are wait listed at Miami for the Alti Spikes, but I talked to Nathalie today and Miami is getting the 160 version ONLY.  They are not getting the 140 as previously thought.



*Thankx for the update Elfgirl.. Did you asked them if any Boutique is getting the 140 version? 
*


----------



## elfgirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thankx for the update Elfgirl.. Did you asked them if any Boutique is getting the 140 version?
> *



I didn't.  Sorry!


----------



## elfgirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Thankx for the update Elfgirl.. Did you asked them if any Boutique is getting the 140 version?
> *



I just noticed that I had a reply from Nathalie that I missed -- she said that she believes that *all* the boutiques ordered the 160.


----------



## kett

karwood said:


> For the LPS or AS?



You know, now that I think about it,  I think maybe it was the LPS...

*edit* Just looked at my sig  - definitely the LPS (.


----------



## kikidots

Did anyone happen to catch these on the Saks FB page today?...Um yeah me wantie! 
Miss Fast Spike Bootie (Saks Exclusive) $1,095

sorry if this is a repost, i don't think i have seen em on here yet.....


----------



## photomama24

gymangel812 said:


> speaking alti spikes... are they coming in nude? or are the lady peep spike coming in nude? if either are, what stores are getting them?



That would be a fab color.  Im impatiently waiting on the Alti Spikes as well.


----------



## NANI1972

I would so love love love if these came out in the Bianca style. My mouth is watering just thinking about it!


----------



## sassyphoenix

I've come back to so much fabulous shoes.  My head is spinning.
*nakedmosher2of3* - Since it seems you are also waiting...do you know when are the Jems coming?  I have my name on every wait-list that I don't even remember who said what.  I'm getting impatient.

Oh my...I'm kinda loving those Miss Fast Spike bootie but not over the Alti spikes though.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

elfgirl said:


> I just noticed that I had a reply from Nathalie that I missed -- she said that she believes that *all* the boutiques ordered the 160.



160 !! thats too high for me 
Thanx Sis.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sassyphoenix said:


> I've come back to so much fabulous shoes. My head is spinning.
> *nakedmosher2of3* - Since it seems you are also waiting...do you know when are the Jems coming? I have my name on every wait-list that I don't even remember who said what. I'm getting impatient.
> 
> Oh my...I'm kinda loving those Miss Fast Spike bootie but not over the Alti spikes though.


 
They are on preorder at NM ... supposedly another month or so and they should be arriving.


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^Thanks.  Off to pre-order


----------



## PANda_USC

AB pigalle 120s at SCP!!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

PANda_USC said:


> AB pigalle 120s at SCP!!!!!!



AB as in crystal AB strass?


----------



## compulsive

^


----------



## Alice1979

compulsive said:


> ^


----------



## sobe2009

elfgirl said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> I don't know how many others are wait listed at Miami for the Alti Spikes, but I talked to Nathalie today and Miami is getting the 160 version ONLY. They are not getting the 140 as previously thought.


 
Correct! Because they said that 160 sells better . Do you know about the sizing? I am thinking that they may run like Biancas, but not sure.


----------



## elfgirl

sobe2009 said:


> Correct! Because they said that 160 sells better . Do you know about the sizing? I am thinking that they may run like Biancas, but not sure.



I remember everyone thinking it was odd that all the boutiques but Dallas would order 140 instead of 160, but that was the info we had originally from one of the SAs at SCP (I believe).

All the sizing advice I've seen for the Alti is 1/2 size UP from TTS, which would be the opposite of the Bianca.  However since this is 160 instead of 140, it may end up running TTS.  Nathalie in Miami has said that she'll update everyone on her list on sizing once they come in.  I'll post whatever updated info she gives me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*alice*, this pic is for YOU! ^_^. Sorry it's a bit blurry. Just got the pic from the boutique earlier.







*Vee*! Thank you for clarifying, hehe.


----------



## strsusc

when I have tried on the alti 160 i went with old VP sizing or 1/2 size up from TTS (IMO)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *alice*, this pic is for YOU! ^_^. Sorry it's a bit blurry. Just got the pic from the boutique earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vee*! Thank you for clarifying, hehe.


 
a beauty


----------



## po0hping

elfgirl said:


> I remember everyone thinking it was odd that all the boutiques but Dallas would order 140 instead of 160, but that was the info we had originally from one of the SAs at SCP (I believe).
> 
> All the sizing advice I've seen for the Alti is 1/2 size UP from TTS, which would be the opposite of the Bianca.  However since this is 160 instead of 140, it may end up running TTS.  Nathalie in Miami has said that she'll update everyone on her list on sizing once they come in.  I'll post whatever updated info she gives me.



So excited for this!!!  But I do hope they show up in other places like NAP, Saks or even CL online.  Not a big fan of store credit if I have to return due to sizing issues and the size I need ends up being sold out.


----------



## Alice1979

PANda_USC said:


> *alice*, this pic is for YOU! ^_^. Sorry it's a bit blurry. Just got the pic from the boutique earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vee*! Thank you for clarifying, hehe.



What are you trying to do, give me a heart attack? You know I can't take this  First the lizzie Bianca, now this 

Thank you for the pic though, sweet *PANda*


----------



## nexisfan

z.o.m.g. Panda, thanks for that picture. Now excuse me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## PANda_USC

*alice*, :devil: Hehehe, glad you could enjoy ittt! Perhaps another strass fairy reveal? :: wink nudge::

*K*, I knowww, a beauty right?!?! Anything in AB strass just takes my breath away

*nexis*, no problem! ::hands you a napkin::


----------



## ilovetoshop

I spoke with Reaghan today and she said the Lady peep spikes should run tts and to go down .5 for the altispike 160..hmm best way to find out would be to wait until they arrive I suppose..for those on the waitlist for Lady peeps or altis..what size are you opting for?? And do you think the 160 would be close to the 150mm to walk in..wow they sure are getting higher by the season..good thing I'm short..lol


----------



## ilovetoshop

elfgirl said:


> There was a rumor that the LPS would be coming in nude, but I don't think it was ever confirmed.  Call Nathalie at the Miami boutique--she mentioned they might be getting them.
> 
> IIRC, the AS will only be in black.
> 
> ----
> 
> *BTW*, now that we know that Miami is getting the 160mm version of the AS, those that are on wait lists elsewhere might want to check what that boutique ordered.
> 
> Up until now, the info on the board was that NO ONE but Dallas was getting the 160.  Since this isn't the case and since I seem to remember that some had a preference for the shorter heel height, I thought I'd mention.



So I called Miami to confirm if the LPS's would be available in the nude..Spoke with Angie and she confirmed that the nude would not be available in the US boutiques meaning they are not being made in the nude color yet, but maybe in the near future they may decide to make them in nude..Oh and yes all the boutiques will carry the 160'smm. 
*Elfgirl* Thanks for the updates..and are you opting for the altis or lps?? I love both styles..can't decide!


----------



## sobe2009

elfgirl said:


> I remember everyone thinking it was odd that all the boutiques but Dallas would order 140 instead of 160, but that was the info we had originally from one of the SAs at SCP (I believe).
> 
> All the sizing advice I've seen for the Alti is 1/2 size UP from TTS, which would be the opposite of the Bianca. However since this is 160 instead of 140, it may end up running TTS. Nathalie in Miami has said that she'll update everyone on her list on sizing once they come in. I'll post whatever updated info she gives me.


 
Can't wait Elf. I just sent u a PM


----------



## indypup

kikidots said:


> Did anyone happen to catch these on the Saks FB page today?...Um yeah me wantie!
> Miss Fast Spike Bootie (Saks Exclusive) $1,095
> 
> sorry if this is a repost, i don't think i have seen em on here yet.....



AHHH!  I want these!


----------



## tivogirl

Regarding sizing on the Lady Peep Spikes... I just got my Lady Peeps from the online boutique this week and they were definitely TTS for my regular CL sizing. I got the same size I get in VP and Simple and they fit perfectly. The non-spikes are 150mm so the sizing should be the same as the spikes.


----------



## ilovetoshop

tivogirl said:


> Regarding sizing on the Lady Peep Spikes... I just got my Lady Peeps from the online boutique this week and they were definitely TTS for my regular CL sizing. I got the same size I get in VP and Simple and they fit perfectly. The non-spikes are 150mm so the sizing should be the same as the spikes.



Thanks!! I have the LP in patent and was TTS..but if I recall I remember another Tpf saying she could have went .5 down in the Lady peep leather due to stretching out a little..btw she had the LP in the gorgeous cranberry color! *Tivo* LoveLove the purple LP..the color is divine! (note to self..must stay away from this forum..everyone is killing me with their gorgeous collection!)  Every time I say this is the last one for a while...never seems to go through...broke like a joke and waiting for a shipment is so stressful trying to hide it from DH..oh and the red soles def give it away, so can't wear them until some time has passed between each pair..lol


----------



## tivogirl

^ Ha! I definitely understand! I have only had these a few days and have worn them around the house a total of maybe 6 hours so they could still stretch. I can always pad, so I tend to err on the too big side when given the choice. I'll report back if they do stretch!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Oh yeh me too..I rather pad them than have them be too tight..I will go tts for everything unless its a big difference..I wear size 36 and think the smaller size ranges like 35 and 36's tend to run tts in CL. I don't think I will be sizing down for the LPS. Thanks for the update and wear them in good health!


----------



## BattyBugs

I was scoping out the pre-fall shoes on Neiman's website. There are some pretty hot shoes coming in for the fall season. I'm going to talk to my Neiman's SA here in Dallas & ask him to call me when they get them in, so I can hustle over there & try them on. I can't do the high heels (2 knee surgeries makes it next to impossible), but I do love boots.

Also, FYI, Highland Park Village has a freestanding CL store opening soon. They don't have an opening date posted on the door yet, but it will be soon.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

strsusc said:


> when I have tried on the alti 160 i went with old VP sizing or 1/2 size up from TTS (IMO)



Do you have a wide feet Strsucs?
i usually go for 1/2 up in Closed toe Cls coz i have a bit wide feet except in Pigalle 120.
I haven't tried the Alti 160 before so am a bit confused about the sizing 
Any recommendation Girlz?


----------



## maianh_8686

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Do you have a wide feet Strsucs?
> i usually go for 1/2 up in Closed toe Cls coz i have a bit wide feet except in Pigalle 120.
> I haven't tried the Alti 160 before so am a bit confused about the sizing
> Any recommendation Girlz?



I have wide feet too so most of the times my CLs are 1/2 size up but for Alti style I just got the purple suede from SCP, they should run true TTS.  Hope it helps


----------



## laurenam

BattyBugs said:


> Also, FYI, Highland Park Village has a freestanding CL store opening soon. They don't have an opening date posted on the door yet, but it will be soon.


 
There is a thread about this opening somewhere. I am planning on attending and I think a few other Texas ladies are as well. I believe the store opens in September, but no exact date has been announced.


----------



## justkell

Paris Hilton just tweeted this pic, she's in Paris btw.


----------



## heatherB

^ I like that one better than the Clou Noeud


----------



## guccigal07

Vegas has that version in black and nude.


----------



## PANda_USC

So exciteddd!!! One new, exclusive style came out at SCP Boutique. *Fuxia Lizzie Biancas*!!







Unfortunately there were only 8 pairs made and all have been reserved months ago..


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## NANI1972

^^^^Holy crap! I ! Those are sooooo freakin' awsome!

Only eight pairs??!! Well that is just torture!


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> So exciteddd!!! One new, exclusive style came out at SCP Boutique. *Fuxia Lizzie Biancas*!!
> 
> *Unfortunately there were only 8 pairs made and all have been reserved months ago..*


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ :lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

Me too elf.


----------



## lolitablue

NANI1972 said:


> Me too elf.


 
Ohhhh!! Love that puppy!!! Can I steal him!!!

I am not feeling much of the Fall Collection, ladies!!! Just want my Fernandos!!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

WOW, what torture!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, that is sooo cute and hilarious, haha


----------



## meggyg8r

That fuchsia lizard is amazing! They need to make every style CL in it!


----------



## diana

^ i totally agree!!!  i'm loving the fuchsia lizard....so gorgeous.  can't wait to see modelling pics panda!


----------



## rdgldy

PANda_USC said:


> So exciteddd!!! One new, exclusive style came out at SCP Boutique. *Fuxia Lizzie Biancas*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there were only 8 pairs made and all have been reserved months ago..


fabulous......................................


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow the fuchsia lizard is gorgeous! they need to make the LC in that!


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, that is sooo cute and hilarious, haha





I can't wait to see them modeled!  Is it my imagination or will they go well with your beautiful avi H, too?


----------



## strsusc

just got a fabulous list of new items at SCP...for pictures go to Fall/Winter 2010 Picture thread


----------



## elfgirl

Oh, how I wish the lizard was in something else...boo.

BUT! I'm so excited to see the Larissa finally make an appearance!  

Thank you for the pictures, *strsusc*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, Ohh my birkin is a *pinkish-purple color*.(the avatar pic is extremely bright)...the fuxia lizzie biancas will go much much better with the *fuchsia* birkin I'm expecting early next year, . But hehe, I like the way you think, :: wink::


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, Ohh my birkin is a *pinkish-purple color*.(the avatar pic is extremely bright)...the fuxia lizzie biancas will go much much better with the *fuchsia* birkin I'm expecting early next year, . But hehe, I like the way you think, :: wink::



Well, if I have to live vicariously through someone, I might as well pick the Panda with the prettiest shiny things!


----------



## jiawerntt

hey guys I'm looking for the CL's fetilo in lace and satin black..Anyone knows where I can get them? I found the fetilo's in fishnet but I'm not feeling it. Also I need the CL's escandria in the gorgeous purple !! Does anyone know the price of these CL's and where I can find them? Thanks !!!


----------



## lilmissb

That lizard bianca is divine!!! Can't wait to see it when you get them *Panda!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, haha, you're silly dear. :: puts a pancake on your head:: I saw your new shoes in the non-CL indulgences thread. ::sweats:: So fierce!!

*lilmiss*, eheheh, thank you! Heheh, and I'm so ecstatic for all of my fellow tPFers who are getting them as well, :ninja:


----------



## tivogirl

Fuxia Lizard Bianca!


----------



## shockboogie

I can't wait to see those fuxia lizzies on you, *PANda*!!!


----------



## mal

^^^ definitely


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I can't wait to see the biancas on you *G!!!* 

I bit bummed that it isn't the fuxia lizzie of seasons old, more of a cotton candy. I'll be excited to drool when the ladies here get them!


----------



## guccigal07

I can't wait for ups to come with them to me!!! holla.


----------



## Popsicool

maianh_8686 said:


> I have wide feet too so most of the times my CLs are 1/2 size up but for Alti style I just got the purple suede from SCP, they should run true TTS.  Hope it helps



I've been meaning to ask if anyone here got them, thank you!! My SA recommended them to me in my TTS as well and I was a bit dubious but looks like we're full steam ahead now... 

MmmmMmmmm ultra violet... can't wait..


----------



## PANda_USC

*R* and *L* and *K*, ^_^!!!!!!! Thank you my darlings!!

*gucci*, ehehehe, cant wait for us to be shoe twinnies

Here's another pic of the fuxia lizzie biancas..my SA trying them on...captures the color a bit better


----------



## Emily HC

PANda_USC said:


> *R* and *L* and *K*, ^_^!!!!!!! Thank you my darlings!!
> 
> *gucci*, ehehehe, cant wait for us to be shoe twinnies
> 
> Here's another pic of the fuxia lizzie biancas..my SA trying them on...captures the color a bit better



 gorgie~~~~~~~~~ do they carry size 34?


----------



## PANda_USC

^don't know but was informed they only received 8 pairs and that all of them had been reserved/spoken for months ago.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice! So when do you get them *Panda?*


----------



## maggiesze1

PANda_USC said:


> *R* and *L* and *K*, ^_^!!!!!!! Thank you my darlings!!
> 
> *gucci*, ehehehe, cant wait for us to be shoe twinnies
> 
> Here's another pic of the fuxia lizzie biancas..my SA trying them on...captures the color a bit better



Love Love the color of these!! Sooo pretty!


----------



## karwood

(swoon) LIZARD BIANCAS! Sounds heavenly! If only they came in another color. _(sorry, I have never liked the colors fuschia and pink:shame._ But, congrats to *panda* and *gucci* for scoring a pair!


----------



## heatherB

There are several new styles added at Barneys.com today. Feel so overwhelmed 

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES0...outin&prefn2=newArrivalBucket&prefv2=0-7 Days


----------



## PANda_USC

Karwood, I hope they come in a more palatable color for you. I know you ruv biancas, heh

Lilmiss, Saturday!!::flops around::


----------



## NANI1972

^May I ask, what was the price point on the lizard Biancas?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> ^May I ask, what was the price point on the lizard Biancas?


 
I think 1895


----------



## NANI1972

Wooo, that's a lota Benjamins!!!!!!


----------



## guccigal07

I actually thought it wasn't too bad for lizard!


----------



## PANda_USC

^same, seeing that my lizzie VPs were about $1650 each? I forgot the price already,


----------



## elfgirl

It's not at all, especially considering there was only small number produced.


Random complaint, not directed at anyone here but done here because you guys will understand: Lizard?  NOT snake.  If I ask for one, I'm not interested in the other. Thank you for being helpful, just...NO.  kthxbye.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG girls did you all see the new Miami exclusive?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Bianca in Pink Rosa Python btw


----------



## elfgirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG girls did you all see the new Miami exclusive?



I wish I liked pink. And wanted more python. 

It's very pretty, though!  I know they will look stunning on any of the ladies here.


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG girls did you all see the new Miami exclusive?


 
Thanks for posting. I got the email, but with no pics attached.


----------



## maianh_8686

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG girls did you all see the new Miami exclusive?



$1195


----------



## karwood

maianh_8686 said:


> $1195





Like *elf *posted,"I wish I liked pink"


----------



## heatherB

I don't usually like pink shoes, but I love these.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> Thanks for posting. I got the email, but with no pics attached.


 
no problem Bianca Queen. I'm on a ban, so whoever gets these I can't wait to see them with a fab outfit!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Wish they weren't python.  Congrats to whoever gets them....lovely nonetheless.

Also, I wish the Ambertina make it to sales.  The price tag is more than I'm willing to pay for sandals.


----------



## shockboogie

Ooh.. those pink python Biancas are calling my name!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, oh babe, you'd look so amazing in them..but then again, you'd rock anything, heh. And wow, I didn't realize the enormous price difference between python and lizzie. O_O.

 Oyyyy..luckily I don't like paler, subdued pinks or else I'd be in troubleeee with those *pink python* biancas, ...


----------



## shockboogie

Too sweet, *PANda* 

I think I might have too many pink/nude shoes already though... Hmm.. but I am definitely loving the baby/cotton candy pink python!

And yes, it is far cheaper than lizzies though lizzies are sturdier I think.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

karwood: Same thing happened to me. I received the email, but no picture. Miami boutique is a disaster!!


----------



## NANI1972

PANda_USC said:


> ^same, seeing that my lizzie VPs were about $1650 each? I forgot the price already,


 


elfgirl said:


> It's not at all, especially considering there was only small number produced.
> 
> 
> Random complaint, not directed at anyone here but done here because you guys will understand: Lizard? NOT snake. If I ask for one, I'm not interested in the other. Thank you for being helpful, just...NO. kthxbye.


 
I understand your points. Just not an investment I think I could or would make. They are truly beautiful though.


----------



## CelticLuv

I honestly have to say I am not a huge fan of the pink python biancas which is a very, very good thing for me especially after I went crazy during sale season. 
I am sure they will look stunning on anyone here and IRL. I'm just not a pink person I guess.


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> I understand your points. Just not an investment I think I could or would make. They are truly beautiful though.


 

NM-I'm not thinking clearly. Too much on the brain.......
I guess it would equal a couple of regularly priced pairs. Just seems like a lot when it's in a large sum. And your right only a few made, so they are unique!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh, I love the Jem


----------



## indypup

I am not liking the price increase on all of the flats!  $565 for Ballerinas?  Eeek!  It's not even that much of an increase, but I guess I just liked seeing $495 (or whatever they were beforehand) on the sticker.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Gosh, I love the Jem


 

meeee toooo


----------



## elfgirl

Alright, ladies. I went into Saks today and tried on the Gazolina thigh high boots. Jonathan was kind enough to help me get into them and to take a picture for me to share. *

Verdict*: I want thigh high boot for Fall. It won't be these. 

My biggest concern is that, because they're made out of nappa, the leather over the thigh *is* going to stretch.  Since there's no elastic or similar to keep it snug even after it stretches, I'm afraid it would start to bag around the knee after two or three wears--especially if you wear them over tights or leggings.   I thought I might try the Lili instead, but they're designed the same way.  Disappointing.

Also, I noticed that the leather already had several obvious marks and scratches on it. I think in trying to keep the leather soft and stretchy so that it would cling to the leg, they made it delicate enough that it's going to get damaged very easily. 

For those that would still like to try them, I took 1/2 size up from TTS.  (I probably could have done TTS, but I think the thigh area works better with 1/2 size up.)


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the scoop *elfgirl*!  You look hot in them!  I'm trying to decide on my OTK boots and those are on my list.  I thought I would like the soft, smooshy leather.  I liked it in the RonFifi Supra, which fit like a glove and is comfy.


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the scoop *elfgirl*!  You look hot in them!  I'm trying to decide on my OTK boots and those are on my list.  I thought I would like the soft, smooshy leather.  I liked it in the RonFifi Supra, which fit like a glove and is comfy.



I'd be less concerned about the leather with the RonFifi because the elastic that hooks over the buttons will keep the shaft of the boot snug, even if the leather stretches.  The Gazolina and Lili don't have anything similar that will still pull the leather tight once it stretches.


----------



## LavenderIce

elfgirl said:


> I'd be less concerned about the leather with the RonFifi because the elastic that hooks over the buttons will keep the shaft of the boot snug, even if the leather stretches. The Gazolina and Lili don't have anything similar that will still pull the leather tight once it stretches.


 
Oh, I see.  I'd be worried about the elastic stretching and loosing it's hold.


----------



## elfgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, I see.  I'd be worried about the elastic stretching and loosing it's hold.



Elastic can be fairly easily replaced or shortened if it stretches. The only real way to fix the leather once it's stretched is to have it taken in by a cobbler so that it fits snug again.

It's entirely possible that these are designed to be one-season-only shoes.  Speaking from experience, though, leather thigh high boots will stretch and will generally start drooping after a couple or three wears unless: a) they have elastic insets at the top of the thigh or b) they lace in some way that allows them to be laced tighter as the leather stretches. There's no real way to minimize the stretching--unless you decide to never sit in them. That might work.


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, then I guess the RonFifi Supras (minus the thin snap prone heel) are more advantageous in the long run.  Thanks for your input *elfgir*l!  I have stayed away from OTK boots because I'm afraid they wouldn't be flattering on my short legged, thunder thighs pear shaped self.  But, the RonFifis did wonders for me.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *elf!* You look amazing in those boots though...I really think I need OTK's....again ush:

*LAV!* You do not have thunder thighs!!!!  I've seen you in your HL missy and you are HAWT!!!


----------



## sobe2009

WOW, Elf!!!! they look amazing on you. In my case, I had to have them and yes I get your point, if the situation arises I would have to find a solution. But I really love them and will be taking the risk. I like the fact that is a bianca platform type of shoe, since  bianca is pretty much my fav style.


----------



## elfgirl

*Sobe*, I'm sure they'll be fine.  Any stretching that happens is definitely fixable--I just don't want to pay $2k+ for shoes knowing that I'll have to pay to have them altered later when I also know there are other options. 

*lilmissb*, I really want them now, too.  Although, having taken the pictures below, I wonder if I should just send my old ones to the spa and wear tham! 

*Lav*, I think thigh highs, especially with heels, can thin the look of the leg tremendously.  I love them, honestly.  I'm glad they're coming back into fashion. 

Since I brought up the issue -- here's a couple of pictures of my old pair of thigh high boots. (Yes, I still have them and, yes, these are older than some of the board members here. ush

I was about 20 lbs. heavier when I wore these on a regular basis.  In the first picture you can see the gaping at the top of the boot from where the leather stretched when my thigh was bigger.   I took the second picture to show the amount of stretching and creasing that happens after several wears.


----------



## lilmissb

Those are fabulous *elf!* I really want to get my hands on some OTK's both flat and heeled. Need...to...save...!


----------



## regeens

elfgirl said:


> Since I brought up the issue -- here's a couple of pictures of my old pair of thigh high boots. (Yes, I still have them and, yes, these are older than some of the board members here. ush:.



LOL. Love this *Elf*: boots that are older than some girls here. I also like the idea of Botox for OTK boots.


----------



## LavenderIce

*elf*--I see what you mean about the thigh area stretching and gaping.  

*lilmiss*--Thanks for the compliment.  Though that's the magic of HL working, holding things in.


----------



## elfgirl

regeens said:


> LOL. Love this *Elf*: boots that are older than some girls here. *I also like the idea of Botox for OTK boots.*



:lolots:


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, bah!! What a shame hun! You look amazing in those OTK boots!! But yeah..they'd look awful if the leather around the thigh gets all sloppy floppy and stretched out.

Hope you find some OTK boots that fit your fancy!


----------



## BellaShoes

A little off topic for CL but on topic for OTK... Chloe did a GREAT flat OTK boot last Fall... great alternative.


----------



## sobe2009

I got them yesterday and I am very happy with them 
FYI: I went with my usual Bianca size


----------



## regeens

Looks absolutely amazing *sobe*! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely color!


----------



## clothingguru

wow those fuxia lizard bianca's in the pic you posted are gorgeous *Panda* ! Wish they came in another style and werent already taken!!!! Love the color!

*SOBE:* OMG  they are gorgeous! SHOE coussin! Isnt the python amazing! ANd the color! We need some modeling pics!!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Black studded VPs are in at Saks!

814.540.3233 x 351 Liza King


----------



## PANda_USC

*cg*, thank you!!

*naked K*, haha, I'm on it!! Love the studded VPs way more than the altispikes.


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *cg*, thank you!!
> 
> *naked K*, haha, I'm on it!! Love the studded VPs way more than the altispikes.



Don't they compare more to the Lady Peep Spike, being open-toed and all that?

*Naked*, are they coming only in black?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> Don't they compare more to the Lady Peep Spike, being open-toed and all that?
> 
> *Naked*, are they coming only in black?


 
The lady peep spike is 150mm where the studded VP is just 120mm. Big difference in the silhouette/feel of the shoe IMO.

Only black.


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The lady peep spike is 150mm where the studded VP is just 120mm. Big difference in the silhouette/feel of the shoe IMO.
> 
> Only black.



All those red studded Pigalles put me in mind of red studded VPs. Ah, well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> All those red studded Pigalles put me in mind of red studded VPs. Ah, well.


 
Perhpaps we need to hunt you down red studded pigalles?


----------



## NANI1972

Is the Altispike exactly the same style/shape as the Alti? Is the Alti more pointed than the Biancas? Where will they be available? Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, yes they are more similar in silhouette BUT I only wanted the altispikes because I couldn't find the studded vps since they were from last year(and sold out before I got a chance to buy em)

*kara*, was gonna settle for the altispikes if I couldn't find the black studded VPs in my size! Now no need to settle for em!! ^_^


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *elf*, yes they are more similar in silhouette BUT I only wanted the altispikes because I couldn't find the studded vps since they were from last year(and sold out before I got a chance to buy em)



*Panda*, I'm so glad that you got what you really wanted instead of having to settle!    And, that makes perfect sense now that you've explained.


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Perhpaps we need to hunt you down red studded pigalles?



*DANGER DANGER!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, aww thank you hun, ^_^


----------



## Alice1979

NANI1972 said:


> Is the Altispike exactly the same style/shape as the Alti? Is the Alti more pointed than the Biancas? Where will they be available? Thanks!



I believe Alti spike is just the studded version of Alti, and Alti is a declic with platform, which is more pointed-toed than Bianca, which is more like a Ron ron with platform.

I think most of the US boutiques are getting them, Dallas and Miami for sure, but only in 160 not 140.


----------



## NANI1972

*Thanks Alice.*


----------



## gymangel812

what's the retail of the studded VPs? i hate calling if i'm not going to buy... i hear they run big?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ 995


----------



## elfgirl

How many of the Saks locations got the VPs?  It wasn't just SCP, was it?


----------



## elfgirl

Studded VPs -- old VP sizing or new?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ new


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *naked*!


----------



## madamelizaking

SCP didn't get them 


xxxxxx treading...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sobe*, they are fantastic! Thankfully...for my wallet...cannot ship python to Cali...


----------



## rdgldy

elfgirl said:


> How many of the Saks locations got the VPs?  It wasn't just SCP, was it?


LKing.s5a@gmail.com


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## sobe2009

*Regeens & Batty Bugs.* Thank you ladies!!! 

*CG *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!! for shoe coussin. I know, I do adore the color in python, it's just perfect.

*Bella *Thanks so much!!  Really?!?! I did not know that about Cali and exotics.


----------



## erinmiyu

those bianca zips are awesome! i'm swearing off rolando and glad to see the zipper detail on another pair.


----------



## madamelizaking

erinmiyu said:


> those bianca zips are awesome! i'm swearing off rolando and glad to see the zipper detail on another pair.





Alice1979 said:


> I believe Alti spike is just the studded version of Alti, and Alti is a declic with platform, which is more pointed-toed than Bianca, which is more like a Ron ron with platform.
> 
> I think most of the US boutiques are getting them, Dallas and Miami for sure, but only in 160 not 140.





I'm pretty sure that the only boutique getting the 160mm is Dallas and the rest are getting 140mm.   I'll double check in a few when I go to the scp boutique. .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

madamelizaking said:


> I'm pretty sure that the only boutique getting the 160mm is Dallas and the rest are getting 140mm.  I'll double check in a few when I go to the scp boutique. .


 
It was confirmed that Dalls and Miami for sure are both getting 160mm... Not sure about the others


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

madamelizaking said:


> I'm pretty sure that the only boutique getting the 160mm is Dallas and the rest are getting 140mm.   I'll double check in a few when I go to the scp boutique. .




Thank you Madamliz, please confirm us about who's getting the 140 version
I really can't do the 160 .. waiting


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It was confirmed that Dalls and Miami for sure are both getting 160mm... Not sure about the others



Both David and Nathalie from Miami confirmed that they ordered the 160 only.


----------



## hya_been

Is the Elisa like a platformless Rolando?


----------



## Alice1979

hya_been said:


> Is the Elisa like a platformless Rolando?



Not quite like the Rolando. It has less toe cleavage and not as pointy.


Fifi in black lace/nude satin available on CL shopping site, $725. It looks like the old lace from previous season.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/fifi-dentelle.html


----------



## tivogirl

Alice1979 said:


> Not quite like the Rolando. It has less toe cleavage and not as pointy.



I agree. Looks more like a pointier-toed Fifi to me. If you look at it on the us.christianlouboutin.com site, it even says it has the skinny heel. They also have more detailed pics.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ look kind of like a decollete toe with a fifi heel?


----------



## guccigal07

wow those are beautiful!


----------



## strsusc

BellaShoes said:


> *Sobe*, they are fantastic! Thankfully...for my wallet...cannot ship python to Cali...



thank goodness for that^^^


----------



## sassyphoenix

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It was confirmed that Dalls and Miami for sure are both getting 160mm... Not sure about the others



SCP is also getting the 160.


----------



## bagpunk

i am wondering if anyone here is interested in the egoutina spike toe boots? i am contemplating if the black or silver spikes might look better..... any thoughts?


----------



## authenticplease

Jonathan emailed me today that Saks ATL will be getting a shipment of the studded VPs:O)


----------



## sassyphoenix

Does anyone know if the studded pigalles will be ordered again? TIA!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*sassy*, I wanna know too!! Ooo if they did nude studded pigalles, ::swoons:: But yes!! If anyone hears about a restocking of the black or red studded piggies, please share the info with us!!


----------



## elfgirl

^^ Red were a Horatio exclusive, IIRC, so black would be the best bet for a restock.


----------



## PANda_USC

^one can always hope!! The purple lizzies were a Horatio(or Madison, I forgot) exclusive and then SCP got them months later,  ^_^!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Crossing my fingers with you *Panda*.  Red studded Pigalles!!


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> ^one can always hope!! The purple lizzies were a Horatio(or Madison, I forgot) exclusive and then SCP got them months later,  ^_^!!



True, true!  I'd adore some red spiked Piggies, so I'll add my crossed fingers to yours and Sassy's!


----------



## lilmissb

bagpunk said:


> i am wondering if anyone here is interested in the egoutina spike toe boots? i am contemplating if the black or silver spikes might look better..... any thoughts?


Silver!


----------



## sakura

PANda_USC said:


> ^one can always hope!! The purple lizzies were a Horatio(or Madison, I forgot) exclusive and then SCP got them months later,  ^_^!!



Actually, the purple lizard VPs were a JJR exclusive before they showed up in Horatio, Motcomb and then SCP!  

But yes, you never know.  There's always a chance of a re-release.  That's what happened with the multi-glitter NPs too.


----------



## PANda_USC

*sakura*, the lizard queen!!! Yes, thank you for the extra info! ::chants "re-release, re-release".  Thanks for giving us some more optimism dear!


----------



## BattyBugs

Are the Simple Booties new? I've been trolling the websites looking at all the shoes and boots, but last night, on the Saks website, is the first time I have seen these. They sure are cute!


----------



## gymangel812

authenticplease said:


> Jonathan emailed me today that Saks ATL will be getting a shipment of the studded VPs:O)


hmm i wonder if most saks will be getting them...

i hope they come out with some red spiked/studded and something else nude studded... i don't need another black shoe 

*Panda *- those fuschia biancas are *AMAZING*. too bad they made to few pairs... i really want a pair, especially after your avatar!! do you have more pics of them??


----------



## bagpunk

lilmissb said:


> Silver!



silver it is!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yes, I agree bagpunk... silver spikes are cooler!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^*bag* you get them and I'll drool over them


----------



## bagpunk

thanks for your input lilmissb and lizzie! my current taste in CL does not seem to be in line with that of the forum so i have been getting only very few comments on my inquiries lately  unlike the days of the python and lizzie VPs and the bright coloured simples 

don't ya'all want a pair of spikey boots for yourselves....?


----------



## brintee

Yes...Don Jons  And silver is my vote 



bagpunk said:


> don't ya'all want a pair of spikey boots for yourselves....?


----------



## bagpunk

brintee, which ones are don jons...? are those the one with spikes all over...? 
vote for silver: 3


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Bagpunk: I love the boots as well... I am thinking about purchasing a pair soon as well!!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm in the minority. I like the black studs better on them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> I'm in the minority. I like the black studs better on them.


 
me too


----------



## BattyBugs

I prefer the black studs, too. 

I'm a boot girl, myself. I've got my Neiman's SA set to call me when they get the CL Fall boot line in the store.  He is also supposed to call me as soon as they get word as to when they are having the CL trunk show.


----------



## Popsicool

Another one for *black* studs! I prefer them because they're not immediately noticeable and they add really cool texture.


----------



## elfgirl

^^This!


----------



## bagpunk

oooh choices choices!! YAY on your decision lizzie!
naked, we so far more or less have the same taste so now i am thinking about your opinion on the black studs. and batty, glad to know what a boot gal thinks about this.
what i fear is for the black studs to make the black boots appear simply black thus looking like my other black boots.... hmmm..... but...


----------



## shockboogie

My vote goes to silver studs since I like the studs to stand out more


----------



## LizzielovesCL

What a good dilemma to have bagpunk!!! Hehe!!


----------



## BattyBugs

You could always buy one pair of each, ya know.


----------



## bagpunk

shockboggie, that is what i thought about the silver studs, but i also agree with popsicool about the understatement of the black studs on black boots 

lizzie, i know! you've decided what studs are for you i take it? 

battybugs....


----------



## bagpunk

i wonder if anyone has pulled the trigger on the praia wedges....? mine are on their way and i am a little nervous about the sizing. i heard the come only in full sizes... anyone know why that is? does that not mean that gals with half sizes are forced to go up a half a size...?


----------



## alyssa08

there seems to be quite a bit of leeway when it comes to espadrilles. I'm an 8.5 and I even have a pair of macarenas in a 40. the 39 was just on the verge of being too small. I think you'll find that there's not much of a difference when sizing up to the next whole size in espadrilles. love praias, bagpunk  can't wait to see them!


----------



## bagpunk

alyssa08 said:


> there seems to be quite a bit of leeway when it comes to espadrilles. I'm an 8.5 and I even have a pair of macarenas in a 40. the 39 was just on the verge of being too small. I think you'll find that there's not much of a difference when sizing up to the next whole size in espadrilles. love praias, bagpunk  can't wait to see them!



wow, really? my bilbao (bilboa?) wedges were TTS (36). i waited and waited for someone here to try the praia but there didn't seem to be much interest and so i went ahead with a 36. because i know that when i do my CL size of 36.5 they can sometime be a little loose and 37 is definitely too loose. i hope they will fit! the back of this one is not open so if it is too small it can be tricky! my size with CL seem to fall between TTS and half size up, where TTS is tight and CL size is a little loose. thanks for sharing about yours!


----------



## bagpunk

does anyone know if the flat pigalle are cut around the sides (the "neck line") in the same "wide" manner as the usual heeled pigalle? i saw a pic of the flat pigalle, they are definitely as pointy around the toes, but i am not sure about the "sides".... can anyone comment...?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Bagpunk: I have the nude pigalle flat and they not that wide like the high heel. I would say they are a narrow fit...


----------



## regeens

bagpunk said:


> i wonder if anyone has pulled the trigger on the praia wedges....? mine are on their way and i am a little nervous about the sizing. i heard the come only in full sizes... anyone know why that is? does that not mean that gals with half sizes are forced to go up a half a size...?



*bagpunk*, I too am interested in the Praia. *elfgirl* and I are the same size and she kindly tried them on for me for sizing confirmation. She and I are TTS 7 and she can do 37 in them though bordering on small but 38 works as well. 

Wedges are weirdly sized I think (not that that's a new thing in the CL world). I'm a 37 in Tigresse and the ones with wrap around ankle ribbons, but I have to take 38 in Almeria and Barcelona. Good luck with your Praias and update us when you get them.

Studs vote: black for understated coolness


----------



## heatherB

bagpunk said:


> i wonder if anyone has pulled the trigger on the praia wedges....? mine are on their way and i am a little nervous about the sizing. i heard the come only in full sizes... anyone know why that is? does that not mean that gals with half sizes are forced to go up a half a size...?


 
I got mine on Friday. I wanted to post pics, but the camera on my battery died. I ordered from Saks and am returning because even though the black showed on the Saks site as black leather, natural rope, they had black rope (like the one's on the CL site). I found them true to CL size. In CLs I am usually 39.5 or 40, although I needed 41 in my Salamanca wedges. I got the Praia in 40 and it fits perfectly. hth

ETA: I took 40 in Tigresse wedges


----------



## sassyphoenix

*bagpunk* - another vote for the silver.  I'm actually looking for the red patent Egoutina with the silver spikes.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks for all your feedbacks on the praia and flat pigalle, and votes on the spikes 

the praia i ordered are my non CL / true size 36. in CL i am normally 36 (a little tight) or 36.5 (a little loose). 37 have always been too large even in CL. but my experience are mainly with VP and pigalle.

judging from heather's fitting experience, 37 will be a tad too large on me, since most of my 37 CLs are too large on me.

from elfgirl's sizing experience, 37 can work for me, and 36 will be a little tight. i wonder if elfgirl can share what the differences are between the two workable sizes?

i am a little nervous now. the salamanca flats i have are a bit small in 36 (my heels stick out a bit), but with heels i found my feet pushed forward more thus creating more room around the back. so no matter how much i size up the fronts/toes still hurt with heels, and instead i just create more looseness around the heels.

for context: i have skinny ankles and heels, and wide feet/toes/fronts


----------



## elfgirl

bagpunk said:


> thanks for all your feedbacks on the praia and flat pigalle, and votes on the spikes
> 
> the praia i ordered are my non CL / true size 36. in CL i am normally 36 (a little tight) or 36.5 (a little loose). 37 have always been too large even in CL. but my experience are mainly with VP and pigalle.
> 
> judging from heather's fitting experience, 37 will be a tad too large on me, since most of my 37 CLs are too large on me.
> 
> from elfgirl's sizing experience, 37 can work for me, and 36 will be a little tight. i wonder if elfgirl can share what the differences are between the two workable sizes?
> 
> i am a little nervous now. the salamanca flats i have are a bit small in 36 (my heels stick out a bit), but with heels i found my feet pushed forward more thus creating more room around the back. so no matter how much i size up the fronts/toes still hurt with heels, and instead i just create more looseness around the heels.
> 
> for context: i have skinny ankles and heels, and wide feet/toes/fronts



For context: I'm also narrow at the ankle and heel, and wider across my toes.    I'm almost always a 37.5 in CLs, even in things that people often size up/down in.  If I don't take my CL size in something, I usually have to go 1/2 down, not up.  

When I tried the Praia on in 38, it was only a tiny bit loose.  I walked around in them and there was no real flapping or awkward movement.  As with other styles, I found that the strap can easily buy you a 1/4 to 1/2 size of "grace" on the big side.  The 37 would have rubbed my heel a lot, at least at first.  IMO, the leather of the Praia is somewhat stiffer than the leather used for pumps and won't stretch as much with wear, so starting out a little tight might mean they're always a little tight.


----------



## heatherB

Bibi is available for preorder on Saks.com!!!
black, brown and tan: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...&bmUID=iEcjYWA 
__________________


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love the Bibi's!!


----------



## heatherB

LizzielovesCL said:


> I love the Bibi's!!


 lol  Love your enthusiam, *Lizzie*! I love them too!!


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> Bibi is available for preorder on Saks.com!!!
> black, brown and tan: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...&bmUID=iEcjYWA
> __________________


 
I just wish they had the other colors available: tourterelle, tanzanite, yellow and rust . I wonder if the tan is suppose to be the yellow. Sorry I am not sharing the same enthusiasm as *lizzie*.


----------



## heatherB

^ *Karwoo*d, I am disappointed by the brown and tan too. I am planning on getting the black, and probably the blue. I hope that tan is not meant to be the "yellow"....or the "rust"


----------



## heatherB

What does everyone think of the Elisa http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iEkO7Kn&ev19=1:8


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> I just wish they had the other colors available: tourterelle, tanzanite, yellow and rust . I wonder if the tan is suppose to be the yellow. Sorry I am not sharing the same enthusiasm as *lizzie*.



Yeah, right now the rust color is the only one I'm really planning on getting. (Although I might get the black to replace my Miss Clichy pumps which I love, but my toes, not so much. )

Hopefully the rust will show up on the CL boutique site shortly.


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> ^ *Karwoo*d, I am disappointed by the brown and tan too. I am planning on getting the black, and probably the blue. I hope that tan is not meant to be the "yellow"....or the "rust"


 
I want to get the Bibi in tourterelle and rust. I will definitely be bummed out if the rust is the tan.



heatherB said:


> What does everyone think of the Elisa http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iEkO7Kn&ev19=1:8


 
Not a fan. It is a bit too plain and simple for my taste. Sorry.


----------



## Star86doll

Hey, wondering how does Bibi size runs?


----------



## Nico3327

^ Prob same as the Bianca


----------



## mychillywilly

I don't recall seeing this anywhere, for ladies not interested in 140 or 160mm spike, Nordstrom is receivng titi 120mm with gunmetal spike.


----------



## bagpunk

LizzielovesCL said:


> Bagpunk: I have the nude pigalle flat and they not that wide like the high heel. I would say they are a narrow fit...




lizzie, i wonder if it is appropriate to ask for a modeling pic ...?


----------



## bagpunk

elfgirl said:


> For context: I'm also narrow at the ankle and heel, and wider across my toes.    I'm almost always a 37.5 in CLs, even in things that people often size up/down in.  If I don't take my CL size in something, I usually have to go 1/2 down, not up.
> 
> When I tried the Praia on in 38, it was only a tiny bit loose.  I walked around in them and there was no real flapping or awkward movement.  As with other styles, I found that the strap can easily buy you a 1/4 to 1/2 size of "grace" on the big side.  The 37 would have rubbed my heel a lot, at least at first.  IMO, the leather of the Praia is somewhat stiffer than the leather used for pumps and won't stretch as much with wear, so starting out a little tight might mean they're always a little tight.



thanks elf!!! 
my red lizzard VP and ronfifi supra are 37 and they are both way too loose for me (a noticeable gaps around the backs)
i am trying my luck with my non-CL size 36....


----------



## mychillywilly

mychillywilly said:


> I don't recall seeing this anywhere, for ladies not interested in 140 or 160mm spike, Nordstrom is receivng titi 120mm with gunmetal spike.


Sorry I made a mistake. It should be Yolanda instead of titi.


----------



## indypup

^Booo, a spike Titi would have been cool.


----------



## indypup

I would like to add that I'm kind of bummed that all of this season's spiked boots appear to have that hidden wedge.  I was hoping they'd be truly flat riding boots!

Who knows.  Maybe I'll like them if I try them on.  I DO like the fact that I will appear much taller with said hidden wedge!


----------



## tivogirl

^ A little bit of heel elevation will make them more comfortable, too. A truly flat shoe provides no arch support and is terrible for your feet. (Not that 120s-140s-160s aren't!)


----------



## guccigal07

guys I went dancing in my fifis and no issues with any heels snapping!


----------



## tivogirl

That's great to hear, *gucci*! As I've before, I haven't had any trouble with mine either, though I have yet to go dancing in them! Hopefully we aren't just the lucky few.


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, ^_^!!!!!!!!!! That makes me a happy Panda!! Now the waiting game, hehe.


----------



## alyssa08

the little mini wedges does make them more comfortable. it's part of what makes lanvin flats so awesome, imo


----------



## 5elle

heatherB said:


> What does everyone think of the Elisa http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iEkO7Kn&ev19=1:8



I don't know if I'd wear them but they're very refined - like a decolette meets a Fifi. I lilke them.


----------



## laurayuki

Does anyone know if the grey flannel material loubout is being made or was that just for runway?


----------



## heatherB

Hi ladies,

I went into Saks last night to return the Praias I ordered offline--and oops, came home with some camel patent decolletes --but I saw purple suede greissimos. They were really beautiful, a perfect majestic purple.


----------



## laurayuki

^ Yes  I saw the selection from saks and NM. From the runway thread there was a grey flannel with grey flannel covered buttons. I've been trying to stalk those but haven't seen any from boutique pictures etc..


----------



## heatherB

Sorry, *Laurayuki*. I missed the "grey" part of your question. I feel like I've seen those somewhere, but maybe I saw them in runway pics too.


----------



## laurayuki

^ lol no worries. i'm gonna go and visit the Navy if saks has them today... I want to be daring and buy the navy but feel like i want a safer choice.. though black is too generic as i will have other black booties... KWIM?


----------



## BattyBugs

Seems like I saw the grey Loubouts during my surfing last night. I'll post if I can remember where.


----------



## BattyBugs

Saks has the grey. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492716290&bmUID=iEsOKQv


----------



## laurayuki

^ oh yeah? they only listed navy and green online.. i will definitely check it out in stores today then


----------



## elfgirl

The CL Online boutique has some upcoming styles with release dates:

*8/15*
*Lady Peep Spikes (!!!)*

*10/1*
Maralena 
Margot (pictured below)
Misfit
Fastissima
Ambertina


----------



## PANda_USC

^Oh my. O_O. Those are gorgeous!! May need to add to the list, haha. I didn't realize they were that beautiful!

*elf*, thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## compulsive

Those Margots are gorgeous!

OT but *elf*, happy belated birthday!


----------



## laurayuki

ambertina and margot are killing me
BTW did anyone notice the white loubout on the front page of the online site?? man i'm going on a loubout color stalking phase.. WHY put pictures of colors when you can't get them??? tease!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Does anyone know when the lady peep spikes will be available in the boutiques? Was curious to see if they will be getting it before it becomes available on the CL website 8/15...TIA!!


----------



## indypup

OOOH!  I loooove Fastissima, especially in that suede!

And to think that I hated this collection when we saw the first pics.   It's growing on me!


----------



## strsusc

countdown begins...


----------



## strsusc

just posted new SCP arrivals in the "2010 New Styles" thread...the bianca zip in teal is amazing!


----------



## strsusc

happy shopping!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Do any of you ladies have a price for the bianca zip? I love them.


----------



## laurayuki

879 something like that on neiman website


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lady spike!! Cannot wait....Grrrr!


----------



## Emily HC

heatherB said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went into Saks last night to return the Praias I ordered offline--and oops, came home with some camel patent decolletes --but I saw purple suede greissimos. They were really beautiful, a perfect majestic purple.



Purple suede greissimo


----------



## laurayuki

Correction Bianca suede zips are 845


----------



## indypup

OMG PURPLE KID GREISSIMO. 

I. DIE.


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> OMG PURPLE KID GREISSIMO.
> 
> I. DIE.



OH FOR THE LOVE OF...GAH!  There is no way on earth that I can get them now and they'll almost certainly be gone before I can.  

I'm doomed to never have purple CLs.


----------



## indypup

elfgirl said:


> OH FOR THE LOVE OF...GAH!  There is no way on earth that I can get them now and they'll almost certainly be gone before I can.
> 
> I'm doomed to never have purple CLs.



Oh Elf,   Do you not have your purple Declics anymore?

I would love to get them, but with my school situation, paying retail is nearly impossible for me right now.


----------



## tivogirl

Emily HC said:


> Purple suede greissimo





indypup said:


> OMG PURPLE KID GREISSIMO.
> 
> I. DIE.




These look VERY close to the color of my Lady Peeps I just got. It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## indypup

Ahhhhh, I know *Tivo*!  And that's why I am just dying over them, because your Lady Peeps are so devastatingly gorgeous.  That color...


----------



## tivogirl

Hopefully this means even MORE styles will be coming out in this material, *indy*!


----------



## NANI1972

*Tivo*- Are your lady peeps manageable as far as walking comfort goes? I have several 140's so is there a lot of noticable diff in the LP? Thanks


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> Oh Elf,   Do you not have your purple Declics anymore?
> 
> I would love to get them, but with my school situation, paying retail is nearly impossible for me right now.



I totally understand, *indy*. 

The Declics were just too small. (And, after having tried them, I don't think my feet are necessarily suited to the Declic toe box.)  They've moved on to another lovely TPFer.  

I really wanted purple _kid_, too. *sigh*


----------



## tivogirl

*NANI* surprisingly they aren't that tough to walk in; I'm just not used to being this tall - I'm only 5'1"! I wore them out for the first time last night and felt fine. Walked to a restaurant about a block away and back after a few glasses of wine (hee) with no trouble. The platform really makes them manageable and they feel like a 100mm heel on my foot. It's just the towering height I need to get used to!

I've never worn a 140 so I can't compare, but I find them easier than a 120 with no platform for sure.


----------



## SassySarah

I am drooling over the purple kid greissimos!  Do I need purple suede AND purple kid greissimos???  A girl can always dream...


----------



## NANI1972

^Thanks for the info *Tivo*!


----------



## tivogirl

My pleasure *NANI*!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

SassySarah said:


> I am drooling over the purple kid greissimos! Do I need purple suede AND purple kid greissimos??? A girl can always dream...


 
I saw it in real Sarah. I feel the purple suede is much nicer than the Purple kid. Its very deep purple actually


----------



## laurenam

I'm more in love with the suede than the kid, I'm not sure why. Maybe it looks more lush?


----------



## SassySarah

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I saw it in real Sarah. I feel the purple suede is much nicer than the Purple kid. Its very deep purple actually



Awesome, I am still in love with my purple suede Gressimos.  They are very lush, almost a royal looking purple in person.  Much deeper purple than what my avatar shows with the flash.


----------



## SassySarah

laurenam said:


> I'm more in love with the suede than the kid, I'm not sure why. Maybe it looks more lush?



I think it's the purple suede, it's sooooooo pretty in person. I'm saving mine to wear them out on my birthday in 2 weeks!


----------



## indypup

*Elf*, I hate it when I have to come to that realization.  But it's wonderful that they stayed in the tPF family!  And yeah, the school thing... going to a private art school will require much financial sacrifice (hence my current ban).

I love both the suede and kid.  They are both TDF in their own way, but in a way, I'm leaning more towards the kid because we've already seen a lot of suede in this season and last.


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> *Elf*, I hate it when I have to come to that realization.  But it's wonderful that they stayed in the tPF family!  And yeah, the school thing... going to a private art school will require much financial sacrifice (hence my current ban).
> 
> I love both the suede and kid.  They are both TDF in their own way, but in a way, I'm leaning more towards the kid because *we've already seen a lot of suede in this season and last.*



That's kind of my thought, too.  I already have a ton of suede _and _the Bibi are already on my To Get list, so I don't really want anything else in suede for now.


----------



## laurenam

indypup said:


> *Elf*, I hate it when I have to come to that realization. But it's wonderful that they stayed in the tPF family! And yeah, the school thing... going to a private art school will require much financial sacrifice (hence my current ban).
> 
> I love both the suede and kid. They are both TDF in their own way, but in a way, I'm leaning more towards the kid because we've already seen a lot of suede in this season and last.


 

Kind of off topic, but are you going to SCAD?


----------



## indi3r4

i need this in my life!


----------



## Hanna_M

*sighs*

White Engin Pumps and Mules... pumps on NAP but not in my size... no idea where the mules are... soooo pretty.


----------



## indypup

laurenam said:


> Kind of off topic, but are you going to SCAD?



Yep, I am!


----------



## laurenam

^ I *almost* went there. It's a wonderful school. I hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> *Bibi* is available for preorder on Saks.com!!!
> black, brown and tan: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iEcjYWA



I have received confirmation, the tan suede Bibi @ Saks are the "yellow" Bibi.


----------



## surlygirl

has anyone heard about the misfit in purple suede? saw that the beige and black will be available, but this month's elle mag shows purple suede misfit! very pretty. any info is much appreciated!


----------



## PANda_USC

*surly*, Ooo, purple misfit sounds amazing!


----------



## madamelizaking

Bibi will be available in stores in Black, Coffee, Yellow, and Ultra Violet


----------



## yazziestarr

ultra violet! are there pics in this color? bibi's in ultra violet sound like something I need!


----------



## Shainerocks

Saks just got in stock the Lace/Satin Black Comet Fifis (without the strass). They retail for $725.
Call Liza at 714.540.3233 x352


----------



## madamelizaking

Ultra Violet is the same color as the Declic 160 w/the textured platform and heel at the SCP boutique. It's gorgeous . I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## yazziestarr

^ ok I think I remember the color. those declics came in the violet and the mossy green right. I think I remember the pic of them. thanks *madamelizaking*!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Shainerocks said:


> Saks just got in stock the Lace/Satin Black Comet Fifis (without the strass). They retail for $725.
> Call Liza at 714.540.3233 x352



*I wonder girls if the Black Comet is the same as Lace Fifi or its the Lace Decolettes?

Any Info please?
*


----------



## PANda_USC

^yes, they are the same shoe. I asked my SA because I was confused by the shoe's labeling in the lookbook. The black comet is the lace fifi. It will come with and without sprinkles of strass.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> ^yes, they are the same shoe. I asked my SA because I was confused by the shoe's labeling in the lookbook. The black comet is the lace fifi. It will come with and without sprinkles of strass.



Thank You Panda, Did you recieve any of your Strassy Wishlist


----------



## Shainerocks

The Black Comet that Saks carries is the Nude/Satin Lace Fifi. 
For some reason it doesn't have Strass on the lace. HTH


----------



## PANda_USC

*seductive*, I'm waiting a bit for the strass on my list. Hopefully the shoes will still be around in a few months. I've currently got condo shopping and *Hermes* on the brain,


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> *seductive*, I'm waiting a bit for the strass on my list. Hopefully the shoes will still be around in a few months. I've currently got condo shopping and *Hermes* on the brain,



Yes Go for Hermes Panda!
I think that between all the strass colors this season, Volcano are the Must have so far !


----------



## authenticplease

PANda_USC said:


> *seductive*, I'm waiting a bit for the strass on my list. Hopefully the shoes will still be around in a few months. I've currently got condo shopping and *Hermes* on the brain,


 
Condo shopping....One Panda plus all of those CLs and Hermes need a new home!  Definite priority


----------



## PANda_USC

*seductive*, Volcano is a definite must have! Oyy..I can only imagine it going with monochrome outfits though! Any strass for you this season?

*authentic*, I like the way you think! My future H and CLs need a nice home. The Panda is checking out high-rises in SoMa because there's some tasty restaurants my CLs would love to talk to, eheheh.


----------



## BattyBugs

LOL Panda. Definitely want to be near good restaurants.

I'm loving the Miss Fast 120's in purple. I need a splash of color in my shoe selection.


----------



## madamelizaking

Shainerocks said:


> The Black Comet that Saks carries is the Nude/Satin Lace Fifi.
> For some reason it doesn't have Strass on the lace. HTH



From what I've found out the "$895" lace Fifi at the boutiques also do not have strass and they're actually the same price at saks. It makes sense because w/strass bits it should be at least over 1k. The lace/satin fifi at saks is the same as the one on the CL online shop  hth. Also, neither the boutiques or Saks  lookbooks used the term black comet so the search is on for it!!


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> From what I've found out the "$895" lace Fifi at the boutiques also do not have strass and they're actually the same price at saks. It makes sense because w/strass bits it should be at least over 1k. The lace/satin fifi at saks is the same as the one on the CL online shop  hth. Also, neither the boutiques or Saks  lookbooks used the term black comet so the search is on for it!!



uh oh!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> *seductive*, Volcano is a definite must have! Oyy..I can only imagine it going with monochrome outfits though! Any strass for you this season?
> 
> .



Definitely, Volcano Strass Fifi together with Volcano Strass Pigalle flat 
Also, Still thinking wether to go for Aqua Strass Fifi or wait for the LC Fire Opal
since i missed up my size last season 
What do you think?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

madamelizaking said:


> From what I've found out the "$895" lace Fifi at the boutiques also do not have strass and they're actually the same price at saks. It makes sense because w/strass bits it should be at least over 1k. The lace/satin fifi at saks is the same as the one on the CL online shop  hth. Also, neither the boutiques or Saks  lookbooks used the term black comet so the search is on for it!!



I've checked my look book Madamliza and it seems to me that Black Comet
is the lace Decolletes .. whats your opinion?


----------



## PANda_USC

*seductive*, no contest, FO lady claudes! Paris got a new order of them last month or so...I have them and I love them. I consider fire opal to be much more practical and sumptuous than aqua blue.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> *seductive*, no contest, FO lady claudes! Paris got a new order of them last month or so...I have them and I love them. I consider fire opal to be much more practical and sumptuous than aqua blue.



Ooh I adore them T !
I've tried the Lady Lynch in FO but didn't like them that much and at the time i realized that it came in open toe style, My size was Gone !

I called St.Honore and they said they didn't receive them yet. I haven't got any LCs so did you go TTS Panda ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*seductive*, st. honore was the boutique that restocked in the LCs in jonquil and FOs a month ago. I believe they only received one in each size. As for sizing, they ran TTS.  I'm a US 7.5 and I got a 37.5.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

PANda_USC said:


> *seductive*, st. honore was the boutique that restocked in the LCs in jonquil and FOs a month ago. I believe they only received one in each size. As for sizing, they ran TTS.  I'm a US 7.5 and I got a 37.5.



Oh my Lord, i called them LAST WEEK Panda and that what have been said to me! I will give them a call today. Thanks for your Info but are you sure they already received them ?


----------



## madamelizaking

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I've checked my look book Madamliza and it seems to me that Black Comet
> is the lace Decolletes .. whats your opinion?



I was speaking of the buy look book . Sorry if that was confusing. Décolleté in the picture of the CL look book  of the shoe actually refers to shoe style containing cleavage. Even the pigalili has "décolleté" written in the description. It's not in reference of the style name .  It's definitley a fifi. It may have just been a press shoe, who know


----------



## heatherB

madamelizaking said:


> Bibi will be available in stores in Black, Coffee, Yellow, and Ultra Violet


 
oooo, ultra violet


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

madamelizaking said:


> I was speaking of the buy look book . Sorry if that was confusing. Décolleté in the picture of the CL look book  of the shoe actually refers to shoe style containing cleavage. Even the pigalili has "décolleté" written in the description. It's not in reference of the style name .  It's definitley a fifi. It may have just been a press shoe, who know



*Thank you for this clarification MadamLiza.
I think that one of the Boutiques in London is getting the Black Comet!
 Also, we can Strass those Plain Lace Fifis. In fact they are Gorgeous even without Strass *


----------



## madamelizaking

Yes   It is just as beautiful! I tried it on today. It fits same as old Fifi.. a slight bit tighter but it'll stretch for sure. The underlay is a nude satin. It has a different lace pattern than the black comet fifi. I'll take a pic when I go in Fri


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

madamelizaking said:


> Yes   It is just as beautiful! I tried it on today. It fits same as old Fifi.. a slight bit tighter but it'll stretch for sure. The underlay is a nude satin. It has a different lace pattern than the black comet fifi. I'll take a pic when I go in Fri



To be honest, i like the Black Comet Lace Pattern more but the Price tag is much much higher than those plain Lace FiFis.
Waiting for the Pics


----------



## SassySarah

I also posted this info in the Bibi thread in the shopping section but just in case:

I just got off the phone with the Madison boutique and inquired about Bibi. They will not be getting the Bibi. However, Vegas currently has it in black. Next week Vegas will be getting it in a tanzanite (bluish), brown and ostrich.


----------



## heatherB

Thanks for the info, *SassySarah*!


----------



## SassySarah

heatherB said:


> Thanks for the info, *SassySarah*!



No problem!  I WANT to see the Bib IRL so bad!  Wondering if it's same sizing as Bianca, etc...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you for the info. Sassy!


----------



## SassySarah

LizzielovesCL said:


> Thank you for the info. Sassy!



No problem!  Whoever gets them better post modeling pics!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'll try and get some pics of the bibi


----------



## ilovetoshop

Off the topic but what do you think..Louboutin Nails http://www.femalemag.com.sg/system/files/images/beauty-mani-img1.jpg Pretty cool~


----------



## heatherB

^ I saw a pic of this manicure style that someone posted on the CL bridal shower thread. That pic showed pointy or almond shaped nails. I like it even more that way! I was trying to figure out if/how I could do this myself!

ETA: In the pic above the nails look really fake, which makes it look icky IMO, but I love it here: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=7zJcTIOLKsT48Ab_tryLAg&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAA


----------



## indypup

Okay!  I have some updates!

Went to NM and Saks today!  I saw Bibis there (from the trunk show), and I LOVE!  Pictures don't do them justice.  They were black suede.  There were furry boots that I didn't care to examine and Big Lips in black nappa.  They are surprisingly stable for such a skinny heel!  I didn't wobble once.

Most notably for me, Lady Derbys look like crap on my feet.  They run true to size, but the peep toe is not flattering.  It may very well be for ladies who have longer than average toes-- I have average length toes and my big toe was .25" away from the edge of the shoe.  The peep was kind of awkwardly placed.  It was heartbreaking.  And now it's time to change my avatar. 

I will post my Saks findings shortly!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for the update *indy*! sorry the derbys didn't work for you but glad there are some new findings for those of use with super long toes 

SO glad to hear the big lips seemed very stable. i really love/want them but i worry about the heel snapping/stability. i think i still may wait and hope for a sale, though.


----------



## SassySarah

indy did you happen to try on the Bibi?  I want to know how sizing runs.  I know Vegas has the black ones in stock and I want a pair.


----------



## SassySarah

OMG that caramel Bianca, what a beautiful rich color


----------



## indypup

*Erin*, I'm still kind of hoping that the nappa Lady Derbys will look better.  Part of the problem was that the flannel didn't have much give at all.  The sizing was odd... normally I size up for booties, but the 37.5 had major gapping at the back and my toes were half an inch away from the edge of the peep toe.  For anyone who's interested in these, take your Feticha size for them!

*Sarah*, I didn't, but I'm betting you they'll run just like Biancas.

As for Saks, I tried the new peacock python Declics and for some reason, they did not work for my feet.  My true size, 37.5, fit in length while sitting but they killed my toes AND I experienced heel slippage when I walked in them.  Boo.  They are TO DIE FOR in person, though!


----------



## elfgirl

*indy*, were the Misfits in the trunk show?  

Good to hear about the Bibi! I have a pair of purple already on hold for me once they come in, but I'm wondering if I should get the black instead. 

Thanks for the intel!


----------



## madamelizaking

Black comet will be available at JJR, St. Honore, Mount St. And Montcomb . I'll try and find out pricing


----------



## SassySarah

I just talked to the Vegas boutique about the Bibi and ordered it in black.  I was told to go half a size down from Bianca sizing because it is larger so I did.


----------



## indypup

elfgirl said:


> *indy*, were the Misfits in the trunk show?
> 
> Good to hear about the Bibi! I have a pair of purple already on hold for me once they come in, but I'm wondering if I should get the black instead.
> 
> Thanks for the intel!



I can't recall if it was the Misfit or Jem.  They had the purple suede Jem on the main floor and the light beige suede on a small table that featured the trunk show shoes.  

Here are the pairs I remember...

Amber Volcano strass
Louis strass sneaker
Misfit
Black suede Bibi
Toundra bootie (black nappa)
Big Lips (black nappa)
Guerriere (I THINK)
Tres Contente (again, I THINK)
Another OTK boot (I'll post the name if I can find it)
Leopard pony Nutria

That's all I can recall... I was mostly distracted by the Volcano strass and Bibi!


----------



## rdgldy

elfgirl said:


> *indy*, were the Misfits in the trunk show?
> 
> Good to hear about the Bibi! I have a pair of purple already on hold for me once they come in, but I'm wondering if I should get the black instead.
> 
> Thanks for the intel!


*elf*, what about both??


----------



## laurayuki

i'm really upset.. i really had my mind on getting the gazolina but i tried it on today and just couldn't pull it all the way up. maybe i need to go back with tights or see if i can do the slouchie look but i was so upset that i almost cried. I really wanted them and i can't find another pair that's the same look ... sigh curses curses.. i didn't think my thighs were that fat...


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Also, the *Black Patent Leather Relika*. I am not too crazy about this style. I wish the straps were a bit more centered.


 
Karwood- Is the Relika the same style as a Bianca, but with a strap? Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> Karwood- Is the Relika the same style as a Bianca, but with a strap? Thanks!


 
yes it is


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Naked.


----------



## SassySarah

I tried the Relika on and I couldn't do it. The strap was too tight on me and it squished the skin on my foot between the vamp and strap. I don't like the baking bread in your shoes look.  My feet were also swollen as I was on vaca but I still don't know if it's a shoe for me.


----------



## carlinha

so i'll post this here again in case you may have missed it in the SF play day thread.  NM SF had the trunk show, and i was able to try on a few pairs...

only size 37 was present, so most of them were loose on me...

however, here is the *ultraviolet suede Jem* in size 37, and this almost fit me perfectly (i am a 35.5-36), so i would venture to say this style is running small... i would go up 1/2-1 full size in these...

















here is *chocolate brown suede larissa 150*


----------



## carlinha

*red and black suede bianca zip*
(available now, not in the trunk show)





*passiflore 140 bronze cosmo ostrich*... so lovely





*toundra booty,* eating my foot alive :lolots:
i could see this working with skinny jeans or leggings









and of course my beloved *amber in volcano strass*... just breathtaking


----------



## carlinha

more...


----------



## lolitablue

Awesome shots,* C*


----------



## Lynny0780

carlinha, i LOVE those ambers, i just saw them the other day on the NM website and and was just like OMG, fell in love! i have to go check them out in the store. and i also love the bianca zips, i love the biancas to begin with, love the zipper addition.


----------



## Elsie87

OMG *Carlinha* thank you for posting those!  The Ambers are my favourites!


----------



## regeens

Hmmmmm, I'm really liking the look of the Larissa. Thanks for posting modelling shots *C*.



carlinha said:


> here is *chocolate brown suede larissa 150*


----------



## kuromi-chan

Thanks for all the modeling shots *C*!!  You make every pair look phenomenal!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for the modeling pics, *carlinha*! really love the amber!


----------



## elfgirl

*C*, thank you for all the fantastic modeling pics! 



rdgldy said:


> *elf*, what about both??



Always the best solution! LOL!  Probably not right now, though.  I think it will have to be one or the other for the moment. 



regeens said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm really liking the look of the Larissa. Thanks for posting modelling shots *C*.



Me, too. They were on my initial list for Fall, but I took them off when I fell in love with the Bibi. They're still calling me, unfortunately.


----------



## Pimbi77

Thanks *Carlinha* for all your shots. I love the ultraviolet Jems and the Bianca Zip!
And the Amber shoes....are just to die for....they look soooooooo good on you. Have you ordered these?


----------



## sumnboutme

regeens said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm really liking the look of the Larissa. Thanks for posting modelling shots *C*.



I love the Larissa too!  I think Gwyneth wearing them around really sold them for me.


----------



## ElisaBr13

a big thanks to Carlinha, i can stare at these pictures all day


----------



## kett

Carlinha! No! I've been so good about not shopping, but you are killing me. The Jems!!! The Larissa!!!!! The Toundra!!!! Argh!


----------



## NANI1972

SassySarah said:


> I tried the Relika on and I couldn't do it. The strap was too tight on me and it squished the skin on my foot between the vamp and strap. *I don't like the baking bread in your shoes look.* My feet were also swollen as I was on vaca but I still don't know if it's a shoe for me.


 
Haha. I was wondering about this issue Sarah. I wonder if I should take a chance on them?  They look great on Karwood.


----------



## sassyphoenix

Thanks for the wonderful modelling shots, *carlinha*.  Aaaaah my Jems!!


----------



## karwood

*Carla,* thank you for posting the pics!! The Jem and Larissa look amazing in your modeling pics!

*NANI,* the Relika are exactly like the Biancas, however I did not like them and I ended up returning them. I was not crazy with the positions of the straps. I wish they were more centered  and not  postioned so closely towards the front of the shoe,  KWIM.


----------



## laurayuki

Carla! have you tried the gazolina?? i want to know how the top of the boots fit other ppl... it's tight!


----------



## karwood

Not sure if this has been posted, but the Lady Peep Spike is available for purchase now at CL online shopping: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/lady-peep-calf-14424.html

Sizes are selling out quickly! Go, Go, GO!


----------



## elfgirl

laurayuki said:


> Carla! have you tried the gazolina?? i want to know how the top of the boots fit other ppl... it's tight!



I tried them on a few weeks ago.  I got them all the way up, but they _are_ super fitted.


----------



## laurayuki

^ ok that gives me hope. i think i was just really rushed and didn't use the fold down method... i'm gonna try t hem again... eek!


----------



## compulsive

I *need* Lipspikes!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Woohoo!! Lady spikes...


----------



## karwood

LizzielovesCL said:


> Woohoo!! Lady spikes...


 

Did you buy a pair? :ninja:


----------



## kett

SPIKES!!!!! Someone needs to model them for us THE SECOND they get them!


----------



## sobe2009

laurayuki said:


> ^ ok that gives me hope. i think i was just really rushed and didn't use the fold down method... i'm gonna try t hem again... eek!


 
I have them. Yes!! just fold them by the middle or so and put them on like a sock. Won't take u time at all and is way easier this way to put them all the way up.


----------



## indypup

compulsive said:


> I *need* Lipspikes!


They are so freakin HOT!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

No Karwood... not yet!! Thinking about it?!


----------



## 5elle

Carlinha I saw your avatar before I saw these shots and my jaw dropped - the Ambers are TDF! Also love love love the Larissas, which I didn't belive I would. They are so gorgeous on.


----------



## guccigal07

online is almost sold out of lady peep spike!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Carlinah !   I die !!!
Amber looks Breathtaking on you!
I am in love with Larissa, Amber and those Toundra !


----------



## madamelizaking

SCP just got in Lady peep in nude patent....


OMG GIRLS!! MADISON is getting "Lady Comet" which is the Lady claude version of the black comet!!! IT'S EFFING AMAZING!! $2550(?) I think i need them..


----------



## laurayuki

what what?? PIX! immediately!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *carlinha* the jems are amazing on you, as is the amber which I knew would suit you to a t! What did you think of the jems IRL?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

madamelizaking said:


> SCP just got in Lady peep in nude patent....
> 
> 
> OMG GIRLS!! MADISON is getting "Lady Comet" which is the Lady claude version of the black comet!!! IT'S EFFING AMAZING!! $2550(?) I think i need them..



OMG .. Pix please Madameliza


----------



## madamelizaking

I'll try and get one today!! Omg it's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Call me crazy, but I kind of love those velvet Fred flats! :shame:


----------



## SassySarah

Oh I was hoping my Bibis would be here tomorrow... I just tracked and it's been rescheduled to Monday now... I'm so an instant gratification girl too ugh!!!  ush:


----------



## heatherB

*Sassy*, you must post pics as soon as they arrive! Ugh, I don't want to wait until Monday!  How funny that I am waiting for _your_ shoes.


----------



## SassySarah

^^^


----------



## BattyBugs

Too funny that we get as excited waiting for each other's shoes to arrive, as we do waiting on our own. :lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone have any pics of Nude Relikas they could share? I would love to see some modeling pics!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Too funny that we get as excited waiting for each other's shoes to arrive, as we do waiting on our own. :lolots:



I think this is a sign of a CL addict for sure!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi, my name is Batty and I'm a CL addict.


----------



## jenayb

Why the coyote trim boots... Why? 

Is anyone buying these??


----------



## laurayuki

^ jenaywins.. i just want to say.. "the bird bird bird, the bird is the word..." exact singing from family guy come up everytime i see that..  ok back to topic... hehehe 

i'm dying to see someone model some more stuff!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Why the coyote trim boots... Why?
> 
> Is anyone buying these??


 
the toundra? I love them! But I would probably only get them on sale since they're pretty OTT.


----------



## jenayb

laurayuki said:


> ^ jenaywins.. i just want to say.. "the bird bird bird, the bird is the word..." exact singing from family guy come up everytime i see that..  ok back to topic... hehehe


 
LOL! So funny - that is exactly where I got that from... Family guy is my favourite.  



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> the toundra? I love them! But I would probably only get them on sale since they're pretty OTT.


 
Really!! Hehe, I would look ridic in them... I agree, though, if I were to ever buy them it would certainly be on sale. That def is not a shoe you could wear all the time, KWIM?


----------



## surlygirl

yeh, I would rock the Toundra, too. definitely would have to be a sale purchase, but I think they are fab in that "From Moscow with Love" kinda way!


----------



## brintee

Toundra!!


----------



## jenayb

Wow. I guess I'm really in the minority here. Mayhaps I need to branch out and leave my shoe safety zone......


----------



## rdgldy

*Jena,* we all don't have to love the same shoes, which is actually a good thing.  More inventory to go around!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ touché........


----------



## FullyLoaded

Those Toundra boots are hot. With the right outfit and attitude, the lucky woman wearing those will break all necks in the vicinity! 

Da^n, I wish I was shorter. *kicks wall*


----------



## jenayb

FullyLoaded said:


> Those Toundra boots are hot. With the right outfit and attitude, the lucky woman wearing those will break all necks in the vicinity!
> 
> Da^n, I wish I was shorter. *kicks wall*



As a massive shortie, I have never understood the issue that taller women have with wearing heels. I wish to God that I were taller. I could reach things, see things, not get picked up by people..... 

Anyhow, I digress. 

Louis Vuitton has a similar boot out right now, perhaps this is the look for fall and I had better start to love it...?


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Wow. I guess I'm really in the minority here. Mayhaps I need to branch out and leave my shoe safety zone......


i'm with you in the minority


----------



## BattyBugs

I love boots, but I'm not crazy about it either, Jenay. Maybe it is just too "young" for me, or something, but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## carlinha

you're welcome ladies!  it was a lot of fun to be able to try on the stuff and take pics.  everyone in the whole shoe dept. must have thought we were nuts :weird:... *adctd* was literally kneeling and practically laying on the floor taking some of the pics.  :lolots:

*T* - the jem were a very beautiful color, definitely a funky style, but also definitely seasonal... i can't see myself getting them because i think they will be dated within a year.  i'd love to get something more classic in UV suede though!

i was definitely laughing over the Toundra, they are definitely over the top, BUT i do think they would look hot with tight skinny jeans or leggings... you just need the right attitude to wear them.... ala Kate Moss!


----------



## bagpunk

so. pages and pages of this thread later, i am still on the egoutina boots  anyone here has taken the plunge?

i heard they come in black leather, black patent, gray and red. 

i definitely want black leather. i am still agonizing over the spikes. black on black or silver on black. votes for silver spikes: 5, votes for black spikes: 4  looking at the boots, i really want silver spikes, because they stand out more. but looking at my outfit, i thought: black. 

and since the silver spikes are taking *forever* to come, i am ordering the black on black  i really hope i wont regret this...

can anyone show theirs if you already got a pair....?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> *T* - the jem were a very beautiful color, definitely a funky style, but also definitely seasonal... i can't see myself getting them because i think they will be dated within a year.  i'd love to get something more classic in UV suede though!
> !



Since you've seen Amber carlinah, what do think ?
Is it really a MASTERPIECE that never gone by time ?

I agree with you the color of the UV suede CL is using is TDF


----------



## PANda_USC

OH my..those lipispikes' heels are so intimidating.


----------



## gymangel812

any word on the altispike? are the france boutiques getting them? i need a pair of spikes, would prefer nude but i don't think that's happening. i don't really like peep toes either.


----------



## compulsive

PANda_USC said:


> OH my..those lipispikes' heels are so intimidating.


 
I know and I WANT!


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive V*, your nuts babe and I love it, ^_^! They are such gorgeous, fierce shoes and I'm sure they'll look amazing on you


----------



## jenayb

PANda_USC said:


> OH my..those lipispikes' heels are so intimidating.


 
I would give my left leg to own a pair.... In which case, I suppose I would only need one...


----------



## roussel

the lipspikes are actually intriguing.  i am liking them too.  i tried on the pump version and they were not bad and really look sexy on, the heels are almost invisible-looking, like you are tip-toeing.


----------



## carlinha

^i agree *rouss*, the heel is sexy... it still scares me though!

*seductive *- the amber strass are just magnificent.  i have no other words 

*bagpunk*, sorry babe but i have not seen the egoutina in real life!


----------



## jeshika

madamelizaking said:


> SCP just got in Lady peep in nude patent....
> 
> 
> OMG GIRLS!! MADISON is getting "Lady Comet" which is the Lady claude version of the black comet!!! IT'S EFFING AMAZING!! $2550(?) I think i need them..



*LIZA*, you need to post pictures!!!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> T - the jem were a very beautiful color, definitely a funky style, but also definitely seasonal... i can't see myself getting them because i think they will be dated within a year. i'd love to get something more classic in UV suede though!


Thanks for the feedback....sounds like I'll eventually need something UV suede!

Can't wait to see them *bag!*


----------



## SassySarah

I am anxiously awaiting the UPS guy to get here with BIBI


----------



## heatherB

^*Sarah*, I thought about it this morning! I thought, "Today is Monday. Sarah gets here Bibis today!"


----------



## laurenam

I can't wait to see the Bibi, *Sarah*! Post pics immediately!!


----------



## SassySarah

Ok so Bibi is here!!!   However, DB is home so I had to keep an eye out for the UPS guy from the window and luckily I caught him so I met him outside and snuck them in!  I am posting some quick pics in the "Show us" thread, but can't do much right now since DB here ush:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Congrats, Sassy, can't wait to see!

So for those of you who missed the boat on the Maggies like I did, Horatio and Robertson both confirmed today that it is coming back sometime this year, most likely for winter is what I was told, in pumice and black. I WILL PAY ANY AMOUNT FOR THESE SHOES!! 

Anyone else heard this??


----------



## ElisaBr13

Great news *Jenaywins*, I should be visiting the Miami boutique really soon, so I will confirm with them as well


----------



## SassySarah

Ok DB is leaving soon so maybe I can sneak in some better potos!


----------



## jenayb

ElisaBr13 said:


> Great news *Jenaywins*, I should be visiting the Miami boutique really soon, so I will confirm with them as well


 
From what I was told, these will not be two toned like the previous generation but will be solid... At least that is my understanding. I can't wait.


----------



## laurenam

^ hth!!!


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Congrats, Sassy, can't wait to see!
> 
> So for those of you who missed the boat on the Maggies like I did, Horatio and Robertson both confirmed today that it is coming back sometime this year, most likely for winter is what I was told, in pumice and black. I WILL PAY ANY AMOUNT FOR THESE SHOES!!
> 
> Anyone else heard this??


 
OMG


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Congrats, Sassy, can't wait to see!
> 
> So for those of you who missed the boat on the Maggies like I did, Horatio and Robertson both confirmed today that it is coming back sometime this year, most likely for winter is what I was told, in pumice and black. I WILL PAY ANY AMOUNT FOR THESE SHOES!!
> 
> Anyone else heard this??


 
I am _very_ curious to see what these Maggies will  look like


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I am _very_ curious to see what these Maggies will look like


 
Me too! I am, like, _this_ close to photoshopping a pair...


----------



## po0hping

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Congrats, Sassy, can't wait to see!
> 
> So for those of you who missed the boat on the Maggies like I did, Horatio and Robertson both confirmed today that it is coming back sometime this year, most likely for winter is what I was told, in pumice and black. I WILL PAY ANY AMOUNT FOR THESE SHOES!!
> 
> Anyone else heard this??



Jeez, the shoe hits just keep on coming...too many that I love already.  
Nevertheless, I am also excited to see this one.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

WooHoo!! Just added myself to the list for the Maggies.. Thank you ladies!!!:urock:


----------



## jenayb

LizzielovesCL said:


> WooHoo!! Just added myself to the list for the Maggies.. Thank you ladies!!!:urock:



Did you happen to ask how much they were? In my excitement, I didn't even ask, hehe. 

The two tones were $930, so I'd imagine that's about how much these will be. So worth it!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Oops! Neither did I... I would say around 9..?? I will call tomorrow.


----------



## jenayb

^^ no biggie. Id take a second mortgage out on the house to get them.


----------



## laurenam

We need pics of these Maggies!! I am dying to know what they look like!!


----------



## jenayb

^ From my understanding, one style is all black with the gold toe and one is a pumice with the gold toe. WANT, NEED!!!


----------



## laurenam

What does pumice look like? AHH!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Just spoke to Natalie, form the Miami boutique about the MAGGIES and she said that the price is still not listed that the shoes are still in Italy. But Miami and Las Vegas will also  be receiving them as well  Just put my name on the list!


----------



## jenayb

laurenam said:


> What does pumice look like? AHH!!


 
Pumice is traditionally a blush-taupe colour, if that makes sense. 



ElisaBr13 said:


> Just spoke to Natalie, form the Miami boutique about the MAGGIES and she said that the price is still not listed that the shoes are still in Italy. But Miami and Las Vegas will also be receiving them as well  Just put my name on the list!


 
Yeah, all the boutiques should be getting them, but no SA has been able to tell me quite when.

My theory is that they should be around the price of the older two tones; however, they could be slightly less due to the fact that they should be all one colour...


----------



## roussel

OMG! Maggies!!! I so love those shoes


----------



## FullyLoaded

jenaywins said:


> As a massive shortie, I have never understood the issue that taller women have with wearing heels. I wish to God that I were taller. I could reach things, see things, not get picked up by people.....
> 
> Anyhow, I digress.
> 
> Louis Vuitton has a similar boot out right now, perhaps this is the look for fall and I had better start to love it...?


 
Yeah I hear that a lot, but there is a difference being 5'8" and rocking a 5 inch heel, compared to being 6" and wearing a 5 inch heel. Even with just a few inch difference, you'd get different responses- trust me.


----------



## SassySarah

Ok I talked to Vegas today about the Maggies.  They will be getting the 160 mm and no other boutique has ordered this height, the others have ordered 140 mm.  They will be getting the black and pumice with the gold toe tip.  I put myself on the list for the black.  They're guessing the price will be between $950 and $1050.  

Also got photos of Bibi colors and will post in the New Styles thread.


----------



## jenayb

^^ 160mm? That is a LOT for the Maggie... TDF!!

I put myself on the list for both.... Bleh. Shame on me. ush:


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Jenay both colors or both 140 and 160 heights?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Lovelies,
     Does anyone know which boutique/department store is getting *Lili Marlene in Midnight blue crystals?*


----------



## carlinha

pumice is a light grey i believe.... like this maybe??....


----------



## jenayb

^^ that looks about right to me, or at least what I would imagine pumice to be...


----------



## laurenam

I can't imagine the pumice with a gold tip. I think I'll go with the Black with the gold tip and they can be my Saints shoes. Now, what heel height? Hmm..


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ I'm willing to try the 160s


----------



## 5elle

^^You ladies are brave! What's the comfort like on the Maggies? I was never a fan of the two-tone but I could be converted to a pair of black with a gold toe


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, 
I need opinions on Nude Relikas, should I get? Anyone ever tried these on? Thanks.


----------



## 5elle

*Nani* I think they're gorgeous - the maryjane strap tones them down a lot and ups the demure factor. Plus they're more secure on the foot than Biancas. HTH


----------



## SassySarah

Nani for me the strap on the Relika was too tight and uncomfortable. It pinched my skin so I didn't get them. In also have a high arch though. On your feet I'm sure they would look great.


----------



## NANI1972

Tim at Harper is telling me to get them 1/2 size smaller as they run large. Sassy did you try on your Bianca size? i have kid Bianca 36 and patent bianca 36.5, I guess I could do either?


----------



## Nico3327

^ *Nani*, I would take the larger size just because of the strap.  I tried them on in my bianca size and they were so uncomforable on the top of the my foot from the strap (it does not come undone like some other CL maryjanes).  I would go with 1/2 size down from your "normal" CL size which for you look like 36.5.


----------



## SassySarah

Brown Bibi on netaporter!


----------



## SassySarah

NANI1972 said:


> Tim at Harper is telling me to get them 1/2 size smaller as they run large. Sassy did you try on your Bianca size? i have kid Bianca 36 and patent bianca 36.5, I guess I could do either?



Bani the strap was so tight but the Horatio store said they were the same as Bianca. Personally i would go up just because the strap will hold your shoe on and it seemed tight.


----------



## po0hping

The Guerriere, Rolandzip in black suede, Egoutina w/ silver spikes, Satin and lace Fifi 100, and Elisa 85 in gray suede are also available on NAP.


----------



## jenayb

5elle said:


> ^^You ladies are brave! What's the comfort like on the Maggies? I was never a fan of the two-tone but I could be converted to a pair of black with a gold toe


 
For most, the Maggie is super uncomfortable and rivals the Rolando...


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> For most, the Maggie is super uncomfortable and rivals the Rolando...


 
I have to disagree with you, I have both Maggies from last year's fall collection  and I find them to be very comfortable, _especially_ when comparing to the Rolandos.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I have to disagree with you, I have both Maggies from last year's fall collection and I find them to be very comfortable, _especially_ when comparing to the Rolandos.


 
I'm glad that *someone* thinks they are... Everyone that I have talked to said they are very uncomfortable. I only tried them on briefly in January, so I don't honestly remember whether they are comfortable or not......


----------



## kett

I find them to be very comfortable but I have weird toes. The only time I was uncomfortable was the time I wore them with tights and my feet kept slipping down and smashing my toes.


----------



## jenayb

^ Now I really want them!


----------



## laurenam

SassySarah said:


> ^^^ I'm willing to try the 160s


 

Oy vey! What heel height is that?


----------



## kett

It makes you wonder if any other styles will be making a comeback....


----------



## laurenam

^Oh man! B&W Greissimos!! Please!!!!


----------



## karwood

laurenam said:


> Oy vey! What heel height is that?


 

It is about 6.30 inches. The Calypsos are 160


----------



## laurenam

I don't have any that high! I must practice...I'm going to *think* tall!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Calypsooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## laurenam

^Maybe they will bring them back, *Naked*!


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> For most, the Maggie is super uncomfortable and rivals the Rolando...



I too find the Maggies more comfy than Rolando. I have all three styles, Maggie, Calypso, and Rolando, I dare say Maggie is the most comfy of them all, and all three styles actually fit quite differently from one another.

*naked*,


----------



## jenayb

kett said:


> It makes you wonder if any other styles will be making a comeback....


 


laurenam said:


> ^Oh man! B&W Greissimos!! Please!!!!


 
From what I was told by a couple different SA's at Horatio and Robertson, styles rarely ever make a comeback like the Maggie is, so I wouldn't get your hopes up... 

ETA: Oh who am I kidding... I'm hoping for *several* styles to come back.


----------



## Alice1979

From NM the Book $1895, not sure about the style name. It should be three great trends in one, animal, fur, and strass.


----------



## laurenam

^It looks like the foot is resting on a bear-skinned rug!


----------



## jenayb

Alice1979 said:


> I too find the Maggies more comfy than Rolando. I have all three styles, Maggie, Calypso, and Rolando, I dare say Maggie is the most comfy of them all, and all three styles actually fit quite differently from one another.


 
Hmm. Well, at least this means that whenever I finally find my Maggies, I'll be able to walk in them.


----------



## karwood

This style is called *Nutria*



Alice1979 said:


> From NM the Book $1895, not sure about the style name. It should be three great trends in one, animal, fur, and strass.


----------



## Alice1979

^Thanks *karwood*.


----------



## NANI1972

Nico3327 said:


> ^ *Nani*, I would take the larger size just because of the strap.  I tried them on in my bianca size and they were so uncomforable on the top of the my foot from the strap (it does not come undone like some other CL maryjanes).  I would go with 1/2 size down from your "normal" CL size which for you look like 36.5.



My plan was to get the 36.5 I had them on hold but supposedly a "co-worker" sold them. I'm pretty po'd so my only choice now is the 36, could I do the sock trick for them? Grrrrr I'm soooo mad.


----------



## kett

jenaywins said:


> From what I was told by a couple different SA's at Horatio and Robertson, styles rarely ever make a comeback like the Maggie is, so I wouldn't get your hopes up...
> 
> ETA: Oh who am I kidding... I'm hoping for *several* styles to come back.



I won't get my hopes up, but oh man, if the Black and White Greissimo came back I would sell my soul for a pair... or the Miss Clichy.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Agree here on the B&W!! Love those... I stalk eBay and Bonz for them all the time. 

What size are you, kett? I'll keep an eye out. 37.5?


----------



## guccigal07

I got the lady peep spikes in. I have the VP spikes and have decided I like the VP better.

the lady peep spikes...the spikes are pewter so they don't pop as much as the VP spikes which are silver.

also there are ALOT more spikes on the lady peep spike.

I don't know. They are edgier for sure....more hardcore. 

I like the VP spikes because they are edgy but still pretty they give nice outfits a little pop 

I think lady peep spikes....are more for like skinny jeans, pants, etc and not as much for dresses etc.

anyway that is my update!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Well, congrats on a new shoe in any event!


----------



## karwood

guccigal07 said:


> I got the lady peep spikes in. I have the VP spikes and have decided I like the VP better.
> 
> the lady peep spikes...the spikes are pewter so they don't pop as much as the VP spikes which are silver.
> 
> also there are ALOT more spikes on the lady peep spike.
> 
> I don't know. They are edgier for sure....more hardcore.
> 
> I like the VP spikes because they are edgy but still pretty they give nice outfits a little pop
> 
> I think lady peep spikes....are more for like skinny jeans, pants, etc and not as much for dresses etc.
> 
> anyway that is my update!


 
I did not realize the studs were pewter. That explains why they appreared to look  slightly discolored when I looked from different angles. 

ITA,  the studded VP are better looking than the LPS. The height of the heel and the platforms  plus all those studs made the LPS look too 'bulky" , IMO.


----------



## kett

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Agree here on the B&W!! Love those... I stalk eBay and Bonz for them all the time.
> 
> What size are you, kett? I'll keep an eye out. 37.5?



yes 37.5. I would die from joy! I will keep an eye out for your size too!

Too bad about the lady peep spikes. I have been kind of thinking the same thing... Too bulky. They don't look balanced somehow. Guess I need to take them off of the ol' wishlist.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I did not realize the studs were pewter. That explains why they appreared to look  slightly discolored when I looked from different angles.
> 
> ITA,  the studded VP are better looking than the LPS. The height of the heel and the platforms  plus all those studs made the LPS look too 'bulky" , IMO.



after this report, i am definitely glad i decided not to sell my studded VPs in exchange for the LPS


----------



## jenayb

That really is too bad about the LPS... I was eyeballing them on CL.com earlier and was debating between these and the Peacock LP...... Peacock it is.


----------



## gymangel812

omg those alti spikes i'm not a fan of peep toes so these are perfect. has anyone tried them on? if so how's the sizing? are any dept stores getting them or just the boutiques? i think i've given up hope on nude spikes and i *need* a spiked pair so the alti fits the bill!


----------



## Flip88

I love this shoe actually! The price is high but still, I really like it.





Alice1979 said:


> From NM the Book $1895, not sure about the style name. It should be three great trends in one, animal, fur, and strass.


----------



## laurenam

*Gymangel*, I am so with you on the Alti Spikes!!  They are so fabulous!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

FYI Altispikes will not be available in the European Boutiques per my SA at Madrid it will only be available in the US .


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't know what's wrong with me but I like these shoes in this picture!! Not sure what anyone would ever wear it with...but seriously, why do I like it?!?!?!?



Alice1979 said:


> From NM the Book $1895, not sure about the style name. It should be three great trends in one, animal, fur, and strass.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i saw that in the book they sent to my house.... i wanna see it on!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

madamelizaking said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me but I like these shoes in this picture!! Not sure what anyone would ever wear it with...but seriously, why do I like it?!?!?!?




you like it because it has major sex appeal   I think they would be hot with black leggings or black skinny jeans paired with a Black over sized sweater ? or just like plain black dress they have a few great ones on Netaporter's site


----------



## madamelizaking

ME too Moshi! I think I need to go to the enemies zone and check them out, lol...

adctd- I think i'm being tempted to buy them :/

Neiman's is weird..they post incorrect prices in their lookbooks that theys end out. They had ronfifi supra priced at $1595... I wonder if they mispriced this as well?


----------



## moshi_moshi

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> you like it because it has major sex appeal  I think they would be hot with black leggings or black skinny jeans paired with a Black over sized sweater ? or just like plain black dress they have a few great ones on Netaporter's site


 
love the idea for the black leggings and oversized sweater!




madamelizaking said:


> ME too Moshi! I think I need to go to the enemies zone and check them out, lol...
> 
> adctd- I think i'm being tempted to buy them :/
> 
> Neiman's is weird..they post incorrect prices in their lookbooks that theys end out. They had ronfifi supra priced at $1595... I wonder if they mispriced this as well?


 
if my NM had them i would definitely at least try them on.... i doubt they will though... DOOOO ITTTTT!!!!


----------



## karwood

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> you like it because it has major sex appeal  I think they would be hot with black leggings or black skinny jeans paired with a Black over sized sweater ? or just like plain black dress they have a few great ones on Netaporter's site





 IMO,  the Nutrias look like they are meant for the "bedroom only".  Worn only with negligees or lingeries, KWIM? .


----------



## madamelizaking

Very expensive Boudoir shoes


----------



## rdgldy

They have a little too much of everything going on at once for me.


----------



## karwood

madamelizaking said:


> Very expensive Boudoir shoes


 
_"Boudoir"_  is exactly the word I was trying to think of.


----------



## iceyash

Does anyone know when the Lady Peep Spikes in Nude will be available in NM or Nordstrom??? TIA!


----------



## laurenam

^No clue, but those sound dreamy.


----------



## karwood

Here is a picture of the "new" Maggie. This is the black Maggie, unfortunatey I still do not have a pic of the pumice Maggie:


----------



## heatherB

^ Oh wow


----------



## indypup

I would be in love with those if the toe was black too.  But still, those are HOT.


----------



## meaghan<3

Karwood - are those 160s?  Weren't the Maggies from last season 140s? I don't have the box in front of me!  These are beautiful!


----------



## babysweetums

wow karwood thanks! 160 right? i love them! cant wait to see the other color =)


----------



## clothingguru

Im already on the waitlist!!! I LOVE LOVE them!!! Thanks so much for the pic Kar!!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Those Maggie's are gorgeous!! When i was told that it was going to be black on black I was a little skeptical but THEY ARE TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

OMG those maggies. Where is RoxRox!?!?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meaghan<3 said:


> Karwood - are those 160s? Weren't the Maggies from last season 140s? I don't have the box in front of me! These are beautiful!


 
Last season came in 140s and 160s (BG had 160s)


----------



## kikidots

Those maggies are

wow...love em....thanks for the pic karwood


----------



## karwood

meaghan<3 said:


> Karwood - are those 160s? Weren't the Maggies from last season 140s? I don't have the box in front of me! These are beautiful!


 

The Maggies I got from last fall are 140s, however they were also available in 160s. The Maggie seen in the picture is 160.


----------



## meaghan<3

naked & karwood --I had no clue they came in 160 last fall!  I have the 140s as well...but the 160


----------



## kett

Wow those Maggies are gorgeous! I want them without the gold toe!


----------



## karwood

*Alta Dama in Peacock Patent Leather.*Only sold at Miami Cl boutique. Ask for Nathalie.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Wow!! I love the new maggies!! I wonder how the other color looks?!!  I am glad I put myself down on the wait list...


----------



## Alice1979

I'm loving the new Maggie. Thanks *karwood* for sharing.


----------



## roussel

I kinda have a feeling the other color Maggie is gonna look so pretty


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> I kinda have a feeling the other color Maggie is gonna look so pretty


 
I have the same feeling as well. The pumice has been described to me as a beigey light grey color.

FYI, Miami will be receiving the Maggie in pumice and black only in 160s.


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> *Alta Dama in Peacock Patent Leather.*Only sold at Miami Cl boutique. Ask for Nathalie.



OMG those are so beautiful!  I looooove the Peacock color!


----------



## jenayb

Kar, thank you for posting that picture of the new Maggie. I'm really feeling the suede/leather combo. I had no idea that the toe would be silver instead of gold, but I'm totally digging it. I wonder if the pumice will have a gold toe.....

Hmm. Now 160 or 140........


----------



## po0hping

I can't believe the first Maggie came in 160.  I thought it was just my eyes playing tricks on me when I saw differences in silhouette on Maggies posted in the forum :cry: I still love my 140 though.  I'm in the minority about the new Maggie, the single color isn't doing it for me.  The double color of the first just stole my heart.


----------



## NANI1972

I do like the black on black Maggie, but ya I have to agree I'm still lovin' my acajou/black combo more.


----------



## jenayb

po0hping said:


> I can't believe the first Maggie came in 160.  I thought it was just my eyes playing tricks on me when I saw differences in silhouette on Maggies posted in the forum :cry: I still love my 140 though.  I'm in the minority about the new Maggie, the single color isn't doing it for me.  The double color of the first just stole my heart.



I'm with you... I adore the two tone; however, it's really hard to snag a pair so I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that the new style will have to suffice......


----------



## NANI1972

jenay I PMed you, did you get it?


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> jenay I PMed you, did you get it?



I just replied. You are so sweet!


----------



## gymangel812

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> FYI Altispikes will not be available in the European Boutiques per my SA at Madrid it will only be available in the US .


bleh that sucks. guess i'll have to get them here...

i'm debating on 140mm vs 160mm. i have biancas with no problems walking and MBB with not really any problems walking (except on inclines, LOL). what are you guys thoughts on the better height? I'm short too.


----------



## erinmiyu

i would personally prefer the 140 just for wearability, but can't deny the 160 is hottt!


----------



## meaghan<3

Where will the Alti 140s be?  I thought all of the US boutiques were getting 160s?!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

OMG¡¡¡¡
Alti Spikes finally ¡ 
Can any one tell us about the sizing ?
*i have a wide feet and usually my simple pump size is 39* ??
Help girls


----------



## gymangel812

meaghan<3 said:


> Where will the Alti 140s be?  I thought all of the US boutiques were getting 160s?!


I assumed the boutiques would. For awhile it was thought the 160 were dallas exclusive, but now it seems that is not the case. i did a search and it def. says there should be a 140... i just don't know where...

*^SeDuCTive^ *the only place i saw about sizing was 1/2 size down but i think that was info from an SA.


----------



## vuittonamour

WOW i LOVE the maggies but my bf would not let me wear those! they would make me taller than him


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gymangel812 said:


> I assumed the boutiques would. For awhile it was thought the 160 were dallas exclusive, but now it seems that is not the case. i did a search and it def. says there should be a 140... i just don't know where...
> 
> *^SeDuCTive^ *the only place i saw about sizing was 1/2 size down but i think that was info from an SA.



Thanx for reply sweetie , do you think the cut of the Alti resumbles the Maggies?
I haven't tried the Alti pump before


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx for reply sweetie , do you think the cut of the Alti resumbles the Maggies?
> I haven't tried the Alti pump before


i think the alti is cut like the declic, maggies are more rolando-ish? i haven't tried the alti either. never even seen them irl.


----------



## jenayb

vuittonamour said:


> WOW i LOVE the maggies but my bf would not let me wear those! they would make me taller than him



So what if you would be taller than him? The shoes are hot. Done and done.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> So what if you would be taller than him? The shoes are hot. Done and done.


 
well said. well said. 

I'm taller than *Mr. Naked*in 85mm ... he can get over it. pfffft


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> well said. well said.
> 
> I'm taller than *Mr. Naked*in 85mm ... he can get over it. pfffft



Need your help naked regarding the Alti spikes 160..
Shall i get them in my Declic size ?

Do you have any info about the Alti spikes 140 version ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Need your help naked regarding the Alti spikes 160..
> Shall i get them in my Declic size ?
> 
> Do you have any info about the Alti spikes 140 version ?


 
Sorry! I don't have any Alti 140s or 160s  so i'm not that much help there. I believe they are smiliar to declics in shape though.

No info re the 140mm version since I'm not on the hunt for this shoe. 

Good luck!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sorry! I don't have any Alti 140s or 160s  so i'm not that much help there. I believe they are smiliar to declics in shape though.
> 
> No info re the 140mm version since I'm not on the hunt for this shoe.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thanx hon.
(wondering what is the pair Naked is HUNTING for )


----------



## cfellis522

karwood said:


> Here is a picture of the "new" Maggie. This is the black Maggie, unfortunatey I still do not have a pic of the pumice Maggie:


 

Wow!  These are great!  I love these and they look great in that heel height!!!

Cara


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx hon.
> (wondering what is the pair Naked is HUNTING for )


 
Just the calypso ... always the calypso ... 


_...and still wondering where my SO is after 6 months of waiting._


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> well said. well said.
> 
> I'm taller than *Mr. Naked*in 85mm ... he can get over it. pfffft



Lol! This is what I tell Mr. Wins when he complains about being eye to eye with me in my Greiss.


----------



## jenayb

cfellis522 said:


> Wow!  These are great!  I love these and they look great in that heel height!!!
> 
> Cara



Yes, they are fab.... I love the two tone, but the leather/suede combo is really starting to grow on me. So glad I got on the list Monday!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Just the calypso ... always the calypso ...
> 
> 
> _...and still wondering where my SO is after 6 months of waiting._



Can't you SO a pair of Calypso ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Can't you SO a pair of Calypso ?


 
Unfortunatly no ... but don't worry ... I frequently beg for them. One of these days they'll crack!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Unfortunatly no ... but don't worry ... I frequently beg for them. One of these days they'll crack!



I wish you all the best 

I am DYING to have Dita's Black strass Pump at JPG fashion show
love it, love it Naked


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Unfortunatly no ... but don't worry ... I frequently beg for them. One of these days they'll crack!



lol!!! i started asking them last fall because i wanted a custom color combo... do you believe the atelier actually entertained that request longer than my request for a more simple style. naked what about getting the maggie and having it strassed? i know it's not the same but...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> lol!!! i started asking them last fall because i wanted a custom color combo... do you believe the atelier actually entertained that request longer than my request for a more simple style. naked what about getting the maggie and having it strassed? i know it's not the same but...


 
I will prevail! And I don't even want a custom color .. just make one more pair ... how hard can it be ... right?!?! 

Trying to catch the atelier on a good day LOL


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have any info on the *Leopard MBP in 120*? Price, availability, sizing, etc., I tried to search for a pic of these and came up with nothing, does anyone have one?
Thanks!


----------



## heatherB

^*Karwood and SassySarah *own these.

ETA: Oops, not the 120. Sorry.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the *Leopard MBP in 120*? Price, availability, sizing, etc., I tried to search for a pic of these and came up with nothing, does anyone have one?
> Thanks!



I have tried it in person. It is true to size (VP size). It is available in Motcomb st. Boutique but not sure about the pricing. Hope this helps


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks *SeDuCTive*! When you say TTS VP size does that mean 1/2 size up from my US size?


----------



## mishybelle

OMG, the Alti spikes and the new Maggie... I'm dying, you guys. This (self-imposed) ban needs to end!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks *SeDuCTive*! When you say TTS VP size does that mean 1/2 size up from my US size?



Mmmm, actually my new VP size is the same as my US sizing coz i have slightly wide feet Nani.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

mishybelle said:


> OMG, the Alti spikes and the new Maggie... I'm dying, you guys. This (self-imposed) ban needs to end!!!



I agree both are Gorgeous 
So curious to have a look at the other color of the Maggie


----------



## carlinha

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the *Leopard MBP in 120*? Price, availability, sizing, etc., I tried to search for a pic of these and came up with nothing, does anyone have one?
> Thanks!



*shainerocks* has a pair, she got them from motcomb... i believe she got them TTS but you can PM her for details


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks _again_ Carlinha! I so love looking at your avatar! The Amber are beautiful *swoon*


----------



## Shainerocks

carlinha said:


> *shainerocks* has a pair, she got them from motcomb... i believe she got them TTS but you can PM her for details



Nani, I just pm'ed u.


----------



## CMP86

I think bags has every pair that carlinha just posted from Horatio.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

CMP86 said:


> I think bags has every pair that carlinha just posted from Horatio.




yes she does!!! you should all demand she post her mod pics  she had mod pics of the Alti Spikes


----------



## Alice1979

I just received an email from Horatio. They said that the new Maggies won't be available until Nov or Dec.


----------



## laurenam

^ My wallet is happy.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

that's enough time to save for them... and buy other styles as well!!


----------



## NANI1972

*Sigh* I'm so disappointed. Motcomb is sold out on the Leopard MB 120. Anyone think that  any other boutiques will get these?


----------



## Baggaholic

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> yes she does!!! you should all demand she post her mod pics  she had mod pics of the Alti Spikes



haha... you girls are too cute.


----------



## Alice1979

NP Riche blue strass available at Barneys.com, $2875

http://www.barneys.com/No Prive Riche/500727971,default,pd.html


----------



## jenayb

Hmm.... I think I'm going to make a Barneys run at around 4pm today... Miss Fast? Anyone, anyone? I think I'm starting to really dig these...


----------



## Popsicool

Alice1979 said:


> NP Riche blue strass available at Barneys.com, $2875
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/No Prive Riche/500727971,default,pd.html



Anyone know why they only have them in 37.5 & 38? Seems strange. Or is that just online?


----------



## erinmiyu

^^perhaps they sold out in other sizes?


----------



## Alice1979

Popsicool said:


> Anyone know why they only have them in 37.5 & 38? Seems strange. Or is that just online?


 
I'd be surprised if they come in all sizes. Strasses are usually very limited in sizes. What size are you looking for? I thought 37.5 is your size.


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Hmm.... I think I'm going to make a Barneys run at around 4pm today... Miss Fast? Anyone, anyone? I think I'm starting to really dig these...


 
Me too, *jenay*. They seem perfect for the Fall. I already have my heart set on the Loubout, but we'll have to see...


----------



## Popsicool

Alice1979 said:


> I'd be surprised if they come in all sizes. Strasses are usually very limited in sizes. What size are you looking for? I thought 37.5 is your size.



Yes it is, I was just curious if there was some specific reason. 

Could it be deduced then that 37.5 & 38 are the most common CL sizes, at least that Barney sells?!

I feel so common.


----------



## Baggaholic

Loubout is a great shoe Mishybelle


----------



## Alice1979

Popsicool said:


> Yes it is, I was just curious if there was some specific reason.
> 
> Could it be deduced then that 37.5 & 38 are the most common CL sizes, at least that Barney sells?!
> 
> I feel so common.


 
Yes 37.5 and 38 is among the most common CL size. I'm right around your size range, and I feel really special when I see only 37.5 and 38 are available. I thought it was very strange that Barneys has those at all, since asha mentioned in her reveal thread that they were exclusive to the Paris boutique where she got hers from.

Check out the availability on the fifi strass:

http://www.barneys.com/Fifi Strass/500727987,default,pd.html

and the Ambertina:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## Popsicool

Alice1979 said:


> Yes 37.5 and 38 is among the most common CL size. I'm right around your size range, and I feel really special when I see only 37.5 and 38 are available. I thought it was very strange that Barneys has those at all, since asha mentioned in her reveal thread that they were exclusive to the Paris boutique where she got hers from.
> 
> Check out the availability on the fifi strass:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Fifi Strass/500727987,default,pd.html
> 
> and the Ambertina:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401



Actually, that's a much better way of looking at it, thanks! 

Oh yeah, I remember asha saying that.. Hope she at least got them for a better price with the exchange rate.


----------



## elfgirl

Oh, my! Miss Clichy pumps in nappa?  Too bad my feet hate them.


----------



## laurenam

^ I can see a Calypso DIY coming!


----------



## jeshika

*strsusc* and *elf*, i didn't need to see the miss clichys!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

elfgirl said:


> Oh, my! Miss Clichy pumps in nappa? Too bad my feet hate them.


 
Would you compare the Miss Clichy to the Rolando. i know the toe box is shaped differently but is it a small toe box? Looks like it.


----------



## elfgirl

NANI1972 said:


> Would you compare the Miss Clichy to the Rolando. i know the toe box is shaped differently but is it a small toe box? Looks like it.



I've never tried on a Rolando, but the Miss Clichy does have a small toe box.  They fit me similarly to Declics (which my toes also hate).


----------



## angelcove

NANI1972 said:


> Would you compare the Miss Clichy to the Rolando. i know the toe box is shaped differently but is it a small toe box? Looks like it.


 
I have both the rolando & miss clichy.  The toe box on both are small, but I find the toe box on Miss Clichy bigger/wider than rolando.  MC is MUCH more comfortable.  SA's have compared MC to declics.


----------



## Popsicool

laurenam said:


> ^ I can see a Calypso DIY coming!



You stole the thought right out of my mind!! I've been thinking about it ever since I tried on the nude on Singapore a few months back but they didn't have my size in black. Do you think it's doable? Would it look silly or worse, FAKE? I'm scared!




NANI1972 said:


> Would you compare the Miss Clichy to the Rolando. i know the toe box is shaped differently but is it a small toe box? Looks like it.



I don't wear Rolando but I found Miss Clichys to be rather comfy! The toebox is very similar to Declic, it's essentially a Clichy with a platform and I think Declic was modeled on the Clichy as well, but with a smaller platform than Miss Clichy. I hope that makes sense!  

Either way, they are dreamy...


----------



## jeshika

does anyone know how much the miss clichy are?


----------



## Popsicool

jeshika said:


> does anyone know how much the miss clichy are?



Hmm, they were around $1000 or so in Singapore which is around US$740 but I find that everything is quite a bit pricier there than in US. So at a guess they'll be US$650 - $700? Fingers crossed..


----------



## madamelizaking

I believe they're $745? or 795? Can't remember.. They're super uncomfortable.. .5 size down and I feel really snug and squished and tts I'm slipping out of. SUPER annoying!


----------



## Hanna_M

Oh my I adore the Miss Clichy in nude.... never tried on Clichy or Declic so not sure whether I should risk ordering some, especially as I'm in the UK, but they are divine.... help!!!


----------



## elfgirl

madamelizaking said:


> I believe they're $745? or 795? Can't remember.. They're super uncomfortable.. .5 size down and I feel really snug and squished and tts I'm slipping out of. SUPER annoying!



This is how they fit me, too.  Ugh.


----------



## laurenam

Popsicool said:


> You stole the thought right out of my mind!! I've been thinking about it ever since I tried on the nude on Singapore a few months back but they didn't have my size in black. Do you think it's doable? Would it look silly or worse, FAKE? I'm scared!


 

I am not sure. I feel like if you use different strass colors then they could look like a SO'ed pair, instead of fake. It's tough to call. I think they could look so amazing, but you should probably get input from the ladies in DIY thread before purchasing the crystals. I bet they have some great ideas! I might have to seriously consider doing this too!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks ladies! I do have Maggies which I think are comparable to Declics so maybe Miss Clichy would be doable for me!

Anyone know if the MC come in a 120? The pics look as if they are 140. I would love these in a purple suede!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Miss Clichy comes in 140 and 160 only


----------



## elfgirl

Out of idle curiosity, does anyone know if Miami has gotten the Altispike in yet?  Madison's had theirs for a couple weeks by now, yes?  

I've already decided against getting them since it's been confirmed that the toe box is similar/same as the Declic, which I cannot do--at least not enough to justify $1395.  But, I haven't heard anything from Nathalie about their arrival or lack thereof, so I thought I'd see if anyone else had heard.


----------



## kett

This doesn't answer your question at all, but I am on the wait list at Vegas for the peep spikes and haven't heard a thing. Have they gotten theirs in? I've decided against getting them because I don't love them as much as I'd hoped, but still...


Ok MISS CLICHY???!?!??!?! I was about to try to special order a pair but here they are! Which boutique has them? I think I missed it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kett said:


> This doesn't answer your question at all, but I am on the wait list at Vegas for the peep spikes and haven't heard a thing. Have they gotten theirs in? I've decided against getting them because I don't love them as much as I'd hoped, but still...
> 
> 
> Ok MISS CLICHY???!?!??!?! I was about to try to special order a pair but here they are! Which boutique has them? I think I missed it.


 
SCP has the Miss Clichy in black and nude ... contact Jordan. He's awesome


----------



## mal

I LOVE my Miss Clichy- possibly my most comfortable pair


----------



## UpgradeU

I apologise if this has already been posted, (I did search through this thread) but today in Mount St. I saw Amber in a glitter finish; something I haven't seen in the book OR as a press release image.

It was not as nice as the Strass (I've only seen in photos) I must say, but definitely a fabulous shoe and 1/2 the price!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

kett said:


> This doesn't answer your question at all, but I am on the wait list at Vegas for the peep spikes and haven't heard a thing. Have they gotten theirs in? I've decided against getting them because I don't love them as much as I'd hoped, but still...
> 
> 
> Ok MISS CLICHY???!?!??!?! I was about to try to special order a pair but here they are! Which boutique has them? I think I missed it.



Madison & Horation as well - i can't believe i tried to SO them in nude last year and they said no...thankfully!


----------



## LavenderIce

UpgradeU said:


> I apologise if this has already been posted, (I did search through this thread) but today in Mount St. I saw Amber in a glitter finish; something I haven't seen in the book OR as a press release image.
> 
> It was not as nice as the Strass (I've only seen in photos) I must say, but definitely a fabulous shoe and 1/2 the price!


 
According to their lookbook, Barneys will get them in the glitter version here in the U.S.


----------



## UpgradeU

Thank you Lacenderlce! I must have overlooked them.


----------



## kett

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> SCP has the Miss Clichy in black and nude ... contact Jordan. He's awesome



Yay thank you! (And thank you too Nerdy!)


----------



## NANI1972

I know this isn't the sizing thread but can anyone give me any info on sizing for the Egin spikes? I am a US 6.5, I wear 36.5 in Binacas, 37 in Altadamas, 36.5 in Maggie 37.5 in old NP. Should I get a 36.5 or 37 in the Engins? Maybe 37 I'm thinking the PVC is stiff. HELP!


----------



## carlinha

UpgradeU said:


> I apologise if this has already been posted, (I did search through this thread) but today in Mount St. I saw Amber in a glitter finish; something I haven't seen in the book OR as a press release image.
> 
> It was not as nice as the Strass (I've only seen in photos) I must say, but definitely a fabulous shoe and 1/2 the price!


 
SCP is getting them also


----------



## sumnboutme

NANI1972 said:


> I know this isn't the sizing thread but can anyone give me any info on sizing for the Egin spikes? I am a US 6.5, I wear 36.5 in Binacas, 37 in Altadamas, 36.5 in Maggie 37.5 in old NP. Should I get a 36.5 or 37 in the Engins? Maybe 37 I'm thinking the PVC is stiff. HELP!



We're the same size and I got mine in 37.  HTH


----------



## NANI1972

^Thank you I got the 37!


----------



## LavenderIce

jeshika said:


> does anyone know how much the miss clichy are?


 


Popsicool said:


> Hmm, they were around $1000 or so in Singapore which is around US$740 but I find that everything is quite a bit pricier there than in US. So at a guess they'll be US$650 - $700? Fingers crossed..


 


madamelizaking said:


> I believe they're $745? or 795? Can't remember.. They're super uncomfortable.. .5 size down and I feel really snug and squished and tts I'm slipping out of. SUPER annoying!


 
In my email from Madison the Miss Clichy are listed as $895.


----------



## SassySarah

I'm loving the grey metal patent VP. Trying not to buy anymore open toes right now though.


----------



## BattyBugs

I tried on the Madame Butterfly 85 pump yesterday & fell in love. Sadly, they didn't have my size (can't stand toe overhang), so I have to wait for them to get it in my size.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I tried on the Madame Butterfly 85 pump yesterday & fell in love. Sadly, they didn't have my size (can't stand toe overhang), so I have to wait for them to get it in my size.



I didn't even know they had MB in 85!


----------



## alyssa08

where did you try them on, batty?


----------



## moshi_moshi

BattyBugs said:


> I tried on the Madame Butterfly 85 pump yesterday & fell in love. Sadly, they didn't have my size (can't stand toe overhang), so I have to wait for them to get it in my size.




where?!  i need lower heeled shoes and i love this shoe! also what material?  leather or satin?

i love that fifi aqua strass *N* posted.... droooool!!


----------



## Alice1979

I think NM has the MBP 85 in suede. It comes in an olive green color and black or brown.


----------



## jancedtif

^Olive greeennnn!!


----------



## rdgldy

The altadama watersnake in the greenish shade is gorgeous!!
My daughter tried the Larissa in sahara at Horatio last week-it is stunning on and the leather is delicious!!


----------



## alyssa08

Alice1979 said:


> I think NM has the MBP 85 in suede. It comes in an olive green color and black or brown.



I want to see what it looks like!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm late, as usual. I did try them on at Neiman's. They are so delish & comfy in the suede. They only had the black and brown in the store, but I would loved to have seen the olive suede, too.


----------



## Alice1979

The green MBP I saw was this color, maybe more khaki green:

http://www.barneys.com/Peanut/500789415,default,pd.html


----------



## BattyBugs

I like the Peanut, too. I'm hoping NM will still have the MBP in my size when I have the $ for them. If not, the Peanut may be next on my list.


----------



## heatherB

Alice1979 said:


> The green MBP I saw was this color, maybe more khaki green:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Peanut/500789415,default,pd.html


 
It's the "green tea" color suede


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, I know Amber is coming in the glitter version as well. I was wondering if anyone knew if it will be coming in all black glitter, if so where and how much will it be? thank you so much!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I know Amber is coming in the glitter version as well. I was wondering if anyone knew if it will be coming in all black glitter, if so where and how much will it be? thank you so much!



yes it does come in black and multicolor fine glitter... and i believe it comes in the amber and ambertina version also... sorry but i don't know how much it will be, and who is carrying them

but here is a photo of the mini multiglitter ambertina


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I know Amber is coming in the glitter version as well. I was wondering if anyone knew if it will be coming in all black glitter, if so where and how much will it be? thank you so much!




Hi *Dezy *
Barneys is getting both colors in either the amber or ambertina in mini  multiglitter I think they will be $895.00 US.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

carlinha said:


> yes it does come in black and multicolor fine glitter... and i believe it comes in the amber and ambertina version also... sorry but i don't know how much it will be, and who is carrying them
> 
> but here is a photo of the mini multiglitter ambertina



Does the only thing that look different is the heel? the gold straps and platform looks \ lighter than the one you have *Carlina* hmmm I wonder if its the exact same except for the heel part Thanks for posting! I can't wait to start working soon so I can purchase me a pair ! I love the strass version on you AMAZINGGG


----------



## carlinha

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi *Dezy *
> Barneys is getting both colors in either the amber or ambertina in mini  multiglitter I think they will be $895.00 US.



$895 is what i thought i heard also when i inquired about the style a few months ago


----------



## BattyBugs

Although I think I would end up falling on my face in about 3 steps flat, I'm wanting these in black glitter.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you so much *carlinha and adctd *I hope Barney's online gets these too, can't wait to see what the black looks like!!!


----------



## mal




----------



## karwood

IMHO, the I think the strassed Amber/Ambertina totally surpasses the glitter Amber/ Ambertina



carlinha said:


> yes it does come in black and multicolor fine glitter... and i believe it comes in the amber and ambertina version also... sorry but i don't know how much it will be, and who is carrying them
> 
> but here is a photo of the mini multiglitter ambertina


----------



## RedBottomLover

karwood said:


> IMHO, the I think the strassed Amber/Ambertina totally surpasses the glitter Amber/ Ambertina


i agree *karwood*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kar- *I totally agree, may not even like the black in glitter. But no way I can risk hubby having a heart attack over a pair of shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *kar- *I totally agree, may not even like the black in glitter. But no way I can risk hubby having a heart attack over a pair of shoes


 
The black glitter might be the safer option *dez*.  Every single black strass pair I've seen looks like black glitter IMO.  But, if they don't pass you can always try to find them overseas or wait until sales.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lav- *thank you! This is really a pair I have to see in order to know if I LOVE it or not, so we'll see.


----------



## Popsicool

This will be a silly question but I must know! What's the diff between Amber and Ambertina?

Thank you xx


----------



## Alice1979

Popsicool said:


> This will be a silly question but I must know! What's the diff between Amber and Ambertina?
> 
> Thank you xx



Amber has ankle strap and Ambertina doesn't.


----------



## karwood

*Amber*






*Ambertina*


----------



## Popsicool

Oh, thank you!!

 *Alice & karwood*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I'm not so crazy over the black strass version of the amber/ambertina with the jet crystals . I was thinking of getting the black glitter version and sanding down the glitter and strassing them with jet hematite, black diamond, or cosmojet crystals  I guess that would be silly but that would be so hotttt if it came out right. Why didn't they just make the black strass with a more sparklier crystal


----------



## carlinha

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I'm not so crazy over the black strass version of the amber/ambertina with the jet crystals . I was thinking of getting the black glitter version and sanding down the glitter and strassing them with jet hematite, black diamond, or cosmojet crystals  I guess that would be silly but that would be so hotttt if it came out right. Why didn't they just make the black strass with a more sparklier crystal



what a great idea!


----------



## Marisa783

Does anyone know if any of the international boutiques are getting the Alti Spike 160?  Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

Marisa783 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the international boutiques are getting the Alti Spike 160?  Thanks!


All the UK ones are not getting them. I never got a response from any in France, so I assume that means no.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I'm not so crazy over the black strass version of the amber/ambertina with the jet crystals . I was thinking of getting the black glitter version and sanding down the glitter and strassing them with jet hematite, black diamond, or cosmojet crystals  I guess that would be silly but that would be so hotttt if it came out right. Why didn't they just make the black strass with a more sparklier crystal


 
you're a genius!!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I'm not so crazy over the black strass version of the amber/ambertina with the jet crystals . I was thinking of getting the black glitter version and sanding down the glitter and strassing them with jet hematite, black diamond, or cosmojet crystals  I guess that would be silly but that would be so hotttt if it came out right. Why didn't they just make the black strass with a more sparklier crystal



that does sound hot!! I just had a vision of you in CLs with a sanding machine going to town hehe


----------



## sumnboutme

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I'm not so crazy over the black strass version of the amber/ambertina with the jet crystals . I was thinking of getting the black glitter version and sanding down the glitter and strassing them with jet hematite, black diamond, or cosmojet crystals  I guess that would be silly but that would be so hotttt if it came out right. Why didn't they just make the black strass with a more sparklier crystal



funny, i was actually thinking about doing that too!!   i guess, great minds think alike


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Marisa783 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the international boutiques are getting the Alti Spike 160?  Thanks!



Hi Marisa when they were first released from Horatio  I had put a call into my SA at Madrid and he said that the Boutiques over seas were not getting them in. He did mention they were getting 2 styles in the ALTI 160 pump not sure what colors . I can email him and ask tonight


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

@ *Carlina, Dezy, Nerdy, Sumnboutme *- I'm going to google how to remove glitter tonight  ok you ladies just enabled me  to do it for sure  but I think I have to find a cheapy non cl shoe with glitter first to experiment :lolots: this will be my last pair for the year along with the maggies 160  I pray that they don't come out with anything new my heart nor bank acct can't handle all the CL "stress" it's very  stressful when you want a pair of shoes so badddd but can't afford it and your racking your brain and pulling from your old to buy the new.


----------



## Emily HC

*I don't know if any of you had the same question...did you notice the price of MisFit on NM and CL online boutique are different? one is $1395 and the other one is $1425...just because of w/ and w/o the tassel? *


----------



## LavenderIce

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Marisa when they were first released from Horatio I had put a call into my SA at Madrid and he said that the Boutiques over seas were not getting them in. He did mention they were getting 2 styles in the ALTI 160 pump not sure what colors . I can email him and ask tonight


 
Ooh, can you find out what colors they are getting it in?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

yay! can't wait to see pics.  how much are they?! i've been avoiding all of this to prevent buying but i can't take it heheh!!


----------



## Marisa783

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Marisa when they were first released from Horatio  I had put a call into my SA at Madrid and he said that the Boutiques over seas were not getting them in. He did mention they were getting 2 styles in the ALTI 160 pump not sure what colors . I can email him and ask tonight



thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies,

Can someone tell me what the style name is for the spiked slingback that were like the Clou Noeud  but a shorter heel? Also what colors it came in and where I might find them? Thanks! 

These:


----------



## Elise499

NANI1972 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone tell me what the style name is for the spiked slingback that were like the Clou Noeud  but a shorter heel? Also what colors it came in and where I might find them? Thanks!
> 
> These:



I think these are also called Clou Noeud, and they are available at the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique in Paris


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> @ *Carlina, Dezy, Nerdy, Sumnboutme *- I'm going to google how to remove glitter tonight  ok you ladies just enabled me to do it for sure  but I think I have to find a cheapy non cl shoe with glitter first to experiment :lolots: this will be my last pair for the year along with the maggies 160  I pray that they don't come out with anything new my heart nor bank acct can't handle all the CL "stress" it's very stressful when you want a pair of shoes so badddd but can't afford it and your racking your brain and pulling from your old to buy the new.


 
Cheapy shoe- Steve Madden has some sad CL copies with glitter, I'm sure you can experiment with one of those


----------



## NANI1972

Elise499 said:


> I think these are also called Clou Noeud, and they are available at the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique in Paris


  Thank you Elise. Can anyone else chime in about availability, etc.?


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you Elise. Can anyone else chime in about availability, etc.?


 
I believe Vegas has them too.


----------



## NANI1972

Did these come in nude as well and it looks like a 120mm heel, am i right?


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Did these come in nude as well and it looks like a 120mm heel, am i right?


  I think there was a reveal thread for a pair in nude purchased from a london botique but not sure which...I think it was seductive(?) not sure if i spelled the name right.  HTH... Ill see if I can find it...I remember it cause I looooved the 120 version.


----------



## yazziestarr

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...uctive-first-fierce-nude-reveal-614707-2.html

here it  is *NANI.*..Motcomb St.


----------



## moshi_moshi

this might be a silly question but would it be possible to just strass over the glitter??  or would that just be crazy?


----------



## moshi_moshi

and call me crazy but i kind of like the miss america shoe, haha.....


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...uctive-first-fierce-nude-reveal-614707-2.html
> 
> here it is *NANI.*..Motcomb St.


 *OOH Thanks!* I wonder if the Nude only comes in kid, I'm probably late to the party anyway, I'll have to check and see if they have any. I wonder what the price point is on these?


----------



## PyAri

elfgirl said:


> It's not up in the traditional format yet, just a large flash page where you can click on some of the shoes and bags floating by.  Not all of the styles from F/W are shown. However, if you click on Total Madness, they have put up the three Fall/Winter "mad" styles there: Amber (the style Taylor Swift was wearing), Bridget's Back, and Margot.


 
I noticed Amber Strass on the main page of the CL website and also under the Total Madness section as *elf* stated, but I didn't see it for sale - Just the Ambertina for sale on the CL website.  Where is Amber sold or was it a limited edition/runway type shoe?


----------



## babysweetums

does anyone know if those miss americas elise posted will ever be availible in othercolors?! lovethem but ehhhhh on the polka dots heehee


----------



## surlygirl

moshi_moshi said:


> and call me crazy but i kind of like the miss america shoe, haha.....


:shame: me, too. they are soooo wonder woman!


----------



## ochie

moshi_moshi said:


> this might be a silly question but would it be possible to just strass over the glitter??  or would that just be crazy?



I am thinking about it too!


----------



## Marisa783

Another Alti Spike question....in NYC is Madison getting them as well or just Horatio?  TIA!


----------



## laurenam

those wonderwoman shoes...I bet I'd look so tall that you'd think I were flying...hehe.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lol!! They are totally wonder woman shoes!! They are kindof growing on me though!! Hehe...


----------



## jenayb

So I went to Neiman's on my lunch break today, and they had, like, EVERY single new style there for the Trunk Show tomorrow night. The Toundra Bootie is TDF in person - how did I ever doubt this stlye!?!? 

On another note, I picked up a pair of the zip Biancas in grey suede today. I don't believe I had seen this colour prior, and I can't find anywhere that it has been discussed on here. The colour is absolutely AMAZING and I highly recommend this style. I had to go a half size down, FWIW.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> So I went to Neiman's on my lunch break today, and they had, like, EVERY single new style there for the Trunk Show tomorrow night. The Toundra Bootie is TDF in person - how did I ever doubt this stlye!?!?
> 
> On another note, I picked up a pair of the zip Biancas in grey suede today. I don't believe I had seen this colour prior, and I can't find anywhere that it has been discussed on here. The colour is absolutely AMAZING and I highly recommend this style. I had to go a half size down, FWIW.


 
*jena- *OMG you got them?! LOVE LOVE LOVE! It's the same  grey as the Bibi (Tourterelle)


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jena- *OMG you got them?! LOVE LOVE LOVE! It's the same grey as the Bibi (Tourterelle)


 
Yes, literally just bought them around an hour and a half ago - the grey is amazing, right!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I might just have to get these, since it looks like the Bibi in grey is going to be hard to get! So beautiful congrats!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you, Dezynr. 

I recommend picking them up, like, yesterday if you want them... My SA at NM said they're getting super HTF; I have one of only a few size 38s in the entire company. So worth it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh no don't do this to me! lol I need a 37.5


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh no don't do this to me! lol I need a 37.5


 
NM @ Scottsdale Fashion Square has that size, to my knowledge. If you feel so inclined, ask for Sascha.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

moshi_moshi said:


> this might be a silly question but would it be possible to just strass over the glitter??  or would that just be crazy?



I'm going to try with the steve madden shoe *dezy* suggested


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I need some advice ladies-- I have the Toundra from NM sitting in my closet right now, not worn yet. The base behind the fur is a black leather and the straps are black as well. But then I saw on the Saks website the Toundra in what looks like a grey/creme suede-- 
so,
- which is more versatile? practical?
- did this shoe come with other base colors I don't know about?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Cheapy shoe- Steve Madden has some sad CL copies with glitter, I'm sure you can experiment with one of those



Thanks *Dezy*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

LavenderIce said:


> Ooh, can you find out what colors they are getting it in?



will post as soon as they respond to my email  I'm gonna email him again!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> yay! can't wait to see pics.  how much are they?! i've been avoiding all of this to prevent buying but i can't take it heheh!!




not sure yet I try not to ask because I know I will want  will post as soon as he responds babe but the Alti 160 has your name written all over it!  totally fierce!!!


----------



## aeross

Just a quick pick of the Red Pony colourway of the Doremi 120, I hadn't seen them in this colourway before, just the Dorepi ( which I regretted not buying at the time ) 

Retail is £595 from Mount St


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thanks *Dezy*


 
anytime!



jenaywins said:


> NM @ Scottsdale Fashion Square has that size, to my knowledge. If you feel so inclined, ask for Sascha.


 
Oh *jena.....*thank you! lol


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I need some advice ladies-- I have the Toundra from NM sitting in my closet right now, not worn yet. The base behind the fur is a black leather and the straps are black as well. But then I saw on the Saks website the Toundra in what looks like a grey/creme suede--
> so,
> - which is more versatile? practical?
> - did this shoe come with other base colors I don't know about?


 
I definitely prefer the black Toundra... Definitely! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh *jena.....*thank you! lol


 
You are welcome. 

FYI... I went a half size down on these!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Jenay!

As for the Toundra. I saw it at the Dallas NM trunk show. I definitely prefer it in black.


----------



## Perfect Day

ITA the black, those red pony's are fabulous - I want!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats, Jenay!
> 
> As for the Toundra. I saw it at the Dallas NM trunk show. I definitely prefer it in black.


 
Thank you, doll. 

Yeah, I looked at it at NM yesterday and darn near tried it on, even though I swore I hated it not too long ago. It's odd how your opinion of a shoe can totally change once you see it in person.


----------



## savvysgirl

For those interested, the Miss Americas are available at Mount St for just under £422 (tax deducted) for those outside of the UK


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thank you for your opinions on the toundra! i guess i just needed a little reassurance on my choice. i wish all the colors could be available at the same places, and i could see all the options before choosing! wishful thinking


----------



## karwood

*Bianca Zip in "tourterelle" (grey suede)*. These are available at NM in San Francisco. Ask for Joe Hamersma. Most sizes are still currently available:


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ I saw them last week and they're tdf! The salesman said they're the hottest shoe on the floor there right now.


----------



## Elise499

Yesterday, I've been in the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique, I visited the shoes Atelier, the offices, I saw the new Spring 2011 collection and the most amazing part : I met Christian Louboutin ! It was unbelievable !

I can try to describe the Spring 2011 collection, to be honest it is one of the best collection I've ever seen! There were too many thing, so sorry if it is a long post.

- For those who loved the Catenita Trash, there will be a new version of it, with the Miss America's form.
- Bianca and Bibi will be back in  more colors, like pink and green watersnake for the Bianca, or a new color which is called woodstone.
- The Pigalle will be available with a little platform, it is called the Pigalle Plato, so pretty!
- The Madame Butterfly Booty will be available in pink suede and beige patent.
- the Alti Pump might be back 
- There will be many wedges
- There will be new material, like linen (sorry I don't know if it is the right word)
- I saw the Maggie in the two new color, there will also be a "dorcet" version with an ankle strap, it is very beautiful !
- The Pigalle will be available in Mini Glitter, and many new colors.
- The Fifi will be available in blue-yellow strass.
- These shoes made for Daphne Guiness will be available in croco and other material. I think they are not as high as Daphne's shoes and there is no strap !
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PpIUK-DE6...SItJa_rdY0/s400/daphne+costumer+made+hoes.jpg

This is all I can remember for now 
I will post pictures of the shoes available in the JJR boutique soon 
(sorry for my english I tried to do my best)


----------



## jancedtif

^Lucky you!  Spring 2011 sounds great!  Thanks for the intel!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Elise. Some of the new styles sound right up my alley. By the way, there is nothing wrong with your English.


----------



## alyssa08

elise you have excellent english! thanks for the intel


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> Yesterday, I've been in the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique, I visited the shoes Atelier, the offices, I saw the new Spring 2011 collection and the most amazing part : I met Christian Louboutin ! It was unbelievable !
> 
> I can try to describe the Spring 2011 collection, to be honest it is one of the best collection I've ever seen! There were too many thing, so sorry if it is a long post.
> 
> - For those who loved the Catenita Trash, there will be a new version of it, with the Miss America's form.
> - Bianca and Bibi will be back in more colors, like pink and green watersnake for the Bianca, or a new color which is called woodstone.
> - The Pigalle will be available with a little platform, it is called the Pigalle Plato, so pretty!
> - The Madame Butterfly Booty will be available in pink suede and beige patent.
> - the Alti Pump might be back
> - There will be many wedges
> - There will be new material, like linen (sorry I don't know if it is the right word)
> - I saw the Maggie in the two new color, there will also be a "dorcet" version with an ankle strap, it is very beautiful !
> - The Pigalle will be available in Mini Glitter, and many new colors.
> - The Fifi will be available in blue-yellow strass.
> - These shoes made for Daphne Guiness will be available in croco and other material. I think they are not as high as Daphne's shoes and there is no strap !
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PpIUK-DE6...SItJa_rdY0/s400/daphne+costumer+made+hoes.jpg
> 
> This is all I can remember for now
> I will post pictures of the shoes available in the JJR boutique soon
> (sorry for my english I tried to do my best)



Thanks for the intel.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Elise thank you for the information!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Oooooohhhh...I can't wait to see the Spring 2011 collection.  I'm gonna have to start saving for the MBB beige patent.


----------



## mal

I am so excited for Spring now!!! Thank you, *Elise *


----------



## MadameElle

*Hi Karwood*...I just saw your slideshow and noticed your siggy "What I want from the CL 2011 Resort Collection...MBB in Beige Nappa...".  BTW...I love your collection.

Is the MBB coming out in beige patent (Elise499) or beige nappa?  Nappa would be better for my feet.

*Hi Elise*...thanks for the intel and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the intel *Elise*!  Oh, and congrats for meeting Msr. L himself!  Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## jeshika

thanks for the update Elise!!!! how wonderful to meet the man himself... oh no... MBBs in beige patent? I die!  and the piggie platos sound tres magnifique!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Elise499 said:


> Yesterday, I've been in the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique, I visited the shoes Atelier, the offices, I saw the new Spring 2011 collection and the most amazing part : I met Christian Louboutin ! It was unbelievable !
> 
> I can try to describe the Spring 2011 collection, to be honest it is one of the best collection I've ever seen! There were too many thing, so sorry if it is a long post.
> 
> - For those who loved the Catenita Trash, there will be a new version of it, with the Miss America's form.
> - Bianca and Bibi will be back in  more colors, like pink and green watersnake for the Bianca, or a new color which is called woodstone.
> - The Pigalle will be available with a little platform, it is called the Pigalle Plato, so pretty!
> - The Madame Butterfly Booty will be available in pink suede and beige patent.
> - the Alti Pump might be back
> - There will be many wedges
> - There will be new material, like linen (sorry I don't know if it is the right word)
> - I saw the Maggie in the two new color, there will also be a "dorcet" version with an ankle strap, it is very beautiful !
> - The Pigalle will be available in Mini Glitter, and many new colors.
> - The Fifi will be available in blue-yellow strass.
> - These shoes made for Daphne Guiness will be available in croco and other material. I think they are not as high as Daphne's shoes and there is no strap !
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PpIUK-DE6...SItJa_rdY0/s400/daphne+costumer+made+hoes.jpg
> 
> This is all I can remember for now
> I will post pictures of the shoes available in the JJR boutique soon
> (sorry for my english I tried to do my best)


Thanks for the info! I can't wait for the Spring collection to debut in the States! I'll probably buy just about every shoe ha. Btw there is absolutely nothing wrong with your English.


----------



## carlinha

*elise*, you are a DOLL as usual for sharing your information with us.  my SAs have told me too that the spring 2011 collection will be even more amazing than the fall, and i just can't WAIT to see what is coming!!!! 

and yes your english is perfect!


----------



## **shoelover**

Elise... thank you so much for sharing...i so can't wait for the spring collection!..best start saving now!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Elise  More new colours & finshes on the Pigalle? That could be bad for my cc


----------



## karwood

MadameElle said:


> *Hi Karwood*...I just saw your slideshow and noticed your siggy "What I want from the CL 2011 Resort Collection...MBB in Beige Nappa...". BTW...I love your collection.
> 
> Is the MBB coming out in beige patent (Elise499) or beige nappa? Nappa would be better for my feet.
> 
> *Hi Elise*...thanks for the intel and can't wait to see the pics.


 
The MBB will be available in beige nappa. I know NM will be getting them.


----------



## MadameElle

Karwood....thank you.  I will definitely have to save up.  Will all the NMs get them?  I'm new to the addiction so I do not have one single SA to contact.



karwood said:


> The MBB will be available in beige nappa. I know NM will be getting them.


----------



## erinmiyu

thank you sooo much for the information, *elise*! spring sounds fantastic! i need to start saving my pennies. i wish they would bring the old glitter back though.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Elise499 said:


> Yesterday, I've been in the Jean Jacques Rousseau boutique, I visited the shoes Atelier, the offices, I saw the new Spring 2011 collection and the most amazing part : I met Christian Louboutin ! It was unbelievable !
> 
> I can try to describe the Spring 2011 collection, to be honest it is one of the best collection I've ever seen! There were too many thing, so sorry if it is a long post.
> 
> - For those who loved the Catenita Trash, there will be a new version of it, with the Miss America's form.
> - Bianca and Bibi will be back in more colors, like pink and green watersnake for the Bianca, or a new color which is called woodstone.
> - The Pigalle will be available with a little platform, it is called the Pigalle Plato, so pretty!
> - The Madame Butterfly Booty will be available in pink suede and beige patent.
> - the Alti Pump might be back
> - There will be many wedges
> - There will be new material, like linen (sorry I don't know if it is the right word)
> - I saw the Maggie in the two new color, there will also be a "dorcet" version with an ankle strap, it is very beautiful !
> - The Pigalle will be available in Mini Glitter, and many new colors.
> - The Fifi will be available in blue-yellow strass.
> - These shoes made for Daphne Guiness will be available in croco and other material. I think they are not as high as Daphne's shoes and there is no strap !
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PpIUK-DE6...SItJa_rdY0/s400/daphne+costumer+made+hoes.jpg
> 
> This is all I can remember for now
> I will post pictures of the shoes available in the JJR boutique soon
> (sorry for my english I tried to do my best)


 
OMG!!!! Can't wait!!!!!

Thanks Elise for the info!!!!!


----------



## Elise499

MadameElle said:


> *Hi Karwood*...I just saw your slideshow and noticed your siggy "What I want from the CL 2011 Resort Collection...MBB in Beige Nappa...".  BTW...I love your collection.
> 
> Is the MBB coming out in beige patent (Elise499) or beige nappa?  Nappa would be better for my feet.
> 
> *Hi Elise*...thanks for the intel and can't wait to see the pics.



Oops sorry, yes it is beige nappa, not patent 
*Chins4* I saw the Pigalle Plato in nude, black, miniglitter, and more but I can't remember!

You're welcome girls, it's my pleasure 
I'll post the pictures tomorrow


----------



## SassySarah

Beige MBB I die!!!


----------



## joanniii

Elise,
Thanks for sharing that info with us! That's so cool you met CL in person! 

I am getting super excited about these Pigalle Plato's you mentioned!  Have always wanted a pair of Pigalles as they are soo sexy but too scared they will kill my feet! Hopefully with the small platform I will be able to own a pair of Pigalles from the up coming collection!

Thanks again for sharing, you are a gem!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *Elise!* Ohhh how I wish the Clichy 120 would come back


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMFG did I just hear MBBs are gonna be available in NUDE???   Thank you *Elise* for the info I need to start saving now


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

SassySarah said:


> Beige MBB I die!!!




me too!!!!!


----------



## ochie

Thanks for the info *Elise*! need to save more money!


----------



## glitterglo

The Spring collection sounds amazing...beige MBB's and mini glitter pigalles?  Pigalle platos?  Sign me up!!


----------



## Elise499

Here are the pics I took in the press room



















these shoes were made for Victoria Beckham, she wore them for a photoshoot. The denim is also a new material for the spring collection, these should be in the new collection :

















more pics to come...


----------



## Elise499

...


----------



## Elise499

and the pics I took in the boutique


----------



## Elise499

Last pics :


----------



## SassySarah

*Elsie *thank you so much!  I am loving the suede studded flat boot and the leather Bibi style!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you so much for sharing *Elise!* 

Your photos are wonderful, and the photo of you with MSR is pricelss! You're gorgeous, I think this is my first sighting of *Elise!*


----------



## rdgldy

Just gorgeous.  Thank you, Elise!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Oh my and that red platform/leopard double strap mary jane is calling my name too!!!


----------



## elfgirl

WANT WANT WANT 








Thank you, Elise!


----------



## Elise499

You're welcome 

*nakedmosher2of3* thank you 
*SassySarah* the leather Bibi are my favorites, gorgeous !


----------



## NANI1972

elfgirl said:


> WANT WANT WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elise!


 
ITA! Gorgeous! Nice job Elise!


----------



## erinmiyu

for some reason i can never see all of *elise's *pics  i wanna see the pretty, too, darnit!


----------



## madamelizaking

Elise499 said:


>


 
OOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MY UHG! Lady Comet, how you stole my heart.  I will have you by the end of this year!


----------



## karwood

*Elise,* thank you for sharing your amazing pics. I absolutely love the Margot and Tsar!!! 

I love your new avi!


----------



## alyssa08

IA that leather youpli is amazing! so FIERCE.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Elise*!!! 

The Larissa has won over my heart and so has the Bibi!


----------



## jeshika

I need these in my life too 





and the black comet lady claudes.... 

thanks *elise* for the eyecandy... my wishlist just grew 6000x longer....


----------



## elfgirl

alyssa08 said:


> IA that leather youpli is amazing! so FIERCE.



I tried to SO them 6 months ago and was told no, so I am _over the moon_ to see them.


----------



## surlygirl

so many lovelies! the larissa, the margot ... seriously, I'm going to need the margot in my life. no idea where I would wear her or with what, but I really, really want!


----------



## Alice1979

*Elise*, thanks so much for sharing the pics! They're absolutely fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> I need these in my life too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the black comet lady claudes....
> 
> thanks *elise* for the eyecandy... my wishlist just grew 6000x longer....


 
^^^^ Me three! I love these! Thank you Elise, for giving me more to drool over, until next Spring.


----------



## RedBottomLover

I've got to have the leather Bibi!!


----------



## christine0628

Elise...Thank you so much for sharing all the information.  And what a lucky lady you are to have met the man himself!  I haven't bought anything yet from the fall collection, maybe because something from the Spring collection is in store for me!


----------



## authenticplease

What amazing intel Elise!!  Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

madamelizaking said:


> OOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MY UHG! Lady Comet, how you stole my heart. I will have you by the end of this year!


 
*Liza- *do you know if SCP is getting these as well? 

*Elise- *thank you for all the amazing pics!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*elise*, thank you for sharing your amazing pics!!!  you are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Liza- *do you know if SCP is getting these as well?
> 
> *Elise- *thank you for all the amazing pics!!!!


What's SCP?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ South Coast Plaza boutique


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i don't want to burst the bubble regarding the youplis... those pics were taken at the press room, where they have all styles from previous seasons which have long been retired (example, marie antoinette, plumes), so it may not mean that it's going to be produced again for the future season


----------



## RedBottomLover

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ South Coast Plaza boutique


oh, GOT IT! thanks


----------



## elfgirl

carlinha said:


> ladies, i don't want to burst the bubble regarding the youplis... those pics were taken at the press room, where they have all styles from previous seasons which have long been retired (example, marie antoinette, plumes), so it may not mean that it's going to be produced again for the future season



To my knowledge, the Youpli was never produced in black leather, except for the pair made for Dita.  The construction on the one Elise posted (see below) isn't the same as on the limited edition Youpli we've seen, either.  I think it's a new style, based on the Youpli.

If you look, there is a band of material that goes around the top edge of the heel cup which isn't there on the fabric Youpli that board members have, nor is it on the leather version Msr. made Dita (based on the video of its construction).  In addition, if you look closely at the picture, the heel of that shoe is narrow front to back, but wider side to side than the heel on Youpli.  It looks like it has a width similar to the Bibi heel.








Maybe Elise can shed some light on it when she pops back on next.


----------



## carlinha

just total speculation on my part of course *elfgirl*, and i know how much you've wanted a pair so for your sake i do hope they are being produced again so you can get your pair, but i just want to point out that the leather version in the press room is almost identical to the satin version (accounting for differences in material and how they lie/fold):

the outside part of the shoe does not have that thick pleat/band as you pointed out, but it does exist in the inner portion of the shoe:









also, depending how you take the angle of the heel, it does look thick in certain angles because of how thick the material is in the back:


----------



## ntntgo

OMG!!! The Dorepi with the python in the front...Where? How? I die. I have python in the back but the python in the front.  Get the smelling salts and a phone number.
*Elise*, can you please PM me and let me know where those are?
Thank you, thank you, thank you, in advance.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ LOL, I think they're at JJR *Nat.* Note the python import laws ...


----------



## carlinha

ntntgo said:


> OMG!!! The Dorepi with the python in the front...Where? How? I die. I have python in the back but the python in the front.  Get the smelling salts and a phone number.
> *Elise*, can you please PM me and let me know where those are?
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, in advance.





smelling salts on the way!!!


----------



## gymangel812

omg what are these two called?








(the black one, i bet these are $$$  )

so when does spring come out LOL? i'm gonna need to start saving!! thanks for sharing the pics, *Elise*!


----------



## elfgirl

carlinha said:


> also, depending how you take the angle of the heel, it does look thick in certain angles because of how thick the material is in the back:



Thank you for the comparison pics! I see what you mean about the material on the inside looking similar.  The heel still looks different to me, though. On yours, it narrows down to the traditional pencil heel. The one that Elise saw and posted doesn't. The width of the heel at the base is much thicker and definitely not the same as yours.

As you said, because this shoe was in the press room, there's a fair chance it's not a production shoe. I've pretty much learned not to count on style being available until we see them in the stores.  That said, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that they'll be available! 

Elise, if you have any idea what these are and if they'll be available, please put me out of my misery!


----------



## BattyBugs

Me too! I absolutely love those!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gymangel812 said:


> omg what are these two called?


 
I NEED these ASAP, who ever has any intel about them please PM me!!!!


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> omg what are these two called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the black one, i bet these are $$$  )
> 
> so when does spring come out LOL? i'm gonna need to start saving!! thanks for sharing the pics, *Elise*!



1st pic: LADY COMET

2nd pic, from L to R:
pigalili, very mix, bridget's back
very mix and bridget's back is listed to retail at $3695
AFAIK in the lookbooks, very mix is only gonna be in silver at Horatio, LV and SCP
(don't know if they are coming in department stores, or what will be available overseas)

btw, these are NOT spring 2011 collection, they are from Fall 2010... i expect them to be one of the last batch arriving into stores likely October, maybe even November


----------



## carlinha

elfgirl said:


> Thank you for the comparison pics! I see what you mean about the material on the inside looking similar.  The heel still looks different to me, though. On yours, it narrows down to the traditional pencil heel. The one that Elise saw and posted doesn't. The width of the heel at the base is much thicker and definitely not the same as yours.
> 
> As you said, because this shoe was in the press room, there's a fair chance it's not a production shoe. I've pretty much learned not to count on style being available until we see them in the stores.  That said, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that they'll be available!
> 
> Elise, if you have any idea what these are and if they'll be available, please put me out of my misery!



you're welcome!  i hope *elise* can shed some light... i know you've been hunting for these shoes in forever!


----------



## clothingguru

*Elise499:* thank you so much for a sneek peek of intel for the spring 2011 collection! SOUNDS LIKE I WILL BE GOING CRAZY OVER MANY PAIRS!!!!


----------



## Elise499

*elfgirl* These shoes are the Youpli actually, I don't think they will be produced, because they were in the archives so I'm not sure. I can ask to be sure if you want ?
*dezynrbaglaydee* These are the Lady Comet and they will be available in few weeks in the St Honoré, Selfridges, Genèves and Madison boutique.


----------



## elfgirl

carlinha said:


> you're welcome!  i hope *elise* can shed some light... i know you've been hunting for these shoes in forever!



Thank you, *C*.  You, probably better than anyone, know what I've gone through over these! 



Elise499 said:


> *elfgirl* These shoes are the Youpli actually,* I don't think they will be produced, because they were in the archives* so I'm not sure. I can ask to be sure if you want ?
> *dezynrbaglaydee* These are the Lady Comet and they will be available in few weeks in the St Honoré, Selfridges, Genèves and Madison boutique.



Thank you so much for offering to inquire, *Elise*!  If you get a chance to do so, I'd be grateful. I have a feeling I know what they'll say already, but I suppose it would be good to have a final answer. 

The Maggie is coming back, so there is always hope, yes? *sniff* 

(My fear is that the construction of the Youpli is just too labor intensive for a general production shoe. Ah, well. They remain my elusive, only-through-impossible-SO UHG.)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ have you ever tried contacting the atelier directly and seeing if it's available for special order?


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ have you ever tried contacting the atelier directly and seeing if it's available for special order?



I haven't contacted them directly, no.  *Carlinha *put me in touch with the SA that originally told her they were available for SO, but I was told no.  

I honestly didn't know you could contact the Atelier directly!  I thought all SOs had to go through a boutique.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I NEEEEED the Lady Comet!!!


----------



## karwood

elfgirl said:


> The Maggie is coming back, so there is always hope, yes? *sniff*


 
The Maggies will be back but they will not look like the same Maggies from last year's collection. They will not come in color combos, but only solid colors,  black or pumice. 

Here is pic of the black Maggie:


----------



## Alice1979

I think I need Lady Comet too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elise499 said:


> *dezynrbaglaydee* These are the Lady Comet and they will be available in few weeks in the St Honoré, Selfridges, Genèves and Madison boutique.


 
thank you *Elise! *
Before I start stalking the boutiques, to confirm do the LC's fit kind of like the Titi?


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> The Maggies will be back but they will not look like the same Maggies from last year's collection. They will not come in color combos, but only solid colors,  black or pumice.



I knew they weren't going to be exactly the same. (Is it horrible that I like them in the solid colorway better?)  It was more that some of the older styles are coming back, like the Maggie and the Trash, which gives me hope that the Youpli might reappear.  

As I said earlier, I do think that if a version of the Youpli comes back, more than likely it will be a limited edition again.  The time and attention required to do the draping that is hallmark of the Youpli makes it impractical, if not impossible, to do as a production shoe. That may be why they won't do it as an SO either. Considering how long it's taken *naked *to get her SOs done, I imagine the SO backlog is so huge that they can't take on many time-intensive requests.  (Just my supposition, of course. The whims of the Atelier somewhat mysterious. )


----------



## karwood

elfgirl said:


> I knew they weren't going to be exactly the same. (*Is it horrible that I like them in the solid colorway better?)* It was more that some of the older styles are coming back, like the Maggie and the Trash, which gives me hope that the Youpli might reappear.


 
It is not horrible! I'm actually very much looking forward to the "new" Maggies, although I already have the both coloway Maggies from last year!


----------



## kett

I agree - I love the new colorway on the Maggies. I have the lilac and I think I will get the black from this season too.


----------



## compulsive

Thanks for all the intel & pictures, *Elise*! I am SO excited! The white/smoke eel picture.. is that a decolette? I can't really tell.

The Lady Comet & Maggies are so dreamy!


----------



## jenayb

Gosh, I cannot WAIT for the new Maggie! I've been on the list for weeks already - can't wait to get that call!!


----------



## Elise499

compulsive said:


> Thanks for all the intel & pictures, *Elise*! I am SO excited! The white/smoke eel picture.. is that a decolette? I can't really tell.



Yes they are Decolleté


----------



## madamelizaking

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Liza- *do you know if SCP is getting these as well?
> 
> *Elise- *thank you for all the amazing pics!!!!



Just Madison. I believe they're $2495


----------



## BellaShoes

I curse the Maggie! *waves fist in air*  (Not really, I adore them...but sadly cannot wear them)


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> The MBB will be available in beige nappa. I know NM will be getting them.



*must pay down NM card stat.....*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

madamelizaking said:


> Just Madison. I believe they're $2495


 
thank you! 

*Bella- *you're hilarious! My same thoughts!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elise*, thank you so much for such a fabulous glimpse into the artistry to come... Msr Louboutin has never let us down....


----------



## janed0e

Does anyone know how much the new Maggies will retail for?


----------



## BellaShoes

And these..... holy Calypso batman.... these are spectacular!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> The MBB will be available in beige nappa. I know NM will be getting them.



OMG !!!! Im so excited! Thanks Kar!



jenaywins said:


> Gosh, I cannot WAIT for the new Maggie! I've been on the list for weeks already - can't wait to get that call!!



ME TOOO!!!!


----------



## Elise499

*elfgirl* I asked someone and she thinks you can't SO the Youpli, but she doesn't really know


----------



## elfgirl

Elise499 said:


> *elfgirl* I asked someone and she thinks you can't SO the Youpli, but she doesn't really know



*sigh* 

Thank you for asking, *Elise*.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

BellaShoes said:


> And these..... holy Calypso batman.... these are spectacular!


 

Holy Shoot!!!! I just died....


----------



## kett

Beige MBB???!?!? Lord, I need a second job.


----------



## jeshika

Elise499 said:


> *elfgirl* I asked someone and she thinks you can't SO the Youpli, but she doesn't really know



what a pity... girls who have them, TREASURE THEM MORE!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BlondeBarbie said:


> Holy Shoot!!!! I just died....




meeee tooooo  OMG those would be so damn deadlyyyyyy with black skinny jeans or leggings or a black short dress  every man would drop to their knees


----------



## meaghan<3

*Elise* -   Thank you so much for sharing all of your intel!!  Do you know which boutiques will be getting the beige nappa mbb?


----------



## ochie

^^^ I want to know too!


----------



## ntntgo

*Elise*
Thank you for your help.  I got the Dorepi from JJR.  Well, I don't have them in hand yet but they are worked out and I will have them in hand.  Thank you soooooooo much.   I wanted them so badly that I couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood*... or anyone else have intel on when NM will have the Beige MBB's? Are they same soft leather as the black? I NEED!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> *Karwood*... or anyone else have intel on when NM will have the Beige MBB's? Are they same soft leather as the black? I NEED!



Yes i would also like to know if its the same soft leather! I assume so because they will be nappa leather...but the way the black MBB's leather looks is just sooo exquisite and soft!


----------



## ochie

which boutiques will be getting the beige nappa MBB?


----------



## Elise499

*meaghan* I know that the Paris boutiques have ordered only the Beige Nappa MBB, and some boutiques in the USA have ordered the MBB in beige nappa and pink suede
*ntntgo* I'm so happy for you 
*clothingguru* and *BellaShoes* I guess is it the same soft leather as the black, to me the beige is even more beautiful than black


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


> *meaghan* I know that the Paris boutiques have ordered only the Beige Nappa MBB, and some boutiques in the USA have ordered the MBB in beige nappa and pink suede
> *ntntgo* I'm so happy for you
> *clothingguru* and *BellaShoes* I guess is it the same soft leather as the black, to me the beige is even more beautiful than black



Thank you Elisa for such valuable intel.. 
I would like to ask you "since you've been recently to the Atelier" .. 
How does Bridgets Back look IRL? Which color attracted you more among the three colors (Black, Gold, Silver) .. 
Thank you :*


----------



## Elise499

These shoes are so fierce, it is hard to pick one, but I really love the black one, the strass and spikes look amazing in black. It is the same for the Very Mix, they look better in black for me 
The gold and silver are beautiful too and very shiny


----------



## Alice1979

ochie said:


> which boutiques will be getting the beige nappa MBB?


 
I think NM will be getting the beige nappa MBB.


----------



## brintee

Elise, do you know which boutiques will have the pink suede MBBs? Thanks!


----------



## ochie

*Alice-* thank you!


----------



## erinmiyu

pink suede MBB sounds like


----------



## jeshika

so if i already have the black nappa mbbs... do i really need them in beige?


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> so if i already have the black nappa mbbs... do i really need them in beige?



YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Elise499 said:


> *meaghan* I know that the Paris boutiques have ordered only the Beige Nappa MBB, and some boutiques in the USA have ordered the MBB in beige nappa and pink suede
> *ntntgo* I'm so happy for you
> *clothingguru* and *BellaShoes* I guess is it the same soft leather as the black, to me the beige is even more beautiful than black



WOW!!! Im now even more excited to see them! I couldn't picture anything more amazing than the black ones so this is a BONUS! Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> so if i already have the black nappa mbbs... do i really need them in beige?


 
I'm thinking the same thing...would love to see a pic!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I feel the Pink MMB Will be somthing DREAMY !!!


----------



## clothingguru

^^  me too! i might have a hard time choosing pink suede or beige nappa!!!


----------



## Elise499

brintee said:


> Elise, do you know which boutiques will have the pink suede MBBs? Thanks!



No I don't know sorry 
If I have any informations I'll let you know


----------



## compulsive

The Ostrich Bibis that *N* just posted are


----------



## mishybelle

^Holy moly! I saw those too! I wonder how much...


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> YES YES YES!!!!



*R*, u are the BEST enabler!!! heehee... but i also have the Black Comete LC, yolanda spike, nude piggies... i can go on and on... on my list... 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm thinking the same thing...would love to see a pic!



sounds dreamy, doesn't it *dezynr*?


----------



## clothingguru

^^ oh ya ....too many wants!!!!! Me too!!! how do u chose? i want them all!!
OH LC Comete...


----------



## regeens

OMG. The ostrich Bibi is absolutely beautiful. Price anyone?


----------



## brintee

Thank you so much sweets 



Elise499 said:


> No I don't know sorry
> If I have any informations I'll let you know


----------



## BellaShoes

Does anyone have any idea what CL Beige looks like?


----------



## rdgldy

That bibi is incredible-too bad bibi doesn't like me


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... I just went back through all 14 pages of the New Style thread... what a season!

Bravo Msr Louboutin.... some of your best work yet.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Tres Contente 140mm $2055 USD
Christian Louboutin Online as of Oct 1, 2010


----------



## ikaesmallz

The bibi ostrich are *amazing*!! *V* you know how I feel about them! LOL. But I thought they were for the Spring line not Fall/Winter??


----------



## BellaShoes

How did all you ladies size on the Madame Butterfly Booty?


----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy* - how come the bibis don't like you?

*regeens* - ostrich is about the same price as lizard, even a little bit more expensive... so i think maybe the ostrich bibi will be around 2K+

*bella* - the MBB are 1/2 size down - TTS for me.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ so Carlinha.. you took them TTS but they are supposed to be 1/2 size down? I better go TTS.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG those Tres Contentes 
I've been wanting an OTK boot from Msr for so long almost bought the suede contentes last season but it rained quite a bit last year so I backed out, and I had the Pyros in both colors but never got to wear them because was afraid they would get damaged . I love these so much *Bella *. 

as for the MBBs I took a 39.5 in these they were tight at first but they stretched alot I would probably go with a 39 next time for me which is my true US size . HTH


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> ^ so Carlinha.. you took them TTS but they are supposed to be 1/2 size down? I better go TTS.



yes i got them TTS (36) cuz it was the only size left, no more 35.5... it is slightly loose but i have a ball of foot pad in there... plus since it's a booty, i still feel secure and stable in them.  35.5 would have been perfect i think.


----------



## regeens

Gaaaah!!!! $2K. Ouch. I'll pass then. 

*bella,* TTS seems to the rule. I, on the other hand, could do my usual CL size (half size up from TTS).  But I suggest you go TTS.  



carlinha said:


> *rdgldy* - how come the bibis don't like you?
> 
> *regeens* - ostrich is about the same price as lizard, even a little bit more expensive... so i think maybe the ostrich bibi will be around 2K+
> 
> *bella* - the MBB are 1/2 size down - TTS for me.


----------



## gymangel812

BellaShoes said:


> How did all you ladies size on the Madame Butterfly Booty?


i went tts. could have went 1/2 size down. i think i'm in between sizes. i think the sizing for them is pretty flexible because they're a bootie.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> How did all you ladies size on the Madame Butterfly Booty?



*Bella*, mine were TTS and it was a perfect fit.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!! TTS it will be... now off I go to


----------



## BellaShoes

*Adctd*!! Get those Piro's ready to go!! As soon as we are back from Italy... they are going out!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG ostrich Bibi!!!


----------



## MadameElle

BellaShoes said:


> How did all you ladies size on the Madame Butterfly Booty?



I went TTS 36 (I normally wear US 6)


----------



## Elise499

Here is a pic of the Pigalle plato in cork.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Bella*--Go with your Bianca size for the MBB.  But, as the ladies here have said, you can probably go with a wide range for sizing.  I can fit anywhere from a 36-37 in them, but prefer the 36.5.

*Elise*--Thank you for all of the pictures!

Wow!  The ostrich skin on those Bibis!


----------



## NANI1972

Elise499 said:


> Here is a pic of the Pigalle plato in cork.


 Will these be available in any other materials?


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> ^ so Carlinha.. you took them TTS but they are supposed to be 1/2 size down? I better go TTS.


 

*Bella, *you and I wear the same size and I defintely agree you should get the MBB in TTS. I got my MBB in TTS (38.5). Although the size 39 did fit me comfortably, I found the size  38.5 "looked better" on my feet.  With the 38.5, the topline, the part of the shoe that is closest to and touches your ankle, fitted very snug around your ankles. With the size 39, the topline was a bit a loose and gapping around my ankles. Since the leather of the MBB is very soft, you really want these shoes to literally fit onto your feet like a glove. I hope this makes sense.

I hope you do find a pair. The MBB are absolutely stunning and one of the most comfortable CL shoes I have ever worn.

As far as the MBB in beige nappa, I don't have much more knowledge other than what I have posted. If I hear anything new, I will post.


----------



## Elise499

NANI1972 said:


> Will these be available in any other materials?



I saw them in croco, miniglitter and leather


----------



## NANI1972

Elise499 said:


> I saw them in croco, miniglitter and leather


 
Ohhh! Thanks Elise!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Elise499 said:


> I saw them in croco, miniglitter and leather



WoW Elise .. you're so sweet.
please tell us more about next Spring Summer collection.
Colors expected, crystals, miniglitters and more !!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies for all the sizing help on the MBB's!


----------



## BellaShoes

FYI.... Luisaviaroma has the Jessy Boot (size 36 only) for $625
Black Canvas, Tan/Cream Wedge, Tan Leather strip Combo

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...QkxBQ0svVklTT04=&season=actual&seasProdID=52I


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my......

*Black Patent Madame Butterfly*...did you all know about this?


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Oh my......
> 
> *Black Patent Madame Butterfly*...did you all know about this?



I saw a pair on ebay not long ago and I questioned whether they were authentic since I'd never seen them.  TDF!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

cocopari.com has them


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone know what the Lady Clou looks like? I saw it in Karwoods siggy and was wonderin what it is! Thanks!


----------



## compulsive

^ it is part of the spring/resort 2011 collection.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ughh i better start saving for pink suede MBBs..... or maybe even beige nappa.... i really love that style!

please let me know too *elise*!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, do any of you know pricing and availability in the US of the Lady Comet? I remember Liza saying around $2500 but can anyone confirm? I think need to start saving for it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies, do any of you know pricing and availability in the US of the Lady Comet? I remember Liza saying around $2500 but can anyone confirm? I think need to start saving for it!


 
Madison will be getting them soon and they are $2595


----------



## LouboutinNerd

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Madison will be getting them soon and they are $2595



Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thank you!


 
No problem, I have a feeling by the time I save for these they will be gone so enjoy them for me too.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies i noticed these names in Karwood signature,,
(Pampas, Maleva, Greissimos in Black Vichy, Lady Clou, Luxura) ...
Anybody has photos ? so excited !!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> No problem, I have a feeling by the time I save for these they will be gone so enjoy them for me too.



Haha, I may be in the same boat if they are out already!  If I manage to get them, I will certainly do so!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

OH!! Wow!! pink suede MBB!!


----------



## karwood

I hope I am not jumping the gun here, but yesterday I watched a video of the Davidelfin runway show at MBFW and I  immediately noticed the models were wearing CL. What mostly caught my eyes was the style resemble VERY much  the Maggies and Calypsos.

I posted on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cat-walk-this-way-cls-on-the-runway-426806-37.html and *Elise* posted that this style is called *Mago* and they will be available for purchase!!!! 


Here are some pics:

















Here is a pic of the blue ones and they looked like the Calypsos:


----------



## carlinha

^i love the blue color combo


----------



## Alice1979

I love the blue ones too. The color is so vibrant against black and white.


----------



## CMP86

I love the blue ones also.


----------



## ringing_phone

oooh, I love those!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fantastic! Although not for my piggies... they look too much like Rolando's.. ush:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thanx *Karwood * ..
Love the Blue


----------



## Elise499

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> WoW Elise .. you're so sweet.
> please tell us more about next Spring Summer collection.
> Colors expected, crystals, miniglitters and more !!



I saw new material like denim, linen.
There will be a new color called Woodstock, it is really hard to describe, but it is like a beige with some prints.
I saw many python, like fluorescent green and pink.
The miniglitters were pinkish, silver.
There will also be many croco, in black, red etc.
I saw crystal which goes from blue to yellow.
There will be many color, like pink, green, yellow...

This is all I can remember


----------



## BattyBugs

These are hot!


----------



## Alice1979

I just saw the cruise book from Nordstrom and they have studed pigalle 100 and studed Yolanda!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Alice1979 said:


> I just saw the cruise book from Nordstrom and they have studed pigalle 100 and studed Yolanda!


 
STUDDED YOLANDA?!


----------



## elfgirl

Alice1979 said:


> I just saw the cruise book from Nordstrom and they have studed pigalle 100 and studed Yolanda!



Studded Pigalle 100...does that mean that the boutiques will get them in 120?!


----------



## NANI1972

Alice1979 said:


> I just saw the cruise book from Nordstrom and they have studed pigalle 100 and studed Yolanda!


  Studded Yolanda!!! Where, what, when and How!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Alice1979 said:


> I just saw the cruise book from Nordstrom and they have studed pigalle 100 and studed Yolanda!


 
*Alice*, what color will they get for the Pigalle?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Studded Yolanda!!! Where, what, when and How!!!!!



I think they are $1095 acc. to my SA


----------



## Alice1979

Nordstrom will be getting the denim fabric with gunmetal studs pigalle 100 and beige nappa with silver studs Yolanda. They
 will also be getting Maggie 160 in black only and camel patent Bianca.

Btw, Maggie will be $895.


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the info as usual *elise* and *alice*!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Beige nappa yolanda here I come ! Thanks Alice!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks Alice and Elise!


----------



## Alice1979

You're all very welcome.

A sparkling new arrival at Saks: 
You you 120 Burma strass in light gold, $3395.







Just a note on the You you strass. Apart from the very high price tag, highest among the strass CLs, the fit is very tricky. The toe box is very narrow, but the length is super long. I need a 35.5 in these, which is one full and a half size down from my Lady Claude strass


----------



## BellaShoes

unbelievable, Msr Louboutin never seizes to amaze me


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> You're all very welcome.
> 
> A sparkling new arrival at Saks:
> You you 120 Burma strass in light gold, $3395.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note on the You you strass. Apart from the very high price tag, highest among the strass CLs, the fit is very tricky. The toe box is very narrow, but the length is super long. I need a 35.5 in these, which is one full and a half size down from my Lady Claude strass



so, did you bring home a pair???


----------



## Alice1979

carlinha said:


> so, did you bring home a pair???



No... I'm afraid they're out of my price range my dear. Besides my heart is set on something else


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i have two questions:

where are the volcano strass sheer booties available? if anywhere at all at this point?

how many colors do the larissa's come in?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Alice1979 said:


> Nordstrom will be getting the denim fabric with gunmetal studs pigalle 100 and beige nappa with silver studs Yolanda. They
> will also be getting Maggie 160 in black only and camel patent Bianca.
> 
> Btw, Maggie will be $895.


 
omg beige nappa with studs?! I need it! *Alice *any idea when they will be getting them? thank you for the info!


----------



## NANI1972

^What does the Beige look like are there any other styles that come in beige that can be used as a reference? Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> omg beige nappa with studs?! I need it! *Alice *any idea when they will be getting them? thank you for the info!



On their book it says the arrival for the cruise collection is between mid November to late January. My SA said they don't even have the book in PDF file in colors, so at this point, it might be too early to say exact when. Sorry if I'm of no help.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dont be sorry! more time to save  thank you so much!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

He needs to come out with a you you 120 in regular leathers. I would die


----------



## elfgirl

Alice1979 said:


> On their book it says the arrival for the cruise collection is between mid November to late January. My SA said they don't even have the book in PDF file in colors, so at this point, it might be too early to say exact when. Sorry if I'm of no help.



Ooooh...maybe Cruise will have started trickling in to the boutiques in time for my NYC trip in November.  Pre-Fall showed up a little early this year, maybe Cruise will too! 

Thank you for all the intel, *Alice*!


----------



## Ayala

A lovely angel just mentioned to me that there is a new style for the fall called "Maudissima."  I tried searching the forum and a general google search of the interwebs and did not come back with any information.  Does anyone know anything more about these?  Are they resembling the Maudissimo?  Who is getting them?  What do I have to do to get a pair?

TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ayala said:


> A lovely angel just mentioned to me that there is a new style for the fall called "Maudissima." I tried searching the forum and a general google search of the interwebs and did not come back with any information. Does anyone know anything more about these? Are they resembling the Maudissimo? Who is getting them? What do I have to do to get a pair?
> 
> TIA


 
NM and yes they look similar, hard to tell from the tiny pics in the lookbook.

HTH


----------



## Ayala

Thank you Naked!!!

I will go to NM Tuesday before the MAC Venomous Villains preview party!

Do you remember anything else...material...heel height...price?  If not, no problem, just got unnaturally excited.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ayala said:


> Thank you Naked!!!
> 
> I will go to NM Tuesday before the MAC Venomous Villains preview party!
> 
> Do you remember anything else...material...heel height...price? If not, no problem, just got unnaturally excited.


 
Black and nude patent I think, 100mm. Not sure on price but since it's a classic it's probably between 595-795 right?


----------



## Ayala

OMG Nude!!! I die!  100mm - I can walk in them!  And I am justifying them being different from my nude blanches because they are patent.  I wasn't sure if they were going to be satin like the originals or not.  They are probably around the Blanche price, so yeah *fingers crossed* $595ish.  

Maybe I should go to NM between classes tomorrow instead...

Thank you again Naked!


----------



## Star86doll

Hi! Anyone know if Amber in any colours available in UK?


----------



## NANI1972

Any info as to wether any European Boutiques will be getting the Yolanda Spikes in Beige?


----------



## Ayala

For anyone stalking the Maudissima like I am right now, this is the answer I received from Msr. Louboutin's on-line support:

"Thank you for contacting us at Christian Louboutin.

I would like to confirm that we are only able to guarantee the availability of merchandise online at ChristianLouboutin.com. I have checked the incoming stock of the Maudissima shoe and we will be getting the 100 mm Kid in black and the 100 mm Patent Calf in nude in numerous sizes. The other colors and versions will be in stock at all of our boutiques, which are listed on the website under &#8220;Our Boutiques.&#8221; Please feel free to contact one of our stores to inquire further about your request."


----------



## Ayala

I was able to get a picture of the upcoming Maudissima.  It will be coming in nude patent, black patent, and black kid.  

But do you all think this looks different from the Blanche 100 (besides it coming in nude patent)?


----------



## roussel

OMG I love the blue Mago!


----------



## erinmiyu

Ayala said:


> For anyone stalking the Maudissima like I am right now, this is the answer I received from Msr. Louboutin's on-line support:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting us at Christian Louboutin.
> 
> I would like to confirm that we are only able to guarantee the availability of merchandise online at ChristianLouboutin.com. I have checked the incoming stock of the Maudissima shoe and we will be getting the 100 mm Kid in black and the 100 mm Patent Calf in nude in numerous sizes. The other colors and versions will be in stock at all of our boutiques, which are listed on the website under Our Boutiques. Please feel free to contact one of our stores to inquire further about your request."


i DIE. i have been wanting the maudissimo for awhile now and was going to try to track down the blanche to placate myself (mount st never emailed me back though, which is where i think they were besides pam jenkins?).

i need these in black, especially excited that they are coming in kid.


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Any info as to wether any European Boutiques will be getting the Yolanda Spikes in Beige?



*T*, i just sent you a PM. St Honore will be receiving them.


----------



## UpgradeU

Star86doll said:


> Hi! Anyone know if Amber in any colours available in UK?


 

I've seen Amber Glitter in Mount St, and the strass version should be in Selfridges and Harvey Nic's but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Ladies, is the gold color lining of the Amber Strass differs from Amber Glitters??
Anyone noticed ?*


----------



## carlinha

^from the pics it seems like a lighter gold specchio... the ones on the strass version seems yellower/darker... but i have not seen the glitter version IRL to be 100% sure if it's not just how it pictures?


----------



## karwood

New arrivals at the CL boutique on Madison Ave:

Tinazata 120 bronzo $1,395
Tinazata 120 blk $1,395
Babel 100 $1,550
Mater Claude 85 $995
Metropolis 140 $2,795
close up of Metropolis 140 $2,795
Maykimay  black diamond strass $2,795
You You Comet 85 $2,135 
Miss Clichy Nude Nappa 140 $895


----------



## aa12

has anyone seen the black leather biancas with the zipper anywhere?


----------



## elfgirl

^^Neimans has them in black suede and I swear I've seen them in-store in black leather but I don't know which store it was.


----------



## karwood

aa12 said:


> has anyone seen the black leather biancas with the zipper anywhere?




I know the Miami and SCP boutique received them, but that was back in July.


Deja Vu. :weird: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674-94.html


This pic was sent from Nathalie at the Miami boutique:


----------



## alyssa08

karwood, are the babels black suede?


----------



## UpgradeU

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, is the gold color lining of the Amber Strass differs from Amber Glitters??
> 
> Anyone noticed ?



 I've seen the glitter in real life but it's a vague memory, I _think_ it was slightly lighter but I could only be sure by seeing both shoes IRL! Sorry that's probably not much help!


----------



## karwood

alyssa08 said:


> karwood, are the babels black suede?


 
No. The  Babels are black nappa. Here is pic:


----------



## Ayala

Does the Miss Clichy have a 20 mm or a 40 mm platform?


----------



## karwood

Ayala said:


> Does the Miss Clichy have a 20 mm or a 40 mm platform?


 
IMO, they look like 40mm, but if I were you I would call the boutique to confirm.


----------



## Ayala

^^ Ty!  I probably will when I'm out of class.  They look like 20mm internal and 20 mm external...or at least I hope 'cause I don't think I can walk on more than 100mm sans platform.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ayala said:


> ^^ Ty! I probably will when I'm out of class. They look like 20mm internal and 20 mm external...or at least I hope 'cause I don't think I can walk on more than 100mm sans platform.


 
The Miss Clichy's platform is all internal.


----------



## Ayala

^^ Oh, sorry. From the picture Karwood posted it looked like there was an external platform line. I'm sorry.


----------



## elfgirl

Nathalie called to let me know my Alti Spikes were in at Miami and I had to tell her I wasn't getting them.  Stupid feet... 

I have my fingers crossed that one of the styles of spiked Pigalles suits me come Spring.  I guess I should be happy that one of the more difficult-to-wear styles is comfortable for me, at least.


----------



## karwood

Ayala said:


> ^^ Oh, sorry. From the picture Karwood posted it looked like there was an external platform line. I'm sorry.


 

Sorry about the small pic of Miss Clichy. Here is a bigger pic:


----------



## phiphi

thank you *kar, elise, alice* for the pictures of the new styles.  

wishlist. growing...


----------



## karwood

More new arrivals at the CL boutique on Madison. *Magda* posted pics of these new arrivals here :http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-fall-winter-2010-pics-only-no-560800-15.html

Yolanda 120 blk patent $825
Yolanda camel patent 120 $825
Madame Butterfly Pump 85 dark grey flannel $795 
Madame Butterfly Pump 85 taupe flannel $795


----------



## Marisa783

Miami and Vegas both received shipments of Alti Spike 160


----------



## karwood

Madison has also just received shipment of the Lady Peep Spike


----------



## glitterglo

Ladies, just got back from the Miami boutique.  They have the Ambertinas in mini-glitter (both colorways), nude Miss Clichys and Elisa in mini-glitter, nude and black.  They also have the black clous in 35, Alti Spike and studded Lady Peep.  I may have walked away with one of these pairs


----------



## jancedtif

^Ummm...please do share!


----------



## sobe2009

glitterglo said:


> Ladies, just got back from the Miami boutique. They have the Ambertinas in mini-glitter (both colorways), nude Miss Clichys and Elisa in mini-glitter, nude and black. They also have the black clous in 35, Alti Spike and studded Lady Peep. I may have walked away with one of these pairs


 
  Pictures!! Please


----------



## karwood

New @ Madison Dorepi 120 python medioevo and patent $975


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi Ladies ..

Anyone know which Boutique is getting the *white TSAR pump* worn by Leighton Meester?
Help.. TIA !


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^I think Miami is getting them but not sure whether the white or black ones. 

Thanks *Karwood* for posting the Dorepi pic. They are so drool-worthy...just got myself a pair 

BTW, if anyone is still interested in getting Clou Noeud 150 in nude with spikes...Dallas will be getting them in the next 2-3 weeks. However, the waitlist is already 2 page long...boo!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^I think Miami is getting them but not sure whether the white or black ones.



Thank you Magda .
Shall we wait for any new sparkly additions 
to your Fab collection?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^lol...no more sparklies for me!!! i think im done in that department but I do think that YOU need the Tsars~they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

For those interested in the *Larissa*--

I tried on a pair yesterday during the ATL meetup and they are really gorgeous on!  The sizing seems to run big, though.  Although the CL online boutique says that they run TTS, I tried on a pair 1/2 size down. At 1/2 size down, the toe box was comfortable but there was noticeable pulling on the strap at the back as my foot slid forward.  They didn't have the next smaller size, so I couldn't check to see if that would have solved the pulling problem without squishing my toes.

Nevertheless, I'd suggest going 1/2 size (to a full size down) in these if you plan on ordering a pair, especially in the suede versions as they'll likely stretch.

For reference: I'm a CL TTS 37.5 / Bianca 37 / Pigalle 120 36.5 / (new) VP 37.5


----------



## compulsive

^ Haha! For me.. they were TTS if not, slightly big but I don't think I could have sized down since they would be too tight.



For those of you are who interested, the black *Margot*'s are available on the CL website!  Some sizes already sold out!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/margot-dentelle.html


----------



## elfgirl

compulsive said:


> ^ Haha! For me.. they were TTS if not, slightly big but I don't think I could have sized down since they would be too tight.



I tried on a 37 and they were definitely doable, but I probably would put a ball of foot pad in.  I don't think I could have gone TTS--they would have been WAY too long.


----------



## *Magdalena*

compulsive said:


> Margot[/B]'s are available on the CL website!  Some sizes already sold out!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/margot-dentelle.html


 

I got them and ended up returning them. To be honest, I wasn't that impressed with them for the price. I was hoping they would be all satin....not suede


----------



## kett

*plugs ears and closes eyes* la la la la la I didn't hear anything about Nude Miss Clichy la la la la...

I see what you mean about the Margot's Magdalena, the suede looks wrong against the rest of the shoe.


----------



## Alice1979

*Magdalena* said:


> I got them and ended up returning them. To be honest, I wasn't that impressed with them for the price. I was hoping they would be all satin....not suede


 
Thanks for the heads-up, *Magda*. I was under the impression that the back and heels are satin.


----------



## heatherB

compulsive said:


> For those of you are who interested, the black *Margot*'s are available on the CL website!  Some sizes already sold out!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/margot-dentelle.html


 
Margots


----------



## heatherB

Just saw Magdalena's post--I don't like them as much knowing the back is suede....
I wonder why M. Louboutin did that?

I guess it's a blessing. One less pair I'll be dreaming about.


----------



## cakegirl

I need Bibi help please! Brown or tan? Which is a prettier color? I am having trouble telling from computer pics. I was leaning toward tan, but in one picture it almost looked mustard. 
Also Net-a-Porter suggests going a half size UP, but what I am reading here is half size DOWN-help!


----------



## elfgirl

cakegirl said:


> I need Bibi help please! Brown or tan? Which is a prettier color? I am having trouble telling from computer pics. I was leaning toward tan, but in one picture it almost looked mustard.
> Also Net-a-Porter suggests going a half size UP, but what I am reading here is half size DOWN-help!



Yeah, I definitely wouldn't go a 1/2 size up.  I took mine 1/2 size down and they're still roomy.


----------



## bagpunk

elfgirl said:


> Nathalie called to let me know my Alti Spikes were in at Miami and I had to tell her I wasn't getting them.  Stupid feet...
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that one of the styles of spiked Pigalles suits me come Spring.  I guess I should be happy that one of the more difficult-to-wear styles is comfortable for me, at least.




elfgirl, can you share your experience with alti spikes?


----------



## elfgirl

bagpunk said:


> elfgirl, can you share your experience with alti spikes?



I haven't experienced them in person.  I was on the waitlist for the Alti Spikes, but found out after I'd already gotten on the list that the Alti is basically a Declic.  My feet hate Declics, they are sheer torture for me, so I had to pass on the Alti Spike.  

Sorry!  I know a couple of other people have gotten them...maybe they could help?


----------



## Popsicool

elfgirl said:


> I haven't experienced them in person.  I was on the waitlist for the Alti Spikes, but found out after I'd already gotten on the list that the Alti is basically a Declic.  My feet hate Declics, they are sheer torture for me, so I had to pass on the Alti Spike.
> 
> Sorry!  I know a couple of other people have gotten them...maybe they could help?



I did a little photo comparison on Alti and Declic and Alti is actually worse than the Declic! The toebox is shorter and narrower... So, extra bad.

Alti vs Declic photo comparison

I'm still trying to learn to walk in my Altis 160. It *hurts*


----------



## elfgirl

Popsicool said:


> I did a little photo comparison on Alti and Declic and Alti is actually worse than the Declic! The toebox is shorter and narrower... So, extra bad.
> 
> Alti vs Declic photo comparison
> 
> I'm still trying to learn to walk in my Altis 160. It *hurts*



OMG.   Ok, as much as I hated to say no to those beautiful spikes, I'm so glad I did.  I don't think I could have lasted 10 minutes in those, considering Declics are car-restaurant-car shoes for me. 

Thank you so much for the visual comparison!  (Although my feet are hurting in sympathy now! ush


----------



## Popsicool

elfgirl said:


> OMG.   Ok, as much as I hated to say no to those beautiful spikes, I'm so glad I did.  I don't think I could have lasted 10 minutes in those, considering Declics are car-restaurant-car shoes for me.
> 
> Thank you so much for the visual comparison!  (Although my feet are hurting in sympathy now! ush



Thanks for the sympathy - much needed! I ordered some, umm, Insolia(?) inserts for the Altis in hope that will make them a bit better... 

My Declics and Miss Clichy () are good for all day at work so it must be the 120 pitch that's killing me with the Altis - it's my first 120 so hopefully it'll just take time & practice.

Patrick from SPC (or as I like to call him, the Devil :devil emailed me a few days ago when their Alti Spikes came in and as much as I'm utterly in  with them, $1400 worth of un-wearable-ness is not sounding very good right now. 

Do you guys know if ANY boutiques worldwide got the 140 version?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Popsicool said:


> Do you guys know if ANY boutiques worldwide got the 140 version?



Same Question 

The Actuall heel we're standing on in the 140 is 100 mm? Am i right Girlz?


----------



## Popsicool

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Same Question
> 
> The Actuall heel we're standing on in the 140 is 100 mm? Am i right Girlz?



Yep! Well depends on the shoe size but it's around 100


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Popsicool said:


> Yep! Well depends on the shoe size but it's around 100



So i need those 140 mm Alti Spikes if available


----------



## MDM

Popsicool said:
			
		

> Thanks for the sympathy - much needed! I ordered some, umm, Insolia(?) inserts for the Altis in hope that will make them a bit better...



Have you tried them before?  I love those little suckers!  So much so, I always sound like an infomercial when someone asks about them (or even when they don't  ).  I never, ever wear my heels without them.  I ran out, so when my new order arrives, I will see if they make my 140 Altis from the Outnet bearable.  Please let us know if they work on yours.


----------



## sumnboutme

if anyone can be so kind to remind me who's getting the black/black Maggie and the price of the ostrich Bibi?  THANKS!!


----------



## compulsive

There wasn't a price yet for the ostrich bibis but some of us were guessing over 2k. And I know Miami will be receiving the black Maggies


----------



## mal

like the new Maggie!


----------



## Popsicool

MDM said:


> Have you tried them before?  I love those little suckers!  So much so, I always sound like an infomercial when someone asks about them (or even when they don't  ).  I never, ever wear my heels without them.  I ran out, so when my new order arrives, I will see if they make my 140 Altis from the Outnet bearable.  Please let us know if they work on yours.



Nope, never tried! It was actually a post on here that made me get them, maybe it was you?! 

How come the Altis are no good? 140 heel height is only 100 pitch so they shouldn't be sooo bad? That toebox is a b***h though.

I'm hoping the Insolias will help with my entire foot wanting to slide itself into the miniature toebox when I try to walk in the 160s!


----------



## compulsive

Yolanda Spikes, anyone??


----------



## NANI1972

^^^Yes!!! Any pics of the Biege?


----------



## karwood

I can't seem to put my finger on it, but there is something I just don't like about Yolandas with the spikes. Maybe it's the platfrom.



compulsive said:


> Yolanda Spikes, anyone??


----------



## compulsive

*Nani*, No pics of the beige. I don't think the beige is coming out until later? Correct me if I'm wrong! These are available at Nordstrom for $1095.

*kar*, I personally like these better than the VPs but perhaps its just the angle the picture is taken?


----------



## karwood

compulsive said:


> *kar*, I personally like these better than the VPs but perhaps its just the angle the picture is taken?


 
Right now, I prefer the VPs. Maybe after I see  modeling pics of the spiked Yolandas, I could potentially have a change of heart.


----------



## jeshika

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!! Thanks for posting pictures *compulsive*! i love spikes but there was something about the VP version i didn't like... can't wait for them to hit the boutiques! 



compulsive said:


> Yolanda Spikes, anyone??


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

compulsive said:


> Yolanda Spikes, anyone??


 
oh noooooo love them! can't wait to see the beige! thanks *compulsive! *


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I can't seem to put my finger on it, but there is something I just don't like about Yolandas with the spikes. Maybe it's the platfrom.


 
Humm... I prefer the VPs as well, but I can't put my finger on why, either.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hi ladies!! where is the yolanda spikes available right now? i love them


----------



## jeshika

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> hi ladies!! where is the yolanda spikes available right now? i love them



in the US... I know Nordy's is getting them or has gotten them. they are also going to be available at St. Honore.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika said:


> in the US... I know Nordy's is getting them or has gotten them. they are also going to be available at St. Honore.



thank you!! there's no nordys in nyc   i hope i can get them from st honore!!


----------



## Alice1979

Btw, the studs on the studed Yolandas are pewter or gunmetal, but not silver. I do like them more than VPs. Nordstrom's selling them very fast.


----------



## SassySarah

Does anyone know if the beige Yolanda Spikes are a nude color or a darker color?  My Nordstrom STILL does not have the look book with these in them ugh!  I need a Nordies SA to order the beige if they are available now please.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I like the Vps better than the yolanda... Lol!! maybe, because I own the Vps!!


----------



## compulsive

Thanks *Alice*! I forgot to mention the spike color 

FYI, the beige Yolandas are NOT out yet nor have I seen any pictures of them yet. I'm sure someone will post them as soon as they see one.


----------



## alyssa08

I was on cocopari.com and saw these gorgeous boots! does anyone know the name? they're like a knee-high lina.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

alyssa08 said:


> I was on cocopari.com and saw these gorgeous boots! does anyone know the name? they're like a knee-high lina.



yum!! idk, but I wish I could walk in a heel like that!!


----------



## NANI1972

Oh, wow! I totally love these, anyone know the price point?


----------



## elfgirl

^^At a guess I'd say around $1395.  The grey python Biancas on NAP were around that.


----------



## NANI1972

*Good morning Elf*! Agreed, I was thinking anywhere between $1200 and $1500. Any ideas on availability in UK boutiques ladies? Also would love to know what other styles this skin will be available in?


----------



## jeshika

SassySarah said:


> Does anyone know if the beige Yolanda Spikes are a nude color or a darker color?  My Nordstrom STILL does not have the look book with these in them ugh!  I need a Nordies SA to order the beige if they are available now please.




When I asked, my SA said that it wasn't a nude... There is no pink in it. It's actually lighter and was more of a camel/tan beige. Sorry I don't have pictures. I HTH!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NANI1972 said:


> Oh, wow! I totally love these, anyone know the price point?




$1195.00 Angie is a doll to work with


----------



## jen 2 o

Going back to the Yolanda spikes... I likethe VP silhouette more, but I LOVE the spike density on the Yolandas better!  I had a hole in my heart when I returned a too big pair of VP spikes, but these Yolandas might do the trick!


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> *Good morning Elf*! Agreed, I was thinking anywhere between $1200 and $1500. Any ideas on availability in UK boutiques ladies? Also would love to know what other styles this skin will be available in?


Europe boutiques won't ship to exotics to the US. i think they are the same ones that have been at NM:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732
they also come in banana. i want a pair too but can't spend that much on a pair


----------



## compulsive

^ The ones at NM aren't the same ones available at Miami.


----------



## gymangel812

compulsive said:


> ^ The ones at NM aren't the same ones available at Miami.


oh hm the person who bought them at NM said they are positano python, so i assumed they are the same since these are also called positano python...


----------



## SassySarah

jeshika said:


> When I asked, my SA said that it wasn't a nude... There is no pink in it. It's actually lighter and was more of a camel/tan beige. Sorry I don't have pictures. I HTH!



Just what I'm hoping for! I can't wait go see these!


----------



## BellaShoes

Alice1979 said:


> Btw, the studs on the studed Yolandas are pewter or gunmetal, but not silver. I do like them more than VPs. Nordstrom's selling them very fast.





Nordies has one less pair now......


----------



## BellaShoes

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> hi ladies!! where is the yolanda spikes available right now? i love them



Nordstrom in SF has them...call Tiffany!


----------



## NANI1972

gymangel812 said:


> Europe boutiques won't ship to exotics to the US. i think they are the same ones that have been at NM:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat26870732
> they also come in banana. i want a pair too but can't spend that much on a pair


 

I have recieved Exotics from the U.K. before though. That was from Pam Jenkins so I would think that CL boutiques would be able to ship Exotics from the U.K.


----------



## elfgirl

NANI1972 said:


> I have recieved Exotics from the U.K. before though. That was from Pam Jenkins so I would think that CL boutiques would be able to ship Exotics from the U.K.



In order to ship exotics into the US, a retailer has to apply for a license and maintain paperwork for it.  The CL boutiques have stated they do not have the appropriate license.


----------



## NANI1972

Question? Is it even worth it to email St. Honore? From what I hear they are not very good ar responding to emails. I would so much rather be able to communicate through email than get on the phone.


----------



## NANI1972

elfgirl said:


> In order to ship exotics into the US, a retailer has to apply for a license and maintain paperwork for it. The CL boutiques have stated they do not have the appropriate license.


 
Curious why wouldn't they apply for said license? Any ideas?


----------



## Alice1979

NANI1972 said:


> Question? Is it even worth it to email St. Honore? From what I hear they are not very good ar responding to emails. I would so much rather be able to communicate through email than get on the phone.



I email and get email reply from Rheana just fine, but others have suggested calling. Perhaps you can email first and resort to calling if you don't hear from them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani, I have emailed but they are in no hurry to get back to you...ush:


----------



## elfgirl

NANI1972 said:


> Curious why wouldn't they apply for said license? Any ideas?



IMO:

1. It's a layer of bureaucracy and paperwork that they don't have to deal with unless they want to, so why do it?

2. It makes certain styles that much more exclusive if you can't just phone up and order them from overseas.


----------



## NANI1972

Yolanda spikes are calling my name but I don't know if I should bite the bullet and buy now from the U.S. or take my chances with a European boutiques. Is JJR any better with emails?


----------



## sumnboutme

NANI1972 said:


> Yolanda spikes are calling my name but I don't know if I should bite the bullet and buy now from the U.S. or take my chances with a European boutiques. Is JJR any better with emails?



i emailed St. Honore and I got a response from Steve.


----------



## NANI1972

OK, I'll give it a try, it would be less expensive ordering from a European boutique, correct?


----------



## sumnboutme

compulsive said:


> There wasn't a price yet for the ostrich bibis but some of us were guessing over 2k. And I know Miami will be receiving the black Maggies



thanks V!!


----------



## sumnboutme

NANI1972 said:


> OK, I'll give it a try, it would be less expensive ordering from a European boutique, correct?



i think so...because of the VAT...and as far as exotics, a couple people on here have gotten exotics from St. Honore.  Not sure if they finally cracked the whip on that...

good luck!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks for the info! Ohhhhh, what to do what to do *bites finger nails*


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, anyone have any ideas on how sizing is running on the Yolanda Spike. Should I go U.S. TTS? I am in the processing of trying to get them right now so I want to be sure on the sizing.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Nani,

I took mine TTS in CL's. I am a true 8.5 in US sizing and a 39 in most CL's. I took them in a 39. They definitely did not feel like they run small, if anything after wear I may have to add a heel grippy thing.


----------



## NANI1972

Maybe I should stick with my U.S. size then as I am in the SSR, because I always have heel slippage. Thanks Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

You are most welcome!


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> Question? Is it even worth it to email St. Honore? From what I hear they are not very good ar responding to emails. I would so much rather be able to communicate through email than get on the phone.


i've emailed st honore probably 5 times in the past 3 months and never got a response. the only time i've gotten a response was the first time i emailed them in may. i also had to call and had to many times before someone answered. maybe they just ignore me, idk.


----------



## NANI1972

^think I am going to save myself the aggrivation and order the Yolandas in the U.S. 

BTW: Selfridges CL concession will also be getting the Yolanda Spike, but they don't ship to the U.S. at this time.


----------



## MadameElle

Hi Ladies...I just wanted to get more info regarding the Yolanda spikes.  What is the heel height that 'compulsive' posted and what kind of leather?  Are they comfortable shoes?  Thanks.


----------



## Alice1979

MadameElle said:


> Hi Ladies...I just wanted to get more info regarding the Yolanda spikes.  What is the heel height that 'compulsive' posted and what kind of leather?  Are they comfortable shoes?  Thanks.



The heel heights on the Yolanda are 120. The heel and platform are similar to New Simple. The leather on the Yolanda spike is kid/nappa.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Madame Elle*, Yes! Everything that Alice said above plus SOOOO comfortable. The toe box is very forgiving and they are a breeze to walk in!

*Nani*, don't wait too long.. Nordies has almost sold out!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Nordstrom in SF has them...call Tiffany!


 
*Bella- *do they have both the black and the beige?


----------



## BellaShoes

The Nordstrom in SF only had the black... I am not certain about the others.


----------



## NANI1972

Beige is not available yet. But I believe it will be somtime this month.

And *Bella*.... I didn't wait too long.


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks Alice



Alice1979 said:


> The heel heights on the Yolanda are 120. The heel and platform are similar to New Simple. The leather on the Yolanda spike is kid/nappa.


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks Bella




BellaShoes said:


> *Madame Elle*, Yes! Everything that Alice said above plus SOOOO comfortable. The toe box is very forgiving and they are a breeze to walk in!
> 
> *Nani*, don't wait too long.. Nordies has almost sold out!


----------



## MadameElle

No doubt someone here will post when the Yolanda spikes in beige is available.  Oooh, I want to see a pic of the beige.  Can't decide to get the black now or wait for the beige later.



NANI1972 said:


> Beige is not available yet. But I believe it will be somtime this month.
> 
> And *Bella*.... I didn't wait too long.


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Beige is not available yet. But I believe it will be somtime this month.
> 
> And *Bella*.... I didn't wait too long.



WHAT!?! Did you get them Nani?


----------



## NANI1972

Love the new avi Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

NICE!!! I will go ahead and throw out a *CONGRATS NANI*!!I am so excited to see your pics too!

Changed the avatar one more time... no leggings this time


----------



## jenayb

Humm. After seeing Bella's avatar, and knowing that I already have the studded VPs in black.... That beige studded Yolanda is sounding better all the time... 

Speaking of shoes that need to make their way into my collection, where are you, new Maggie...???  :wondering


----------



## BattyBugs

The Las Vegas boutique has in the MBP 85's in flannel. Personally, I like them better in suede...I think they look richer.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> The Las Vegas boutique has in the MBP 85's in flannel. Personally, I like them better in suede...I think they look richer.



I agree, Bats. I just loooooooce the suede...  

And frankly, the Vegas boutique could be handing out free MBPs and I would never step foot in there again. Argh the man with the shoulder length hair, albeit beautiful healthy Pantene hair dammit, has always been so very rude and unwilling to help me... 

/rant


----------



## kett

Me too! Whenever I go by the Vegas boutique and see him or the woman with the heavy accent I turn around and walk the other way. They are so difficult to deal with.


----------



## jenayb

kett said:


> Me too! Whenever I go by the Vegas boutique and see him or the woman with the heavy accent I turn around and walk the other way. They are so difficult to deal with.


 
Sorry for the OT but... Thank you, Kett! I honestly just thought it was me!

The last time I was in there, a couple weekends back, I walked in and literally was the only person there. The Pantene hair guy & another woman just stood there behind the counter. Finally, I walked up and asked if they had the Bibi in Tanzenite. The man responded that he did not know and made no movement for the back. Errrmmm... So I stood there for a second, then finally asked, "Can you go look?" I told him what sizes I was interested in and walked to the little couch and sat down. He came back with a 39.5, not the size I asked for, and just flopped the box down on the counter - didn't even bring it to me! So I got up, walked over to the counter, grabbed the box, and went back to the little couch area to try the shoes on. Not once did the man nor the woman come over to ask how they fit, if I needed something else... Nada. I finally kicked the shoes off, looked at them and said I would be calling Miami and not dealing with them, and left. Ugh.  

/OT


----------



## moshi_moshi

sorry you guys had such bad experiences there, i was there last week and there was a really nice woman there with shoulder length dark hair (wish i remembered her name).  i tried on 2 pairs of shoes but i didn't get anything.....


----------



## elfgirl

kett said:


> Me too! Whenever I go by the Vegas boutique and see him or the woman with the heavy accent I turn around and walk the other way. They are so difficult to deal with.



I knew I'd seen this, but it took me a minute to find it!



karwood said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I thought I share this information. If anybody has questions and/or  complaints regarding ANY of the Christian Louboutin stores, you can  submit your email to this address. If you are emailing in regards to bad  customer service, please  include the name of the sales associate in  your email :
> 
> worldboutique@christianlouboutin.fr



I don't know if "Pantene Hair Guy" will suffice , but it's worth commenting to Paris if the service is consistently bad.


----------



## kett

Thanks Elfgirl! It is nice to have somewhere to point concerns rather than just complaining...

That sucks Jenay - I had a very similar experience in June with trying on the MB.


----------



## jenayb

elfgirl said:


> I knew I'd seen this, but it took me a minute to find it!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if "Pantene Hair Guy" will suffice , but it's worth commenting to Paris if the service is consistently bad.





Thanks doll!



kett said:


> Thanks Elfgirl! It is nice to have somewhere to point concerns rather than just complaining...
> 
> That sucks Jenay - I had a very similar experience in June with trying on the MB.



At least we have an email now! Hmm... Now to find out Pantene's name...


----------



## BellaShoes

'Patene's' name


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Humm. After seeing Bella's avatar, and knowing that I already have the studded VPs in black.... That beige studded Yolanda is sounding better all the time...



Thank you lady! I bet the beige is going to be divine!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you lady! I bet the beige is going to be divine!



Yes. It's going to look divine on my foot.


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots: Get 'em Jenay! 

I am anxious to see them simply for the beige nappa.. the future MBB color


----------



## jenayb

I think I may as soon as they're available. 

DBF may or may not have picked me up a little something made of glass and wood today that has room for some.... Additions.......


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh,  a billy case?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhh,  a billy case?



Close! think... red!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHH...like Carlinha's shrine???


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> OHHHHH...like Carlinha's shrine???


----------



## NANI1972

Somebody please tell me not to freak out.....
I recieved the confirmation for my order of the Yolanda spikes this morning unfortunately not with the two days shipping I asked for but standard instead, but that is not my main concern. The description said 100mm, please put my mind at ease and tell me they are 120mm. I thought they were only available in the 120? I was really hoping to get them this week, but alas another shipping issue!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Nani*...

Mine are 120mm and the box says Yolanda Spikes 120 Kid/Calf, they were $1095 at Nordstroms... does that help?


----------



## NANI1972

Then it should be 120mm because as far as I know they only come in that height. Just a typo I supppose. *Thanks Bella.* I'm kind of upset that I didn't get the two day shipping I asked for. I wanted these babies for the weekend!

ETA: Yay! I just checked my shipping info they updated it to 2 day delivery!


----------



## SassySarah

NANI1972 said:


> Then it should be 120mm because as far as I know they only come in that height. Just a typo I supppose. *Thanks Bella.* I'm kind of upset that I didn't get the two day shipping I asked for. I wanted these babies for the weekend!
> 
> ETA: Yay! I just checked my shipping info they updated it to 2 day delivery!



Nani I can't wait to see!


----------



## indypup

*NANI*, the 100mm is most likely the actual heel height (subtracting the 120mm heel from the 20mm platform).   I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## JujuLepore

What the hell is this???

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPRING-2011-Chr...16949?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b58686b5


----------



## authenticplease

^^I was just coming to post the same thing......wondering if I missed a shoe in the New CL thread.  Has anyone else seen these?


----------



## jenayb

^^

I just posted that in the fakes threads......

Those cannot possibly be real.... Can they?

I'm going to feel like a real jackass if they're the newest thing that I just haven't heard of... ush:


----------



## compulsive

^ They are a new shoe that will be available Spring 2011 @ NM  I'm not sure if that's exactly how they will look since I have only seen a fuzzy picture of the side. Pretty sure they are the "Lady Clou".


----------



## jenayb

I just had to go back and edit my posts about those red Noeuds being fake. Don't I feel stupid now...


----------



## moshi_moshi

i noticed that too... 

i looked back at that sellers feedback...weird though that all the loubies they sell have stock photos only and of celebs..... how can people buy shoes like that???


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> i noticed that too...
> 
> i looked back at that sellers feedback...weird though that all the loubies they sell have stock photos only and of celebs..... how can people buy shoes like that???


 
That is what threw me off... A stock photo of a shoe that I have never seen in my life accompanied by photos of celebrities wearing a completely different shoe...


----------



## NANI1972

Hmmmm,  I don't think I like them. Of course I didn't like the Clou Noeud when they first came on to the scene either. Although I still feel that 150 is just not doable for me. Still would love the see the Clou Noeud reappear in a 120 again.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I want the ones that the Vegas boutique had without the platform so bad now; I cannot believe I passed them up when I was in there and they had them.


----------



## erinmiyu

i like the lady clou more than i like the clou noeud, but neither really sing to me.


----------



## compulsive

Sorry for it's blurriness..


----------



## jenayb

Hmmm... I'm just not a fan. ^^

Then again, I didn't like the Clou Noeuds when they first came out, either...


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I want the ones that the Vegas boutique had without the platform so bad now; I cannot believe I passed them up when I was in there and they had them.


 
Yep, those are the ones.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Yep, those are the ones.


 
I actually called Vegas about these last week, late to the party I know, and they said that they were the ONLY boutique to order these and that they are long gone & won't be ordering more. Boo.


----------



## NANI1972

I have emailed them several times myself.


----------



## jenayb

Sigh... eBay it is...


----------



## JujuLepore

jenaywins said:


> That is what threw me off... A stock photo of a shoe that I have never seen in my life accompanied by photos of celebrities wearing a completely different shoe...


  LOL it's so annoying when sellers do that.


----------



## JujuLepore

compulsive said:


> Sorry for it's blurriness..


 
Where is this even from? A catalogue?


----------



## jenayb

JujuLepore said:


> LOL it's so annoying when sellers do that.


 
Yeah - it totally threw me off. 



JujuLepore said:


> Where is this even from? A catalogue?


 
Yup, looks like it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

It's from the NM lookbook


----------



## clothingguru

I saw those red Clou Noeuds and was so confused.
But then i read further down and noticed that its a pre-order for when they come out in november.


----------



## karwood

Seems pretty shady to sell  items as "pre-order" on eBay. 





JujuLepore said:


> What the hell is this???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SPRING-2011-Chr...16949?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b58686b5


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I agree Karwood.  the price is inflated, and if i'm not mistaken, it will technically be first come first serve and i would not suggest pre-ordering from anyone except for CL boutiques or from your own SA at a dept store.  this sale may lead to heartbreak for some if the seller can't deliver.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

So sad for the New clou Noued !
My eyes dislike the arrangement of the Spikes


----------



## JujuLepore

Does anyone know what they're retailing for? Or are going to retail for?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^I would assume close to whatever the Cloud Noueds retail for now since they are similar....


----------



## JujuLepore

jenaywins said:


> Yeah - it totally threw me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, looks like it!


 

The sad thing is that some sellers thinks that showing a celebrity wearing a shoe makes it that much more covetable. And an even more pathetic fact is that some girls are impressionable enough, even at an older age, to buy into that hype.


----------



## karwood

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I agree Karwood. the price is inflated, and if i'm not mistaken, it will technically be first come first serve and i would not suggest pre-ordering from anyone except for CL boutiques or from your own SA at a dept store. this sale may lead to heartbreak for some if the seller can't deliver.





Not only that, but if somebody were to  "pre-order" these shoes, the seller would receive your payment upon doing the BIN. The buyer only has 45 days to submit any complaints to eBay, in the event the item is not received or if is a SNAD. The seller states the shoes will be shipped on November, by then the seller will have run off with your money.

Just an FYI, this style is part of the CL 2011 Resort Collection and it is NOT called "New Clou Noeud". This style is called the *Lady CLou.* and will be available three colors: ruby, black and white.


----------



## jenayb

JujuLepore said:


> The sad thing is that some sellers thinks that showing a celebrity wearing a shoe makes it that much more covetable. And an even more pathetic fact is that some girls are impressionable enough, even at an older age, to buy into that hype.


 
Yeah, but the celebrities in the photos this seller provided aren't even wearing the Lady Clou... they are wearing the Clou Noeud. Idk, the whole auction still seems super shady to me. 



karwood said:


> Not only that, but if somebody were to "pre-order" these shoes, the seller would receive your payment upon doing the BIN. The buyer only has 45 days to submit any complaints to eBay, in the event the item is not received or if is a SNAD. The seller states the shoes will be shipped on November, by then the seller will have run off with your money.
> 
> Just an FYI, this style is part of the CL 2011 Resort Collection and it is NOT called "New Clou Noeud". This style is called the *Lady CLou.* and will be available three colors: ruby, black and white.


 
Yes! THIS!! I wouldn't go anywhere near this auction!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

karwood said:


> Just an FYI, this style is part of the CL 2011 Resort Collection and it is NOT called "New Clou Noeud". This style is called the *Lady CLou.* and will be available three colors: ruby, black and white.




Thanx for the intel. I was looking for the name 
Anyway, it is a modified version of the Clou Noued as i see ..

What about Pampas and Luxura? Can we have an idea about them ?
TIA ..


----------



## yazziestarr

My Nordstroms SA just called to say that he got the Cruise book today and they're getting the all black Maggies. He didnt say when though.
I think it was already mentioned in this thread that Nordstroms was getting them but I just thought I'd say it again 

...in case anyone is looking for Maggies 

Now to find the pink suede MBBs!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> My Nordstroms SA just called to say that he got the Cruise book today and they're getting the all black Maggies. He didnt say when though.
> I think it was already mentioned in this thread that Nordstroms was getting them but I just thought I'd say it again
> 
> ...in case anyone is looking for Maggies
> 
> Now to find the pink suede MBBs!


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


>



I have a feeling someone is running over to Norides asap!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I have a feeling someone is running over to Norides asap!


 
_I'm already there!_



So here's a stupid question, being the dedicated/loyal Barneys client that I am... I have never once seen a CL at the Scottsdale Nordies. Where the heck am I supposed to find these?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ only some nordies sell them. I know the one in Houston's Galleria, Seattle, Chigago, and LA (I think Topanga?) do.


----------



## Alice1979

jenaywins said:


> _I'm already there!_
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a stupid question, being the dedicated/loyal Barneys client that I am... I have never once seen a CL at the Scottsdale Nordies. Where the heck am I supposed to find these?


 
Also they don't expect the cruise collection in until Nov 8 I think, at least that's what their lookbook says.


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ only some nordies sell them. I know the one in Houston's Galleria, Seattle, Chigago, and LA (I think Topanga?) do.


 
Thanks, naked - that is what I figured... I think I remember Sassy mentioning something about the SF Nordies so... Maybe I'll call my local SA and ask... 



Alice1979 said:


> Also they don't expect the cruise collection in until Nov 8 I think, at least that's what their lookbook says.


 
Well, I know it's a while off yes, but I can't wait...


----------



## yazziestarr

I could have sworn there was a list of which Nordies carries CLs on their webstie but now I cant find it.

The one at Garden State Plaza in NJ does.

marking Nov. 8 on my calender.


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ only some nordies sell them. I know the one in Houston's Galleria, Seattle, Chigago, and LA (I think Topanga?) do.



San Francisco too!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nordie's in Northpark Center, Dallas, carries Loubies, too.


----------



## Vendrazi

The one at Valley Fair in Santa Clara sells them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Looks like quite the list is forming for Jenay


----------



## CMP86

The one in Bellevue does too.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Looks like quite the list is forming for Jenay



Lol. Right? I'm going to need an excel sheet for this....


----------



## Jerrica

Hi! I saw the lady clous irl in red and nude and then the variations on platforms in some of the ss 11 press books but its hard to know which boutiques get each style.  There are some really insane styles for spring!  Looking through this thread makes me wish I had purchased the amber in mini glitter!


----------



## alyssa08

jenay you can always go to the shoe department and ask for the designer lookbook. that's what I do.


----------



## jenayb

alyssa08 said:


> jenay you can always go to the shoe department and ask for the designer lookbook. that's what I do.



Thanks! That's a good tip!


----------



## BellaShoes

Quiet today, eh?


----------



## Jerrica

BellaShoes said:


> Quiet today, eh?



Everyone is out hunting for new arrivals


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I am still thinking about those Yolandas! If I walk over to any of the holy trinity (Saks, BG , Barneys) this weekend I think i'm in trouble!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nerdy, you have to at least try them on.... for point of reference, you know. :ninja:


----------



## compulsive

Alright ladies.. here's a look into the 2011 Cruise Collection thanks to Nordies lookbook! These aren't all the pictures but I just wanted to show you some good ones 

Beige Yolanda Spikes (Nappa with Silver spikes) $1195






Denim Pigalle 100 w/ Gunmetal spikes (the picture shows 120) $975





Framboise Patent Lady Peep $895





Greissimo 140 in Red & White Gingham Fabric $875





Pigalle flat 100 in mini multicolor glitter $575





Luxura 140 in Taupe suede/taupe linen heel/nailheads $1095


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!! Thank you Compulsive!!!
I love the beige nappa Yolandas and the frambroise is fabulous!!!


----------



## dnb020060

Those Pigalle flats are TDF! I do believe those are now at the top of my must get list.


----------



## SassySarah

Nude Yolanda Spikes!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG the beige yolandas!!!!


----------



## ochie

Thanks compulsive!


----------



## compulsive

You're welcome ladies!


----------



## regeens

Awesome! Thanks for sharing *compulsive*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Piggy flats = yummy! Nude Yolanda Spikes = yummy! Yes, even though I know I can't walk in those suckers. :lolots:


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks Compulsive!  I really like the red gingham Greissimos


----------



## **shoelover**

Framboise Patent Lady Peep, Greissimo 140 in Red & White Gingham and the pigalle's are my fav!.. I love the framboise Colour  

Thanks for sharing compulsive


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you Compulsive Indeed ..
OMG!! The Beige Yolanda !!!!!!
That Framboise patent color is Amazing !!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Thanks so much for posting these! Love the denim pigalle!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks for the pics *Vee*! The beige nappa Yolanda spike looks promising.


----------



## babyontheway

Right on- ITA  I hope the framboise color will come in other sytles, I don't think I could even take a step in lady peep


**shoelover** said:


> Framboise Patent Lady Peep, Greissimo 140 in Red & White Gingham and the pigalle's are my fav!.. I love the framboise Colour
> 
> Thanks for sharing compulsive


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I was thinking the same thing about frambroise.... ohhhh,  what other styles!

As for the Biege Yolanda's, I already posted my 'OMG' post but this morning realized again.... _OMG... Beige. Nappa._ *THAT MUST BE THE SAME COLOR/LEATHER as the new MBB*!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I was thinking the same thing about frambroise.... ohhhh, what other styles!
> 
> As for the Biege Yolanda's, I already posted my 'OMG' post but this morning realized again.... _OMG... Beige. Nappa._ *THAT MUST BE THE SAME COLOR/LEATHER as the new MBB*!!!


 
I swear I dreamt about the yolanda spikes lol. I need to try these on when they arrive. *Bella, *they are TTS right?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*, they are dreamy! I took mine TTS.


----------



## Raffaluv

WOW!! THANK YOU Compulsive!!! WOW!  I love the beige yolanda spikes & the Luxura! 
Love the greissimos also Authentic, I've always been a sucker for Gingham!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, they are dreamy! I took mine TTS.


 
Thanks *Bella! *I've emailed my SA waiting to find out when they'll be in. I'm being such a bad, bad *Dezy *right now. Too much on my want list!


----------



## BellaShoes

No way... good *dezy*, good *dezy*:ninja:.... I am guessing end of this month early November (in time for holidays).


----------



## compulsive

You're welcome loves  I can't wait to see more styles in that framboise color. I need it in my life


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies... do you recall off hand which boutiques carried the Madame Butterfly Pump? Not Booty but Pump? If I cannot find the booty darn it.. at list I can go after one of the three bows


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies... do you recall off hand which boutiques carried the Madame Butterfly Pump? Not Booty but Pump? If I cannot find the booty darn it.. at list I can go after one of the three bows



Bella, Harrods is still having MMP 120 mm in *Black patent and Leopard Pony* . Hope this helps


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies... do you recall off hand which boutiques carried the Madame Butterfly Pump? Not Booty but Pump? If I cannot find the booty darn it.. at list I can go after one of the three bows



Bella a lot of boutiques carried the MB Pump.  I got my leopards from Madison, but they also had them in Vegas and Horatio that I know of at the time.  Also Barneys has a couple colors listed on their site.  What about the black patent MB pump on cocopari's site?  Those are TDF!


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Bella, Harrods is still having MMP 120 mm in *Black patent and Leopard Pony* . Hope this helps



Does Harrods ship to the US?


----------



## nillacobain

authenticplease said:


> Thanks Compulsive! *I really like the red gingham Greissimos*


 
Me too!


----------



## phiphi

thanks *vee* - all these new styles are amazing. the framboise looks like a great colour - wonder how close to the cramberry it is IRL...


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> Bella a lot of boutiques carried the MB Pump.  I got my leopards from Madison, but they also had them in Vegas and Horatio that I know of at the time.  Also Barneys has a couple colors listed on their site.  What about the black patent MB pump on cocopari's site?  Those are TDF!



Thanks *sassy*... who here has purchased from cocopari?


----------



## Alice1979

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *sassy*... who here has purchased from cocopari?


 
I think Butterfly* has. I have actually emailed them once about those black patent MBP, but never gotten a reply. Perhaps calling is better?


----------



## CMP86

NM I love the red gingham greissimos!


----------



## BellaShoes

No luck at Cocopari.... But, I was still bad.... one call to Miami and Bella has a little 150mm somethin somethin on it's way....


----------



## SassySarah

I went to Nordstrom today and looked at the new Spring Cruise lookbook.  They have black napa/suede Maggies with silver toe 160 mm for $895.  I think I'm going to take the plunge for the spiked Beige Yolandas!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> No luck at Cocopari.... But, I was still bad.... one call to Miami and Bella has a little 150mm somethin somethin on it's way....



Yay!!!  Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> I went to Nordstrom today and looked at the new Spring Cruise lookbook.  They have black napa/suede Maggies with silver toe 160 mm for $895.  I think I'm going to take the plunge for the spiked Beige Yolandas!



Dropped by *Footcandy in Walnut Creek* today... had a peek into their 2011 order.. two things of note:

Bianca 140mm in a snakeskin/nappa combo (they look too be a grey, black combo) 
Yolanda Beige Spike 120mm
Frambroise VP 120mm


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> Yay!!!  Can't wait to see!!!



I think it was a good move to quench an otherwise hopeless thirst.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh Oh Oh.... forgot the best part.... the expected arrival date for the Footcandy goodies is anywhere between Oct 4th (NOW!)- Dec 21st


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ You're too funny!  Believe me I'd rather be in California than Indiana any day... sadly it was not me though.


----------



## CMP86

BellaShoes said:


> Frambroise VP 120mm



These sound absolutely gorgeous! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> ^^^ You're too funny!  Believe me I'd rather be in California than Indiana any day... sadly it was not me though.



You are going to confuse everyone, this is the wrong thread  

I think it was you...


----------



## BellaShoes

CMP86 said:


> These sound absolutely gorgeous! I can't wait to see pictures.



Sadly, they did not have a pic of it at FC but *compulsive *posted a pic of the Frambroise Lady Peep and it is delicious!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies... do you recall off hand which boutiques carried the Madame Butterfly Pump? Not Booty but Pump? If I cannot find the booty darn it.. at least I can go after one of the three bows



_A bow in the hand is worth three in the bush....._
:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

oh my goodness... have you seen the black python Bianca's Sofia Vergara was wearing at the LV SM Heal the Bay event?


----------



## mal

^^^


----------



## babyontheway

I know, I know (I think).  Can't wait till you get em


BellaShoes said:


> No luck at Cocopari.... But, I was still bad.... one call to Miami and Bella has a little 150mm somethin somethin on it's way....



 I am going to lose sleep until I can get my paws on these!


BellaShoes said:


> Dropped by *Footcandy in Walnut Creek* today... had a peek into their 2011 order.. two things of note:
> 
> Bianca 140mm in a snakeskin/nappa combo (they look too be a grey, black combo)
> Yolanda Beige Spike 120mm
> *Frambroise VP 120mm*


----------



## BellaShoes

I wish I could share a pic of the frambroise VP! FC only had a black and white stock pic of a VP in their lookbook...


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> oh my goodness... have you seen the black python Bianca's Sofia Vergara was wearing at the LV SM Heal the Bay event?



OMG I die!


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they fabulous?!


----------



## Shainerocks

^^^ Are they going to be available for sale? I'm just asking for research purposes of course..


----------



## BellaShoes

I wish I knew!


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> oh my goodness... have you seen the black python Bianca's Sofia Vergara was wearing at the LV SM Heal the Bay event?


 
The BH boutique (before the move to Robertson) had these in black watersnake.    I've seen SV wear these a while ago, and I think they're actually black watersnake.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Lav! I pulled the pic off another site that captioned it as python... watersnake, better yet..less $$ and legal in CALI!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> Does Harrods ship to the US?



I think so Nani !
As i know , they ship Worldwide !


----------



## NANI1972

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I think so Nani !
> As i know , they ship Worldwide !


  If I want to email them do I just use the address on their website? Thanks.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> If I want to email them do I just use the address on their website? Thanks.



Sure you can email them, just state in your email that you are contacting
Ladies shoes -Christian Louboutin.
All the best Nani ..


----------



## babyontheway

Does anyone have the ambertina in glitter?  I love the shoes (but can't afford the strass version right now)  I am thinking of the black pair and I know there are VERY few left, so I must act quick.  Thanks ladies for your help!


----------



## kett

Oh dear, this thread is getting dangerous to my saving for France plans... Gingham?! Framboise?! And the Maggie, too?


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> Does anyone have the ambertina in glitter? I love the shoes (but can't afford the strass version right now) I am thinking of the black pair and I know there are VERY few left, so I must act quick. Thanks ladies for your help!


 
Barneys does...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babyontheway said:


> Does anyone have the ambertina in glitter? I love the shoes (but can't afford the strass version right now) I am thinking of the black pair and I know there are VERY few left, so I must act quick. Thanks ladies for your help!


 
As *Bella *mentioned, I saw them at Barney's too.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies!


----------



## babyontheway

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but wanted to share that the miami boutique will be getting the MBB in frambroise color in suede


----------



## elfgirl

^^^


----------



## ochie

babyontheway said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but wanted to share that the miami boutique will be getting the MBB in frambroise color in suede



When?


----------



## Shainerocks

Does anyone has a picture of the MBB in frambroise color?


----------



## babyontheway

Let me see if I can get some more details on MBB suede Frambroise  I will be sure to keep you posted


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks! ^


----------



## BellaShoes

From what I have heard, the new Spring Line will be arriving in Boutiques in late November/December. (In time for the Holidays ladies, get your wish lists ready!)

BH will be getting the Beige MBB (not sure about the Frambroise)  but not until their 2nd S/S11 shipment (ETA Late December)


----------



## clothingguru

OMG OMG i have had a mini heart attack over the thought of the new collection being here soooo soon! !!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

babyontheway said:


> Let me see if I can get some more details on MBB suede Frambroise I will be sure to keep you posted


 
is frambroise the pink color??


----------



## compulsive

^ It looks more raspberry. I posted a picture of it in the Lady Peep a couple pages back


----------



## Alice1979

For those who are still looking for them, the Dallas boutique has received their shipment of the nude Clou Noeud 150 yesterday. They've only got 10 pairs in. Go go go!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Alice1979 said:


> For those who are still looking for them, the Dallas boutique has received their shipment of the nude Clou Noeud 150 yesterday. They've only got 10 pairs in. Go go go!!!


 
no 120s huh?


----------



## NANI1972

^ I wish!


----------



## **shoelover**

babyontheway said:


> Let me see if I can get some more details on MBB suede Frambroise  I will be sure to keep you posted



  time to start saving!

Wonder if the UK will be getting them...In the past i've asked about style's due to come out and the sa's don't have a clue.


----------



## ochie

My SA emailed me the Picture of MBB in frambroise color in suede..


----------



## yazziestarr

^^^MUST HAVE


----------



## PyAri

ochie said:


> My SA emailed me the Picture of MBB in frambroise color in suede..


OH MY GOD. Ochie, thank you for posting!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

oh ya, hehe thank you for posting *ochie*! sorry I got distracted by the dying at the sight of them :shame:


----------



## elfgirl

Wow! Hopefully all the ladies that were hoping for suede MBB for Fall will like these.  I think the color is TDF!

Thank you for posting, *ochie*!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *ochie*! it looks FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ochie said:


> My SA emailed me the Picture of MBB in frambroise color in suede..


 
 O M G......thank you *ochie! *


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for posting, ochie! i'm glad it's a strong pink vs. a softer one like i was thinking.


----------



## UpgradeU

OMG the Framboise Lady Peep is to die for! I also like the MBB, the black leather tempted me but it's nice to have variety...


----------



## NANI1972

Wow! The MBB in Framboise is GOR-GEOUS!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Framboise in the MBB or lady peeps???hmmm which do you prefer?? suggestions..I'm sure you cant go wrong with either


----------



## jeshika

the MBBs are actually surprisingly easy to walk in because it grips the foot really well... i'm guessing the lady peeps will be a little more difficult...


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi ladies!  Not sure if it has been posted but some boutiques will carry the MBB in royal blue suede.  The only picture they had was the framboise though, so my SA wasn't exactly sure what the blue will look like.


----------



## BellaShoes

Alice1979 said:


> For those who are still looking for them, the Dallas boutique has received their shipment of the nude Clou Noeud 150 yesterday. They've only got 10 pairs in. Go go go!!!



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!! I have already blow my budget!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!! I cannot believe *Ochie* got that pic!! WOOHOOOO! *Ochie*, any word on the Beige Nappa MBB? I am SOOOOO excited to see them!


----------



## elfgirl

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi ladies!  Not sure if it has been posted but some boutiques will carry the MBB in royal blue suede.  The only picture they had was the framboise though, so my SA wasn't exactly sure what the blue will look like.



Royal blue...?  

Oooooh, S/S may be bad for my checking account!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Wow, Ochie!! What a score !! Those MBB are to die for...


----------



## clothingguru

OMG  THANK YOU for the pic OCHIE!!!!! Im gonna faint! MUST HAVE THESE!


----------



## ochie

Your welcome ladies! when*babyontheway* posted about the MBB suede Frambroise I emailed my SA right away, and she confirmed that they are getting them, I was , I already have the black version but I can not say no to this color, I am already on the waiting list! .. *Bella* I will email her and see if she can send pictures of the Beige Nappa, *SpursGirlJen* MBB in royal blue suede , I want to see them too! ..


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Ochie so do I!!! She only sent me the one you posted though.   Now I'm thinking pink and blue??? LOL


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks Ochie for the pic of the framboise MBB. Can't wait to see the royal blue.

Omg studed pigalle with bow  Thanks Elise for the eye candy!


----------



## sassyphoenix

OMG...I've been away too long.  STUDDED PIGALLES are coming back!! Please let there be red nappa or even framboise.  Beige MBB!!  The new collection is shaping up to be a stunner!!

ETA: Thanks for the latest pics *Elise499*.  Loving that emerald Misfit-looking shoe.


----------



## roussel

Pls let there be a pic of the beige MBB...


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Please, please, please let there be a picture of the beige nappa MBB.... *roussel* and I are here.. and ready.


----------



## yazziestarr

Does anyone know which boutiques are getting the framboise MBB?  

I called Miami and Mario is not very optimistic of my chances...as he said oh no the whole country wheres a 37.5! but put me on the wait list for 37.5/38. I figured it would be though to get in my size but a girls gotta try! 


Ive been looking through the thread all Ive come up with is NM is getting beige and Miami def. had pink.


----------



## clothingguru

IM ALSO ready to see a pic of the beige nappa!!!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

LV will be getting beige and blue but not framboise...


----------



## alyssa08

thanks elise for the new pics in the other thread! some wild styles coming out. I looooove the peeptoe with the laser-cut leather.


----------



## mishybelle

O-to-the-M-G! Framboise suede and potentially royal blue suede MBBs! I think I might have to extend my ban so I can save to get these instead!!! Beige napa isn't my thing, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll do another shipment of the black napa. This all just made my day...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I hope some spike ones make their way into Canada! 

We need more styles to choose from here!


----------



## indi3r4

that framboise MBB is TDF!! 

i absolutely love these from S/S 2011.. I need it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you *Elise* for posting the photos!


----------



## authenticplease

Indie....I love that style too....wonder if it comes in a 100hh?


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks for the pics, Elise!


----------



## SassySarah

Wow I'm loving that studded Pigalle looking bow black shoe... another must have!


----------



## Emily HC

mishybelle said:


> O-to-the-M-G! Framboise suede and potentially royal blue suede MBBs! I think I might have to extend my ban so I can save to get these instead!!! Beige napa isn't my thing, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll do another shipment of the black napa. This all just made my day...



i know there's black suede coming though


----------



## carlinha

well HOT DAYAMMMM!!!!  i go away for a few weeks and come back to THIS??!?!!  

i don't know how my heart can handle it!!!

VERY MIX!!!  PIGALILI!
*FRAMBOISE!* 
*ROYAL BLUE* 
*MBB* 

Thank you *Ochie & Elise* for the photos!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thanx Elisa for the Eye Candy.. The Frambroise is HOT HOT HOT !


*Carlinah* .. Love your Avatar girl . You look Dreamy with your Samira strass
am i right !!!


Ladies Help me decide btw FO Lady Claude and Amber Volcano Strass, Any recommendation ?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thanx Elisa for the Eye Candy.. The Frambroise is HOT HOT HOT !


*Carlinah* .. Love your Avatar girl . You look Dreamy with your Samira strass
am i right !!!


Ladies Help me decide btw FO Lady Claude and Amber Volcano Strass, Any recommendation ?


----------



## CMP86

Carlinha Lets see some pictures!


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx Elisa for the Eye Candy.. The Frambroise is HOT HOT HOT !
> 
> 
> *Carlinah* .. Love your Avatar girl . You look Dreamy with your Samira strass
> am i right !!!
> 
> 
> Ladies Help me decide btw FO Lady Claude and Amber Volcano Strass, Any recommendation ?



yes it is, thank you very much!!! 

between FO LC or Amber Strass.... I would go for FO LC, it is more classic and wearable, while the Ambers will be dated with time....


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> yes it is, thank you very much!!!
> 
> between FO LC or Amber Strass.... I would go for FO LC, it is more classic and wearable, while the Ambers will be dated with time....



Thank you, i will take your advice and go for the FO LC.
Come on Carla, Tell us what are u still waiting for from the Fall Collection


----------



## roussel

I wonder if those camel low-heeled pigalles with the bow and studs is the same color as the MBB...


----------



## carlinha

^hey that's a good thought *rouss*!


----------



## clothingguru

> *Does anyone know which boutiques are getting the framboise MBB?*
> I called Miami and Mario is not very optimistic of my chances...as he said oh no the whole country wheres a 37.5! but put me on the wait list for 37.5/38. I figured it would be though to get in my size but a girls gotta try!
> .



*Yazzie:* i have some good news for you!!! 
Madison is also getting the Framboise MBB's! But i called today and they dont have the book yet so he said there isn't a wait list started. SO that is a GOOD thing for you!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I don't feel so Roussel. It should be something Creamy-Beige though ?
But it can happen, who knows !


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I don't feel so Roussel. It should be something Creamy-Beige though ?
But it can happen, who knows !


----------



## compulsive

I'm guessing it's going to be the same beige as the beige Yolanda spikes.


----------



## Elise499

roussel said:


> I wonder if those camel low-heeled pigalles with the bow and studs is the same color as the MBB...



If I remember well the beige MMB is a little lighter than the beige low-heeled Pigalle, but I think it is nearly the same color (but I'm not sure)


----------



## moshi_moshi

i forget who but didn't someone say NM is getting the beige MBB..... i love the framboise but i just really can't do suede.....


----------



## jooriargh

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but does the Mount St or Motcomb St boutique have a bigger selection of CLs? I am from Australia so am wondering but have no idea!!! Thanks


----------



## jeshika

jooriargh said:


> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but does the Mount St or Motcomb St boutique have a bigger selection of CLs? I am from Australia so am wondering but have no idea!!! Thanks



not sure which boutique has a bigger selection but I find that Mount St. is very good at responding to emails and the SAs there are very sweet. I use Belinda and she's a doll.


----------



## yazziestarr

clothingguru said:


> Yazzie: i have some good news for you!!!
> Madison is also getting the Framboise MBB's! But i called today and they dont have the book yet so he said there isn't a wait list started. SO that is a GOOD thing for you!



thanks for the good news *Clothing*!! i just gave them a call and they said to send an email to be put on the list . Hopefully ill be higher up on that one.


----------



## roussel

I was having fun with the MBBs using Photoshop and came up with this, perhaps royal blue?






how about some purple?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Omg roussel pls make us a pic of  the nude leather mbbs !!!! Please!!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^ PURPLE!! I think the royal blue would be a bit darker though.


----------



## roussel

Darker blue





Sorry A! I'm not an expert enough to come up wit the beige.  I only have the black nappa to work with.  I attached what I can come up with, terrible I know


----------



## **shoelover**

roussel - my mouth dropped open gasping ...the royal blue...purple are yummy! thanks you


----------



## Hanna_M

jooriargh said:


> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but does the Mount St or Motcomb St boutique have a bigger selection of CLs? I am from Australia so am wondering but have no idea!!! Thanks



They're quite similar but only a half hour walk or short taxi drive away so I'd recommend going to both... and via Harvey Nichols which has a CL boutique on the way as it's mid way between the two!


----------



## ochie

does anybody know or any idea how much is the MBB blue, framboise saude?


----------



## ilovetoshop

roussel said:


> I was having fun with the MBBs using Photoshop and came up with this, perhaps royal blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about some purple?



Love it! Can't wait to get the MBB in purple..patiently waiting.


----------



## jeshika

ilovetoshop said:


> Love it! Can't wait to get the MBB in purple..patiently waiting.



i don't think they are coming in purple, are they? i thought we only got confirmation in the royal blue and framboise...


----------



## ilovetoshop

jeshika said:


> i don't think they are coming in purple, are they? i thought we only got confirmation in the royal blue and framboise...


The MBB will be available in Prune! which is purple color according to my SA! On the waitlist for them ..don't have a pic of it yet but will ask my SA to see if he can email me a pic.


----------



## Jerrica

The prune color is divine irl. I heard the purple (violet) is still a possibility especially in the uk. Don't you feel like we have been waiting forever!


----------



## jeshika

ilovetoshop said:


> The MBB will be available in Prune! which is purple color according to my SA! On the waitlist for them ..don't have a pic of it yet but will ask my SA to see if he can email me a pic.



oooooh... nicee!!! that's really exciting. i love my MBBs in black, i can't wait the new colors!


----------



## ilovetoshop

MBB in Prune, off-white (beige I'm assuming), and black will be available at the Dallas boutique (214) 780-0833..sorry don't have a pic of it yet but if someone has a pic they would like to share would be great! They also got in clou noeud in nude if anyone is still looking for them.


----------



## BellaShoes

ochie said:


> does anybody know or any idea how much is the MBB blue, framboise saude?



Well, I know Nappa retails for $1195....


----------



## BellaShoes

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in Prune, off-white (beige I'm assuming), and black will be available at the Dallas boutique (214) 780-0833..sorry don't have a pic of it yet but if someone has a pic they would like to share would be great! They also got in clou noeud in nude if anyone is still looking for them.



The Beige Nappa MBB should be the same as the Beige Nappa Spiked Yolanda posted in the Style/Photo thread


----------



## SassySarah

*PURPLE *MBB!!!


----------



## jeshika

UH OH... we know oh *Sassy* loves her purple...


----------



## SassySarah

jeshika said:


> UH OH... we know oh *Sassy* loves her purple...



I might have to trade in the purple Greissimos for the purple MBB!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sassy*, you are a one woman trading machine tonight!!!


----------



## ochie

*Bella *- Thanks! 
*Jerrica*- which store is getting the Purple?


----------



## yazziestarr

wait wait wait. there is a prune which is a shade of purple and then possibley a violet purple  the MBBs are making me  I want them all. I ve been trying to  block all other colors than the Framboise out of my mind but purple is my fave.  what to do? what to do? 

are they bringing back the Madame Butterfly pumps too?  maybe one in one color and one in the other would solve the dilema

If they come out with red like from Marchesa my head will pop off...those were love at first site for sure


----------



## yazziestarr

moshi_moshi said:


> i forget who but didn't someone say NM is getting the beige MBB..... i love the framboise but i just really can't do suede.....



I read that NM was getting the beige nappa when i was looking through the thread the other day for who was getting the pink but don't remember who or when it was posted. HTH.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i've been away so long and look at all that i missed... i love the MBB in suede so much and it looks like ss 11 is going to be expensive hahah


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i've been away so long and look at all that i missed... i love the MBB in suede so much and it looks like ss 11 is going to be expensive hahah



seriously!  i know right?!?!  now... framboise or royal blue suede?!??!


----------



## compulsive

^framboise.. you already have the blue suede AIs


----------



## moshi_moshi

get the frambroise *c*!!!  i adore your blue suede AIs..... i wish i could get my hands on a pair of those now!


----------



## carlinha

^hehe thanks ladies!  i'm definitely considering them!


----------



## **shoelover**

C, can you please tell what style AI's short for?  thank you.


----------



## CMP86

^^Alta Iowas


----------



## carlinha

CMP86 said:


> ^^Alta Iowas


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey Ladies...

Confirmation from Horatio.... 

email excerpt....

_*the boutiques re-ordered the Madame Butterfly booty in black suede, framboise (pink) suede, electric blue suede, black leather, and beige leather*_


----------



## Alice1979

^Black suede?


----------



## NANI1972

Love the MMB, but don't think I could manage them in 150mm. Wish they came in a lower heel height also.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, black suede and another run of black nappa!!

*nani*, I am going to need practice but 'I think I can, I think I can'


----------



## NANI1972

Hehe, yes Bella, I *know* you can!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Yep, black suede and another run of black nappa!!
> 
> *nani*, I am going to need practice but 'I think I can, I think I can'



bella, you definitely can... have you ever tried them on?  they are SHOCKINGLY COMFY... and i feel really stable in them


----------



## BellaShoes

ush:

You know... the Bianca's scared me to death at first sight.... now they are cake.


----------



## BellaShoes

carlinha said:


> bella, you definitely can... have you ever tried them on?  they are SHOCKINGLY COMFY... and i feel really stable in them



*carlinha*!!! Check out my thread lady! I nabbed the last pair of Black Nappa MBP 150mm this week! 

The trick for me is I am 5'10 1/2 without heels...so strap on another 150mm and I am very, erm, vertical


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Love the MMB, but don't think I could manage them in 150mm. Wish they came in a lower heel height also.



*Nani*, they are VERY comfy and easy to walk in. the bootie actually grips the foot really well and i find them easier to walk in than my other 140 shoes.


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> *carlinha*!!! Check out my thread lady! I nabbed the last pair of Black Nappa MBP 150mm this week!
> 
> The trick for me is I am 5'10 1/2 without heels...so strap on another 150mm and I am very, erm, vertical



i did see that!  congrats it is gorgeous on you!!!  i don't know how you feel about walking in them yet... but for me, for some reason, the MBB is wayyyy more comfy and stable than the MBP 150... i think the extra straps really give me (the sense of) stability...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Confirmation from Horatio....
> 
> email excerpt....
> 
> _*the boutiques re-ordered the Madame Butterfly booty in black suede, framboise (pink) suede, electric blue suede, black leather, and beige leather*_




*Bella *you totally crack me up woman ! :lolots::lolots: I love it! DH exact words tonight "your tpf friends are trouble makers"  lol


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG  I want these!!


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Confirmation from Horatio....
> 
> email excerpt....
> 
> _*the boutiques re-ordered the Madame Butterfly booty in black suede, framboise (pink) suede, electric blue suede, black leather, and beige leather*_



OOOOoooOOOOHHH!  Thank you, *Bella*!

Any idea when they'll arrive?  Are they coming as part of Resort or Spring?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elf*, it sounds like all of the US boutiques are saying anytime between now and December  pending on what styles and when their individual buyers placed orders...


----------



## elfgirl

Sound like resort, then.  Thank you, *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love your tights btw....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies, do we know if the madame butterfly pump is coming out in the beige nappa?


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Love your tights btw....



Thank you!


----------



## SassySarah

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, do we know if the madame butterfly pump is coming out in the beige nappa?



Yes it is.  A few posts up it said NM would be getting them for sure.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SassySarah said:


> Yes it is. A few posts up it said NM would be getting them for sure.


 
*Dezy *is actually asking about the PUMP, not the bootie.


----------



## SassySarah

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Dezy *is actually asking about the PUMP, not the bootie.



Oops, sorry!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have not heard a peep about the MBP for S/S although I would imagine if he is doing a Beige Nappa MBB he may as well do the pump!

Stopped by Saks in SF today to see if they had a look book yet, nope! But my fabulous SA Rami and I spent a good chunk of time browsing tPF and all of our WOOOHOOOO new styles threads!!  He is such a good sport with my computer take overs... btw, he just loved all of our avatars!

Oh, and yes, I bought something....an oldie but goodie... I can finally say I have the *Black Patent Decollete*...


----------



## BattyBugs

Way to go, Bella!

I think I want the Pigalle 70. It looks so pretty & has a heel I know I can manage.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you ladies!


----------



## elfgirl

Just FYI -- I noticed something that has the potential to be Very Cool while I was on the CL Online Boutique site.  

On the page for the Garibaldi boot, there is a little link at the bottom right hand corner that says "Find this product in a store".  When you click it, it gives you the names and locations of all the US CL brick and mortar boutiques that have it.   The Garibaldi page seems to be the only one with the link at the moment, but it's also the newest item added to the store, so it might be something they're including going forward.  Maybe, if it works like it looks like it's supposed to, this will be an easier way to track down new stuff as it gets released.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^very cool, *elf*!


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> Just FYI -- I noticed something that has the potential to be Very Cool while I was on the CL Online Boutique site.
> 
> On the page for the Garibaldi boot, there is a little link at the bottom right hand corner that says "Find this product in a store".  When you click it, it gives you the names and locations of all the US CL brick and mortar boutiques that have it.   *The Garibaldi page seems to be the only one with the link at the moment*, but it's also the newest item added to the store, so it might be something they're including going forward.  Maybe, if it works like it looks like it's supposed to, this will be an easier way to track down new stuff as it gets released.



I think they all have the link now.  I looked at 5 or 6 styles and they all had that beautiful, promising, exciting, dangerous link.  Thanks for pointing it out sweetie; I would have likely missed it had you not!


----------



## elfgirl

cts900 said:


> I think they all have the link now.  I looked at 5 or 6 styles and they all had that beautiful, promising, exciting, dangerous link.  Thanks for pointing it out sweetie; I would have likely missed it had you not!



No worries, ladies!  I'm glad I noticed it!

(And I'm getting a little freaked out at Msr's mind reading abilities.  I've been quietly searching for a leather wedge heel boot for a couple of months now...and suddenly HE'S MADE ONE. )


----------



## BellaShoes

We told him on your behalf


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> We told him on your behalf



LOL!  Well thank you, ma'am!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*elf* i love that boot you posted..... alas i cannot fit my legs into any CL boots.... if i hadn't been so speechless meeting him in DC last year i should have suggested he make boots for us ladies with larger calves!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, CL is not very 'forgiving' in the calf measurement area.... for once, my chicken legs have paid off :lolots:


----------



## Star86doll

Hey! Do anyone know if MBP 120 runs to true?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Star86doll said:


> Hey! Do anyone know if MBP 120 runs to true?



Please use our sizing thread. 
Thanks!



elfgirl said:


> No worries, ladies!  I'm glad I noticed it!
> 
> (And I'm getting a little freaked out at Msr's mind reading abilities.  I've been quietly searching for a leather wedge heel boot for a couple of months now...and suddenly HE'S MADE ONE. )



They have these at Madison, too. I have fairly muscular calves and was able to close them. If I bought them, I'd still need to have them stretched, but it was encouraging! The SA said all the CL employees also have them stretched and it can be done up to 2".


----------



## Jönathan

Does anyone know if there are going to be more men's styles available in Spring 2011? 

Right now there are only about 10 men's styles on Christian Louboutin Website. 

I really enjoy my Louis Spikes, but I'm looking forward to some new styles, hopefully something more casual that I can wear more often. I like the Suede Rantus sneakers, but they aren't available in Black. I probably would not get that much wear out of the Coffee (brown) sneakers.


----------



## BellaShoes

We have our fingers and toes crossed for you *J*!

Pretty quiet around these parts today, no one here since *J *at 8 this morning?


----------



## yazziestarr

Are there any pics out there of the Pumice Maggies? Was wondering if i missed it somewhere. (that was the other color right?)


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> Are there any pics out there of the Pumice Maggies? Was wondering if i missed it somewhere. (that was the other color right?)



*yazzie*, Pumice is the other color... i don't think anyone has posted it yet. i am also interested to see what it's like...


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> We have our fingers and toes crossed for you *J*!
> 
> Pretty quiet around these parts today, no one here since *J *at 8 this morning?



it's the quiet before the storm *bella*... people are a'plotting  and a'saving!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> We have our fingers and toes crossed for you *J*!
> 
> Pretty quiet around these parts today, no one here since *J *at 8 this morning?



Thanks *Bella!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

*J* - do you find the louis sneakers comfy ? I really want to get DBF a pair of CL shoes , im hoping he'd release few more styles for men


----------



## Jönathan

*imma*, They are great! They fit true to size and they are pretty comfy.


----------



## immashoesaddict

thanks* J* !


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> *yazzie*, Pumice is the other color... i don't think anyone has posted it yet. i am also interested to see what it's like...



Thanks* jeshika*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies and Jonathan 

Has anyone received a recent stock list from Miami... sadly, I do not think I am going to keep the MBP.. I need more 'security' in the 150mm (booty, strap, something!) and am thinking of exchanging them..any ideas?


----------



## Jönathan

Are you still looking for something 140mm or higher?


----------



## BellaShoes

140mm or higher please


----------



## Jönathan

The _Bikkis _are 140mm They are a platform Mary Jane style with two straps and this really cool houndstooth style print going on.


----------



## BellaShoes

^LOVE the Bikki but Hubby loathes houndstooth...childhood memories.

Any others?


----------



## compulsive

*Bella*, I've heard the new Maggies should be making an appearance soon


----------



## Jönathan

If money is no object then go for the Ambertina 150mm


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot do Maggies, it's a Rolando thing.


----------



## BellaShoes

Jönathan;16932868 said:
			
		

> If money is no object then go for the Ambertina 150mm



erm... money? it's an object


----------



## Jönathan

OK, I'm running out of ideas here but, how about Tortoise Lady Peep 150mm?


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> ^LOVE the Bikki *but Hubby loathes houndstooth*...childhood memories.
> 
> Any others?



That makes me sad . I love houndstooth and those would look _unbelievable_ on you, B.  I do love that he has strong opinions about your shoes.  Good man.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Why don't you wait for some other options to arrive dear Bella? Maggie 160 would look stunning on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

:kiss:






			
				Jönathan;16932967 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm running out of ideas here but, how about Tortoise Lady Peep 150mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Why don't you wait for some other options to arrive dear Bella? Maggie 160 would look stunning on you.



or....what for my dear *Naked* to convince me I can do a 150mm! Gawd, the are so unbelievable in real life!


----------



## Alice1979

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies and Jonathan
> 
> Has anyone received a recent stock list from Miami... sadly, I do not think I am going to keep the MBP.. I need more 'security' in the 150mm (booty, strap, something!) and am thinking of exchanging them..any ideas?



Does it have to be Miami? I think the boutique credit is transferable among all US boutiques and I think you should wait and get the ones you wanted in the first place... You know what I'm talking about, don't you?


----------



## rdgldy

I think Larissas would be perfect-more ankle support


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> That makes me sad . I love houndstooth and those would look _unbelievable_ on you, B.  I do love that he has strong opinions about your shoes.  Good man.



Ah yes, *cts*, hubby call's it as it is... I just sold a pair of incredible Ann Demeulemeester moto boots because I looked like I was 'going into combat'...:lolots:

I love that man!


----------



## compulsive

I'm liking *rdg*'s idea


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> I think Larissas would be perfect-more ankle support



Those are your avatar shoes right?!


----------



## rdgldy

uh, yes!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*: 

An involved DH is the best.  My DH is ridiculously opinionated and I love it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Alice1979 said:


> Does it have to be Miami? I think the boutique credit is transferable among all US boutiques and I think you should wait and get the ones you wanted in the first place... You know what I'm talking about, don't you?



Is this right, credits are good at other CL boutiques? If thats the case, perhaps I will drop by BH while I am in LA next week and see what they have in store?

And yes, there are always those


----------



## compulsive

^ That is correct  Can't be transferable to overseas boutiques though.


----------



## BellaShoes

Well, well, well... if anything, we woke the thread up tonight!

I will give Nathalie a call... after I wear them around the house tomorrow :ninja:


----------



## Jönathan

rdgldy said:


> I think Larissas would be perfect-more ankle support



I agree with rdgldy. They do have the ankle straps. I've seen a killer pair in red suede!


----------



## BellaShoes

compulsive said:


> ^ That is correct



Off to change my travel plans for next week now.....


----------



## BellaShoes

compulsive said:


> ^ That is correct  Can't be transferable to overseas boutiques though.



No problem there, the only significant water between San Francisco and Beverly Hills is the SF Bay


----------



## cts900

:lolots:


----------



## compulsive

I think you would look amazing in the Larissa's though. They're pretty comfy, IMO. I'm just waiting for them to go on sale


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Ah yes, *cts*, hubby call's it as it is... I just sold a pair of incredible Ann Demeulemeester moto boots because I looked like I was 'going into combat'...:lolots:
> 
> I love that man!



Those were some #@#$ awesome boots, too.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella - I know you called it on the MBB but Miami is getting the reorder in the black nappa


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the look of the Larissa, too. My only problem is the heel height.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I cant wait to see the other colour of new Maggie!!! wonder if it'll take my breath away like the Lilac


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies and Jonathan
> 
> Has anyone received a recent stock list from Miami... sadly, I do not think I am going to keep the MBP.. I need more 'security' in the 150mm (booty, strap, something!) and am thinking of exchanging them..any ideas?


 

*bella, *I know what you mean, I can only do the MBBs b/c they are so secure on my feet....I just cant do escalators . The MBP looked so hot on you, but I think you'll be very happy when you finally get your MBBs.


----------



## pixiesparkle

:S I just noticed that Miami boutique will only be getting the Maggie in 160. I put my name down for waitlist but I didnt think to ask the height, silly me ..Just in case I cant walk in them, does anyone know which other stores will be getting both colours of new Maggie in 140?


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella, *I know what you mean, I can only do the MBBs b/c they are so secure on my feet....I just cant do escalators . The MBP looked so hot on you, but I think you'll be very happy when you finally get your MBBs.



Thank you *Dezy* and all of the lovely ladies that chimed in and *J,*
I am going to LA next week on business and I think I am going to just return them there and hang onto the credit for the MBB's... I just don't know if I want Beige or Black Nappa?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

i havent even seen them yet, but i dreamt of the beige MBBs last night. you can tell where my mind is.


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you?!  Where they gorgeous?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lol yes I swear! And I remembering thinking, how did I get these already? They aren't out yet. soooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

^ You know you've become obsessed when this happens!


----------



## elfgirl

I got my replacement Guerriere from Saks in the mail....and they have a huge spot on the back of one heel where the suede has been completely rubbed away.  

Guess I'll be schlepping them back to the store tomorrow.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh No! Sorry *elf*...


----------



## erinmiyu

ugh, that stinks, *elf*.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> ^ You know you've become obsessed when this happens!


 
it's happened soooo many times lol. 

*elf, *that stinks i'm so sorry.


----------



## Theren

Elf.. Booo that sucks  Im sorry hon.


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, guys.  

On the bright side, I got something else in the mail today that was perfect... 

:ninja:


----------



## NANI1972

Sorry your boots were a bust elf, wadyaget that was perfect?


----------



## Baggaholic

elfgirl said:


> I got my replacement Guerriere from Saks in the mail....and they have a huge spot on the back of one heel where the suede has been completely rubbed away.
> 
> Guess I'll be schlepping them back to the store tomorrow.



Oh no! Sorry Elf. Ship them back. Love your Avy BTW


----------



## Baggaholic

elfgirl said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> On the bright side, I got something else in the mail today that was perfect...
> 
> :ninja:



Oh...  Can I see?


----------



## BellaShoes

I wanna see *elf*!!! Whatdyaget!?


----------



## compulsive

*elf*, did you get your VPs in the mail? 

For those of you who don't know.. the new black Maggies arrived this afternoon at Miami


----------



## pixiesparkle

compulsive said:


> *elf*, did you get your VPs in the mail?
> 
> For those of you who don't know.. the new black Maggies arrived this afternoon at Miami


YESS i heard!!! I know they're gona go so quickly but I dont know what to do..I dont want to miss them again like last time but a part of me wants to wait and see the 'other' colour  . WHat should I do????


----------



## karwood

compulsive said:


> For those of you who don't know.. the new black Maggies arrived this afternoon at Miami



Las Vegas also received the black Maggie 160 today and they will be receiving the pumice Maggie 160 next week.


----------



## jeshika

which stores are receiving the maggies 140? (sorry if it has been asked before)


----------



## compulsive

^ I think the new Maggies are only available in 160 this time around. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## pixiesparkle

compulsive said:


> ^ I think the new Maggies are only available in 160 this time around. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


that's kinda what I heard too  Nathalie wasn't at the boutique today I think so couldn't ask..

mmm has anyone received a pic of the pumice Maggie or seen it at all?? Miami boutique SA said they dont know when the pumice will arrive


----------



## jeshika

thanks *pixie* and *compulsive*! o i guess it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> thanks *pixie* and *compulsive*! o i guess it wasn't meant to be...



TBH Im not even sure if I can walk properly in 160 but I just love them so much that Im willing to look pass that..They sure aren't made for running 
It will be hard but not impossible right?


----------



## BellaShoes

So wait... is the 160mm Maggie part of Fall or SPRING?!?!?!?


----------



## BellaShoes

*THANK YOU CL MODS*!!!! We have our new CL Spring Style thread sticky!!! Now we just need the styles to start filling it up

C'mon Beige Nappa MBB's... come to Momma....


----------



## pixiesparkle

BellaShoes said:


> So wait... is the 160mm Maggie part of Fall or SPRING?!?!?!?


I first saw pic of the new Maggie in the Fall 2010 thread, so maybe Fall?


----------



## BellaShoes

^ awww, a girl can dream


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> So wait... is the 160mm Maggie part of Fall or SPRING?!?!?!?



It is part of the Fall collection


----------



## BellaShoes

:cry:


----------



## CMP86

Why the sad face bella?


----------



## BellaShoes

I am anxious to hear news of the MBB Beige Nappa.... I was hoping the Maggie meant we were close to pictures.


----------



## CMP86

That makes sense. Hopefully we will get pictures soon.


----------



## pixiesparkle

is the MBB Beige Nappa from Spring collection? Even pics of pumice Maggie arent available yet so maybe after them will come the MBB


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, Beige MBB is S/S11


----------



## rdgldy

I will seriously be needing the denim spike pigalle 100s.  Do we know who will be getting them?


----------



## Alice1979

^Nordstrom.


----------



## rdgldy

*elf,* sorry to hear about the boots! I want to know what you did get though!!
*alice*, thanks for the intel.  I think I need to place a call for a pre-order.


----------



## Alice1979

You're welcome. I'd be in big trouble if they do come in 120


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry for the omission *rdgldy*, all the pics I posted (from compulsive) were from the Nordstrom Resort 2011 collection...


----------



## rdgldy

that's OK, I am just happy they come in 100.  I cannot for the life of me wear pigalle 120s.


----------



## elfgirl

Baggaholic said:


> Oh no! Sorry Elf. Ship them back. Love your Avy BTW



Thank you! All kudos go to my DH for his photographer's eye. 



Baggaholic said:


> Oh...  Can I see?





BellaShoes said:


> I wanna see *elf*!!! Whatdyaget!?





compulsive said:


> *elf*, did you get your VPs in the mail?



I posted them in the Latest Purchases thread.    Not as exciting as some styles, but they're very classic and will go perfectly with a pencil skirt!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Alice1979 said:


> You're welcome. I'd be in big trouble if they do come in 120



They will.  SCP!!


----------



## lolitablue

Any intel on the Delia?  Is that for Spring?  Also, aren't the gingham Greissimos lovely?


----------



## BellaShoes

So here is the latest from Miami... Pics to follow as they haven't quite compiled all them as of this morning... But WOW!!!

Altadama blk and nude patent
Maggie 160 black
Simple pump 100 nude
Lady peep sling blk/white/red patent
Lady Peep sling blk mini glitter/red glitter toe (HOT!!)
Bianca black kid
VERY RICHE moonlight strass

Watch for pics in the photo thread...


----------



## BellaShoes

I really want to see the mini glitter lady peep!!!


----------



## UpgradeU

I must say I'm really loving the Lady Peep and ANY news of a new colour/fabric is fantastic!

Thanx Bella


----------



## roussel

Loving the lady peep sling.  I wanna see that glitter version too


----------



## jenayb

Wait - perhaps I'm just dense but... Miami got the Maggies in? 

I've been on the waiting list since early August and I didn't get a call.


----------



## clothingguru

Jenaya: don't stress I have also been on the waitlist since then and have not gotten a call or a response to my email. 

So i strtted to panic a little which i think was unnecessary and I called st. Honore and guess what?!!!! I'm getting a pair shipped to me right now!!

Sorry i had to share my excitement! But my Point is.... Don't worry they will call u. When I called they were SO busy they said they hadn't even looked yet!


----------



## clothingguru

P.S. LADIES I was told by Rheana that the maggies 160 run very big! I'm going a full size down. She recommended that.


----------



## mal

rdgldy said:


> I will seriously be needing the denim spike pigalle 100s.  Do we know who will be getting them?






Alice1979 said:


> You're welcome. I'd be in big trouble if they do come in 120





sassyphoenix said:


> They will.  SCP!!



addicted to Pigalles???


----------



## rdgldy

fraid so....................


----------



## babyontheway

Me too:couch:



BellaShoes said:


> I really want to see the mini glitter lady peep!!!


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> addicted to Pigalles???



You know me too well.


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel said:


> Loving the lady peep sling. I wanna see that glitter version too


 
Lucky you, I just posted them in the New Styles thread!!!


----------



## Ayala

Thank you bella!


----------



## mal

BellaShoes said:


> Lucky you, I just posted them in the New Styles thread!!!


wow...



Alice1979 said:


> You know me too well.


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you bella for those new amazing pictures !!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

You are most welcome... I might have more to post tomorrow!!!


----------



## jenayb

CG - whew, thank you! That is wild about the sizing. Hmm!

Bella, thank you for posting all those pics!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> Jenaya: don't stress I have also been on the waitlist since then and have not gotten a call or a response to my email.
> 
> So i strtted to panic a little which i think was unnecessary and I called st. Honore and guess what?!!!! I'm getting a pair shipped to me right now!!
> 
> Sorry i had to share my excitement! But my Point is.... Don't worry they will call u. When I called they were SO busy they said they hadn't even looked yet!



congratssss *clothingguru*! please let us know how they fit when they arrive..Angie at Miami boutique told me they run 1/2 size small

lol and can someone pls tell me how much is the Maggie? I put my name down and didnt even think to ask how much


----------



## clothingguru

*jenaya & pixies*: You know what maybe dont take my sizing advice JUST YET. Until i get them on saturday or monday and ill come here first thing and let everyone know. Because sometimes info from SA's on sizing can be off. I really hope its not tho because i got the 38's (1 full size down) eek. Now im wondering too! 

*Rheana did tell me that she normally takes a size 38 and in these she could easily do a 37 but will probably get the 37.5 she said. *


----------



## sassyphoenix

So glad that I'm on a mini-ban from peep toes and 150s because those glitter LP slingbacks are a stunner!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> *jenaya & pixies*: You know what maybe dont take my sizing advice JUST YET. Until i get them on saturday or monday and ill come here first thing and let everyone know. Because sometimes info from SA's on sizing can be off. I really hope its not tho because i got the 38's (1 full size down) eek. Now im wondering too!
> 
> *Rheana did tell me that she normally takes a size 38 and in these she could easily do a 37 but will probably get the 37.5 she said. *



yup thanks *clothingguru*! I've got a bit of time i suppose..im trying to wait a bit longer to see what the pumice is like..atm im down for size 37.5 which is my TTS just to be safe lol..


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Wait - perhaps I'm just dense but... Miami got the Maggies in?
> 
> I've been on the waiting list since early August and I didn't get a call.




Hi *Jenay*, 

Call Miami first thing in the morning they have a size 39 in stock and as of 1pm this afternoon Las Vegas had the size 38.5 . But be really careful they run really big like I would go with your Bianca size! HTH


----------



## yazziestarr

I'll be waiting for your sizing post too  *CG* and I cant wait to see live ones. Im so excited yours are on the way!

*Pixie* I think they are 895...I acutally didn't ask either just told my guy I wanted them.

hmm I wear 37.5/38 since I have a wider foot maybe the 38 will be ok.


----------



## pixiesparkle

yazziestarr said:


> I'll be waiting for your sizing post too  *CG* and I cant wait to see live ones. Im so excited yours are on the way!
> 
> *Pixie* I think they are 895...I acutally didn't ask either just told my guy I wanted them.
> 
> hmm I wear 37.5/38 since I have a wider foot maybe the 38 will be ok.



thanks* yazzie*!! lol we have same shoe size, except my foot is narrow so thats why i decided to go w 37.5, if the 38 is big then the padding will be neverending


----------



## BellaShoes

sassyphoenix said:


> So glad that I'm on a mini-ban from peep toes and 150s because those glitter LP slingbacks are a stunner!!


 
I would love a full Lady Peep in black mini glitter and red peep versus the sling back 

Or wait... could you imagine a nude mini glitter Lady Peep with a mini glitter red peep


----------



## clothingguru

*pixies:* Yes i totally understand! If i already had a black pair of Cl's then i would be waiting to see the pumice color too but i DONT have any black Cl's!!!! So i really need the black maggies! lol. I hope you get the pair you want 
P.s. the maggies from St.honore were a bit cheaper i think they were: $815.00 U.S. = $575 euros i think?

*yazzie:* Thank you cheeka!!! I cant wait to get them and try them on and then ill post sizing info right away!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Where are my Beige MBB's!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> I would love a full Lady Peep in black mini glitter and red peep versus the sling back
> 
> Or wait... could you imagine a nude mini glitter Lady Peep with a mini glitter red peep



*Bella* I heard that they ordered the nude multi glitter lady peeps not in the slingback version at Miami one of my friends is on the wait list


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???? Gotta go...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok didn't really want to reveal these as they are not my size but seeing as you ladies are dying to see them on modeled here are some sneak peaks of the black maggies. They fit large . I am a true us size 9 (39) Bianca 38.5 and my patent lady peeps and clou noeuds are size 39.5 these I am a size 38.5 in HTH.  I have to tell you that I LOVE them with all my heart these are my new UHG  sorry for the bad pics I had to use a mirror as DH was not home to take them for me and I had to ship these back out today .


----------



## jeshika

*adctd*, those are SO HOT ON YOU!  why o why didn't they come in 140?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh. My  Thank you


----------



## clothingguru

OH -EMMMMM- GEEEEE!!!! *ADCTD*!!! They ARE HOT on you! thank you so much for the modeling pics they are so GORGEOUS! 

Im SOOO glad you told us they fit big. Because mine are on their way to me in a full size down...same as my bianca size. And i was a bit nervous at first but feel MUCH better now!  Thanks luv!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are just so darn beautiful... lucky ladies...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you ladies  

*Jeshika * I hope they make 140 for you hon they probably will !  these are quite a challenge to stand in let alone walk in lol  I am going to need lots and lots of practice! lol 

*Bella * you should try them out! you were able to walk in the 150s whats another 10mm  these are probably not very practical though but then again what shoe is "practical" that cost over $400  :lolots:


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Where are my Beige MBB's!



my SA has told me that the *Spring 2011 MBBs* are expected to arrive the boutiques sometime between *late Jan - late March 2011*


----------



## NANI1972

Jeshika- I'm hoping for 140 in the Maggies too. 

addtctd- Thanks for posting picks, they are fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Theren

Wow those are sexy! Maybe people will be getting rid of their old maggies to get the black ones and I can get one of my UHG!! (by the way if any of you ladies here decide to do that let me know hehe ).


----------



## sassyphoenix

carlinha said:


> my SA has told me that the *Spring 2011 MBBs* are expected to arrive the boutiques sometime between *late Jan - late March 2011*



That's I heard too.  It's soooo far away!!

I keep daydreaming of Framboise Studded Pigalles...hoping I can dream them into existence:shame:.

*adctd* - So freakin' hot!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Whaaaaaat!? A just cried a little....


----------



## Theren

Bella maybe you can email the seller and see if they will change it to ship to usa. Or if worse comes to worse maybe a PF'r angel who is over there can bid on them for you and you can pay with your paypal/cc#.


----------



## RedBottomLover

does anybody know how the LP mini glitter sling backs run? my friend is purchasing them for me for christmas but before i call and get on the waitlist i need to know how they're fitting on other people.


----------



## BellaShoes

Adctd... You are a bad influence!!!!

Thanks theren, the seller will ship to the US but sent me this 'I will ship to the US but how much are you willing to pay for the shoes because they are sold out everywhere and  I am getting alot of very high offers?' 

Wow, I guess the seller doesn't know the Boutiques are getting more MBBs in black soon!


----------



## Theren

BellaShoes said:


> Adctd... You are a bad influence!!!!
> 
> Thanks theren, the seller will ship to the US but sent me this 'I will ship to the US but how much are you willing to pay for the shoes because they are sold out everywhere and I am getting alot of very high offers?'
> 
> Wow, I guess the seller doesn't know the Boutiques are getting more MBBs in black soon!


 
Thats kind of a rude seller if you ask me.. hoenstly I dont know id want to deal with someone like that.


----------



## **shoelover**

Sassy---that sounds amazing Framboise Studded Pigalles...i'm having ideas that i shouldn't have! 

I'm kinda glad that the MBB are coming when they are...it's give me a chance to save up ..and this time i'm making sure i buy my true size!  

adctd- they look so sexy and stunning...it's tempting me to cave in....but i m being loyal to the MBB for now..unless the frambroise studded piggies come..


----------



## pollinilove

they6 did not fit    im sorry  great looking shoes  i put cotton balls in the toes to make my shoes fit when they run big





adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok didn't really want to reveal these as they are not my size but seeing as you ladies are dying to see them on modeled here are some sneak peaks of the black maggies. They fit large . I am a true us size 9 (39) Bianca 38.5 and my patent lady peeps and clou noeuds are size 39.5 these I am a size 38.5 in HTH. I have to tell you that I LOVE them with all my heart these are my new UHG  sorry for the bad pics I had to use a mirror as DH was not home to take them for me and I had to ship these back out today .


----------



## Jerrica

Me too. Love my 160s but they are not practical for walking all day. I want to be able to wear the maggies a lot


----------



## sassyphoenix

**shoelover** said:


> *Sassy---that sounds amazing Framboise Studded Pigalles...i'm having ideas that i shouldn't have! *
> 
> I'm kinda glad that the MBB are coming when they are...it's give me a chance to save up ..and this time i'm making sure i buy my true size!
> 
> adctd- they look so sexy and stunning...it's tempting me to cave in....but i m being loyal to the MBB for now..unless the frambroise studded piggies come..



Ahhh...I know what you mean.  I saw someone (don't recall who) SO a studded pair, so if it doesn't come to the boutiques but the swatch is available...you know what I'll be doing!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *adct*, i'm sure *NANI *and I will be over the moon if they came in the 140... i can barely walk in anything over 120 (with the sole exception of the MBBs)... 160 would be pure madness!


----------



## elfgirl

sassyphoenix said:


> Ahhh...I know what you mean.  I saw someone (don't recall who) SO a studded pair, so if it doesn't come to the boutiques but the swatch is available...you know what I'll be doing!!



I can't believe I never thought of this!  *contemplates SO'ing red studded Pigalles whilst in NYC*


----------



## sassyphoenix

elfgirl said:


> I can't believe I never thought of this!  *contemplates SO'ing red studded Pigalles whilst in NYC*



Do it, do it!! Let me know what they say!!  I wanted the Red as well but when I saw Framboise and Studded Pigalles 120 for SS 2011, my mind started racing.  That shade of pink is my second favourite colour next to purple.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> my SA has told me that the *Spring 2011 MBBs* are expected to arrive the boutiques sometime between *late Jan - late March 2011*


 

OMG noooooo! hubby will be thrilled with this news, but not me lol.


----------



## **shoelover**

sassyphoenix said:


> Ahhh...I know what you mean.  I saw someone (don't recall who) SO a studded pair, so if it doesn't come to the boutiques but the swatch is available...you know what I'll be doing!!



hehehehe.. maybe one should investigate further into this now ...


----------



## compulsive

sassyphoenix said:


> Ahhh...I know what you mean. I saw someone (don't recall who) SO a studded pair, so if it doesn't come to the boutiques but the swatch is available...you know what I'll be doing!!


 
It was *ashakes* who SO'd a white studded VP 



elfgirl said:


> I can't believe I never thought of this! *contemplates SO'ing red studded Pigalles whilst in NYC*


 
Studs can be done.. just sayin'.


----------



## clothingguru

I am a little nervous since i was on the wait-list for the Maggies at both Las Vegas and Miami and they both didn't call me. And that the size 39 and 38.5 are available to buy at Miami and LV boutique?  (my sizes. lol)

The only reason i say this is because i am also on the wait-list at miami for the FRAMBOISE MBB's and at LV for the Beige nappa MBB's! Im so nervous they wont call me when they come too!  

I think im over reacting...its just i CANT miss out on MBB's this time 
Im going to have to call them ... (they are going to think im crazy.)


----------



## roussel

thanks Bella for the pics.  Not too sure how I like the black glitter LP.  Wow we have to wait that long for the MBBs?


----------



## compulsive

Available @ BG  -- shiny goodness!

Marale bootie $3725
Marlene pump $2995


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> I am a little nervous since i was on the wait-list for the Maggies at both Las Vegas and Miami and they both didn't call me. And that the size 39 and 38.5 are available to buy at Miami and LV boutique?  (my sizes. lol)
> 
> The only reason i say this is because i am also on the wait-list at miami for the FRAMBOISE MBB's and at LV for the Beige nappa MBB's! Im so nervous they wont call me when they come too!
> 
> I think im over reacting...its just i CANT miss out on MBB's this time
> Im going to have to call them ... (they are going to think im crazy.)



If you put a cc agreement on file with them, I'm sure you will be the first one to call..I haven't had any problems with Miami so far, hope not jinxing myself~


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> If you put a cc agreement on file with them, I'm sure you will be the first one to call..I haven't had any problems with Miami so far, hope not jinxing myself~



OOOH i forgot about that! Thank you sweets! Im on it!


----------



## yazziestarr

*adctd *those are HOT!

sorry guys but what is what is a _cc agreement_? is this if you've already pruchased from the boutiques or is it something else you can file with them? sorry I dont know but if it'll help with the MBBs I'll do it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Not sure if this has been posted yet,
but my SA in Canada sent me these!


----------



## kett

Oooooohhhh preeeettttyyy!!!

I am glad, well not glad, but it is nice to know that I am not the only one that Vegas doesn't call when shoes come in. I was first on the list for Peep Spikes and never got a call.


----------



## **shoelover**

Can someone please tell me are the MBB coming out in prune?

I did try to ring the paris boutiques to be told i should order from london since that's where i am from ..i told the sa that london boutiques won't be getting my size. The SA said email him when i did .. i didn't get a response....I've already sent 4 emails but nothing.


----------



## ElisaBr13

I'm sure the reason no one got called from Miami boutique is because Nathalie is not there until next week. I was there this morning and unfortunately the other SA's aren't on top of things like Nathalie. Dont get me wrong, they are sweethearts, but they fail to seek out to customers. IMO

I too, was on the wait list and didnt get called. SO i rushed over there and they didnt have my size


----------



## ElisaBr13

Good to know, i will do that as well! Thanks for the info! 



ilovetoshop said:


> If you put a cc agreement on file with them, I'm sure you will be the first one to call..I haven't had any problems with Miami so far, hope not jinxing myself~


----------



## heatherB

Has anyone seen the Escandria IRL. I have recently become obsessed with them. Are they still available anywhere? Does anyone know what the sizing would be like? TIA!


----------



## clothingguru

yazziestarr said:


> *adctd *those are HOT!
> 
> sorry guys but what is what is a _cc agreement_? is this if you've already pruchased from the boutiques or is it something else you can file with them? sorry I dont know but if it'll help with the MBBs I'll do it.



Its a Credit Card agreement that they send you. Its a document that has the boutiques address and info on it and you have to fill out what shoe you want and what size and your Credit card info and then sign it and email it back to them and it secures your spot so that when they get a shipment in off the wait list order then they charge your CC right away.

*Elisa:* Thats good to know that im not the only one  But sad to know that the people that were on the wait list got neglected and now some might not get their size


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

heatherB said:


> Has anyone seen the Escandria IRL. I have recently become obsessed with them. Are they still available anywhere? Does anyone know what the sizing would be like? TIA!


 
They're not in yet. They are the same last a feticha. I've heard mixed messages on when/if boutiques will get them


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you *Naked* for this info! 

Do you know if black and cranberry will be the only colors available? TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> ^Thank you *Naked* for this info!
> 
> Do you know if black and cranberry will be the only colors available? TIA


 
 just those


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks *Clothing!* I think I should make some calls tomorrow...


----------



## SpursGirlJen

BellaShoes said:


> Adctd... You are a bad influence!!!!
> 
> Thanks theren, the seller will ship to the US but sent me this 'I will ship to the US but how much are you willing to pay for the shoes because they are sold out everywhere and I am getting alot of very high offers?'
> 
> Wow, I guess the seller doesn't know the Boutiques are getting more MBBs in black soon!


  Bella - I hope you get them, but I would wait.  I wouldn't want to deal with a seller like that.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Ladies and J,
Not sure if somebody already posted but Maggies, Biancas (Camel and Magenta) along with some other new styles are on pre-order at Neimans online.    However not MBB yet
Maggies
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
All Louboutin
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=39056&N=0&va=t


----------



## jeshika

SpursGirlJen said:


> Ladies and J,
> Not sure if somebody already posted but Maggies, Biancas (Camel and Magenta) along with some other new styles are on pre-order at Neimans online.    However not MBB yet
> Maggies
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> All Louboutin
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=39056&N=0&va=t



Are these maggies 140? it says "5 1/2" covered heel with 1 1/2" concealed platform."


----------



## Alice1979

^I was thinking about the same thing.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

That's what I was wondering.  If it is 51/2 then it should be 140mm


----------



## NANI1972

I was wondering the same thing jeshika. My maggies 140 are just under 5 1/2", 160mm is around 6" or over.It might be worth a call to an SA to verify. Although they probably don't have any in the store. They are giving the same measurements for Biancas.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I just talked to customer service and they said 140mm...


----------



## NANI1972

Whaaaaat?!!!

Anyone know, do they charge your card when it comes in?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Yes, but I think they hold if for a few days first.  Can someone confirm for NANI...


----------



## jeshika

just when i convinced myself that i didn't need it!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

SpursGirlJen said:


> Ladies and J,
> Not sure if somebody already posted but Maggies, Biancas (Camel and Magenta) along with some other new styles are on pre-order at Neimans online.  However not MBB yet
> Maggies
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> All Louboutin
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=39056&N=0&va=t


thank you for posting! i'm loving some of the new styles. the tie-dye bianca is really cool!

i have never seen a more "erin" shoe, but 1200 for a fishnet platform isn't quite what i have in mind for my budget right now!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## NANI1972

OMG, I just saw the Magenta color on the Biancas, oy, I'm in trouble!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> Whaaaaat?!!!
> 
> Anyone know, do they charge your card when it comes in?


 
Yes they charge when it comes in.


----------



## elfgirl

Oh, I like these!


----------



## BellaShoes

SpursGirlJen said:


> Ladies and J,
> Not sure if somebody already posted but Maggies, Biancas (Camel and Magenta) along with some other new styles are on pre-order at Neimans online.    However not MBB yet
> Maggies
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> All Louboutin
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=39056&N=0&va=t



OMG! Is that Frambroise?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> OMG! Is that Frambroise?!


 
Looks like it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> Oh, I like these!


 
Those looks like you *elf *


----------



## BellaShoes

NM is overflowing with styles! The Mini Glitter Peep....a multi colored Lady Peep Sling... gheez!!!


----------



## NANI1972

I wonder if the Maggie 140 are the same sizing as past Maggies?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Are Maggie's TTS?


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Looks like it!


----------



## babyontheway

I was so tempted to order the magenta biancas, but pre ordered the black ones instead


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Those looks like you elf



I really like them...


----------



## NANI1972

SpursGirlJen said:


> Are Maggie's TTS?


 
My past Maggies I got in my U.S. size and the fit was right on. HTH. I don't know about the new Maggie.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

^^ Thanks Nani!


----------



## BellaShoes

I want the Frambroise!


----------



## bornfree

OMG i luvvv the glitter sling, Magenta Bianca and the Maggies! I rem someone posted the 160 Maggies runs big.... really wonder how the 140 runs though


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I hope they are 140s because I ordered the Maggies... this is going to be bad


----------



## BellaShoes

So.... what style are the maggie 140mm based on? Rolando?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> So.... what style are the maggie 140mm based on? Rolando?


 
I would say they're kind of this declic/rolando hybrid thing? They're not a pointy toe like a rolando, but I feel my toes look a bit sausagy in them, like a declic or rolando would. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## BellaShoes

Why can't someone, anyone... leak a pic of the Beige Nappa Madame Butterfly... one little tiny picture...


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I would say they're kind of this declic/rolando hybrid thing? They're not a pointy toe like a rolando, but I feel my toes look a bit sausagy in them, like a declic or rolando would.
> 
> Does that make sense?



All that means to me is... won't work for my toes :cry:

Thank you though


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> All that means to me is... won't work for my toes :cry:
> 
> Thank you though


 
I made the calypso work ... 

just sayin......


----------



## BellaShoes

ahhhhh, calypso


----------



## NANI1972

Bella Rolandos do not work for me at all, the Maggie did!


----------



## BellaShoes

Really?

I am going to LA on Tuesday, after the work stuff is taken care of... I am heading to BH


----------



## Theren

Bella take lots of pics for me.. Im banned until November, so I need someone to keep me going until then!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## Theren

Did Cl ever make a pigallie in lime green or neon green?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Theren said:


> Did Cl ever make a pigallie in lime green or neon green?


 
I thnk there was a green palliete (sp?) .. those sequin things ... at one point.


----------



## Theren

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I thnk there was a green palliete (sp?) .. those sequin things ... at one point.



Hrm.. a bit premature at the moment but I was thinking of diy strassing a green pair for my wedding (Not engaged yet but bf ad I are thinking we'd like to get married in the next year to year and 1/2).


----------



## BellaShoes

Theren said:


> Bella take lots of pics for me.. Im banned until November, so I need someone to keep me going until then!



Wait, banned 'til November? That's like 9 days... 

I am banned until Tuesday :lolots:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Theren said:


> Hrm.. a bit premature at the moment but I was thinking of diy strassing a green pair for my wedding (Not engaged yet but bf ad I are thinking we'd like to get married in the next year to year and 1/2).




^^^ here's the lime green I was talking about .. not sure if it comes in pigalle and pretty much impossible to find anymore

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cresent-toe-pumps-w-396334-2.html#post8937563


----------



## Theren

BellaShoes said:


> Wait, banned 'til November? That's like 9 days...
> 
> I am banned until Tuesday :lolots:



November 23 to be exact.. Excess of Student loans + No mortgage this month or next = Happy Ren


----------



## Theren

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ here's the lime green I was talking about .. not sure if it comes in pigalle and pretty much impossible to find anymore
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cresent-toe-pumps-w-396334-2.html#post8937563


Ohh man those would be perfect for what I want..  Well may have to diy dye and strass..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Theren said:


> Ohh man those would be perfect for what I want..  Well may have to diy dye and strass..


 
start stalking ebay!!


----------



## compulsive

Theren said:


> Did Cl ever make a pigallie in lime green or neon green?



Check out *Laureen*'s collection thread. She owns a pair of green pigalle 100's


----------



## Theren

Compulsive you rock girlie!

Naked Im on it! Maybe ill have my ring on my finger by the time they pop up!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ They pop up often...


----------



## Theren

Thanks Bella!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> Its a Credit Card agreement that they send you. Its a document that has the boutiques address and info on it and you have to fill out what shoe you want and what size and your Credit card info and then sign it and email it back to them and it secures your spot so that when they get a shipment in off the wait list order then they charge your CC right away.
> 
> *Elisa:* Thats good to know that im not the only one  But sad to know that the people that were on the wait list got neglected and now some might not get their size



sigh..I sent in my CC agreement straight away when i put my name down for waitlist, when the Maggie arrived on Wed David emailed me (instead of Nathalie cos she's away) saying they've arrived and stuff..I emailed back and havent got a reply since ..now i wonder if im ever gona get my shoes:cry:


----------



## Popsicool

pixiesparkle said:


> sigh..I sent in my CC agreement straight away when i put my name down for waitlist, when the Maggie arrived on Wed David emailed me (instead of Nathalie cos she's away) saying they've arrived and stuff..I emailed back and havent got a reply since ..now i wonder if im ever gona get my shoes:cry:



You can pre-order them from NM 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

AND apparently they're 140s!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Popsicool said:


> You can pre-order them from NM
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D39056%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> AND apparently they're 140s!



Thx Popsicool!!! I checked that too but if pre-order from NM I wont get them till next year..I was hoping to get them now so Id have them for my 21st


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> sigh..I sent in my CC agreement straight away when i put my name down for waitlist, when the Maggie arrived on Wed David emailed me (instead of Nathalie cos she's away) saying they've arrived and stuff..I emailed back and havent got a reply since ..now i wonder if im ever gona get my shoes:cry:



Oh no! I understand your feelings.  But maybe he put it through as soon as you emailed him back and just hasen't had a chance to email you yet. (Call your bank to see) Sometimes my SA does that. Ill be emailing her making sure that she has put them through on my CC and i wont get an email back from her until 2 days later saying that she put them through and all already!


----------



## pixiesparkle

**ClothingGuru** I checked online just then and nothing has been charged to my CC yet..mm~~~ I will call Miami boutique tomorrow and ask them..I should've called when I got their email instead but Im all the way in Australia and the time difference is hugeee 

oh and..is noone curious about the pumice? I was thinking if I cant get the black then at least I still have the pumice ..but what if its not as nice


----------



## justkell

Did anyone else notice the pic of the black bianca on nm.com has a black sole???


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> oh and..is noone curious about the pumice? I was thinking if I cant get the black then at least I still have the pumice ..but what if its not as nice



I am!!! i have alot of black shoes and the pumice sounds pretty hot!!! but i'm worried they won't come in the 140...


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> **ClothingGuru** I checked online just then and nothing has been charged to my CC yet..mm~~~ I will call Miami boutique tomorrow and ask them..I should've called when I got their email instead but Im all the way in Australia and the time difference is hugeee
> 
> oh and..is noone curious about the pumice? I was thinking if I cant get the black then at least I still have the pumice ..but what if its not as nice



HMMM sometimes my online banking takes a while to show a charge. But in any case i would call them right away tomorrow  I know the feeling about the time difference when i call St.Honore oy! Staying up till 230am! lol. The things we do for shoes! 

Im curious to see pumice too!


----------



## CMP86

justkell said:


> Did anyone else notice the pic of the black bianca on nm.com has a black sole???



I noticed that too and thought that it was weird.


----------



## Popsicool

justkell said:


> Did anyone else notice the pic of the black bianca on nm.com has a black sole???



It's a botched Photoshop job. You can see they just took the Framboise one and turned it black. Guess the Photoshop-er didn't realise the sole isn't meant to match to shoe colour. He he.

The heel tap has also been left beige when it'd be black on a black shoe..


----------



## indypup

^I was just about to post the same thing, lol!  The framboise Biancas are TDF.  Most of the other resort pairs are  to me, though.


----------



## compulsive

FYI, black Maggies are in at Madison in case you missed them at Miami or Vegas


----------



## pixiesparkle

thanks *compulsive*! im going to call Las Vegas to check if they're getting pumice in 140..ive noticed a lot of the ladies here have CLs that are over 120 yet they still say 160 would be hard to walk in..my highest pair is 120 only so I think im gonna have to pass on the black Maggie at Miami (apparently theyre only getting 160?)..also since Nathalie is away I wont even bother calling them


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> I am!!! i have alot of black shoes and the pumice sounds pretty hot!!! but i'm worried they won't come in the 140...



 we will know soon!! next week hopefully...

it's been 3 dayss since the black Maggie arrived, I thought there would be a reveal thread for them by now..Im sure at least 1 tpfer had gotten them, so many of us waitlisted..where are you hiding???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pixiesparkle said:


> we will know soon!! next week hopefully...
> 
> it's been 3 dayss since the black Maggie arrived, I thought there would be a reveal thread for them by now..Im sure at least 1 tpfer had gotten them, so many of us waitlisted..where are you hiding???


 
actd posted hers on page 292 of this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...about-new-styles-554967-292.html#post16952891


----------



## pixiesparkle

ahh I must've missed it.. thx for letting me know hehe


----------



## BellaShoes

*DEZY!!! * I had the Beige MBB dream!!! :lolots:

I dreamt I received a call from a CL Boutique from someone who  managed to get a photo of the Beige MBB!! And is was stunning... 
I woke up thinking, please let it be true, please let it be true...   no emails. :cry:


----------



## yousofine

Ooh, The Gressimo Gingham is just my style! 

Love it!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat35060731


----------



## creditcardfire

Yousofine, that is a great shoe, isn't it? I saw the new styles on NM yesterday and really had to restrain myself from buying that one (I have other styles further up on my list and that one would, in truth, not get a lot of wear in wintery Montreal). They're lovely, tho. I was already planning outfits around them in my mind. 

Also loving the Deroba denim wedge. Enough to buy it, I think, especially since it comes in the elusive size 42.


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> thanks *compulsive*! im going to call Las Vegas to check if they're getting pumice in 140..ive noticed a lot of the ladies here have CLs that are over 120 yet they still say 160 would be hard to walk in..my highest pair is 120 only so I think im gonna have to pass on the black Maggie at Miami (apparently theyre only getting 160?)..also since Nathalie is away I wont even bother calling them



  I spoke with the Miami and Las Vegas very recently and both boutiques confirmed they are receiving the pumice Maggie in 160 only.


----------



## roussel

^ ooh i wish LV gets the pumice soon, i'll be in Vegas in 2 weeks!


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> ^ ooh i wish LV gets the pumice soon, i'll be in Vegas in 2 weeks!


 
When I spoke with Vegas boutique this past Tuesday, the SA said the pumice would be arriving next week. I also received an email from the Madison Ave boutique are they are also getting the pumice Maggie next week as well. The Miami boutique could not confirm if they are getting the pumice next week.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ what colour is pumice? I can't begin to think what colour it is.....curious more then anything. thank you


----------



## karwood

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ what colour is pumice? I can't begin to think what colour it is.....curious more then anything. thank you



It has been described to me that it is a light beige/grayish color


----------



## BellaShoes

Any intel on when the Black MBB will be hitting boutiques again?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *DEZY!!! *I had the Beige MBB dream!!! :lolots:
> 
> I dreamt I received a call from a CL Boutique from someone who managed to get a photo of the Beige MBB!! And is was stunning...
> I woke up thinking, please let it be true, please let it be true...  no emails. :cry:


 

hahahahahaha omg lol that is hilarious I  really wish they would hurry up and get us a photo already!


----------



## SassySarah

I've been thinking lately that I NEED a gold pump and came across these.  Anyone seen them IRL?


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> I spoke with the Miami and Las Vegas very recently and both boutiques confirmed they are receiving the pumice Maggie in 160 only.


oh nooooo...*sigh* o well im gona get the pumice in 160 anyway..if I really cant stand it at all then I'll return them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SassySarah said:


> I've been thinking lately that I NEED a gold pump and came across these. Anyone seen them IRL?


 
Yes, I have. Gorgeous IRL. Keep in mind it is laminato so it's prone to scuffing that cannot be fixed.


----------



## SassySarah

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes, I have. Gorgeous IRL. Keep in mind it is laminato so it's prone to scuffing that cannot be fixed.



Naked do they look more like these?  I borrowed this pic from Baggaholic's Facebook collection so I hope she doesn't mind.


----------



## yazziestarr

those gold MBPs are pretty! 

There were pics a while back of TAylor Swift with them on in case you want to see them on. I think they're the same anyway.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ls-post-pix-here-592226-138.html#post16603682


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ Thank you yazzie!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SassySarah said:


> Naked do they look more like these? I borrowed this pic from Baggaholic's Facebook collection so I hope she doesn't mind.


 
Yes, this is more true to the actual color.


----------



## yazziestarr

no prob *Sassy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought you would like that *Dezy*!

*Sassy*, I was going back and forth on those same shoes from CoCoP... the laminato material kind of scared me off, at $925 it would be a shame to lose color...


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ hmmm what to do. Bella did they have 39 do you know? I'm trying to be patient and wait until my Vegas trip but it's not easy. ush:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ SCP also carried that color


----------



## BellaShoes

CoCo had a 39 in Gold when I called a couple weeks ago....


----------



## BellaShoes

So I just received not so good news from LV... 

excerpt from email: '_I believe they are a Spring Order so Jan-Mar Delivery_'... 

:tumbleweed: MBB's.... sad.


----------



## BellaShoes

Did anyone go to CL Beverly Hills today? What do they have in stock currently?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> So I just received not so good news from LV...
> 
> excerpt from email: '_I believe they are a Spring Order so Jan-Mar Delivery_'...
> 
> :tumbleweed: MBB's.... sad.


 

I'm pretty sad about this more for you then me. For me it works better that they arrive _after _Christmas and all the sales lol.


----------



## yazziestarr

jan - mar? I feel like it gets farther and farther away!:cry:


----------



## BellaShoes

I know! I first heard Oct-Dec... now Jan-Mar... gaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BellaShoes

I know it is  along shot but does anyone have the MBB in a 39.5 and if so, would you mind providing me the insole measurement??

I have a request in the sizing thread but thought I would go were we all seem to be hanging out 

TIA!


----------



## SassySarah

I have the MBB in 39 and if I had to go either way and couldn't get a 39 I would have gotten a 39.5.  With the straps your foot is secure in there.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! Thank you so much *Sassy*!!

I may have a winner!!


----------



## CMP86

Keep us posted Bella!


----------



## SassySarah

I hope you find them Bella!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I know it is along shot but does anyone have the MBB in a 39.5 and if so, would you mind providing me the insole measurement??
> 
> I have a request in the sizing thread but thought I would go were we all seem to be hanging out
> 
> TIA!


 
*Bella *I WOULD NOT do it. I got a 38.5 in the MBB and my feet slipped a little bit when I walked (but I wouldn't want to go down to a 38).

IMO if you get a 39.5 they will be so clunky on you, especially around the ankle strap.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Naked*! I requested measurements and also received insole/width measurements from a tPF'er with a 39.5 MBB and compared to my 39.5 Altadama's.. they are the same?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *Naked*! I requested measurements and also received insole/width measurements from a tPF'er with a 39.5 MBB and compared to my 39.5 Altadama's.. they are the same?


 
IMO the ankle strap is going to be gaping but if you think you can make them work, go for it.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *they might be ok. when I tried on the 38 and the 38.5 there was hardly a difference on my foot. hope that helps


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies 

*Dezy*, that is what I am hoping. I have a few pairs of Altadama's and a HyperPrive in 39.5 (all different materials) and they fit perfectly. I hope I can make a 39.5 work...


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> IMO the ankle strap is going to be gaping but if you think you can make them work, go for it.


 
ITA w/*naked*.  I have tried the MBB in sizes 36-37 and in my experience, the ankle strap in the largest size was extremely loose.  You have such thin ankles that the top strap will gape in an extremely unflattering way on you.  Plus, your toes will look hidden in the peeptoe.  If anything, you can go to whatever the smallest size in your range is because the leather is super soft.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Bella* the top strap might be a little loose on you but can get easily fixed  by the leather spa in NYC , I do agree 39 would be the best fit babe but 39.5 will work also remember what I told you the MBBs are DH's FAVORITE out all my collection . I asked him again just the other night because I got some new goodies and the MBB was the first to come out of his mouth again  so please get them for you !!! You deserve the MBBs babe!


----------



## clothingguru

Im really liking the gold glitter Pigalle Plato's


----------



## label24

I can´t wait for buy them in all the colors!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ 

They look a lot higher than the normal pigalle 120? Even not looking at the little platform. I wonder if they will be easier to walk in with the mini platform that the standard piggies in 120?


----------



## Baggaholic

label24 said:


> I can´t wait for buy them in all the colors!!!!



Woo! This is the Pigalle 140! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

SassySarah said:


> Naked do they look more like these?  I borrowed this pic from Baggaholic's Facebook collection so I hope she doesn't mind.



They're not really Gold but very close to gold It's more a metallic nude.


----------



## NANI1972

Will the Pigalle Plato only be available in the 140, I'm hoping for 120?


----------



## clothingguru

^Oh so they are 140's!!!!!  i like the sounds of that!!! Except maybe when i try to walk in them! lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies.. any 'new' news?  So quiet... I am going to So Cal on Tuesday, looking forward to providing an update to stock and S/S11


----------



## rdgldy

On the list for the denim studded pigalle 100s!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh congrats *rdgldy*!! I wish I could do the Pigalles... my piggies don't like them


----------



## rdgldy

I think I am fine with 100m.-couldn't stand up in the 120s, LOL!!  I had the graffiti's and loved them, but they did not love me back.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are so pretty... I hope they fit you like a dream!

I think the tip toe or ball of my feet (width) is too wide for the more narrow styles (pigalle, rolando, rondette, annees folles, etc)..oh well.


----------



## rdgldy

Too bad, but it is not like you are lacking for fabulous shoes!!  You do have some wonderful ones


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Any body have an idea about *Denium Studded Vp*? Will they exsist ladies?

Also, i wounder why Mr. louboutin made the pigalle Plato in 140 ?? 
I thought it will the Salvation for thoses who can't do the 120 version


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Any body have an idea about *Denium Studded Vp*? Will they exsist ladies?

Also, i wounder why Mr. louboutin made the pigalle Plato in 140 ?? 
I thought it will the Salvation for thoses who can't do the 120 version


----------



## elfgirl

Are the Pigalle Plato resort or spring...just for research purposes, of course.


----------



## MissPrivé

I love the black Maggies!!! They're so gorgeous!  I just don't really know what size to get. So i posted on the sizing thread but nobody answered. Then i totally freaked out because i thought if i wait too long they will be gone (it's easier for me to buy from NM, so that was my only option) so i placed an order for a size 35.5 (my bianca size). Now NM doesn't have a size 35.5 anymore which means i got the last one!  Let's just hope they will fit me because i can't return them (a friend will bring them to europe for me). I love them so much they're my UHG!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

MissPrivé;16978594 said:
			
		

> I love the black Maggies!!! They're so gorgeous!  I just don't really know what size to get. So i posted on the sizing thread but nobody answered. Then i totally freaked out because i thought if i wait too long they will be gone (it's easier for me to buy from NM, so that was my only option) so i placed an order for a size 35.5 (my bianca size). Now NM doesn't have a size 35.5 anymore which means i got the last one!  Let's just hope they will fit me because i can't return them (a friend will bring them to europe for me). I love them so much they're my UHG!!



Ok I have some new news about the maggies and regards to sizing I just got the size 38.5 (my bianca size) delivered on Saturday and they are sooooo tight in the toe box they hurt so bad. And the only reason why I had a 38.5 shipped to me is because I thought that the pair I originally received was a size 39 my true US size. Well I got a text message from the SA who I originally purchased from and she said she sent me the 39.5 and NOT the 39 which I had requested because she took it upon herself and heard they were running small and sent me the size 39.5 without consulting with me first  . 

I am so pissed off at them. I paid $60.00 to send back the size 39.5 which I thought was a 39 next day air so they could have them back and issue my store credit so the other boutique can ship me the 38.5 next day air sat delivery which was $78.00 so I could wear them to a wedding sat night. Honestly right now I don't know what to believe what was sent to me originally and I sware I thought the box said 39 . 

Well these 38.5s are going back for sure because there is no way they just murdered my toes, and if indeed she did send me the 39 originally ( I just don't believe anything that comes out of her mouth anymore) I will just have to pad them up when they arrive tomorrow from the other boutique. So I would say it would be safe to go TTS on these because  if you go half size down be ready to murder your toes. 

p.s. I hate SA's that don't think about or do whats BEST for their clients and instead act on whats best for their commission check. I am not the only one this has happened to in the last week. I am hearing this from alot of people questioning sizing on obvious sizes that will not work them. So hard to find Honest Reliable knowledgeable  SA's and when you find them hold on to them tight because they will save you lots of heartache and headache and money in the end. 

sorry for venting I was holding this in all day yesterday but just had to vent! and also try to give the best advice I don't want you to follow my advice on my previous post as I don't even know what size those were that were on my feet!


----------



## bornfree

*adctd2onlnshpng* sorry to hear abt the aweful incident. Hoping the size 39 will work out perfect for you and thanks so much for sharing the sizing tips. *hugs*


----------



## MissPrivé

I'm so sorry this happened to you! I hope you'll get the right size soon! And thanks for the advice!


----------



## yazziestarr

*adctd* i'm so sorry this happened! the really should have asked before they sent them to you. I hope the next pair works out!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

adctd2onlnshpng, so sorry this happened to you. My tts is 36.5, I tried the 36 in Maggies and they were very tight, and i tried the 37 and they were loose. So in my experience I say that the Maggies are TTS! But  of course, they didnt have my tts at the boutique.


----------



## karwood

*adctd*, sorry this happened to you. I am hoping you will get your correct size Maggie very soon. If it is any consolation, the Maggie looked absolutely *STUNNING* and * AMAZING* on you in your modeling pics! I am still waiting for my Maggie to arrive, hopefully it will be today, however I am MOSTLY hoping they will fit me. I got them in my TTS and  initially I was worried when I read your  post this weekend in regards to the sizing of the Maggie.


----------



## Theren

Good luck to all of you ladies!!


----------



## jenayb

Ugh. I'm so angry and heart broken. I have literally been on the waiting list at Miami since the summer for the Maggies and I never got a call. 

Did we ever figure out who was getting the 140, or did I totally miss that? Sigh..


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. I'm so angry and heart broken. I have literally been on the waiting list at Miami since the summer for the Maggies and I never got a call.
> 
> Did we ever figure out who was getting the 140, or did I totally miss that? Sigh..



so sorry to hear that jenay  hang in there, i'm sure the other stores will be receiving them soon!

as for the 140s, so far i think we've only seen them on neimanmarcus.com... not sure which stores are receiving them...


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. I'm so angry and heart broken. I have literally been on the waiting list at Miami since the summer for the Maggies and I never got a call.
> 
> Did we ever figure out who was getting the 140, or did I totally miss that? Sigh..



So far, nobody has gotten the Maggies in 140. If you have put yourself on wait list only for  Maggies in 140s, then I can understand why they have not called you, since the 140s are not available at this time or ever. If you did add your name on the wait list for the Maggie 160, then I would call the boutiques instead of waiting for them to call.

BTW, I did call and ask the Miami, Las Vegas and Madison boutique and they all confirmed they are ONLY receiving the Maggie in 160.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. I'm so angry and heart broken. I have literally been on the waiting list at Miami since the summer for the Maggies and I never got a call.
> 
> Did we ever figure out who was getting the 140, or did I totally miss that? Sigh..




Jenay 
what size do you need babe? I am most likely returning the 38.5 to Horatio and Miami had the 39 a few days ago. I know Madison and Las Vegas also got them in! call them hon!!! don't feel bad I didn't get any call at first either I just called every day to see if they have arrived. I hope you find them but I have to warn you these 160s are a really hard to handle.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you ladies  I was so pissed off that I seriously considered not buying anymore CLs.  I told myself is it really really worth it ?  I hope you get yours today* Kar*. I would love to see your mod pics and also see how sizing was for you.


----------



## surlygirl

now i'm wondering if i should get the new maggies in the same size as my old maggies. sizing is just so confusing!

*adctd* - so sorry for all the confusion re: your shoes ... hope that you have the right size soon!

*karwood *- can't wait to see your modeling pics & hear how you sized in them!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> so sorry to hear that jenay  hang in there, i'm sure the other stores will be receiving them soon!
> 
> as for the 140s, so far i think we've only seen them on neimanmarcus.com... not sure which stores are receiving them...





karwood said:


> So far, nobody has gotten the Maggies in 140. If you have put yourself on wait list only for  Maggies in 140s, then I can understand why they have not called you, since the 140s are not available at this time or ever. If you did add your name on the wait list for the Maggie 160, then I would call the boutiques instead of waiting for them to call me.
> 
> BTW, I did call and ask the Miami, Las Vegas and Madison boutique and they all confirmed they are ONLY receiving the Maggie in 160.



Thank you, girls. 

I was on the list for the 160, as when I put myself on the list over the summer I had no idea that they came in both. I did just speak with Horatio who has my size in stock in the 160, but now I'm afraid that perhaps I need the 140 for practicality purposes. 



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Jenay
> what size do you need babe? I am most likely returning the 38.5 to Horatio and Miami had the 39 a few days ago. I know Madison and Las Vegas also got them in! call them hon!!! don't feel bad I didn't get any call at first either I just called every day to see if they have arrived. I hope you find them but I have to warn you these 160s are a really hard to handle.



You are so very sweet, and I'm glad that you are finally getting the correct size. Btw, they look just amazing on you - even a half size too big! 

I think you and I are the same size, so I had better go with the 39, which is also my Rolando size. SCP warned me flat out that these are to be admired, not walked in.... Oh my.


----------



## NANI1972

I had it confirmed via chat with a rep that the ones on NM website are indeed 140. HTH someone!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I find my calypsos (basically a maggie 160) harder to walk in than my clichy 120s. Hope this helps some.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I was on the list for the 160, as when I put myself on the list over the summer I had no idea that they came in both. I did just speak with Horatio who has my size in stock in the 160, but now I'm afraid that perhaps I need the 140 for practicality purposes.
> 
> I think you and I are the same size, so I had better go with the 39, which is also my Rolando size. SCP warned me flat out that these are to be admired, not walked in.... Oh my.



I am hoping they will be as wearable as my Calypso (_fingers  crossed _)


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I find my calypsos (basically a maggie 160) harder to walk in than my clichy 120s. Hope this helps some.



I'm glad you chimed in, as I was wondering if the Calypso would be like walking in the Maggie 160, actually. 

The instant grat part of me wants to order my size from Horatio right now, but the part of me that doesn't want to bite it thinks I should wait for the 140....


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I am hoping they will be as wearable as my Calypso (_fingers  crossed _)



I do too, for your sake! 

From what Naked said above, it sounds like if you're good in the Calypso, you'll be good in the 160!


----------



## label24

I can walk in every size of heel of the louboutin´s

The pigalle 120mm , declic´s 140mm & alti 160mm are my best parthers for walk everyday all the time





clothingguru said:


> ^Oh so they are 140's!!!!!  i like the sounds of that!!! Except maybe when i try to walk in them! lol.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone know how the new run of Watersnake ADs are running size wise? Thanks


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> I'm glad you chimed in, as I was wondering if the Calypso would be like walking in the Maggie 160, actually.
> 
> The instant grat part of me wants to order my size from Horatio right now, but the part of me that doesn't want to bite it thinks I should wait for the 140....



for me my Clou Noeuds 150 (your avatar) are a walk in the park compared to the Maggies & Alti 160s


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> for me my Clou Noeuds 150 (your avatar) are a walk in the park compared to the Maggies & Alti 160s



Oh well there's some good news!


----------



## label24

it´s all about practice.  I bought my firts pair of pigalle´s in febrary of 2002 and now in 2010 I can´t  down from heaven


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone know how the new run of Watersnake ADs are running size wise? Thanks


 
The ones I tried on in September from a new shipment were the same as the older seasons.


----------



## clothingguru

Omg adctd!!!! So sorry to hear about all that! It is definitely frustrating!!! Ing I am so hooped now! I ordered one full size down!!!!!!????? I'm normally a 39 but lately I've been a 38.5 in everything ... Swear my feet have shrunk... And my SO bananas in 38.5 were too big on me so I thought for sure to get a 38 in the maggies . oh boy am I in for it now! I hope they fit me and don't murder my feet because it will cost me sooo much to ship back to Paris! And... They have already sold out of all the maggies I beleive! Omg I'm so scared now! I should receive mine today or tomorrow .


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^cant wait to see them on you. I hope they fit. ahh...the stress we deal with.....but if they dont fit, you can always get them at NM later as they are available for pre-order right now.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm more of a "have to see them in person" kind of person. I love to look & touch, before I buy retail (although I did buy a couple of sight-unseen new pairs from Barneys & NM online sales). I'm also hoping that I'll be able to walk easily in at least 100mm heels (no platform), by the time they are actually out.


----------



## clothingguru

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^cant wait to see them on you. I hope they fit. ahh...the stress we deal with.....but if they dont fit, you can always get them at NM later as they are available for pre-order right now.



Thanks hun! I know me too I hope they fit!!!  But are the ones at NM 160's ?!!! Or do they only carry the 140's ?


----------



## jeshika

ACK, i pre-ordered the Maggie 140s half a size down from my TTS. Am i in trouble here? :S


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> Thanks hun! I know me too I hope they fit!!!  But are the ones at NM 160's ?!!! Or do they only carry the 140's ?



Good point...i'm not sure- i think they're 140.


----------



## heatherB

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They're not in yet. They are the same last a feticha. I've heard mixed messages on when/if boutiques will get them


 
Thank you, Naked!!


----------



## Alice1979

Not sure if anyone is still looking, Madison has a pair of nude Bianca size 36.


----------



## clothingguru

*Magdalena* said:


> Good point...i'm not sure- i think they're 140.



Ya I think so too. Well I will try to squeeze my feet into my 38's and if all else fails I'll get the 140 if no other boutiques have the 160 available in my size. Thanks mags


----------



## Popsicool

jeshika said:


> ACK, i pre-ordered the Maggie 140s half a size down from my TTS. Am i in trouble here? :S



I think so. The 160 may have ran a bit big because of the pitch but 140 is just a 100 pitch so should be TTS as the old Maggies. I'd change if you can..?


----------



## babyontheway

Luckily I pre-ordered black patent bianca from NM.com because they are no longer available on line


----------



## jeshika

Popsicool said:


> I think so. The 160 may have ran a bit big because of the pitch but 140 is just a 100 pitch so should be TTS as the old Maggies. I'd change if you can..?




le sigh, i would but *MissPrivé* just bought the last pair in my size.  i will email a couple NM SAs to see if they will be receiving the Maggies in 140. I hope it's not only available online. 

*CG*, just FYI, the 160s are going to be available at Nordy's as well...


----------



## *Magdalena*

just arrived at Madison....

Pigalili 120 Pot Pourri $3545
Bridget's Back 150 Pot Pourri $3695


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you Jeshika!!!!  that makes me feel good just incase!


----------



## elfgirl

AIIEEE! Those Pigalili...


----------



## karwood

I just received my "new" Maggie and they are definitely TTS.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I just received my "new" Maggie and they are definitely TTS.



You're a 38.5 in Biancas, right? Did you also take a 38.5 in the NM?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> You're a 38.5 in Biancas, right? Did you also take a 38.5 in the NM?



I wear 38.5 for all Bianca, except for the suedes (38). I got the NM in size 38.5 and they fit perfectly. There IS no tightness in the toebox or any heel slippage. Also, they are not uncomfortable at all and actually easy to walk in, but then again I'm used to wearing 160s because of my Calypso.

Here are pics:


----------



## SassySarah

Kar - are those the 160's?  Would you say you have a narrower foot?  I have a wider foot so think I'd have to do a 39, my CL tts, Bianca is 38.5 normally?


----------



## CMP86

Absolutely Gorgeous Karwood!


----------



## kett

Karwood they are so cute! Congrats.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I'm glad you chimed in, as I was wondering if the Calypso would be like walking in the Maggie 160, actually.
> 
> The instant grat part of me wants to order my size from Horatio right now, but the part of me that doesn't want to bite it thinks I should wait for the 140....


 you're not alone there jenay. After hearing comments about the 160 from the ladies here I decided that I just wont be able to get much use out of them..so here I am waiting for the 140


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> Omg adctd!!!! So sorry to hear about all that! It is definitely frustrating!!! Ing I am so hooped now! I ordered one full size down!!!!!!????? I'm normally a 39 but lately I've been a 38.5 in everything ... Swear my feet have shrunk... And my SO bananas in 38.5 were too big on me so I thought for sure to get a 38 in the maggies . oh boy am I in for it now! I hope they fit me and don't murder my feet because it will cost me sooo much to ship back to Paris! And... They have already sold out of all the maggies I beleive! Omg I'm so scared now! I should receive mine today or tomorrow .



:S Rheana told me they still have a 38.5 left at St Honore..if you're worried the 38 wont fit maybe ask her to keep the 38.5 on hold?


----------



## ochie

*Karwood*- Congrats! they look good on you..


----------



## pixiesparkle

**karwood** woaaa they look greatt on you!! my eyes must be playing tricks or its the camera angle cos for a moment there those didnt look like 160 lol


----------



## erinmiyu

*kar* those are HOT!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kar- *they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## karwood

Thank you everybody for the lovely compliments.

They are definitely 160, at least that is what the shoebox reads, BUT they do feel like 140. That is why I wrote in my previous post that they are not as uncomfortable as one would think. They are REALLY easy to walk in. 

Here are some comparing pics. Heels pictured back to back;

New Maggie 160 vs last year's Maggie 140:










NM 160 vs Calypso 160









SassySarah said:


> Kar - are those the 160's?  Would you say you have a narrower foot?  I have a wider foot so think I'd have to do a 39, my CL tts, Bianca is 38.5 normally?



My feet are actually medium. They do run large, actually they run larger than last year's Maggie.  So, whichever is your true USA size, I recommend getting the NM in that size.


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Karwood!  They are gorgeous btw!


----------



## elfgirl

*Kar*, they look beautiful on you!  

If (in the unlikely event) Madison still has my size in a couple of weeks, I may try these on just to see if they're as unworkable for me as I think they will be.  If not...


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> you're not alone there jenay. After hearing comments about the 160 from the ladies here I decided that I just wont be able to get much use out of them..so here I am waiting for the 140



That makes two of us. 

*Karwood* they look just amazing on you!


----------



## label24

Congrats!!!! they are amazing!!!!



karwood said:


> I wear 38.5 for all Bianca, except for the suedes (38). I got the NM in size 38.5 and they fit perfectly. There IS no tightness in the toebox or any heel slippage. Also, they are not uncomfortable at all and actually easy to walk in, but then again I'm used to wearing 160s because of my Calypso.
> 
> Here are pics:


----------



## clothingguru

Pixie : thank u so much for letting me know hun!!! I am emailing her right now! 

Kar: thanks for the pics they are amazing on you! And thanks for the sizing info!


----------



## mal

Beautiful, *kar!* They look absolutely stunning on you


----------



## Theren

Those pictures.. wowee


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

karwood said:


> I wear 38.5 for all Bianca, except for the suedes (38). I got the NM in size 38.5 and they fit perfectly. There IS no tightness in the toebox or any heel slippage. Also, they are not uncomfortable at all and actually easy to walk in, but then again I'm used to wearing 160s because of my Calypso.
> 
> Here are pics:




sooooooo freakin Hotttttt *Karwood*  I am so happy they fit you and they are comfy for you that gives me hope  she must have really sent me the 39.5 in the first place :cry: I hope to god that size 39 fits me tomorrow when it comes because after all said and done I have spent close to $300.00 on shipping back and forth! I will never shop with that boutique ever again I will rather be without the shoe then shop with them.


----------



## Alice1979

*karwood*, the Maggies look stunning on you. I love them  Quick question regarding the sizing. What sizes are your Calypso and old Maggie? Just trying to see what size I should get if the ocassion rises


----------



## NANI1972

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> sooooooo freakin Hotttttt *Karwood*  I am so happy they fit you and they are comfy for you that gives me hope  she must have really sent me the 39.5 in the first place :cry: I hope to god that size 39 fits me tomorrow when it comes because after all said and done *I have spent close to $300.00 on shipping back and forth*! I will never shop with that boutique ever again I will rather be without the shoe then shop with them.


 
Wow! That is so wrong. If the SA sent you a size YOU did not request shouldn't the boutique be resposible for all the shipping costs you have had to put out due to HER mistake? Sorry this happened.


----------



## indypup

^ITA, I don't think you should have had to pay for her mistake.  I hate it when SA's think they know better.

*Kar*, they look AMAZING on you!


----------



## karwood

Thank you ladies!



Alice1979 said:


> *karwood*, the Maggies look stunning on you. I love them  Quick question regarding the sizing. What sizes are your Calypso and old Maggie? Just trying to see what size I should get if the ocassion rises



My Calypso are size 38 and my old Maggie are size 39.

*adctd,* $300 on shipping?!?!? That is about 1/3 of the price tag for the NM. That is not right that you have to pay  for somebody else's screw up.


----------



## Alice1979

^Thanks *karwood*. That's quite a difference.


----------



## gymangel812

*Magdalena* said:


> just arrived at Madison....
> 
> Pigalili 120 Pot Pourri $3545
> Bridget's Back 150 Pot Pourri $3695


droollll the pigalili is so amazing!! i wish they weren't so much


----------



## cfellis522

I got both the 38.5 and 38 in the Maggies today and am keeping the 38s.  I found them (as Karwood did) very TTS.  The 38.5s were easier to get on, but looser on the heel.  The 38s fit a bit snug in the toe box, but loosened up quite a bit in the time that I wore them this afternoon.  I grabbed my Alti 160s and they are basically identical, even in the amount of toe cleavage to me.  Same height heel, etc...

Adctd, I would be going having a discusion with someone that sent me the wrong pair based on their sizing.  I spoke with someone at Miami and they suggested that I size TTS or 1/2 above TTS due to the pitch...

Cara/Caroline


----------



## phiphi

*addctd* - i hope the ones they re-send you fit you!!

*kar* - the new maggies look amazing on you! congratulations!


----------



## BellaShoes

:kiss:



rdgldy said:


> Too bad, but it is not like you are lacking for fabulous shoes!!  You do have some wonderful ones


----------



## BellaShoes

*karwood*, they are absolutely stunning!

*adctd*... please tell me this isn't the same SA that tried to pass of your SO as 39's...:censor: I am so, so sorry...


----------



## yazziestarr

*Karwood* they look incredible! thanks for the comparison pcis

im excited to try the 160s but I pre-ordered 140s just in case


----------



## MissPrivé

jeshika said:


> le sigh, i would but *MissPrivé* just bought the last pair in my size.  i will email a couple NM SAs to see if they will be receiving the Maggies in 140. I hope it's not only available online.
> 
> *CG*, just FYI, the 160s are going to be available at Nordy's as well...


 
Oh nooooo i'm so sorry! I'm still figuring out if i should go with the 36 or 35.5 so i'll let you know if i change my mind!!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing on you, Karwood!


----------



## MissPrivé

I just received an e-mail from Neiman Marcus regarding my maggie order:



> CUSTOMER ACTION REQUIRED We apologize we are unable to ship the merchandise described below as requested because demand has exceeded our expectations. We are making every effort to ship your order as soon as the merchandise becomes available.
> 
> If you are willing to wait, please select the appropriate option below, immediately or by the earliest date listed, otherwise the Federal Trade Commission requires us to automatically cancel your order.



I hope we don't have to wait too long... :wondering


----------



## clothingguru

Ok i think all is well with my maggies after all! For some odd reason....must be super busy at St.Honore, Rheana still haden't shipped off my shoes?!!! I dont know why they hadent been shipped yet? But a part of me is quite happy because now i got her to switch the 38's she had packed up for me to 38.5's!!!! No more worries of them not fitting and then scrambling to ship them back etc etc!! yay!

*Missprive: *Oh no!!! I hope you dont have to wait too long either.


----------



## clothingguru

Here is the new PUMICE maggie!!! Available at Horatio


----------



## cfellis522

^  I like!!!!  Now that I know my size in these, I am off to make my phone calls!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

oh I like the pumice! thats 160 right?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i die.



i was never a big fan of the Maggie's but i'm drooling over the pumice


----------



## **shoelover**

the pumice is a lovely shade and i love it..

KAR the maggies look stunning on you!...congrats


----------



## clothingguru

*yazzie:* yes its 160


----------



## jeshika

clothingguru said:


> Ok i think all is well with my maggies after all! For some odd reason....must be super busy at St.Honore, Rheana still haden't shipped off my shoes?!!! I dont know why they hadent been shipped yet? But a part of me is quite happy because now i got her to switch the 38's she had packed up for me to 38.5's!!!! No more worries of them not fitting and then scrambling to ship them back etc etc!! yay!



*CG*, might have been because of the strikes? maybe the shipping companies aren't operating...


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks *CG*!


Ive been going back and forth between the pics of the black and pumice trying to decide which I like best lol ...its makin me


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika:* Oh i had no idea! Ya maybe that's why? But she didn't mention it to me? Thanks for letting me know ! 

*yazzie:* Your welcome! I know i love both of them! I prefer the black myself but i really do like the pumice too! i wish i had a money tree


----------



## pixiesparkle

thx so much for sharing *CG*!! the pumice is sooo nice..now I'd be real depressed of the boutique im on the list at doesn't at least email me to let me know if they've arrived.


----------



## rdgldy

The pumice is lovely!


----------



## bornfree

Oooh I love the pumice! Anyone knows if Horatio ships internationally? Anyone with good SA to recommend? Will apprec if u can PM me the details. TIA!


----------



## compulsive

^ Bessy is a doll at Horatio.. HTH


----------



## bornfree

compulsive said:


> ^ Bessy is a doll at Horatio.. HTH



Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Jerrica

Im so excited to get my maggies tomorrow! I called tonight before close and did a charge/messenger. I love bessie so much!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

compulsive said:


> ^ Bessy is a doll at Horatio.. HTH



Bessy n amy are the best sa's ever !!! They r the sweetest ever they remembered my daughters 3rd bd this year n sent her a cl barbie


----------



## Jerrica

Karwood:drool!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Jerrica said:


> Im so excited to get my maggies tomorrow! I called tonight before close and did a charge/messenger. I love bessie so much!



I love her too she is the best omg i cant wait to see your pics hurry n post


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

pixiesparkle said:


> thx so much for sharing *CG*!! the pumice is sooo nice..now I'd be real depressed of the boutique im on the list at doesn't at least email me to let me know if they've arrived.



Pixie i would email them n call them  they r so crazy busy when the shipments come in and everyone calling for them so call n email when you get a chance ! I hope u get them hon!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> *karwood*, they are absolutely stunning!
> 
> *adctd*... please tell me this isn't the same SA that tried to pass of your SO as 39's...:censor: I am so, so sorry...



No it's a totally diff boutique ! I still haven't gotten the size 9s they were supposed to. Be delivered today but they got delayed at fed ex now I have to file a claim after its been billed so they can adjust my fed ex bill im so over it but damn those pumice r tdf ! Btw can't wait to see your new arrivals with your outfit pics


----------



## BellaShoes

Just a heads up ladies... Miami's phones were down for the better part of the day....


----------



## BellaShoes

In other news..... 

Anyone interested in what arrived via DHL today?


----------



## CMP86

Lets see Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

No pics tonight, sorry, just got in from LA for the day but soon.....

I can still share though


----------



## BellaShoes

*cmp*, I think it's just me and you tonight....


----------



## BellaShoes

After searching high and low... from South Coast Plaza to Paris.... an email blast to about 6 other CL boutiques... pop in's to 3 CL stockists in Italy....ShoeInn.. a a myriad of smaller CL stockists around the world...I slowly began to lose hope... 

When I least expected... our own lovely tPF'er *sakura* chimed in and mentioned a CL Boutique in a far away land....

This past Saturday, I found Jeffy... at Christian Louboutin Hong Kong.... and guess what Jeffy had waiting for me....


----------



## CMP86

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe.... did you see my siggy before I deleted it?


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies and *J*....

Alas.... I found my Madame Butterfly Booties and they fit like a dream.... 

and now.... I can exhale.

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## CMP86

I did see it. But I've also been paying attention and knew you were also watching the pair on the bay so it just really had to be those.


----------



## yazziestarr

woo hoo* Bella*!!Im so happy you found them!!


----------



## SassySarah

Bella congrats!!! I want pics now!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *cmp*, I was watching the ones on the Bay but was kind of turned off by a email/reply I received from the seller  I am over the moon with my MBB's!!

thank you so much *Yazzie*!! I adore your new BA's...


----------



## BellaShoes

SassySarah said:


> Bella congrats!!! I want pics now!!!



Hiya *Sassy*!!! Thank you! I will post pics tomorrow... promise 

I am hoping to see some pics from you, say Friday?


----------



## meaghan<3

Bella, I can't wait to see, shoe twin!!  I am so glad you found them! They are so amazing aren't they?


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Hiya *Sassy*!!! Thank you! I will post pics tomorrow... promise
> 
> I am hoping to see some pics from you, say Friday?



Yes of course!  I'm wearing my MBB right now around the house trying to decide if they should go to Vegas with me or not.  Hoping they can last a whole night of partying?!


----------



## sakura

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies and *J*....
> 
> Alas.... I found my Madame Butterfly Booties and they fit like a dream....
> 
> and now.... I can exhale.
> 
> Pics tomorrow!



Yay!  

I am SO glad that you managed to find them *Bella*!


----------



## jeshika

congrats Bella!!! how exciting that you finally found them! so glad u didn't have to go through that seller (what attitude!) can't wait for your pictures!


----------



## ochie

congrats *Bella!*Finally you have them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *meaghan, sassy* (yes, take them to LV!), *jeshika*!!

And *sakura*.... thank you SO much for suggesting CL Hong Kong, I would have NEVER imagined they would have been my golden ticket :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

ochie said:


> congrats *Bella!*Finally you have them!



YEA!!! Thanks *ochie*!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies and *J*....
> 
> Alas.... I found my Madame Butterfly Booties and they fit like a dream....
> 
> and now.... I can exhale.
> 
> Pics tomorrow!



O
M
G!!!!!


HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'm so happy for you my dear!!!!    but how can you make us wait for pics?!?!?!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congrats Bella!!!  I'm so happy you found them  I can't wait for the pics!!!

I'm on a waiting list for the reorder, so here is hoping one day I will join the MBB club


----------



## indypup

YAY *BELLA*!!!!

And thanks for posting that new list in the Spring thread... hmmm, wonder what this "new" declic will look like?  Hopefully not too different from the "old" declic...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dear Bella, i am so Glad for you !!
I am sure you will love them as i did . Congrats


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> After searching high and low... from South Coast Plaza to Paris.... an email blast to about 6 other CL boutiques... pop in's to 3 CL stockists in Italy....ShoeInn.. a a myriad of smaller CL stockists around the world...I slowly began to lose hope...
> 
> When I least expected... our own lovely tPF'er *sakura* chimed in and mentioned a CL Boutique in a far away land....
> 
> This past Saturday, I found Jeffy... at Christian Louboutin Hong Kong.... and guess what Jeffy had waiting for me....




*Bella *it was meant to be the MBB's are sooooo perfect for you  they are one of faves !  I am looking forward to your outfit pics  you always have the best outfits


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so glad you got the MBBs, Bella. I can't wait to see your photos of them.

I think I'm sick. I was looking at the list of new CLs for Spring 2011, thinking...oh, that one is only 120mm with a platform. I can do that. LOL Kind of silly when you think about it, since I still can't manage 100s, with no platform, & can only manage my 160s (Lulys) with platform for a very short time.


----------



## clothingguru

*pixie:* No problem hun! I agree with adctd that you should call the SA's and nag them as to when they are getting them in or if they have etc. Because i would not want to chance again that you may lose out on these? 

*bella:* YAY im so happy you found them!!!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> *pixie:* No problem hun! I agree with adctd that you should call the SA's and nag them as to when they are getting them in or if they have etc. Because i would not want to chance again that you may lose out on these?
> 
> *bella:* YAY im so happy you found them!!!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


Thanks *CG and adctd*!! I was afraid that if I call too much they might get annoyed but I want the shoes so bad I dont care..lol Im going to call right now


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Congrats *Bella!*


----------



## Jerrica

Wonderful news bella! We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Woohoo *Bella*.  Glad you finally found them. Congrats!!


ummmm...the pumice maggie !!


----------



## Shainerocks

Congrats, Bella!!!
I'm so glad that you were able to find them!


----------



## karwood

uh ho!:wondering I'm a little worried the pumice  Maggie is not going to look good next to my skin tone.


Congrats *Bella* on finally finding your MBB! Can't wait to see you modeling pics!


----------



## ElisaBr13

karwood said:


> uh ho!:wondering I'm a little worried the pumice  Maggie is not going to look good next to my skin tone.
> 
> 
> Congrats *Bella* on finally finding your MBB! Can't wait to see you modeling pics!



Karwood, where can i find a picture of the Pumice Maggie?


----------



## sassyphoenix

clothingguru said:


> Here is the new PUMICE maggie!!! Available at Horatio



^Here you go.


----------



## ElisaBr13

sassyphoenix said:


> ^Here you go.



Thanks so much Sassy!


----------



## clothingguru

Does anyone know ....Are Miami's phones still down? Im getting a screaching ring when i call.


----------



## ElisaBr13

I was able to speak with Mario, about 20 minutes ago at the Miami Boutique. So i believe it should be working


----------



## **shoelover**

bella  congrats on the mbb...i know exactly how you feel about exhaling now you have them in your possession. I wish i could say mine fit like a dream.. i think i'm going to have size up.


----------



## clothingguru

thanks elisa


----------



## pixiesparkle

Ladiessss LV just emailed me, they received the pumice Maggie!!!

I reallyy need your opinions on this one now that they're in store..I managed to find the pumice 140 in London, however they're not sure when they're getting them in, only vaguely early-late December which is ages away =(

Should I wait for the 140 or just get the 160 now?


----------



## Popsicool

pixiesparkle said:


> Ladiessss LV just emailed me, they received the pumice Maggie!!!
> 
> I reallyy need your opinions on this one now that they're in store..I managed to find the pumice 140 in London, however they're not sure when they're getting them in, only vaguely early-late December which is ages away =(
> 
> Should I wait for the 140 or just get the 160 now?



Personal opinion - you'll get a lot more wear out of the 140 if you're not used to 160 so I'd wait for that. But I like to be able to run (well, not literally but YKWIM) in my heels so I could be biased!


*Edit:* I just realised how silly that statement reads next to me wearing Alti 160s in my avi! But I'm far far from running in those (IF it'll even ever happen) which is why I'm voting for the 140


----------



## pixiesparkle

**Popsicool** I was worried about not being able to walk properly in 160 too that's why I kept searching for the 140..mm o well I guess Im going to have to let the 160 go

Is anyone interested in getting the pumice 160 in size 37.5 and is not already on the waitlist? If you are let me know..you can take mine =)


----------



## jenayb

^^ I've decided to wait for the 140s as well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so, so much :kiss: *carlinha, spurs, indy, seductive, adctd* (especially for all of your sizing help on a Sunday afternoon!!), *batty, CG* (I will try to get pics up tomorrow!!), *naked* , *jerrica, sassyphoenix, shaine, karwood, shoelover*.....

I soooo want to play with them right now but am avoiding the '_ummm, are those new_?' question from my hubby


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I've decided to wait for the 140s as well.



Jenay I remember you were on the waitlist too..Did you end up telling the SA that you changed your mind? I already filled in the form for LV boutique so I probably should let them know soon..

btw did you manage to get the Watersnake Bianca in your size?


----------



## yazziestarr

I was just going to ask if the pumice would end up coming out in 140 as well! exciting!

*Pixie *will both london boutique have them?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> Jenay I remember you were on the waitlist too..Did you end up telling the SA that you changed your mind? I already filled in the form for LV boutique so I probably should let them know soon..
> 
> btw did you manage to get the Watersnake Bianca in your size?



You know, Miami never did phone me and I really didn't follow up with them once I found out that this shoe is available in the 140 as well. If they want to phone me, I will tell them I've changed my mind. 

I emailed Cricket three times and never received a response. Perhaps it is just not my time for being lucky, although it is better for my pocketbook. Plus, I'm a little distracted with my hope for a round Xmas present with lots of sparkles on it, so I'm trying to be good.....


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> I was just going to ask if the pumice would end up coming out in 140 as well! exciting!
> 
> *Pixie *will both london boutique have them?



I had my mind made up on the black until I saw a pic of the actual pumice colour...... Beautiful! I think that is he winner - so much more versatile, too!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jenay *I told myself I wouldn't waiver when I saw the pumice color, I would want the black no matter what, but now I cant I just cant decided. i figure whichever i can get my hands on wins


----------



## jenayb

...... Both?


----------



## pixiesparkle

**Jenay** lol..Miami never contacted me as well but I emailed them saying ive changed my mind and ask them to dispose of my CC details..etc..as I filled in the form to secure a pair..which obviously didnt work cos they didnt bother letting me know

I did the same for LV and the SA there is so nice she actually emailed me as soon as they got them in..now I feel bad telling her I changed my mind >.<

mm..xmas pressie w lots of sparkles?? CL or something else?
*Yazzie* only Mount St boutique dear..Kim at Mount St is very attentive and nice, she just asked me today if there's anyone I know who would like to be placed on the list just let her know..If you're interested email her and say Linh sent you =)


----------



## jenayb

*Pixie,* that is so odd. Nathalie is always very on top of her game. Jordan at SCP told me that it is possible that Miami didn't get my size in and thus didn't call, but who knows. I was hoping that my local NM would be getting in the 140 in store so that I could try them on, but my SA text me today and said no such luck. Here's to hoping that the 38.5 fits! Perhaps I will PM you for Kim's email @ Mount St. 

No, not a sparkly pair of CLs.... Something else.  I hope, I hope!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Jenay* apparently Nathalie was on vacation when the Maggies arrived..an SA (David I think) actually emailed me saying they arrived but when I emailed back noone replied me..It just wasnt meant to be I guess!

Im glad anyway that they didn't reply because I much prefer the pumice and I'd get so much more out of 140 than 160..=P


----------



## BellaShoes

Nathalie was on vacation last week, David is the Store Manager and has been swamped not to mention dealing with a very intermittent phone issue.... hang in there ladies, if you are on the list and your number comes up, they will call...


----------



## BellaShoes

Also, try emailing or faxing... they seem to be on top of those... at least yesterday they were...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Nathalie was on vacation last week, David is the Store Manager and has been swamped not to mention dealing with a very intermittent phone issue.... hang in there ladies, if you are on the list and your number comes up, they will call...



Thanks, Bella. 

As pixie mentioned, it is almost a blessing that we didn't get the call, as now we can get the 140s!


----------



## Ayala

BellaShoes said:


> Nathalie was on vacation last week



She still is on vacation.  Angie and David were able to help me though.  I love that boutique.


----------



## cfellis522

I am looking for the Pumice Maggies in a 38.  If anyone knows where I might find them, let me know.  I am reaching out to Horatio and Madison.  Would Mount St have them in a 38?  I got the black Maggies from Miami and love them.  There was a screw up and my pumice Maggies went out the door to someone else there.  *pout*

Cara


----------



## Jerrica

cfellis522 said:


> I am looking for the Pumice Maggies in a 38.  If anyone knows where I might find them, let me know.  I am reaching out to Horatio and Madison.  Would Mount St have them in a 38?  I got the black Maggies from Miami and love them.  There was a screw up and my pumice Maggies went out the door to someone else there.  *pout*
> 
> Cara



Cara I am so sorry  today when the messenger never showed up I called and my maggies had been sold to someone else AND I had paid for them yesterday.  I have heard of this happening to others and never experienced it in all my years of working as a ps.  Hugs and know you will get them sooner or later cara.


----------



## carlinha

Jerrica said:


> Cara I am so sorry  today when the messenger never showed up I called and my maggies had been sold to someone else AND I had paid for them yesterday.  I have heard of this happening to others and never experienced it in all my years of working as a ps.  Hugs and know you will get them sooner or later cara.



omg are you serious??!!  

how could they have done this?  what happened, a miscommunication?  a mistake??  did they refund you your money back???  but what about your shoes??!?!?!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*carlinha* all is well..Cara got her money back but sadly the shoes already went to someone else


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> *carlinha* all is well..Cara got her money back but sadly the shoes already went to someone else



but this happened to *BOTH CARA AND JERRICA*?!?!??! 

what the hell is going on here???  is it the same boutiques???


----------



## clothingguru

*Cara* and *Jerrica*: That is so upsetting!!! I would be so upset if i was you both! Im so sorry to hear about this!!! Wow i guess there was some major communication/organizational errors!  I hope you both find your shoes


----------



## ochie

pixiesparkle said:


> **Jenay** lol..Miami never contacted me as well but I emailed them saying ive changed my mind and ask them to dispose of my CC details..etc..as I filled in the form to secure a pair..which obviously didnt work cos they didnt bother letting me know
> 
> I did the same for LV and the SA there is so nice she actually emailed me as soon as they got them in..now I feel bad telling her I changed my mind >.<
> 
> mm..xmas pressie w lots of sparkles?? CL or something else?
> *Yazzie* only Mount St boutique dear..Kim at Mount St is very attentive and nice, she just asked me today if there's anyone I know who would like to be placed on the list just let her know..If you're interested email her and say Linh sent you =)



I love Kim she is really nice!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ochie said:


> I love Kim she is really nice!



I love her too. She was so patient with me and once i've decided what to take
she sent the shoes immediately at the same day


----------



## Jerrica

They wanted to give me store credit and I said no. Bessie said she would check other boutiques for me but im so peeved at this point that id rather look myself.  I want my maggies!


----------



## cfellis522

I was in the same position.  I am searching for the Maggies as I speak and have put some feelers out.  We will see what happens!  Oh, but for the love of shoes!!!  *smile*

Cara


----------



## jeshika

oh tarnation! Mount street isn't receiving any 35.5s for either the Pumice or the Black Maggie 140s. anyone who is interested in a black 35 or 36 or a 36 pumice can email Mount Street to get on their waitlist.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ i know how you feel!...they aren't receiving size 35.5 in mbb either. it's seems ss 11 are starting from size 36 to 40. 

Also Beige Nappa MBB are coming to selfridges boutique starting from size 36 to 40 hope that helps someone.


----------



## jeshika

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ i know how you feel!...they aren't receiving size 35.5 in mbb either. it's seems ss 11 are starting from size 36 to 40.
> 
> Also Beige Nappa MBB are coming to selfridges boutique starting from size 36 to 40 hope that helps someone.



Really? that's really kind of obnoxious. But the French boutiques might be getting the Maggie 140s in my size... Maybe you should check there?


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Nathalie was on vacation last week, David is the Store Manager and has been swamped not to mention dealing with a very intermittent phone issue.... hang in there ladies, if you are on the list and your number comes up, they will call...



^^Yes. I spoke with David this morning and he told me the same thing. They have been swamped with non-stop phone calls and emails. He explained to me that they only received a very LIMITED shipment on the Maggie Pumice. They  received only one pair per size. If they have not called you it is most likely because your size has been sold to the first person on the wait list. 

On a personal note, the Miami boutique is trying to do their best, but we do need to understand there are plenty of us who want the same pair of shoes. Bottom line, it pretty much comes down to the numbers of supply and demand. There is nothing personal as far who gets the shoes or who doesn't, it's just a matter of "first come, first serve" basis. I guess what I am trying to say is that  we all need to take a deep breath and calm down just a bit.

In case anybody is wondering, I have not purchased a pair of the pumice Maggie. Just like everybody else, I  was also on the waitlist at the Miami boutique and unfortunately my size is no longer available. I even submitted my customer agreement form weeks in advance, but it got misplaced. I'm not the least bit upset over it. If I don't get a pair of the pumice Maggie, I'm not going to let it ruin my day. There will always be other beautiful styles to look forward to.


----------



## ElisaBr13

karwood said:


> ^^Yes. I spoke with David this morning and he told me the same thing. They have been swamped with non-stop phone calls and emails. He explained to me that they only received a very LIMITED shipment on the Maggie Pumice. They  received only one pair per size. If they have not called you it is most likely because your size has been sold to the first person on the wait list.
> 
> On a personal note, the Miami boutique is trying to do their best, but we do need to understand there are plenty of us who want the same pair of shoes. Bottom line, it pretty much comes down to the numbers of supply and demand. There is nothing personal as far who gets the shoes or who doesn't, it's just a matter of "first come, first serve" basis. I guess what I am trying to say is that  we all need to take a deep breath and calm down just a bit.
> 
> In case anybody is wondering, I have not purchased a pair of the pumice Maggie. Just like everybody else, I  was also on the waitlist at the Miami boutique and unfortunately my size is no longer available. I even submitted my customer agreement form weeks in advance, but it got misplaced. I'm not the least bit upset over it. If I don't get a pair of the pumice Maggie, I'm not going to let it ruin my day. There will always be other beautiful styles to look forward to.




Very nicely put Karwood


----------



## heatherB

^^


----------



## jeshika

jeshika said:


> Really? that's really kind of obnoxious. But the French boutiques might be getting the Maggie 140s in my size... Maybe you should check there?



Edited to add: i meant that only having shoes starting from Size 36 was obnoxious... discriminating against me and other small footed people.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi TPF friends 
just spoke to Bessy at Horatio and they have 

35.5, 36, 36.5, 37.5, 38 was being held for Cara , 38.5, 39.5 in stock of the Pumice 160mm Maggies  this was this morning. 

HTH


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

cfellis522 said:


> I was in the same position.  I am searching for the Maggies as I speak and have put some feelers out.  We will see what happens!  Oh, but for the love of shoes!!!  *smile*
> 
> Cara



Please call Bessy because she was holding the pumice size 8 for you


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Jerrica said:


> They wanted to give me store credit and I said no. Bessie said she would check other boutiques for me but im so peeved at this point that id rather look myself.  I want my maggies!




so sorry Jerrica I will help you also ! I am first on the  wait list for the size 9 both colors at Madrid Spain but have both pairs already so I will email my SA and tell him that we need that pumice size 9 still for my friend. Are you size 39? that's what it looks like on your wish list.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
Does anyone know if the pigalles *sunshinequeen* posted are silver or multi-glitter? I tried nm´s webpage, but I can´t tell.



sunshinequeen said:


> Pigalle Glittered Pump $595.00


----------



## msohm

Miss T. said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if the pigalles *sunshinequeen* posted are silver or multi-glitter? I tried nm´s webpage, but I can´t tell.



They're multi miniglitter!

Speaking of.. Does anyone know if anymore peeptoe styles will be available in multi miniglitter? Altadamas or Lady Peeps? Anything 120mm and above.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies I need help ASAP: Has anyone bought the recent run of Roccia (grey/white) Watersnake Altadamas? I have eel ADs in a 37 but I am being told by an SA that these are running bigger. I am a U.S. size 6.5. What should I do? They only have a 37.


----------



## karwood

ihalhaiha said:


> They're multi miniglitter!
> 
> Speaking of.. Does anyone know if anymore peeptoe styles will be available in multi miniglitter? Altadamas or Lady Peeps? Anything 120mm and above.



Miami has the Lady Peep Sling 150 in black glitter:


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies I need help ASAP: Has anyone bought the recent run of Roccia (grey/white) Watersnake Altadamas? I have eel ADs in a 37 but I am being told by an SA that these are running bigger. I am a U.S. size 6.5. What should I do? They only have a 37.


 
Get them.  Return if they're too big.


----------



## SocietyHouse37

pigalle plato available at horatio!


----------



## NANI1972

LavenderIce said:


> Get them. Return if they're too big.


 
But if I return I have to take a store credit correct?


----------



## karwood

NANI1972 said:


> But if I return I have to take a store credit correct?



If CL boutiques, then yes.

I purchased a pair of nabuck python AD last May, I got them in my TTS. They do fit perfectly lengthwise but I would have preferred to go 1/2 size up mostly because the toebox is slightly tight.


----------



## Aikandy

I have a 39 Pumice Maggie on hold in Vegas. I can hold out for the 140s though....PM me and let me know.


----------



## NANI1972

I was told this stock of Roccia Watersanke was running larger. So frustrating to not be able to try it on. The 37 eel I have fit me pretty well.


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> I was told this stock of Roccia Watersanke was running larger. So frustrating to not be able to try it on. The 37 eel I have fit me pretty well.


 
Well, it's up to you.  You can be pleasantly surprised and they fit, or be stuck with store credit if they're too big.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> ^^Yes. I spoke with David this morning and he told me the same thing. They have been swamped with non-stop phone calls and emails. He explained to me that they only received a very LIMITED shipment on the Maggie Pumice. They received only one pair per size. If they have not called you it is most likely because your size has been sold to the first person on the wait list.
> 
> On a personal note, the Miami boutique is trying to do their best, but we do need to understand there are plenty of us who want the same pair of shoes. Bottom line, it pretty much comes down to the numbers of supply and demand. There is nothing personal as far who gets the shoes or who doesn't, it's just a matter of "first come, first serve" basis. I guess what I am trying to say is that we all need to take a deep breath and calm down just a bit.
> 
> In case anybody is wondering, I have not purchased a pair of the pumice Maggie. Just like everybody else, I was also on the waitlist at the Miami boutique and unfortunately my size is no longer available. I even submitted my customer agreement form weeks in advance, but it got misplaced. I'm not the least bit upset over it. If I don't get a pair of the pumice Maggie, I'm not going to let it ruin my day. There will always be other beautiful styles to look forward to.


 
Well said, and this does put it into perspective. 

I think that those of us who have been searching high and low for soooo long for the Old Maggies are just a little more sensitive.


----------



## NANI1972

*Lavender*, didn't you try these on?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> I was told this stock of Roccia Watersanke was running larger. So frustrating to not be able to try it on. The 37 eel I have fit me pretty well.


 
Why don't you say you will purchase them only if you can return for a full refund since you cannot try them on? Worth at try.


----------



## NANI1972

Maybe I will wait and see if any other boutiques are getting these and order both sizes......besides the SA I had been emailing at SCP who was suppose to get back to me yesterday said that they emailed me when I called today (which is not my favorite thing to do being that I have SA phobia), I never got an email, hmmmm. It's my HG so I want to be happy with the sizing.

Edit: Der, I will still have a store credit if I do it that way. Errr obviously it's been a long day....


----------



## Miss T.

ihalhaiha said:


> They're multi miniglitter!
> 
> Speaking of.. Does anyone know if anymore peeptoe styles will be available in multi miniglitter? Altadamas or Lady Peeps? Anything 120mm and above.



Thanks, *ihalhaiha*! 

So the silver mini glitter pigalles are not being made any more?


----------



## compulsive

NANI1972 said:


> Maybe I will wait and see if any other boutiques are getting these and order both sizes......besides the SA I had been emailing at SCP who was suppose to get back to me yesterday said that they emailed me when I called today (which is not my favorite thing to do being that I have SA phobia), I never got an email, hmmmm. It's my HG so I want to be happy with the sizing.
> 
> Edit: Der, I will still have a store credit if I do it that way. Errr obviously it's been a long day....



If it is your HG, then just go for it. You will never know if you don't try and if you don't try, who knows.. it might be too late and you will end up kicking yourself over it. Besides, store credit isn't bad at all. I actually like it.


----------



## jenayb

^ Agree. 

Order the size you think will fit and if it doesn't work out then use the store credit to exchange, Nani. How could you really go wrong with that tactic...???


----------



## msohm

karwood said:


> Miami has the Lady Peep Sling 150 in black glitter:



Thank you Karwood! While the red tip is gorgeous, I don't think it's for me!

I've emailed Horatio and Miami about new styles in multi miniglitter with no response! I know they're pretty busy right now. Hopefully Nathalie will be back soon! She's so great to work with!


----------



## msohm

Miss T. said:


> Thanks, *ihalhaiha*!
> 
> So the silver mini glitter pigalles are not being made any more?



I have no idea! I'm sure one of these lovely ladies can tell you more than me! I'm still a newbie!


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> *Lavender*, didn't you try these on?



Yes I did.  I'm a solid 37 in the cosmo python, watersnake and croc.  The eel felt more snug than the others.


----------



## lozzaa

girls does anyone know how much the maggie will cost in the UK?? TIA!

on a side note - I called mount street and they are getting the 140 and 160 in both colours, should arrive by the end of december.


----------



## ochie

SocietyHouse37 said:


> pigalle plato available at horatio!




How much are they?


----------



## BellaShoes

The CL in BH/Hollywood still has the black mini glitter lady peep sling for those on the hunt...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ochie said:


> How much are they?



I just got an email that the Pigalle Platos would be in early December. oy!!! are they there???


----------



## Miss T.

Does anyone know if the silver mini glitter pigalles are still around?


----------



## BellaShoes

lsmilly1 said:


> I' m lsmilly,i'm new here



Welcome to tPF... :welcome2:

Be sure to stop by here
to get the rules of the forum...


----------



## BellaShoes

love these......


----------



## jeshika

ooooh *bella*, those are pretty! and hyper prives are really comfy!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they? I need to be good for a bit.... just a bit 

I have to post three new pairs tomorrow... my black nappa MBB's, Black Kid Biancas (saw them IRL for the first time while at CL BH last week, had to) and new to me Lavender Altadama's.... ush:


----------



## madamelizaking

I had such a fabulous day!!!!... SO I went to SCP today and  tried the Pigalilies on today and they're AMAZING! The toebox is wider.. I'm a 7.5-8 and easily fit into the 6.5. Also, Nude patent LC came in and the waitlist is being called . Picking my pair up on Thurs!! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## jeshika

madamelizaking said:


> I had such a fabulous day!!!!... SO I went to SCP today and  tried the Pigalilies on today and they're AMAZING! The toebox is wider.. I'm a 7.5-8 and easily fit into the 6.5. Also, Nude patent LC came in and the waitlist is being called . Picking my pair up on Thurs!! SO EXCITED!!



GASP!!!!

i do not need another nude pair... i do not need another nude pair.... i do not need another nude pair...


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies!!! does anyone have any intel on the Maggie 140 sizing? I figured its going to a while til London gets them in so I called St Honore today, the SA who picked up said none of the boutiques in France got 140..He also kinda mentioned that London will be receiving very limited quantity of the pumice.. *bummbed* im so worried they might run out again even though im on the list =(


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I am also worried about the sizing of the new maggie?
Shall i go for my Bianca size?
Anyone girls?


----------



## pixiesparkle

I guess we won't know til the 140 arrives but to be safe I take my TTS which is 37.5, worst case scenario if they're loose I can pad them up..going down to 37 and they happen to be small I wont have any other choice but to return them


----------



## Ayala

If anyone is still looking for their size, BG has the Black Maggies.  Ask for Eddie (212-872-8940), he's the nicest SA.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

madamelizaking said:


> I had such a fabulous day!!!!... SO I went to SCP today and tried the Pigalilies on today and they're AMAZING! The toebox is wider.. I'm a 7.5-8 and easily fit into the 6.5. Also, Nude patent LC came in and the waitlist is being called . Picking my pair up on Thurs!! SO EXCITED!!


 
why do I always miss out on LCs . I need a pair!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Wow I have seen a "NEw Declic"!!!!! Any informations about this style ladies? Colors available? sizing comparison with the old one. I adore Declic!!!!!! so I will adore the New one


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> I guess we won't know til the 140 arrives but to be safe I take my TTS which is 37.5, worst case scenario if they're loose I can pad them up..going down to 37 and they happen to be small I wont have any other choice but to return them



I did the same thing. I'm in between sizes so I went with the 38 incase the toe box is small and figured if they are a little loose a heel grip would fix it. Ive never tried the roloando (thats what they are most similar too right?) so I figured id try and be safe.


----------



## BellaShoes

LC? Lady Claude?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> LC? Lady Claude?


 
yes! I think I need to start stalking SCP to find out when new colors are coming in.


----------



## BellaShoes

Pretty.....


----------



## 5elle

What's going on with the New Declic? Is the heel different??


----------



## BellaShoes

I wish I could help *5elle*... I was only told there will be a 'new declic'


----------



## funinthesun80

sophinette007 said:


> Wow I have seen a "NEw Declic"!!!!! Any informations about this style ladies? Colors available? sizing comparison with the old one. I adore Declic!!!!!! so I will adore the New one



please- more info on the New Declic!!!


----------



## jeshika

funinthesun80 said:


> please- more info on the New Declic!!!




this thread is dangerous!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> hi ladies!!! does anyone have any intel on the Maggie 140 sizing? I figured its going to a while til London gets them in so I called St Honore today, the SA who picked up said none of the boutiques in France got 140..He also kinda mentioned that London will be receiving very limited quantity of the pumice.. *bummbed* im so worried they might run out again even though im on the list =(



I was told that grenelle was receiving the 140s in black...


----------



## sophinette007

SocietyHouse37 said:


> pigalle plato available at horatio!


 
Wow anyone have a photo of this one


----------



## ochie

^^ Are they really available already?


----------



## **shoelover**

sophinette007 said:


> Wow I have seen a "NEw Declic"!!!!! Any informations about this style ladies? Colors available? sizing comparison with the old one. I adore Declic!!!!!! so I will adore the New one



I LOVE the declic style...ohhh i can't wait!..


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies!!! I posted pics of my MBB's in my collection thread!!!


----------



## jeshika

AHHH!!!! *rushes over now*


----------



## Elise499

Here is a pic of the New Declic from the eboutique


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you elise, they are gorgeous...


----------



## carlinha

those look just like the "old" declics to me


----------



## babyontheway

Love the new declic- are they mini glitter???  Thanks Elise for posting!


----------



## Alice1979

^^^Me Likie 

I think the heels look different, they're more like the New Simple heels. Thanks Elise for the pic of the New Declic.


----------



## jeshika

oooh there is an electric blue greissimo pump on the website....

does anyone know what else will be coming in this color?


----------



## msohm

There's a picture and a waitlist for the nude glitter lady peep sling on the louboutin site too! You may have to search "lady peep" or "glitter."


----------



## Popsicool

Is it just my eyes or does it look like the New Delic will have a bit more toe cleavage?!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, I love the CL website...it keeps getting better and better......


----------



## BellaShoes

ohhhh, I was hoping to get lucky searching for madame butterfly.... I want a pic :ninja:


----------



## msohm

^ Ecotrash. And the nude Lady Peep Slings mentioned above. Found these on the Louboutin site. They're on waitlists. You have to do a search to find these too. I just put in "peep" and these came up.


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> oooh there is an electric blue greissimo pump on the website....
> 
> does anyone know what else will be coming in this color?


 
I don't know if it is new or not, but I saw the Bibi in electric blue at Neiman Marcus on Friday. Soooo gorgeous.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jeshika said:


> I was told that grenelle was receiving the 140s in black...



reallyyy? mmm well I only enquired about the pumice and it was quite noisy in the background so only heard him saying no 140..maybe he was referring to the pumice


----------



## babysweetums

for anyone who wants pomice maggies 160 i just bought a pair at madison this evening they are my pigalle size and fit beyond perfect...in love!


----------



## pixiesparkle

babysweetums said:


> for anyone who wants pomice maggies 160 i just bought a pair at madison this evening they are my pigalle size and fit beyond perfect...in love!



ooo congrats!! I cant wait to get mine modelling pics pleaseeeeeee


----------



## maggiesze1

BattyBugs said:


> I don't know if it is new or not, but I saw the Bibi in electric blue at Neiman Marcus on Friday. Soooo gorgeous.



 OMG! Would love to see a pic!


----------



## BattyBugs

I should have taken one...I'm a bad CL girl.


----------



## BellaShoes

ARGH!!! I want a pic of the Beige MBB's!!!


----------



## babysweetums

x


----------



## babysweetums

pixiesparkle said:


> ooo congrats!! I cant wait to get mine modelling pics pleaseeeeeee


 
there you go my dear =)


----------



## compulsive

I hope that Jade patent comes in other styles!


----------



## pixiesparkle

babysweetums said:


> there you go my dear =)


oh no..I cant see the pic =(


----------



## **shoelover**

compulsive said:


> I hope that Jade patent comes in other styles!



  i gasped when i saw the new styles...the jade, the royal blue...i so can't wait!..the strass is


----------



## sophinette007

Royal blue ! I am in love and what about a kid royal blue......


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

compulsive said:


> I hope that Jade patent comes in other styles!


 
Me too!


----------



## nillacobain

^The jade patent is lovely!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh... the brandoplato is divine!


----------



## Hanna_M

I'm in love with the Lady Peep Nude Mini Glitter... they're on my must have list!


----------



## jeshika

compulsive said:


> I hope that Jade patent comes in other styles!



Nordys is receiving them in the new simple and une plume sling (wedge with a cork heel and patent body)


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> I don't know if it is new or not, but I saw the Bibi in electric blue at Neiman Marcus on Friday. Soooo gorgeous.



 
Nordy's is also getting the Open Lips (Big lips but a peeptoe) in royal blue and a gold heel as well as framboise and a gold heel! o man, this new collection is going to be painful!


----------



## 5elle

I'm not a fan of glitter shoes but those new Declics are gorgeous. I wonder will they come in black suede? (crosses fingers and toes!)


----------



## sassyphoenix

jeshika said:


> *Nordy's is also getting the Open Lips (Big lips but a peeptoe) in royal blue and a gold heel* as well as framboise and a gold heel! o man, this new collection is going to be painful!



I want!! Who has the Big Lips?  Are they difficult to walk in?


----------



## BellaShoes

The Boutiques will be receiving Jade in the new *Une Plume 140mm* wedge too....


----------



## BellaShoes

as well as the *Super Dombasle 160mm* in Jade Suede....


----------



## babysweetums

pixiesparkle said:


> oh no..I cant see the pic =(


sorry, trying again!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Still nothing... sad...we want to celebrate!


----------



## babysweetums

haha so cute bella! I  dont know how to fix it because i can see the picture???


----------



## SassySarah

^^ I see them! They are amazing!  I can see them in previous posts too!


----------



## jeshika

looks gorgy on you *baby*!!!!


----------



## mal

smokin', *baby*!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you sassy jeshika and mal! to be honest i didnt like them too much from the stock picture but in person was a whole nother story, i went to madison expecting to confirm that i didnt like/want them and look what happened lol!!!!! mmm they are like a nude (which is my favorite)....i loooove them!


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> as well as the *Super Dombasle 160mm* in Jade Suede....



160? Stilts!

*bella *the Maggies are smokin on you!


----------



## Star86doll

Oh my, love Ecotrash. Anyone know if Ecotrash will be available in UK? Also anyone know which UK boutique have the pomice maggies 140?


----------



## sophinette007

5elle said:


> I'm not a fan of glitter shoes but those new Declics are gorgeous. I wonder will they come in black suede? (crosses fingers and toes!)


 
Yes me too I would love them in  Black suede or even Royal Blue suede!!!!!

Oh *Babysweetums* I love your Nude Maggie! Such a pretty color   Congrats!

Sorry I may ask a newbie question about Maggie, but is it different from the Calypso shape? It seems to have also a Rolando shape....


----------



## Hanna_M

I'm pretty sure Motcomb Street and perhaps Harvey Nichols had black suede Declics in this season... there may still have some...


----------



## 5elle

*Hannah* really? I'm picking up the phone tomorrow!


----------



## jeshika

Star86doll said:


> Oh my, love Ecotrash. Anyone know if Ecotrash will be available in UK? Also anyone know which UK boutique have the pomice maggies 140?



Mount is receiving the Pumice 140.


----------



## Jerrica

I am in trouble with all of the insane styles for 2011. I want everything


----------



## Hanna_M

5elle said:


> *Hannah* really? I'm picking up the phone tomorrow!



Try all three London stores... I know I've seen them and spoken to the SAs about them... I just can't remember which for sure have them... Motcomb St and Mount St will be able to tell you what the other has but not Harvey Nichols.


----------



## Popsicool

sophinette007 said:


> Yes me too I would love them in  Black suede or even Royal Blue suede!!!!!
> 
> Oh *Babysweetums* I love your Nude Maggie! Such a pretty color   Congrats!
> 
> Sorry I may ask a newbie question about Maggie, but is it different from the Calypso shape? It seems to have also a Rolando shape....



Maggie IMO is similar to Miss Clichy/Calypso shape. The toebox is definitely rounded at the end, not pointy like the Rolando (I never did get on board with that..).


----------



## sophinette007

Popsicool said:


> Maggie IMO is similar to Miss Clichy/Calypso shape. The toebox is definitely rounded at the end, not pointy like the Rolando (I never did get on board with that..).



Like Miss Clichy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Popsicool you know how to speak to me!!!!! Wow I am really considering the Maggie now.....


----------



## Popsicool

sophinette007 said:


> Like Miss Clichy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Popsicool you know how to speak to me!!!!! Wow I am really considering the Maggie now.....



Hahah I thought that would resonate with you Soph... You go girl!


----------



## MissPrivé

Wow!!!  They look gorgeous on you... 



babysweetums said:


> haha so cute bella! I dont know how to fix it because i can see the picture???


----------



## BellaShoes

I can see them!!! They are divine *baby*!


----------



## pixiesparkle

babysweetums said:


> haha so cute bella! I  dont know how to fix it because i can see the picture???


 I can see them now!! gorgeousssss


----------



## clothingguru

I cant wait to see what other colors the *Une Plume 140mm* wedge comes in! I would LOVE if it came in ALL CORK!!!! 

*baby*: the maggies are divine on you!!!


----------



## indypup

5elle said:


> I'm not a fan of glitter shoes but those new Declics are gorgeous. I wonder will they come in black suede? (crosses fingers and toes!)


God, I hope so!  Or some delicious neutral suede!  Suede Declics are


----------



## babysweetums

thanks 5elle, sophinette i have maggies and calypsos, tthey are exactly the same shape but the calypsos came in 160 only and the maggies came in 140 and 160, so the 160 maggies are exactly like the calypsos, some girls here talked about doing a diy calypso with a maggie lol!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks missprive, bella, pixie, and guru! i realy am shocked on how my opinion changed on seeing them in person


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm hoping for some amazing, lower heel styles, too. I'm still not steady on the higher ones.


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> I'm hoping for some amazing, lower heel styles, too. I'm still not steady on the higher ones.



I am in love w the electric blue suede gres pump (or something)! I think it's an 85...


----------



## Popsicool

jeshika said:


> I am in love w the electric blue suede gres pump (or something)! I think it's an 85...


 
Yep. *Batts* that one has your name all over it!


----------



## joanniii

babysweetums said:


> thanks 5elle, sophinette i have maggies and calypsos, tthey are exactly the same shape but the calypsos came in 160 only and the maggies came in 140 and 160, so the 160 maggies are exactly like the calypsos, some girls here talked about doing a diy calypso with a maggie lol!



So *baby*, did you get TTS on your maggies? 
They are seriously so beautiful! I had been stalking the Bay for a pair in the older colors but looks like I'll be able to satisfy my need for maggies by getting them in Pomice instead!


----------



## babysweetums

im a us 9 and my maggies are both size 39
they are still my favorite color in the brown black from last year but i love a good 160 from this years model heehee
i wish they would make some brighter colors though like maroon or bright pink suede for the maggie its all so neutral.....


----------



## savvysgirl

jeshika said:


> Mount is receiving the Pumice 140.



Definitely receiving the 140s as i'm on the wait list  I wasnt excited about the first Maggies but for some reason the Pumice ones are making my heart flutter!

Love them on you *baby *!


----------



## BattyBugs

Popsicool said:


> Yep. *Batts* that one has your name all over it!


 

Another peep toe. Yikes! But in electric blue would be TDF.


----------



## lozzaa

Mount street should receive the pumice 140 maggie before the end of december according to the SA


----------



## **shoelover**

it would be amazing if the royal blue is the new mbb colour


----------



## jeshika

**shoelover** said:


> it would be amazing if the royal blue is the new mbb colour



INDEED!!!!!! i do not need another pair of mbbs... i do not need another pair of mbbs... i do not need another pair of mbbs...


----------



## sophinette007

Nobody have already purchased a Black Maggie? I would love to see modelling pics of these little babies


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> I cant wait to see what other colors the *Une Plume 140mm* wedge comes in! I would LOVE if it came in ALL CORK!!!!
> 
> *baby*: the maggies are divine on you!!!



I agree!! That way it'll go with everything since its so neutral  I love how sturdy you feel in wedges~ I've been waiting for a nice, comfy pair!


----------



## Alice1979

sophinette007 said:


> Nobody have already purchased a Black Maggie? I would love to see modelling pics of these little babies


 
Here you go, karwood in her black Maggies 160, post #4585:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...oo-lets-talk-about-new-styles-554967-306.html


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> it would be amazing if the royal blue is the new mbb colour



it is


----------



## roussel

speaking of blue... somebody saw EB Bibis at NM... anyone have pics?


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> it is


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you! I love them  !!!!!
Congrats Karwood!!!!


Alice1979 said:


> Here you go, karwood in her black Maggies 160, post #4585:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...oo-lets-talk-about-new-styles-554967-306.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Some more news from Horatio....

New spring deliveries are arriving every week... !!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella *- is that batik print python at Horatio?! i think i just blacked out for a moment!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Have you all seen the Lady Peep Batik? Hand painted python....


----------



## BellaShoes

surlygirl said:


> *Bella *- is that batik print python at Horatio?! i think i just blacked out for a moment!!!



Isn't is fab? It isn't anywhere yet... select boutiques Spring/Summer


----------



## surlygirl

wow. that print is fantastic! just love the colors and the texture and the shape. hello, lover!


----------



## indypup

WOW.  Those are incredible!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Oh Em Gee...Jade patent Bianca!!! MUST. HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

*Magdalena* said:


> Oh Em Gee...Jade patent Bianca!!! MUST. HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know!! I'm so sad cause the smallest size is a 36 and the customer rep online said they will not be coming in a 5 or 5.5  * I reaaaalllllyyy want this color too


----------



## ilovetoshop

**shoelover** said:


> it would be amazing if the royal blue is the new mbb colour



I believe LV is getting the MBBs in royal blue and beige..you should give them a ring and get on the waitlist


----------



## *Magdalena*

Oh nooooo!!!!! Im so sorry to hear that *ilovetoshop*~that's a bummer. I dont understand why they dont always do a full run of all sizes.


----------



## jeshika

ilovetoshop said:


> I know!! I'm so sad cause the smallest size is a 36 and the customer rep online said they will not be coming in a 5 or 5.5  * I reaaaalllllyyy want this color too



 are they phasing out the smaller sizes?! 

did you check with the boutiques overseas?


----------



## ilovetoshop

I know right..hopefully I'll be able to find another style in Jade cause I'm def. feeling that jade right about now. I love anything jade. Can't wait to see them on you very soon I hope..hehe


----------



## BellaShoes

I am looking forward to the Frambroise Hyper Prive.....


----------



## ilovetoshop

jeshika said:


> are they phasing out the smaller sizes?!
> 
> did you check with the boutiques overseas?



I have no clue! I wonder if the sizing on the biancas for the new season is still the same...Well if they got their sizing a lil more accurate with the biancas I wouldnt need a smaller size..*sigh* No I haven't checked overseas yet but will being doing some research soon...Pls keep me posted if you find anything out..TIA


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Have you all seen the Lady Peep Batik? Hand painted python....



*OMG!!*!


----------



## sassyphoenix

^^My exact reaction *SassySarah*!!  I'm so glad I don't like python because these Lady Peeps are SCREAMING my name.


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ OMG I might have to sell all of my other shoes just to have these!!!  And there's so much *purple *in them...


----------



## brintee

Will they be suede or patent? 



BellaShoes said:


> I am looking forward to the Frambroise Hyper Prive.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Patent!



*WORLD CHAMPS!!! GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BattyBugs

The Batik Python Lady Peeps are TDF!!! It is probably a good thing I can't manage those heels or I'd have to sell a kidney for them.


----------



## BellaShoes

^The boutiques cannot ship python to Calif, so I am safe.


----------



## SassySarah

Any idea on the price for Batik lady peeps?


----------



## BellaShoes

Python, my guess is around $1195?


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> ^The boutiques cannot ship python to Calif, so I am safe.


 
I got my *Cosmo PYTHON Alta Dama* from Miami, so getting python to Cali is possible.


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Python, my guess is around $1195?



Hand painted python for about that price, less than I thought at least.


----------



## ochie

BellaShoes said:


> Have you all seen the Lady Peep Batik? Hand painted python....



 must have!


----------



## ochie

Which store is getting the Batik Python Lady Peeps?


----------



## clothingguru

OMG *bella* thanks for that divin pic of the new painted python peeps!  OH MY!!!!
*ilovetoshop*: Yes ITA! I have been looking for a wegde for a while and cork would go with everything and the wedges are MUCH easier to walk in!


----------



## kbraun

Hi Ladies,

does anyone here work at a store that sells louboutins? Like Saks or Neimans or Madisons?

Thannks!


----------



## kbraun

Clothingguru your louboutin video is AMAZING your so fabulous to have so many pairs!!! My favorite are the flat purple spiked ones


----------



## clothingguru

*kbraun*: Thank you hun! Your so sweet!  I am a true ADDICT!


----------



## kbraun

Karwood you have a fabulous collection too what size do u wear?


----------



## kbraun

clothingguru what size do u wear?


----------



## kbraun

I am so impressed with everyone's collections wow! I look at new louboutins practically all day online and I just found this forum. I want to find someone who has a hookup at a louboutin store that is my dream since they empty my bank account!! There are so many pairs I want particularly the bridget's back in the gold (wow AMAZING) kim kardashian has my dream louboutin collection

I also really regret not getting the clou noeud...does anyone know anywhere in the world that still has them in a size 40 or 40.5?


----------



## Ayala

kbraun, this should help: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...forum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html


----------



## BellaShoes

kbraun said:


> I am so impressed with everyone's collections wow! I look at new louboutins practically all day online and I just found this forum. *I want to find someone who has a hookup* at a louboutin store that is my dream since they empty my bank account!! There are so many pairs I want particularly the bridget's back in the gold (wow AMAZING) kim kardashian has my dream louboutin collection
> 
> I also really regret not getting the clou noeud...does anyone know anywhere in the world that still has them in a size 40 or 40.5?



Hook up? If you are looking for a discount, there are two sales during the year late Nov and June. Most of the women on the forum do not ask nor use their sales associates for discounts or special considerations as it will (_and has_) cost them their job.

:back2topic:


----------



## karwood

sophinette007 said:


> Thank you! I love them  !!!!!
> Congrats Karwood!!!!



thank you so much, *sophinette*! Now that I have both Maggie in black and pumice, I am a VERY happy girl!




BellaShoes said:


> Have you all seen the Lady Peep Batik? Hand painted python....



Ohhhh my lawd!!! 



kbraun said:


> Karwood you have a fabulous collection too what size do u wear?



Thank you *kbraun*! My sizes range from 38-39 depending on which style.


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> Have you all seen the Lady Peep Batik? Hand painted python....


holy !@#@$#  is right! these are incredible.

I stop paying attention for a little while and all these new shoes pop up! I love the jade biancas and the mini glitter declics are perfect cause I need close toe black shoes  but keep hesitating on getting "plain" one...I think those will do the trick!

and I'm really liking the champagne Brandaplato.

now where did I put that winning lottery ticket


----------



## karwood

Coming soon to Miami , the *Mago.* These were the shoes seen at the Davidelfin runway show in NYC Fashion week. They will be getting them blue/beige and black/beige. The are also getting the Madame Butterfly bootie in suede framboise, beige nappa and black nappa.


*Mago 160 Blue suede/beige napa and  Lai mirror toes:*







g

Here is picture of them in the runway show:


----------



## clothingguru

Those are funky! Thanks for the pic *K *


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The "Toutenka" are available for purchase right now at BG aren't they?


----------



## compulsive

^ Yes they are.


----------



## roussel

Will the Mago be available in 140mm just like the Maggies?  Those blue ones are dreamy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

compulsive said:


> ^ Yes they are.



Thank you


----------



## karwood

roussel said:


> Will the Mago be available in 140mm just like the Maggies?  Those blue ones are dreamy



As of right now, I only know Miami is only getting the Mago in 160mm.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> As of right now, I only know Miami is only getting the Mago in 160mm.


 

Any idea about their retail price? Are they going to be available in EU boutiques too?


----------



## heatherB

I hope the Mago comes in 140! I really love them, but 160 is just too high. I have to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## BlondeBarbie

MUST HAVE *MAGO*!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

I only received info from Miami, so I am not sure which other boutiques will be getting the Mago. I will inquire the price  tag of the Mago. As soon as I find out, I will post.

I found a better pic (thanks to *passion louboutin blog*!) It gives a better image of the material (lai mirror)on the toebox looks like. It is a shiny material.


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you Karwood!


----------



## sophinette007

Oh my god! I am in love!!!!!the blue one is divine and the black one is dreamy!!!!!!!!!!!I hope these would be available in Europe......thank you Karwood for the info!!!!!!!




karwood said:


> Coming soon to Miami , the *Mago.* These were the shoes seen at the Davidelfin runway show in NYC Fashion week. They will be getting them blue/beige and black/beige. The are also getting the Madame Butterfly bootie in suede framboise, beige nappa and black nappa.
> 
> 
> *Mago 160 Blue suede/beige napa and  Lai mirror toes:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> Here is picture of them in the runway show:


----------



## NANI1972

I really love the Mago, Hoping it will come in the 140mm!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

i  the mago not sure about the beige nappa. thanks for posting karwood.


----------



## Alice1979

Mago


----------



## authenticplease

BellaShoes said:


> Have you all seen the Lady Peep Batik? Hand painted python....


 
so I decide to open and check out the new CL thread.....and *sigh*.....I am practically...having heart palpitations now over this hand painted python Batik!!  Wonder if they will come in any style other than the Lady Peep.....


----------



## BellaShoes

So the new *beige kid Bianca* just popped up on the CL site with a waitlist... could this be the shade of our much anticipated Beige Nappa MBB? 

Please, please Msr Louboutin... please give us a photo


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> So the new *beige kid Bianca* just popped up on the CL site with a waitlist... could this be the shade of our much anticipated Beige Nappa MBB?
> 
> Please, please Msr Louboutin... please give us a photo



I have a pair of the beige kid Bianca and the color is not the same in pic. The ones in pic looks  like the camel kid Bianca.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hmmm, it shows as Beige on the CL website where I lifted the photo.... darn, I want to see what the MBB is going to look like...


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Coming soon to Miami , the *Mago.* These were the shoes seen at the Davidelfin runway show in NYC Fashion week. They will be getting them blue/beige and black/beige. The are also getting the Madame Butterfly bootie in suede framboise, beige nappa and black nappa.
> 
> 
> *Mago 160 Blue suede/beige napa and  Lai mirror toes:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> Here is picture of them in the runway show:


Thx for sharing *Karwood*!! I saw the black not long ago and didnt quite like it but the blue/beige is really nice


----------



## gymangel812

what else is coming in the jade patent? i saw that someone mentioned lady claudes would be out, does anyone know what colors/materials it will come in? i think nude was already mentioned. is the heel 120mm?


----------



## lozzaa

girls I joined the wait list for the pumice maggie 140 at mount street but i'm not going to get them.  they have the 38.5 and the 39 held for me until tomorrow let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## jancedtif

I have no idea if this is fall 2010 or Resort/Spring 2011:

UK NAP: Pindera 120 crystal-embellished pumps £1,945

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94571


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Fall/winter   SOOO pretty, though!!


----------



## compulsive

For anyone who is looking, Madison just received the following:

Studded Pigalle 120 black nappa $995
Studded Pigalle 120 denim $975
Studded VP 120 black nappa $1195
Cork NP 120 $795
Alti pump 140 black patent $895


----------



## Alice1979

^Did the price of studded VP go up ?


----------



## compulsive

It seems like it. That's kind of a big price jump.


----------



## carlinha

i agree, mine (first season it came out) was $995... that's a $200 increase!  20% markup!


----------



## jancedtif

madamelizaking said:


> ^ Fall/winter   SOOO pretty, though!!



Thank you!


----------



## sophinette007

nillacobain said:


> Any idea about their retail price? Are they going to be available in EU boutiques too?


 
In Europe, the Maggies 140 costs 625


----------



## sophinette007

Girls  I've got some news from my SA about the NEW DECLIC, it would be available in Black Kid, Black Suede, Python Roccia and Nude Patent !!!!

But I 've also had bad news for European ladies,the SA told me the MAGO won't be available in Europe


----------



## nillacobain

sophinette007 said:


> In Europe, the Maggies 140 costs 625


 
Thank you ... I guess the Mago will be around this price too.


----------



## karwood

sophinette007 said:


> In Europe, the Maggies 140 costs 625&#8364;




Maggie or Mago? *Nilla's* questions was in regards to the Mago. Or are you just estimating the price of Maggie will be same for the Mago?


----------



## BattyBugs

If the heels are low enough, I could really love some Python Declics.


----------



## Ayala

BattyBugs said:


> If the heels are low enough, I could really love some Python Declics.



New Declics are 120 with a 20 platform concealed iirc.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^me too. i would love a nice colored 90mm python declic. (i love the blue acid, but can't find it in my size)


----------



## sophinette007

*BattyBugs*the New Declic are 120 mm .
And yes,*Karwood *I imagine they would be at the same price since Mago are a kind of Maggies. 
So the Mago will be only available at the Miami store?


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Maggie or Mago? *Nilla's* questions was in regards to the Mago. Or are you just estimating the price of Maggie will be same for the Mago?


 

Yes, I was asking about the Mago. I guess Sophie was estimating the price will be about the same.


----------



## Loubie22

NAP UK has much nicer shoes than US ;/


----------



## BattyBugs

erinmiyu said:


> ^^me too. i would love a nice colored 90mm python declic. (i love the blue acid, but can't find it in my size)


 
Oh yeah! I'm right there with you, erin. I can do 90mm, but 120mm (even with a little platform) is still too high for me.


----------



## karwood

sophinette007 said:


> *BattyBugs*the New Declic are 120 mm .
> And yes,*Karwood *I imagine they would be at the same price since Mago are a kind of Maggies.
> So the Mago will be only available at the Miami store?



I called/emailed couple of the boutiques here in the U.S., so far Miami is the only one. Most of the other boutiques have not even heard of the Mago. Ironically, three different boutiques asked me if I was confusing  Mago for the Margot.


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> Girls I've got some news from my SA about the NEW DECLIC, it would be available in Black Kid, Black Suede, Python Roccia and *Nude Patent* !!!!
> 
> But I 've also had bad news for European ladies,the SA told me the MAGO won't be available in Europe


 

OMGeee! Any news on what boutiques are getting the Nude Patent and Python Declic?!!!


----------



## kima976

BellaShoes said:


> Hmmm, it shows as Beige on the CL website where I lifted the photo.... darn, I want to see what the MBB is going to look like...


 

Wonder if it looks like this?


----------



## bling*lover

Those Framboise MBB's are TDF I seriously hope someone on TPF gets them because i'm dying to see them on. Really like the Jade Bianca's aswell that color is fab!


----------



## kima976

bling*lover said:


> Those Framboise MBB's are TDF I seriously hope someone on TPF gets them because i'm dying to see them on. Really like the Jade Bianca's aswell that color is fab!


 I know!! I want them sooooo BAD!!!!


----------



## indypup

Black suede AND nude patent Declics?!  SO EXCITED!!  I'll be needing the nudes for sure!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is close *kima* as it is the same bow as the MBB!


----------



## BellaShoes

I contacted CL online customer service and the representative told me the photo of the MBB is beige nappa is not available.. he did say it will be the color of the attached beige greissimo 85 along with this message....

_The system says that it will arrive between January and March, however, I believe that it may end up coming sooner._


----------



## BattyBugs

So do I spring for a new season pair, or maybe for two sale pair? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Pure Couture

carlinha said:


> i agree, mine (first season it came out) was $995... that's a $200 increase!  20% markup!


 
They're still $995 at Saks too - that's CRAZY!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I contacted CL online customer service and the representative told me the photo of the MBB is beige nappa is not available.. he did say it will be the color of the attached beige greissimo 85 along with this message....
> 
> _The system says that it will arrive between January and March, however, I believe that it may end up coming sooner._


 
That's good news!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep! If I hear anything more, I will certainly update....


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> OMGeee! Any news on what boutiques are getting the Nude Patent and Python Declic?!!!


i would love to know this too!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

yes yes me too!!!! python declic sounds niceee =)


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> Girls  I've got some news from my SA about the NEW DECLIC, it would be available in Black Kid, Black Suede, Python Roccia and Nude Patent !!!!
> 
> But I 've also had bad news for European ladies,the SA told me the MAGO won't be available in Europe



DID YOU SAY NUDE DECLIC?!!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> I contacted CL online customer service and the representative told me the photo of the MBB is beige nappa is not available.. he did say it will be the color of the attached beige greissimo 85 along with this message....
> 
> _The system says that it will arrive between January and March, however, I believe that it may end up coming sooner._




Thank you so much for the intel, *bella*!!!

BTW, this is the exact same color of my beige nappa Bianca.  Needless to say, I am very happy that this is officially the color of the beige nappa MBB!

Here is a pic of beige kid Bianca:

With flash







Without flash:


----------



## BellaShoes

YEA!!!! *Kar,*  do you have a photo of your Beige Nappa Biancas? Please post it here for us!! Let's see it!!! 


NM... just went thru your slideshow.... sooooooo excited for the beige MBB!


----------



## rdgldy

the beige is really pretty!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG, I can't wait for the beige MBBs!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ me too!!!!


----------



## ochie

now I am confused which one to get Beige or Framboise :girlwhack:


----------



## clothingguru

^ BOTH


----------



## bling*lover

ochie said:


> now I am confused which one to get Beige or Framboise :girlwhack:


 
*FRAMBOISE!!! *lol, they are so stunning!


----------



## MissPrivé

Omg i can't believe they're getting the Studded VP again!!!  I actually wanted to place an SO, i love them so much!! Does someone know if they will be available in a size 35.5? And is Madison the only one who received the Studded VPs? TIA!!!!!



compulsive said:


> For anyone who is looking, Madison just received the following:
> 
> Studded Pigalle 120 black nappa $995
> Studded Pigalle 120 denim $975
> Studded VP 120 black nappa $1195
> Cork NP 120 $795
> Alti pump 140 black patent $895


----------



## jeshika

ochie said:


> now I am confused which one to get Beige or Framboise :girlwhack:



How about ROYAL BLUE?!?


----------



## yazziestarr

^^ is the royal blue the color of the Magos?

I'm so in love with the Framboise but blue on the Magos


----------



## ilovetoshop

Rose Nappa Very Prive STUDS for Spring 2011..Does anyone have a color of  the Rose Nappa??? Would love to picture how it would look like.


----------



## alyssa08

rose nappa with gold studs would be so beautiful! silver would look great too though now that I think about it. I want some studs


----------



## 5elle

Have you ladies seen the CL splashpage on NAP? Just posted it on the New CLs thread - I am salivating over those Banana Sling type things with the blue heel.  And FRAMBOISE NEW DECLIC!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I don't know what I want, yet. I do know that I have $250 in NM gift cards to put towards something.


----------



## BellaShoes

Today's arrivals at CL Hollywood....


Jade Pigalle                       $595





Camel  Hyper Prive        $795




Maralena                           $2445






Black patent Alti pump $895
Nude patent Clichy        $595
Marianna stud bag         $2595


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Jade pigalle


----------



## BattyBugs

The jade is gorgeous!


----------



## 5elle

Oh dear, strass does not do it for me, but those Maralenas have my name all over them for my wedding. Damn it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Isn't the Jade Pigalle beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

indeed!


----------



## BattyBugs

Maybe he'll do jade in something with a platform, or a lower heel. I'd love a jade Peanut wedge.


----------



## CMP86

I would love the jade in a flat or a wedge.


----------



## clothingguru

ilovetoshop said:


> Rose Nappa Very Prive STUDS for Spring 2011..Does anyone have a color of  the Rose Nappa??? Would love to picture how it would look like.



OMG what did i miss? Rose nappa prive STUDS???? I would love to see this too!


----------



## shockboogie

I think it's ROPE Nappa as corrected on FB by Liza.


----------



## compulsive

I would love a jade Miss Boxe! Ohhhh that would be lovely.


----------



## bling*lover

That *Jade* is a gorgeous color, I really love it on the Bianca's and Pigalle's, but it would also be great on flats or miss boxe aswell!


----------



## gymangel812

shockboogie said:


> I think it's ROPE Nappa as corrected on FB by Liza.


what color is rope then? beige?


----------



## clothingguru

Oh? Ic. Yes I would like to know what color rope is as well


----------



## po0hping

I did a search I couldn't find the answer, maybe I overlooked it, but what is the difference b/t the Old Declic and the New Declic?  I'm not an expert on the style


----------



## Ayala

^^



Popsicool said:


> Is it just my eyes or does it look like the New Delic will have a bit more toe cleavage?!





Alice1979 said:


> ^^^Me Likie
> 
> I think the heels look different, they're more like the New Simple heels. Thanks Elise for the pic of the New Declic.



I think those are the best answers we have until someone gets their hands on a pair.


----------



## madamelizaking

MissPrivé;17064133 said:
			
		

> Omg i can't believe they're getting the Studded VP again!!!  I actually wanted to place an SO, i love them so much!! Does someone know if they will be available in a size 35.5? And is Madison the only one who received the Studded VPs? TIA!!!!!



Studded vps are still available at saks for 995. I don't know why they increased the price so much? Rope Studded VPs show up as 1095 as well. kinda weird.


----------



## carlinha

the new declic profile looks like it has a thinner heel to me...


----------



## immashoesaddict

i REALLY REALLY LOVEEE that jade green , i hope it comes in ron ron or decollete style  does anyone know if the pigs will come in 100 not 120 ?


----------



## Hanna_M

I've just got my invite to the SS/11 preview at Motcomb Street for Tuesday... and I can make it! 

I couldn't make the Mount Street one which is today so I'm so excited about this. So many on my list... I'll try to take note of what they've got there. I'm hoping I can pre-order some Miss Clichy, Alti 160, Pigalle, Lady Peep Sling... and melt my credit card in the process!


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you! But i can't find them online! Are they only available in stores? I would love to get them for 995!!



madamelizaking said:


> Studded vps are still available at saks for 995. I don't know why they increased the price so much? Rope Studded VPs show up as 1095 as well. kinda weird.


----------



## sophinette007

jeshika said:


> DID YOU SAY NUDE DECLIC?!!!?!?!?!?!


 
Yes !!!!!! Available in Europe, Paris and I am pretty sure in USA too. The stores in Paris haven't received it yet but soon ladies


----------



## sophinette007

Oh my goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!    Miss Clichy!!!!!!!! and Alti pumps! Please Hanna, look to the Miss Clichy and Alti and tell us please about materials and color available. I am so desperately in love with both syles


Hanna_M said:


> I've just got my invite to the SS/11 preview at Motcomb Street for Tuesday... and I can make it!
> 
> I couldn't make the Mount Street one which is today so I'm so excited about this. So many on my list... I'll try to take note of what they've got there. I'm hoping I can pre-order some Miss Clichy, Alti 160, Pigalle, Lady Peep Sling... and melt my credit card in the process!


----------



## Hanna_M

sophinette007 said:


> Oh my goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!    Miss Clichy!!!!!!!! and Alti pumps! Please Hanna, look to the Miss Clichy and Alti and tell us please about materials and color available. I am so desperately in love with both syles



Me too! And the Declics! I will take a notebook and write down as much as possible - even if I have to stay for the full four hours! So so so so so excited.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

waiting for you Hanna !


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hi ladies! Does anyone know if there will be a Jade Patent Lady Lynch at any of the boutiques?? I'm so out of the loop these days!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> the new declic profile looks like it has a thinner heel to me...


 
I think so too!


----------



## 5elle

*Hannah* how wonderful!!

I agree that the New Declic has a slimmer heel. Which I don't know if I like


----------



## clothingguru

Woohooo *Hanna*! i wish i was close enough to a boutique to be able to buy all my shoes there and go to a collection preview! Excited to see what they show you


----------



## BellaShoes

Hanna_M said:


> I've just got my invite to the SS/11 preview at Motcomb Street for Tuesday... and I can make it!
> 
> I couldn't make the Mount Street one which is today so I'm so excited about this. So many on my list... I'll try to take note of what they've got there. I'm hoping I can pre-order some Miss Clichy, Alti 160, Pigalle, Lady Peep Sling... and melt my credit card in the process!




PLEEEEEEEEEEASE!! If you see the Madame Butterfly Booty in Beige Nappa, you must get a photo for us!


----------



## BellaShoes

I wonder if that is what was going on at SCP yesterday?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hollywood is having a special event Tuesday but I think it is only a fundraiser not a preview...


----------



## gymangel812

sophinette007 said:


> Yes !!!!!! Available in Europe, Paris and I am pretty sure in USA too. The stores in Paris haven't received it yet but soon ladies


i emailed the euro boutiques and they didn't seem to know anything about them (the uk ones and i think JJR responded, st honore never responds to me).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I wonder if that is what was going on at SCP yesterday?


 
I believe it was an anniversary party for the store and supposedly they did showcase a few new styles, don't know what.


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know who will be stocking the Bianca in jade patent? I've found the Banana but i want the Biancas!! According to Mount St, nowhere in the UK are getting them and neither are Paris


----------



## ilovetoshop

You can preorder them online at CL


----------



## savvysgirl

I cant


----------



## laurenam

ilovetoshop said:


> You can preorder them online at CL


 
You can preorder on the CL website?


----------



## Alice1979

laurenam said:


> You can preorder on the CL website?


 
I think there's an option for waitlisting your size.


----------



## laurenam

Okay. That's all I saw. Thanks Alice!


----------



## sassyphoenix

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi ladies! *Does anyone know if there will be a Jade Patent Lady Lynch at any of the boutiques??* I'm so out of the loop these days!!



I'd like to know this too.  This style will be perfect in jade.  

Not sure I like the colour beige being used for the MBBs though.  Ah well, guess there is always the Framboise or Royal blue.


----------



## madamelizaking

I went last night to the SCP boutique event. THE FOOD WAS AMAZING as always.  The shoes were amazing as well. The one I most remember is the pair that was custom made for daphne guiness in AB STRASS (The Daf , I Believe...it was also in Silver Watersnake or python with a mary jane strap ..can't remember which material, though :/)! Now, it's a total lady gaga shoe, but I still effing love it! I'm not sure if i'm going to the charity event on Tue, but I wouldn't doubt the spring sneak peek being there. I saw something that was similar to a stratata...but it was SO MUCH better! It's a HOT bootie w/mini mc glitter effects on it w/a silver laminato platform.  Oh, and Kristen Davis!!!!! was eating dinner at Marche Moderne right  next to the boutique!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Liza*, that's so cool!  You didn't get a chance to sneak and pics by chance, did you?

Ladies, have any of you heard of any boutiques getting in black patent VPs with Burgundy tips? I have been wanting a pair forever and I swear all I've seen released lately have been red or black tips.  TIA!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm. SO. ANNOYED!! If i went to the party earlier I would have met Kristin Davis!!!!   she hosted the event!!! No pics, I was around the manager of all the boutiques the whole time I was there.   Michael was there as well as the manager from BH. 
http://www.dailypilot.com/news/tn-dpt-1104-louboutin-20101103,0,6061416.story


----------



## ilovetoshop

Alice1979 said:


> I think there's an option for waitlisting your size.



Yes that is what I meant to say..thank you


----------



## sophinette007

Strange! I have had the information from a SA in JJR store but they haven't receive them yet. I have asked her to tell me about all the materials and colors available for the NEW DECLIC.
St Honoré and Grenelle never respond to my emails too....each times I give them a call but they are really busy so I need to insist a lot to reach someone




gymangel812 said:


> i emailed the euro boutiques and they didn't seem to know anything about them (the uk ones and i think JJR responded, st honore never responds to me).


----------



## sophinette007

I really love the Jade PIgalle 120 
In fact, I really love a lot of shoes in this collection....My Credit card will definitely melt!!Is someone know how different the Royal blue will be from Electric blue?


----------



## Alice1979

sophinette007 said:


> I really love the Jade PIgalle 120
> In fact, I really love a lot of shoes in this collection....My Credit card will definitely melt!!Is someone know how different the Royal blue will be from Electric blue?


 
I don't have the pic but I think the royal blue will be lighter and brighter than the electric blue.


----------



## madamelizaking

I saw a pair of blue patent pigalle's at the boutique yesterday w/a clutch. It's from spring but I don't remember if it was blue denim patent or Royal.. I'll find out and take a pic


----------



## madamelizaking

My new beauties  Available at SCP $795 Nude Patent Lady Claude's

Only 10 in the world!!! Begged the manager to order these and she did


----------



## rdgldy

fabulous!! Is the color more pink than the usual nude, or is it the lighting?


----------



## madamelizaking

It's just the lighting  It's the REAL nude 6248


----------



## SpursGirlJen

MadameLizaKing - They are fantastic!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love them *liza*, congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

New thread is here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...about-new-styles-vol-639957.html#post17087004


----------

